# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  متن (الكوكب الساطع) مع (جمع الجوامع)

## فتح البارى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 أشَارَ عليَّ أحدُ  الفضلاءِ  أنْ نكتُبَ متنَ (جمع الجوامعِ) معَ ضبطِهِ وتقسيمِ فقراتِهِ على  ما  يناظرُها مِن أبياتِ (الكوكب الساطع)، فجزاهُ اللهُ خيرَ الجزاءِ !
واعتمدتُ في ضبطِ (جمع الجوامع) على هذهِ النسخةِ = هنا
وأرجُو النصيحةَ مِن إخْواني ومَشايخي الكرام في كلِّ ما يتعلقُ بالموضوعِ.


*◄* متن (الكوكب الساطع)*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**[مقدمة الكتاب]**1. لِلَّهِ حَمْدٌ لَا يَزَالُ سَرْمَدَا ... يُؤْذِنُ بِازْدِيَادِ مَنٍّ أَبَدَا
2. ثُمَّ عَلَى نَبِيِّهِ وَحِبِّهِ ... صَلَاتُهُ وَآلِهِ وَصَحْبِهِ
3. وَهَذِهِ أُرْجُوزَةٌ مُحَرَّرَهْ ... أَبْيَاتُهَا مِثْلُ النُّجُومِ مُزْهِرَهْ
4. ضَمَّنْتُهَا جَمْعَ الْجَوَامِعِ الَّذِي..... حَوَى أُصُولَ الْفِقْهِ وَالدِّينِ الشَّذِي
5. إِذْ لَمْ أَجِدْ قَبْلِيَ مَنْ أَبْدَاهُ ... نَظْمًا وَلَا بِعَقْدِهِ حَلَّاهُ
6. وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ قَدْ أُلِّفَا ... كَمِثْلِهِ وَلَا الَّذِي بَعْدُ اقْتَفَى
7. وَرُبَّمَا غَيَّرْتُ أَوْ أَزِيدُ ... مَا كَانَ مَنْقُوضًا وَمَا يُفِيدُ
8. فَلْيَدْعُهَا قَارِئُهَا وَالسَّامِعُ ... بِكَوْكَبٍ وَلَوْ يُزَادُ السَّاطِعُ
9. وَاللَّهَ فِي كُلِّ أُمُورِي أَرْتَجِي ... وَمَا يَنُوبُ فَإِلَيْهِ أَلْتَجِي
10. يُحْصَرُ هَذَا النَّظْمُ فِي مُقَدِّمَهْ ... وَبَعْدَهَا سَبْعَةُ كُتْبٍ مُحْكَمَهْ**◄* (جمع الجوامع)*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**[مقدمة الكتاب]*نَحْمَدُكَ  اللَّهُمَّ عَلَى نِعَمٍ يُؤْذِنُ الْحَمْدُ  بِازْدِيَادِهَا  ، وَنُصَلِّي  عَلَى نَبِيِّكَ مُحَمَّدٍ هَادِي الْأُمَّةِ  لِرَشَادِهَا، [صلى الله عليه] وَعَلَى  آلِهِ وَصَحْبِهِ مَا قَامَتِ الطُّرُوسُ  وَالسُّطُورُ لِعُيُونِ  الْأَلْفَاظِ مَقَامَ بَيَاضِهَا وَسَوَادِهَا،  وَنَضْرَعُ إِلَيْكَ فِي  مَنْعِ الْمَوَانِعِ عَنْ إكْمَالِ (جَمْعِ  الْجَوَامِعِ)، الْآتِي مِنْ فَنَّيِ الْأُصُولِ   بِالْقَوَاعِدِ الْقَوَاطِعِ، الْبَالِغِ مِنْ الْإِحَاطَةِ   بِالْأَصْلَيْنِ مَبْلَغَ ذَوِي الْجِدِّ وَالتَّشْمِيرِ، [و]الْوَارِدِ مِنْ   زُهَاءِ مِائَةِ مُصَنَّفٍ مَنْهَلًا يُرْوِي وَيَمِيرُ، الْمُحِيطُ   بِزُبْدَةِ مَا فِي شَرْحَيَّ عَلَى (الْمُخْتَصَرِ)* وَ*(الْمِنْهَاجِ) مَعَ مَزِيدٍ كَثِيرٍ، وَيَنْحَصِرُ فِي مُقَدِّمَاتٍ وَسَبْعَةِ كُتُبٍ:
 ____________
 في شرح المحلي: (مُزْبِدٍ كَثِيرٍ)

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄* متن (الكوكب الساطع)* المقدِّمة*
* 11. أَدِلَّةُ الْفِقْهِ الْأُصُولُ مُجْمَلَهْ ... وَقِيلَ: مَعْرِفَةُ مَا يَدُلُّ لَهْ*
* 12. وَطُرُقِ اسْتِفَادَةٍ وَالْمُسْتَفِيد  ْ ... وَعَارِفٌ بِهَا الْأُصُولِيُّ الْعَتِيدْ*
* 13. وَالْفِقْهُ عِلْمُ حُكْمِ شَرْعٍ عَمَلِي ... مُكْتَسَبٌ مِنْ طُرُقٍ لَمْ تُجْمَلِ*
* 14. ثُمَّ "خِطَابُ اللَّهِ بِالْإِنْشَا اعْتَلَقْ ... بِفِعْلِ مَنْ كُلِّفَ": حُكْمٌ؛ فَالْأَحَقّْ*
* 15. لَيْسَ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ حُكْمٌ أَبَدَا ... وَالْحُسْنُ وَالْقُبْحُ إِذَا مَا قُصِدَا*
* 16. وَصْفُ الْكَمَالِ أَوْ نُفُورُ الطَّبْعِ ...* *[أو]** وَضِدُّهُ: عَقْلِي، وَإِلَّا شَرْعِي*
* 17. بِالشَّرْعِ لَا بِالْعَقْلِ شُكْرُ الْمُنْعِمِ ... حَتْمٌ وَقَبْلَ الشَّرْعِ لَا حُكْمَ نُمِي*
* 18. وَفِي الْجَمِيعِ خَالَفَ الْمُعْتَزِلَهْ ... وَحَكَّمُوا الْعَقْلَ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يَقْضِ لَهْ*
* 19. فَالْحَظْرُ أَوْ إِبَاحَةٌ أَوْ وَقْفُ ... عَنْ ذَيْنِ تَحْيِيرًا لَدَيْهِمْ خُلْفُ**◄* متن (جمع الجوامع)*الْكَلَامُ فِي الْمُقَدِّمَاتِ
[11] أُصُولُ الْفِقْهِ دَلَائِلُ الْفِقْهِ الْإِجْمَالِيَّ  ةُ، وَقِيلَ مَعْرِفَتُهَا
[12] وَالْأُصُولِيُّ الْعَارِفُ بِهَا، وَبِطُرُقِ اسْتِفَادَتِهَا  ، وَمُسْتَفِيدِهَ  ا
[13] وَالْفِقْهُ الْعِلْمُ بِالْأَحْكَامِ الشَّرْعِيَّةِ الْعَمَلِيَّةِ الْمُكْتَسَبُ مِنْ أَدِلَّتِهَا التَّفْصِيلِيَّ  ةِ
[14] وَالْحُكْمُ خِطَابُ اللَّهِ الْمُتَعَلِّقُ بِفِعْلِ الْمُكَلَّفِ مِنْ حَيْثُ إنَّهُ مُكَلَّفٌ
[15] وَمِنْ ثَمَّ لَا حُكْمَ إلَّا لِلَّهِ
[15]:[19] والْحُسْنُ وَالْقُبْحُ بِمَعْنَى: مُلَاءَمَةِ الطَّبْعِ وَمُنَافَرَتِهِ  ، وَصِفَةِ الْكَمَالِ وَالنَّقْصِ = عَقْلِيٌّ، وَبِمَعْنَى تَرَتُّبِ الذَّمِّ عَاجِلًا وَالْعِقَابِ آجِلًا = شَرْعِيٌّ خِلَافًا لِلْمُعْتَزِلَة  ِ، وَشُكْرُ الْمُنْعِمِ وَاجِبٌ بِالشَّرْعِ لَا الْعَقْلِ [خلافا للمعتزلة]، وَلَا حُكْمَ قَبْلَ الشَّرْعِ، بَلِ الْأَمْرُ مَوْقُوفٌ إِلَى وُرُودِهِ، وَحَكَّمَتِ الْمُعْتَزِلَةُ الْعَقْلَ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يَقْضِ فَثَالِثُهَا لَهُمُ: الْوَقْفُ عَنِ الْحَظْرِ وَالْإِبَاحَةِ
*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄* متن (الكوكب الساطع)
*20. وَصُوِّبَ امْتِنَاعُ أَنْ يُكَلَّفَا ... ذُو غَفْلَةٍ وَمُلْجَأٌ وَاخْتُلِفَا
21. فِي مُكْرَهٍ وَمَذْهَبُ الْأَشَاعِرَهْ ... جَوَازُهُ وَقَدْ رَآهُ آخِرَهْ
22. وَالْأَمْرُ بِالْمَعْدُومِ وَالنَّهِيُ اعْتَلَقْ ... أَيْ مَعْنَوِيًّا وَأَبَى بَاقِي الفِرَقْ
23. إِنِ اقْتَضَى الْخِطَابُ فِعْلًا مُلْتَزَمْ ... فَوَاجِبٌ أَوْ لَا فَنَدْبٌ أَوْ جَزَمْ
24. تَرْكًا فَتَحْرِيمٌ وَإِلَّا وَوَرَدْ ... نَهْيٌ بِهِ قَصْدٌ فَكُرْهٌ أَوْ فُقِدْ
25. فَضِدُّ الَاوْلَى وَإِذَا مَا خَيَّرَا ... إِبَاحَةٌ وَحَدُّهَا قَدْ قُرِّرَا
26. أَوْ سَبَبًا أَوْ مَانِعًا شَرْطًا بَدَا ... فَالْوَضْعُ أَوْ ذَا صِحَّةٍ أَوْ فَاسِدَا*
*27. وَالْفَرْضُ وَالْوَاجِبُ ذُو تَرَادُفِ ... وَمَالَ نُعْمَانُ إِلَى التَّخَالُفِ
28. وَالنَّدْبُ وَالسُّنَّةُ وَالتَّطَوُّعُ ... وَالْمُسْتَحَبّ  ُ بَعْضُنَا قَدْ نَوَّعُوا
29. وَالْخُلْفُ لَفْظِيٌّ وَبِالشُّرُوعِ لَا ... تَلْزَمُهُ* *[نُلْزِمُه]** وَقَالَ نُعْمَانُ: بَلَى
30. وَالْحَجَّ أَلْزِمْ بِالتَّمَامِ شَارِعَا ... إِذْ لَمْ يَقَعْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ تَطَوُّعَا**◄* متن (جمع الجوامع)[20][21] وَالصَّوَابُ امْتِنَاعُ تَكْلِيفِ الْغَافِلِ وَالْمُلْجَإِ، وَكَذَا الْمُكْرَهِ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ،
وَلَوْ عَلَى الْقَتْلِ، وَإِثْمُ الْقَاتِلِ لِإِيثَارِهِ نَفْسَهُ
[22] وَيَتَعَلَّقُ الْأَمْرُ بِالْمَعْدُومِ تَعَلُّقًا مَعْنَوِيًّا خِلَافًا لِلْمُعْتَزِلَة  ِ
[23]:[26] فَإِنْ اقْتَضَى الْخِطَابُ الْفِعْلَ اقْتِضَاءً جَازِمًا فَإِيجَابٌ، أَوْ غَيْرَ جَازِمٍ فَنَدْبٌ، أَوِ التَّرْكَ جَازِمًا فَتَحْرِيمٌ، أَوْ غَيْرَ جَازِمٍ بِنَهْيٍ مَخْصُوصٍ فَكَرَاهَةٌ، أَوْ بِغَيْرِ مَخْصُوصٍ فَخِلَافُ الْأَوْلَى، أَوْ التَّخْيِيرَ فَإِبَاحَةٌ، وَإِنْ وَرَدَ سَبَبًا وَشَرْطًا وَمَانِعًا وَصَحِيحًا وَفَاسِدًا فَوَضْعٌ، وَقَدْ عُرِفَتْ حُدُودُهَا
[27] وَالْفَرْضُ وَالْوَاجِبُ مُتَرَادِفَانِ، خِلَافًا لِأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ، وَهُوَ لَفْظِيٌّ
[28]:[30] وَالْمَنْدُوبُ وَالْمُسْتَحَبّ  ُ وَالتَّطَوُّعُ وَالسُّنَّةُ مُتَرَادِفَةٌ، خِلَافًا لِبَعْضِ أَصْحَابِنَا، وَهُوَ لَفْظِيٌّ، وَلَا يَجِبُ بِالشُّرُوعِ، خِلَافًا لِأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ، وَوُجُوبُ إتْمَامِ الْحَجِّ لِأَنَّ نَفْلَهُ كَفَرْضِهِ نِيَّةً وَكَفَّارَةً وَغَيْرَهُمَا


 _________________
 قول صاحب (جمع الجوامع): وَلَوْ عَلَى الْقَتْلِ، وَإِثْمُ الْقَاتِلِ لِإِيثَارِهِ نَفْسَهُ
 نظمه الأشموني في (البدر اللامع):
 وهكذا المكره في الصحيح ... ولو على القتل بلا مبيح
 فالإثـمُ للقاتل من إيثارهِ ... بقاءَ نفسِه لدى إجبـارهِ

----------


## فتح البارى

> قول صاحب (جمع الجوامع): وَلَوْ عَلَى الْقَتْلِ، وَإِثْمُ الْقَاتِلِ لِإِيثَارِهِ نَفْسَهُ
>  نظمه الأشموني في (البدر اللامع):
>  وهكذا المكره في الصحيح ... ولو على القتل بلا مبيح
>  فالإثـمُ للقاتل من إيثارهِ ... بقاءَ نفسِه لدى إجبـارهِ


ونظمته نظما ركيكا -ولستُ من أهل الشِّعر- فقلتُ:
 ولو على القتل وإثم مَن قتَل ... إيثاره النفسَ وبئس ما فعل
أو: وذنبُ مَن قتَل
حتى يكون بيتا واحدا يضاف على الكوكب، وأرجو التصحيح من مشايخي الفضلاء.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄* متن (الكوكب الساطع)*31. وَالسَّبَبُ: الَّذِي أُضِيفَ الْحُكْمُ لَهْ ... لِعُلْقَةٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ التَّعْرِيفِ لَهْ*
* 32. وَالْمَانِعُ: الْوَصْفُ الْوُجُودِي الظَّاهِرُ ... مُنْضَبِطًا عَرَّفَ مَا يُغَايِرُ*
* 33. الْحُكْمَ مَعْ بَقَاءِ حِكْمَةِ السَّبَبْ ... وَالشَّرْطُ يَأْتِي حَيْثُ حُكْمُهُ وَجَبْ*
* 34. وَصِحَّةُ الْعَقْدِ أَوِ التَّعَبُّدِ ... وِفَاقُ ذِي الْوَجْهَيْنِ شَرْعَ أَحْمَدِ*
* 35. وَقِيلَ فِي الْأَخِيرِ إِسْقَاطُ الْقَضَا ... وَالْخُلْفُ لَفْظِيٌّ عَلَى الْقَوْلِ الرِّضَا*
* 36. بِصِحَّةِ الْعَقْدِ اعْتِقَابُ الْغَايَهْ ... وَالدِّينِ الِاجْزَاءُ أَيِ الْكِفَايَهْ*
* 37. بِالْفِعْلِ فِي إِسْقَاطِ أَنْ تَعَبَّدَا [تُعُبِّدا] ... وَقِيلَ إِسْقَاطُ الْقَضَاءِ أَبَدَا*
* 38. وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي الْعَقْدِ بَلْ مَا طُلِبَا ... يَخُصُّهُ وَقِيلَ بِاللَّذْ وَجَبَا*
* 39. قَابَلَهَا الْفَسَادُ وَالْبُطْلَانُ ... وَالْفَرْقَ لَفْظًا قَدْ رَأَى النُّعْمَانُ

**◄* متن (جمع الجوامع)* [31]:[**33]
**◘* *وَالسَّبَبُ مَا يُضَافُ الْحُكْمُ إلَيْهِ لِلتَّعَلُّقِ بِهِ مِنْ حَيْثُ إنَّهُ مُعَرِّفٌ لِلْحُكْمِ أَوْ غَيْرُهُ [**في المطبوع: غيرِهِ** ؟]**، 
**◘** وَالشَّرْطُ يَأْتِي [أي عند ذكر المخصص المتصل]، 
**◘* *وَالْمَانِعُ الْوَصْفُ الْوُجُودِيُّ الظَّاهِرُ الْمُنْضَبِطُ الْمُعَرِّفُ نَقِيضَ الْحُكْمِ، كَالْأُبُوَّةِ فِي الْقِصَاصِ
[34]:[39]
**◘** وَالصِّحَّةُ مُوَافَقَةُ ذِي الْوَجْهَيْنِ الشَّرْعَ، وَقِيلَ: فِي الْعِبَادَةِ إسْقَاطُ الْقَضَاءِ،
**◘** وَبِصِحَّةِ الْعَقْدِ تَرَتُّبُ أَثَرِهِ [وفي نسخة آثاره]،
**◘**وَالْعِبَادَةِ إجْزَاؤُهَا: أَيْ كِفَايَتُهَا فِي سُقُوطِ التَّعَبُّدِ، وَقِيلَ إسْقَاطُ الْقَضَاءِ،
**◘** وَيَخْتَصُّ الْإِجْزَاءُ بِالْمَطْلُوبِ، وَقِيلَ بِالْوَاجِبِ،
**◘** وَيُقَابِلُهَا الْبُطْلَانُ، وَهُوَ الْفَسَادُ خِلَافًا لِأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ
*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك، وأسأل الله أن يوفقك ويعينك على الإتمام.

----------


## فتح البارى

> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك، وأسأل الله أن يوفقك ويعينك على الإتمام.


 آمين .. جزاكم الله خيرا*
**◄* متن (الكوكب الساطع)

 
* 40. ثُمَّ الْأَدَاءُ فِعْلُ بَعْضِ مَا دَخَلْ ... قَبْلَ خُرُوجِ وَقْتِهِ* *[قبلَ الخروجِ وقتُه]** وَقِيلَ كُلّْ*
* 41. وَفِعْلُ كُلِّ أَوْ فَبَعْضِ مَا مَضَى ... وَقْتٌ لَهُ مُسْتَدْرَكًا بِهِ الْقَضَا*
* 42. وَفِعْلُهُ وَقْتَ الْأَدَاءِ ثَانِيَا ... إِعَادَةٌ لِخَلَلٍ أَوْ خَالِيَا*
* 43. وَالْوَقْتُ مَا قَدَّرَهُ الَّذِي شَرَعْ ... مِنَ الزَّمَانِ ضَيِّقًا أَوِ اتَّسَعْ*
* 44. وَحُكْمُنَا الشَّرْعِيُّ إِنْ تَغَيَّرَا ... إِلَى سُهُولَةٍ لِأَمْرٍ عُذِرَا*
* 45. مَعَ قِيَامِ سَبَبِ الْأَصْلِيِّ سَمّْ ... بِرُخْصَةٍ كَأَكْلِ مَيْتٍ وَالسَّلَمْ*
* 46.* *وَقَبْلَ وَقْتٍ الزَّكَاةَ* *[للزكاة]**أَدَّى* *... وَالْقَصْرِ وَالْإِفْطَارِ إِذْ لَا جَهْدَا*
* 47. حَتْمًا مُبَاحًا مُسْتَحَبًّا وَخِلَافْ ... أَوْلَى وَإِلَّا فَعَزِيـمَةٌ تُضَافْ*
* 48.* *قُلْتُ: وَقَدْ تُقْرَنُ بِالْكَرَاهَةِ ... كَالْقَصْرِ فِي أَقَلَّ مِنْ ثَلَاثَةِ

**◄* متن (جمع الجوامع)

 *
[40]:**[43]
**◘* *وَالْأَدَاءُ: فِعْلُ بَعْضِ -وَقِيلَ كُلِّ- مَا دَخَلَ وَقْتُهُ قَبْلَ خُرُوجِهِ،* *وَالْمُؤَدَّى مَا فُعِلَ،
**◘** وَالْوَقْتُ: الزَّمَانُ الْمُقَدَّرُ لَهُ شَرْعًا مُطْلَقًا،
**◘** وَالْقَضَاءُ: فِعْلُ كُلِّ -وَقِيلَ بَعْضِ- مَا خَرَجَ وَقْتُ أَدَائِهِ اسْتِدْرَاكًا لِمَا سَبَقَ لَهُ مُقْتَضٍ لِلْفِعْلِ مُطْلَقًا،** وَالْمَقْضِيُّ الْمَفْعُولُ،
**◘* *وَالْإِعَادَةُ: فِعْلُهُ فِي وَقْتِ الْأَدَاءِ، قِيلَ لِخَلَلٍ، وَقِيلَ لِعُذْرٍ، فَالصَّلَاةُ الْمُكَرَّرَةُ مُعَادَةٌ،

[44]:[47]
**◘* *وَالْحُكْمُ الشَّرْعِيُّ إنْ تَغَيَّرَ إِلَى سُهُولَةٍ لِعُذْرٍ، مَعَ قِيَامِ السَّبَبِ لِلْحُكْمِ الْأَصْلِيِّ = فَرُخْصَةٌ،
كَأَكْلِ الْمَيْتَةِ وَالْقَصْرِ وَالسَّلَمِ وَفِطْرِ مُسَافِرٍ لَا يُجْهِدُهُ الصَّوْمُ،
وَاجِبًا وَمَنْدُوبًا وَمُبَاحًا وَخِلَافَ الْأَوْلَى
**◘* *وَإِلَّا فَعَزِيمَةٌ
*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄* متن (الكوكب الساطع)
*49. ثُمَّ الدَّلِيلُ مَا صَحِيحُ النَّظَرِ ... فِيهِ مُوَصِّلٌ لِقَصْدٍ خَبَرِي*
*50. وَاخْتَلَفُوا هَلْ عِلْمُهُ مُكْتَسَبُ ... عَقِيبَهُ* *فَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ صَوَّبُوا*
*51. الْجَامِعُ الْمَانِعُ حَدُّ (الْحَدِّ) ... أوْ ذُو انْعِكَاسٍ إِنْ تَشَأْ وَالطَّرْدِ* *[وطرد]*
*52.* *وَصَحَّحُوا* *أَنَّ الْكَلَامَ فِي الْأَزَلْ ... يُسْمَى خِطَابًا أَوْ* *[و]** مُنَوَّعًا حَصَلْ*
*53. وَالنَّظَرُ الْفِكْرُ مُفِيدُ* *[المفيد]** الْعِلْمِ ... وَالظَّنِّ، وَالْإِدْرَاكُ دُونَ حُكْمِ*
*54. تَصَوُّرٌ وَمَعْهُ تَصْدِيقٌ جَلِي ... جَازِمُهُ التَّغْيِيرَ إِنْ لَمْ يَقْبَلِ*
*55. عِلْمٌ وَمَا يَقْبَلُهُ فَالِاعْتِقَادْ ... صَحِيحٌ انْ طَابَقَ، أَوْ لَا ذُو فَسَادْ*
*56. وَغَيْرُهُ ظَنٌّ لِرُجْحَانٍ سَلَكْ ... وَضِدُّهُ الْوَهْمُ وَمَا سَاوَى فَشَكّْ*
*57. الْفَخْرُ: "حُكْمُ الذِّهْنِ أَيْ ذُو الْجَزْمِ ..... لِمُوجِبٍ طَابَقَ " حَدُّ الْعِلْمِ*
*58. ثُمَّ ضَرُورِيًّا رَآهُ يُسْفِـرُ ....... وابْنُ الْجُوَيْنِي : نَظَرِيٌّ عَسِرُ*
*59.* *ثُمَّ عَلَيْهِ الْأَكْثَرُونَ يُطْلِقُونْ ..... تَفَاوُتًا* *وَرَدَّهُ الْمُحَقِّقُونْ*
*60. وَالْجَهْلُ: فَقْدُ الْعِلْمِ بِالْمَقْصُودِ أَوْ ..... تَصْوِيرُهُ مُخَالِفًا خُلْفٌ* *[خلفا]** حَكَوْا*
*61. والسَّهْوُ: أَنْ يَذْهَلَ عَنْ مَعْلُومِهِ......**وَفَارَقَ النِّسْيَانَ فِي عُمُومِهِ*

*◄* متن (جمع الجوامع) [49][50]
*◘* وَالدَّلِيلُ: مَا يُمْكِنُ التَّوَصُّلُ بِصَحِيحِ النَّظَرِ فِيهِ إلَى مَطْلُوبٍ خَبَرِيٍّ
*◘* وَاخْتَلَفَ أَئِمَّتُنَا هَلِ الْعِلْمُ عَقِيبَهُ مُكْتَسَبٌ،
[51]
*◘* وَالْحَدُّ: الْجَامِعُ الْمَانِعُ، وَيُقَالُ: الْمُطَّرِدُ الْمُنْعَكِسُ،
[52]
*◘* وَالْكَلَامُ فِي الْأَزَلِ قِيلَ: لَا يُسَمَّى خِطَابًا، وَقِيلَ: لَا يَتَنَوَّعُ،
[53]
*◘* وَالنَّظَرُ: الْفِكْرُ الْمُؤَدِّي إلَى عِلْمٍ أَوْ ظَنٍّ،
[53]:[56]
*◘* وَالْإِدْرَاكُ بِلَا حُكْمٍ: تَصَوُّرٌ، وَبِحُكْمٍ: تَصْدِيقٌ،
*◘* وَجَازِمُهُ الَّذِي لَا يَقْبَلُ التَّغَيُّرَ: عِلْمٌ، وَالْقَابِلُ: اعْتِقَادٌ [في المطبوع: اعتبار!]، صَحِيحٌ إنْ طَابَقَ، فَاسِدٌ إنْ لَمْ يُطَابِقْ،
*◘* وَغَيْرُ الْجَازِمِ ظَنٌّ وَوَهْمٌ وَشَكٌّ، لِأَنَّهُ إمَّا رَاجِحٌ أَوْ مَرْجُوحٌ أَوْ مُسَاوٍ
[57]:[59]
*◘* وَالْعِلْمُ قَالَ الْإِمَامُ [الرازي]: ضَرُورِيٌّ،
*◘* ثُمَّ قَالَ: هُوَ حُكْمُ الذِّهْنِ الْجَازِمُ الْمُطَابِقُ لِمُوجِبٍ،
*◘* وَقِيلَ: هُوَ ضَرُورِيٌّ فَلَا يُحَدُّ،
*◘* وَقَالَ إمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ: عَسِرٌ، فَالرَّأْيُ الْإِمْسَاكُ عَنْ تَعْرِيفِهِ
*◘* ثُمَّ قَالَ الْمُحَقِّقُونَ  : لَا يَتَفَاوَتُ وَإِنَّمَا التَّفَاوُتُ بِكَثْرَةِ الْمُتَعَلِّقَا  تِ
[60]
*◘* وَالْجَهْلُ: انْتِفَاءُ الْعِلْمِ بِالْمَقْصُودِ، وَقِيلَ: تَصَوُّرُ الْمَعْلُومِ عَلَى خِلَافِ هَيْئَتِهِ،
[61]
*◘* وَالسَّهْوُ: الذُّهُولُ عَنِ الْمَعْلُومِ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄* (الكوكب الساطع)مَسْأَلَةٌ
* 62. الْحَسَنُ الْمَأذُونُ لَوْ أَجْرٌ نُفِي ...... قِيلَ وَفِعْلُ مَا سِوَى الْمُكَلَّفِ*
* 63. فَغَيْرُ مَنْهِي وِالْقَبِيحُ الْمَنْهِي ... وَلَوْ عُمُومًا كَقَسِيمِ الْكُرْهِ*
* 64. وَعَدَّ ذَا وَاسِطَةً عَبْدُ الْمَلِكْ.....وَف  ي الْمُبَاحِ ذَا وَتَالِيهِ سُلِكْ*
__________
 64. (عبدُ الملك): أبو المعالي عبد الملك الجويني، الملقب بإمام الحرمين

*◄* (جمع الجوامع)[62]:[64]
مَسْأَلَةٌ
*◘* الْحَسَنُ: الْمَأْذُونُ؛ وَاجِبًا وَمَنْدُوبًا وَمُبَاحًا، قِيلَ: وَفِعْلُ غَيْرِ الْمُكَلَّفِ،
*◘* وَالْقَبِيحُ: الْمَنْهِيُّ وَلَوْ بِالْعُمُومِ، فَدَخَلَ خِلَافُ الْأَوْلَى،
*◘* وَقَالَ إمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ: لَيْسَ الْمَكْرُوهُ قَبِيحًا وَلَا حَسَنًا،

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ما شاء الله، بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل، عملك رائع.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄* (الكوكب الساطع)مَسْأَلَةٌ* 65. لَيْسَ مُبَاحُ التَّرْكِ حَتْمًا وَذَكَرْ ..... جَمَاعَةٌ وُجُوبَ صَوْمِ مَنْ عَذَرْ* *[عُذِرْ]*
* 66. مِنْ حَائِضٍ وَمُدْنَفٍ وَذِي مَغِيبْ......وَقِي  لَ ذَا دُونَهُمَا، وَابْنُ الْخَطِيبْ*
* 67. قَالَ: عَلَيْهِ أَحَدُ الشَّهْرَيْنِ....  ..... وَالخُلْفُ لَفْظِيٌّ بِغَيْرِ مَيْنِ*
* 68. قُلْتُ: وَفِي هَذَا الَّذِي زَادَ عَلَى ... مُطْلَقِ الِاسْمِ لَيْسَ حَتْمًا دَخَلَا*
* 69. وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي النَّدْبِ هَلْ مَأْمُورُ ....... حَقِيقَةً فَكَوْنُهُ الْمَشْهُورُ*
* 70. وَلَيْسَ مَنْدُوبٌ وَكُرْهٌ فِي الْأَصَحّْ ... مُكَلَّفًا وَلَا الْمُبَاحُ فَرَجَحْ*
* 71. فِي حَدِّهِ: إِلْزَامُ ذِي الْكُلْفَةِ لَا .......طَلَبُهُ، وَالْمُرْتَضَى عِنْدَ الْمَلَا*
* 72. أَنَّ الْمُبَاحَ لَيْسَ جِنْسَ مَا وَجَبْ ..... وَغَيْرُ مَأْمُورٍ بِهِ إذْ لَا طَلَبْ*
* 73. وَأَنَّ هَذَا الْوَصْفَ حُكْمٌ شَرعِي ...... وَأََنَّ نَسْخَ وَاجِبٍ يَسْتَدْعِي*
* 74. بَقَا جَوَازِهِ أَيِ انْتِفَا الْحَرَجْ ... وَقِيلَ فِي الْمُبَاحِ والْنَّدْبِ انْدَرَجْ


**◄* (جمع الجوامع)* مَسْأَلَةٌ
[65]:[67]
**◘* *جَائِزُ التَّرْكِ لَيْسَ بِوَاجِبٍ،
**◘* *وَقَالَ أَكْثَرُ الْفُقَهَاءِ: يَجِبُ الصَّوْمُ عَلَى الْحَائِضِ وَالْمَرِيضِ وَالْمُسَافِرِ، وَقِيلَ: الْمُسَافِرُ دُونَهُمَا، وَقَالَ الْإِمَامُ [الرازي]: عَلَيْهِ أَحَدُ الشَّهْرَيْنِ، وَالْخُلْفُ لَفْظِيٌّ،
[69]:[74]
**◘* *وَفِي كَوْنِ الْمَنْدُوبِ مَأْمُورًا بِهِ خِلَافٌ،
**◘* *وَالْأَصَحُّ لَيْسَ مُكَلَّفًا بِهِ، وَكَذَا الْمُبَاحُ، وَمِنْ ثَمَّ كَانَ التَّكْلِيفُ إلْزَامَ مَا فِيهِ كُلْفَةٌ لَا طَلَبَهُ، خِلَافًا لِلْقَاضِي [الباقلاني]،
**◘* *وَالْأَصَحُّ أَنَّ الْمُبَاحَ لَيْسَ بِجِنْسٍ لِلْوَاجِبِ، وَأَنَّهُ غَيْرُ مَأْمُورٍ بِهِ مِنْ حَيْثُ هُوَ، وَالْخُلْفُ لَفْظِيٌّ،
**◘* *وَأَنَّ الْإِبَاحَةَ حُكْمٌ شَرْعِيٌّ
**◘* *وَأَنَّ الْوُجُوبَ إذَا نُسِخَ بَقِيَ الْجَوَازُ: أَيْ عَدَمُ الْحَرَجِ، وَقِيلَ: الْإِبَاحَةُ، وَقِيلَ: الِاسْتِحْبَابُ  .



*

----------


## فتح البارى

> ما شاء الله، بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل، عملك رائع.


آمين، جزاكم الله خيرا، وننتظر فوائدكم النفيسة (ابتسامة)
*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)مَسْأَلَةٌ
*75. الْأَمْرُ مِنْ أَشْيَا بِفَرْدٍ عِنْدَنَا ..... يُوْجِبُ مِنْهَا وَاحِدًا مَا عُيِّنَا*
*76. وَقِيلَ كُلًّا وَبِوَاحِدٍ حَصَلْ.......وَقِي  َ بَلْ مُعَيَّنًا فَإِنْ فَعَلْ*
*77. خِلَافَهُ أسْقَطَهُ وَقِيلَ مَا..........يَخْتَا  رُهُ مُكَلَّفٌ فَإِنْ سَمَا*
*78. لِفِعْلِهَا فَوَاجِبٌ أَعْلَاهَا.......أ  ْ تَرْكِهَا عُوقِبَ فِي أَدْنَاهَا*
*79. وَصَحَّحُوا تَحْرِيمَ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى.......إِبْهَ  مِهِ وَهْيَ عَلَى مَا قَدْ خَلَا**◄* (جمع الجوامع)مَسْأَلَةٌ
[75]:[78]
*◘* الْأَمْرُ بِوَاحِدٍ مِنْ أَشْيَاءَ يُوجِبُ وَاحِدًا لَا بِعَيْنِهِ، وَقِيلَ: الْكُلَّ، وَيَسْقُطُ بِوَاحِدٍ،
*◘* وَقِيلَ: الْوَاجِبُ مُعَيَّنٌ، فَإِنْ فَعَلَ غَيْرَهَ سَقَطَ،
*◘* وَقِيلَ: هُوَ مَا يَخْتَارُهُ الْمُكَلَّفُ،
*◘* فَإِنْ فَعَلَ الْكُلَّ فَقِيلَ: الْوَاجِبُ أَعْلَاهَا، وَإِنْ تَرَكَهَا فَقِيلَ: يُعَاقَبُ عَلَى أَدْنَاهَا
[79]
*◘* وَيَجُوزُ تَحْرِيمُ وَاحِدٍ لَا بِعَيْنِهِ، خِلَافًا لِلْمُعْتَزِلَة  ِ، وَهِيَ كَالْمُخَيَّرِ،
*◘* وَقِيلَ لَمْ تَرِدْ بِهِ اللُّغَةُ

 _____________
 قول صاحب (جمع الجوامع): وَقِيلَ لَمْ تَرِدْ بِهِ اللُّغَةُ
 نظمه الأشموني في (البدر اللامع): وكالمخير ترى ذي تفرغه[؟] ... وقيل لم ترد بذلك اللغةْ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)مَسْأَلَةٌ
* 80. فَرْضُ الْكِفَايَةِ مُهِمٌّ يُقْصَدُ......وَنَ  ظَرٌ عَنْ فَاعِلٍ مُجَرَّدُ*
* 81. وَزَعَمَ الْأُسْتَاذُ وَالْجُوَيْنِي..  ....وَنَجْلُهُ يَفْضُلُ فَرْضَ الْعَيْنِ*
* 82. وَهْوَ عَلَى الْكُلِّ رَأَى الْجُمْهُورُ...و  الْقَوْلُ بِالْبَعْضِ هُوَ الْمَنْصُورُ*
* 83. فَقِيلَ مُبْهَمٌ وَقِيلَ عُيِّنَا...........و  قِيلَ مَنْ قَامَ بِهِ وَوُهِّنَا*
* 84. وَبِالشُّرُوعِ فِي الْأَصَحِّ يَلْزَمُ.....وَمِ  ْلَهُ سُنَّتُهَا تَنْقَسِمُ


**◄* (جمع الجوامع)*مَسْأَلَةٌ
 [80]
**◘* *فَرْضُ الْكِفَايَةِ مُهِمٌّ يُقْصَدُ حُصُولُهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ نَظَرٍ بِالذَّاتِ إِلَى فَاعِلِهِ،
[81]
**◘* *وَزَعَمَهُ الْأُسْتَاذُ وَإِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ وَأَبُوهُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الْعَيْنِ،
[82]
**◘* *وَهُوَ عَلَى الْبَعْضِ وِفَاقًا لِلْإِمَامِ[الرازي] لَا الْكُلِّ خِلَافًا لِلشَّيْخِ الْإِمَامِ[السبكي والد المصنف] وَالْجُمْهُورِ،
[83]
**◘* *وَالْمُخْتَارُ الْبَعْضُ مُبْهَمٌ، وَقِيلَ: مُعَيَّنٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ، وَقِيلَ: مَنْ قَامَ بِهِ،
[84]
**◘* *وَيَتَعَيَّنُ بِالشُّرُوعِ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ،
**◘* *وَسُنَّةُ الْكِفَايَةِ كَفَرْضِهَا.


*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)مَسْأَلَةٌ
* 85. جَمِيعُ وَقْتِ الظُّهْرِ قَالَ الْأَكْثَرُ....وَ  قْتُ أَدَاءٍ وَعَلَيْهِ الْأَظْهَرُ*
* 86. لَا يَجِبُ الْعَزْمُ عَلَى الْمُؤَخِّرِ....و  َقَدْ عُزِي وُجُوبُهُ لِلْأَكْثَرِ*
* 87. وَقِيلَ الَاخِرُ وَقِيلَ الْأَوَّلُ ... فَفِي سِوَاهُ قَاضٍ اوْ مُعَجِّلُ*
* 88. وَقِيلَ مَا بِهِ الْأَدَاءُ اتَّصَلَا ... مِنْ وَقْتِهِ وَآخِرٌ إِذَا خَلَا*
* 89. وَقِيلَ إِنْ قَدَّمَ فَرْضًا وَقَعَا....إِنْ بَقِيَ التَّكْلِيفُ حَتَّى انْقَطَعَا*
* 90. وَمَنْ يُؤَخِّرْ مَعَ ظَنِّ مَوْتِهِ.....يَعْ  ِ، فَإِنْ أَدَّاهُ قَبْلَ فَوْتِهِ*
* 91. فَهْوَ أَدًا وَالْقَاضِيَانِ بَلْ قَضَا ... أَوْ مَعَ ظَنِّ أَنْ يَعِيشَ فَقَضَى*
* 92. فَالْحَقُّ لَا عِصْيَانَ مَا لَمْ يَكُنِ....كَالْحَ  جِّ فَلْيُسْنَدْ لِآخِرِ السِّنِي

**◄* (جمع الجوامع)مَسْأَلَةٌ
*[85]
**◘* *الْأَكْثَرُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ وَقْتِ الظُّهْرِ جَوَازًا وَنَحْوِهِ [في المطبوع: ونحوَه ؟] وَقْتٌ لِأَدَائِهِ،
 [86]
**◘* *وَلَا يَجِبُ عَلَى الْمُؤَخِّرِ الْعَزْمُ على الِامْتِثَالِ، خِلَافًا لِقَوْمٍ،
 [87]:[89]
**◘* *وَقِيلَ: الْأَوَّلُ، فَإِنْ أَخَّرَ فَقَضَاءٌ،
**◘* *وَقِيلَ: الْآخِرُ، فَإِنْ قَدَّمَ فَتَعْجِيلٌ،
**◘* *وَالْحَنَفِيَّة  ُ: مَا اتَّصَلَ بِهِ الْأَدَاءُ مِنَ الْوَقْتِ، وَإِلَّا فَالْآخِرُ،
**◘* *وَالْكَرْخِيُّ: إنْ قَدَّمَ وَقَعَ وَاجِبًا بِشَرْطِ بَقَائِهِ مُكَلَّفًا،
 [90]:[92]
**◘* *وَمَنْ أَخَّرَ مَعَ ظَنِّ الْمَوْتِ عَصَى، فَمَنْ عَاشَ وَفَعَلَهُ فَالْجُمْهُورُ أَدَاءٌ، وَالْقَاضِيَانِ أَبُو بَكْرٍ وَالْحُسَيْنُ قَضَاءٌ،
**◘* *وَمَنْ أَخَّرَ مَعَ ظَنِّ السَّلَامَةِ فَالصَّحِيحُ لَا يَعْصِي، بِخِلَافِ مَا وَقْتُهُ الْعُمْرُ كَالْحَجِّ.
*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)مَسْأَلَةٌ
* 93. مَا لَا يَتِمُّ الْوَاجِبُ الْمُطْلَقُ مِنْ ... مَقْدُورِنَا إِلَّا بِهِ حَتْمٌ زُكِنْ*
* 94. وَقِيلَ لَا وَقِيلَ إِنْ كَانَ سَبَبْ ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ شَرْطًا إِلَى الشَّرْعِ انْتَسَبْ*
* 95. فَالتَّرْكُ لِلْحَرَامِ إِنْ تَعَذَّرَا ... إِلَّا بِتَرْكِ غَيْرِهِ حَتْمًا يُرَى*
* 96. فَحُرِّمَتْ مَنْكُوحَةٌ إِنْ تُلْبَسِ....بِغَي  ْرِهَا أَوْ بَتَّ عَيْنًا وَنَسِي

**◄*(جمع الجوامع)*مَسْأَلَةٌ
[93]،[94]
**◘* *الْمَقْدُورُ الَّذِي لَا يَتِمُّ الْوَاجِبُ الْمُطْلَقُ إلَّا بِهِ=وَاجِبٌ، وِفَاقًا لِلْأَكْثَرِ،
**◘* *وَثَالِثُهَا: إنْ كَانَ سَبَبًا كَالنَّارِ لِلْإِحْرَاقِ،
**◘* *وَقَالَ إمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ: إنْ كَانَ شَرْطًا شَرْعِيًّا لَا عَقْلِيًّا أَوْ عَادِيًّا،
[95]،[96]
**◘* *فَلَوْ تَعَذَّرَ تَرْكُ الْمُحَرَّمِ إلَّا بِتَرْكِ غَيْرِهِ وَجَبَ،
**◘* *أَوْ اخْتَلَطَتْ مَنْكُوحَةٌ بِأَجْنَبِيَّةٍ حَرُمَتَا،
**◘* *أَوْ طَلَّقَ مُعَيَّنَةً ثُمَّ نَسِيَهَا.
*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)مَسْأَلَةٌ
* 97. مُطْلَقُ الَامْرِ عِنْدَنَا لَا يَشْمَلُ ... كُرْهًا فَفِي الْوَقْتِ الصَّلَاةُ تَبْطُلُ*
* 98. أَمَّا الَّذِي جِهَاتُهُ تَعَدَّدَا ... مِثْلُ الصَّلَاةِ فِي مَكَانٍ اعْتَدَى*
* 99. فَإِنَّهَا تَصِحُّ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ ... وَلَا ثَوَابَ عِنْدَهُمْ فِي الْأَشْهَرِ*
* 100. وَقِيلَ: لَا تَصِحُّ لَكِنْ حَصَلَا ... سُقُوطُهُ وَالْحَنْبَلِيّ  ُ لَا وَلَا*
* 101. وَمَنْ مِنَ الْمَغْصُوبِ تَائِبًا خَرَجْ ... آتٍ بِوَاجِبٍ وَقِيلَ بِحَرَجْ*
* 102. وَقِيلَ: (فِي عِصْيَانِهِ مُشْتَغِلُ ... مَعَ انْقِطَاعِ النَّهْيِ) وَهْوَ مُشْكِلُ*
* 103. وَسَاقِطٌ عَلَى جَرِيحٍ قَدْ قَتَلْ ... إِنْ لَمْ يَزُلْ وَكُفْأَهُ إِنِ انْتَقَلْ ؟*
* 104. قِيلَ: أَدِمْ، وَقِيلَ: خَيِّرْ، وَالْإِمَامْ: ... لَا حُكْمَ، وَالْحُجَّةُ [أي الغزالي] حَوْلَ الْوَقْفِ حَامْ

**◄*(جمع الجوامع)مَسْأَلَةٌ
[97]
*◘* مُطْلَقُ الْأَمْرِ لَا يَتَنَاوَلُ الْمَكْرُوهَ خِلَافًا لِلْحَنَفِيَّةِ،
*◘* فَلَا تَصِحُّ الصَّلَاةُ فِي الْأَوْقَاتِ الْمَكْرُوهَةِ، وَإِنْ كَانَتْ كَرَاهَةَ تَنْزِيهٍ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ [أو: وهو الصحيح]
[98]:[100]
*◘* أَمَّا الْوَاحِدُ بِالشَّخْصِ لَهُ جِهَتَانِ -كَالصَّلَاةِ فِي الْمَغْصُوبِ- فَالْجُمْهُورُ تَصِحُّ وَلَا يُثَابُ،
*◘* وَقِيلَ: يُثَابُ،
*◘* وَالْقَاضِي وَالْإِمَامُ: لَا تَصِحُّ، وَيَسْقُطُ الطَّلَبُ عِنْدَهَا [في المطبوع: عندهما ؟]،
*◘* وَأَحْمَدُ: لَا صِحَّةَ وَلَا سُقُوطَ،
[101]،[102]
*◘* وَالْخَارِجُ مِنْ الْمَغْصُوبِ تَائِبًا آتٍ بِوَاجِبٍ،
*◘* وَقَالَ أَبُو هَاشِمٍ: بِحَرَامٍ،
*◘* وَقَالَ إمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ: هُوَ مُرْتَبِكٌ فِي الْمَعْصِيَةِ مَعَ انْقِطَاعِ تَكْلِيفِ النَّهْيِ، وَهُوَ دَقِيقٌ،
[103]،[104]
*◘* وَالسَّاقِطُ عَلَى جَرِيحٍ يَقْتُلُهُ إنْ اسْتَمَرَّ وَكُفْأَهُ إنْ لَمْ يَسْتَمِرَّ؟ قِيلَ: يَسْتَمِرُّ،
*◘* وَقِيلَ: يَتَخَيَّرُ،
*◘* وَقَالَ إمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ: لَا حُكْمَ فِيهِ،
*◘* وَتَوَقَّفَ الْغَزَالِيُّ.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
* 105. نُجَوِّزُ التَّكْلِيفَ بِالْمُحَالِ ... وَمَنَعَتْ طَائِفَتَا اعْتِزَالِ*
* 106. مَا كَانَ [للذات] لَا لِلْغَيْرِ أَوْ مُمْتَـنِعَا ... لِغَيْرِ عِلْمِهِ بِأَنْ لَا يَقَعَا*
* 107. وَالطَّلَبَ الْإِمَامُ [الجويني]، وَالْحَقُّ وَقَعْ ... مَا لَيْسَ بِالذَّاتِ بَلِ الْغَيْرِ امْتَنَعْ

**◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
[105]:[107]
*◘* *يَجُوزُ التَّكْلِيفُ بِالْمُحَالِ مُطْلَقًا،
**◘* *وَمَنَعَ أَكْثَرُ الْمُعْتَزِلَةِ وَالشَّيْخُ أَبُو حَامِدٍ [الإسفراييني] وَالْغَزَالِيُّ [وعنه تفصيل] وَابْنُ دَقِيقِ الْعِيدِ [بل نص أن مقصده المحال لذاته] مَا لَيْسَ مُمْتَنِعًا لِتَعَلُّقِ الْعِلْمِ بِعَدَمِ وُقُوعِهِ،
**◘* *وَمُعْتَزِلَةُ بَغْدَادَ وَالْآمِدِيُّ: الْمُحَالَ لِذَاتِهِ،
**◘* *وَإمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ: كَوْنَهُ مَطْلُوبًا لَا وُرُودَ صِيغَةِ الطَّلَبِ [والأصح أن هذا تحقيق مناط لا مذهب رابع]،
**◘* *وَالْحَقُّ وُقُوعُ الْمُمْتَنِعِ بِالْغَيْرِ لَا بِالذَّاتِ.
*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
* 108. حُصُولُ شَرْطِ الشَّرْعِ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ ... فِي صِحَّةِ التَّكْلِيفِ لَمْ يُعْتَبَرِ*
* 109. وَفُرِضَتْ فِي طَلَبِ الشَّرْعِ الْفُرُوعْ ... مِنْ كَافِرٍ وَالْمُرْتَضَى هُنَا الْوُقُوعْ*
* 110. وَالْمَنْعُ مُطْلَقًا وَفِي الْأَمْرِ وَفِي ... جِهَادِهِمْ وَغَيْرِ مُرْتَدٍّ قُفِي*
* 111. وَالْخُلْفُ فِي التَّكْلِيفِ أَوْ مَا آلَ لَهْ ... لَا نَحْوِ إِتْلَافٍ وَعَقْدٍ أَكْمَلَهْ

**◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
[108]:*[111]*
*◘* *الْأَكْثَرُ أَنَّ حُصُولَ الشَّرْطِ الشَّرْعِيِّ لَيْسَ شَرْطًا فِي صِحَّةِ التَّكْلِيفِ،
**◘* *وَهِيَ مَفْرُوضَةٌ فِي تَكْلِيفِ الْكَافِرِ بِالْفُرُوعِ،* *وَالصَّحِيحُ وُقُوعُهُ،
**◘* *خِلَافًا لِأَبِي حَامِدٍ الْإسْفَرايِينِ  يِّ وَأَكْثَرِ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ: مُطْلَقًا،
**◘* *وَلِقَوْمٍ: فِي الْأَوَامِرِ فَقَطْ،
**◘* *وَلِآخَرِينَ: فِيمَنْ عَدَا الْمُرْتَدَّ،
**◘* *قَالَ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ: وَالْخِلَافُ فِي خِطَابِ التَّكْلِيفِ، وَمَا يَرْجِعُ إلَيْهِ مِنْ الْوَضْعِ، لَا الْإِتْلَافِ وَالْجِنَايَاتِ وَتَرَتُّبِ آثَارِ الْعُقُودِ.
*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) (مَسْأَلَةٌ)
* 112. يَخْتَصُّ بِالتَّكْلِيفِ فِعْلٌ، فَاللَّذَا ... كُلِّفَ فِي النَّهْيِ بِهِ الْكَفُّ، وَذَا* =
* 113. هَلْ فِعْلُ ضِدٍّ أَوِ الِانْتِهَاءُ ؟ ... الْمُرْتَضَى الثَّانِي لَا الِانْتِفَاءُ*
* 114. وَأَنَّ قَصْدَ التَّرْكِ غَيْرُ مُشْتَرَطْ ... بَلَى لِتَحْصِيلِ الثَّوَابِ يُشْتَرَطْ*
* 115. وَوَجَّهَ الْأَمْرَ لَدَى الْمُبَاشَرَهْ ... مُحَقِّقُو الْأَئِمَّةِ الْأَشَاعِرَهْ*
* 116. وَقَبْلَهَا اللَّوْمُ عَلَى كَفٍّ نُهِي ... وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ: قَبْلُ ذُو تَوَجُّهِ*
* 117. بَعْدَ دُخُولِ وَقْتِهِ إِلْزَامَا ... وَقبْلَهُ لَدَيْهِمُ إِعْلَامَا*
* 118. ثُمَّ إِذَا بَاشَرَ قَالُوا: يَسْتَمِرّْ ... وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ بِانْقِطَاعٍ مُسْتَقِرّْ

**◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
[112]:[114]
**◘* *لَا تَكْلِيفَ إلَّا بِفِعْلٍ،
**◘* *فَالْمُكَلَّفُ بِهِ فِي النَّهْيِ الْكَفُّ: أَيْ الِانْتِهَاءُ، وِفَاقًا لِلشَّيْخِ الْإِمَامِ،
**◘* *وَقِيلَ: فِعْلُ الضِّدِّ،
**◘* *وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ: الِانْتِفَاءُ،
**◘* *وَقِيلَ: يُشْتَرَطُ قَصْدُ التَّرْكِ،
 [114]:[118]
**◘* *وَالْأَمْرُ عِنْدَ الْجُمْهُورِ يَتَعَلَّقُ بِالْفِعْلِ قَبْلَ الْمُبَاشَرَةِ، بَعْدَ دُخُولِ وَقْتِهِ إلْزَامًا، وَقَبْلَهُ إعْلَامًا،
**◘* *وَالْأَكْثَرُ: يَسْتَمِرُّ حَالَ الْمُبَاشَرَةِ،
**◘* *وَإمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ وَالْغَزَالِيُّ: يَنْقَطِعُ،
**◘* *وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ: لَا يَتَوَجَّهُ إلَّا عِنْدَ الْمُبَاشَرَةِ، وَهُوَ التَّحْقِيقُ، فَالْمَلَامُ قَبْلَهَا عَلَى التَّلَبُّسِ بِالْكَفِّ الْمَنْهِيِّ [عنه].
*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
* 119. يَصِحُّ فِي الْأَظْهَرِ أَنْ يُكَلَّفَا ... مَنِ انْتِفَا شَرْطِ الْوُقُوعِ عَرَفَا*
* 120. أَوْ آمِرٌ وَاتَّفَقُوا إِنْ جَهِلَا ... وَالْعِلْمُ لِلْمَأْمُورِ إِثْرَهُ اعْتَلَى**◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
*◘* يَصِحُّ التَّكْلِيفُ وَيُوجَدُ مَعْلُومًا لِلْمَأْمُورِ إِثْرَهُ مَعَ عِلْمِ الْآمِرِ -وَكَذَا الْمَأْمُورِ فِي الْأَظْهَرِ- انْتِفَاءَ شَرْطِ وُقُوعِهِ عِنْدَ وَقْتِهِ، كَأَمْرِ رَجُلٍ بِصَوْمِ يَوْمٍ عَلِمَ مَوْتَهُ قَبْلَهُ، خِلَافًا لِإِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ وَالْمُعْتَزِلَ  ةِ،
*◘* أَمَّا مَعَ جَهْلِ الْآمِرِ فَاتِّفَاقٌ.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*(خَاتِمَةٌ)*
* 121. فِي وَاجِبِ التَّرْتِيبِ وَالتَّخْيِيرِ عَنّْ ... تَحْرِيمُ جَمْعٍ، وَإِبَاحَةٌ، وَسَنّْ*
*◄*(جمع الجوامع)*(خَاتِمَةٌ)*
*◘* الْحُكْمُ قَدْ يَتَعَلَّقُ بِأَمْرَيْنِ عَلَى التَّرْتِيبِ،
*◘ * فَيَحْرُمُ الْجَمْعُ أَوْ يُبَاحُ أَوْ يُسَنُّ،
*◘* وَعَلَى الْبَدَلِ كَذَلِكَ.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*(الْكِتَابُ الْأَوَّلُ): فِي الْكِتَابِ وَمَبَاحِثِ الْأَقْوَالِ*
*122.* *أَمَّا الْقُرَانُ هَهُنَا فَالْمُنْزَلُ....  .. عَلَى النَّبِيِّ مُعْجِزًا يُفَصَّلُ*
* 123**. بَاقِي تِلَاوَةٍ وَمِنْهُ الْبَسْمَلَهْ ... لَا فِي بَرَاءَةٍ وَلَا مَا نَقَلَهْ*
* 124**.* *آحَادُهُمْ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ فِيهِمَا ... وَالسَّبْعُ قَطْعًا لِلتَّوَاتُرِ انْتَمَى*
* 125**.* *وَقِيلَ إِلَّا هَيْئَةَ الْأَدَاءِ ... وَقِيلَ خُلْفَ اللَّفْظِ لِلْقُرَّاءِ*
* 126**.* *وَأَجْمَعُوا أَنَّ الشَّوَاذَ لَمْ تُبَحْ ... قِرَاءَةٌ بِهَا وَلَكِنِ الْأَصَحّْ*
* 127**.* *كَخَبَرٍ فِي الِاحْتِجَاجِ تَجْرِي ... وَأَنَّهَا الَّتِي وَرَاءَ الْعَشْرِ*
* [الأشموني: وفاق ما الشيخ الإمام اعتقدا ... والبغويْ وقيل ما السبعَ عدا]*
* 128**.* *وَلَا يَجُوزُ فِي الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَنْ ... وُرُودُ مَا لَيْسَ لَهُ مَعْنًى يُبَنْ*
* 129**.* *أَوْ مَا سِوَى ظَاهِرِهِ قَدْ يُقْصَدُ ... بِلَا دَلِيلٍ عِنْدَ مَنْ يُعْتَمَدُ*
* 130**.* *ثُمَّ أَصَحُّهَا بَقَاءُ الْمُجْمَلِ ... إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُكَلَّفَا بِالْعَمَلِ*
* 131**.* *وَأَنَّ بِالْقَرَائِنِ الْأَدِلَّهْ ... نَقْلِيَّةً تُعْطِي الْيَقِينَ كُلَّهْ

**◄*(جمع الجوامع)*(الْكِتَابُ الْأَوَّلُ): فِي الْكِتَابِ وَمَبَاحِثِ الْأَقْوَالِ**
[122]:[**131**]
**◘* *الْكِتَابُ: الْقُرْآنُ
**_______**-* *وَالْمَعْنِيُّ بِهِ هُنَا: اللَّفْظُ الْمُنَزَّلُ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ  لِلْإِعْجَازِ بِسُورَةٍ مِنْهُ الْمُتَعَبَّدُ بِتِلَاوَتِهِ،
**_______**-** وَمِنْهُ:
**_**___________**_**•* *الْبَسْمَلَةُ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ سُورَةٍ غَيْرَ (بَرَاءَةٍ) عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ،
**_**___________**_**•* *لَا مَا نُقِلَ آحَادًا عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ
**_______**-** وَالسَّبْعُ  مُتَوَاتِرَةٌ
**_**___________**_**•** قِيلَ: فِيمَا لَيْسَ مِنْ قَبِيلِ الْأَدَاءِ؛ كَالْمَدِّ  وَالْإِمَالَةِ وَتَخْفِيفِ الْهَمْزَةِ
**______________________________  __^** قَالَ أَبُو شَامَةَ:  وَالْأَلْفَاظِ الْمُخْتَلَفِ فِيهَا بَيْنَ الْقُرَّاءِ،
**_______**-** وَلَا تَجُوزُ الْقِرَاءَةُ بِالشَّاذِّ
**_**___________**_**•* *وَالصَّحِيحُ أَنَّهُ مَا وَرَاءَ الْعَشَرَةِ وِفَاقًا لِلْبَغَوِيِّ وَالشَّيْخِ الْإِمَامِ
**_____________________*** وَقِيلَ: مَا وَرَاءَ السَّبْعَةِ
**_**___________**_**•* *أَمَّا إِجْرَاؤُهُ مُجْرَى الْآحَادِ فَهُوَ الصَّحِيحُ

**◘** وَلَا يَجُوزُ وُرُودُ:
**_______**-** مَا لَا مَعْنَى لَهُ فِي الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ خِلَافًا لِلْحَشْوِيَّةِ  ،
**_______**-** وَلَا مَا يُعْنِي بِهِ غَيْرُ ظَاهِرِهِ إلَّا بِدَلِيلٍ، خِلَافًا لِلْمُرْجِئَةِ،*
*_**___________**_**•** وَفِي بَقَاءِ الْمُجْمَلِ غَيْرَ مُبَيَّنٍ* *[أقوالٌ]* *=** ثَالِثُهَا الْأَصَحُّ: لَا يَبْقَى الْمُكَلَّفُ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ*

*◘** وَالْحَقُّ أَنَّ الْأَدِلَّةَ النَّقْلِيَّةَ قَدْ تُفِيدُ الْيَقِينَ بِانْضِمَامِ تَوَاتُرٍ أَوْ غَيْرِهِ.
**
*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)**(الْمَنْطُوقُ وَالْمَفْهُومُ)*
*132**. الْأَوَّلُ الدَّالُ عَلَيْهِ اللَّفْظُ فِي ... مَحَلِّ نُطْقٍ وَهْوَ نَصٌّ إِنْ يَفِ*
*133**. كَعَامِرٍ لَمْ يَحْتَمِلْ مَعْنًى سِوَى ... مُفَادِهِ وَظَاهِرٌ لَهُ حَوَى*
*134**. مُرَكَّبٌ إِنْ جُزْءَ مَعْنًى يُقْصَدُ ... أَفَادَهُ الْجُزْءُ وَإِلَّا مُفْرَدُ*
*135**. وَإِنْ يُفِدْ مَعْنَاهُ بِالْمُوَافَقَه  ْ ... فَإِنَّهَا لَفْظِيَّةٌ مُطَابَقَهْ*
*136**. وَجُزْأَهُ تَضَمُّنٌ وَالِالْتِزَامْ ... لَازِمَهُ وَذَانِ بِالْعَقْلِ التَّمَامْ*
*137**. وَالصِّدْقُ وَالصِّحَّةُ فِي الَّذِي مَضَى ... إِنْ رَامَ إِضْمَارًا دَلَالَةُ اقْتِضَا*
*138**. أَوْ لَا وَقَدْ أَفَادَ مَا لَمْ يُقْصَدِ ... فَهْيَ إِشَارَةٌ، وَضِدُّ مَا بُدِي*
*139**. بِعَكْسِهِ حَدًّا فَمَهْمَا وَافَقَهْ ... فِي حُكْمِهِ الْمَنْطُوقُ فَالْمُوَافَقَه  ْ*
*140**. فَحْوَى الْخِطَابِ إِنْ يَكُنْ أَوْلَى وَمَا ... سَاوَى فَلَحْنُهُ وَقِيلَ ما انْتَمَى*
*141**. فَالشَّافِعِي دَلَّ قِيَاسًا وَالْخِلَافْ ... لَفْظًا مَجَازًا أَوْ حَقِيقَةً خِلَافْ*
*142**. عَلَاقَةُ الْأَوَّلِ إِطْلَاقُ الْأَخَصّْ ... وَالثَّانِ نَقْلُ اللَّفْظِ عُرْفًا اقْتَنَصْ**
◄(جمع الجوامع)**(الْمَنْطُوقُ وَالْمَفْهُومُ)*
*[132]،[142]
**◘ الْمَنْطُوقُ: مَا دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ اللَّفْظُ فِي مَحَلِّ النُّطْقِ،
**_______**-** وَهُوَ:
**_**_________**_**•* *نَصٌّ: إِنْ أَفَادَ مَعْنًى لَا يَحْتَمَلُ غَيْرَهُ كَزَيْدٍ
**_**_________**_**•* *ظَاهِرٌ: إِنْ احْتَمَلَ مَرْجُوحًا كَالْأَسَدِ

**_______**-** وَاللَّفْظُ:
**_**___________**_**•** إِنْ دَلَّ جُزْؤُهُ عَلَى جُزْءِ الْمَعْنَى* *=* *فَمُرَكَّبٌ،
**_**___________**_**•* *وَإِلَّا** =** فَمُفْرَدٌ،

**_______**-* *وَدَلَالَةُ اللَّفْظِ: * *1.* *عَلَى مَعْنَاهُ* *=** مُطَابَقَةٌ،  * *2.* *وَعَلَى جُزْئِهِ* *=* *تَضَمُّنٌ، * *3.* *وَلَازِمِهِ الذِّهْنِيِّ* *=* *الْتِزَامٌ،
**_**______________________**_**•** وَالْأُولَى لَفْظِيَّةٌ، وَالثِّنْتَانِ عَقْلِيَّتَانِ،

**_______**-** ثُمَّ الْمَنْطُوقُ:
**_**___________**_**•* *إِنْ تَوَقَّفَ الصِّدْقُ أَوِ الصِّحَّةُ عَلَى إضْمَارٍ* *=** فَدَلَالَةُ الِاقْتِضَاءِ،
**_**___________**_**•** وَإِنْ لَمْ يَتَوَقَّفْ وَدَلَّ عَلَى مَا لَمْ يُقْصَدْ* *=** فَدَلَالَةُ إِشَارَةٍ،

◘ وَالْمَفْهُومُ: مَا دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ اللَّفْظُ لَا فِي مَحَلِّ النُّطْقِ،
**_______**(1)** فَإِنْ وَافَقَ حُكْمُهُ الْمَنْطُوقَ* *=** فَمُوَافَقَةٌ،
**______________**-* *[تسميته]*
*_**_______________**_**•* *فَحْوَى الْخِطَابِ* *=** إِنْ كَانَ أَوْلَى،
**_**_______________**_**•** وَلَحْنُهُ** =** إِنْ كَانَ مُسَاوِيًا، وَقِيلَ: لَا يَكُونُ مُسَاوِيًا

**______________**-**[دلالته]:
**_**________________**_**•** ثُمَّ قَالَ الشَّافِعِيُّ وَالْإِمَامَانِ  : دَلَالَتُهُ قِيَاسِيَّةٌ،
**_**________________**_**•* *وَقِيلَ: لَفْظِيَّةٌ
**______________________*** فَقَالَ الْغَزَالِيُّ وَالْآمِدِيُّ:
**__________________________**فُهِمَتْ مِنَ السِّيَاقِ وَالْقَرَائِنِ، وَهِيَ مَجَازِيَّةٌ مِنْ إِطْلَاقِ الْأَخَصِّ عَلَى الْأَعَمِّ،
**______________________*** وَقِيلَ: [حقيقية] نُقِلَ اللَّفْظُ لَهَا عُرْفًا.*

تابع المفهوم ..

----------


## فتح البارى



----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
162. حُدُوثُ مَوْضُوعَاتِنَا لِلْكَشْفِ ... عَنِ الضَّمِيرِ مِنْ عَظِيمِ اللُّطْفِ
163. وَهْيَ مِنَ الْمِثَالِ وَالْإِشَارَةِ ... أَشَدُّ فِي إِفَادَةٍ وَيَسْرَةِ
164. وَهْيَ كَمَا صَرَّحَ أَهْلُ الشَّانِ ... أَلْفَاظُنَا الْمُفِيدَةُ الْمَعَانِي
165. وَعُرِفَتْ بِالنَّقْلِ لَا بِالْعَقْلِ ... فَقَطْ بَلِ اسْتِنْبَاطِهِ مِنْ نَقْلِ
166. وَاللَّفْظُ مَدْلُولَاتِهِ قَدْ فَصَّلُوا ... مَعْنًى وَلَفْظٌ مُفْرَدٌ مُسْتَعْمَلُ
167. كَكِلْمَةٍ فَتِلْكَ قَوْلٌ مُفْرَدُ ... .أَوْ مُهْمَلٌ كَاسْمِ الْهِجَا أَوْ يَرِدُ
168. مُرَكَّبًا كَمَا مَضَى، وَيُعْنَى ... .بِالْوَضْعِ جَعْلُهُ دَلِيلَ الْمَعْنَى
169. وَكَوْنَهُ مُنَاسِبَ الْمَعْنَى فَلَا ... نَشْرِطُهُ وَقَالَ عَبَّادٌ بَلَى
170. يَعْنِي كَفَتْ دَلَالَةٌ إِلَيْهِ ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ حَامِلَةٌ عَلَيْهِ
171. وَوَضْعُهُ لِخَارِجِيِّ الْمَعْنَى ... وَقِيلَ مُطْلَقًا وَقِيلَ ذِهْنَا
172. وَكُلُّ مَعْنًى مَا لَهُ لَفْظٌ بَلَى ... لِكُلِّ مُحْتَاجٍ إِلَيْهِ حَصَلَا
173. وَالْمُحْكَمُ الْمُتَّضِحُ الْمَعْنَى وَمَا ... .تَشَابَهَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي قَدْ عَلِمَا
174. وَرُبَّمَا يُطْلِعُهُ مَنِ اصْطَفَى ... وَلَيْسَ مَوْضُوعًا لِمَعْنًى ذِي خَفَا
175. إِلَّا عَلَى الْخَوَاصِ لَفْظٌ شَائِعُ ... قَدْ قَالَهُ الْفَخْرُ وَلَكِنْ نَازَعُوا*

* ◄*(جمع الجوامع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
[162]:[165]
*◘* مِنَ الْأَلْطَافِ حُدُوثُ الْمَوْضُوعَاتِ اللُّغَوِيَّةِ لِيُعَبَّرَ عَمَّا فِي الضَّمِيرِ،
*◘* وَهِيَ أَفْيَدُ مِنَ الْإِشَارَةِ وَالْمِثَالِ وَأَيْسَرُ،
*◘* وَهِيَ الْأَلْفَاظُ الدَّالَّةُ عَلَى الْمَعَانِي،
*◘* وَتُعْرَفُ:
- بِالنَّقْلِ تَوَاتُرًا أَوْ آحَادًا،
 - وَبِاسْتِنْبَاط  ِ الْعَقْلِ مِنَ النَّقْلِ، لَا مُجَرَّدِ الْعَقْلِ،
 [166]:[168]
*◘* وَمَدْلُولُ اللَّفْظِ:
*•* إمَّا مَعْنًى:
- جُزْئِيٌّ
- أَوْ كُلِّيٌّ،
*•* أَوْ لَفْظٌ:
 - مُفْرَدٌ: * مُسْتَعْمَلٌ، كَالْكَلِمَةِ فَهِيَ قَوْلٌ مُفْرَدٌ
 * أَوْ مُهْمَلٌ، كَأَسْمَاءِ حُرُوفِ الْهِجَاءِ، - أَوْ مُرَكَّبٌ،
 [168]:[170]
*◘* وَالْوَضْعُ جَعْلُ اللَّفْظِ دَلِيلًا عَلَى الْمَعْنَى،
*◘* وَلَا يُشْتَرَطُ مُنَاسَبَةُ اللَّفْظِ لِلْمَعْنَى، خِلَافًا لِعَبَّادٍ [الصيمري] حَيْثُ أَثْبَتَهَا:
- فَقِيلَ: بِمَعْنَى أَنَّهَا حَامِلَةٌ عَلَى الْوَضْعِ،
- وَقِيلَ: بَلْ كَافِيَةٌ فِي دَلَالَةِ اللَّفْظِ عَلَى الْمَعْنَى،
[171]
*◘* وَاللَّفْظُ مَوْضُوعٌ لِلْمَعْنَى الْخَارِجِيِّ لَا الذِّهْنِيِّ، خِلَافًا لِلْإِمَامِ،
*◘* وَقَالَ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ: لِلْمَعْنَى مِنْ حَيْثُ هُوَ،
[172]
*◘* وَلَيْسَ لِكُلِّ مَعْنًى لَفْظٌ، بَلْ كُلُّ مَعْنًى مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَى اللَّفْظِ،
[173]،[174]
*◘* وَالْمُحْكَمُ: الْمُتَّضِحُ الْمَعْنَى،
*◘* وَالْمُتَشَابِه  ُ: مَا اسْتَأْثَرَ اللَّهُ -تَعَالَى- بِعِلْمِهِ، وَقَدْ يُطْلِعُ عَلَيْهِ بَعْضَ أَصْفِيَائِهِ،
[174]،[175]
*◘* قَالَ الْإِمَامُ: وَاللَّفْظُ الشَّائِعُ لَا يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَكُونَ مَوْضُوعًا لِمَعْنًى خَفِيٍّ إلَّا عَلَى الْخَوَاصِّ، كَمَا يَقُولُ مُثْبِتُو الْحَالِ: الْحَرَكَةُ مَعْنًى يُوجِبُ تَحَرُّكَ الذَّاتِ،

----------


## فتح البارى

المشكاركة (24): مندادَ

مشايخي الكرام أين ملاحظاتكم؟

----------


## ابن المهلهل

ما شاء الله ...
فكرة مبتكرة

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
* 176. تَوْقِيفٌ اللُّغَاتُ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ ... وَمِنْهُمُ ابْنُ فُورَكٍ وَالْأَشْعَرِي*
* 177. عَلَّمَهَا بِالْوَحْيِ أَوْ بِأَنْ خَلَقْ ... عِلْمًا ضَرُورِيًّا وَصَوْتًا قَدْ نَطَقْ*
* 178. وَبِاصْطِلَاحٍ قَالَ ذُو اعْتِزَالِ ... وَالْعِلْمُ مِنْ قَرَائِنِ الْأَحْوَالِ*
* 179. وَقِيلَ مَا اسْتُغْـنِيَ فِي التَّعْرِيفِ ... مُحْتَمِلٌ وَغَيْرُهُ تَوْقِيفِي*
* 180. وَقِيلَ عَكْسُهُ وَقَوْمٌ وَقَفُوا ... وَقَوْمٌ التَّوْقِيفُ ظَنٌّ أَلِفُوا*
* ◄*(جمع الجوامع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
[176]،[177]
*◘* *قَالَ ابْنُ فُورَكَ وَالْجُمْهُورُ: اللُّغَاتُ تَوْقِيفِيَّةٌ،*
* __**- عَلَّمَهَا اللَّهُ:*
* ____**•** بِالْوَحْيِ،*
* ____**•** أَوْ خَلْقِ الْأَصْوَاتِ،*
* ____**•** أَوِ الْعِلْمِ الضَّرُورِيِّ،*
*__- وَعُزِيَ إِلَى الْأَشْعَرِيِّ،*
[178]
*◘* وَأَكْثَرُ الْمُعْتَزِلَةِ اصْطِلَاحِيَّةٌ  ، حَصَلَ عِرْفَانُهَا بِالْإِشَارَةِ وَالْقَرِينَةِ كَالطِّفْلِ،
[179]
*◘* وَالْأُسْتَاذُ: الْقَدْرُ الْمُحْتَاجُ فِي التَّعْرِيفِ تَوْقِيفٌ، وَغَيْرُهُ مُحْتَمِلٌ لَهُ،
[180]،[181]
*◘* وَقِيلَ: عَكْسُهُ،
*◘* وَتَوَقَّفَ كَثِيرٌ
*◘* وَالْمُخْتَارُ: الْوَقْفُ عَنِ الْقَطْعِ، وَأَنَّ التَّوْقِيفَ مَظْنُونٌ،

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
*181. قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ مَعَ الْغَزَالِيْ ... وَالْآمِدِيِّ وَأَبِي الْمَعَالِي*
*182. لَا تَثْبُتُ اللُّغَاتُ بِالْقِيَاسِ ... وَأَثْبَتَ الْقَاضِي أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ*
*183. شَرْعًا وَفِي لُغَةٍ الشِّيرَازِي ... وَابْنُ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةٍ وَالرَّازِي*
*184. وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ تَثْبُتُ الْحَقَائِقُ ... دُونَ الْمَجَازِ وَالْجَمِيعُ وَافَقُوا*
*185. عَلَى جَوَازِ مَا بِالِاسْتِقْرَا ثَبَتْ ... تَعْمِيمُهُ وَالْمَنْعُ فِي الْأَعْلَامِ بَتّْ*
* ◄*(جمع الجوامع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*:
[181]:[185]
*◘* قَالَ الْقَاضِي وَإِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ وَالْغَزَالِيُّ وَالْآمِدِيُّ: لَا تَثْبُتُ اللُّغَةُ قِيَاسًا،
*◘* وَخَالَفَهُمُ ابْنُ سُرَيْجٍ وَابْنُ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ وَأَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الشِّيرَازِيُّ وَالْإِمَامُ،
*◘* وَقِيلَ: تَثْبُتُ الْحَقِيقَةُ لَا الْمَجَازُ
*◘* وَلَفْظُ "الْقِيَاسِ" [المذكور في المسألة] يُغْنِي عَنْ قَوْلِكَ: (مَحَلُّ الْخِلَافِ مَا لَمْ يَثْبُتْ تَعْمِيمُهُ بِاسْتِقْرَاءٍ).
[هو قول ابن الحاجب ومقصود المصنف الاعتراض عليه]

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
* 186. اللَّفْظُ وَالْمَعْنَى ذَوَا اتِّحَادِ ... قَدْ يَمْنَعُ الشِّرْكَةَ فِي الْمُرَادِ*
* 187. كَعَلَمٍ مَا لِمُعَيَّنٍ وُضِعْ ... لَمْ يَتَنَاوَلْ غَيْرَهُ كَمَا اتُّبِعْ*
* 188. فَإِنْ يَكُ التَّعْيِينُ خَارِجِيَّا ... فَعَلَمُ الشَّخْصِ وَإِنْ ذِهْنِيَّا*
* 189. فَالْجِنْسُ لِلْمَاهِيَّةِ اسْمُهُ وُضِعْ ... مِنْ حَيْثُ هِيْ فَشِرْكَةٌ لَا تَمْتَنِعْ*
* 190. تُلْفِيهِ ذَا تَوَاطُؤٍ إِنِ اسْتَوَى ... مُشَكِّكًا إِذَا تَفَاوُتًا حَوَى*
* 191. وَاللَّفْظُ وَالْمَعْنَى إِذَا تَعَدَّدَا ... فَمُتَبَايِنٌ وَمَهْمَا اتَّحَدَا*
* 192. مَعْنَاهُ دُونَ اللَّفْظِ ذُو تَرَادُفِ ... وَعَكْسُهُ إِنْ كَانَ فِي الْمُخَالِفِ*
* 193. حَقِيقَةً مُشْتَرَكٌ، وَإِلَّا ... حَقِيقَةٌ مَعَ الْمَجَازِ يُتْلَى

** ◄*(جمع الجوامع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*:
*[186]،[190]:[193]
**◘* *اللَّفْظُ وَالْمَعْنَى إنِ اتَّحَدَا:
__- فَإِنْ مَنَعَ تَصَوُّرُ مَعْنَاهُ الشَّرِكَةَ = فَجُزْئِيٌّ،
__- وَإِلَّا = فَكُلِّيٌّ:
_________**•* *مُتَوَاطِئٌ إنِ اسْتَوَى،
_________**•* *مُشَكِّكٌ إنْ تَفَاوَتَ،
**◘* *وَإِنْ تَعَدَّدَا = فَمُتَبَايِنٌ،
**◘* *وَإِنِ اتَّحَدَ الْمَعْنَى دُونَ اللَّفْظِ = فَمُتَرَادِفٌ،
**◘* *وَعَكْسُهُ:
__- إنْ كَانَ حَقِيقَةً فِيهِمَا = فَمُشْتَرَكٌ،
__- وَإِلَّا = فَحَقِيقَةٌ وَمَجَازٌ،
[187]:[189]
**◘* *وَالْعَلَمُ مَا وُضِعَ لِمُعَيَّنٍ لَا يَتَنَاوَلُ غَيْرَهُ؛
__- فَإِنْ كَانَ التَّعَيُّنُ خَارِجِيًّا = فَعَلَمُ الشَّخْصِ،
__- وَإِلَّا = فَعَلَمُ الْجِنْسِ،
__- وَإِنْ وُضِعَ لِلْمَاهِيَّةِ مِنْ حَيْثُ هِيَ = فَاسْمُ الْجِنْسِ
*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
*194. الِاشْتِقَاقُ رَدُّ لَفْظٍ لِسِوَاهْ ... وَلَوْ مَجَازًا لِتَنَاسُبٍ حَوَاهْ
195. فِي أَحْرُفٍ أَصْلِيَّةٍ وَالْمَعْنَى ... وَشَرْطُهُ التَّغْيِيرُ كَيْفَ عَنَّا
196. وَمِنْهُ كَاسْمِ الْفَاعِلِ الْمُطَّرِدُ ... وَمِنْهُ كَالْقَارُورَةِ الْمُقْتَصِدُ
197. مَنْ لَمْ يَقُمْ وَصْفٌ بِهِ مَا اشْتُقَّ لَهْ ... مِنْهُ سُمًى وَخَالَفَ الْمُعْتَزِلَهْ
198. وَلَا الَّذِي قَامَ بِهِ مَا لَيْسَ لَهْ ... اسْمٌ فَإِنْ كَانَ فَأَوْجِبْ عَمَلَهْ
199. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ شَرَطُوا لَهُ الْبَقَا ... فِي كَوْنِهِ حَقِيقَةً قَدْ أُطْلِقَا
200. أَوْ آخِرِ الْجُزْءِ إِذَا لَمْ يُمْكِنِ ... وَالثَّالِثُ اشْتِرَاطُهُ فِي الْمُمْكِنِ
201. وَالرَّابِعُ الْوَقْفُ وَقِيلَ إِنْ طَرَا ... وَصْفٌ وُجُودِيٌّ يُنَافِي الْآخَرَا
202. لَمْ يَجُزِ الْإِطْلَاقُ إِجْمَاعًا جَلَا ... وَلَيْسَ فِي الْمُشْتَقِّ مَا دَلَّ عَلَى
203. خُصُوصِ تِلْكَ الذَّاتِ وَاسْمُ الْفَاعِلِ ... حَقِيقَةٌ فِي الْحَالِ ثُمَّ الْمُنْجَلِي
204. حَالُ التَّلَبُّسِ وَقِيلَ النُّطْقِ ... وَقِيلَ لَا وُقُوعَ لِلْمُشْتَقِّ


** ◄*(جمع الجوامع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*:
*[194]،[195]
**◘* الِاشْتِقَاقُ رَدُّ لَفْظٍ إلَى آخَرَ -وَلَوْ مَجَازًا- لِمُنَاسَبَةٍ بَيْنَهُمَا فِي الْمَعْنَى وَالْحُرُوفِ الْأَصْلِيَّةِ،
*◘* وَلَا بُدَّ مِنْ تَغْيِيرٍ،
[196]
*◘
*__- وَقَدْ يَطَّرِدُ كَاسْمِ الْفَاعِلِ،
__- وَقَدْ يَخْتَصُّ كَالْقَارُورَةِ  ،
[197]،[198]
*◘* وَمَنْ لَمْ يَقُمْ بِهِ وَصْفٌ لَمْ يَجُزْ أَنْ يُشْتَقَّ لَهُ مِنْهُ اسْمٌ خِلَافًا لِلْمُعْتَزِلَة  ِ،
__- وَمِنْ بِنَائِهِمُ:
_______*•* اتِّفَاقُهُمْ عَلَى أَنَّ إبْرَاهِيمَ ذَابِحٌ،
_______*•* وَاخْتِلَافُهُم  ْ: هَلْ إسْمَاعِيلُ مَذْبُوحٌ ؟،
*◘* فَإِنْ قَامَ بِهِ:
__- مَا لَهُ اسْمٌ = وَجَبَ الِاشْتِقَاقُ،
__- أَوْ مَا لَيْسَ لَهُ اسْمٌ -كَأَنْوَاعِ الرَّوَائِحِ- = لَمْ يَجِبْ
[199]:[201]
*◘* وَالْجُمْهُورُ عَلَى اشْتِرَاطِ بَقَاءِ :
___- الْمُشْتَقِّ مِنْهُ فِي كَوْنِ الْمُشْتَقِّ حَقِيقَةً إنْ أَمْكَنَ،
___- وَإِلَّا فَآخِرِ جُزْءٍ مِنْهُ،
*◘* وَثَالِثُهَا: الْوَقْفُ،
[203]،[204]
*◘* وَمِنْ ثَمَّ كَانَ اسْمُ الْفَاعِلِ [والمفعول] حَقِيقَةً فِي الْحَالِ -أَيْ حَالِ التَّلَبُّسِ- لَا النُّطْقِ خِلَافًا لِلْقَرَافِيِّ،
[201]،[202]
*◘* وَقِيلَ: إنْ طَرَأَ عَلَى الْمَحَلِّ وَصْفٌ وُجُودِيٌّ يُنَاقِضُ الْأَوَّلَ لَمْ يُسَمَّ بِالْأَوَّلِ إجْمَاعًا،
[202]،[203]
*◘* وَلَيْسَ فِي الْمُشْتَقِّ إشْعَارٌ بِخُصُوصِيَّةِ الذَّاتِ.



___________________
في المطبوع: وَإِلَّا فَآخِرُ جُزْءٍ مِنْهُ
والمعنى -على الجر- : وَإِلَّا فبقاءُ آخِرِ جُزْءٍ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
* 205. وُقُوعُ ذِي التَّرَادُفِ الْمُصَوَّبُ ... وَأَنْكَرَ ابْنُ فَارِسٍ وَثَعْلَبُ*
* 206. كَأَنَّهُ فِي لُغَةٍ مُفْرَدَةِ ... وَأَنْكَرَ الْإِمَامُ فِي الشَّرْعِيَّةِ*
* 207. وَلَيْسَ مِنْهُ فِي الْأَصَحِّ الْحَدُّ مَعْ ... مَحْدُودِهِ وَالِاسْمُ وَالْجَائِي تَبَعْ*
* 208. وَالْحَقُّ أَنَّ تَابِعًا يُفِيدُ ... تَقْوِيَةً وَفَاقَهُ التَّأْكِيدُ*
* 209. وَالْمُرْتَضَى تَعَاقُبُ الرِّدْفَيْنِ ... مِنْ لُغَةٍ يَكُونُ أَوْ ثِنْتَيْنِ*
* 210. إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ بِلَفْظِهِ تُعُبِّدَا ... وَالثَّالِثُ الْمَنْعُ إِذَا تَعَدَّدَا** ◄*(جمع الجوامع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*:
*[205]،[206]*
*◘* *الْمُتَرَادِفُِ [خ: الترادف] وَاقِعٌ -خِلَافًا لِثَعْلَبٍ وَابْنِ فَارِسٍ- مُطْلَقًا،*
*◘* *وَلِلْإِمَامِ [خ: والإمام] فِي الْأَسْمَاءِ الشَّرْعِيَّةِ،*
*[207]*
*◘* *وَالْحَدُّ وَالْمَحْدُودُ، وَنَحْوُ: حَسَنٍ بَسَنٍ = غَيْرُ مُتَرَادِفَيْنِ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ*،
*[208]:[210]*
*◘* *وَالْحَقُّ:*
*__- إفَادَةُ التَّابِعِ التَّقْوِيَةَ،*
*__- وَوُقُوعُ كُلٍّ مِنَ الرَّدِيفَيْنِ مَكَانَ الْآخَرِ -إنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ تَعَبُّدٌ [أو: تُعُبِّدَ] بِلَفْظِهِ-،*
*_____**•* *خِلَافًا:*
*________* لِلْإِمَامِ: مُطْلَقًا*
*________* وَلِلْبَيْضَاوِ  يِّ [خ: والبيضاوي] وَالْهِنْدِيِّ: إِذَا كَانَا مِنْ لُغَتَيْنِ.*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
* 211. ذُو الِاشْتِرَاكِ وَاقِعٌ فِي الْأَظْهَرِ ... وَقَدْ نَفَاهُ ثَعْلَبٌ وَالْأَبْهَرِي*
* 212. وَفِي الْقُرَانِ نَجْلُ دَاوُدَ نَفَى ... وَآخَرُونَ فِي حَدِيثِ الْمُصْطَفَى*
* 213. وَقِيلَ وَاجِبٌ وَقِيلَ مُمْتَنِعْ ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ بَيْنَ النَّقِيضَيْنِ مُنِعْ** ◄*(جمع الجوامع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*:
 [211]:[213]
*◘* *الْمُشْتَرَكُ وَاقِعٌ؛
__- خِلَافًا:
_____**•** لِثَعْلَبٍ وَالْأَبْهَرِيّ  ِ وَالْبَلْخِيِّ: مُطْلَقًا
_____**•** وَلِقَوْمٍ: فِي الْقُرْآنِ، وَقِيلَ: وَالْحَدِيثِ،*
*◘* *وَقِيلَ: وَاجِبُ الْوُقُوعِ*،
*◘* *وَقِيلَ: مُمْتَنِعٌ،
**◘* *وَقَالَ الْإِمَامُ [الرَّازِيُّ]: مُمْتَنِعٌ بَيْنَ النَّقِيضَيْنِ فَقَطْ.*

_______
جمع المصنفُ سبعة مذاهب

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
* 214. يَصِحُّ أَنْ يُرَادَ مَعْنَيَاهُ ... تَجَوُّزًا وَالشَّافِعِي رَآهُ*
* 215. حَقِيقَةً وَذَا ظُهُورٍ فِيهِمَا ... فَاحْمِلْ بِلَا قَرِينَةٍ عَلَيْهِمَا*
* 216. وَوَافَقَ الْقَاضِي وَقَالَ مُجْمَلُ ... عَلَيْهِمَا لِلِاحْتِيَاطِ يُحْمَلُ*
* 217. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ مِثْلَ مَا حَكَى الصَّفِي ... بِالْمَنْعِ مِنْ حَمْلٍ وَبِالتَّوَقُّف  ِ*
* 218. وَقِيلَ إِنَّمَا يَصِحُّ عَقْلَا ... وَقِيلَ لَا يَصِحُّ ذَاكَ أَصْلَا*
* 219. وَقِيلَ فِي الْإِفْرَادِ لَا يَصِحُّ ... وَقِيلَ فِي الْإِثْبَاتِ وَالْأَصَحُّ*
* 220. الْجَمْعُ بِاعْتِبَارِ مَعْنَيَيْهِ ... إِنْ سَوَّغُوهُ قَدْ بُنِي عَلَيْهِ*
* 221. وَالْخُلْفُ يَجْرِي فِي الْمَجَازَيْنِ وَفِي ... حَقِيقَةٍ وَضِدِّهَا فِيمَا اصْطُفِي*
* 222. فَفِي الْعُمُومِوَافْعَلُوا الْخَيْرَسَلَكْ.....وَقِيل   لِلْفَرْضِ وَقِيلَ مُشْتَرَكْ

** ◄*(جمع الجوامع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*:
*  [214]:[219]
**◘* *الْمُشْتَرَكُ يَصِحُّ إطْلَاقُهُ عَلَى مَعْنَيَيْهِ مَعًا:
__- مَجَازًا
__- وَعَنِ الشَّافِعِيِّ وَالْقَاضِي وَالْمُعْتَزِلَ  ةِ: حَقِيقَةً،
______**•* *زَادَ الشَّافِعِيُّ: وَظَاهِرٌ فِيهِمَا عِنْدَ التَّجَرُّدِ عَنِ الْقَرَائِنِ فَيُحْمَلُ عَلَيْهِمَا،
______**•** وَعَنِ الْقَاضِي: مُجْمَلٌ، وَلَكِنْ يُحْمَلُ عَلَيْهِمَا احْتِيَاطًا
**◘* *وَقَالَ أَبُو الْحُسَيْنِ وَالْغَزَالِيُّ  : يَصِحُّ أَنْ يُرَادَا، لَا أَنَّهُ لُغَةٌ،
**◘* *وَقِيلَ: يَجُوزُ فِي النَّفْيِ لَا الْإِثْبَاتِ،
[219]،[220]
**◘* *وَالْأَكْثَرُ عَلَى أَنَّ جَمْعَهُ بِاعْتِبَارِ مَعْنَيَيْهِ إنْ سَاغَ مَبْنِيٌّ عَلَيْهِ،
[221]،[222]
**◘* *وَفِي الْحَقِيقَةِ وَالْمَجَازِ الْخِلَافُ، خِلَافًا لِلْقَاضِي،
__- وَمِنْ ثَمَّ عَمَّ نَحْوُ:وَافْعَلُوا الْخَيْرَ = الْوَاجِبَ وَالْمَنْدُوبَ،
_____**•** خِلَافًا:
________***** لِمَنْ خَصَّهُ بِالْوَاجِبِ،
________***** وَمَنْ قَالَ: لِلْقَدْرِ الْمُشْتَرَكِ،
**◘* *وَكَذَا الْمَجَازَانِ [أو: المجازات]
*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
*[الْحَقِيقَةُ وَالْمَجَازُ]
223. الْأَوَّلُ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمُسْتَعْمَلَ  هْ ... فِيمَا اصْطِلَاحًا أَوَّلًا تُوضَعُ لَهْ
224. فِي لُغَةٍ تَكُونُ أَوْ عُرْفِيَّهْ ... عُمُومًا اوْ خُصُوصًا اوْ شَرْعِيَّهْ
225. وَالْأُولَيَانِ وَقَعَا، وَقَدْ نَفَى ... عُرْفِـيَّـةً تَعُمُّ قَوْمٌ حُنَفَا
226. وَقَوْمٌ الْإِمْكَانَ لِلشَّرْعِيَّهْ ... وَقَوْمٌ الْوُقُوعَ، وَالدِّيـنِـيَّ  هْ =
227. قَوْمٌ -وَذَا الْمُخْتَارُ- لَا الْفُرُوعَا ... وَذُو اعْتِزَالٍ أَطْلَقَ الْوُقُوعَا
228. وَقِيلَ لَا الْإِيـمَانُ، وَالتَّوَقُّفُ ... لِلسَّيْفِ، وَالشَّرْعِيُّ مَا لَا يُعْرَفُ
229. إِلَّا مِنَ الشَّرْعِ اسْمُهُ وَيُطْلَقُ ... لِلنَّدْبِ وَالْمُبَاحِ، ثُمَّ الْمُطْلَقُ
230. بِالْوَضْعِ ثَانِيًا مَجَازٌ لِاعْتِلَاقْ .... فَسَبْقُ وَضْعٍ وَاجِبٌ بِالِاتِّفَاقْ
231. وَسَبْقُ الِاسْتِعْمَالِ فِي الْمُسْتَظْهَرِ ... لَيْسَ بِوَاجِبٍ سِوَى فِي الْمَصْدَرِ
232. وَقَدْ نَفَى وُقُوعَهُ أُولُو فِطَنْ ... وَآخَرُونَ فِي الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَنْ
233. وَإِنَّمَا يُؤْثِرُهُ لِثِقْلِهَا ... أَوْ لِبَشَاعَةٍ بِهَا أَوْ جَهْلِهَا
234. أَوْ شُهْرَةِ الْمَجَازِ أَوْ بَلَاغَتِهْ ... أَوْ غَيْرِ ذَا كَالسَّجْعِ أَوْ قَافِيَتِهْ
235. وَلَيْسَ غَالِبًا عَلَى اللُّغَاتِ ... وَنَجْلُ جِنِّي قَالَ بِالْإِثْبَاتِ
236. وَلَا إِذَا الْحَقِيقَةُ اسْتَحَالَتِ ... مُعْتَمَدًا وَخَالَفَ ابْنُ ثَابِتِ
237. وَهْوَ مَعَ النَّقْلِ يُنَاوِي الْأَصْلَا ... وَمِنْهُمَا التَّخْصِيصُ جَزْمًا أَوْلَى
238. وَبَعْدَهُ الْمَجَازُ وَالْإِضْمَارُ ... سَاوَاهُ فَهْوَ الثَّالِثُ الْمُخْتَارُ
239. فَالنَّقْلُ بَعْدَهُ فَالِاشْتِرَاكُ ثُمّْ ... يَأْتِي الْمَجَازُ لِعَلَاقَاتٍ تُؤَمّْ* *[تَؤُم]*
* 240. بِالشَّكْلِ أَوْ ظَاهِرِ وَصْفٍ يُرْعَى ... أَوْ بِاعْتِبَارِ مَا يَكُونُ قَطْعَا
241. أَوْ غَالِبًا وَالنَّقْصِ وَالْمُسَبَّبِ ... وَالْكُلِّ أَيْ لِبَعْضِهِ وَالسَّبَبِ
242. وَالْمُتَعَلِّق  ِ وَعَكْسِ الْخَمْسَةِ ... وَالضَّدِّ وَالْجِوَارِ ثُمَّ الْآلَةِ
243. وَالسَّمْعُ فِي نَوْعِ الْمَجَازِ مُشْتَرَطْ ... وَقِيلَ بِالْوَقْفِ وَقِيلَ الْجِنْسُ قَطْ
244. وَصِحَّةُ الْمَجَازِ فِي الْإِسْنَادِ ... وَالْفِعْلِ وَالْحُرُوفِ ذُو اعْتِمَادِ
245. وَالْفَخْرُ فِي الْحُرُوفِ مُطْلَقًا مَنَعْ ... وَالْفِعْلِ وَالْمُشْتَقِّ إِلَّا بِالتَّبَعْ
246. وَالْمَنْعُ فِي الْأَعْلَامِ عَنْ ذِي مَعْرِفَهْ ... وَقِيلَ إِلَّا مُتَلَمَّحَ الصِّفَهْ
247. وَيُعْرَفُ الْمَجَازُ مِنْ تَبَادُرِ ... سِوَاهُ لِلْأَفْهَامِ غَيْرَ النَّادِرِ
248. وَصِحَّةِ النَّفْيِ وَجَمْعِهِ عَلَى ... خِلَافِ أَصْلِهِ وَأَنْ يُسْتَعْمَلَا
249. فِي الْمُسْتَحِيلِ وَلُزُومًا قُيِّدَا ... وَلَيْسَ بِالْوَاجِبِ أَنْ يَطَّرِدَا
250. وَوَقْفِهِ عَلَى الْمُسَمَّى الْآخَرِ ... إِمَّا عَلَى التَّقْدِيرِ أَوْ فِي الظَّاهِرِ*


* ◄*(جمع الجوامع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*:
[223]،[224]
*◘* الْحَقِيقَةُ: لَفْظٌ مُسْتَعْمَلٌ فِيمَا وُضِعَ لَهُ ابْتِدَاءً،
*◘* وَهِيَ:
___- لُغَوِيَّةٌ،
___- وَعُرْفِيَّةٌ،
___- وَشَرْعِيَّةٌ،
[225]:[228]
*◘* وَوَقَعَ الْأُولَيَانِ،
*◘* وَنَفَى قَوْمٌ إمْكَانَ الشَّرْعِيَّةِ،
___- وَالْقَاضِي [الباقلاني] وَابْنُ الْقُشَيْرِيِّ: وُقُوعَهَا،
*◘* وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ: وَقَعَتْ مُطْلَقًا،
___- وَقَوْمٌ: إلَّا الْإِيمَانَ،
*◘* وَتَوَقَّفَ الْآمِدِيُّ،
*◘* وَالْمُخْتَارُ -وِفَاقًا لِأَبِي إِسْحَاقَ الشِّيرَازِيِّ وَالْإِمَامَيْن  ِ وَابْنِ الْحَاجِبِ-: وُقُوعُ الْفَرْعِيَّةِ لَا الدِّينِيَّةِ،
[228]،[229]
*◘* وَمَعْنَى الشَّرْعِيِّ: مَا لَمْ يُسْتَفَدِ اسْمُهُ إلَّا مِنَ الشَّرْعِ،
___- وَقَدْ يُطْلَقُ عَلَى الْمَنْدُوبِ وَالْمُبَاحِ،


[229]:[231]
*◘* وَالْمَجَازُ: اللَّفْظُ الْمُسْتَعْمَلُ بِوَضْعٍ ثَانٍ لِعَلَاقَةٍ،
___- فَعُلِمَ وُجُوبُ سَبْقِ الْوَضْعِ -وَهُوَ اتِّفَاقٌ- لَا الِاسْتِعْمَالِ  ، وَهُوَ الْمُخْتَارُ:
_____*•* قِيلَ: مُطْلَقًا،
_____*•* وَالْأَصَحُّ: لِمَا عَدَا الْمَصْدَرَ،
[232]
*◘* وَهُوَ وَاقِعٌ؛
___- خِلَافًا:
_____*•* لِلْأُسْتَاذِ [أبي إسحاق الإسفراييني] وَ[أبي علي] الْفَارِسِيِّ: مُطْلَقًا [ولم يثبت ذلك عنهما]،
_____*•* وَلِلظَّاهِرِيّ  َةِ [ابن داود فقط]: فِي الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ،
[233]،[234]
*◘* وَإِنَّمَا يُعْدَلُ إلَيْهِ:
___- لِثِقَلِ الْحَقِيقَةِ،
___- أَوْ بَشَاعَتِهَا،
___- أَوْ جَهْلِهَا،
___- أَوْ بَلَاغَتِهِ،
___- أَوْ شُهْرَتِهِ،
___- أَوْ غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ،
[235]،[236]
*◘* وَلَيْسَ الْمَجَازُ غَالِبًا عَلَى اللُّغَاتِ، خِلَافًا لِابْنِ جِنِّي،
*◘* وَلَا مُعْتَمَدًا حَيْثُ تَسْتَحِيلُ الْحَقِيقَةُ، خِلَافًا لِأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ،
[237]:[239]
*◘* وَهُوَ وَالنَّقْلُ:
___- خِلَافُ الْأَصْلِ،
___- وَأَوْلَى مِنَ الِاشْتِرَاكِ، قِيلَ: [وَ]مِنَ الْإِضْمَارِ،
*◘* وَالتَّخْصِيصُ أَوْلَى مِنْهُمَا،
[239]:[242]
*◘* وَقَدْ يَكُونُ:
___- بِالشَّكْلِ،
___- أَوْ صِفَةٍ ظَاهِرَةٍ،
___- أَوْ بِاعْتِبَارِ مَا يَكُونُ:
____________*•* قَطْعًا،
____________*•* أَوْ ظَنًّا لَا احْتِمَالًا،
___- وَبِالضِّدِّ،
___- وَالْمُجَاوَرَة  ِ،
___- وَالزِّيَادَةِ،
___- وَالنُّقْصَانِ،
___-_*•* وَالسَّبَبِ لِلْمُسَبَّبِ،
_____*•* وَالْكُلِّ لِلْبَعْضِ،
_____*•* وَالْمُتَعَلِّق  ِ لِلْمُتَعَلَّقِ  ،
_____*•* وَبِالْعُكُوسِ،
___- وَمَا بِالْفِعْلِ عَلَى مَا بِالْقُوَّةِ،

[244]:[246]
*◘* وَقَدْ يَكُونُ الْمَجَازُ:
___- فِي الْإِسْنَادِ، خِلَافًا لِقَوْمٍ،
___- وَفِي الْأَفْعَالِ وَالْحُرُوفِ، وِفَاقًا لِابْنِ عَبْدِ السَّلَامِ وَالنَّقْشَوَان  ِيِّ،
______*•* وَمَنَعَ الْإِمَامُ:
__________*** الْحَرْفَ مُطْلَقًا،
__________*** وَالْفِعْلَ وَالْمُشْتَقَّ إلَّا بِالتَّبَعِ،
*◘* وَلَا يَكُونُ فِي الْأَعْلَامِ، خِلَافًا لِلْغَزَالِيِّ فِي مُتَلَمَّحِ الصِّفَةِ،

[247]:[250]
*◘* وَيُعْرَفُ:
___- بِتَبَادُرِ غَيْرِهِ [إِلَى الْفَهْمِ] لَوْلَا الْقَرِينَةُ،
___- وَصِحَّةِ النَّفْيِ،
___- وَعَدَمِ وُجُوبِ الِاطِّرَادِ،
___- وَجَمْعِهِ عَلَى خِلَافِ جَمْعِ الْحَقِيقَةِ،
___- وَبِالْتِزَامِ تَقْيِيدِهِ،
___- وَتَوَقُّفِهِ عَلَى الْمُسَمَّى الْآخَرِ،
___- وَالْإِطْلَاقِ عَلَى الْمُسْتَحِيلِ،
[243]
*◘* وَالْمُخْتَارُ: اشْتِرَاطُ السَّمْعِ فِي نَوْعِ الْمَجَازِ،
*◘* وَتَوَقَّفَ الْآمِدِيُّ.



 _____________
 قوله: فَعُلِمَ وُجُوبُ سَبْقِ الْوَضْعِ -وَهُوَ اتِّفَاقٌ- لَا الِاسْتِعْمَالِ
في المطبوع: الاستعمالُ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)** 251. اللَّفْظُ إِذْ مَا اسْتَعْمَلَتْهُ الْعَرَبُ.... فِيمَا لَهُ لَا عِنْدَهُمْ مُعَرَّبُ*
* 252. وَلَيْسَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ ... كَالشَّافِعِي وَابْنِ جَرِيرِ الطَّبَرِي*

* ◄*(جمع الجوامع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
[251][252]
*◘* الْمُعَرَّبُ: لَفْظٌ غَيْرُ عَلَمٍ اسْتَعْمَلَتْهُ الْعَرَبُ فِي مَعْنًى وُضِعَ لَهُ فِي غَيْرِ لُغَتِهِمْ،
*◘* وَلَيْسَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ وِفَاقًا لِلشَّافِعِيِّ وَابْنِ جَرِيرٍ وَالْأَكْثَرِ.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
*253. اللَّفْظُ أَقْسَامٌ حَقِيقَةٌ فَقَطْ ... أَوْ فَمَجَازٌ أَوْ كِلَيْهِمَا ضَبَطْ* *[ضُبِطْ]*
*254. بِجِهَتَيْنِ اعْتُبِرَا أَوْ لَا وَلَا .... وَذَلِكَ اللَّفْظُ الَّذِي مَا اسْتُعْمِلَا*
*255. ثُمَّ عَلَى عُرْفِ الْمُخَاطِبِ احْمِلِ ... فَفِي خِطَابِ الشَّرْعِ لِلشَّرْعِ اجْعَلِ*
*256. فَالْعُرْفِ ذِي الْعُمُومِ ثُمَّ اللُّغَوِي ... وَقِيلَ فِي الْإِثْبَاتِ لِلشَّرْعِ قَوِي*
*257. وَاللُّغَوِي فِي النَّهْيِ وَالْإِجْمَالِ .... رَأْيَانِ لِلسَّيْفِ مَعَ الْغَزَالِي*
*258. ثُمَّ عَلَى الْأَوَّلِ إِنْ تَعَذَّرَا .... حَقِيقَةً فَفِيهِ خُلْفٌ قُرِّرَا*
*259. رُدَّ إِلَيْهِ بِالْمَجَازِ فِي الْقَوِي ... وَقِيلَ مُجْمَلٌ وَقِيلَ اللُّغَوِي*
*260. وَإِنْ مَجَازٌ رَاجِحٌ قَدْ عَارَضَا ... حَقِيقَةً مَرْجُوحَةً فَالْمُرْتَضَى*
*261. ثَالِثُهَا الْإِجْمَالُ إِذْ لَا هَجْرَ عَنّْ.... وَكَوْنُ حُكْمٍ ثَابِتٍ يُمْكِنُ أَنّْ*
*262. يُرَادَ مِنْ لَفْظٍ مَجَازًا لَا يَدُلّْ .... عَلَى اعْتِبَارِ أَنَّهُ الْمُرَادُ بَلْ*
*263. يَبْقَى عَلَى الْحَقِيقَةِ الْخِطَابُ .... إِنْ لَمْ يُجَوَّزْ ذَلِكَ الصَّوَابُ** ◄*(جمع الجوامع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
[253]،[254]
*◘* اللَّفْظُ:
___- إمَّا حَقِيقَةٌ أَوْ مَجَازٌ،
 ___- أَوْ حَقِيقَةٌ وَمَجَازٌ بِاعْتِبَارَيْن  ِ،
*◘* وَالْأَمْرَانِ مُنْتَفِيَانِ قَبْلَ الِاسْتِعْمَالِ  ،
[255]:[257]
*◘* ثُمَّ هُوَ مَحْمُولٌ عَلَى عُرْفِ الْمُخَاطِبِ أَبَدَا، فَفِي الشَّرْعِ:
___-  الشَّرْعِيُّ لِأَنَّهُ عُرْفُهُ،
 ___- ثُمَّ الْعُرْفِيُّ [العرف] الْعَامُّ،
___- ثُمَّ اللُّغَوِيُّ،
*◘* وَقَالَ الْغَزَالِيُّ وَالْآمِدِيُّ:
___- فِي الْإِثْبَاتِ: الشَّرْعِيُّ،
___- وَفِي النَّفْيِ:
________*•* الْغَزَالِيُّ: مُجْمَلٌ،
________*•* وَالْآمِدِيُّ: اللُّغَوِيُّ،
[260]،[261]
*◘* وَفِي تَعَارُضِ الْمَجَازِ الرَّاجِحِ وَالْحَقِيقَةِ الْمَرْجُوحَةِ أَقْوَالٌ: ثَالِثُهَا الْمُخْتَارُ مُجْمَلٌ،
[261]:[263]
*◘* وَثُبُوتُ حُكْمٍ يُمْكِنُ كَوْنُهُ مُرَادًا مِنْ خِطَابٍ -لكن مَجَازًا- لَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ الْمُرَادُ مِنْهُ، بَلْ يَبْقَى الْخِطَابُ عَلَى حَقِيقَتِهِ، خِلَافًا لِلْكَرْخِيِّ وَ[أبي الحسين] الْبَصْرِيِّ.

 __________________________
قولُ السيوطيِّ -رحمه الله- :
  *258. ثُمَّ عَلَى الْأَوَّلِ إِنْ تَعَذَّرَا .... حَقِيقَةً فَفِيهِ خُلْفٌ قُرِّرَا*
*259. رُدَّ إِلَيْهِ بِالْمَجَازِ فِي الْقَوِي ... وَقِيلَ مُجْمَلٌ وَقِيلَ اللُّغَوِي*

هو نظمٌ لقول تاج الدين السبكي -رحمه الله- في باب (المجمل):
 وَأَنَّ الْمُسَمَّى الشَّرْعِيَّ أَوْضَحُ مِنَ اللُّغَوِيِّ -وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ-،
 فَإِنْ تَعَذَّرَ حَقِيقَةً فَيُرَدُّ إلَيْهِ بِتَجَوُّزٍ أَوْ مُجْمَلٌ أَوْ يُحْمَلُ عَلَى اللُّغَوِيِّ = أَقْوَالٌ
ولكنَّ السيوطيَّ -رحمه الله- قَدَّمَهُ هنا

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
* 264. اللَّفْظُ إِنْ أُطْلِقَ فِي مَعْنَاهُ ثُمّْ ... أُرِيدَ مِنْهُ لَازِمُ الْمَعْنَى فَسَمّْ*
* 265. كِنَايَةً وَهْوَ حَقِيقَةً جَرَى .... أَوْ لَمْ يُرَدْ مَعْنًى وَلَكِنْ عُبِّرَا*
* 266. عَنْ لَازِمٍ مِنْهُ بِمَلْزُومٍ فَذَا ... يَجْرِي مَجَازًا فِي الَّذِي السُّبْكِي احْتَذَى*
* 267. وَمَنْ يَقُلْ مَجَازٌ اوْ حَقِيقَةُ .... أَوْ لَا وَلَا كُلٌّ لَدَيْهِ حُجَّةُ*
* 268. وَإِنْ لِتَلْوِيحٍ سِوَاهُ قُصِدَا ... تَعْرِيضُهُمْ لَيْسَ مَجَازًا أَبَدَا*
* ◄*(جمع الجوامع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
[264]:[267]
*◘* الْكِنَايَةُ:
___- لَفْظٌ اُسْتُعْمِلَ فِي مَعْنَاهُ مُرَادًا مِنْهُ لَازِمُ الْمَعْنَى = فَهِيَ حَقِيقَةٌ،
 ___- فَإِنْ لَمْ يُرَدِ الْمَعْنَى وَإِنَّمَا عُبِّرَ بِالْمَلْزُومِ [عَنْ اللَّازِمِ] = فَهُوَ مَجَازٌ،
[268]
*◘* وَالتَّعْرِيضُ: لَفْظٌ اُسْتُعْمِلَ فِي مَعْنَاهُ لِيُلَوَّحَ بِهِ غَيْرُه = فَهُوَ حَقِيقَةٌ أَبَدًا.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*(الْحُرُوفُ)* * 269. (إِذًا) جَوَابًا وَجزَاءً صَاحَبَا ... فَقِيلَ دَائِمًا وَقِيلَ غَالِبَا**270. لِلشَّرْطِ (إِنْ) وَالنَّفْيِ وَالزِّيَادَةِ .. وَالشَّكَّ وَالْإِبْهَامَ (أَوْ) أَفَادَتِ*
* 271. وَمُطْلَقَ الْجَمْعِ وَلِلتَّفْصِيلِ .... وَأَنْكَرَ التَّقْسِيمَ فِي التَّسْهِيلِ**272. وَكَـ(إِلَى) وَ(بَلْ) وَلِلتَّخْيِيرِ ... كَذَا لِتَقْرِيبٍ لَدَى الْحَرِيرِي*
* 273. (أَيْ) لِنَدَا الْأَوْسَطِ فِي الشَّهِيرِ ... لَا الْقُرْبِ وَالْبُعْدِ وَلِلتَّفْسِيرِ**274. لِلشَّرْطِ (أَيٌّ) وَلِلِاسْتِفْهَ  امِ ثُمّْ .... مَوْصُولَةٌ وَذَاتُ وَصْفٍ قِيلَ ضُمّْ**
275. ثُمَّ عَلَى مَعْنَى الْكَمَالِ فِيهِ دَلّْ ... وَوُصْلَةٌ إِلَى نِدَا مَا فِيهِ (أَلْ)*
* 276. لِلْمَاضِ (إِذْ) وَرَجِّحِ الْمُسْتَقْبَلَ  ا ... ظَرْفًا وَمَفْعُولًا بِهِ وَبَدَلَا**277. مِنْهُ وَذَاتَ الْجَرِّ بِالزَّمَانِ .... وَحَرْفًا اوْ ظَرْفِيَّةً قَوْلَانِ*
* 278. إِنْ عَلَّلَتْ وَلِلْمُفَاجَاة  ِ كَذَا ... عَنْ سِيبَوَيْهِ فَجَرَى خُلْفُ (إِذَا)**279. ظَرْفٌ لِلِاسْتِقْبَال  ِ وَالشَّرْطِ (إِذَا) ... وَقَلَّ أَنْ تَخْرُجَ عَنْ أَفْرَادِ ذَا*
* 280. وَلِلْمُفَاجَاة  ِ فَقِيلَ حَرْفَا .. أَوْ لِمَكَانٍ أَوْ زَمَانٍ ظَرْفَا**281. (إِلَى) لِلِانْتِهَا وَمَعْنَى (فِي) وَ(مَعْ) ... وَ(مِنْ) وَ(عِنْدَ) وَلِتَبْيِينٍ تَقَعْ**◄*(جمع الجوامع)*(الْحُرُوفُ)
[269]
◘ أَحَدُهَا (إِذَنْ): 
___- قَالَ سِيبَوَيْهِ: لِلْجَوَابِ وَالْجَزَاءِ؛
___________• قَالَ الشَّلَوْبِينُ: دَائِمًا
___________• وَالْفَارِسِيُّ  : غَالِبًا
[270]
◘ الثَّانِي (إنْ):
___- لِلشَّرْطِ،
___- وَالنَّفْيِ،
___- وَالزِّيَادَةِ.
[270]:[272]
◘ الثَّالِثُ (أَوْ):
___- لِلشَّكِّ،
___- وَالْإِبْهَامِ،
___- وَالتَّخْيِيرِ،
___- وَمُطْلَقِ الْجَمْعِ،
___- وَالتَّقْسِيمِ،
___- وَبِمَعْنَى (إِلَى)،
___- وَالْإِضْرَابِ كَـ(بَلْ)،
___- قَالَ الْحَرِيرِيُّ: وَالتَّقْرِيبِ، نَحْوُ: مَا أَدْرِي أَسَلَّمَ أَوْ وَدَّعَ،
[273]:[275]
◘ الرَّابِعُ (أَيْ):
___- بِالْفَتْحِ وَالسُّكُونِ:
_________• لِلتَّفْسِيرِ،
_________•وَلِنِدَاءِ الْقَرِيبِ أَوِ الْبَعِيدِ أَوِ الْمُتَوَسِّطِ؛ أَقْوَالٌ.
___- وَبِالتَّشْدِيد  ِ:
_________• لِلشَّرْطِ،
_________• وَالِاسْتِفْهَا  مِ،
_________• وَمَوْصُولَةٌ،
_________• وَدَالَّةٌ عَلَى مَعْنَى الْكَمَالِ،
_________• وَوُصْلَةٌ لِنِدَاءِ مَا فِيهِ (أَلْ).
[276]:[278]
◘ الْخَامِسُ (إذْ):
___-اسْمٌ:
_________• لِلْمَاضِي:
_____________* ظَرْفًا،
_____________* وَمَفْعُولًا بِهِ،
_____________* وَبَدَلًا مِنَ الْمَفْعُولِ،
_____________* وَمُضَافًا إلَيْهَا اسْمُ زَمَانٍ،
_________• وَلِلْمُسْتَقْب  َلِ [المستقبل] فِي الْأَصَحِّ،
___- وَتَرِدُ لِلتَّعْلِيلِ:
_________• حَرْفًا
_________• أَوْ [وقيل] ظَرْفًا،
___- وَلِلْمُفَاجَأَ  ةِ وِفَاقًا لِسِيبَوَيْهِ.
[279]:[280]
◘ السَّادِسُ (إِذَا):
___- لِلْمُفَاجَأَةِ
_________• حَرْفًا: وِفَاقًا لِلْأَخْفَشِ وَابْنِ مَالِكٍ،
_________• وَقَالَ الْمُبَرِّدُ وَابْنُ عُصْفُورٍ: ظَرْفَ مَكَانٍ،
_________• وَالزَّجَّاجُ وَالزَّمَخْشَرِ  يُّ: ظَرْفَ زَمَانٍ،
___- وَتَرِدُ ظَرْفًا لِلْمُسْتَقْبَل  ِ مُضَمِّنَةً مَعْنَى الشَّرْطِ غَالِبًا،
___- وَنَدَرَ مَجِيئُهَا لِلْمَاضِي وَالْحَالِ.

*

----------


## فتح البارى



----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)282. (الْبَاءُ) لِلْإِلْصَاقِ وَالتَّعْدِيَةِ .... وَالسَّبَبِيَّة  ِ وَالِاسْتِعَانَ  ةِ
283. وَقَسَمٍ وَمِثْلُ (مَعْ) وَ(فِي) (عَلَى) .... وَ(عَنْ) وَ(مِنْ) فِي الْمُرْتَضَى وَكَـ(إِلَى)
284. وَبَدَلًا جَاءَتْ وَلِلتَّأْكِيدِ .... وَ(بَلْ) أَتَتْ لِلْعَطْفِ فِي الْفَرِيدِ
285. وَالْجُمْلَةِ الْإِضْرَابِ لِانْتِقَالِ .... لِغَرَضٍ آخَرَ أَوْ إِبْطَالِ
286. (بَيْدَ) كَـ(غَيْرَ) وَكَـ(مِنْ أَجْلِ)، وَ(ثُمّْ)... عَطْفٌ لِتَشْرِيكٍ وَمُهْلَةً يَضُمّْ
287. وَفِيهِمَا خُلْفٌ وَلِلتَّرَتُّبِ .... وَرَدَّ عَبَّادِيُّنَا كَقُطْرُبِ
288. (حَتَّى) لِلِانْتِهَاءِ وَالتَّعْلِيلِ ... كَذَا لِلِاسْتِثْنَاء  ِ فِي الْقَلِيلِ
289. قُلْتُ وَكَـ(ـالْوَاوِ) وَقِيلَ كَـ(ـالْفَا) ... وَقِيلَ بَيْنَ (الْفَا) وَ(ثُمَّ) تُلْفَى
290. وَفِي دُخُولِ الْغَايَةِ الْأَصَحُّ لَا ... تَدْخُلُ مَعْ (إِلَى) وَ(حَتَّى) دَخَلَا
291. رَابِعُهَا إِنْ كَانَ جِنْسَهُ فَفِي .... ذَيْنِ وَفِي الْعَاطِفَةِ الْخُلْفُ نُفِي
292. وَحَيْثُمَا دَلَّ دَلِيلٌ صَالِحُ ..... عَلَيْهِ أَوْ عَدَمِهِ فَوَاضِحُ
293. وَ(رُبَّ) لِلتَّقْلِيلِ وَالتَّكْثِيرِ..  ... وَقِيلَ أَوَّلٍ أَوِ الْأَخِيرِ
294. (عَلَى) الْأَصَحُّ اسْمًا كَـ(فَوْقَ) يُلْفَى .... وَتُعْطِي الِاسْتِعْلَا كَثِيرًا حَرْفَا
295. وَمِثْلَ (مَعْ) وَ(عَنْ) وَ(مِنْ) وَ(اللَّامِ)(فِي) ... وَ(الْبَا) وَ(لَكِنْ) وَمَزِيدَةً تَفِي
296. أَمَّا عَلَا يَعْلُو فَفِعْلٌ، عَلِّلِ.....بِـ(عَنْ) تَجَاوَزِ ابْتَدِي اسْتَعْلِ ابْدِلِ
297. (الْفَاءُ) لِلسَّبَبِ وَالتَّعْقِيبِ..  ..بِحَسَبِ الْمَقَامِ وَالتَّرْتِيبِ
298. وَ(فِي) لِظَرْفَيِ الْمَكَانِ وَالزَّمَنْ ... وَكَـ(إِلَى)(عَل  ى) وَ(مَعْ) وَ(الْبَا) وَ(مِنْ)
299. وَ(اللَّامِ) وَالتَّوْكِيدِ ثُمَّ (كَيْ) كَـ(أَنْ)...وَ(الل  َّامِ)،(كُلٌّ) فِيهِ الِاسْتِغْرَاقُ عَنّْ
300. لِمُفْرَدَاتِ النُّّكْرِ وَالْمُعَرَّفِ..  ...جَمْعًا وَأَجْزَا مُفْرَدٍ مُعَرَّفِ
301. قُلْتُ وَإِنْ فِي حَيِّزِ النَّفْيِ أَتَتْ ... كَسَبْقِ فِعْلٍ أَوْ أَدَاةٍ قَدْ نَفَتْ
302. تَوَجَّهَ النَّفْيُ إِلَى الشُّمُولِ ثُمّْ ... أُثْبِتَ لِلْبَعْضِ وَإِلَّا فَلْيَعُمّْ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)[282]:[284]
*◘* السَّابِعُ (الْبَاءُ):
*___-* لِلْإِلْصَاقِ:
*___________•* حَقِيقَةً
*___________•* وَمَجَازًا،
*___-* وَالتَّعْدِيَةِ  ،
*___-* وَالِاسْتِعَانَ  ةِ،
*___-* وَالسَّبَبِيَّة  ِ،
*___-* وَالْمُصَاحَبَة  ِ،
*___-* وَالظَّرْفِيَّة  ِ،
*___-* وَالْبَدَلِيَّة  ِ،
*___-*وَالْمُقَابَلَة  ِ،
*___-*وَالْمُجَاوَزَة  ِ،
*___-*وَالِاسْتِعْلَا  ءِ،
*___-*وَالْقَسَمِ،
*___-*وَالْغَايَةِ،
*___-*وَالتَّوْكِيدِ،
*___-*وَكَذَا التَّبْعِيضُ وِفَاقًا لِلْأَصْمَعِيِّ وَالْفَارِسِيِّ وَابْنِ مَالِكٍ.
[284][285]
*◘* الثَّامِنُ (بَلْ):
*___-* لِلْعَطْفِ،
*___-* وَالْإِضْرَابِ:
*___________•* إِمَّا لِلْإِبْطَالِ،
*___________•* أَوْ لِلِانْتِقَالِ مِنْ غَرَضٍ إِلَى آخَرَ.
[286]
*◘* التَّاسِعُ (بَيْدَ):
*___-* بِمَعْنَى (غَيْرَ)،
*___-* وَبِمَعْنَى (مِنْ أَجْلِ)، وَعَلَيْهِ: «بَيْدَ أَنِّي مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ»
[286][287]
*◘* الْعَاشِرُ (ثُمَّ) حَرْفُ عَطْفٍ:
*___-* لِلتَّشْرِيكِ،
*___-* وَالْمُهْلَةِ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ،
*___-* وَلِلتَّرْتِيبِ خِلَافًا لِلْعَبَّادِيِّ  .
[288][292]
*◘* الْحَادِيَ عَشَرَ (حَتَّى):
*___-* لِانْتِهَاءِ الْغَايَةِ غَالِبًا،
*___-* وَلِلتَّعْلِيلِ  ،
*___-* وَنَدَرَ لِلِاسْتِثْنَاء  ِ.
[293]
*◘* الثَّانِي عَشَرَ (رُبَّ):
*___-* لِلتَّكْثِيرِ،
*___-* وَلِلتَّقْلِيلِ  ،
*___________•* وَلَا تَخْتَصُّ بِأَحَدِهِمَا خِلَافًا لِزَاعِمِي ذَلِكَ.
[294]:[296]
*◘* الثَّالِثَ عَشَرَ (عَلَى):
*___-* الْأَصَحُّ أَنَّهَا قَدْ تَكُونُ اسْمًا بِمَعْنَى (فَوْقَ)
*___-* وَتَكُونُ حَرْفًا:
*___________•* لِلِاسْتِعْلَاء  ِ،
*___________•* وَالْمُصَاحَبَة  ِ،
*___________•* وَالْمُجَاوَزَة  ِ،
*___________•* وَالتَّعْلِيلِ،
*___________•* وَالظَّرْفِيَّة  ِ،
*___________•* وَالِاسْتِدْرَا  كِ،
*___________•* وَالزِّيَادَةِ،
*◘* أَمَّا عَلَا يَعْلُو فَفِعْلٌ.
[297]
*◘* الرَّابِعَ عَشَرَ (الْفَاءُ الْعَاطِفَةُ):
*___-* لِلتَّرْتِيبِ الْمَعْنَوِيِّ وَالذِّكْرِيِّ،
*___-* وَلِلتَّعْقِيبِ فِي كُلٍّ بِحَسَبِهِ،
*___-* وَلِلسَّبَبِيَّ  ةِ.
[298][299]
*◘* الْخَامِسَ عَشَرَ (فِي):
*___-* لِلظَّرْفَيْنِ،
*___-* وَالْمُصَاحَبَة  ِ،
*___-* وَالتَّعْلِيلِ،
*___-* وَالِاسْتِعْلَا  ءِ،
*___-* وَالتَّوْكِيدِ،
*___-* وَالتَّعْوِيضِ،
*___**-* وَبِمَعْنَى *•* (الْبَاءِ)،
*___**___**___**•* وَ(إِلَى)،
*___**___**___**•* وَ(مِنْ).
[299]
*◘* السَّادِسَ عَشَرَ (كَيْ):
*___-* لِلتَّعْلِيلِ
*___-* وَبِمَعْنَى (أَنْ) الْمَصْدَرِيَّة  ِ.
[299]:[302]
*◘* السَّابِعَ عَشَرَ (كُلُّ) اسْمٌ لِاسْتِغْرَاقِ:
*___-*أَفْرَادِ *•* الْمُنَكَّرِ،
*_______**•* وَالْمُعَرَّفِ الْمَجْمُوعِ،
*___-* وَأَجْزَاءِ الْمُفْرَدِ الْمُعَرَّفِ.

----------


## فتح البارى



----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)* 303. لِلِاخْتِصَاصِ (اللَّامُ) وَالتَّعْدِيَةِ ... وَالْمِلْكِ وَالتَّوْكِيدِ وَالصَّيْرُورَة  ِ*
* 304. وَالْعِلَّةِ التَّمْلِيكِ أَوْ كَـ(فِي)(عَلَى) ... وَ(عِنْدَ) (بَعْدَ)(مِنْ) وَ(عَنْ) وَ(مَعْ) (إِلَى)*
* 305. (لَوْلَا) امْتِنَاعٌ لِوُجُودٍ فِي الْجُمَلْ ... اسْمِيَّةً وَفِي الْمُضَارِعِ احْتَمَلْ*
* 306. عَرْضًا وَتَحْضِيضًا وَفِي الَّذِي مَضَى ... مُوَبِّخٌ وَنَفْيُهُ لَا يُرْتَضَى

**◄*(جمع الجوامع)*[303][304]
**◘**الثَّامِنَ عَشَرَ* *(اللَّامُ):
**___-** لِلتَّعْلِيلِ،
**___-** وَالِاسْتِحْقَا  قِ،
**___-** وَالِاخْتِصَاصِ  ،
**___-** وَالْمِلْكِ،
**___-** وَالصَّيْرُورَة  ِ أَيِ: الْعَاقِبَةِ،
**___-** وَالتَّمْلِيكِ وَشِبْهِهِ،
**___-** وَتَوْكِيدِ النََّفْيِ،
**___-** وَالتَّعْدِيَةِ  ،
**___-** وَالتَّأْكِيدِ،
**___-** وَبِمَعْنَى* *•** (إِلَى)،
**___**___**___**•** وَ(عَلَى)،
**___**___**___**•** وَ(فِي)،
**___**___**___**•** وَ(عِنْدَ)،
**___**___**___**•** وَ(بَعْدَ)،
**___**___**___**•** وَ(مِنْ)،
**___**___**___**•** وَ(عَنْ).

[305][306]
**◘** التَّاسِعَ عَشَرَ (لَوْلَا) حَرْفٌ مَعْنَاهُ:
**___-** فِي الْجُمْلَةِ الِاسْمِيَّةِ: امْتِنَاعُ جَوَابِهِ لِوُجُودِ شَرْطِهِ،
**___-** وَفِي* *•** الْمُضَارِعَةِ: التَّحْضِيضُ،
**___**___**_**•** وَالْمَاضِيَةِ: التَّوْبِيخُ، وَقِيلَ: تَرِدُ لِلنَّفْيِ.
*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) 307. وَ( لَوْ) لِشَرْطِ الْمَاضِ وَالْمُسْتَقْبَ  لِ ... نَزْرٌ فَلِلرَّبْطِ فَقَطْ أَبُو عَلِي
 308. وَلِلَّذِي كَانَ حَقِيقًا سَيَقَعْ ... أَيْ لِوُقُوعِ غَيْرِهِ عَمْرُو اتَّبَعْ
 309. وَالْمُعْرِبُون  َ وَالَّذِي فِي الْفَنِّ شَاعْ ... بِأَنَّهَا حَرْفُ امْتِنَاعٍ لِامْتِنَاعْ
 310. وَالْمُرْتَضَى امْتِنَاعُ مَا يَلِيهِ ... مَعْ كَوْنِهِ يَسْتَلْزِمُ التَّالِيهِ
 311. ثُمَّ إِذَا نَاسَبَ تَالٍ يَنْتَفِي ... إِنْ أَوَّلًا خِلَافُهُ لَمْ يَخْلُفِ
 312. كَقِوْلِهِ: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لَوْ كَانَ.. :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: لِلْآخِرِ لَا ... ذُو خَلَفٍ وَيَثْبُتُ الَّذِي تَلَا
 313. إِنْ لَمْ يُنَافِ وَبِأَوْلَى نَصِّهِ ... نَاسَبَهُ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لَوْ لَمْ يَخَفْ لَمْ يَعْصِهِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
 314. أَوِ الْمُسَاوِي نَحْوُ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنِ ... رَبِيبَتِي.. :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: الْحَدِيثَ أَوْ بِالْأَدْوَنِ
 315. وَوَرَدَتْ لِلْعَرْضِ وَالتَّمَنِّي ... وَالْحَضِّ عِنْدَ بَعْضِ أَهْلِ الْفَنِّ
 316. وَقِلَّةٍ كَخَبَرِ الْمُصَدََّقِ ...  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: تَصَدََّقُوا وَلَوْ بِظِلْفٍ مُحْرَقِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: *◄*(جمع الجوامع)* [307]:[316]
**◘** الْعِشْرُونَ (لَوْ) شَرْطٌ لِلْمَاضِي، وَيَقِلُّ لِلْمُسْتَقْبَل  ِ،

**◘* *-** قَالَ سِيبَوَيْهِ: حَرْفٌ لِمَا كَانَ سَيَقَعُ لِوُقُوعِ غَيْرِهِ،
**_** -** وَقَالَ غَيْرُهُ: حَرْفُ امْتِنَاعٍ لِامْتِنَاعٍ،
**_** -** وَقَالَ الشَّلَوْبِينُ: لِمُجَرَّدِ الرَّبْطِ،
**_** -** وَالصَّحِيحُ -وِفَاقًا لِلشَّيْخِ الْإِمَامِ-: امْتِنَاعُ مَا يَلِيهِ وَاسْتِلْزَامُه  ُ لِتَالِيهِ،
**___**___**_**•** ثُمَّ يَنْتَفِي التَّالِي إنْ نَاسَبَ وَلَمْ يَخْلُفِ الْمُقَدَّمَ غَيْرُهُ، كَـ لَوْ كَانَ فِيهِمَا آلِهَةٌ إِلا اللهُ
**____**___**__**لَا إنْ خَلَفَهُ كَقَوْلِك: لَوْ كَانَ إنْسَانًا لَكَانَ حَيَوَانًا.
**___**___**_**•** وَيَثْبُتُ إِنْ لَمْ يُنَافِ وَنَاسَبَ:
**_____________** *بِالْأَوْلَى كَـ«لَوْ لَمْ يَخَفْ لَمْ يَعْصِ»
**_____________** *أَوِ الْمُسَاوَاةِ كَـ**«**لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ رَبِيبَةً لَمَا حَلَّتْ لِلرَّضَاعِ»
**_____________** *أَوِ الْأَدْوَنِ كَقَوْلِك: لَوْ انْتَفَتْ أُخُوَّةُ النَّسَبِ لَمَا حَلَّتْ لِلرَّضَاعِ.
**◘** وَتَرِدُ:
**_**-** لِلتَّمَنِّي،
**_**-** وَالْعَرْضِ،
**_**-** وَالتَّحْضِيضِ،
**_**-** وَالتَّقْلِيلِ؛ نَحْوُ « ... وَلَوْ بِظِلْفٍ مُحْرَقٍ»*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)317. (لَنْ) حَرْفُ نَفْيٍ يَنْصِبُ الْمُسْتَقْبَلَ  ا ... وَلَمْ يُفِدْ تَأْبِيدَ مَنْفِيٍّ بَلَى
318. تَأْكِيدَهُ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ فِيهِمَا ... وَلِلدُّعَاءِ وَرَدَتْ فِي الْمُعْتَمَى
319. (مَا) اسْمًا أَتَتْ مَوْصُولَةً وَنَكِرَهْ ... مَوْصُوفَةً وَذَا تَعَجُّبٍ تَرَهْ
320. وَالشَّرْطِ الِاسْتِفْهَامِ وَالْحَرْفِيَّه  ْ ... نَفْيٍ زِيَادَةٍ وَمَصْدَرِيَّهْ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)* [317][318]
**◘** الْحَادِيَ وَالْعِشْرُونَ  (لَنْ): حَرْفُ نَفْيٍ وَنَصْبٍ وَاسْتِقْبَالٍ
**◘** وَلَا تُفِيدُ تَوْكِيدَ النُّفْيِ وَلَا تَأْبِيدَهُ خِلَافًا لِمَنْ زَعَمَهُ،
**◘** وَتَرِدُ لِلدُّعَاءِ وِفَاقًا لِابْنِ عُصْفُورٍ.

[319][320]
**◘** الثَّانِي وَالْعِشْرُونَ (مَا) تَرِدُ: [1]**اسْمِيَّةً،** [2]وَحَرْفِيَّةً
**__**[1]**_**-** مَوْصُولَةً،
**_____** -** وَنَكِرَةً مَوْصُوفَةً،
**_____** -** وَلِلتَّعَجُّبِ  ،
**_____** -** وَاسْتِفْهَامِي  َّةً،
**_____** -** وَشَرْطِيَّةً: زَمَانِيَّةً وَغَيْرَ زَمَانِيَّةٍ،
**__**[2]**_**-** وَمَصْدَرِيَّةً كَذَلِكَ [أي: زمانية وغير زمانية]،
**_____** -** وَنَافِيَةً،
**_____** -** وَزَائِدَةً: كَافَّةً وَغَيْرَ كَافَّةٍ،*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*321. (مِنِ) ابْتَدِئْ بِهَا وَبَيِّنْ عَلِّلِ ... بَعِّضْ وَلِلْفَصْلِ أَتَتْ وَالْبَدَلِ*
*322. وَالنَّصِّ لِلْعُمُومِ أَوْ مِثْلَ (إِلَى) ... وَ(عَنْ) وَ(فِي)وَ(عِنْدَ) وَ(الْبَا) وَ(عَلَى)*
*323. لِلشَّرْطِ (مَنْ) وَالْوَصْلِ وَاسْتِفْهَامِ ... وَذَاتِ وَصْفٍ نُكْرًا اوْ تَمَامِ*
*324. لِطَلَبِ التَّصْدِيقِ(هَلْ)-وَمَا أَتَى ... تَصَوُّرًا-كَهَلْ أَخُوكَ ذَا الْفَتَى؟*
*325. وَقَوْلُهُ فِي الْأَصْلِ لِلْإِيـجَابِ ... كَابْنِ هِشَامٍ لَيْسَ بِالصَّوَابِ*
*326. لِمُطْلَقِ الْجَمْعِ لَدَى الْبَصْرِيَّهْ ... (الْوَاوُ) لَا تَرْتِيبَ أَوْ مَعِيَّهْ

**◄*(جمع الجوامع)*[321][322]
**◘** الثَّالِثُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ (مِنْ):
**___-** لِابْتِدَاءِ الْغَايَةِ غَالِبًا،
**___-** وَلِلتَّبْعِيضِ  ،
**___-** وَالتَّبْيِينِ،
**___-** وَالتَّعْلِيلِ،
**___-** وَالْبَدَلِ،
**___-** وَالْغَايَةِ،
**___-** وَتَنْصِيصِ الْعُمُومِ،
**___-** وَمُرَادَفةِ* **** (الْبَاءِ)،
**_________***** وَ(عَنْ)،
**_________***** وَ(فِي)،
**_________***** وَ(عِنْدَ)،
**_________***** وَ(عَلَى)،
[323]
**◘** الرَّابِعُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ (مَنْ):
**___-** شَرْطِيَّةً،
**___-** وَاسْتِفْهَامِي  َّةً،
**___-** وَمَوْصُولَةً،
**___-** وَنَكِرَةً مَوْصُوفَةً،
**___-** قَالَ أَبُو عَلِيٍّ: وَنَكِرَةً تَامَّةً.
[324][325]
**◘** الْخَامِسُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ (هَلْ): لِطَلَبِ التَّصْدِيقِ الْإِيجَابِيِّ لَا لِلتَّصَوُّرِ وَلَا لِلتَّصْدِيقِ السَّلْبِيِّ.
[326]
**◘** السَّادِسُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ (الْوَاوُ):
**___-** لِمُطْلَقِ الْجَمْعِ،
**___-** وَقِيلَ: لِلتَّرْتِيبِ،
**___-** وَقِيلَ: لِلْمَعِيَّةِ.


**___________________*
*فائدة: هنا*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(الْأَمْرُ)
327. حَقِيقَةٌ فِي الْقَوْلِ مَخْصُوصًا أَمَرْ ... فِي الْفِعْلِ ذُو تَجَوُّزٍ فِيمَا اشْتَهَرْ
328. وَقِيلَ وَضْعُهُ لِقَدْرٍ مُشْتَرَكْ ... وَقِيلَ لَمْ يَقُلْهُ قَطُّ مَنْ سَلَكْ
329. وَقِيلَ بَلْ مُشْتَرَكٌ فِي ذَانِ ... وَالشَّيْءِ وَالْوَصْفِ نَعَمْ وَالشَّانِ
330. وَحَدُّهُ اقْتِضَاءُ فِعْلٍ غَيْرِ كَفّْ ... عَلَيْهِ مَدْلُولٍ بِغَيْرِ نَحْوِ كُفّْ
331. وَإِنْ عُلُوٌّ أَوِ الِاسْتِعْلَا انْتَفَى ... وَالْقَوْلُ بِاعْتِبَارِ ذَيْنِ ضُعِّفَا
332. وَالْفَخْرُ قَدْ قَالَ بِالِاسْتِعْلَا  ءِ ... وَالشَّيْخُ بِالْعُلُوِّ، وَالْجُّبَّائِي  =
333. بِقَصْدِهِ دَلَالَةً عَلَى طَلَبْ ... بِاللَّفْظِ، وَاعْدُدْ فِي الْبَدِيهِيِّ الطَّلَبْ
334. وَلَيْسَ الَامْرُ عِنْدَنَا مُرَادِفَا ... إِرَادَةً وَذُو اعْتِزَالٍ خَالَفَا

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(الْأَمْرُ)
[327][329]
*◘* (أَ مَ رَ):
*___-* حَقِيقَةٌ فِي الْقَوْلِ الْمَخْصُوصِ، مَجَازٌ فِي الْفِعْلِ،
*___-* وَقِيلَ: لِلْقَدْرِ الْمُشْتَرَكِ،
*___-* وَقِيلَ: هُوَ مُشْتَرَكٌ بَيْنَهُمَا، *-* قِيلَ: وَبَيْنَ الشَّأْنِ وَالصِّفَةِ وَالشَّيْءِ.
[330]
*◘* وَحَدُّهُ: اقْتِضَاءُ فِعْلٍ غَيْرِ كَفٍّ مَدْلُولٍ عَلَيْهِ بِغَيْرِ كُفَّ.
[331][332]
*◘* وَلَا يُعْتَبَرُ فِيهِ عُلُوٌّ وَلَا اسْتِعْلَاءٌ،
*___-* وَقِيلَ: يُعْتَبَرَانِ
*___-*  وَاعْتَبَرَتْ الْمُعْتَزِلَةُ وَأَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الشِّيرَازِيُّ وَابْنُ الصَّبَّاغِ وَالسَّمْعَانِي  ُّ الْعُلُوَّ،
*___-*  وَأَبُو الْحُسَيْنِ وَالْإِمَامُ وَالْآمِدِيُّ وَابْنُ الْحَاجِبِ الِاسْتِعْلَاءَ  ،
[332][333]
*◘* وَاعْتَبَرَ أَبُو عَلِيٍّ وَابْنُهُ إرَادَةَ الدَّلَالَةِ بِاللَّفْظِ عَلَى الطَّلَبِ،
*◘* وَالطَّلَبُ بَدِيهِيٌّ.
[334]
*◘* وَالْأَمْرُ غَيْرُ الْإِرَادَةِ خِلَافًا لِلْمُعْتَزِلَة  ِ.

----------


## فتح البارى

(تنبيه): في شرح المحلي -وتبعه السيوطي- :
 «(وَقِيلَ هُوَ مُشْتَرَكٌ بَيْنَهُمَا، قِيلَ: وَبَيْنَ الشَّأْنِ وَالصِّفَةِ وَالشَّيْءِ) لِاسْتِعْمَالِه  ِ فِيهَا أَيْضًا نَحْوُ: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنَّمَا أَمْرُنَا لِشَيْءٍ إِذَا أَرَدْنَاهُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: أَيْ شَأْنُنَا»اهـ
ولا يوجد في القرآن آية بهذا اللفظ!، والذي في القرآن: قَوْلُنَا،
والمثال الصحيح: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
335. لِمُثْبِتِي النَّفْسِيِّ خُلْفٌ يَجْرِي ... هَلْ صِيغَةٌ تَخُصُّهُ لِلْأَمْرِ
336. وَالشَّيْخُ عَنْهُ النَّفْيُ قِيلَ الْوَقْفُ ... وَقِيلَ الِاشْتِرَاكُ ثُمَّ الْخُلْفُ
337. فِي صِيغَةِ (افْعَلْ) لِلْوُجُوبِ تَرِدُ ... وَالنَّدْبِ وَالْمُبَاحِ أَوْ تَهَدُّدُ
338. وَالْإِذْنِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ إِنْذَارٍ وَمَنّْ ... إِرْشَادٍ انْعَامٍ وَتَفْوِيضٍ تَمَنّْ
339. وَالْخَبَرِ التَّسْوِيَةِ التَّعْجِيبِ ... وَلِلدُّعَا التَّعْجِيزِ وَالتَّكْذِيبِ
340. وَلِاحْتِقَارٍ وَاعْتِبَارٍ مَشْوَرَهْ ... إِهَانَةٍ وَالضِّدِّ تَكْوِينٍ تَرَهْ
341. إِرَادَةِ امْتِثَالٍ التَّسْخِيرِ ... وَهْيَ حَقِيقَةٌ لَدَى الْجُمْهُورِ
342. أَيْ فِي الْوُجُوبِ لُغَةً أَوْ شَرْعًا اوْ ... عَقْلًا مَذَاهِبُ وَفِي النَّدْبِ حَكَوْا
343. وَفِي مُقَدَّرٍ لِهَذَيْنِ احْتَمَلْ ... وَفِيهِمَا وَفِي الثَّلَاثَةِ الْأُوَلْ
344. وَأَرْبَعٍ وَهْيَ وَإِرْشَادٍ وَفِي ... الْخَمْسَةِ الْأَحْكَامِ أَقْوَالٌ تَفِي
345. أَوْ أَمْرُهُ جَلَّ لِحَتْمٍ وَالنَّبِي ... الْمُبْتَدَا لِلنَّدْبِ أَوْ لِلطَّلَبِ
346. الْجَازِمِ الْقَاطِعِ ثُمَّ إِنْ صَدَرْ ... مِنْ شَارِعٍ أَوْجَبَ فِعْلًا مُسْتَطَرْ
347. وَهْوَ الصَّحِيحُ تِلْكُ عَشْرٌ كَامِلَهْ ... وَالْوَقْفُ أَوْ قَصْدُ امْتِثَالٍ نَافِلَهْ
348. وَفِي اعْتِقَادِ الْحَتْمِ قَبْلَ الْبَحْثِ عَنْ ... صَارِفِهِ الْخُلْفُ الَّذِي فِي الْعَامِ عَنّْ
*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
[335]:[337]
*◘* الْقَائِلُونَ بِالنَّفْسِيِّ اخْتَلَفُوا هَلْ لِلْأَمْرِ صِيغَةٌ تَخُصُّهُ،
*___-* وَالنَّفْيُ عَنِ الشَّيْخِ؛
*_________**** فَقِيلَ: لِلْوَقْفِ،
*_________**** وَقِيلَ: لِلِاشْتِرَاكِ،
*◘* وَالْخِلَافُ فِي صِيغَةِ افْعَلْ
[337]:[341]
*◘* وَتَرِدُ:
*___-* لِلْوُجُوبِ،
*___-* وَالنَّدْبِ،
*___-* وَالْإِبَاحَةِ،
*___-* وَالتَّهْدِيدِ،
*___-* وَالْإِرْشَادِ،
*___-* وَإِرَادَةِ الِامْتِثَالِ،
*___-* وَالْإِذْنِ،
*___-*وَالتَّأْدِيبِ،
*___-* وَالْإِنْذَارِ،
*___-* وَالِامْتِنَانِ  ،
*___-* وَالْإِكْرَامِ،
*___-* وَالتَّسْخِيرِ،
*___-* وَالتَّكْوِينِ،
*___-* وَالتَّعْجِيزِ،
*___-* وَالْإِهَانَةِ،
*___-* وَالتَّسْوِيَةِ  ،
*___-* وَالدُّعَاءِ،
*___-* وَالتَّمَنِّي،
*___-* وَالِاحْتِقَارِ  ،
*___-* وَالْخَبَرِ،
*___-* وَالْإِنْعَامِ،
*___-* وَالتَّفْوِيضِ،
*___-* وَالتَّعَجُّبِ،
*___-* وَالتَّكْذِيبِ،
*___-* وَالْمَشْوَرَةِ  ،
*___-* وَالِاعْتِبَارِ  .
[341]:[347]
*◘* وَالْجُمْهُورُ حَقِيقَةٌ فِي الْوُجُوبِ، لُغَةً أَوْ شَرْعًا أَوْ عَقْلًا = مَذَاهِبُ،
*___-* وَقِيلَ: فِي النَّدْبِ،
*___-* وَقَالَ الْمَاتُرِيدِيّ  ُ: لِلْقَدْرِ الْمُشْتَرَكِ بَيْنَهُمَا،
*___-* وَقِيلَ: مُشْتَرَكَةٌ بَيْنَهُمَا،
*___-* وَتَوَقَّفَ الْقَاضِي وَالْغَزَالِيُّ وَالْآمِدِيُّ فِيهَا،
*___-* وَقِيلَ: مُشْتَرَكَةٌ فِيهِمَا وَفِي الْإِبَاحَةِ،
*___-* وَقِيلَ: فِي الثَّلَاثَةِ وَالتَّهْدِيدِ،
*___-* وَقَالَ عَبْدُ الْجَبَّارِ: لِإِرَادَةِ الِامْتِثَالِ،
*___-* وَقَالَ الْأَبْهَرِيُّ: أَمْرُ اللَّهُ -تَعَالَى- لِلْوُجُوبِ، وَأَمْرُ النَّبِيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  الْمُبْتَدَأُ لِلنَّدَبِ،
*___-* وَقِيلَ: مُشْتَرَكَةٌ بَيْنَ الْخَمْسَةِ الْأُوَلِ،
*___-* وَقِيلَ: بَيْنَ الْأَحْكَامِ الْخَمْسَةِ،
*___-* وَالْمُخْتَارُ -وِفَاقًا لِلشَّيْخِ أَبِي حَامِدٍ وَإِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ-: حَقِيقَةٌ فِي الطَّلَبِ الْجَازِمِ،
*_________**** فَإِنْ صَدَرَ مِنْ الشَّارِعِ أَوْجَبَ الْفِعْلَ
[348]
*◘* وَفِي وُجُوبِ اعْتِقَادِ الْوُجُوبِ قَبْلَ الْبَحْثِ = خِلَافُ الْعَامِّ.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)349. فَإِنْ أَتَى (افْعَلْ) بَعْدَ حَظْرٍ دَانِي ... قَالَ الْإِمَامُ أَوِ الِاسْتِئْذَانِ
350. فَلِلْإِبَاحَةِ وَقِيلَ الْحَتْمِ ... وَقِيلَ مَا قَدْ كَانَ قَبْلَ الْحِرْمِ
351. وَالنَّهْيُ بَعْدَ الْحَتْمِ لِلْإِبَاحَةِ ... أَوْ رَفْعِ حَتْمِهِ أَوِ الْكَرَاهَةِ
352. مَذَاهِبٌ وَالْجُلُّ لِلْحَظْرِ وَفَى ... وَابْنُ الْجُوَيْنِي فِيهِمَا قَدْ وَقَفَا*
◄*(جمع الجوامع)[349][350]
*◘* فَإِنْ وَرَدَ الْأَمْرُ بَعْدَ حَظْرٍ -قَالَ الْإِمَامُ: أَوْ اسْتِئْذَانٍ- :
*___-* فَلِلْإِبَاحَةِ  ،
*___-* وَقَالَ أَبُو الطَّيِّبِ الشِّيرَازِيُّ والسَّمْعَانِيّ  ُ وَالْإِمَامُ: لِلْوُجُوبِ،
*___-* وَتَوَقَّفَ إِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ.
[351][352]
*◘* أَمَّا النَّهْيُ بَعْدَ الْوُجُوبِ:
*___-* فَالْجُمْهُورُ لِلتَّحْرِيمِ،
*___-* وَقِيلَ: لِلْكَرَاهَةِ،
*___-* وَقِيلَ: لِلْإِبَاحَةِ،
*___-* وَقِيلَ: لِإِسْقَاطِ الْوُجُوبِ،
*___-* وَإِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ عَلَى وَقْفِهِ.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
 353. لِطَلَبِ الْمَاهِيَّةِ الْأَمْرُ فَلَا ... يُفِيدُ تَكْرَارًا وَلَا فَوْرًا جَلَا
354. أَوْ مَرَّةً لَكِنَّهَا ضَرُورِي ... وَهْيَ مُفَادُهُ لَدَى الْكَثِيرِ
355. وَقَالَ لِلتَّكْرَارِ قَوْمٌ مُطْلَقَا ... وَآخَرُونَ إِنْ بِشَرْطٍ عُلِّقَا
356. أَوْ صِفَةٍ وَقِيلَ بِالْوَصْفِ فَقَدْ ... وَالْوَقْفِ وَاشْتِرَاكِهِ سَبْعٌ تُعَدّْ
357. وَقِيلَ لِلْفَوْرِ وَقِيلَ إِمَّا ... لَهُ أَوِ الْعَزْمِ وَوَقْفٌ عَمَّا
358. وَمَنْ يُبَادِرْ بِامْتِثَالٍ اتَّصَفْ ... مُخَالِفًا لِمَانِعٍ وَمَنْ وَقَفْ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
[353]:[356]
*◘* الْأَمْرُ لِطَلَبِ الْمَاهِيَّةِ لَا لِتَكْرَارٍ وَلَا مَرَّةٍ،
*_________**** وَالْمَرَّةُ ضَرُورِيَّةٌ، وَقِيلَ: مَدْلُولُهُ،
*___-* وَقَالَ الْأُسْتَاذُ وَالْقَزْوِينِي  ُّ: لِلتَّكْرَارِ مُطْلَقًا،
*___-* وَقِيلَ: إِنْ عُلِّقَ بِشَرْطٍ أَوْ صِفَةٍ،
[357]
*◘* وَلَا لِفَوْرٍ خِلَافًا لِقَوْمٍ،
*___-* وَقِيلَ: لِلْفَوْرِ أَوِ الْعَزْمِ،
*___-* وَقِيلَ: مُشْتَرَكٌ.
[358]
*◘* وَالْمُبَادِرُ مُمْتَثِلٌ خِلَافًا لِمَنْ مَنَعَ وَمَنْ وَقَفَ.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
 359. وَاسْتَلْزَمَ الْقَضَاءَ عِنْدَ الرَّازِي ... وَعَابِدِ الْجَبَّارِ وَالشِّيرَازِي
360. وَهْوَ بِآخَرٍ لَدَى الْجُمْهُورِ ... وَالْأَرْجَحُ الْإِتْيَانُ بِالْمَأْمُورِ
361. يَسْتَلْزِمُ الْإِجْزَا وَأَنَّ الْأَمْرَا ... بِالْأَمْرِ بِالشَّيْ لَيْسَ بِالشَّيْ أَمْرَا
362. وَأَنَّ الَامِرَ بِلَفْظٍ يَشْمَلُهْ ... خِلَافَ مَا فِي الْعَامِ يَأْتِي يُدْخِلُهْ
363. وَأَنَّ فِي الْمَأْمُورِ مُطْلَقًا دَخَلْ ... نِيَابَةٌ إِلَّا لِمَانِعٍ حَصَلْ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
[359][360]
*◘**_ * *-** الرَّازِيُّ وَالشِّيرَازِيّ  ُ وَعَبْدُ الْجَبَّارِ: الْأَمْرُ يَسْتَلْزِمُ الْقَضَاءَ،
**__ -** وَقَالَ الْأَكْثَرُ: الْقَضَاءُ بِأَمْرٍ جَدِيدٍ،
[360][363]
**◘** وَالْأَصَحُّ:
**___-** أَنَّ الْإِتْيَانَ بِالْمَأْمُورِ بِهِ يَسْتَلْزِمُ الْإِجْزَاءَ،
**___-** وَأَنَّ الْأَمْرَ بِالْأَمْرِ بِالشَّيْءِ لَيْسَ أَمْرًا بِهِ،
**___-** وَأَنَّ الْآمِرَ بِلَفْظٍ يَتَنَاوَلُهُ دَاخِلٌ فِيهِ،
**___-** وَأَنَّ النِّيَابَةَ تَدْخُلُ الْمَأْمُورَ إلَّا لِمَانِعٍ.
*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
 364. الْأَمْرُ نَفْسِيًّا بِشَيْءٍ عُيِّنَا ... نَهْيٌ عَنِ الضِّدِّ الْوُجُودِي عِنْدَنَا
365. وَالْفَخْرُ وَالسَّيْفُ لَهُ تَضَمَّنَا ... وَقِيلَ لَا وَلَا وَقِيلَ ضُمِّنَا
366. الْحَتْمَ لَا النَّدْبَ وَلَا اللَّفْظِي عَلَى ... مُرَجَّحٍ وَلَيْسَ عَيْنًا لِلْمَلَا
367. وَالنَّهْيُ قِيلَ أَمْرُ ضِدٍّ قَطْعَا ... وَعَكْسُهُ وَقِيلَ خُلْفٌ يُرْعَى

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
[364]:[366]
*◘**_ * *-* قَالَ الشَّيْخُ وَالْقَاضِي: الْأَمْرُ النَّفْسِيُّ بِشَيْءٍ مُعَيَّنٍ نَهْيٌ عَنْ ضِدِّهِ الْوُجُودِيِّ،
*__ -* وَعَنِ الْقَاضِي: يَتَضَمَّنُهُ، وَعَلَيْهِ عَبْدُ الْجَبَّارِ وَأَبُو الْحُسَيْنِ وَالْإِمَامُ وَالْآمِدِيُّ،
*__ -* وَقَالَ إمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ وَالْغَزَالِيُّ  : لَا عَيْنُهُ وَلَا يَتَضَمَّنُهُ،
*__ -* وَقِيلَ: أَمْرُ الْوُجُوبِ يَتَضَمَّنُ فَقَطْ.

*◘**_ * *-* أَمَّا اللَّفْظِيُّ فَلَيْسَ عَيْنَ النَّهْيِ قَطْعًا،
*__ -* وَلَا يَتَضَمَّنُهُ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ.
[367]
*◘* وَأَمَّا النَّهْيُ:
*___-* فَقِيلَ: أَمْرٌ بِالضِّدِّ،
*___-* وَقِيلَ: عَلَى الْخِلَافِ.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
 368. إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ تَعَاقَبَ الْأَمْرَانِ ... أَوْ يَتَمَاثَلَا هُمَا غَيْرَانِ
 369. وَالْمُتَعَاقِب  َانِ إِنْ تَمَاثَلَا ... وَمَا مِنَ التَّكْرَارِ مَانِعٌ وَلَا
 370. عَطْفَ فَقِيلَ بِهِمَا فَلْيُعْمَلَا ... وَقَوْلُ تَأْكِيدٍ وَوَقْفٍ نُقِلَا
 371. فِي عَطْفٍ التَّأْسِيسَ رَجِّحْ فِي الْأَصَحّْ ... وَغَيْرَهُ مَهْمَا بِعَادِيٍّ رَجَحْ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
[368]:[371]
*◘* الْأَمْرَانِ غَيْرَ مُتَعَاقِبَيْنِ أَوْ [مُتَعَاقِبَيْنِ] بِغَيْرِ مُتَمَاثِلَيْنِ = غَيْرَانِ.
*◘* وَالْمُتَعَاقَب  َانِ بِمُتَمَاثِلَيْ  نِ وَلَا مَانِعَ مِنْ التَّكْرَارِ:
*___-* وَالثَّانِي غَيْرُ مَعْطُوفٍ:
*_________**** قِيلَ: مَعْمُولٌ بِهِمَا،
*_________**** وَقِيلَ: تَأْكِيدٌ،
*_________**** وَقِيلَ بِالْوَقْفِ.
*___-* وَفِي الْمَعْطُوفِ:
*_________**** التَّأْسِيسُ أَرْجَحُ،
*_________**** وَقِيلَ: التَّأْكِيدُ،
*_________**** فَإِنْ رُجِّحَ التَّأْكِيدُ بِعَادِيٍّ قُدِّمَ، *** وَإِلَّا فَالْوَقْفُ.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)[النَّهْيُ]
 372. هُوَ اقْتِضَاءُ الْكَفِّ عَنْ فِعْلٍ بِلَا ... كُفَّ وَلِلدَّوَامِ مُطْلَقًا جَلَا
373. وَلَفْظُهُ لِلْحَظْرِ وَالْكَرَاهَةِ ... وَالْيَأْسِ وَالْإِرْشَادِ وَالْإِبَاحَةِ
374. وَلِاحْتِقَارٍ وَلِتَهْدِيدٍ بَيَانْ ... عَاقِبَةٍ تَسْوِيَةٍ دُعَا امْتِنَانْ
375. وَفِي الْإِرَادَةِ وَفِي التَّحْرِيمِ مَا ... فِي الْأَمْرِ وَالْعُلُوِّ الِاسْتِعْلَا انْتَمَى
376. وَالنَّهْيَ عَنْ فَرْدٍ وَذِي تَعَدُّدِ ... جَمْعًا وَفَرْقًا وَجَمِيعًا اقْصِدِ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)[النَّهْيُ]
 [372]
*◘* النَّهْيُ: اقْتِضَاءُ كَفٍّ عَنْ فِعْلٍ لَا بِقَوْلِ كُفَّ،
*___-* وَقَضِيَّتُهُ الدَّوَامُ مَا لَمْ يُقَيَّدْ بِالْمَرَّةِ، وَقِيلَ: مُطْلَقًا.
[373]:[374]
*◘* وَتَرِدُ صِيغَتُهُ:
*___-* لِلتَّحْرِيمِ،
*___-* وَالْكَرَاهَةِ،
*___-* وَالْإِرْشَادِ،
*___-* وَالدُّعَاءِ،
*___-* وَبَيَانِ الْعَاقِبَةِ،
*___-* وَالتَّقْلِيلِ،
*___-* وَالِاحْتِقَارِ  ،
*___-* وَالْيَأْسِ،
[375]
*◘* وَفِي الْإِرَادَةِ وَالتَّحْرِيمِ مَا فِي الْأَمْرِ،
[376]
*◘* وَقَدْ يَكُونُ عَنْ:
*___-* وَاحِدٍ،
*___-* وَمُتَعَدِّدٍ:
*_________**** جَمْعًا: كَالْحَرَامِ الْمُخَيَّرِ،
*_________**** وَفَرْقَا: كَالنَّعْلَيْنِ تُلْبَسَانِ أَوْ تُنْزَعَانِ وَلَا يُفْرَقُ،
*_________**** وَجَمِيعًا: كَالزِّنَا وَالسَّرِقَةِ.

________________
بعض العلماء -كالزركشي والسيوطي- يرى أن التقليل والاحتقار بمعنى واحد، ولذلك اقتصر السيوطيُّ على الاحتقار.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
377. مُطْلَقُ نَهْيِ الْحَظْرِ كَالتَّنْزِيهِ ... عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ فِي الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ
378. جُمْهُورُهُمْ يُعْطِي الْفَسَادَ شَرْعَا ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ مَعْنًى وَقِيلَ وَضْعَا
379. إِنْ عَادَ -قَالَ السُّلَمِي أَوِ احْتَمَلْ ... رُجُوعُهُ- لِلَازِمٍ أَوْ مَا دَخَلْ
380. وَالنَّهْيُ لِلْخَارِجِ -كَالتَّطَهُّرِ ... بِالْغَصْبِ- لَا يُفِيدُ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ
381. وَقِيلَ بَلْ يُعْطِي الْفَسَادَ مُطْلَقَا ... وَالْفَخْرُ فِي عِبَادَةٍ قَدِ انْتَقَى
382. وَالْمَنْعَ مُطْلَقًا رَأَى النُّعْمَانُ ... قَالَ وَمَا لِلْعَيْنِ يُسْتَبَانُ
383. فَسَادُهُ لِكَوْنِهِ لَمِ يُشْرَعِ ... وَيُفْهِمُ الصِّحَّةَ إِنْ وَصْفٌ رُعِي
384. وَالنَّفْيُ لِلْقَبُولِ قِيلَ قَدْ أَفَادْ ... صِحَّتَهُ وَقِيلَ بَلْ يُعْطِي الْفَسَادْ
385. وَنَفْيُ الِاجْزَا كَالْقَبُولِ عَنْهُ.....وَقِيل   أَوْلَى بِالْفَسَادِ مِنْهُ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
[377]:[379]
*◘* وَمُطْلَقُ نَهْيِ التَّحْرِيمِ -وَكَذَا التَّنْزِيهُ فِي الْأَظْهَرِ- لِلْفَسَادِ شَرْعًا -وَقِيلَ: لُغَةً: وَقِيلَ: مَعْنًى- :
*___-** •* فِيمَا عَدَا الْمُعَامَلَاتِ مُطْلَقًا،
*____* *•* وَفِيهَا [أي: في المعاملات] إنْ رَجَعَ -قَالَ ابْنُ عَبْدِ السَّلَامِ: أَوِ احْتمَلَ رُجُوعُهُ- إِلَى أَمْرٍ دَاخِلٍ وِفَاقًا لِلْأَكْثَرِ،
*___-* وَقَالَ الْغَزَالِيُّ وَالْإِمَامُ: فِي الْعِبَادَاتِ فَقَطْ
[380]:[383]
*◘* فَإِنْ كَانَ لِخَارِجٍ -كَالْوُضُوءِ بِمَغْصُوبٍ- :
*___-* لَمْ يُفِدْ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ،
*___-* وَقَال أَحْمَدُ: يُفِيدُ مُطْلَقًا
*___________•* وَلَفْظُهُ حَقِيقَةٌ وَإِنِ انْتَفَى الْفَسَادُ لِدَلِيلٍ
*___-* وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ: لَا يُفِيدُ مُطْلَقًا،
*___________•* نَعَمْ؛ *** الْمَنْهِيُّ عَنْهُ لِعَيْنِهِ غَيْرُ مَشْرُوعٍ فَفَسَادُهُ عَرَضِيٌّ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: *** وَالْمَنْهِيُّ لِوَصْفِهِ يُفِيدُ الصِّحَّةَ،
[384]
*◘**__-* وَقِيلَ: إنْ نُفِىَ عَنْهُ الْقَبُولُ [فهو دليل الصحة]
*___-* وَقِيلَ: بَلِ النَّفْيُ دَلِيلُ الْفَسَادِ.
[385]
*◘* وَنَفْيُ الْإِجْزَاءِ:
*___-* كَنَفْيِ الْقَبُولِ،
*___-* وَقِيلَ: أَوْلَى بِالْفَسَادِ.



_____________
انظرْ شرحَ السيوطيِّ على نظمِهِ.

----------


## فتح البارى

> وَفِيهَا [أي: في المعاملات] إنْ رَجَعَ -قَالَ ابْنُ عَبْدِ السَّلَامِ: أَوِ احْتمَلَ رُجُوعُهُ- إِلَى أَمْرٍ دَاخِلٍ وِفَاقًا لِلْأَكْثَرِ،


 تصحيح: دَاخِلٍ أَوْ لَازِمٍ وِفَاقًا لِلْأَكْثَرِ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) (الْعَامُّ)
 386. الْعَامُ لَفْظٌ يَشْمَلُ الصَّالِحَ لَهْ ... مِنْ غَيْرِ حَصْرٍ وَالصَّحِيحُ دَخَلَهْ
 387. نَادِرَةٌ وَصُوَرٌ لَمْ تُقْصَدِ ... وَيَدْخُلُ الْمَجَازَ فِي الْمُعْتَمَدِ
 388. وَإِنَّمَا يَعْرِضُ لِلْأَلْفَاظِ لَا ... مَعْنًى وَلَا الذِّهْنِيِّ [وللذهني] فِي رَأْيٍ عَلَا
 389. يُقَالُ لِلْمَعْنَى أَخَصُّ وَأَعَمّْ ... وَالْخَاصُ وَالْعَامُ بِهِ اللَّفْظُ اتَّسَمْ
 390. وَالْحُكْمُ فِيهِ نَفْيًا اوْ ضِدًّا جَلَا ... لِكُلِّ فَرْدٍ بِالْمُطَابَقَة  ِ لَا
 391. مَجْمُوعِ الَافْرَادِ وَلَا الْمَاهِيَّهْ ... فَالْحَنَفِيُّ مُطْلَقًا قَطْعِيَّهْ=
 392. دَلَالَةُ الْعَامِ وَأَصْلُ الْمَعْنَى... نَحْنُ فَقَطْ وَكُلُّ فَرْدٍ ظَنَّا
 393. الْفَخْرُ وَالسُّبْكِيُّ لَا الْقَرَافِي ... عُمُومُ الَاشْخَاصِ إِذَا يُوَافِي
 394. يَسْتَلْزِمُ الْعُمُومَ فِي الْأَزْمِنَةِ ... وَكُلِّ الَاحْوَالِ وَفِي الْأَمْكِنَةِ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع) (الْعَامُّ)
[386]:[388]
*◘* الْعَامُّ: لَفْظٌ يَسْتَغْرِقُ الصَّالِحَ لَهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ حَصْرٍ،
*◘* وَالصَّحِيحُ:
*___-* دُخُولُ النَّادِرَةِ، وَغَيْرِ الْمَقْصُودَةِ تَحْتَهُ،
*___-* وَأَنَّهُ قَدْ يَكُونُ مَجَازًا،
*___-* وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ عَوَارِضِ الْأَلْفَاظِ[دون المعاني]، قِيلَ: وَالْمَعَانِي، وَقِيلَ بِهِ فِي الذِّهْنِيِّ.
 [389]
*◘* وَيُقَالُ لِلْمَعْنَى: أَعَمُّ، وَلِلَّفْظِ: عَامٌّ.
 [390]:[392]
*◘* وَمَدْلُولُهُ:_*-* كُلِّيَّةٌ؛ أَيْ: مَحْكُومٌ فِيهِ عَلَى كُلِّ فَرْدٍ مُطَابَقَةً إثْبَاتًا أَوْ سَلْبًا،
*_______ -* لَا كُلٌّ، وَلَا كُلِّيٌّ
*◘* وَدَلَالَتُهُ:
*___-* عَلَى أَصْلِ الْمَعْنَى قَطْعِيَّةٌ وَهُوَ عَنِ الشَّافِعِيِّ،
*___-* وَعَلَى كُلِّ فَرْدٍ بِخُصُوصِهِ:
*___________•* ظَنِّيَّةٌ: وَهُوَ عَنِ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ  ،
*___________•* وَعَنِ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ: قَطْعِيَّةٌ
 [393][394]
*◘* وَعُمُومُ الْأَشْخَاصِ يَسْتَلْزِمُ عُمُومَ الْأَحْوَالِ وَالْأَزْمِنَةِ وَالْبِقَاعِ، وَعَلَيْهِ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ.




 __________________________
 فائدة:
 قال المصنف: «وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ عَوَارِضِ الْأَلْفَاظِ [دون المعاني]، قِيلَ: وَالْمَعَانِي، وَقِيلَ بِهِ فِي الذِّهْنِيِّ»
 
قال الزركشيُّ -وتبعه السيوطيُّ وأصلحه في نظمه- :
 «عطفُ المصنِّفِ على (الأصح) يقتضي وجود خلاف في كونه من عوارض اللفظ، وليس كذلك، فينبغي أن يُجعلَ استئنافا لا عطفا على ما قبله»
 والجواب: أن محلَّ الخلافِ هو اختصاصُ ذلك بالألفاظِ أو عدمُ اختصاصِهِ، فصَحَّحَ المصنفُ -رحمه الله- اختصاصَه بالألفاظ فقط، ولذلك نَبَّهَ الشارحُ جلال الدين المحلي بقوله: (دون المعاني)
  انظر حاشيتَيِ (البَنَّاني) و(العطار)
 رَحِمَ اللهُ الجميعَ!

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ) [في صيغ العموم]
395. (كُلٌّ) وَ(أَيٌّ) وَ(الَّذِي)(الَّ  ِي) وَ(مَا) ... وَنَحْوُهَا (مَتَى) وَ(أَيْنَ)(حَيْث  مَا)
396. حَقِيقَةٌ فِيهِ وَقِيلَ فِي الْخُصُوصْ ... وَقِيلَ فِيهِمَا وَبِالْوَقْفِ نُصُوصْ
397. وَالْجَمْعُ ذَا إِضَافَةٍ أَوْ (أَلْ) وَلَا ... عَهْدَ لَهُ وَقِيلَ لَيْسَ مُسْجَلَا
398. وَابْنُ الْجُوَيْنِيِّ إِذَا يَحْتَمِلُ ... عَهْدًا وَلَا قَرِينَةٌ فَمُجْمَلُ
399. وَمِثْلُهُ الْمُفْرَدُ إِنْ تَعَرَّفَا ... أَوْ إِنْ يُضَفْ فَالْفَخْرُ مُطْلَقًا نَفَى
400. وَغَيْرَ ذِي التَّاءِ أَبُو الْمَعَالِي ... أَوْ وَحْدَةٍ مَيَّزَتِ الْغَزَالِي
401. فِي النَّفْيِ ذُو تَنْكِيرٍ الْعُمُومَا ... وَضْعًا وَقَالَ الْحَنَفِي لُزُومَا
402. نَصًّا مَعَ الْبِنَاءِ أَوْ (مِنْ) يُعْطِي ... وَفِي سِوَاهُ ظَاهِرًا وَالشَّرْطِ
403. عُرْفًا وَعَقْلًا رُبَّمَا يُوَافِي ... كَالْحُكْمِ بِالْعَيْنِ أَوِ الْأَوْصَافِ
404. رَتَّبَهُ وَقِسْمَيِ الْمَفْهُومِ فِي ... قَوْلٍ وَلَفْظِيًّا عُمُومُهُ نُفِي
______________________
404. وفي نسخة: (يَفِي)


*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ) [في صيغ العموم]
[395][396]
*◘**_  * *-* (كُلٌّ)
*___-* وَ(الَّذِي)
*___-* وَ(الَّتِي)
*___-* وَ(أَيٌّ)
*___-* وَ(مَا)
*___-* وَ(مَتَى)
*___-* وَ(أَيْنَ)
*___-* وَ(حَيْثُمَا)
*___________•* لِلْعُمُومِ حَقِيقَةً،
*___________•* وَقِيلَ: لِلْخُصُوصِ،
*___________•* وَقِيلَ: مُشْتَرَكَةٌ،
*___________•* وَقِيلَ بِالْوَقْفِ.
 [397]:[400]
*◘**_  * *-* وَالْجَمْعُ الْمُعَرَّفُ -بِاللَّامِ أَوِ الْإِضَافَةِ- لِلْعُمُومِ مَا لَمْ يَتَحَقَّقْ عَهْدٌ؛
*___________•* خِلَافًا لِأَبِي هَاشِمٍ: مُطْلَقًا
*___________•* وَلِإِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ: إذَا احْتُمِلَ مَعْهُودٌ.

*___-* وَالْمُفْرَدُ الْمُحَلَّى مِثْلُهُ؛
*___________•* خِلَافًا لِلْإِمَامِ : مُطْلَقًا
*___________•* وَلِإِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ وَالْغَزَالِيِّ  : إذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ وَاحِدُهُ بِالتَّاءِ، زَادَ الْغَزَالِيُّ: أَوْ تَمَيَّزَ بِالْوَحْدَةِ
 [401][402]
*___-* وَالنَّكِرَةُ فِي سِيَاقِ النَّفْيِ لِلْعُمُومِ:
*___________•**_**** وَضْعًا،
*_____________**** وَقِيلَ: لُزُومًا وَعَلَيْهِ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ

*___________•**_**** نَصًّا إنْ بُنِيَتْ عَلَى الْفَتْحِ، 
*_____________**** وَظَاهِرًا إنْ لَمْ تُبْنَ.
 [403][404]
*◘* وَقَدْ يُعَمَّمُ اللَّفْظُ 
*___________•* عُرْفًا:
*______________**** كَالْفَحْوَى،
*______________**** وَ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
*___________•* أَوْ عَقْلًا:
*______________**** كَتَرْتِيبِ الْحُكْمِ عَلَى الْوَصْفِ،
*______________**** وَكَمَفْهُومِ الْمُخَالَفَةِ.
*◘* وَالْخِلَافُ:
*___-* فِي أَنَّهُ لَا عُمُومَ لَهُ = لَفْظِيٌّ،
*___-* وَفِي أَنَّ الْفَحْوَى بِالْعُرْفِ، وَالْمُخَالَفَة  َ بِالْعَقْلِ = تَقَدَّمَ[في مبحث المفهوم].

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)405. نَعَمْ وَالِاسْتِثْنَا  ءُ مِعْيَارُ الْعُمُومْ ... عَلَى نِزَاعٍ وَالْأَصَحُّ لَا عُمُومْ
 406. لِلْجَمْعِ نُكْرًا وَالْأَصَحُّ جَازَا ... إِطْلَاقُهُ لِوَاحِدٍ مَجَازًا
 407. وَفِي أَقَلِّ الْجَمْعِ مَذْهَبَانِ ... أَقْوَاهُمَا ثَلَاثَةٌ لَا اثْنَانِ
 408. وَأَنَّهُ يَبْقَى عَلَى الْتَّعْمِيمِ ... مَا سِيقَ لِلْمَدْحِ أَوِ التَّذْمِيمِ
 409. مَا لَمْ يُعَارِضْهُ عُمُومٌ لَمْ يُسَقْ ... وَفِيهِ قَوْلَانِ بِإِطْلَاقٍ نَسَقْ
 410. وَأَنَّ نَفْيَ الِاسْتِوَا عَمَّ وَلَا ... (أَكَلْتُ) مَعْ (وَإِنْ أَكَلْتُ) مَثَلَا
 411. لَا الْمُقْتَضِي وَالْفِعْلُ مُثْبَتًا وَلَا ... مَعْ (كَانَ) وَالْعَطْفُ عَلَى عَامٍ خَلَا
 412. وَلَا قَضَى بِشُفْعَةِ الْجَارِ وَلَا ... مُعَلَّقٌ بِعِلَّةٍ لَفْظًا تَلَا
 413. وَأَنَّ تَرْكَهُ لِلِاسْتِفْصَال  ِ ... يُجْعَلُ كَالْعُمُومِ فِي الْمَقَالِ
 414. وَأَنَّ نَحْوَ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: ... لَا يَشْمَلُ الْأُمَّةَ وَالْمَرْضِيُّ
 415. فِي :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: الرَّسُولُ يَدْخُلُ ... وَإِنْ بِـ(قُلْ) ثَالِثُهَا يُفَصَّلُ
 416. وَأَنَّهُ لِكَافِرٍ وَعَبْدِ ... يَشْمَلُ دُونَ مَنْ يَجِي مِنْ بَعْدِ
 417. وَأَنَّ (مَنْ) تَنَاوَلُ الْأُنْثَى خِلَافْ ... جَمْعِ الذُّكُورِ سَالِمًا إِذَا يُوَافْ
 418. وَأَنَّهُ لَا يَتَعَدَّاهُ الْخِطَابْ ... لِوَاحِدٍ وَأَنَّ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابْ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
 419. لَا يَشْمَلُ الْأُمَّةَ دُونَ عَكْسِهِ ... وَأَنَّهُ يَدْخُلُ قَوْلَ نَفْسِهِ 
 420. إِنْ كَانَ قَوْلًا خَبَرًا لَا أَمْرَا ... وَرَجَّحَ الْإِطْلَاقَ فِيمَا مَرَّا 
 421. وَأَنَّ نَحْوَ خُذْ مِنَ الْأَمْوَالِ ... مِنْ كُلِّ نَوْعٍ شَرْطُ الِامْتِثَالِ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)[405]:[421]
*◘* وَمِعْيَارُ الْعُمُومِ: الِاسْتِثْنَاءُ  ،
*◘* وَالْأَصَحُّ:
*___-* أَنَّ الْجَمْعَ الْمُنَكَّرَ لَيْسَ بِعَامٍّ،
*___-* وَأَنَّ أَقَلَّ مُسَمَّى الْجَمْعِ ثَلَاثَةٌ لَا اثْنَانِ،
*___-*  وَأَنَّهُ يَصْدُقُ عَلَى الْوَاحِدِ مَجَازًا،
*___-*  وَتَعْمِيمُ الْعَامِّ بِمَعْنَى الْمَدْحِ وَالذَّمِّ إذَا لَمْ يُعَارِضْهُ عَامٌّ آخَرُ، وَثَالِثُهَا: يَعُمُّ مُطْلَقًا.
*___-*  وَتَعْمِيمُ نَحْوِ:
*___________•**_****  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لَا يَسْتَوُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
*_____________**** وَ(لَا أَكَلْتُ)، *** قِيلَ: (وَإِنْ أَكَلْتُ)
*___________•**_**** لَا الْمُقْتَضِي
*_____________**** وَالْعَطْفِ عَلَى الْعَامِّ
*_____________**** وَالْفِعْلِ الْمُثْبَتِ،
*_____________**** وَنَحْوِ: (كَانَ يَجْمَعُ فِي السَّفَرِ)،
*_____________**** وَلَا الْمُعَلَّقِ بِعِلَّةٍ لَفْظًا، لَكِنْ قِيَاسًا خِلَافًا لِزَاعِمِي ذَلِكَ.
*___-* وَأَنَّ تَرْكَ الِاسْتِفْصَالِ يُنَزَّلُ مَنْزِلَةَ الْعُمُومِ،
*___-* وَأَنَّ نَحْوَ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  لَا يَتَنَاوَلُ الْأُمَّةَ إِلَّا بِدَلِيلٍ،
*___-* وَأَنَّ نَحْوَ  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: :
*___________•* يَشْمَلُ الرَّسُولَ -عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ- وَإِنْ اقْتَرَنَ بِـ(قُلْ)، وَثَالِثُهَا: التَّفْصِيلُ،
*___________•* وَأَنَّهُ يَعُمُّ الْعَبْدَ وَالْكَافِرَ،
*___________•* وَيَتَنَاوَلُ الْمَوْجُودِينَ دُونَ مَنْ بَعْدَهُمْ،
*___-* وَأَنَّ (مَنِ) الشَّرْطِيَّةَ تَتَنَاوَلُ الْإِنَاثَ،
*___-* وَأَنَّ جَمْعَ الْمُذَكَّرِ السَّالِمَ لَا يَدْخُلُ فِيهِ النِّسَاءُ ظَاهِرًا،
*___-* وَأَنَّ خِطَابَ الْوَاحِدِ لَا يَتَعَدَّاهُ، وَقِيلَ: يَعُمُّ عَادَةً،
*___-* وَأَنَّ خِطَابَ الْقُرْآنِ وَالْحَدِيثِ بِـ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  لَا يَشْمَلُ الْأُمَّةَ،
*___-* وَأَنَّ الْمُخَاطِبَ دَاخِلٌ فِي عُمُومِ خِطَابِهِ إنْ كَانَ خَبَرًا لَا أَمْرًا،
*___-* وَأَنَّ نَحْوَ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  يَقْتَضِي الْأَخْذَ مِنْ كُلِّ نَوْعٍ، وَتَوَقَّفَ الْآمِدِيُّ.

----------


## فتح البارى

فائدة:
*◘* قول السيوطي -رحمه الله-: 412. وَلَا قَضَى بِشُفْعَةِ الْجَارِ
 هو نظمٌ لقول تاج الدين السبكي -رحمه الله- في آخر المخصِّصَات: «وأن نحو: (قضى بشفعة الجار) لا يعم وفاقا للأكثر»
 وَلكِنَّ السيوطيَّ -رحمه الله- قَدَّمَهُ هُنَا وقال: «وذِكْرُ هذه المسألةِ هنا أنسبُ مِنْ ذِكْرِهَا في (جمعِ الجوامعِ) آخر المخصِّصَات»

*◘* وقولُ صاحبِ (جمعِ الجوامعِ): «*لَا الْمُقْتَضِي*» =  مجرور -هو وما بعده- عطفًا على مَحَلِّ قَوْلِهِ: «لَا يَسْتَوُونَ»
 انظرْ حَاشِيَةَ (العَطَّارِ)

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) (التَّخْصِيصُ)
 422. الْقَصْرُ لِلْعَامِ عَلَى بَعْضِ اللَّذَا ... يَشْمَلُهُ التَّخْصِيصُ وَالْقَابِلُ ذَا
 423. حُكْمٌ لِذِي تَعَدُّدٍ قَدْ ثَبَتَا ... وَجَازَ لِلْوَاحِدِ فِي عَامٍ أَتَى
 424. خِلَافَ جَمْعٍ وَأَقَلِّ الْجَمْعِ فِي ... جَمْعٍ وَقِيلَ مُطْلَقًا لَهُ يَفِي
 425. وَقِيلَ بِالْمَنْعِ لِفَرْدٍ مُطْلَقَا ... وَقِيلَ حَتَّى غَيْرِ مَحْصُورٍ بَقَى
 426. وَالْعَامُ مَخْصُوصًا عُمُومُهُ مُرَادْ ... تَنَاوُلًا لَا الْحُكْمَ وَالَّذِي يُرَادْ
 427. بِهِ الْخُصُوصُ لَمْ يُرَدْ بَلْ هُوَ ذَا ... أَفْرَادٍ اسْتُعْمِلَ فِي فَرْدٍ خُذَا
 428. وَمِنْ هُنَا كَانَ مَجَازًا مُجْمَعَا ... وَهَكَذَا الْأَوَّلُ فِي الَّذِي ادَّعَى
 429. أَكْثَرُهُمْ وَقِيلَ إِنْ خُصَّ سِوَى ... لَفْظٍ وَقِيلَ إِنْ لِلِاسْتِثْنَا حَوَى
 430. وَالْفُقَهَا وَاخْتَارَهُ السُّبْكِيُّ ... حَقِيقَةٌ وَنَجْلُهُ الذَّكِيُّ
 431. وَقِيلَ إِنْ لَمْ يَنْحَصِرْ بَاقٍ يَقِلّْ ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ خُصَّ بِمَا لَا يَسْتَقِلّْ
 432. وَابْنُ الْجُوَيْنِي بِهِمَا صِفْ بِاعْتِبَارْ ... تَنَاوُلٍ لِبَعْضِهِ وَالِاقْتِصَارْ
 433. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ حُجَّةٌ وَقِيلَ لَا ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ خَصَّصَهُ مَا اتَّصَلَا
 434. وَقِيلَ غَيْرُ مُبْهَمٍ وَقِيلَ فِي ... أَقَلِّ جَمْعٍ دُونَ مَا فَوْقُ يَفِي
 435. وَقِيلَ إِنْ عَنْهُ الْعُمُومُ أَنْبَأَ ... وَالْخُلْفُ مِمَّنْ ذَا تَجَوُّزٍ رَأَىَ
 436. وَفِي حَيَاةِ الْمُصْطَفَى يَجُوزُ أَنْ ... يُؤْخَذَ بِالْعَامِ بِغَيْرِ الْبَحْثِ عَنْ
 437. مُخَصِّصٍ وَبَعْدَهَا عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ ... وَالظَّنُّ يَكْفِي فِيهِ فِي الَّذِي رَجَحْ*◄*(جمع الجوامع) (التَّخْصِيصُ)
 [422][423]
*◘* التَّخْصِيصُ: قَصْرُ الْعَامِّ عَلَى بَعْضِ أَفْرَادِهِ،
*◘* وَالْقَابِلُ لَهُ: حُكْمٌ ثَبَتَ لِمُتَعَدِّدٍ
 [423]:[425]
*◘**__-* وَالْحَقُّ جَوَازُهُ:
*___________•* إِلَى وَاحِدٍ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَفْظُ الْعَامِّ جَمْعًا،
*___________•* وَإِلَى أَقَلِّ الْجَمْعِ إنْ كَانَ[جمعا]
*___-* وَقِيلَ: مُطْلَقًا،
*___-* وَشَذَّ الْمَنْعُ مُطْلَقًا،
*___-* وَقِيلَ بِالْمَنْعِ:
*__________•* إلَّا أَنْ يَبْقَى غَيْرُ مَحْصُورٍ،
*__________•* وَقِيلَ: إلَّا أَنْ يَبْقَى قَرِيبٌ مِنْ مَدْلُولِهِ،
 [426]:[432]
*◘* وَالْعَامُّ الْمَخْصُوصُ عُمُومُهُ مُرَادٌ تَنَاوُلًا لَا حُكْمًا
*◘* وَالْمُرَادُ بِهِ الْخُصُوصُ لَيْسَ مُرَادًا، بَلْ كُلِّيٌّ اسْتُعْمِلَ فِي جُزْئِيٍّ، وَمِنْ ثَمَّ كَانَ مَجَازًا قَطْعًا
*◘* وَالْأَوَّلُ:
*___-* الْأَشْبَهُ حَقِيقَةٌ -وِفَاقًا لِلشَّيْخِ الْإِمَامِ وَالْفُقَهَاءِ-،
*__________•* وَقَالَ الرَّازِيُّ: إِنْ كَانَ الْبَاقِي غَيْرَ مُنْحَصِرٍ
*__________•* وَقَوْمٌ: إنْ خُصَّ بِمَا لَا يَسْتَقِلُّ
*___-* وَإمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ: حَقِيقَةٌ وَمَجَازٌ بِاعْتِبَارَيْن  ِ: تَنَاوُلِهِ وَالِاقْتِصَارِ عَلَيْهِ
*___-* وَالْأَكْثَرُ: مَجَازٌ مُطْلَقًا
*__________•* وَقِيلَ: إنِ اسْتُثْنِيَ مِنْهُ،
*__________•* وَقِيلَ: إنْ خُصَّ بِغَيْرِ لَفْظٍ،
 [433]:[435]
*◘* وَالْمُخَصَّصُ:
*___-* قَالَ الْأَكْثَرُ: حُجَّةٌ
*__________•* وَقِيلَ: إنْ خُصَّ بِمُعَيَّنٍ
*__________•* وَقِيلَ: بِمُتَّصِلٍ
*__________•*وَقِيلَ: إنْ أَنْبَأَ عَنْهُ الْعُمُومُ
*___-* وَقِيلَ: غَيْرُ حُجَّةٍ مُطْلَقًا
 [436][437]
*◘* وَيُتَمَسَّكُ بِالْعَامِّ فِي حَيَاةِ النَّبِيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قَبْلَ الْبَحْثِ عَنِ الْمُخَصِّصِ، وَكَذَا بَعْدَ الْوَفَاةِ خِلَافًا لِابْنِ سُرَيْجٍ
*◘* ثُمَّ يَكْفِي فِي الْبَحْثِ الظَّنُّ خِلَافًا لِلْقَاضِي

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) [الْمُخَصِّصَات]
438. قِسْمَانِ مَا خَصَّصَ ذُو اتِّصَالِ ... خَمْسَةُ أَنْوَاعٍ وَذُو انْفِصَالِ
 439. فَمِنْهَا الِاسْتِثْنَاءُ الِاخْرَاجُ بِمَا ... يُفِيدُهُ مِنْ وَاحِدٍ تَكَلَّمَا
 440. وَقِيلَ مُطْلَقًا وَوَصْلُهُ وَجَبْ ... عُرْفًا وَلِلْفَصْلِ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ ذَهَبْ
 441. قِيلَ لِشَهْرٍ وَلِعَامٍ وَالْأَبَدْ ... وَسَنَتَيْنِ عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ وَرَدْ
 442. وَابْنُ جُبَيْرٍ ثُلْثَ عَامٍ يَأْتَسِي ... وَعَنْ عَطَا وَحَسَنٍ فِي الْمَجْلِسِ
 443. وَقِيلَ قَبْلَ الْأَخْذِ فِي كَلَامِ ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ يَقْصِدْهُ فِي الْكَلَامِ
 444. وَقِيلَ فِي كَلَامِهِ جَلَّ فَقَطْ ... وَالْقَصْدَ مَنْ رَأَى اتِّصَالَهُ شَرَطْ
 445. وَذُو انْقِطَاعٍ فِي الْمَجَازِ قَدْ سَلَكْ ... وَقِيلَ بِالْوَقْفِ وَقِيلَ مُشْتَرَكْ
 446. وَقِيلَ ذُو تَوَاطُؤٍ وَمَنْ نَطَقْ ... بِعَشْرَةٍ إِلَّا ثَلَاثَةً لَحِقْ
 447. مُرَادُهُ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ الْعَشَرَهْ ... مِنْ حَيْثُمَا أَفْرَادُهُ مُعْتَبَرَهْ
 448. ثُمَّ ثَلَاثٌ أُخْرِجَتْ وَأُسْنِدَا ... لِلْبَاقِي تَقْدِيرًا وَإِنْ كَانَ ابْتِدَا
 449. وَالْأَكْثَرُ الْمُرَادُ فِيهِ سَبْعَةُ ... تَجَوُّزًا أَدَاتُهُ الْقَرِينَةُ
 450. وَاسْمَانِ عِنْدَ صَاحِبِ (التَّقْرِيبِ) ... لِذَاكَ بِالْإِفْرَادِ وَالتَّرْكِيبِ
 451. وَلَمْ يَجُزْ مُسْتَغْرِقٌ فِي الْأَشْهَرِ ... قِيلَ وَلَا كَمِثْلِهِ وَالْأَكْثَرِ
 452. وَقِيلَ لَا الْأَكْثَرُ إِنْ كَانَ الْعَدَدْ ... نَصًّا وَقِيلَ لَا يَجُوزُ مِنْ عَدَدْ
 453. وَقِيلَ لَا عَقْدٌ صَحِيحٌ وَالْأَصَحّْ ... مِنْ نَفْيٍ اثْبَاتٌ وَبِالْعَكْسِ وَضَحْ
454. إِنْ يَتَعَدَّدْ عَاطِفًا لِلْأَوَّلِ ... أَوْ لَا فُكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ لِمَا يَلِي
455. مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ مُسْتَغْرِقًا وَالْآتِي ... لِلْكُلِّ بَعْدَ جُمَلٍ ذَوَاتِ
456. عَطْفٍ بِحَيْثُ لَا دَلَيلَ يَقْتَضِي ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ كُلٌّ يُسَقْ لِغَرَضِ
457. وَقِيلَ إِنْ بِالْوَاوِ يُلْفَى الْعَطْفُ ... وَقِيلَ لِلْأُخْرَى وَقِيلَ الْوَقْفُ
458. وَقِيلَ بِاشْتِرَاكِهِ وَالْوَارِدُ ... أَوْلَى بِكُلٍّ إِنْ خَلَتْ مَفَارِدُ
459. أَمَّا الْقِرَانُ بَيْنَ جُمْلَتَيْنِ ... لَفْظًا فَلَا يُعْطِي اسْتِوَاءَ تَيْنِ
460. فِي كُلِّ حُكْمٍ ثَمَّ لَمْ يُبَيَّنِ ... وَقَالَ يَعْقُوبُ نَعَمْ وَالْمُزَنِي
*◄*(جمع الجوامع) [الْمُخَصِّصَات]
[438]
*◘* الْمُخَصِّصُ قِسْمَانِ؛ الْأَوَّلُ الْمُتَّصِلُ، وَهُوَ خَمْسَةٌ
 [439]:[444]
*◘* [1] الِاسْتِثْنَاءُ  : وَهُوَ الْإِخْرَاجُ بِـ(إِلَّا) أَوْ إحْدَى أَخَوَاتِهَا
*___-* مِنْ مُتَكَلِّمٍ وَاحِدٍ وَقِيلَ مُطْلَقًا
*___-* وَيَجِبُ اتِّصَالُهُ عَادَةً
*___________•* وَعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ إِلَى شَهْرٍ، وَقِيلَ: سَنَةٍ، وَقِيلَ: أَبَدًا
*___________•* وَعَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ: إِلَى أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ
*___________•* وَعَنْ عَطَاءٍ وَالْحَسَنِ: فِي الْمَجْلِسِ،
*___________•* وَمُجَاهِدٍ: سَنَتَيْنِ
*___________•* وَقِيلَ: مَا لَمْ يَأْخُذْ فِي كَلَامٍ آخَرَ،
*___________•* وَقِيلَ: بِشَرْطِ أَنْ يُنْوَى فِي الْكَلَامِ،
*___________•* وَقِيلَ: يَجُوزُ فِي كَلَامِ اللَّهِ فَقَطْ
 [445][446]
*___-* أَمَّا الْمُنْقَطِعُ:
*___________•* فَثَالِثُهَا: مُتَوَاطِئٌ
*___________•* وَالرَّابِعُ: مُشْتَرَكٌ
*___________•* وَالْخَامِسُ: الْوَقْفُ
 [446]:[450]
*___-* وَالْأَصَحُّ -وِفَاقًا لِابْنِ الْحَاجِبِ- أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِعَشَرَةٍ فِي قَوْلِكَ: "عَشَرَةٌ إلَّا ثَلَاثَةً" الْعَشَرَةُ بِاعْتِبَارِ الْأَفْرَادِ، ثُمَّ أُخْرِجَتْ ثَلَاثَةٌ، ثُمَّ أُسْنِدَ إِلَى الْبَاقِي تَقْدِيرًا وَإِنْ كَانَ قَبْلَهُ ذِكْرًا
*___________•* وَقَالَ الْأَكْثَرُ الْمُرَادُ: سَبْعَةٌ، وَ(إِلَّا) قَرِينَةٌ.
*___________•* وَقَالَ الْقَاضِي: عَشَرَةٌ إلَّا ثَلَاثَةً بِإِزَاءِ اسْمَيْنِ: مُفْرَدٍ وَمُرَكَّبٍ.
[451]:[453]
*___-* وَلَا يَجُوزُ الْمُسْتَغْرِقُ خِلَافًا لِشُذُوذٍ، قِيلَ: وَلَا الْأَكْثَرُ، وَقِيلَ: وَلَا الْمُسَاوِي، وَقِيلَ: إِنْ كَانَ الْعَدَدُ صَرِيحًا
*___-* وَقِيلَ: لَا يُسْتَثْنَى مِنَ الْعَدَدِ عَقْدٌ صَحِيحٌ وَقِيلَ: مُطْلَقًا
[453]
*___-* وَالِاسْتِثْنَا  ءُ مِنْ النَّفْيِ إثْبَاتٌ وَبِالْعَكْسِ خِلَافًا لِأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ.
[454][455]
*___-* وَالْمُتَعَدِّد  َةُ إنْ تَعَاطَفَتْ فَلِلْأَوَّلِ، وَإِلَّا فَكُلٌّ لِمَا يَلِيهِ مَا لَمْ يَسْتَغْرِقْهُ.
[455]:[458]
*___-* وَالْوَارِدُ بَعْدَ جُمَلٍ مُتَعَاطِفَةٍ: لِلْكُلِّ،
*___________•* وَقِيلَ: إِنْ سِيقَ الْكُلُّ لِغَرَضٍ
*___________•* وَقِيلَ: إِنْ عُطِفَ بِالْوَاوِ،
*___________•* وَقَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ وَالْإِمَامُ: لِلْأَخِيرَةِ،
*___________•* وَقِيلَ: مُشْتَرَكٌ،
*___________•* وَقِيلَ: بِالْوَقْفِ.
*___-* وَالْوَارِدُ بَعْدَ مُفْرَدَاتٍ أَوْلَى بِالْكُلِّ.
[459][460]
*◘* أَمَّا الْقِرَانُ بَيْنَ الْجُمْلَتَيْنِ لَفْظًا فَلَا يَقْتَضِي التَّسْوِيَةَ فِي غَيْرِ الْمَذْكُورِ حُكْمًا، خِلَافًا لِأَبِي يُوسُفَ وَالْمُزَنِيِّ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) 461. الثَّانِ مِنْهَا الشَّرْطُ وَهْوَ مَا لَزِمْ ... لِذَاتِهِ مِنْ عَدَمٍ لَهُ الْعَدَمْ
 462. لَا مِنْ وُجُودِهِ وُجُودٌ أَوْ عَدَمْ ... وَهْوَ كَالِاسْتِثْنَا اتِّصَالُهُ انْحَتَمْ
 463. وَالْعَوْدُ لِلْكُلِّ وَأَنَّ الْأَكْثَرَا ... يُخْرِجُهُ وَقِيلَ لَا خُلْفَ عَرَا
 464. الثَّالِثُ الْوَصْفُ كَالِاسْتِثْنَا  ءِ فِي ... عَوْدٍ وَلَوْ مُقَدَّمًا فَإِنْ يَفِ
 465. وَسْطًا فَلَا نَقْلَ وَفِي الْأَصْلِ ارْتَضَى...أَنْ لِاخْتِصَاصٍ بِالَّذِي يَلِي اقْتَضَى
 466. الرَّابِعُ الْغَايَةُ إِنْ تَقَدَّمَا ... مَا لَوْ فَقَدْتَ لَفْظَهَا لَعَمَّمَا
 467. أَمَّا كَـ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: حَتَّى مَطْلَعِ الْفَجْرِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  فَذِي ... لِقَصْدِ تَحْقِيقِ عُمُومِهِ خُذِ
 468. وَاقْطَعْ مِنَ الْخِنْصَرِ لِلْإِبْهَامِ ... أَصَابِعًا وَالْعَوْدُ بِالتَّمَامِ
 469. وَبَدَلُ الْبَعْضِ وَعَنْهُ الْأَكْثَرُ ... قَدْ سَكَتُوا وَهْوَ الصَّوَابُ الْأَظْهَرُ
 470. أَمَّا ذُو الِانْفِصَالِ فَهْوَ السَّمْعُ ... وَالْحِسُّ وَالْعَقْلُ وَفِيهِ الْمَنْعُ
 471. شَذَّ وَأَمَّا الشَّافِعِي فَلَمْ يُسَمّْ ... ذَلِكَ تَخْصِيصًا وَبِاللَّفْظِ اتَّسَمْ


*◄*(جمع الجوامع)[461]:[463]
*◘* الثَّانِي: الشَّرْطُ؛ وَهُوَ مَا يَلْزَمُ مِنْ عَدَمِهِ الْعَدَمُ وَلَا يَلْزَمُ مِنْ وُجُودِهِ وُجُودٌ وَلَا عَدَمٌ لِذَاتِهِ
*___-* وَهُوَ كَالِاسْتِثْنَا  ءِ اتِّصَالًا، وَأَوْلَى بِالْعَوْدِ إِلَى الْكُلِّ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ
*___-* وَيَجُوزُ إخْرَاجُ الْأَكْثَرِ بِهِ وِفَاقًا
 [464][465]
*◘* الثَّالِثُ: الصِّفَةُ
*___-* كَالِاسْتِثْنَا  ءِ فِي الْعَوْدِ وَلَوْ تَقَدَّمَتْ
*___________•* أَمَّا الْمُتَوَسِّطَة  ُ فَالْمُخْتَارُ اخْتِصَاصُهَا بِمَا وَلِيَتْهُ.
 [466]:[468]
*◘* الرَّابِعُ: الْغَايَةُ
*___-* كَالِاسْتِثْنَا  ءِ فِي الْعَوْدِ،
*___-* وَالْمُرَادُ غَايَةٌ تَقَدَّمَهَا عُمُومٌ يَشْمَلُهَا لَوْ لَمْ تَأْتِ، مِثْلُ:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
*___________•* وَأَمَّا مِثْلُ  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: حَتَّى مَطْلَعِ الْفَجْرِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: = فَلِتَحْقِيقِ الْعُمُومِ
*___________•* وَكَذَا: قُطِعَتْ أَصَابِعُهُ مِنَ الْخِنْصِرِ إِلَى الْبِنْصِرِ
[469]
*◘* الْخَامِسُ: بَدَلُ الْبَعْضِ مِنَ الْكُلِّ
*___-* وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْهُ الْأَكْثَرُونَ، وَصَوَّبَهُمُ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ.
[470][471]
*◘**◘* الْقِسْمُ الثَّانِي: الْمُنْفَصِلُ؛
*___-* يَجُوزُ التَّخْصِيصُ بِـ:
*___________•* الْحِسِّ،
*___________•* وَالْعَقْلِ خِلَافًا لِشُذُوذٍ.
*___-* وَمَنَعَ الشَّافِعِيُّ تَسْمِيَتَهُ تَخْصِيصًا، وَهُوَ لَفْظِيٌّ.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) 472. وَجَازَ أَنْ تُخَصَّ فِي الصَّوَابِ ... سُنَّتُهُ بِهَا وَبِالْكِتَابِ
 473. وَهْوَ بِهِ وَخَبَرِ التَّوَاتُرِ ... وَخَبَرِ الْوَاحِدِ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ
 474. وَقِيلَ إِنْ خُصَّ بِقَاطِعٍ جَلِي ... وَعَكْسُهُ وَقِيلَ بِالْمُنْفَصِلِ
 475. وَوَقَفَ الْقَاضِي وَبِالْقِيَاسِ ... ثَالِثُهَا إِنْ غَيْرَ ذِي الْتِبَاسِ
 476. وَابْنُ أَبَانٍ قَالَ لَا إِنْ لَمْ يُخَصّْ ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُ أَصْلُهُ بِنَصّْ
 477. مُخَصَّصًا مِنَ الْعُمُومِ لَا يَحِلّْ ... وَقِيلَ لَا إِنْ لَمْ يَخُصَّ مُنْفَصِلْ
 478. وَالسَّابِعُ الْوَقْفُ وَبِالتَّقْرِير  ِ ... وَالْفِعْلِ مَنْسُوبَيْنِ لِلنَّذِيرِ
 479. وَبِدَلِيلِ الْقَوْلِ وَالْإِجْمَاعِ ... وَجَازَ بِالْفَحْوَى بِلَا نِزَاعِ
 480. وَالْأَرْجَحُ انْتِفَاؤُهُ بِمَذْهَبِ ... رَاوٍ وَلَوْ كَانَ صَحَابِيَّ النَّبِي
 481. وَالْعَطْفِ لِلْخَاصِ وَعَطْفِهِ عَلَيْهْ ... وَبِرُجُوعِ مُضْمَرٍ بَعْدُ إِلَيْهْ
 482. وَذِكْرِ بَعْضِ مُفْرَدَاتِهِ بَلَى ... عُرْفٌ أَقَرَّهُ النَّبِي أَوِ الْمَلَا
 483. وَأَنَّهُ لَا يُقْصَرُ الْعَامُ عَلَى ... مَا اعْتِيدَ أَوْ خِلَافِهِ بَلْ شَمِلَا

*◄*(جمع الجوامع) [472]:[479]
*◘* وَالْأَصَحُّ:
*___-* جَوَازُ تَخْصِيصِ الْكِتَابِ بِهِ
*___-* وَالسُّنَّةِ:
*__________•* بِهَا،
*__________•* وَبِالْكِتَابِ
*___-* وَالْكِتَابِ:
*__________•* بِالْمُتَوَاتِر  َةِ،
*__________•* وَكَذَا بِخَبَرِ الْوَاحِدِ عِنْدَ الْجُمْهُورِ
*_________________**** وَثَالِثُهَا: إنْ خُصَّ بِقَاطِعٍ -وَعِنْدِي عَكْسُهُ-
*_________________**** وَقَالَ الْكَرْخِيُّ: بِمُنْفَصِلٍ
*_________________**** وَتَوَقَّفَ الْقَاضِي
*◘* وَبِالْقِيَاسِ، خِلَافًا:
*__________•* لِلْإِمَامِ: مُطْلَقًا،
*__________•* وَلِلْجُبَّائِي  ِّ: إنْ كَانَ خَفِيًّا،
*__________•* وَلِابْنِ أَبَانَ إنْ لَمْ يُخَصَّ مُطْلَقًا،
*__________•* وَلِقَوْمٍ: إنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَصْلُهُ مُخَصَّصًا مِنَ الْعُمُومِ،
*__________•* وَلِلْكَرْخِيِّ  : إنْ لَمْ يُخَصَّ بِمُنْفَصِلٍ،
*__________•* وَتَوَقَّفَ إمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ.
*◘* وَبِالْفَحْوَى
*◘* وَكَذَا دَلِيلُ الْخِطَابِ فِي الْأَرْجَحِ
*◘**-* وَبِفِعْلِهِ -عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ-، *-* وَتَقْرِيرِهِ = فِي الْأَصَحِّ.
[480]:[483]
*◘* وَالْأَصَحُّ أَنَّ:
*___-* عَطْفَ الْعَامِّ عَلَى الْخَاصِّ،=
*___-* وَرُجُوعَ الضَّمِيرِ إِلَى الْبَعْضِ،=
*___-* وَمَذْهَبَ الرَّاوِي -وَلَوْ صَحَابِيًّا-،=
*___-* وَذِكْرَ بَعْضِ أَفْرَادِ الْعَامِّ = لَا يُخَصِّصُ

*___-* وَ أَنَّ الْعَادَةَ بِتَرْكِ بَعْضِ الْمَأْمُورِ تُخَصِّصُ إنْ أَقَرَّهَا النَّبِيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أَوِ الْإِجْمَاعُ
*___-* وَأَنَّ الْعَامَّ لَا يُقْصَرُ عَلَى الْمُعْتَادِ، وَلَا عَلَى مَا وَرَاءَهُ، بَلْ تُطْرَحُ لَهُ الْعَادَةُ السَّابِقَةُ
[412]
*___-* وَأَنَّ نَحْوَ «قَضَى بِالشُّفْعَةِ لِلْجَارِ» لَا يَعُمُّ وِفَاقًا لِلْأَكْثَرِ

----------


## فتح البارى

فائدة:



> *** وَثَالِثُهَا: إنْ خُصَّ بِقَاطِعٍ -وَعِنْدِي عَكْسُهُ-


قال العطار -رحمه الله- في (حاشيته):
«قوله: (وعندي عكسه) ليس المراد أنه يختار العكس، وإلا لنافاه ما تقدَّم عن الجمهور، بل لو سلم كلام ابن أبان لكان الأولى العكس، ولذلك صرَّحَ الشارحُ العبارةَ عن ظاهرِها وقال: "أي ينبغي"، فمحل عبارةِ المتنِ على أن ذلك بحثٌ مع ابن أبان على سبيل القدح في دليله بالقول بالموجب، خلافا لما حَلَّ به الزركشيُّ قولَ المتنِ المذكورَ مِنْ أنَّهُ قولٌ مُستقِلٌ ارتكَبَهُ المصنِّفُ، ووجَّهَهُ، وتعقبه في ذلك التوجيهِ العلامةُ البرماوي في شرح ألفيته»

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ) 
 484. جَوَابُ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ إِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَقِلّْ ... يَتْبَعْهُ فِي عُمُومِهِ، وَالْمُسْتَقِلّ  ْ
 485. مِنْهُ الْأَخَصُّ جَائِزُ الثُّبُوتِ ... إِنْ أَمَكَنَتْ مَعْرِفَةُ الْمَسْكُوتِ
 486. وَالْعَامُ بَعْدَ سَبَبٍ خَاصٍ عَرَا ... عُمُومُهُ لِلْأَكْثَرِينَ اعْتُبِرَا
 487. قَالُوا وَذَا صُورَتُهُ قَطْعِيُّ ... دُخُولُهَا وَظَنًّا السُّبْكِيُّ
 488. قَالَ وَنَحْوٌ مِنْهُ خَاصٌ صَاحَبَهْ ... فِي الرَّسْمِ مَا يَعُمُّ لِلْمُنَاسَبَهْ
 489. وَإِنْ لِتَعْمِيمٍ دَلِيلٌ صَالِحُ ... فَذَاكَ أَوْلَى وَالْمُسَاوِي وَاضِحُ


*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
 [484][485]
*◘* جَوَابُ السَّائِلِ:
*___-* غَيْرِ الْمُسْتَقِلِّ دُونَهُ تَابِعٌ لِلسُّؤَالِ فِي عُمُومِهِ
*___-* وَالْمُسْتَقِلّ  ُ:
*__________•* الْأَخَصُّ جَائِزٌ إذَا أَمْكَنَتْ مَعْرِفَةُ الْمَسْكُوتِ
*__________•* وَالْمُسَاوِي وَاضِحٌ [489]
 [486]:[489]
*◘* وَالْعَامُّ عَلَى سَبَبٍ خَاصٍّ مُعْتَبَرٌ عُمُومُهُ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ، فَإِنْ كَانَتْ قَرِينَةُ التَّعْمِيمِ فَأَجْدَرُ،
*___-* وَصُورَةُ السَّبَبِ:
*__________•* قَطْعِيَّةُ الدُّخُولِ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ، فَلَا تُخَصُّ بِالِاجْتِهَادِ  ،
*__________•* وَقَالَ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ: ظَنِّيَّةٌ، قَالَ: وَيَقْرُبُ مِنْهَا خَاصٌّ فِي الْقُرْآنِ تَلَاهُ فِي الرَّسْمِ عَامٌّ لِلْمُنَاسِبَةِ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)490. تَأَخُّرُ الْخَاصِ عَنِ الْفِعْلِ فَذَا ... يَنْسَخُ أَوْ لَا فَلِتَخْصِيصٍ خُذَا
491. وَقِيلَ إِنْ تَقَارَنَا تَعَارَضَا ... فِي قَدْرِ مَا خَصَّ كَنَصَّيْنِ اقْتَضَى
492. وَالْحَنَفِيُّ الْعَامُ إِنْ تَأَخَّرَا ... يَنْسَخْ وَعِنْدَ الْجَهْلِ قَوْلَانِ جَرَى
493. أَوْ عَمَّ مِنْ وَجْهٍ فَفِي الْمَشْهُورِ ... رَجِّحْ وَقِيلَ النَّسْخُ بِالْأَخِيرِ*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
[490]:[492]
*◘* إِنْ تَأَخَّرَ الْخَاصُّ عَنِ الْعَمَلِ نَسَخَ الْعَامَّ، وَإِلَّا خَصَّصَ
*___-* وَقِيلَ: إنْ تَقَارَنَا تَعَارَضَا فِي قَدْرِ الْخَاصِّ كَالنَّصَّيْنِ،
*___-* وَقَالَتِ الْحَنَفِيَّةُ وَإِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ: الْعَامُّ الْمُتَأَخِّرُ نَاسِخٌ، فَإِنْ جُهِلَ فَالْوَقْفُ أَوِ التَّسَاقُطُ
[493]
*◘* وَإِنْ كَانَ كُلٌّ [من المتعارضَين] عَامًّا مِنْ وَجْهٍ فَالتَّرْجِيحُ،
*___-* وَقَالَتِ الْحَنَفِيَّةُ: الْمُتَأَخِّرُ نَاسِخٌ.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)  (الْمُطْلَقُ وَالْمُقَيَّدُ)
 494. الْمُطْلَقُ الدَّالُ عَلَى الْمَاهِيَّةِ ... مِنْ غَيْرِ قَيْدٍ لَا شُيُوعِ الْوَحْدَةِ
 495. كَمَا فِي (الِاحْكَامِ) وَفِي (الْمُخْتَصَرِ) ... لِظَنِّهِ مُرَادِفَ الْمُنَكَّرِ
 496. وَذَانِ كَالْعُمُومِ وَالْخُصُوصِ فِي ... حُكْمِهِمَا وَزِدْ هُنَا لِلْمُقْتَفِي
 497. فِي الْحُكْمِ وَالْمُوجِبِ إِذْ يَتَّحِدُ ... وَأُثْبِتَا وَأُخِّرَ الْمُقَيَّدُ
 498. عَنْ عَمَلِ الْمُطْلَقِ نَاسِخًا جَلَا ... أَوْ لَا عَلَيْهِ مُطْلَقٌ فَلْيُحْمَلَا
 499. وَقِيلَ عَكْسُهُ وَقِيلَ إِنْ بَدَا ... مُؤَخَّرًا ذُو الْقَيْدِ نَاسِخًا غَدَا
 500. أَوْ نُفِيَا فَقَائِلُ الْمَفْهُومِ ... قَيَّدَهُ وَهْيَ مِنَ الْعُمُومِ
 501. أَوْ كَانَ ذَا نَهْيًا وَهَذَا أَمْرَا ... قَيِّدْ بِضِدِّ الْوَصْفِ مَا قَدْ يَعْرَى
 502. وَلِاخْتِلَافِ السَّبَبِ النُّعْمَانُ لَا ... يَحْمِلُهُ وَقِيلَ لَفْظًا حُمِلَا
 503. وَالشَّافِعِي قَالَ قِيَاسًا وَجَرَى ... إِذَا اخْتِلَافُ الْحُكْمِ دُونَهُ عَرَا
 504. وَإِنْ يَكُنْ قَيْدَانِ مَعْ تَنَافِي ... وَلَا مُرَجِّحَ الْغَنَاءُ وَافِي


*◄*(جمع الجوامع)[494][495]
 (الْمُطْلَقُ وَالْمُقَيَّدُ)
*◘* الْمُطْلَقُ: الدَّالُّ عَلَى الْمَاهِيَّةِ بِلَا قَيْدٍ
*___-* وَزَعَمَ الْآمِدِيُّ وَابْنُ الْحَاجِبِ دَلَالَتَهُ عَلَى الْوَحْدَةِ الشَّائِعَةِ، حَيْثُ تَوَهَّمَاهُ النَّكِرَةَ،
*__________•* وَمِنْ ثَمَّ قَالَا: الْأَمْرُ بِمُطْلَقِ الْمَاهِيَّةِ أَمْرٌ بِجُزْئِيٍّ، *** وَلَيْسَ بِشَيْءٍ
*__________•* وَقِيلَ: بِكُلِّ جُزْئِيٍّ
*__________•* وَقِيلَ: إِذْنٌ فِيهِ
[496]:[501]
(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
(*◘**◘*) الْمُطْلَقُ وَالْمُقَيَّدُ:
*◘* كَالْعَامِّ وَالْخَاصِّ،
*◘* وَأَنَّهُمَا:
*___-* إنِ اتَّحَدَ حُكْمُهُمَا
*___**___*(1) وَمُوجِبُهُمَا:
*____________•* وَكَانَا مُثْبَتَيْنِ،
*_______________**** وَتَأَخَّرَ الْمُقَيَّدُ عَنْ وَقْتِ الْعَمَلِ بِالْمُطْلَقِ = فَهُوَ نَاسِخٌ
*_______________**** وَإِلَّا حُمِلَ الْمُطْلَقُ عَلَيْهِ
*__________________* × وَقِيلَ: الْمُقَيَّدُ نَاسِخٌ إِنْ تَأَخَّرَ
*__________________* × وَقِيلَ: يُحْمَلُ الْمُقَيَّدُ عَلَى الْمُطْلَقِ
*____________•* وَإِنْ كَانَا مَنْفِيَّيْنِ: فَقَائِلُ الْمَفْهُومِ يُقَيِّدُهُ بِهِ، وَهِيَ خَاصٌّ وَعَامٌّ.
*____________•* وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَمْرًا وَالْآخَرُ نَهْيًا = فَالْمُطْلَقُ مُقَيَّدٌ بِضِدِّ الصِّفَةِ.
[502]:[503]
*___**___*(2) وَإِنِ اخْتَلَفَ السَّبَبُ:
*____________•* فَقَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ: لَا يُحْمَلُ
*____________•* وَقِيلَ: يُحْمَلُ
*_______________**** لَفْظًا
*_______________**** وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِيُّ: قِيَاسًا
*___-* وَإِنِ اتَّحَدَ الْمُوجِبُ وَاخْتَلَفَ حُكْمُهُمَا: فَعَلَى الْخِلَافِ.
[504]
*◘* وَالْمُقَيَّدُ بِمُتَنَافِيَيْ  نِ يُسْتَغْنَى عَنْهُمَا إنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَوْلَى بِأَحَدِهِمَا مِنَ الْآخَرِ قِيَاسًا

----------


## فتح البارى

هذا تقسيمُ الزركشيِّ -رحمه اللهُ-



> *◘* وَأَنَّهُمَا:
> *___-* إنِ اتَّحَدَ حُكْمُهُمَا
> *___**___*(1) وَمُوجِبُهُمَا:
> *____________•* وَكَانَا مُثْبَتَيْنِ،
> *_______________**** وَتَأَخَّرَ الْمُقَيَّدُ عَنْ وَقْتِ الْعَمَلِ بِالْمُطْلَقِ = فَهُوَ نَاسِخٌ
> *_______________**** وَإِلَّا حُمِلَ الْمُطْلَقُ عَلَيْهِ
> *__________________* × وَقِيلَ: الْمُقَيَّدُ نَاسِخٌ إِنْ تَأَخَّرَ
> *__________________* × وَقِيلَ: يُحْمَلُ الْمُقَيَّدُ عَلَى الْمُطْلَقِ



أمَّا تقسيمُ غيرِهِ:



> *◘* وَأَنَّهُمَا:
> *___-* إنِ اتَّحَدَ حُكْمُهُمَا
> *___**___*(1) وَمُوجِبُهُمَا:
> *____________•* وَكَانَا مُثْبَتَيْنِ،
> *_______________**** وَتَأَخَّرَ الْمُقَيَّدُ عَنْ وَقْتِ الْعَمَلِ بِالْمُطْلَقِ = فَهُوَ نَاسِخٌ، وَإِلَّا حُمِلَ الْمُطْلَقُ عَلَيْهِ
> *_______________**** وَقِيلَ: الْمُقَيَّدُ نَاسِخٌ إِنْ تَأَخَّرَ
> *_______________**** وَقِيلَ: يُحْمَلُ الْمُقَيَّدُ عَلَى الْمُطْلَقِ


انظر حاشية البَنَّانيِّ -رحمه الله-

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(الظَّاهِرُ وَالْمُؤَوَّلُ)
505. الظَّاهِرُ الدَّالُ بِرُجْحَانٍ وَإِنْ ... يُحْمَلْ عَلَى الْمَرْجُوحِ تَأْوِيلٌ زُكِنْ
506. صَحِيحٌ انْ كَانَ دَلِيلٌ أَوْ حُسِبْ ... فَفَاسِدٌ أَوْ لَا لِشَيْءٍ فَلَعِبْ
507. مِنَ الْبَعِيدِ حَمْلُهُمْ عَلَى ابْتَدِي ...  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أَمْسِكْ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: ،وَلِصَّ [ونَصَّ] بَيْضَةٍ عَلَى الْحَدِي
508. وَحَمْلُهُمْ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: سِتِّينَ مِسْكِينًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: عَلَى ... مُدًّا :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمَنْ لَيْسَ مُبَيِّتًا فَلَا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
509. عَلَى النُّذُورِ وَالْقَضَا وَ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أَيُّمَا ... قَدْ نَكَحَتْ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: عَلَى الصِّغَارِ وَالْإِمَا
510. وَخَبَرَ الْجَنِينِ إِذْ يَلِيهِ ... ذَكَاةُ أُمِّهِ عَلَى التَّشْبِيهِ
511. وَحَمْلُ مَا فِي آيَةِ الزَّكَاةِ فِي ... (بَرَاءَةٍ) عَلَى بَيَانِ الْمَصْرِفِ
512. وَحَمْلُ  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ذِي الْقُرْبَى :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  عَلَى الَّذِي سَلَكْ ... فِي الْفَقْرِ لَا لِلْأَغْنِيَا  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمَنْ مَلَكْ=
513. ذَا رَحِمٍ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: عَلَى الْأُصُولِ وَالْفُرُوعْ ... فَعِنْدَنَا خُصَّ بِهَذَيْنِ الْوُقُوعْ
514. وَ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَشْفَعَ الْأَذَانَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: أَنْ يَجْعَلَهُ ... شَفْعًا لِمَا مَنْ قَبْلَهُ حَصَّلَهُ


*◄*(جمع الجوامع)[505]:[514]
 (الظَّاهِرُ وَالْمُؤَوَّلُ)
*◘* الظَّاهِرُ: مَا دَلَّ دَلَالَةً ظَنِّيَّةً
*◘* وَالتَّأْوِيلُ: حَمْلُ الظَّاهِرِ عَلَى الْمُحْتَمَلِ الْمَرْجُوحِ
*___-* فَإِنْ حُمِلَ:
*__________•* لِدَلِيلٍ: فَصَحِيحٌ،
*__________•* أَوْ لِمَا يُظَنُّ دَلِيلًا: فَفَاسِدٌ،
*__________•* أَوْ لَا لِشَيْءٍ: فَلَعِبٌ لَا تَأْوِيلٌ
*___-* وَمِنْ الْبَعِيدِ تَأْوِيلُ:
*__________•*  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أَمْسِكْ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  عَلَى ابْتَدِئْ
*__________•* وَ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: سِتِّينَ مِسْكِينًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  عَلَى سِتِّينَ مُدًّا
*__________•* وَ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أَيُّمَا امْرَأَةٍ نَكَحَتْ نَفْسَهَا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  عَلَى الصَّغِيرَةِ وَالْأَمَةِ الْمُكَاتَبَةِ
*__________•* وَ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لَا صِيَامَ لِمَنْ لَمْ يُبَيِّتْ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  عَلَى الْقَضَاءِ وَالنَّذْرِ
*__________•* وَ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ذَكَاةُ الْجَنِينِ ذَكَاةُ أُمِّهِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  عَلَى التَّشْبِيهِ
*__________•* وَ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  عَلَى بَيَانِ الْمَصْرِفِ
*__________•* وَ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: مَنْ مَلَكَ ذَا رَحِمٍ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  *عَلَى الْأُصُولِ وَالْفُرُوعِ
**__________•* وَ*السَّارِقَ يَسْرِقُ الْبَيْضَةَ عَلَى الْحَدِيدِ،
**__________•** وَبِلَالٌ يَشْفَعُ الْأَذَانَ عَلَى أَنْ يَجْعَلَهُ شَفْعًا لِأَذَانِ ابْنِ أُمِّ مَكْتُومٍ*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(الْمُجْمَلُ)
 515. هُوَ الَّذِي لَمْ تَتَّضِحْ دَلَالَتُهْ ... فَلَيْسَ مِنْهُ إِذْ بَدَتْ إِرَادَتُهْ
 516. آيَةُ سِرْقَةٍ وَمَسْحُ الرَّاسِ ... وَحُرْمَةُ النِّسَا وَرَفْعُ النَّاسِي
 517. وَنَحْوُ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لَا نِكَاحَ إِلَّا بِوَلِي :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ... وَقَدْ حُكِي دُخُولُهَا فِي الْمُجْمَلِ
 518. وَإِنَّمَا الْإِجْمَالُ فِي الْأَنْوَارِ ... وَالْقُرْءِ وَالْجِسْمِ وَكَالْمُخْتَار  ِ
519. وَقَوْلِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أَوْ يَعْفُو :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ...  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَالرَّاسِخُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  مُبْتَدًا أَوْ عَطْفُ
  520. وَنَحْوَ  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لَا يَمْنَعُ جَارٌ جَارَهُ ... أَنْ يَضَعَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: الْحَدِيثَ أَيْ إِضْمَارَهُ
 521. وَفِي الْكِتَابِ وَالْحَدِيثِ وَقَعَا ... كَمَا مَضَى وَالظَّاهِرِيُّ مَنَعَا
 522. وَاللَّفْظُ تَارَةً لِمَعْنًى يَرِدُ ... وَتَارَةً لِآخَرَيْنِ يُقْصَدُ
 523. عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ مُجْمَلٌ فَإِنْ يَفِ ... ذَا مِنْهُمَا يُعْمَلْ بِهِ وَيُوقَفِ


*◄*(جمع الجوامع) [515]:[517]
(*◘*) الْمُجْمَلُ: مَا لَمْ تَتَّضِحْ دَلَالَتُهُ

*◘* فَلَا إجْمَالَ فِي: 
*___-* آيَةِ السَّرِقَةِ،
*___-* وَنَحْوِ:
*_________•*  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: ، =
*_________•*  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَامْسَحُوا بِرُءُوسِكُمْ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: ، = *
**_________•* «لَا نِكَاحَ إلَّا بِوَلِيٍّ»، =
*_________•* «رُفِعَ عَنْ أُمَّتِي الْخَطَأُ»، =
*_________•* «لَا صَلَاةَ إلَّا بِفَاتِحَةِ الْكِتَابِ» = لِوُضُوحِ دَلَالَةِ الْكُلِّ، وَخَالَفَ قَوْمٌ
[518]:[520]
*◘* وَإِنَّمَا الْإِجْمَالُ فِي:
*___-* مِثْلِ:
*_________•* الْقَرْءِ
*_________•* وَالنُّورِ
*_________•* وَالْجِسْمِ
*___-* وَمِثْلِ الْمُخْتَارِ، لِتَرَدُّدِهِ بَيْنَ الْفَاعِلِ وَالْمَفْعُولِ
*___-* وقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى:
*_________•*  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أَوْ يَعْفُوَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ عُقْدَةُ النِّكَاحِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
*_________•*  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِلَّا مَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
*_________•*  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلا اللَّهُ وَالرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِهِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
*___-* وَقَوْلِهِ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ: «لَا يَمْنَعُ أَحَدُكُمْ جَارَهُ أَنْ يَضَعَ خَشَبَةً فِي جِدَارِهِ»
*___-* وَقَوْلِكَ:
*_________•* زَيْدٌ طَبِيبٌ مَاهِرٌ
*_________•* وَالثَّلَاثَةُ زَوْجٌ وَفَرْدٌ
[521]
*◘* وَالْأَصَحُّ:
*___-* وُقُوعُهُ فِي الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ،
[258]:[259]
*___-* وَأَنَّ الْمُسَمَّى الشَّرْعِيَّ أَوْضَحُ مِنَ اللُّغَوِيِّ -وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ-
*_________•* فَإِنْ تَعَذَّرَ حَقِيقَةً:
*_______________**** فَيُرَدُّ إلَيْهِ بِتَجَوُّزٍ، =
*_______________**** أَوْ مُجْمَلٌ، =
*_______________**** أَوْ يُحْمَلُ عَلَى اللُّغَوِيِّ = أَقْوَالٌ
[522]:[523]
*___-* وَالْمُخْتَارُ أَنَّ اللَّفْظَ الْمُسْتَعْمَلَ لِمَعْنًى تَارَةً وَلِمَعْنَيَيْن  ِ:
*__________•* لَيْسَ ذَلِكَ الْمَعْنَى أَحَدَهُمَا: مُجْمَلٌ
*__________•* فَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدَهُمَا: فَيُعْمَلُ بِهِ وَيُوقَفُ الْآخَرُ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(الْبَيَانُ)
 524. إِخْرَاجُهُ مِنْ حَيِّزِ الْإِشْكَالِ ... إِلَى تَجَلِّيهِ الْبَيَانُ الْعَالِي
 525. وَإِنَّمَا يَجِبُ أَيْ إِرْفَاقَا ... لِمَنْ أُرِيدَ فَهْمُهُ اتِّفَاقَا
 526. وَجَازَ بِالْفِعْلِ وَبِالظَّنِّ لِمَا ... يَفُوقُهُ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ فِيهِمَا
 527. إِنْ يَتَّفِقْ قَوْلٌ وَفِعْلٌ فِي الْبَيَانْ ... فَالْحُكْمُ لِلسَّابِقِ وَالتَّأْكِيدُ ثَانْ
 528. وَلَوْ جَهِلْنَا عَيْنَهُ عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ ... أَوْ خَالَفَا فَالْقَوْلُ فِي الْأَقْوَى رَجَحْ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع) [524][525]
(*◘*) الْبَيَانُ: إخْرَاجُ الشَّيْءِ مِنْ حَيِّزِ الْإِشْكَالِ إلَى حَيِّزِ التَّجَلِّي
*_**◘* وَإِنَّمَا يَجِبُ لِمَنْ أُرِيدَ فَهْمُهُ اتِّفَاقًا
[526]:[528]
*_**◘* وَالْأَصَحُّ:
*___-* أَنَّهُ قَدْ يَكُونُ بِالْفِعْلِ
*___-* وَأَنَّ الْمَظْنُونَ يُبَيِّنُ الْمَعْلُومَ
*___-**_**•* وَأَنَّ الْمُتَقَدِّمَ -وَإِنْ جَهِلْنَا عَيْنَهُ- مِنَ الْقَوْلِ وَالْفِعْلِ [إن اتفقا] = هُوَ الْبَيَانُ
*___**__**•* وَإِنْ لَمْ يَتَّفِقِ الْبَيَانَانِ -كَمَا لَوْ طَافَ [ :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ] بَعْدَ [نزول آية سورة] الْحَجِّ طَوَافَيْنِ وَأَمَرَ بِوَاحِدٍ-:
*_______________**** فَالْقَوْلُ -وَفِعْلُهُ نَدْبٌ أَوْ وَاجِبٌ [فِي حَقِّهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ]- مُتَقَدِّمًا أَوْ مُتَأَخِّرًا
*_______________**** وَقَالَ أَبُو الْحُسَيْنِ: الْمُتَقَدِّمُ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
 529. تَأْخِيرُهُ عَنْ وَقْتِ فِعْلٍ لَمْ يَقَعْ ... وَإِنْ نَقُلْ بِأَنَّ ذَاكَ مَا امْتَنَعْ
 530. وَوَاقِعٌ لِلْوَقْتِ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ ... ثَالِثُهَا لَا إِنْ يَكُنْ ذَا ظَاهِرِ
 531. وَقِيلَ لَا يُؤَخَّرُ الْإِجْمَالِي ... فِيهِ وَقَدْ قِيلَ بِعَكْسِ التَّالِي
 532. وَقِيلَ لَا فِي غَيْرِ نَسْخٍ بَلْ نُقِلْ ... جَوَازُهُ فِي النَّسْخِ قَطْعًا لَا يُخِلّْ
 533. وَقِيلَ لَا يَجُوزُ أَنْ يُؤَخَّرَا ... بَعْضٌ وَإِبْدَا الْبَعْضِ إِنْ لَيْسَ عَرَا
 534. ثُمَّ عَلَى الْمَنْعِ أَجِزْ فِيمَا اعْتَلَى ... لِلْمُصْطَفَى تَأْخِيرَ تَبْلِيغٍ إِلَى
 535. حَاجَةِ مَوْجُودٍ وَنَفْيَ عِلْمِهِ ... بِذَاتِ مَا خَصَّصَ أَوْ بِوَسْمِهِ
________________
*531. في نسخة: (بعكس الثالي) أي: الثالث، أبدلت لامه ياء، كما في قول الشاعر:
قَدْ مَرَّ يَوْمَانِ وَهَذَا الثَّالِي....وَأَ  نْتَ بِالْهِجْرَانِ لَا تُبَالِي*
 
*◄*(جمع الجوامع)[529]:[533]
 (مَسْأَلَةٌ)
*◘* تَأْخِيرُ الْبَيَانِ:
*___-* عَنْ وَقْتِ الْفِعْلِ: غَيْرُ وَاقِعٍ -وَإِنْ جَازَ-،
*___-* وَإِلَى وَقْتِهِ:
*_________•* وَاقِعٌ عِنْدَ الْجُمْهُورِ -سَوَاءٌ كَانَ لَلْمُبَيَّنِ ظَاهِرٌ أَمْ لَا-
*_________•* وَثَالِثُهَا: يَمْتَنِعُ فِي غَيْرِ الْمُجْمَلِ -وَهُوَ مَا لَهُ ظَاهِرٌ-
*_________•* وَرَابِعُهَا: يَمْتَنِعُ تَأْخِيرُ الْبَيَانِ الْإِجْمَالِيِّ فِيمَا لَهُ ظَاهِرٌ -بِخِلَافِ الْمُشْتَرَكِ وَالْمُتَوَاطِئ  ِ-
*_________•* وَخَامِسُهَا: يَمْتَنِعُ فِي غَيْرِ النَّسْخِ 
*_______________**** وَقِيلَ: يَجُوزُ تَأْخِيرُ النَّسْخِ اتِّفَاقًا
*_________•* وَسَادِسُهَا: لَا يَجُوزُ تَأْخِيرُ بَعْضٍ دُونَ بَعْضٍ
[533][535]
*_________•* وَعَلَى الْمَنْعِ: الْمُخْتَارُ:
*_______________**** أَنَّهُ يَجُوزُ لِلرَّسُولِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  تَأْخِيرُ التَّبْلِيغِ إِلَى [وَقْتِ] الْحَاجَةِ
*_______________**** وَأَنَّهُ يَجُوزُ أَنْ لَا يَعْلَمَ الْمَوْجُودُ بِالْمُخَصِّصِ وَلَا بِأَنَّهُ مُخَصِّصٌ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(النَّسْخُ)
 536. النَّسْخُ رَفْعٌ أَوْ بَيَانٌ وَالصَّوَابْ ... فِي الْحَدِّ رَفْعُ حُكْمِ شَرْعٍ بِخِطَابْ
 537. لَا نَسْخَ بِالْعَقْلِ وَقَوْلُ الرَّازِي ... بِنَسْخِ غَسْلِ أَقْطَعٍ مَجَازِي
 538. وَلَا بِالِاجْمَاعِ وَلَكِنِ اقْتَضَى ... تَضَمُّنَ النَّاسِخِ ثُمَّ الْمُرْتَضَى
 539. جَوَازُ نَسْخِ بَعْضِ قُرْآنٍ يُحَطّْ ... تِلَاوَةً وَحُكْمًا اوْ فَرْدًا فَقَطْ
 540. وَالْفِعْلِ قَبْلَهُ وَلَوْ لَمْ يُمْكِنِ ... وَبِكِتَابِهِ لَهُ وَالسُّنَنِ
 541. وَعَكْسِهِ وَلَوْ بِآحَادِ الْخَبَرْ ... وَالْحَقُّ لَمْ يَقَعْ بِهِ فِيمَا اشْتَهَرْ
 542. الشَّافِعِي حَيْثُ الْقُرَانُ وَرَدَا ... لِنَسْخِهَا فَمَعْ حَدِيثٍ عَضَدَا
 543. أَوْ وَرَدَتْ لِنَسْخِهِ مَعْهَا خُذِ ... قِرَاءَةً تُبِينُ وَفْقَ ذَا وَذِي
 544. وَبِالْقِيَاسِ الثَّالِثُ الْجَلِيِّ ... وَالرَّابِعُ الْمُدْرِكِ لِلنَّبِيِّ
 545. إِنْ نُصَّتِ الْعِلَّةُ، وَالنَّسْخِ لِذَا ... فِي عَهْدِهِ بِالنَّصِّ أَوْ قَيْسٍ إِذَا
 546. يَكُونُ أَجْلَى قِيلَ أَوْ مُسَاوِيَا ... وَالنَّسْخِ بِالْمَفْهُومِ لَوْ مُنَاوِيَا
 547. وَنَسْخِهِ مُخَالِفًا مَعْ أَصْلِهِ ... أَوْ دُونَهُ لَا الْأَصْلِ دُونَ فَصْلِهِ
 548. وَلَا لِفَحْوَى دُونَ أَصْلِهِ وَلَا ... عَكْسٌ كَمَا قَالَ بِهِ جُلَّ الْمَلَا
 549. وَالنَّسْخِ لِلْإِنْشَا وَلَوْ لَفْظَ قَضَا ... أَوْ خَبَرًا وَقَيْدَ تَأْبِيدٍ مَضَى
 550. وَنسْخِ الِاخْبَارِ بِأَنْ يُوجِبَهُ ... بِضِدِّهِ لَا خَبَرٍ كَذَّبَهُ
 551. وَلَوْ عَنَ اتٍ، وَإِلَى أَقْوَى بَدَلْ ... وَدُونَهُ وَلَمْ يَقَعْ وَقِيلَ بَلْ
 552. وَالْخُلْفُ مُنْصَبٌّ بِأَبْيَاتِي عَلَى ... حَاوِي حُرُوفِ الْعَطْفِ يَا حَاوِي الْعُلَا
*◄*(جمع الجوامع)[536][538]
*◘* النَّسْخُ: اخْتُلِفَ فِي أَنَّهُ رَفْعٌ أَوْ بَيَانٌ؛ وَالْمُخْتَارُ: رَفْعُ الْحُكْمِ الشَّرْعِيِّ بِخِطَابٍ
*___-* فَلَا نَسْخَ بِالْعَقْلِ،
*_________•* وَقَوْلُ الْإِمَامِ: "مَنْ سَقَطَ رِجْلَاهُ نُسِخَ غَسْلُهُمَا" مَدْخُولٌ
*___-* وَلَا بِالْإِجْمَاعِ،
*_________•* وَمُخَالَفَتُهُ  مْ تَتَضَمَّنُ نَاسِخًا
 [539]:[546]
*◘* وَيَجُوزُ -عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ-:
*___-* نَسْخُ بَعْضِ الْقُرْآنِ: *•* تِلَاوَةً وَحُكْمًا، *•* أَوْ أَحَدَهُمَا فَقَطْ
*___-* وَنَسْخُ الْفِعْلِ قَبْلَ التَّمَكُّنِ
*___-* وَالنَّسْخُ:
*_________•* بِقُرْآنٍ: *** لِقُرْآنٍ *** وَسُنَّةٍ
*_________•* وبِالسُّنَّةِ لِلْقُرْآنِ
*________________**** وَقِيلَ: يَمْتَنِعُ بِالْآحَادِ 
*__**______________**** وَالْحَقُّ لَمْ يَقَعْ إلَّا بِالْمُتَوَاتِر  َةِ
*_**_______________**** قَالَ الشَّافِعِيُّ: وَحَيْثُ وَقَعَ:
*________________________**‘* بِالسُّنَّةِ: فَمَعَهَا قُرْآنٌ
*________________________**‘* أَوْ بِالْقُرْآنِ: فَمَعَهُ سُنَّةٌ عَاضِدَةٌ لَهُ تُبَيِّنُ تَوَافُقَ الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ
*___-* وَبِالْقِيَاسِ
*_________•* وَثَالِثُهَا: إنْ كَانَ جَلِيًّا
*_________•* وَالرَّابِعُ: إنْ كَانَ فِي زَمَنِهِ -عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ- وَالْعِلَّةُ مَنْصُوصَةٌ
*___-* وَنَسْخُ الْقِيَاسِ فِي زَمَنِهِ -عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ-
*_________•* وَشَرْطُ نَاسِخِهِ إنْ كَانَ قِيَاسًا أَنْ يَكُونَ أَجْلَى
*________________**** وِفَاقًا لِلْإِمَامِ
*________________**** وَخِلَافًا لِلْآمِدِيِّ
  [546]:[551]
*◘* وَيَجُوزُ:
*___-** •* نَسْخُ الْفَحْوَى دُونَ أَصْلِهِ كَعَكْسِهِ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ [فيهما] *↓*
*____ •* وَالنَّسْخُ بِهِ [أي: بالفحوى]
*______________________**** وَالْأَكْثَرُ أَنَّ نَسْخَ أَحَدِهِمَا [أي: الفحوى وأصلِه] يَسْتَلْزِمُ الْآخَرَ
*___-* وَنَسْخُ الْمُخَالَفَةِ -وَإِنْ تَجَرَّدَتْ عَنْ أَصْلِهَا-
*__________ •* لَا الْأَصْلِ دُونَهَا فِي الْأَظْهَرِ
*__________ •* وَلَا النَّسْخُ بِهَا
*___-* وَنَسْخُ الْإِنْشَاءِ وَلَوْ:
*__________ •*كَانَ بِلَفْظِ:*** الْقَضَاءِ*** أَوْ الْخَبَرِ
*__________ •* أَوْ قُيِّدَ بِالتَّأْبِيدِ وَغَيْرِهِ، مِثْلَ:
*________________**** (صُومُوا أَبَدًا) *** (صُومُوا حَتْمًا)*،*
*________________****وَكَذَا: (الصَّوْمُ وَاجِبٌ مُسْتَمِرٌّ أَبَدًا) إذَا قَالَهُ إنْشَاءً، خِلَافًا لِابْنِ الْحَاجِبِ
*___-* وَنَسْخُ الْإِخْبَارِ بِإِيجَابِ الْإِخْبَارِ بِنَقِيضِهِ، 
*___-* لَا الْخَبَرِ؛
*________ •* وَقِيلَ: يَجُوزُ إنْ كَانَ عَنْ مُسْتَقْبَلٍ
  [551][552]
*◘* وَيَجُوزُ النَّسْخُ:
*___-* بِبَدَلٍ أَثْقَلَ
*___-* وَبِلَا بَدَلٍ؛
*________ •* لَكِنْ لَمْ يَقَعْ وِفَاقًا لِلشَّافِعِيِّ

----------


## فتح البارى

> *_________•* وبِالسُّنَّةِ لِلْقُرْآنِ
> *________________**** وَقِيلَ: يَمْتَنِعُ بِالْآحَادِ 
> *__**______________**** وَالْحَقُّ لَمْ يَقَعْ إلَّا بِالْمُتَوَاتِر  َةِ


قال العَطَّارُ -رحمه اللهُ- في (حاشيته):
«قوله (وَالْحَقُّ لَمْ يَقَعْ): هذا في الوقوع، وما قبله في الجواز»





> *◘ وَيَجُوزُ:
> ___- • نَسْخُ الْفَحْوَى دُونَ أَصْلِهِ كَعَكْسِهِ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ [فيهما] ↓
> ____ • وَالنَّسْخُ بِهِ [أي: بالفحوى]
> ______________________* وَالْأَكْثَرُ أَنَّ نَسْخَ أَحَدِهِمَا [أي: الفحوى وأصلِه] يَسْتَلْزِمُ الْآخَرَ*


ثَمَّ اعتراضٌ على كلامِ المصنِّفِ، رَاجِعْهُ وجوابَهُ في حاشيةِ البَنَّانيِّ، رَحِمَ اللهُ الجميعَ!

----------


## فتح البارى

*◘ وَيَجُوزُ:*
* ___- • نَسْخُ الْفَحْوَى دُونَ أَصْلِهِ كَعَكْسِهِ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ [فيهما] ↓*
* ____ • وَالنَّسْخُ بِهِ [أي: بالفحوى]**________**____**____* *↓*
* __________________________**_**↓***** وَالْأَكْثَرُ أَنَّ نَسْخَ أَحَدِهِمَا [أي: الفحوى وأصلِه] يَسْتَلْزِمُ الْآخَرَ
*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
 553. النَّسْخُ عِنْدَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَاقِعُ ... وَقَائِلُ التَّخْصِيصِ لَا يُنَازِعُ
 554. وَصَحَّحُوا انْتِفَاءَ حُكْمِ الْفَرْعِ ... بِنَسْخِ أَصْلِهِ وَكُلُّ شَرْعِي
 555. يَقْبَلُهُ وَمَنَعَ الْغَزَالِي ... كُلَّ التَّكَالِيفِ وَذُو اعْتِزَالِ
 556. مَعْرِفَةَ اللَّهِ وَكُلٌّ أَجْمَعَا ... بِأَنَّهُ فِي ذَا وَذِي مَا وَقَعَا
 557. وَقَبْلَ تَبْلِيغِ النَّبِيِّ الْمُرْتَضَى ... مَنْعُ ثُبُوتِهِ بِإِثْمٍ أَوْ قَضَا
 558. وَأَنَّ نَقْصَ النَّصِّ فِي الْعِبَادَهْ ... جُزْءًا وَشَرْطًا وَكَذَا الزِّيَادَهْ
 559. لَيْسَ بِنَسْخٍ وَالْمَثَارُ رَفَعَتْ ... وَارْجِعْ لَهُ مَا فُصِّلَتْ أَوْ فُرِّعَتْ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
[553]
 *◘* النَّسْخُ وَاقِعٌ عِنْدَ كُلِّ الْمُسْلِمِينَ
*___-* وَسَمَّاهُ أَبُو مُسْلِمٍ تَخْصِيصًا -فَقِيلَ: خَالَفَ- فَالْخُلْفُ لَفْظِيٌّ
[554]:[556]
*◘* وَالْمُخْتَارُ:
*___-* أَنَّ نَسْخَ حُكْمِ الْأَصْلِ لَا يَبْقَى مَعَهُ حُكْمُ الْفَرْعِ
*___-* وَأَنَّ كُلَّ حُكْمٍ شَرْعِيٍّ يَقْبَلُ النَّسْخَ
*________•* وَمَنَعَ الْغَزَالِيُّ نَسْخَ جَمِيعِ التَّكَالِيفِ *•* وَالْمُعْتَزِلَ  ةُ نَسْخَ وُجُوبِ الْمَعْرِفَةِ = وَالْإِجْمَاعُ عَلَى عَدَمِ الْوُقُوعِ
[557]
*◘* وَالْمُخْتَارُ أَنَّ النَّاسِخَ قَبْلَ تَبْلِيغِهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  الْأُمَّةَ لَا يَثْبُتُ فِي حَقِّهِمْ
*___-* وَقِيلَ: يَثْبُتُ بِمَعْنَى الِاسْتِقْرَارِ فِي الذِّمَّةِ لَا الِامْتِثَالِ
 [558]:[559]
*◘** -* أَمَّا الزِّيَادَةُ عَلَى النَّصِّ فَلَيْسَتْ بِنَسْخٍ خِلَافًا لِلْحَنَفِيَّةِ
*________•* وَمَثَارُهُ: هَلْ رَفَعَتْ؟
*_**_______________**** وَإِلَى الْمَأْخَذِ: عَوْدُ الْأَقْوَالِ الْمُفَصَّلَةِ وَالْفُرُوعِ الْمُبَيَّنَةِ
*_-* وَكَذَا الْخِلَافُ فِي جُزْءِ الْعِبَادَةِ أَوْ شَرْطِهَا

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(خَاتِمَةٌ)
 560. النَّاسِخُ الْآخِرُ لَا نِزَاعُ ... وَطُرُقُ الْعِلْمِ بِهِ الْإِجْمَاعُ
 561. أَوْ قَوْلُ خَيْرِ الْخَلْقِ هَذَا بَعْدَ ذَا ... أَوْ نَاسِخٌ أَوْ كُنْتُ أَنْهَى عَنْ كَذَا
 562. أَوْ نَصُّه عَلَى خِلَافِ الْأَوَّلِ ... أَوْ قَوْلُ رَاوٍ سَابِقٌ هَذَا يَلِي
 563. أَوْ قَالَ لِلْمَنْسُوخِ هَذَا النَّاسِخُ ... لَا فِي الْأَصَحِّ قَوْلُهُ ذَا نَاسِخُ
 564. وَالتَّالِ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ وَالرَّسْمِيَّه  ْ ... وَوَفْقُهُ الْبَرَاءَةَ الْأَصْلِيَّهْ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(خَاتِمَةٌ)
[560]:[564]
*◘* يَتَعَيَّنُ النَّاسِخُ بِتَأَخُّرِهِ
*___-* وَطَرِيقُ الْعِلْمِ بِتَأَخُّرِهِ:
*________•* الْإِجْمَاعُ
*________•* أَوْ قَوْلُهُ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: :
*_**_______________**** هَذَا نَاسِخٌ، أَوْ بَعْدَ ذَاكَ،
*_**_______________**** أَوْ كُنْتُ نَهَيْتُ عَنْ كَذَا فَافْعَلُوهُ
*________•* أَوْ النَّصُّ عَلَى خِلَافِ الْأَوَّلِ
*________•* أَوْ قَوْلُ الرَّاوِي: هَذَا سَابِقٌ
*___-* وَلَا أَثَرَ:
*________•* لِمُوَافَقَةِ أَحَدِ النَّصَّيْنِ لِلْأَصْلِ =
*________•* وَثُبُوتِ إحْدَى الْآيَتَيْنِ فِي الْمُصْحَفِ بَعْدَ الْأُخْرَى =
*________•* وَتَأَخُّرِ إسْلَامِ الرَّاوِي، =* •* وَقَوْلِهِ: هَذَا نَاسِخٌ -لَا النَّاسِخُ- = خِلَافًا لِزَاعِمِيهَا

 _______________________
 انتهيتُ -بفَضْلِ اللهِ وَمَنِّهِ وكَرَمِهِ- مِنَ الكتابِ الأوَّلِ، أسألُ اللهَ التَّوفِيقَ والسَّدَادَ

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

بارك الله فيك فعلا هذه فكرة مبتكرة وتعين الطالب على فهم النثر والمتن معا فجزاك الله خيرا وأعظم أجرك في هذا الشهر الكريم .

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(الْكِتَابُ الثَّانِي فِي السُّنَّةِ)
 565. قَوْلُ النَّبِي وَالْفِعْلُ وَالتَّقْرِيرُ ... سُنَّتُهُ وَهَمُّهُ الْمَذْكُورُ
 566. الْأَنْبِيَاءُ كُلُّهُمْ ذُو عِصْمَةِ ... فَلَمْ يَقَعْ مِنْهُمْ وَلَوْ بِالْغَفْلَةِ
 567. ذَنْبٌ وَلَوْ صَغِيرَةً فِي الْأَظْهَرِ ... فَلَا يُقِرُّ الْمُصْطَفَى مِنْ مُنْكَرِ
 568. وَالصَّمْتُ عَنْ فِعْلٍ وَلَوْ مَا اسْتَبْشَرَا ... وَقِيلَ لَا مِمَّنْ بِالِانْكَارِ اجْتَرَا
 569. وَقِيلَ لَا مِنْ كَافِرٍ وَذِي نِفَاقْ ... وَقِيلَ لَا الْكَافِرِ غَيْرِ ذِي النِّفَاقْ
 570. دَلَّ عَلَى الْجَوَازِ لِلْفَاعِلِ مَعْ ... سِوَاهُ وَالْقَاضِي لِغَيْرِهِ مَنَعْ
 571. قُلْتُ عَلَى الْأَوَّلِ قَدْ دَلَّ عَلَى ... إِبَاحَةٍ لَا نَدْبًا اوْ حَتْمًا جَلَا
 572. وَإِنْ يَكُنْ فِي عَصْرِهِ وَمَا عُلِمْ ... مِنْهُ اطِّلَاعٌ فِيهِ خُلْفٌ مُنْتَظِمْ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(الْكِتَابُ الثَّانِي فِي السُّنَّةِ)
[565]:[567]
(*◘*) وَهِيَ أَقْوَالُ مُحَمَّدٍ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وَأَفْعَالُهُ
*___**◘* الْأَنْبِيَاءُ -عَلَيْهِمُ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ- مَعْصُومُونَ لَا يَصْدُرُ عَنْهُمْ ذَنْبٌ وَلَوْ سَهْوًا، وِفَاقًا لِلْأُسْتَاذِ وَالشَّهْرِسْتَ  انِيِّ وَعِيَاضٍ وَالشَّيْخِ الْإِمَامِ
*________**-* فَإِذَنْ لَا يُقِرُّ مُحَمَّدٌ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أَحَدًا عَلَى بَاطِلٍ
[568]:[572]
*___**◘** وَسُكُوتُهُ بِلَا سَبَبٍ -وَلَوْ غَيْرَ مُسْتَبْشِرٍ- عَلَى الْفِعْلِ مُطْلَقًا =* *↓*
*________**-** -وَقِيلَ: إلَّا فِعْلَ مَنْ يُغْرِيهِ الْإِنْكَارُ
**________**-**-* وَقِيلَ: إلَّا الْكَافِرَ وَلَوْ مُنَافِقًا
*________**-**-* وَقِيلَ: إلَّا الْكَافِرَ غَيْرَ الْمُنَافِقِ-*_____**____* = دَلِيلُ الْجَوَازِ:
*_**______________________________  ___________**•* لِلْفَاعِلِ
*_**______________________________  ___________**•* وَكَذَا لِغَيْرِهِ خِلَافًا لِلْقَاضِي

_______________
قوله (وسكوتُه): مبتدأ خبره قوله (دليل ..) = حاشية البَنَّاني -رحمه الله-

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)573. وَغَيْرُ حَظْرٍ فِعْلُهُ لِلْعِصْمَةِ ... وَغَيْرُ ذِي كَرَاهَةٍ لِلنُّدْرَةِ
574. فَإِنْ يَكُنْ عَادِيًّا او يَخْتَصُّ بِهْ ... أَوْ لِبَيَانِ مُجْمَلٍ لَا يَشْتَبِهْ
575. وَمَا لِعَادِيٍّ وَشَرْعٍ يَرِدُ ... كَالْحَجِّ رَاكِبًا بِهِ تَرَدُّدُ
576. وَمَا سِوَاهُ إِنْ تَبَدَّتْ صِفَتُهْ ... فَمِثْلُهُ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ أُمَّـتُهْ
577. وَعُلِمَتْ بِنَصٍّ اوْ تَسْوِيَـتِهْ ... بِآخَرٍ إِذْ لَا خَفَا فِي جِهَتِهْ
578. وَبِوُقُوعِهِ بَيَانًا وَامْتِثَالْ ... لِمَا عَلَى الْوُجُوبِ أَوْ سِوَاهُ دَالّْ
579. وَخُصَّ حَتْمًا وَسْمُهُ كَالنَّذْرِ ... وَكَوْنُهُ لَوْ لَمْ يَجِبْ ذَا حَظْرِ
580. كَقَرْنِهِ الصَّلَاةَ بِالْأَذَانِ ... وَالثَّانِ مِثْلُ الْحَدِّ وَالْخِتَانِ
581. وَالنَّدْبَ قَصْدُ الْقُرْبَةِ الْمُجَرَّدُ ... وَكَونُهُ قَضَاءَ نَدْبٍ يُعْهَدُ
582. أَوْ جُهِلَتْ فَلِلْوُجُوبِ وَخُذِ ... لِلنَّدْبِ وَالتَّخْيِيرِ وَالْوَقْفِ بِذِي
583. وَفِي سِوَى التَّخْيِيرِ مُطْلَقًا وَفِي ... ذَيْنِ مَتَى مَا قَصْدُ قُرْبَةٍ يَفِي

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)[573]:[583]
*___**◘* وَفِعْلُهُ: غَيْرُ مُحَرَّمٍ لِلْعِصْمَةِ، وَغَيْرُ مَكْرُوهٍ لِلنُّدْرَةِ
*________**-* وَمَا كَانَ جِبِلِّيًّا أَوْ بَيَانًا أَوْ مُخَصَّصًا بِهِ = فَوَاضِحٌ
*________**-* وَفِيمَا تَرَدَّدَ بَيْنَ الْجِبِلِّيِّ وَالشَّرْعِيِّ -كَالْحَجِّ رَاكِبًا- = تَرَدُّدٌ
*________**-* وَمَا سِوَاهُ:
*_______________•* إنْ عُلِمَتْ صِفَتُهُ = فَأُمَّتُهُ مِثْلُهُ
*_**______________________**** وَتُعْلَمُ: 
*_**__________________________**,* بِنَصٍّ
*_**__________________________**,* وَتَسْوِيَةٍ بِمَعْلُومِ الْجِهَةِ
*_**__________________________**,* وَوُقُوعِهِ بَيَانًا أَوْ امْتِثَالًا لَدَالٍّ عَلَى وُجُوبٍ أَوْ نَدْبٍ أَوْ إبَاحَةٍ
*_**______________________**** وَيَخُصُّ:
*_**__________________________**,* الْوُجُوبَ:
*_**______________________________  __**.* أَمَارَاتُهُ -كَالصَّلَاةِ بِالْأَذَانِ-
*_**______________________________  __**.* وَكَوْنُهُ مَمْنُوعًا لَوْ لَمْ يَجِبْ -كَالْخِتَانِ وَالْحَدِّ-
*_**__________________________**,* وَالنَّدْبَ: مُجَرَّدُ قَصْدِ الْقُرْبَةِ -وَهُوَ كَثِيرٌ-
*_______________•* وَإِنْ جُهِلَتْ:
*_**______________________**** فَلِلْوُجُوبِ
*_**______________________**** وَقِيلَ: لِلْإِبَاحَةِ
*_**______________________**** وَقِيلَ: بِالْوَقْفِ فِي الْكُلِّ، *** وَفِي الْأَوَّلَيْنِ مُطْلَقًا، *** وَفِيهِمَا إِنْ ظَهَرَ قَصْدُ الْقُرْبَةِ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) 584. إِنْ يَتَعَارَضْ قَوْلُهُ وَالْفِعْلُ ... وَمُقْتَضَى الْقَوْلِ لَهُ يَدُلُّ
 585. بِأَنَّ فِيهِ يَجِبُ التَّكْرِيرُ ... وَخَصَّهُ فَالنَّاسِخُ الْأَخِيرُ
 586. إِنْ جُهِلَ التَّارِيخُ فِيهِ خُلْفُ ... ثَالِثُهَا وَهْوَ الْأَصَحُّ الْوَقْفُ
 587. أَوْ خَصَّنَا فَفِيهِ لَا تَعَارُضَا ... ثُمَّ الْأَخِيرُ نَاسِخٌ لِمَا مَضَى
 588. فِي حَقِّنَا حَيْثُ دَلِيلٌ جَا عَلَى ... الِاقْتِدَا وَإِنْ أَخِيرٌ جُهِلَا
 589. ثَالِثُهَا الْأَصَحُّ بِالقَوْلِ العَمَلْ ... وَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَنَا وَلِلْهَادِي شَمَلْ
 590. فَالْآخِرُ النَّاسِخُ إِنْ لَمْ يُعْرَفِ ... صَحِّحْ لَنَا القَوْلَ وَلِلْهَادِي قِفِ
 591. فَإِنْ يَكُنْ شُمُولُهُ لَا نَصَّا ... بَلْ ظَاهِرًا فَالْفِعْلُ مِنْهُ خَصَّا

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)[584]:[586]
*___**◘* إذَا تَعَارَضَ الْقَوْلُ وَالْفِعْلُ وَدَلَّ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى تَكَرُّرِ مُقْتَضَى الْقَوْلِ:
*________**-* فَإِنْ كَانَ خَاصًّا بِهِ: فَالْمُتَأَخِّر  ُ نَاسِخٌ
*______________________•* فَإِنْ جُهِلَ: فَثَالِثُهَا الْأَصَحُّ الْوَقْفُ
[587]:[589]
*________**-* وَإِنْ كَانَ خَاصًّا بِنَا:
*___________________•* فَلَا مُعَارَضَةَ فِيهِ [ :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ]
*___________________•* وَفِي الْأُمَّةِ الْمُتَأَخِّرُ نَاسِخٌ إِنْ دَلَّ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى التَّأَسِّي
*_**___________________________**** فَإِنْ جُهِلَ التَّارِيخُ: فَثَالِثُهَا الْأَصَحُّ أَنَّهُ يُعْمَلُ بِالْقَوْلِ
[589]:[591]
*________**-* وَإِنْ كَانَ عَامًّا لَنَا وَلَهُ: فَتَقَدُّمُ الْفِعْلِ أَوِ الْقَوْلِ لَهُ وَلِلْأُمَّةِ كَمَا مَرَّ
*___________________•* إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ الْعَامُّ ظَاهِرًا فِيهِ: فَالْفِعْلُ تَخْصِيصٌ

----------


## فتح البارى

> بارك الله فيك فعلا هذه فكرة مبتكرة وتعين الطالب على فهم النثر والمتن معا فجزاك الله خيرا وأعظم أجرك في هذا الشهر الكريم .


وَجَزَاكُمْ خَيْرًا وَبَارَكَ فِيكُمْ وَنَفَعَ بِكُمْ

----------


## فتح البارى

> 589. ثَالِثُهَا الْأَصَحُّ بِالقَوْلِ العَمَلْ ... وَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَنَا وَلِلْهَادِي شَمَلْ


في نسخة:
 589. ثَالِثُهَا الْأَصَحُّ بِالقَوْلِ عُمِلْ... وَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَنَا وَلِلْهَادِي شَمِلْ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(الْكَلَامُ فِي الْأَخْبَارِ)
 592. اللَّفْظُ ذُو التَّرْكِيبِ إِمَّا مُهْمَلُ ... وَلَيْسَ مَوْضُوعًا، وَقَوْمٌ أَبْطَلُوا
 593. وُجُودَهُ أَيْضًا وَمِنْهُمُ الْإِمَامْ ... والتَّاجُ، أَوْ مُسْتَعْمَلٌ وَهْوَ الْكَلَامْ
 594. وَحَدُّهُ قَوْلٌ مُفِيدٌ يُقْصَدُ ... لِذَاتِهِ وَوَضْعُهُ الْمُعْتَمَدُ
 595. حَقِيقَةً أُطْلِقَ فِي النَّفْسَانِي ... ثَالِثُهَا فِيهِ وَفِي اللِّسَانِي

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(الْكَلَامُ فِي الْأَخْبَارِ)
[592][593]
*◘* الْمُرَكَّبُ:
*___-* إِمَّا مُهْمَلٌ؛ وَهُوَ مَوْجُودٌ خِلَافًا لِلْإِمَامِ، وَلَيْسَ مَوْضُوعًا
*___-* وَإِمَّا مُسْتَعْمَلٌ؛ وَالْمُخْتَارُ أَنَّهُ مَوْضُوعٌ
[594][595]
*◘* وَالْكَلَامُ مَا تَضَمَّنَ مِنَ الْكَلِمِ إِسْنَادًا مُفِيدًا مَقْصُودًا لِذَاتِهِ
*___-* وَقَالَتِ الْمُعْتَزِلَةُ  : إنَّهُ حَقِيقَةٌ فِي اللِّسَانِيِّ
*___-* وَقَالَ الْأَشْعَرِيُّ
*____________•* مَرَّةً فِي النَّفْسَانِيِّ -وَهُوَ الْمُخْتَارُ-،
*____________•* وَمَرَّةً مُشْتَرَكٌ
 
يتبع ..

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) 596. وَهْوَ مَحَلُّ نَظَرِ الْأُصُولِي ... فَإِنْ أَفَادَ طَلَبَ التَّحْصِيلِ
 597. لِلْكَفِّ عَنْ مَاهِيَّةٍ أَوْ فِعْلِ ذِي ... نَهْيٌ وَأَمْرٌ لَوْ مِنَ الْأَدْنَى خُذِ
 598. أَوْ ذِكْرِهَا بِالْوَضْعِ فَاسْتِفْهَامُ ... أَوْ لَيْسَ فِيهِ طَلَبٌ يُرَامُ
 599. وَلَا احْتِمَالُ الصِّدْقِ وَالْكِذْبِ ظَهَرْ ... تَنْبِيهٌ انْشَاءٌ وَإِلَّا فَخَبَرْ
 600. قَوْمٌ أَبَوْا تَعْرِيفَهُ بِرَسْمِ ... كَعَدَمٍ وَضِدِّهِ وَالْعِلْمِ
 601. وَقَدْ يُقَالُ مَا بِهِ قَدْ يَحْصُلُ ... مَدْلُولُهُ فِي خَارِجٍ فَالْأَوَّلُ
 602. وَمَا لَهُ خَارِجُ صِدْقٍ أَوْ كَذِبْ ... فَخَبَرٌ قَبْلَ الْكَلَامِ مُنْتَسِبْ
 603. تَطَابُقُ الْوَاقِعِ صِدْقُ الْخَبَرِ ... وَكِذْبُهُ عَدَمُهُ فِي الْأَشْهَرِ
 604. وَقِيلَ بَلْ تَطَابُقُ اعْتِقَادِهِ ... وَلَوْ خَطًا، وَالْكِذْبُ فِي افْتِقَادِهِ
 605. فَفَاقِدُ اعْتِقَادِهِ لَدَيْهِ ... وَاسِطَةٌ وَقِيلَ لَا عَلَيْهِ
 606. الْجَاحِظُ الصِّدْقُ الَّذِي يُطَابِقُ ... مُعْتَقَدًا وَوَاقِعًا يُوَافِقُ
 607. وَفَاقِدٌ مَعَ اعْتِقَادِهِ الْكَذِبْ ... وَغَيْرُ ذَا لَيْسَ بِصِدْقٍ أَوْ كَذِبْ
 608. وَوَافَقَ الرَّاغِبُ فِي الْقِسْمَيْنِ ... وَوَصَفَ الثَّالِثَ بِالْوَصْفَيْنِ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)[596]:[608]
*___-* وَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ الْأُصُولِيُّ فِي اللِّسَانِيِّ
*___**___* (1) فَإِنْ أَفَادَ بِالْوَضْعِ طَلَبًا فَطَلَبُ:
*_____________•* ذِكْرِ الْمَاهِيَّةِ = اسْتِفْهَامٌ 
*_**____________•* وَتَحْصِيلِهَا أَوْ تَحْصِيلِ الْكَفِّ عَنْهَا = أَمْرٌ وَنَهْيٌ -وَلَوْ مِنْ مُلْتَمِسٍ وَسَائِلٍ-
*___**___* (2) وَإِلَّا:
*_____________•* فَمَا لَا يَحْتَمِلُ الصِّدْقَ وَالْكَذِبَ = تَنْبِيهٌ وَإِنْشَاءٌ
*_____________•* وَمُحْتَمِلُهُم  َا = الْخَبَرُ
*_**__________________**** وَأَبَى قَوْمٌ تَعْرِيفَهُ كَالْعِلْمِ وَالْوُجُودِ وَالْعَدَمِ، *** وَقَدْ يُقَالُ:
*_**____________________*( أ ) الْإِنْشَاءُ مَا يَحْصُلُ مَدْلُولُهُ فِي الْخَارِجِ بِالْكَلَامِ
*_**____________________*(ب) وَالْخَبَرُ خِلَافُهُ؛ أَيْ مَا لَهُ خَارِجُ صِدْقٍ أَوْ كَذِبٍ،
*_**_________________________**,* وَلَا مَخْرَجَ لَهُ عَنْهُمَا؛ لِأَنَّهُ إمَّا مُطَابِقٌ لِلْخَارِجِ أَوْ لَا،
*_**_________________________**,* وَقِيلَ بِالْوَاسِطَةِ
*_**____________________________*× فَالْجَاحِظُ:
*_**______________________________**.* إمَّا مُطَابِقٌ مَعَ الِاعْتِقَادِ وَنَفْيِهِ
*_**______________________________**.* أَوْ لَا مُطَابِقٌ مَعَ الِاعْتِقَادِ وَنَفْيِهِ
*_**______________________________  ________________*~ فَالثَّانِي فِيهِمَا وَاسِطَةٌ
*_**____________________________*× وَغَيْرُهُ: 
*_**______________________________**.* الصِّدْقُ: الْمُطَابَقَةُ لِاعْتِقَادِ الْمُخْبِرِ طَابَقَ الْخَارِجَ أَوْ لَا،
*_**______________________________**.* وَكَذِبُهُ عَدَمُهَا
*_**______________________________  ________________*~ فَالسَّاذَجُ وَاسِطَةٌ
*_**____________________________*× وَالرَّاغِبُ:
*_**______________________________**.* الصِّدْقُ: الْمُطَابَقَةُ الْخَارِجِيَّةُ مَعَ الِاعْتِقَادِ
*_**______________________________**.* فَإِنْ فُقِدَا فَمِنْهُ:
*_**______________________________  ___*^ كَذِبٌ،
*_**______________________________  ___*^ ~ وَمَوْصُوفٌ بِهِمَا بِجِهَتَيْنِ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) 609. وَالْحُكْمُ بِالنِّسْبَةِ مَدْلُولُ الْخَبَرْ ... دُونَ ثُبُوتِهَا عَلَى الْقَوْلِ الْأَبَرّْ
 610. وَمَوْرِدُ الصِّدْقِ بِهِ وَالْكَذِبِ ... هُوَ الَّذِي ضُمِّنَهُ مِنْ نِسَبِ
 611. لَا غَيْرُهَا كَقَائِمٍ فِي الْجُمْلَةِ ... زَيْدُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو قَامَ لَا الْبُنُوَّةِ
 612. مِنْ ثَمَّ قَالَ مَالِكٌ مَنْ شَهِدَا ... فِي ذَا بِتَوْكِيلٍ فَعَنْهُ مَا عَدَا
 613. إِلَى انْتِسَابٍ وَإِمَامُنَا ذَهَبْ ... وَكَالَةً أَصْلًا وَضِمْنًا بِالنَّسَبْ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)[610]
*_**__________________**** وَمَدْلُولُ الْخَبَرِ الْحُكْمُ بِالنِّسْبَةِ لَا ثُبُوتُهَا -وِفَاقًا لِلْإِمَامِ وَخِلَافًا لِلْقَرَافِيِّ-
*_**____________________________**,* وَإِلَّا لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِنَ الْخَبَرِ كَذِبًا
[611]:[613]
*_**__________________**** وَمَوْرِدُ الصِّدْقِ وَالْكَذِبِ النِّسْبَةُ الَّتِي تَضَمَّنَهَا لَيْسَ غَيْرُ،
*_**________________________**,* كَـ(قَائِمٌ) فِي: (زَيْدُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو قَائِمٌ)، لَا بُنُوَّةُ زَيْدٍ
*_**________________________**,* وَمِنْ ثَمَّ:
*_**__________________ ________**.* قَالَ مَالِكٌ وَبَعْضُ أَصْحَابِنَا:
*_**__________________ ____________* الشَّهَادَةُ بِتَوْكِيلِ فُلَانِ بْنِ فُلَانٍ فُلَانًا شَهَادَةٌ بِالْوَكَالَةِ فَقَطْ
*_**__________________ ________**.* وَالْمَذْهَبُ: بِالنَّسَبِ ضِمْنًا، وَالْوَكَالَةِ أَصْلًا



___________________
هَذِهِ المشَاركةُ تبعٌ للمُشَاركةِ السَّابقةِ في التَّقسِيم

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ*)
* 614. بِالْكِذْبِ قَطْعًا خَبَرٌ قَدْ يَتَّسِمْ ... كَمَا خِلَافُهُ ضَرُورَةً عُلِمْ*
* 615. أَوْ بِدَلِيلٍ كَادِّعَا الرِّسَالَهْ ... بَعْدَ النَّبِي أَوْ قَبْلَهُ وَمَا لَهْ*
* 616. مُعْجِزَةٌ أَوْ صَادِقٌ يُصَدِّقُ ... وَغَيْرَ مَوْجُودٍ حَدِيثٌ يُطْلَقُ*
* 617. بَعْدَ شَدِيدِ الْفَحْصِ عِنْدَ أَهْلِهِ ... وَمَا الدَّوَاعِي انْبَعَثَتْ لِنَقْلِهِ*
* 618. فَجَاءَ آحَادًا وَفِي الثَّلَاثَةِ ... خُلْفٌ وَبَعْضُ السُّنةِ الْمَرْوِيَّةِ*
* 619. وَكُلُّ مَا أَوْهَمَ بَاطِلًا وَلَا ... يَقْبَلُ تَأْوِيلًا فَكِذْبُهُ جَلَا*
* 620. أَوْ مِنْهُ مَا يُزِيلُ وَهْمَهُ سَقَطْ ... وَسَبَبُ الْوَضْعِ افْتِرَاءٌ أَوْ غَلَطْ

**◄*(جمع الجوامع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ*)
[614]:[615]
*◘** الْخَبَرُ:*
* (1) إمَّا مَقْطُوعٌ بِكَذِبِهِ، كَالْمَعْلُومِ خِلَافُهُ ضَرُورَةً أَوْ اسْتِدْلَالًا
[619][620]
**___-** وَكُلُّ خَبَرٍ [عَنْهُ ]:
**_____________•**  أَوْهَمَ بَاطِلًا وَلَمْ يَقْبَلِ التَّأْوِيلَ = فَمَكْذُوبٌ
**_____________•** أَوْ نَقَصَ مِنْهُ مَا يُزِيلُ الْوَهْمَ  = __↑
**___-** وَسَبَبُ الْوَضْعِ:
**_____________•** نِسْيَانٌ
**_____________•** أَوْ افْتِرَاءٌ
**_____________•** أَوْ* *غَلَطٌ
**_____________•** أَوْ غَيْرُهَا
[615]:[618]
**___-** وَمِنْ الْمَقْطُوعِ بِكَذِبِهِ -عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ-:
**_____________•** خَبَرُ مُدَّعِي الرِّسَالَةِ بِلَا مُعْجِزَةٍ أَوْ تَصْدِيقِ الصَّادِقِ
**_____________•** وَمَا نُقِّبَ عَنْهُ وَلَمْ يُوجَدْ عِنْدَ أَهْلِهِ
**_____________•** وَبَعْضُ الْمَنْسُوبِ إلَى النَّبِيِّ 
**_____________•** وَالْمَنْقُولُ آحَادًا فِيمَا تَتَوَفَّرُ الدَّوَاعِي عَلَى نَقْلِهِ -خِلَافًا لِلرَّافِضَةِ-



يتبع ...
*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)621. وَمِنْهُ مَا بِالصِّدْقِ قَطْعًا يُوسَمُ ... كَخَبَرِ الصَّادِقِ أَوْ مَا يُعْلَمُ
 622. ضَرُورَةً قَطْعًا أَوِ اسْتِدْلَالَا ... عَلَى قِيَاسِ مَا مَضَى إِبْطَالَا
 623. وَبَعْضِ مَنْسُوبٍ إِلَى مُحَمَّدِ ... وَذِي تَوَاتُرٍ بِذِكْرِ عَدَدِ
 624. يَمْتَنِعُ اتِّفَاقُهُمْ عَلَى الْكَذِبْ ... عَنْ مُدْرَكٍ بِالْحِسِّ لَوْ مَعْنًى نُسِبْ
 625. ثُمَّ حُصُولُ الْعِلْمِ آيَةُ اجْتِمَاعْ ... شُرُوطِهِ وَمَا كَفَى فِيهِ رُبَاعْ
 626. عَلَى الأَصَحِّ وَسِوَاهَا صَالِحُ ... مِنْ غَيْرِ ضَبْطٍ وَلِوَقْفٍ جَانِحُ
 627. فِي الْخَمْسِ قَاضِيهِمْ، وَلِلْإِصْطَخْر  ِي ... -وَهْوَ اخْتِياري- حدُّهُ مِنْ عَشْرِ
 628. وَالْقَوْلُ بِاثْنَيْ عَشْرَ أَوْ عِشْرِينَا ... يُحْكَى وَأَرْبَعِينَ أَوْ سَبْعِينَا
 629. أَوْ بِضْعَ عَشْرٍ وَثلَاثَمِائَةِ ...دُونَ اشْتِرَاطِ فَقْدِ جَمْعِ بَلْدَةِ
 630. أَوْ فَقْدِ كُفْرٍ فِي الْأَصَحِّ فِيهِمَا ... وَالْعِلْمُ فِيهِ لِلضَّرُورَةِ انْتَمَى
 631. وَابْنُ الْجُوَيْنِي قَالَ وَالْكَعْبِيُّ ... بَلْ نَظَرِيٌّ لَكِنِ الْمَعْنِيُّ
 632. عِنْدَ إِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ الْوَقْفُ لَهْ ... حَقًّا عَلَى مُقَدِّمَاتٍ حَاصِلَهْ
 633. لَا الِاحْتِيَاجُ بَعْدَهُ لِلنَّظَرِ ... وَالْآمِدِيُّ الوَقْفُ لِلتَّحَيُّرِ
 634. إِنْ عَنْ عِيَانٍ أَخْبَرُوا وَإِلَّا ... فَمَا شَرَطْنَاهُ يَعُمُّ الْكُلَّا
 635. ثُمَّ الْأَصَحُّ أَنَّ عِلْمَهُ ائْتَلَفْ ... لِعُظْمِ جَمْعٍ وَالْقَرَائِنِ اخْتَلَفْ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع) [625]:[635]
(2) وَإِمَّا بِصِدْقِهِ، كَـ:
*___-* خَبَرِ الصَّادِقِ 
*___-* وَبَعْضِ الْمَنْسُوبِ إلَى مُحَمَّدٍ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
*___-* وَالْمُتَوَاتِر  ِ -مَعْنًى أَوْ لَفْظًا-
*_________•* وَهُوَ خَبَرُ جَمْعٍ يَمْتَنِعُ تَوَاطُؤُهُمْ عَلَى الْكَذِبِ عَنْ مَحْسُوسٍ
*_________•* وَحُصُولُ الْعِلْمِ آيَةُ اجْتِمَاعِ شَرَائِطِهِ
*_**__________________**** وَلَا تَكْفِي الْأَرْبَعَةُ -وِفَاقًا لِلْقَاضِي وَالشَّافِعِيَّ  ةِ-، وَمَا زَادَ عَلَيْهَا صَالِحٌ مِنْ غَيْرِ ضَبْطٍ
*_**__________________**** وَتَوَقَّفَ الْقَاضِي فِي الْخَمْسَةِ
*_**__________________**** وَقَالَ الْإِصْطَخْرِيّ  ُ: أَقَلُّهُ عَشَرَةٌ
*_**__________________**** وَقِيلَ: اثْنَا عَشَرَ، *** وَعِشْرُونَ، *** وَأَرْبَعُونَ، *** وَسَبْعُونَ، *** وَثَلَاثُمِائَة  ٍ وَبِضْعَةَ عَشَرَ
*_________**•* وَالْأَصَحُّ:
*_**__________________**** لَا يُشْتَرَطُ فِيهِ:* ,* إِسْلَامٌ *,* وَلَا عَدَمُ احْتِوَاءِ بَلَدٍ
*_**__________________**** وَأَنَّ الْعِلْمَ فِيهِ ضَرُورِيٌّ
*_**________________________**,* وَقَالَ الْكَعْبِيُّ وَالْإِمَامَانِ  : نَظَرِيٌّ
*_**__________________ ________**.* وَفَسَّرَهُ إمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ بِتَوَقُّفِهِ عَلَى مُقَدِّمَاتٍ حَاصِلَةٍ لَا الِاحْتِيَاجُ إِلَى النَّظَرِ عَقِيبَهُ
*_**________________________**,* وَتَوَقَّفَ الْآمِدِيُّ
*____________←* ثُمَّ إنْ أَخْبَرُوا عَنْ عِيَانٍ فَذَاكَ، وَإِلَّا فَيُشْتَرَطُ ذَلِكَ فِي كُلِّ الطَّبَقَاتِ
*_________•* وَالصَّحِيحُ:
*_**__________________**** -ثَالِثُهَا- أَنَّ عِلْمَهُ:
*_**________________________**,* لِكَثْرَةِ الْعَدَدِ = مُتَّفِقٌ لِلسَّامِعِينَ،
*_**________________________**,* وَلِلْقَرَائِنِ = قَدْ يَخْتَلِفُ فَيَحْصُلُ لِزَيْدٍ دُونَ عَمْرٍو
يتبع ...

----------


## فتح البارى

> وَفَسَّرَهُ إمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ بِتَوَقُّفِهِ عَلَى مُقَدِّمَاتٍ حَاصِلَةٍ لَا الِاحْتِيَاجُ إِلَى النَّظَرِ عَقِيبَهُ


كذا في المطبوع!، والصوابُ: (الاحتياجِ)، معطوفة على (توقفِهِ) أي: لا بالاحتياجِ

 أما في النظم فالصوابُ الرفعُ 



> 631. وَابْنُ الْجُوَيْنِي قَالَ وَالْكَعْبِيُّ ... بَلْ نَظَرِيٌّ لَكِنِ الْمَعْنِيُّ
>  632. عِنْدَ إِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ الْوَقْفُ لَهْ ... حَقًّا عَلَى مُقَدِّمَاتٍ حَاصِلَهْ
>  633. لَا الِاحْتِيَاجُ بَعْدَهُ لِلنَّظَرِ ... وَالْآمِدِيُّ الوَقْفُ لِلتَّحَيُّرِ


معطوفة على (الوقفُ)

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) 636. وَأَنَّ الِاجْمَاعَ عَلَى وَفْقِ خَبَرْ ... لَيْسَ يُفِيدُ صِدْقَهُ لَوْ مَا ظَهَرْ
 637. وَهَكَذَا بَقَاءُ نَقْلِ خَبَرِ ... حَيْثُ دَوَاعِي الرَّدِ ذُو تَوَفُّرِ
 638. وَلَا افْتِرَاقُ الْعُلَمَاءِ الْكُمَّلِ ... مَا بَيْنَ مُحْتَجٍّ وَذِي تَأَوُّلِ
 639. وَأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَجْمَعُوا عَلَى الْقَبُولْ ... يَدُلُّ قَطْعًا لَا إِلَى ظَنٍّ يَؤُولْ
 640. وَهَكَذَا الْمُخْبِرُ فِي جَمْعٍ وَلَمْ ... يُكَذِّبُوا وَلَيْسَ فِيهِمْ مُتَّهَمْ
 641. أَوْ مُخْبِرٌ بِمَسْمَعٍ مِنَ النَّبِي ... وَلَيْسَ لِلتَّقْرِيرِ أَوْ لِلْكَذِبِ
 642. مِنْ حَامِلٍ ثَالِثُهَا فِي الدُّنْيَوِي ... يَدُلُّ لَا الدِّينِيِّ وَالْعَكْسُ رُوِي
643. وَمِنْهُ مَا يُظَنُّ صِدْقُهُ البَهِي ... كَخَبَرِ الْآحَادِ مَا لَمْ يَنْتَهِ
 644. إِلَى تَوَاتُرٍ وَمِنْهُ الْمُسْتَفِيضْ ... مَا شَاعَ عَنْ أَصْلٍ وَلَيْسَ ذَا نَقِيضْ
 645. مَشْهُورِنَا بَلْ رِدْفُهُ وَالدَّانِي ... أَقَلُّهُ ثَلَاثَةٌ لَا اثْنَانِ
*◄*(جمع الجوامع) [636]:[642]
*___-* وَ[الصَّحِيحُ]
*_________•* أَنَّ الْإِجْمَاعَ عَلَى وَفْقِ خَبَرٍ لَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى صِدْقِهِ
*_**__________________**** وَثَالِثُهَا: يَدُلُّ إِنْ تَلَقَّوْهُ بِالْقَبُولِ
*_________•* وَكَذَلِكَ بَقَاءُ خَبَرٍ تَتَوَفَّرُ الدَّوَاعِي عَلَى إبْطَالِهِ [لا يدل على صدقه]، خِلَافًا لِلزَّيْدِيَّةِ
*_________•* وَافْتِرَاقُ الْعُلَمَاءِ بَيْنَ مُؤَوِّلٍ وَمُحْتَجٍّ [لا يدل على صدقه]، خِلَافًا لِقَوْمٍ
*_________•* وَأَنَّ الْمُخْبِرَ بِحَضْرَةِ قَوْمٍ لَمْ يُكَذِّبُوهُ، وَلَا حَامِلَ عَلَى سُكُوتِهِمْ = صَادِقٌ
*_________•* وَكَذَا الْمُخْبِرُ بِمِسْمَعٍ مِنَ النَّبِيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وَلَا حَامِلَ عَلَى التَّقْرِيرِ وَالْكَذِبِ * = [صادق]*، خِلَافًا لِلْمُتَأَخِّرِ  ينَ
*_**__________________**** وَقِيلَ: إِنْ كَانَ عَنْ دُنْيَوِيٍّ

[643]:[645]
(3) وَأَمَّا مَظْنُونُ الصِّدْقِ: فَخَبَرُ الْوَاحِدِ؛ وَهُوَ مَا لَمْ يَنْتَهِ إِلَى التَّوَاتُرِ
*___-* وَمِنْهُ الْمُسْتَفِيضُ: وَهُوَ الشَّائِعُ عَنْ أَصْلٍ،
*_________•* وَقَدْ يُسَمَّى مَشْهُورًا
*_________•* وَأَقَلُّهُ اثْنَانِ، وَقِيلَ: ثَلَاثَةٌ


______________
انتهى تقسِيمُ المسألةِ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) 646. وَخَبَرُ الْوَاحِدِ لَا يُفِيدُ ... عِلْمًا بِلَا قَرِينَةٍ تَشِيدُ
 647. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ مُطْلَقًا لَمْ يُفِدِ ... وَمُطْلَقًا يُفِيدُ عِنْدَ أَحْمَدِ
 648. وَالْمُسْتَفِيض  َ قَدْ رَأَى ابنُ فُورَكِ ... يُفِيدُ عِلْمًا نَظَرِيَّ الْمَسْلَكِ
 649. وَفِي الْفَتَاوَى وَالشَّهَادَةِ الْعَمَلْ ... حَتْمٌ بِهِ قَطْعًا بِإِجْمَاعِ النِّحَلْ
 650. وَهَكَذَا سَائِرُ أَمْرِ الدِّينِ ... بِالسَّمْعِ لَا الْعَقْلِ وَقِيلَ ذَيْنِ
 651. وَنَجْلُ دَاوُدَ وَجُوبَهُ نَفَى ... وَالْبَعْضُ فِيمَا فِعْلُ جُلٍّ خَالَفَا
 652. وَالْمَالِكِيُّ فِعْلُ أَهْلِ يَثْرِبِ ... وَآخَرُونَ فِي ابْتِدَاءِ النُّصُبِ
 653. وَالْحَنَفِي فِيمَا تَعَمُّ الْبَلْوَى ... أَوْ خَالَفَ الرَّاوِيهِ بَعْدُ يُرْوَى
 654. أَوْ عَارَضَ الْقِيَاسَ وَالثَّالِثُ إِنْ ... تَعْلِيلُهُ بِرَاجِحٍ نَصًّا زُكِنْ
 655. وَوُجِدَتْ فِي الْفَرْعِ قَطْعًا يُعْتَبَرْ ... أَوْ ظُنَّ فَالْوَقْفُ وَإِلَّا فَالْخَبَرْ
 656. وَمَنَعَ الْكَرْخِيُّ فِي الْحَدِّ وَقَالْ ... بِاثْنَيْنِ أَوْ يُعْضَدُ بَعْضُ ذِي اعْتِزَالْ
 657. وَبَعْضُهُمْ بِأَرْبَعٍ لَدَى الزِّنَا ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ لِغَيْرِهِ وَوُهِّنَا

*◄*(جمع الجوامع) (مَسْأَلَةٌ)
[646]:[648]
*◘* خَبَرُ الْوَاحِدِ:
*___-* لَا يُفِيدُ إلَّا بِقَرِينَةٍ
*_________•* وَقَالَ الْأَكْثَرُ: لَا مُطْلَقًا
*_________•* وَالْأُسْتَاذُ وَابْنُ فُورَكٍ: يُفِيدُ الْمُسْتَفِيضُ عِلْمًا نَظَرِيًّا
(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
[649]:[657]
*___-* يَجِبُ الْعَمَلُ بِهِ فِي:
*_________•* الْفَتْوَى وَالشَّهَادَةِ إجْمَاعًا
*_________•* وَكَذَا سَائِرُ الْأُمُورِ الدِّينِيَّةِ، قِيلَ: سَمْعًا، وَقِيلَ: عَقْلًا
*_**_____________**** وَقَالَتْ الظَّاهِرِيَّةُ  : لَا يَجِبُ مُطْلَقًا
*_**_____________**** وَالْكَرْخِيُّ: [لا يجبُ] فِي الْحُدُودِ
*_**_____________**** وَقَوْمٌ: [لا يجبُ] فِي ابْتِدَاءِ النُّصُبِ
*_**_____________**** وَقَوْمٌ: [لا يجبُ] فِيمَا عَمِلَ الْأَكْثَرُ بِخِلَافِهِ
*_**_____________**** وَالْمَالِكِيَّ  ةُ: [لا يجبُ] فِيمَا عَمِلَ أَهْلُ الْمَدِينَةِ
*_**_____________**** وَالْحَنَفِيَّة  ُ: [لا يجبُ] فِيمَا:
*_**________________________**,* تَعُمُّ بِهِ الْبَلْوَى،
*_**________________________**,*  أَوْ خَالَفَهُ رَاوِيهِ
*_**________________________**,*  أَوْ عَارَضَ الْقِيَاسَ
*_**__________________ ________*^ وَثَالِثُهَا فِي مُعَارِضِ الْقِيَاسِ:
*_**______________________ ________*(1) إِنْ عُرِفَتْ الْعِلَّةُ بِنَصٍّ رَاجِحٍ عَلَى الْخَبَرِ وَوُجِدَتْ:
*_**______________________ _____________**.* قَطْعًا فِي الْفَرْعِ = لَمْ يُقْبَلْ
*_**______________________ _____________**.* أَوْ ظَنًّا = فَالْوَقْفُ
*_**______________________ ________*(2) وَإِلَّا قُبِلَ
*_**_____________**** وَالْجُبَّائِيّ  ُ: لَا بُدَّ مِنِ اثْنَيْنِ أَوِ اعْتِضَادٍ
*_**_____________**** وَعَبْدُ الْجَبَّارِ: لَا بُدَّ مِنْ أَرْبَعَةٍ فِي الزِّنَا

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
 658. الْمُرْتَضَى كَمَا رَأَى السَّمْعَانِي ... وَصَاحِبُ الْحَاوِي مَعَ الرُّويَانِي
 659. -وَخَالَفَ الْأَكْثَرُ- أَنَّ الْأَصْلَا ... إِنْ كَذَّبَ الْفَرْعَ وَرَدَّ النَّقْلَا
 660. لَا يَسْقُطُ الَّذِي رَوَى وَمِنْ هُنَا ... لَوْ شَهِدَا شَهَادَةً لَمْ يَهُنَا
 661. أَوْ شَكَّ أَوْ ظَنَّ وَفَرْعُهُ يَقُولْ ... جَزْمًا وَلَا جَرْحَ فَأَوْلَى بِالْقَبُولْ
 662. وَوَافَقَ الْأَكْثَرُ ثُمَّ الْأُولَى ... إِنْ عَادَ لِلْإِقْرَارِ خُذْ قَبُولَا
 663. وَاقْبَلْ مَزِيدَ الْعَدْلِ إِنْ لَمْ يُعْلَمِ ... لِلْمَجْلِسِ اتَّحَادٌ اوْ عِلْمٌ نُمِي
 664. فَالثَّالِثُ الْوَقْفُ وَقِيلَ إِنْ بَدَا ... سِوَاهُ لَا يَغْفُلُ عُرْفًا ارْدُدَا
 665. وَالْأَشْبَهُ الْمَنْعُ هُنَا وَإِنْ عَلَى ... نَقْلٍ تَوَفَّرَتْ دَوَاعٍ لِلْمَلَا
 666. فَإِنْ يَكُ السَّاكِتُ عَنْهَا حَافِظَا ... تَعَارَضَا كَأَنْ نَفَاهَا لَافِظَا
 667. وَإِنْ تَكُنْ مِنْ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا مَضَى ... أَوْ غَيَّرَتْ إِعْرَابَهُ تَعَارَضَا
 668. أَوْ وَاحِدٌ عَنْ وَاحِدٍ قَدِ انْفَرَدْ ... يُقْبَلْ وَفِي الثَّلَاثِ خُلْفٌ لَا يُرَدْ
 669. وَكَالْمَزِيدِ أَرْسَلُوا وَأَسْنَدَا ... أَوْ وَقَفُوا وَهْوَ إِلَى الرَّفْعِ غَدَا
 670. وَجَائِزٌ حَذْفُكَ بَعْضَ الْخَبَرِ ... إِنْ لَمْ يُخِلَّ الْبَاقِ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ
 671. ثُمَّ الصَّحَابِيُّ إِذَا مَا حَمَلَا ... قِيلَ أَوِ التَّابِعُ مَرْوِيًا عَلَى
 672. أَحَدِ مَحْمَلَيْهِ ذِي التَّنَافِي ... نَتْبَعُهُ فِيهِ عَلَى خِلَافِ
 673. أَوْ لَا تَنَافِي فَهْوَ كَالْمُشْتَرَكِ ... فِي حَمْلِهِ لِمَعْنَيَيْهِ فَاسْلُكِ
 674. وَحَمْلُهُ عَلَى خِلَافِ الظَّاهِرِ ... يَتْبَعُهُ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْأَكَابِرِ
 675. وَالْحَقُّ لَا وَقِيلَ إِنْ يُحْمَلْ عَلَيْهْ ... لِعِلْمِهِ بِقَصْدِ هَادِينَا إِلَيْهْ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
[658]:[662]
*◘*  الْمُخْتَارُ -وِفَاقًا لِلسَّمْعَانِيّ  ِ وَخِلَافًا لِلْمُتَأَخِّرِ  ينَ-  أَنَّ تَكْذِيبَ الْأَصْلِ الْفَرْعَ لَا يُسْقِطُ الْمَرْوِيَّ ← وَمِنْ ثَمَّ لَوِ اجْتَمَعَا فِي شَهَادَةٍ لَمْ تُرَدَّ
*___-* وَإِنْ شَكَّ أَوْ ظَنَّ وَالْفَرْعُ جَازِمٌ = فَأَوْلَى الْقَبُولُ، وَعَلَيْهِ الْأَكْثَرُ
[663]:[669]
*◘* وَزِيَادَةُ الْعَدْلِ:
*___-* مَقْبُولَةٌ إِنْ لَمْ يُعْلَمِ اتِّحَادُ الْمَجْلِسِ
*___-* وَإِلَّا:
*________•* فَثَالِثُهَا: الْوَقْفُ
*________•* وَالرَّابِعُ: إِنْ كَانَ غَيْرُهُ لَا يَغْفُلُ مِثْلُهُمْ عَنْ مِثْلِهَا عَادَةً = لَمْ تُقْبَلْ
*________•* وَالْمُخْتَارُ -وِفَاقًا لِلسَّمْعَانِيّ  ِ-: الْمَنْعُ: *** إِنْ كَانَ غَيْرُهُ لَا يَغْفُلُ، *** أَوْ كَانَتْ تَتَوَفَّرُ الدَّوَاعِي عَلَى نَقْلِهَا
*___ _______________________*^ فَإِنْ كَانَ السَّاكِتُ عَنْهَا أَضْبَطَ أَوْ صَرَّحَ بِنَفْيِ الزِّيَادَةِ عَلَى وَجْهٍ يُقْبَلُ = تَعَارَضَا
*___-* وَلَوْ رَوَاهَ مَرَّةً وَتَرَكَ أُخْرَى = فَكَرَاوِيَيْنِ
*___-* وَلَوْ غَيَّرْت إعْرَابَ الْبَاقِي = تَعَارَضَا خِلَافًا لِلْبَصْرِيِّ
*___-* وَلَوِ انْفَرَدَ وَاحِدٌ عَنْ وَاحِدٍ = قُبِلَ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ
*___-* وَلَوْ أَسْنَدَ وَأَرْسَلُوا، أَوْ وَقَفَ وَرَفَعُوا = فَكَالزِّيَادَة  ِ
[670]
*◘* وَحَذْفُ بَعْضِ الْخَبَرِ جَائِزٌ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ إلَّا أَنْ يَتَعَلَّقَ بِهِ
[671]:[675]
*◘**_**-* وَإِذَا حَمَلَ الصَّحَابِيُّ -قِيلَ: أَوِ التَّابِعِيُّ- مَرْوِيَّهُ عَلَى  أَحَدِ مَحْمَلَيْهِ
*_____*(1) الْمُتَنَافِيَي  ْنِ = فَالظَّاهِرُ حَمْلُهُ عَلَيْهِ، وَتَوَقَّفَ أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الشِّيرَازِيُّ
*_____*(2) وَإِنْ لَمْ يَتَنَافَيَا = فَكَالْمُشْتَرَ  كِ فِي حَمْلِهِ عَلَى مَعْنَيَيْهِ
*__**-* فَإِنْ حَمَلَهُ [الصحابي] عَلَى غَيْرِ ظَاهِرِهِ = فَالْأَكْثَرُ عَلَى الظُّهُورِ
*_________•* وَقِيلَ: عَلَى تَأْوِيلِهِ مُطْلَقًا
*_________•* وَقِيلَ: إِنْ صَارَ إِلَيْهِ لِعِلْمِهِ بِقَصْدِ النَّبِيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  إِلَيْهِ

----------


## فتح البارى

....

----------


## فتح البارى

> *___-* وَلَوْ أَسْنَدَ وَأَرْسَلُوا، أَوْ وَقَفَ وَرَفَعُوا = فَكَالزِّيَادَة  ِ


*قال المحلي -وتبعه السيوطي وأصلحه في نظمِهِ- :*
*«كَذَا بِخَطِّ الْمُصَنِّفِ سَهْوًا، وَصَوَابُهُ: أَوْ رَفَعَ وَوَقَفُوا» اهـ**رَحِمَ اللهُ عُلماءَ الإسلامِ وجزَاهُمْ عَنَّا خيرَ الجزاءِ*


> *___-* وَإِنْ شَكَّ أَوْ ظَنَّ وَالْفَرْعُ جَازِمٌ = فَأَوْلَى الْقَبُولُ، وَعَلَيْهِ الْأَكْثَرُ


تصحيح: فأولى بالقبول

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
 676. لَا يُقْبَلُ الْكَافِرُ وَالْمَجْنُونُ ... وَلَا مُمَيِّزٌ لَهُ تَدْيِـيـنُ
 677. فِي الْمُرْتَضَى وَأَنَّهُ مَنْ حَمَلَا ... فِي النَّقْصِ نَقْبَلْهُ إِذَا مَا كَمَلَا
 678. وَأَنَّهُ يُقْبَلُ ذُو ابْتِـدَاعِ ... يُحَرِّمُ الْكِذْبَ وَغَيْرُ دَاعِ
 679. وَمَنْ عَدَا الْفَقِيهَ قَالَ الْحَنَفِي ... إِلَّا بِمَا يُخَالِفُ الْقَيْسَ الْوَفِي
 680. وَالْمُتَسَاهِل  ُونَ فِي غَيْرِ الْخَبَرْ ... وَمُكْثِرٌ خُلْطَةُ أَهْلِهِ نَدَرْ
 681. أَمْكَنَهُ تَحْصِيلُ ذَاكَ القَدْرِ فِي ... ذَاكَ الزَّمَانِ اقْبَلْ وَإِلَّا فَقِفِ
 682. وَشَرْطُهُ عَدَالَةٌ تُوَافِي ... مَلَكَةٌ تَمْنَعْ عَنِ اقْتِرَافِ
 683. كَبِيرٍ اوْ صَغِيرَةٍ لِخِسَّةِ ... أَوْ جَائِزٍ يُخِلُّ بِالْمُرُوءَةِ
 684. فَرُدَّ فِي الْمُرَجَّحِ الْمَسْتُورُ ... قُلْتُ: قَبُولُهُ هُوَ الْمَشْهُورُ
 685. وَقِيلَ قِفْ وَكُفَّ لِلظُّهُورِ ... حَيْثُ رَوَى الْحَدِيثَ فِي الْمَحْظُورِ
 686. وَرُدَّ مَنْ بِظَاهِرٍ مَجْهُولُ ... وَبَاطِنٍ وَقَدْ حُكِي الْقَبُولُ
 687. وَهَكَذَا مَجْهُولُ عَيْنٍ مَا رَوَى ... عَنْهُ سِوَى فَرْدٍ وَجَرْحًا مَا حَوَى
 688. وَالْوَصْفُ مِنْ كَالشَّافِعِيِّ بِالثِّقَهْ ... عِنْدَ إِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ تَوْثِقَهْ
 689. وَقِيلَ لَا وَمِثْلُهُ لَا أَتَّهِمْ ... وَالذَّهَبِيُّ لَيْسَ تَوْثِيقًا نَسِمْ
 690. قَبُولُ مَنْ أَقْدَمَ جَاهِلًا عَلَى ... مُفَسِّقٍ ظَنًّا وَقَطْعًا ذُو اعْتِلَا
 
*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
[676]:[677]
*◘* لَا يُقْبَلُ:
*___-* مَجْنُونٌ وَكَافِرٌ
*___-* وَكَذَا صَبِيٌّ فِي الْأَصَحِّ
*________•* فَإِنْ تَحَمَّلَ فَبَلَغَ فَأَدَّى = قُبِلَ عِنْدَ الْجُمْهُورِ
[678]:[681]
*◘* وَيُقْبَلُ:
*___-* مُبْتَدِعٌ يَحْرُمُ الْكَذِبُ،
*________•* وَثَالِثُهَا قَالَ مَالِكٌ: إلَّا الدَّاعِيَةَ
*___-* وَمَنْ لَيْسَ فَقِيهًا،
*________•* خِلَافًا لِلْحَنَفِيَّةِ فِيمَا يُخَالِفُ الْقِيَاسَ
*___-* وَالْمُتَسَاهِل  ُ فِي غَيْرِ الْحَدِيثِ،
*________•* وَقِيلَ: يُرَدُّ مُطْلَقًا
*___-* وَالْمُكْثِرُ وَإِنْ نَدَرَتْ مُخَالَطَتُهُ لِلْمُحَدِّثِين  َ إِذَا أَمْكَنَ تَحْصِيلُ ذَلِكَ الْقَدْرِ فِي ذَلِكَ الزَّمَانِ
[682]:[690]
*◘* وَشَرْطُ الرَّاوِي الْعَدَالَةُ
*___-* وَهِيَ مَلَكَةٌ تَمْنَعُ عَنِ اقْتِرَافِ:
*________•* الْكَبَائِرِ،
*________•* وَصَغَائِرِ الْخِسَّةِ: كَسَرِقَةِ لُقْمَةٍ [وهوى النفس]،
*________•* وَالرَّذَائِلِ الْمُبَاحَةِ: كَالْبَوْلِ فِي الطَّرِيقِ
*___-* فَلَا يُقْبَلُ الْمَجْهُولُ بَاطِنًا، وَهُوَ الْمَسْتُورُ
*________•* خِلَافًا لِأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ وَابْنِ فُورَكٍ وَسُلَيْمٍ
*________•* وَقَالَ إمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ: يُوقَفُ وَيَجِبُ الِانْكِفَافُ إذَا رَوَى التَّحْرِيمَ إِلَى الظُّهُورِ
*___-* أَمَّا الْمَجْهُولُ ظَاهِرًا وَبَاطِنًا = فَمَرْدُودٌ إجْمَاعًا
*___-* وَكَذَا مَجْهُولُ الْعَيْنِ = *______↑*
*________•* فَإِنْ وَصَفَهُ نَحْوُ الشَّافِعِيِّ بِالثِّقَةِ = فَالْوَجْهُ قَبُولُهُ، وَعَلَيْهِ إمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ، خِلَافًا لِلصَّيْرَفِيِّ وَالْخَطِيبِ
*________•* وَإِنْ قَالَ: لَا أَتَّهِمُهُ = فَكَذَلِكَ *___↑*
*_**_____________**** وَقَالَ الذَّهَبِيُّ: لَيْسَ تَوْثِيقًا
*___-* وَيُقْبَلُ مَنْ أَقْدَمَ جَاهِلًا عَلَى مُفَسِّقٍ مَظْنُونٍ أَوْ مَقْطُوعٍ فِي الْأَصَحِّ

يتبع ..

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)
 690. قَبُولُ مَنْ أَقْدَمَ جَاهِلًا عَلَى ... مُفَسِّقٍ ظَنًّا وَقَطْعًا ذُو اعْتِلَا
691. وَفِي الْكَبِيرَةِ اضْطِرَابٌ إِذْ تُحَدّْ ... فَقِيلَ ذُو تَوَعُّدٍ وَقِيلَ حَدّْ
 692. وَقِيلَ مَا فِي جِنْسِهِ حَدٌّ وَمَا ... كِتَابُنَا بِنَصِّهِ قَدْ حَرَّمَا
 693. وَقِيلَ لَا حَدَّ لَهَا بَلْ أُخْفِيَتْ ... وَقِيلَ كُلٌّ وَالصِّغَارُ نُفِيَتْ
 694. وَالْمُرْتَضَى قَوْلُ إِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنْ ... جَرِيـمَةٌ تُؤْذِنُنَا بِغَيْرِ مَيْنْ
 695. بِقِلِّةِ اكْتِرَاثِ مَنْ أَتَاهُ ... بِالدِّينِ وَالرِّقَّةِ فِي تَقْوَاهُ
 696. كَالْقَتْلِ، وَالزِّنََا، وَشُرْبِ الْخَمْرِ ... وَمُطْلَقِ الْمُسْكِرِ، ثُمَّ السِّحْرِ
 697. وَالْقَذْفِ وَاللِّوَاطِ ثُمَّ الْفِطْرِ... وَيَأْسِ رَحْمَةٍ وَأَمْنِ مَكْرِ
 698. وَالْغَصْبِ، وَالسِّرْقَةِ، وَالشَّهَادَةِ ... بِالزُّورِ، وَالرِّشْوَةِ، وَالْقِيَادَةِ
 699. مَنْعِ زَكَاةٍ، وَدِيَاثَةٍ، فِرَارْ ... خِيَانَةٍ فِي الْكَيْلِ وَالْوَزْنِ، ظِهَارْ
 700. نَمِيمَةٍ، كَتْمِ شَهَادَةٍ، يَمِينْ ... فَاجِرَةٍ، عَلَى نَبِيِّنَا يَمِينْ
 701. وَسَبِّ صَحْبِهِ، وَضَرْبِ الْمُسْلِمِ ... سِعَايَةٍ، عَقٍّ، وَقَطْعِ الرَّحِمِ
 702. حِرَابَةٍ، تَقْدِيمِهِ الصَّلَاةَ أَوْ ... تَأْخِيرِهَا، وَمَالِ أَيْتَامٍ رَوَوْا
 703. وَأَكْلِ خِنْزِيرٍ، وَمَيْتٍ، وَالرِّبَا ... وَالْغَلِّ، أَوْ صَغِيرَةٍ قَدْ وَاظَبَا

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)*[690]
___-* وَيُقْبَلُ مَنْ أَقْدَمَ جَاهِلًا عَلَى مُفَسِّقٍ مَظْنُونٍ أَوْ مَقْطُوعٍ فِي الْأَصَحِّ
[691]:[695]
*________•* وَقَدِ اضْطُرِبَ فِي الْكَبِيرَةِ
*_**_____________**** فَقِيلَ: مَا تُوُعِّدَ عَلَيْهِ بِخُصُوصِهِ
*_**_____________**** وَقِيلَ: مَا فِيهِ حَدٌّ
*_**_____________**** وَقِيلَ: مَا نَصَّ الكِتَابُ عَلَى تَحْرِيمِهِ أَوْ وَجَبَ فِي جِنْسِهِ حَدٌّ
*_**_____________**** وَالْأُسْتَاذُ وَالشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ: كُلُّ ذَنْبٍ، وَنَفَيَا الصَّغَائِرَ
*_**_____________**** وَالْمُخْتَارُ -وِفَاقًا لِإِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ-: كُلُّ جَرِيمَةٍ تُؤْذِنُ بِقِلَّةِ اكْتِرَاثِ مُرْتَكِبِهَا بِالدِّينِ وَرِقَّةِ الدِّيَانَةِ
[696]:[703]
*_**__________*← (1) كَالْقَتْلِ (2) وَالزِّنَا (3) وَاللِّوَاطِ (4) وَشُرْبِ الْخَمْرِ وَمُطْلَقِ الْمُسْكِرِ (5) وَالسَّرِقَةِ (6) وَالْغَصْبِ (7) وَالْقَذْفِ (8) وَالنَّمِيمَةِ (9) وَشَهَادَةِ الزُّورِ (10) وَالْيَمِينِ الْفَاجِرَةِ (11) وَقَطِيعَةِ الرَّحِمِ (12) وَالْعُقُوقِ (13) وَالْفِرَارِ (14) وَمَالِ الْيَتِيمِ (15) وَخِيَانَةِ الْكَيْلِ وَالْوَزْنِ (16)(17) وَتَقْدِيمِ الصَّلَاةِ وَتَأْخِيرِهَا (18) وَالْكَذِبِ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (19) وَضَرْبِ الْمُسْلِمِ (20) وَسَبِّ الصَّحَابَةِ (21) وَكِتْمَانِ الشَّهَادَةِ (22) وَالرِّشْوَةِ (23) وَالدِّيَاثَةِ (24) وَالْقِيَادَةِ (25) وَالسِّعَايَةِ (26) وَمَنْعِ الزَّكَاةِ (27) وَيَأْسِ الرَّحْمَةِ (28) وَأَمْنِ الْمَكْرِ (29) وَالظِّهَارِ (30) وَلَحْمِ الْخِنْزِيرِ وَالْمَيْتَةِ (31) وَفِطْرِ رَمَضَانَ (32) وَالْغُلُولِ (33) وَالْمُحَارَبَة  ِ (34) وَالسِّحْرِ (35) وَالرِّبَا (36) وَإِدْمَانِ الصَّغِيرَةِ


 ________
 لعلي أراجعُ تقسِيمَ هذِهِ المشاركةِ!

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
704. رِوَايَةٌ إِخْبَارُهُ عَنْ عَامِ ... بِلَا تَرَافُعٍ إِلَى الْحُكَّامِ
705. وَغَيْرُهُ شَهَادَةٌ وَالْمُعْتَبَرْ ... فِي صِيَغِ الْعُقُودِ إِنْشَا لَا خَبَرْ
706. أَشْهَدُ إِنْشَا شِيبَ بِالْإِخْبَارِ ... لَا مَحْضُ ذَا أَوْ ذَا عَلَى الْمُخْتَارِ
707. وَالثَّالِثُ الْأَقْوَى قَبُولُ الْوَاحِدِ ... فِي الْجَرْحِ وَالتَّعْدِيلِ لَا فِي الشَّاهِدِ
708. وَالْجَرْحَ وَالتَّعْدِيلَ فِي الْبَابَيْنِ ... قَاضِيهِمُ يَقْبَلُ مُطْلَقَيْنِ
709. قَوْلُ الْإِمَامَيْنِ وَإِطْلَاقُهُمَ  ا ... يَكْفِي مِنَ الْعَالِمِ أَسْبَابَهُمَا
710. وَافَقَهُ فَالْجَرْحُ وَالتَّعْدِيلُ لَا ... يُقْبَلُ إِلَّا مِنْ إِمَامٍ ذِي عَلَا
711. وَقِيلَ لَا يُقْبَلُ إِلَّا بِالسَّبَبْ ... وَقِيلَ فِي التَّعْدِيلِ لَا الْجَرْحِ وَجَبْ
712. وَالْعَكْسُ فِي بَابِ الشَّهَادَةِ الْأَصَحّْ ... وَفِي سِوَاهَا أَوَّلٌ إِذَا وَضَحْ
713. مَذْهَبُ جَارِحٍ وَذَا فِي الْمُعْتَمَدْ ... مُقَدَّمٌ إِنْ زَادَ أَوْ قَلَّ عَدَدْ
714. وَقِيلَ فِي الْقِلَّةِ ذَا مَرْجُوحُ ... وَفِي التَّسَاوِي يُطْلَبُ التَّرْجِيحُ
715. وَالْحُكْمُ مِنْ مُشْتَرِطِ الْعَدَالَةِ ... تَضَمَّنَ التَّعْدِيلَ بِالشَّهَادَةِ
716. وَعَمَلُ الْعَالِمِ أَوْ رِوَايَهْ ... مَنْ مَا رَوَى إِلَّا لِعَدْلٍ غَايَهْ
717. وَفِيهِمَا خُلْفٌ وَمَا تَرْكُ الْعَمَلْ ... وَالْحُكْمِ جَرْحًا فَالْمُعَارِضُ احْتَمَلْ
718. وَلَا كَحَدٍّ فِي شَهَادَةِ الزِّنَا ... وَلَا النَّبِيذُ وَالَّذِي رَوَى هُنَا
719. بِاسْمٍ خَفِيٍّ وَأَبَى السَّمْعَانِي ... إِنْ كَانَ لَا يَسْمَحُ بِالْبَيَانِ
720. وَلَا بِإِعْطَاءِ شُيُوخٍ فِيهَا ... اسْمَ مُسَمَّى آخَرٍ تَشْبِيهَا
721. وَلَا بِإِيهَامِ اللِّّقَا وَالرِّحْلَةِ ... نَعَمْ بِتَدْلِيسِ الْمُتُونِ أَثْبِتِ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
 [704]:[706]
*◘* (1) الْإِخْبَارُ عَنْ عَامٍّ لَا تَرَافُعَ فِيهِ = الرِّوَايَةُ، (2) وَخِلَافُهُ* ↓* = الشَّهَادَةُ
*___**___**___**___**___**___**___**___**___**___**__*[وهو الإخبار عن خاص ببعض الناس يمكن الترافع فيه إلى الحكام]
*___-* وَ(أَشْهَدُ): إنْشَاءٌ تَضَمَّنَ الْإِخْبَارَ لَا مَحْضُ إِخْبَارٍ أَوْ إِنْشَاءٍ عَلَى الْمُخْتَارِ
*___-* وَصِيَغُ الْعُقُودِ -كَـ(بِعْتُ)- إنْشَاءٌ، خِلَافًا لِأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ
 [707]
*◘* قَالَ الْقَاضِي: يَثْبُتُ الْجَرْحُ وَالتَّعْدِيلُ بِوَاحِدٍ
*___-* وَقِيلَ: فِي الرِّوَايَةِ فَقَطْ
*___-* وَقِيلَ: لَا فِيهِمَا
 [708]:[712]
*◘* وَقَالَ الْقَاضِي: يَكْفِي الْإِطْلَاقُ فِيهِمَا [أي: في الجرح والتعديل]
*___-* وَقِيلَ: يَذْكُرُ سَبَبَهُمَا
*___-* وَقِيلَ: [يذكر] سَبَبَ التَّعْدِيلِ فَقَطْ
*___-* وَعَكَسَ الشَّافِعِيُّ *__↑*
*___-**•* وَهُوَ*_↑* الْمُخْتَارُ فِي الشَّهَادَةِ
*____•* وَأَمَّا الرِّوَايَةُ فَيَكْفِي الْإِطْلَاقُ إِذَا عُرِفَ مَذْهَبُ الْجَارِحِ
*___-* وَقَوْلُ الْإِمَامَيْنِ: "لِلْعَالِمِ بِسَبَبِهِمَا" = هُوَ رَأْيُ الْقَاضِي [المتقدم]، إِذْ لَا تَعْدِيلَ وَجَرْحَ إلَّا مِنَ الْعَالِمِ
 [713]:[714]
*◘* وَالْجَرْحُ مُقَدَّمٌ:
*___-* إِنْ كَانَ عَدَدُ الْجَارِحِ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الْمُعَادِلِ إجْمَاعًا،
*___-* وَكَذَا إِنْ تَسَاوَيَا أَوْ كَانَ الْجَارِحُ أَقَلَّ
*________•* وَقَالَ ابْنُ شَعْبَانَ: يُطْلَبُ التَّرْجِيحُ
 [715]:[717]
*◘* وَمِنَ التَّعْدِيلِ:
*___-* حُكْمُ مُشْتَرِطِ الْعَدَالَةِ بِالشَّهَادَةِ
*___-* وَكَذَا عَمَلُ الْعَالِمِ فِي الْأَصَحِّ
*___-* وَرِوَايَةُ مَنْ لَا يَرْوِي إلَّا لِلْعَدْلِ
 [717]:[721]
*◘* وَلَيْسَ مِنَ الْجَرْحِ:
*___-* تَرْكُ الْعَمَلِ بِمَرْوِيِّهِ وَالْحُكْمِ بِمَشْهُودِهِ
*___-* وَلَا الْحَدُّّ فِي شَهَادَةِ الزِّنَا وَنَحْوِ [شرب] النَّبِيذِ
*___-* وَلَا التَّدْلِيسُ بِتَسْمِيَةٍ غَيْرِ مَشْهُورَةٍ
*________•* قَالَ ابْنُ السَّمْعَانِيِّ  : إلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ بِحَيْثُ لَوْ سُئِلَ لَمْ يُبَيِّنْهُ
*___-* وَلَا بِإِعْطَاءِ شَخْصٍ اسْمَ آخَرَ تَشْبِيهًا
*________•* كَقَوْلِنَا (أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْحَافِظُ) يَعْنِي (الذَّهَبِيَّ) تَشْبِيهًا بِـ(الْبَيْهَقِ  ِّ) يَعْنِي (الْحَاكِمَ)
*___-* وَلَا بِإِيهَامِ اللُّقِيِّ وَالرِّحْلَةِ
*________•* أَمَّا مُدَلِّسُ الْمُتُونِ = فَمَجْرُوحٌ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
 722. حَدُّ الصَّحَابِي مُسْلِمٌ لَاقَى الرَّسُولْ ... وَإِنْ بِلَا رِوَايَةٍ عَنْهُ وَطُولْ
 723. خَلَافَ تَابِعٍ مَعَ الصَّحَابَةِ ... وَقِيلَ مَعْ طُولٍ وَمَعْ رِوَايَةِ
 724. وَقِيلَ مَعْ طُولٍ وَقِيلَ الغَزْوِ أَوْ ... عَامٍ وَقِيلَ مُدْرِكُ العَصْرِ وَلَوْ
 725. إِذَا ادَّعَى الْمُعَاصِرُ الْمُعَدَّلُ ... صُحْبَتَهُ فَفِي الْأَصَحِّ يُقْبَلُ
 726. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ كُلُّهُمْ عُدُولُ ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ كَغَيْرِهِمْ مَسْئُولُ
 727. وَقِيلَ حَتَّى قَتْلِ عُثْمَانَ خَلَا ... وَقِيلَ إِلَّا مَنْ عَلِيًّا قَاتَلَا

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
[722]:[724]
*◘* الصَّحَابِيُّ: مَنِ اجْتَمَعَ مُؤْمِنًا بِمُحَمَّدٍ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
*___-* وَإِنْ لَمْ يَرْوِ وَلَمْ يُطِلْ -بِخِلَافِ التَّابِعِيِّ مَعَ الصَّحَابِيِّ-
*________•* وَقِيلَ: يُشْتَرَطَانِ
*________•* وَقِيلَ: أَحَدُهُمَا
*___-* وَقِيلَ: [يشترط] الْغَزْوُ أَوْ سَنَةٌ
[725]
*___-* وَلَوْ ادَّعَى الْمُعَاصِرُ الْعَدْلُ الصُّحْبَةَ = قُبِلَ، وِفَاقًا لِلْقَاضِي
[726][727]
*___-* وَالْأَكْثَرُ عَلَى عَدَالَةِ الصَّحَابَةِ
*________•* وَقِيلَ: كَغَيْرِهِمْ
*________•* وَقِيلَ: إِلَى قَتْلِ عُثْمَانَ
*________•* وَقِيلَ: إِلَّا مَنْ قَاتَلَ عَلِيًّا

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
 728. قَوْلُ سِوَى الصَّاحِبِ قَالَ الْمُصْطَفَى ... مُرْسَلُنَا ثُمَّ احْتِجَاجَهُ اقْتَفَى
 729. ثَلَاثَةُ الْأَئِمَّةِ الْأَعْلَامُ ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ أَرْسَلَهُ إِمَامُ
 730. وَقِيلَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقُرُونِ الْخُرَّدِ ... وَقِيلَ أَقْوَى حُجَّةً مِنْ مُسْنَدِ
 731. وَرَدُّهُ الْأَقْوَى وَقَوْلُ الْأَكْثَرِ ... كَالشَّافِعِي وَأَهْلِ عِلْمِ الْخَبَرِ
 732. مَا لَمْ يَكُ الْمُرْسِلُ لَا يَعْتَمِدُ ... إِلَّا عَنِ الْعُدُولِ أَوْ يَعْتَضِدُ
 733. مُرْسَلُ تَابِعٍ مِنَ الْكِبَارِ ... بِقَوْلِ صَاحِبٍ أَوِ انْتِشَارِ
 734. أَوْ فِعْلِهِ أَوْ فِعْلِ أَهْلِ الْعَصْرِ أَوْ ... بِقَوْلِ جُمْهُورٍ وَمُرْسَلٍ رَوَوْا
 735. أَوْ مُسْنَدٍ أَوْ بِقِيَاسٍ يُوجَدُ ... فَالْحُجَّةُ الْمَجْمُوعُ لَا الْمُنْفَرِدُ
 736. أَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِيهِ سِوَى مُرْسَلِهِ ... فَالْأَظْهَرُ انْكِفَافُنَا لِأَجْلِهِ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
[728]:[736]
*◘* الْمُرْسَلُ: قَوْلُ غَيْرِ الصَّحَابِيِّ: "قَالَ [النبي]  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: "
*___-* وَاحْتَجَّ بِهِ:
*________•* أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ وَمَالِكٌ وَالْآمِدِيُّ مُطْلَقًا
*________•* وَقَوْمٌ إِنْ كَانَ الْمُرْسِلُ مِنْ أَئِمَّةِ النَّقْلِ
*___-* ثُمَّ هُوَ [على الاحتجاج به] أَضْعَفُ مِنَ الْمُسْنَدِ، خِلَافًا لِقَوْمٍ
*___-* وَالصَّحِيحُ رَدُّهُ وَعَلَيْهِ الْأَكْثَرُ مِنْهُمُ الشَّافِعِيُّ وَالْقَاضِي، قَالَ مُسْلِمٌ: "وَأَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ بِالْأَخْبَارِ"
*________•* فَإِنْ كَانَ لَا يَرْوِي إلَّا عَنْ عَدْلٍ -كَابْنِ الْمُسَيِّبِ- = قُبِلَ، وَهُوَ مُسْنَدٌ
*________•* (1) وَإِنْ عَضَدَ مُرْسَلَ كِبَارِ التَّابِعِينَ ضَعِيفٌ يُرَجِّحُ: _____
*_**____________**** كَقَوْلِ الصَّحَابِيِّ أَوْ فِعْلِهِ = ____________* ↓*
*_**____________**** أَوْ [قول] الْأَكْثَرِ =
*_**____________**** أَوْ إِسْنَادٍ =
*_**____________**** أَوْ إِرْسَالٍ =
*_**____________**** أَوْ قِيَاسٍ =
*_**____________**** أَوِ انْتِشَارٍ =
*_**____________**** أَوْ عَمَلِ [أهل] الْعَصْرِ =     كَانَ الْمَجْمُوعُ حُجَّةً وِفَاقًا لِلشَّافِعِيِّ لَا مُجَرَّدُ الْمُرْسَلِ وَلَا الْمُنْضَمِّ
*_**_________*(2) فَإِنْ تَجَرَّدَ وَلَا دَلِيلَ سِوَاهُ = فَالْأَظْهَرُ الِانْكِفَافُ لِأَجْلِهِ

----------


## فتح البارى

> *___-* وَاحْتَجَّ بِهِ:
> *________•* أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ وَمَالِكٌ وَالْآمِدِيُّ مُطْلَقًا


اللائق بالأدب أنْ يُقال: "واحتج به أبو حنيفة ومالك مطلقا واختاره الآمدي"؛ لا أن يُنظم الآمديُّ مع الإمامَينِ في سِلْكٍ بأسلوب واحد؛ لأن الاحتجاج إنما هو للإمامَينِ المجتهدَينِ لا للآمديِّ
حاشية البَنَّانيِّ والعَطَّارِ

----------


## الأمير الشنقيطي

جزاك الله خيرا .
تابعت موضوعك المفيد جدا في تصحيح الكوكب، فانتفعت كثيرا .
وأعجبتني فكرة هذا الموضوع، وأدعوك إلى الإستمرار، ولعله يكون نواة كتاب لك .
ولا تنسانا من نسخة للورد إذا تم هذا الموضوع .
اقتراح: حبذا أن تجمع الأبيات التي نظمها في المراقي ولم ينظمها في الكوكب في موضوع مستقل .

----------


## فتح البارى

> جزاك الله خيرا


 وجزاكم أخي الفاضل


> تابعت موضوعك المفيد جدا في تصحيح الكوكب، فانتفعت كثيرا


للهِ الحمْدُ والمِنَّةُ


> وأعجبتني فكرة هذا الموضوع، وأدعوك إلى الإستمرار، ولعله يكون نواة كتاب لك


أسألُكَ الدعاءَ


> ولا تنسنا من نسخة للورد إذا تم هذا الموضوع


  إنْ شَاءَ اللهُ


> اقتراح: حبذا أن تجمع الأبيات التي نظمها في المراقي ولم ينظمها في الكوكب في موضوع مستقل


  وسأضع معها زياداتِ بعض المنظومات الأخرى -إن شاء الله-

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
737. نَقْلَ الْأَحَادِيثِ بِمَعْنَاهُ مَنَعْ ... ثَعْلَبُ وَالرَّازِيُّ فِي قَوْمٍ تَبَعْ
738. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ جَوَّزُوا لِلْعَارِفِ ... وَجَوَّزَ الْخَطِيبُ بِالْمُرَادِفِ
739. وَقِيلَ إِنْ أَوْجَبَ عِلْمًا الْخَبَرْ ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ يَنْسَ وَقِيلَ إِنْ ذَكَرْ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
[737]:[739]
*◘* الْأَكْثَرُ عَلَى جَوَازِ نَقْلِ الْحَدِيثِ بِالْمَعْنَى لِلْعَارِفِ
*___-* وَقَالَ الْمَاوَرْدِيُّ  : إِنْ نَسِيَ اللَّفْظَ
*___-* وَقِيلَ: إِنْ كَانَ مُوجِبُهُ عِلْمًا
*___-* وَقِيلَ: بِلَفْظٍ مُرَادِفٍ، وَعَلَيْهِ الْخَطِيبُ
*___-* وَمَنَعَهُ [أي النقل مطلقا] ابْنُ سِيرِينَ وَثَعْلَبٌ وَالرَّازِيُّ
*________•* وَرُوِىَ عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
 740. يُحْتَجُّ فِي الْأَقْوَى بِقَوْلِ الصَّاحِبِ ... قَالَ النَّبِيُّ ثُمَّ عَنْ أَنَّ النَّبِي
 741. سَمِعْتُهُ أَمَرَ أَوْ نَهَى فَذَا ... دُونَ سَمِعْتُ فَأُمِرْنَا بِكَذَا
 742. حُرِّمَ أَوْ رُخِّصَ ثُمَّ عَنَّا ... نَحْوُ مِنَ السُّنَّةِ ثُمَّ كُنَّا
 743. مَعَاشِرَ النَّاسِ وَكَانَ النَّاسُ ثُمّْ ... كُنَّا نَرَى فِي عَهْدِهِ الثَّلَاثَ عَمّْ
 744. تَلَاهُ كَانَ النَّاسُ يَفْعَلُونَا ... وَبَعْدُ كَانُوا لَيْسَ يَقْطَعُونَا

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
[740]:[744]
*◘* الصَّحِيحُ يُحْتَجُّ بِقَوْلِ الصَّحَابِيِّ:
*___-* (قَالَ [رسول الله]  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: )
*___-* وَكَذَا: (عَنْ [رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ])، وَ(أَنَّ [رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ]) عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ
*___-* وَكَذَا: (سَمِعْتُهُ أَمَرَ وَنَهَى) *-* أَوْ (أُمِرْنَا) *-* أَوْ (حُرِّمَ)، *-* وَكَذَا (رُخِّصَ) = فِي الْأَظْهَرِ

*◘* وَالْأَكْثَرُ يَحْتَجُّ بِقَوْلِهِ:
*___-* (مِنَ السُّنَّةِ)
*___-* فَـ(كُنَّا مَعَاشِرَ النَّاسِ) *-* أَوْ (كَانَ النَّاسُ يَفْعَلُونَ فِي عَهْدِهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: )
*___-* فَـ(كُنَّا نَفْعَلُ فِي عَهْدِهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: )
*___-* فَـ(كَانَ النَّاسُ يَفْعَلُونَ)
*___-* فَـ(كَانُوا لَا يَقْطَعُونَ فِي الشَّيْءِ التَّافِهِ)

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) (خَاتِمَةٌ)
 745. مُسْتَنَدُ الْغَيْرِ الصَّحَابِي نَقْلَا ... سَمَاعُ لَفْظِ الشَّيْخِ أَمْلَى أَمْ لَا
 746. قِرَاءَةٌ تَتْلُوهُ فَالسَّمَاعُ ثُمّْ ... إِجَازَةٌ مَعْهَا تَنَاوُلٌ يُضَمّْ
 747. فَدُونَهَا خَاصٌ بِخَاصٍ، فالْخَاصْ ... فِي الْعَامِ، فَالْعَامُ تَلَاهُ فِي خَاصْ
 748. فَالْعَامُ فِي الْعَامِ فَلِلْمُجَازِ لَهْ ... وَنَسْلِهِ الْآتِينَ فَالْمُنَاوَلَه  ْ
 749. ثُمَّ كِتَابَةٌ فَإِعْلَامٌ تَلَا ... وَصِيَّةٌ ثُمَّ وِجَادَةٌ جَلَا
 750. وَالْمَنْعُ فِي إِجَازَةٍ عَنْ شِرْذِمَهْ ... وَقَوْمٌ الْإِجَازَةَ الْمُعَمَّمَهْ
 751. وَالطَّبَرِيُّ الْمَنْعُ فِي مَنْ يُوجَدُ ... مِنْ نَسْلِ زَيْدٍ وَهُوَ الْمُعْتَمَدُ
 752. وَالْكُلُّ مَنْ يُوجَدُ مُطْلَقًا حَظَرْ ... وَصِيَغُ الْأَدَاءِ مِنْ عِلْمِ الْأَثَرْ
 753. قُلْتُ وَفِي ذَا الْفَصْلِ عِلْمٌ غَزُرَا ... أَوْدَعْتُهُ فِي فَنِّهِ مُحَرَّرَا
*◄*(جمع الجوامع) (خَاتِمَةٌ)
[745]:[749]
*◘* مُسْتَنَدُ غَيْرِ الصَّحَابِيِّ:
*___-* قِرَاءَةُ الشَّيْخِ إمْلَاءً وَتَحْدِيثًا
*___-* فَقِرَاءَتُهُ عَلَيْهِ
*___-* فَسَمَاعُهُ
*___-* فَالْمُنَاوَلَة  ُ مَعَ الْإِجَازَةِ
*___-* فَالْإِجَازَةُ:*________**________**________*↓
*________•* لِخَاصٍّ فِي خَاصٍّ
*________•* فَخَاصٌّ فِي عَامٍّ
*________•* فَعَامٌّ فِي خَاصٍّ
*________•* فَعَامٌّ فِي عَامٍّ
*________•* فَلِفُلَانٍ وَمَنْ يُوجَدُ مِنْ نَسْلِهِ
*___-* فَالْمُنَاوَلَة  ُ
*___-* فَالْإِعْلَامُ
*___-* فَالْوَصِيَّةُ
*___-* فَالْوِجَادَةُ
[750]:[752]
← وَمَنَعَ الْحَرْبِيُّ وَأَبُو الشَّيْخ وَالْقَاضِي الْحُسَيْنُ وَالْمَاوَرْدِي  ُّ: الْإِجَازَةَ
*____-* وَقَوْمٌ: الْعَامَّةَ مِنْهَا
*____-* وَالْقَاضِي أَبُو الطَّيِّبِ: مَنْ يُوجَدُ مِنْ نَسْلِ زَيْدٍ، وَهُوَ الصَّحِيحُ 
*____-* وَالْإِجْمَاعُ عَلَى مَنْعِ مَنْ يُوجَدُ مُطْلَقًا
[753]
*◘* وَأَلْفَاظُ مِنْ صِنَاعَةِ الْمُحَدِّثِينَ

----------


## فتح البارى

> [753]
> *◘* وَأَلْفَاظُ مِنْ صِنَاعَةِ الْمُحَدِّثِينَ


 تصحيح:
وَأَلْفَاظُ الرِّوَايَةِ مِنْ صِنَاعَةِ الْمُحَدِّثِينَ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) (الْكِتَابُ الثَّالِثُ فِي الْإِجْمَاعِ)
754. هُوَ اتِّفَاقٌ جَاءَ مِنْ مُجْتَهِدِ ... أُمَّتِنَا بَعْدَ وَفَاةِ أَحْمَدِ
755. فِي أَيِّمَا عَصْرٍ وَأَمْرٍ كَانَا ... ذَلِكَ حَدٌّ فَائِقٌ إِتْقَانَا
756. فَعُلِمَ اخْتِصَاصُهُ بِالْمُسْلِمِين  ْ ... -فَخَرَجَ الْكَافِرُ- وَالْمُجْتَهِدِ  ينْ
757. وَهْوَ اتِّفَاقٌ وَبِرَأْيٍ يُعْتَبَرْ ... وَفْقُ الْعَوَامِ مُطْلَقًا أَوْ مَا اشْتَهَرْ
758. كَيْ صَحَّ إِطْلَاقُ اجْتَمِاعِ الْأُمَّةِ ... وَالْآمِدِيُّ لِافْتِقَارِ الْحُجَّةِ
759. وَآخَرُونَ فِي الْفُرُوعِ ذُو الْأُصُولْ ... وَقِيلَ هَذَا لَا الْفَقِيهُ وَالْعُدُولْ
760. إِنْ تَكُ رُكْنًا وَانْتِفَاهُ إِلَّا ... ثَالِثُهَا فِي فَاسِقٍ إِنْ جَلَّى
761. مَأْخَذَهُ عِنْدَ اخْتَلَافٍ يُعْتَبَرْ ... رَابِعُهَا فِي حَقِّهِ قَطْ مُعْتَبَرْ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع) (الْكِتَابُ الثَّالِثُ فِي الْإِجْمَاعِ)
 [754][755]
(*◘*) وَهُوَ اتِّفَاقُ مُجْتَهِدِ الْأُمَّةِ بَعْدَ وَفَاةِ مُحَمَّدٍ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فِي عَصْرٍ عَلَى أَيِّ أَمْرٍ كَانَ.
 [756]:[759]
*◘* فَعُلِمَ:
*___*(1) اخْتِصَاصُهُ:
*________-* بِالْمُجْتَهِدِ  ينَ = وَهُوَ اتِّفَاقٌ
*_____________•* وَاعْتَبَرَ قَوْمٌ وِفَاقَ الْعَوَامِّ مُطْلَقًا، *•* وَقَوْمٌ فِي الْمَشْهُورِ
*_**_______________*^                              بِمَعْنَى إطْلَاقِ أَنَّ الْأُمَّةَ أَجْمَعَتْ لَا افْتِقَارِ الْحُجَّةِ إلَيْهِمْ خِلَافًا لِلْآدَمِيِّ
*_____________•* وَآخَرُونَ الْأُصُولِيَّ فِي الْفُرُوعِ
[756]
*________-* وَبِالْمُسْلِمِ  ينَ
*_____________•* فَخَرَجَ مَنْ نُكَفِّرُهُ
[759]:[761]
*________-* وَبِالْعُدُولِ إِنْ كَانَتْ الْعَدَالَةُ رُكْنًا، *-* وَعَدَمُهُ إِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ
*_____________•* وَثَالِثُهَا فِي الْفَاسِقِ: يُعْتَبَرُ فِي حَقِّ نَفْسِهِ، *•* وَرَابِعُهَا: إِنْ بَيَّنَ مَأْخَذَهُ.

يتبع ..

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)762. وَأَنَّهُ لَابُدَّ مِنْ جَمِيعِهِمْ ... كَمَا رَأَى الْجُمْهُورُ فِي تَعْرِيفِهِمْ
763. وَقِيلَ إِنَّمَا يَضُرُّ اثْنَانِ ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ ثَلَاثَةٌ لَا ذَانِ
764. وَقِيلَ مَا حَدَّ تَوَاتُرٍ وَصَلْ ... وَقِيلَ لَا يَضُرُّ خُلْفٌ لِلْأَقَلّْ
765. وَقِيلَ ضَرَّ فِي أُصُولِ الِاعْتِقَادْ ... وَقِيلَ فِيمَا سَاغَ فِيهِ الِاجْتِهَادْ
766. وَقِيلَ حُجَّةٌ وَلَا إِجْمَاعُ ... وَقِيلَ لَا وَالْأَحْسَنُ اتِّبَاعُ
767. وَأَنَّهُ مَا اخْتَصَّ بِالْأَكَابِرِ ... أَيْ صَحْبِهِ وَشَذَّ أَهْلُ الظَّاهِرِ
768. وَفِي حَيَاةِ الْمُصْطَفَى لَمْ يَنْعَقِدْ ... قَطْعًا وَأَنَّ التَّابِعِيَّ الْمُجْتَهِدْ
769. مُعْتَبَرٌ مَعْهُمْ فَإِنْ فِي الْإِثْرِ ... وُصُولُهُ عَلَى انْقِرَاضِ الْعَصْرِ
770. وَأَنَّ الِاجْمَاعَ مِنَ الشَّيْخَيْنِ ... وَالْخُلَفَا وَفُقَهَا الْمِصْرَيْنِ
771. وَالْحَرَمَيْنِ أَوْ مِنَ اهْلِ طَيْبَةِ ... وَبَيْتِ خَيْرِ الْخَلْقِ غَيْرُ حُجَّةِ
772. وَحُجَّةُ الْمَنْقُولِ بِالْآحَادِ ... وَذَاكَ فِي السَّبْعِ ذُو الِاعْتِمَادِ

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)[762]:[766]
*___(2)* وَأَنَّهُ لَا بُدَّ مِنَ الْكُلِّ = وَعَلَيْهِ الْجُمْهُورُ
*________•* وَثَانِيهَا: يَضُرُّ الِاثْنَانِ
*________•* وَثَالِثُهَا: الثَّلَاثَةُ
*________•* وَرَابِعُهَا:بَالِغُ عَدَدِ التَّوَاتُرِ
*________•* وَخَامِسُهَا: إِنْ سَاغَ الِاجْتِهَادُ فِي مَذْهَبِهِ
*________•* وَسَادِسُهَا: فِي أُصُولِ الدِّينِ
*________•* وَسَابِعُهَا: لَا يَكُونُ إجْمَاعًا بَلْ حُجَّةً
[767]
*___(3)* وَأَنَّهُ لَا يَخْتَصُّ بِالصَّحَابَةِ
*________•* وَخَالَفَ الظَّاهِرِيَّةُ  .
[768]
*___(4)* وَعَدَمُ انْعِقَادِهِ فِي حَيَاةِ النَّبِيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: .
[768][769]
*___(5)* وَأَنَّ التَّابِعِيَّ الْمُجْتَهِدَ مُعْتَبَرٌ مَعَهُمْ
*________-* فَإِنْ نَشَأَ بَعْدُ = فَعَلَى الْخِلَافِ فِي انْقِرَاضِ الْعَصْرِ.
[770]:[772]
*___(6)* وَأَنَّ إِجْمَاعَ كُلٍّ مِنْ:
*________-* أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ
*________-* وَأَهْلِ الْبَيْتِ
*________-* وَالْخُلَفَاءِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ
*________-* وَالشَّيْخَيْنِ
*________-* وَأَهْلِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ
*________-* وَأَهْلِ الْمِصْرَيْنِ -الْكُوفَةِ وَالْبَصْرَةِ-*__**__* = غَيْرُ حُجَّةٍ. ↓
*[772]
___(7)* وَأَنَّ الْمَنْقُولَ بِالْآحَادِ حُجَّةٌ *__**__**__**__**=* وَهُوَ الصَّحِيحُ فِي الْكُلِّ [أي: في هذه والتي قبلها] →

يتبع ..

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) 773. وَأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُشْتَرَطْ فِيهِ عَدَدْ ... تَوَاتُرٍ وَأَنَّهُ لَوِ انْفَرَدْ
 774. مُجْتَهِدٌ فِي الْعَصْرِ لَمْ يُحْتَجَّ بِهْ ... وَهْوَ الصَّحِيحُ فِيهِمَا لِمَنْ نَبِهْ
 775. وَأَنَّ قَرْضَ الْعَصْرِ لَا يُشْتَرَطُ ... وَقَدْ أَبَى جَمَاعَةٌ فَشَرَطُوا
 776. فِيهِ انْقِرَاضَ الْكُلِّ أَوْ غَالِبِهِمْ ... أَوْ عُلَمَائِهِمْ تَنَازُعٌ بِهِمْ
 777. وَقِيلَ بَلْ يُشْرَطُ فِي السُّكُوتِي ... وَقِيلَ فِي ذِي مُهْلَةٍ لَا الْفَوْتِ
 778. وَقِيلَ قَرْضُ عَدَدِ التَّوَاتُرِ ... وَلَا تَمَادِي الدَّهْرِ فِيهِ الْغَابِرِ
 779. وَشَرَطَ الْإِمَامُ فِي الظَّـنِّيِّ ... وَِأَنَّهُ مِنْ سَابِقِ النَّبِيِّ
 780. لَا حُجَّةٌ وَهْوَ لِجُلِّ النَّاسِ ... وَأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ عَنْ قِيَاسِ
 781. وَمَنْ نَفَى جَوَازَهُ فَخَالِفِ ... أَوِ الْوُقُوعَ مُطْلَقًا أَوِ الْخَفِي
 782. وَأَنَّ الِاجْمَاعَ لَهُمْ عَلَى أَحَدْ ... قَوْلَيْنِ قَبْلَ مَا اسْتَقَرَّ الْخُلْفُ قَدْ
 783. جَازَ وَلَوْ مِنْ حَادِثٍ بَعْدَهُمُ ... أَمَّا اتِّفَاقٌ بَعْدَ ذَاكَ مِنْهُمُ
 784. فَالْآمِدِي يُمْنَعُ وَالْإِمَامُ لَنْ ... يُمْنَعَ وَالثَّالِثُ إِنْ يُسْنَدْ لِظَنّْ
 785. وَمَنْ سِوَاهُمُ الْأَصَحُّ الْمَنْعُ إِنْ ... طَالَ وَفِي الْأُولَى خِلَافٌ قَدْ زُكِنْ
 786. وَأَنَّ الَاخْذَ بِأَقَلِّ مَا رُوِي ... حَقٌّ إِذَا الْأَكْثَرُ فِيهِ مَا قَوِي

*◄*(جمع الجوامع)[773][774]
*___(8)* وَأَنَّهُ لَا يُشْتَرَطُ عَدَدُ التَّوَاتُرِ
*________•* وَخَالَفَ إمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ
*___(9)* وَأَنَّهُ لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ إلَّا وَاحِدٌ لَمْ يُحْتَجَّ بِهِ = وَهُوَ الْمُخْتَارُ
[775]:[778]
*__(10)* وَأَنَّ انْقِرَاضَ الْعَصْرِ لَا يُشْتَرَطُ
*_______-* وَخَالَفَ أَحْمَدُ وَابْنُ فُورَكٍ وَسُلَيْمٌ فَشَرَطُوا انْقِرَاضَ كُلِّهِمْ أَوْ غَالِبِهِمْ أَوْ عُلَمَائِهِمْ = أَقْوَالُ اعْتِبَارِ الْعَامِّيِّ وَالنَّادِرِ
*_______-* وَقِيلَ: يُشْتَرَطُ الِانْقِرَاضُ فِي السُّكُوتِيِّ
*_______-* وَقِيلَ: إِنْ كَانَ فِيهِ مَهْلَةٌ
*_______-* وَقِيلَ: إِنْ بَقِيَ مِنْهُمْ كَثِيرٌ
[778][779]
*__(11)* وَأَنَّهُ لَا يُشْتَرَطُ تَمَادِي الزَّمَنِ
*_______-* وَشَرَطَهُ إِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ فِي الظَّنِّيِّ
[779][780]
*__(12)* وَأَنَّ إجْمَاعَ السَّابِقِينَ غَيْرُ حُجَّةٍ  = وَهُوَ الْأَصَحُّ
[780][781]
*__(13)* وَأَنَّه قَدْ يَكُونُ عَنْ قِيَاسٍ
*_______•* خِلَافًا لِمَانِعِ:
*_**____________**** جَوَازِ ذَلِكَ
*_**____________**** أَوْ وُقُوعِهِ:
*_**__________________*، مُطْلَقًا
*_**__________________*، أَوْ فِي الْخَفِيِّ
[782][785]
*__(14)* وَأَنَّ اتِّفَاقَهُمْ عَلَى أَحَدِ الْقَوْلَيْنِ قَبْلَ اسْتِقْرَارِ الْخِلَافِ = جَائِزٌ وَلَوْ مِنَ الْحَادِثِ بَعْدَهُمْ
*_______*( أ ) وَأَمَّا بَعْدَهُ مِنْهُمْ:
*______________•* فَمَنَعَهُ الْإِمَامُ
*______________•* وَجَوَّزَهُ الْآمِدِيُّ مُطْلَقًا
*______________•* وَقِيلَ: إلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مُسْتَنَدُهُمْ قَاطِعًا
*_______*(ب) وَأَمَّا مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ: فَالْأَصَحُّ مُمْتَنِعٌ إِنْ طَالَ الزَّمَانُ
[786]
*__(15)* وَأَنَّ التَّمَسُّكَ بِأَقَلِّ مَا قِيلَ حَقٌّ

يتبع ..

----------


## فتح البارى

> ( أ ) وَأَمَّا بَعْدَهُ مِنْهُمْ:
> *______________•* فَمَنَعَهُ الْإِمَامُ
> *______________•* وَجَوَّزَهُ الْآمِدِيُّ مُطْلَقًا
> *______________•* وَقِيلَ: إلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مُسْتَنَدُهُمْ قَاطِعًا



في المتن المطبوع زيادة:
وموت المخالف قيل كالاتفاق، وقيل لا

وهي غير موجودة في غيره، ولم ينظمها السيوطي، وزادها الأشموني من قوله فقال:
 قلتُ: ولو مات أو ارتد أحد ... حزبين فالمختار بالباقي انعقد

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)787. أَمَّا السُّكُوتِيُّ بِهِ النِّزَاعُ ... ثَالِثُهَا يُحْتَجُّ لَا إِجْمَاعُ
788. رَابِعُهَا بِشَرْطِ أَنْ يَنْقَرِضَا ... وَقِيلَ فِي فُتْيَا وَقِيلَ فِي قَضَا
789. وَقِيلَ فِيمَا لَيْسَ فِيهِ مُهْلَهْ ... وَقِيلَ فِي عَصْرِ الصِّحَابِ الْجِلَّهْ
790. وَقِيلَ حَيْثُ سَاكِتٌ فِيهِ أَقَلّْ ... وَكَوْنُهُ حُجَّةً الْأَقْوَى وَهَلْ
791. يُسْمَى بِإِجْمَاعٍ نِزَاعٌ يُورَدُ ... وَكَوْنُهُ حَقِيقَةً تَرَدُّدُ
792. مَثَارُهُ أَنَّ السُّكُوتَ الْعَارِ عَنْ ... دَلِيلِ سُخْطٍ وَرِضًا فِيمَا يُظَنّْ
793. وَفِيهِ تَكْلِيفٌ لَنَا وَقَدْ ظَهَرْ ... لِلْكُلِّ مَعْ مُضِيِّ مُهْلَةِ النَّظَرْ
794. وَذَاكَ تَصْوِيرُ السُّكُوتِي هَلْ يُظَنّْ ... مِنْهُ الْمُوَافَقَةُ أَمَّا حَيْثُ لَنْ
795. يَظْهَرَ قِيلَ حُجَّةٌ وَالْجُلُّ لَا ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ عَمَّتْ بِهِ الْبَلْوَى عَلَا
796. وَأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ فِي عَقْلِيِّ ... لَا يَتَوَقَّفُ وَدُنْيَوِيِّ
797. وَأَنَّهُ لَابُدَّ فِيهِ مِنْ سَنَدْ ... لِقَيْدِ الِاجْتِهَادِ وَهْوَ الْمُعْتَمَدْ
798. وَلَمْ يَجِبْ لَهُ إِمَامٌ عُصِمَا ... وَمَنْ رَأَى اشْتِرَاطَ هَذَا وَهِمَا


*◄(جمع الجوامع)*[787]:[795]
*◘** ( أ )* أَمَّا السُّكُوتِيُّ:
*_____ -*  فَثَالِثُهَا: حُجَّةٌ لَا إجْمَاعٌ
*______-* وَرَابِعُهَا: بِشَرْطِ الِانْقِرَاضِ
*______-* وَقَالَ ابْنُ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ: إِنْ كَانَ فُتْيَا
*______-* وَأَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْمَرْوَزِيِّ: عَكْسَهُ
*______-* وَقَوْمٌ: إِنْ وَقَعَ فِيمَا يَفُوتُ اسْتِدْرَاكُهُ
*______-* وَقَوْمٌ: فِي عَصْرِ الصَّحَابَةِ
*______-* وَقَوْمٌ: إِنْ كَانَ السَّاكِتُونَ أَقَلَّ
*______-* وَالصَّحِيحُ: حُجَّةٌ
*_____________•* وَفِي تَسْمِيَتِهِ إجْمَاعًا خِلَافٌ لَفْظِيٌّ
*_____________•* وَفِي كَوْنِهِ إجْمَاعًا حَقِيقَةً تَرَدُّدٌ: 
*_________________** مَثَارُهُ أَنَّ السُّكُوتَ الْمُجَرَّدَ عَنْ أَمَارَةِ رِضًا وَسُخْطٍ مَعَ بُلُوغِ الْكُلِّ =
*_____________* وَمُضِيِّ مُهْلَةِ النَّظَرِ عَادَةً عَنْ مَسْأَلَةٍ اجْتِهَادِيَّةٍ تَكْلِيفِيَّةٍ -وَهُوَ صُورَةُ السُّكُوتِيِّ- هَلْ يَغْلِبُ ظَنُّ الْمُوَافَقَةِ؟

*__(ب)* وَكَذَا الْخِلَافُ فِيمَا لَمْ يَنْتَشِرْ
 [796]
*__(16)* وَأَنَّهُ قَدْ يَكُونُ فِي:
*______-* دُنْيَوِيٍّ،
*______-* وَدِينِيٍّ،
*______-* وَعَقْلِيٍّ لَا تَتَوَقَّفُ صِحَّتُهُ عَلَيْهِ
[797][798]
*◘* وَلَا يُشْتَرَطُ فِيهِ إمَامٌ مَعْصُومٌ
*◘* وَلَا بُدَّ لَهُ مِنْ مُسْتَنَدٍ
*______**^* وَإِلَّا لَمْ يَكُنْ لِقَيْدِ الِاجْتِهَادِ مَعْنًى وَهُوَ الصَّحِيحُ



يتبع إن شاء الله ..

----------


## فتح البارى

تصحيح:



> *______-* وَأَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْمَرْوَزِيِّ: عَكْسَهُ


المروزيُّ

قول المصنف -رحمه الله- :



> مَثَارُهُ أَنَّ السُّكُوتَ الْمُجَرَّدَ عَنْ أَمَارَةِ رِضًا وَسُخْطٍ مَعَ بُلُوغِ الْكُلِّ  وَمُضِيِّ مُهْلَةِ النَّظَرِ عَادَةً عَنْ مَسْأَلَةٍ اجْتِهَادِيَّةٍ  تَكْلِيفِيَّةٍ -وَهُوَ صُورَةُ السُّكُوتِيِّ- هَلْ يَغْلِبُ ظَنُّ  الْمُوَافَقَةِ؟


قال المحلي -رحمه الله-:
«ولو أخَّرَ قوله (مع بلوغ الكل) وما عطف عليه عن قوله: (تكليفية) لسلم من الركاكة، ولو قال: (هل يظن منه الموافقة) بدل ما قاله لسلم من التكلف في تأويله بأن يقال: هل يغلب احتمال الموافقة أي يجعله غالبا أي راجحا على مقابله»

وقوله :



> *__(ب)* وَكَذَا الْخِلَافُ فِيمَا لَمْ يَنْتَشِرْ


قال المحلي -رحمه الله-:
«مراده هنا الخلاف في أصل الحجية من غير رعاية للتفاصيل السابقة في السكوتي»

وانظر شرح السيوطي -رحمه الله- على منظومته.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) (مَسْأَلَةٌ)
799. إِمْكَانُهُ الصَّوَابُ وَالْقَوِيُّ ... حُجَّتُهُ وَأَنَّهُ قَطْعِيُّ
800. لَا فِي السُّكُوتِيِّ وَلَا مَا خَرَقَا ... مُخَالِفٌ وَالْفَخْرُ ظَنًّا مُطْلَقَا
801. وَخَرْقُهُ حَظْرٌ وَمِنْ هَذَا زُكِنْ ... إِحْدَاثُ ثَالِثٍ أَوِ التَّفْصِيلِ إِنْ
802. يَخْرِقْ وَقِيلَ خَارِقَانِ مُطْلَقَا ... وَأَنَّهُ يَجُوزُ إِنْ مَا خَرَقَا
803. -وَقِيلَ لَا- الْإِحْدَاثُ لِلدَّلِيلِ ... أَوْ عِلَّةٍ لِلْحُكْمِ أَوْ تَأْوِيلِ
804. وَأَنَّهُ يَمْتَنِعُ ارْتِدَادُ ... أُمَّتِنَا سَمْعًا وَذَا اعْتِمَادُ
805. دُونَ اتِّفَاقِهَا عَلَى جَهْلِ الَّذِي ... مَا كُلِّفَتْ بِهِ عَلَى الْقَوْلِ الشَّذِي
806. وَفِي انْقِسَامِهِا لِفِرْقَتَيْنِ وَافْ ... أَخْطَأَ فِي مَسْأَلَةٍ كُلٌّ خِلَافْ
807. مَثَارُهُ هَلْ أَخْطَأَتْ، وَأَنْ لَا ... يُضَادَ سَاِبقًا عَلَى الْمُعَلَّى
808. وَلَمْ يُعَارِضْهُ دَلِيلٌ إِذْ لَا ... يُعَارَضُ الْقَطْعِي، وَلَنْ يَدُلَّا
809. إِذْ وَافَقَ الْحَدِيثَ أَنَّ الْمُسْتَنَدْ ... لَهُ بَلِ الظَّاهِرُ ذَا فِي الْمُعْتَمَدْ

*◄**(جمع الجوامع)* (مَسْأَلَةٌ)
[799][800]
*◘* الصَّحِيحُ:
*_____ -* إِمْكَانُهُ،
*_____ -* وَأَنَّهُ حُجَّةٌ فِي الشَّرْعِ،
*_____ -* وَأَنَّهُ قَطْعِيٌّ حَيْثُ اتَّفَقَ الْمُعْتَبَرُون  َ لَا حَيْثُ اخْتَلَفُوا كَالسُّكُوتِيِّ وَمَا نَدَرَ مُخَالِفُهُ
*_____________•* وَقَالَ الْإِمَامُ وَالْآمِدِيُّ: ظَنِّيٌّ مُطْلَقًا
[801]:[807]
*◘* وَخَرْقُهُ حَرَامٌ
*_____ -* فَعُلِمَ:
*__________•* تَحْرِيمُ إحْدَاثِ: ثَالِثٍ وَالتَّفْصِيلِ إِنْ خَرَقَاهُ
*_________________**وَقِيلَ: خَارِقَانِ مُطْلَقًا
*__________•* وَأَنَّهُ يَجُوزُ إِحْدَاثُ دَلِيلٍ أَوْ تَأْوِيلٍ أَوْ عِلَّةٍ إِنْ لَمْ يَخْرِقْ
*_________________** وَقِيلَ: لَا
*__________•* وَأَنَّهُ يَمْتَنِعُ ارْتِدَادُ الْأُمَّةِ سَمْعًا وَهُوَ الصَّحِيحُ
*_________________** لَا اتِّفَاقُهَا عَلَى جَهْلِ مَا لَمْ تُكَلَّفْ بِهِ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ لِعَدَمِ الْخَطَإِ
*_________________** وَفِي انْقِسَامِهَا فِرْقَتَيْنِ كُلٌّ مُخْطِئٌ فِي مَسْأَلَةٍ تَرَدُّدٌ مَثَارُهُ: هَلْ أَخْطَأَتْ ؟
*__________•* وَأَنَّهُ لَا إجْمَاعَ يُضَادُّ إجْمَاعًا سَابِقًا خِلَافًا لِلْبَصْرِيِّ
[808][809]
*◘* وَأَنَّهُ لَا يُعَارِضُهُ دَلِيلٌ إِذْ لَا تَعَارُضَ بَيْنَ قَاطِعَيْنِ وَلَا قَاطِعٍ وَمَظْنُونٍ
*◘* وَأَنَّ مُوَافَقَتَهُ خَبَرًا لَا تَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ عَنْهُ بَلْ ذَلِكَ الظَّاهِرُ إِنْ لَمْ يُوجَدْ غَيْرُهُ

----------


## فتح البارى

قول المصنف -رحمه الله- :



> *◘* وَأَنَّهُ لَا يُعَارِضُهُ دَلِيلٌ إِذْ لَا تَعَارُضَ بَيْنَ قَاطِعَيْنِ وَلَا قَاطِعٍ وَمَظْنُونٍ
> *◘* وَأَنَّ مُوَافَقَتَهُ خَبَرًا لَا تَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ عَنْهُ بَلْ ذَلِكَ الظَّاهِرُ إِنْ لَمْ يُوجَدْ غَيْرُهُ



قال المحلي -رحمه الله- :
«وعَطَفَ هاتين المسألتين على ما قبلهما وإن لم تنبنيا على حرمة خرق الإجماع تسمحا»
ولذلك أصلحه السيوطي -رحمه الله-

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(خَاتِمَةٌ):
 810. جَاحِدُ مُجْمَعٍ عَلَيْهِ عُلِمَا ... ضَرُورَةً فِي الدِّينِ لَيْسَ مُسْلِمَا
811. قَطْعًا وَفِي الْأَظْهَرِ مَنْصُوصٌ شُهِرْ ... وَالْخُلْفُ فِي مَا لَمْ يُنَصَّ الْمُشْتَهِرْ
812. أَصَحُّهُ تَكْفِيرُهُ خُصُوصَا ... لَا جَاحِدُ الْخَفِي وَلَوْ مَنْصُوصَا

*◄**(جمع الجوامع)*[810]:[812]
(خَاتِمَةٌ):
*◘**_**-* جَاحِدُ الْمُجْمَعِ عَلَيْهِ الْمَعْلُومِ مِنْ الدِّينِ بِالضَّرُورَةِ كَافِرٌ قَطْعًا
*_**_**-* وَكَذَا الْمَشْهُورُ الْمَنْصُوصُ فِي الْأَصَحِّ [كافر]
*_**_**-* وَفِي غَيْرِ الْمَنْصُوصِ تَرَدُّدٌ
*_**_**-* وَلَا يَكْفُرُ جَاحِدُ الْخَفِيِّ وَلَوْ مَنْصُوصًا

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله في جهودك العظيمة

با حبذا لو رفعت لنا المنظومة على ملف وورد بالضبط الذي تعاونتم عليه في الموضوع الآخر

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## فتح البارى

> بارك الله في جهودك العظيمة
> با حبذا لو رفعت لنا المنظومة على ملف وورد بالضبط الذي تعاونتم عليه في الموضوع الآخر
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


وفيكم بارك شيخَنا الفاضل، لكن لو أذنتم لي بمراجعتها مرة أخرى قبل وضعها.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

وفيكم بارك الله 
لا بأس 
وأحب أن لا تتأخر كثيرا حتى يتسنى لي طبعها على هيئة متن لي ولبعض الطلاب 
ونكون شاكرين إذا وضع الشيخان أبو مالك ومحمود مرسي عليها اللمسات الأخيرة إذا كان تبقى عندهما شيء

وجزى الله الجميع خيرا

----------


## فتح البارى

شيخنا الكريم، يبدو أنني لن أتمكن من مراجعة النظم في هذه الفترة، فقد شغلت كثيرا، وحتى لا أتأخر عليكم سأضعه هنا ثم أراجعه بعد، وأذكر أني عدلت منه بعضَ الأشياء في هذا الموضوع، ولكن لم أعدلها في الملف الأصلي
http://www.mediafire.com/?n5ptwoiiuupuh4g
وكم من كتاب تصفحته ... وقلت في نفسي أصلحته
حتى إذا طالعته ثانيا ... وجدت تصحيفا فصححته
وأعدكم بنسخة مصححة مصحوبة باختلاف النسخ وبعض التعليقات المهمة إن شاء الله.
.

تنبيه: هذه النسخة من عمل الأخ الفاضل أبو عبد الرحمن الهاشمي

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

شكر الله سعيكم
وفي انتظار التصحيح النهائي

----------


## الأمير الشنقيطي

وفي انتظار اتمام هذا الموضوع...

----------


## أحمد أبو يوسف

في انتظار اتمام هذا العمل الرائع

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكما الله خيرا

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)* (الْكِتَابُ الرَّابِعُ فِي الْقِيَاسِ)
**[تعريف القياس]**
813. وَحَمْلُ مَعْلُومٍ عَلَى ذِي عِلْمِ ... سَاوَاهُ فِي عِلَّتِهِ فِي الْحُكْمِ*
 *814. هُوَ الْقِيَاسُ وَمُرِيدُ الشَّامِلِ ... غَيْرَ الصَّحِيحِ زَادَ (عِنْدَ الْحَامِلِ)*
 [حجية القياس]
 *815. ثُمَّ الْقِيَاسُ حُجَّةٌ وَيُرْعَى ... فِي الدُّنْيَوِي قَالَ الْإِمَامُ قَطْعَا*
 *816. وَفِي أُمُورِ الدِّينِ لَا الْخِلْقِيَّهْ ... وَكُلِّ الَاحْكَامِ وَلَا الْعَادِيَّهْ*
 *817. وَلَا عَلَى الْمَنْسُوخِ لَكِنْ* *شَمِلَا** ... قَوْمٌ وَقَوْمٌ مَنَعُوهُ مُسْجَلَا*
 *818.فَقِيلَ عَقْلًا وَابْنُ حَزْمٍ شَرْعَا ... وَالظَّاهِرِي غَيْرَ الْجَلِيِّ* *مَنْعَا*
 *819. وَالْحَنَفِي فِي الْحَدِّ وَالتَّكْفِيرِ ... وَفِي تَرَخُّصٍ وَفِي التَّقْدِيرِ*
 *820. وَقِيلَ فِي الْأَسْبَابِ وَالشَّرْطِ وَفِي ... مَوَانِعٍ، وَقِيلَ حَيْثُ لَمْ* *تَفِ*
 *821. ضَرُورَةٌ، وَقِيلَ فِي الْعَقْلِيِّ ... وَقِيلَ فِي النَّفْيِ أَيِ الْأَصْلِيِّ*
 *822. وَقِيلَ فِي الْجُزْئِيِّ حَاجِيًّا إِذَا ... لَمْ يَرِدِ النَّصُ عَلَى وَفْقٍ لِذَا*
*823. وَقِيلَ فِي أَصْلِ الْعِبَادَاتِ وَمَرّْ ... حُكْمُ قِيَاسِ اللُّغَةِ الَّذِي اشْتَهَرْ
**◄**(جمع الجوامع)**(الْكِتَابُ الرَّابِعُ فِي الْقِيَاسِ)*
[813][814]
*◘* وَهُوَ حَمْلُ مَعْلُومٍ عَلَى مَعْلُومٍ لِمُسَاوَاتِهِ فِي عِلَّةِ حُكْمِهِ عِنْدَ الْحَامِلِ
*_**______________________________*^ وَإِنْ خُصَّ بِالصَّحِيحِ حُذِفَ الْأَخِيرُ
 [815]:[823]
*◘* وَهُوَ حُجَّةٌ فِي:
*___*(1) الْأُمُورِ الدُّنْيَوِيَّة  ِ قَالَ الْإِمَامُ: اتِّفَاقًا
*___*(2) وَأَمَّا غَيْرُهَا فَمَنَعَهُ:
*_____ -* قَوْمٌ عَقْلًا
*_____ -* وَابْنُ حَزْمٍ شَرْعًا
*_____ -* وَدَاوُدُ غَيْرَ الْجَلِيِّ
*_____ -* وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ فِي الْحُدُودِ وَالْكَفَّارَات  ِ وَالرُّخَصِ وَالتَّقْدِيرَا  تِ
*_____ -* وَابْنُ عَبْدَانَ مَا لَمْ يُضْطَرَّ إلَيْهِ
*_____ -* وَقَوْمٌ فِي الْأَسْبَابِ وَالشُّرُوطِ وَالْمَوَانِعِ
*_____ -* وَقَوْمٌ فِي أُصُولِ الْعِبَادَاتِ
*_____ -* وَقَوْمٌ الْحَاجِيُّ إذَا لَمْ يَرِدْ نَصٌّ عَلَى وَفْقِهِ كَضَمَانِ الدِّرَكِ
*_____ -* وَآخَرُونَ فِي الْعَقْلِيَّاتِ
*_____ -* وَآخَرُونَ فِي النَّفْيِ الْأَصْلِيِّ
*___*(3) وَتَقَدَّمَ قِيَاسُ اللُّغَةِ

*_**_**←* وَالصَّحِيحُ حُجَّةٌ: *-* إلَّا فِي الْعَادِيَّةِ وَالْخِلْقِيَّة  ِ، *-* وَإِلَّا فِي كُلِّ الْأَحْكَامِ،* -* وَإِلَّا الْقِيَاسَ عَلَى مَنْسُوخٍ = خِلَافًا لِلْمُعَمِّمِين  َ.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)[هل يكون النص على التعليل أمرا بالقياس؟]
*824. وَلَيْسَ نَصُّهُ عَلَى التَّعْلِيلِ ... أَمْرًا بِهِ وَالْقَوْلُ بِالتَّفْصِيلِ*
*825. فِي التَّرْكِ دُونَ الْفِعْلِ غَيْرُ مَيْنِ ... وَأَطْلَقَ الْأَمْرَ أَبُو الْحُسَيْنِ*

*◄**(جمع الجوامع)*[824][825]
*◘* وَلَيْسَ النَّصُّ عَلَى الْعِلَّةِ -وَلَوْ فِي جَانِبِ التَّرْكِ- أَمْرًا بِالْقِيَاسِ
*_____ -* خِلَافًا لِلْبِصْرِيِّ
*_____ -* وَثَالِثُهَا التَّفْصِيلُ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)[أركان القياس]
826. أَرْبَعَةٌ أَرْكَانُهُ (الْأَصْلُ) مَحَلّْ ... حُكْمٍ مُشَبَّهٌ بِهِ وَقِيلَ بَلْ
827. دَلِيلُهُ وَقِيلَ حُكْمُهُ وَفِي ... الْفَرْعِ قَوْلَانِ وَثَانِيهَا نُفِي
828. وَلَيْسَ شَرْطًا اتِّفَاقُ النَّاسِ ... فِي عِلَّةٍ وَالْأَمْرُ بِالْقِيَاسِ
829. فِي نَوْعِهِ أَوْ شَخْصِهِ وَمَنْ زَعَمْ ... بِشَرْطِ شَيْءٍ مِنْهُمَا فَهْوَ وَهَمْ
*◄**(جمع الجوامع)*[826]:[829]
*◘* وَأَرْكَانُهُ أَرْبَعَةٌ:
*__*(1) الْأَصْلُ:
*_____ -* وَهُوَ مَحَلُّ الْحُكْمِ الْمُشَبَّهُ بِهِ 
*__________•* وَقِيلَ: دَلِيلُهُ
*__________•* وَقِيلَ: حُكْمُهُ
*_____ -* وَلَا يُشْتَرَطُ: *•* دَالٌّ عَلَى جَوَازِ الْقِيَاسِ عَلَيْهِ بِنَوْعِهِ أَوْ شَخْصِهِ، *•* وَلَا اتِّفَاقٌ عَلَى وُجُودِ الْعِلَّةِ فِيهِ = خِلَافًا لِزَاعِمَيْهِمَ  ا





___________________
قول السيوطي -رحمه الله-:
827. __________وَفِي ... الْفَرْعِ قَوْلَانِ وَثَانِيهَا نُفِي
هو نظمٌ لقول صحاب (الجمع) -رحمه الله- :
(الثالث الفرع: وهو المحل المشبه، وقيل: حكمه)، وسيأتي.

يتبع ..

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*830. الثَّانِ (حُكْمُ الْأَصْلِ) رَأْيُ النَّاسِ ... شَرْطٌ ثُبُوتُهُ بِلَا قِيَاسِ*
*831. قِيلَ وَلَا الْإِجْمَاعِ إِلَّا إِنْ بَدَا ... وَكَوْنُهُ بِالْقَطْعِ مَا تُعُبِّدَا=*
*832. فِيهِ، وَلَا دَلِيلُهُ الْفَرْعَ شَمِلْ ... وَلَا بِهِ عَنْ سَنَنِ الْقَيْسِ عُدِلْ*
*833. وَكَوْنُهُ شَرْعِيًّا اذْ مَا اسْتُلْحِقَا ... شَرْعِي وَكَوْنُهُ عَلَيْهِ اتُّفِقَا=*
*834. بَيْنَهُمَا وَقِيلَ بَيْنَ الْأُمَّهْ ... وَقِيلَ: شَرْطُهُ اخْتِلَافٌ ثَمَّهْ*
*835. فَإِنْ يَكُنْ مُتَّفَقًا بَيْنَهُمَا ... لَكِنْ لِعِلَّتَيْنِ فَاسْمُهُ انْتَمَى*
*836. مُرَكَّبُ الْأَصْلِ، وَإِنْ لِعِلَّهْ ... يَمْنَعُ خَصْمٌ أَنْ تَحُلَّ أَصْلَهْ*
*837. مُرَكَّبُ الْوَصْفِ وَلَمْ يَقْبَلْهُمَا ... أَهْلُ الْأُصُولِ، وَإِذَا مَا سَلَّمَا*
*838. عِلَّتَهُ فَأَثْبَتَ الَّذِي اسْتَدَلّْ ... وُجُودَهَا أَوْ سَلَّمَ الْوُجُودَ دَلّْ*
*839. وَإِنْ يَكُونَا اخْتَلَفَا فِي الْأَصْلِ ثُمّْ ... إِثْبَاتَ حُكْمٍ ثُمَّ علَّةٍ يَؤُمّْ*
*840. الْمُسْتَدِلُّ فَالْأَصَحُّ يُقْبَلُ ... وَالِاتِّفَاقُ أَنَّهُ مُعَلَّلُ*
*841. وَالنَّصُّ مِنْ شَرْعٍ عَلَى الْعِلَّةِ مَا ... نَشْرِطُهُ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ فِيْهِمَا*
*◄**(جمع الجوامع)**[830]:[841]
**__*(2) الثَّانِي: حُكْمُ الْأَصْلِ:
*_____ -* وَمِنْ شَرْطِهِ:
*__________•* ثُبُوتُهُ بِغَيْرِ الْقِيَاسِ، قِيلَ: وَالْإِجْمَاعِ
*__________•* وَكَوْنُهُ غَيْرَ مُتَعَبَّدٍ فِيهِ بِالْقَطْعِ
*__________•* وَ[وكونه] شَرْعِيًّا إنِ اسْتَلْحَقَ شَرْعِيًّا
*__________•* وَ[وكونه] غَيْرَ فَرْعٍ إذَا لَمْ يَظْهَرْ لِلْوَسَطِ فَائِدَةٌ، وَقِيلَ: مُطْلَقًا
*__________•* وَأَنْ لَا يَعْدِلَ عَنْ سَنَنِ الْقِيَاسِ
*__________•* وَ[أَنْ] لَا يَكُونَ دَلِيلُ حُكْمِهِ شَامِلًا لِحُكْمِ الْفَرْعِ
*__________•* وَكَوْنُ الْحُكْمِ مُتَّفَقًا عَلَيْهِ: *** قِيلَ: بَيْنَ الْأُمَّةِ،* ** وَالْأَصَحُّ: بَيْنَ الْخَصْمَيْنِ وَأَنَّهُ لَا يُشْتَرَطُ اخْتِلَافُ الْأُمَّةِ.
*_**___________*( أ ) فَإِنْ كَانَ الْحُكْمُ مُتَّفَقًا بَيْنَهُمَا وَلَكِنْ:
*_**_________________*‘ لِعِلَّتَيْنِ مُخْتَلِفَتَيْن  ِ = فَهُوَ مُرَكَّبُ الْأَصْلِ  *______________* *↓*
*_**_________________*‘ أَوْ لِعِلَّةٍ يَمْنَعُ الْخَصْمُ وُجُودَهَا فِي الْأَصْلِ = فَمُرَكَّبُ الْوَصْفِ *←* وَلَا يُقْبَلَانِ خِلَافًا لِلْخِلَافِيِّي  نَ
*_______________*^ وَلَوْ سَلَّمَ الْعِلَّةَ فَأَثْبَتَ الْمُسْتَدِلُّ وُجُودَهَا أَوْ سَلَّمَهُ الْمُنَاظِرُ = انْتَهَضَ الدَّلِيلُ
*_**___________*(ب) فَإِنْ لَمْ يَتَّفِقَا عَلَى الْأَصْلِ وَلَكِنْ رَامَ الْمُسْتَدِلُّ إثْبَاتَ حُكْمِهِ ثُمَّ إثْبَاتَ الْعِلَّةِ = فَالْأَصَحُّ قَبُولُهُ
*_____ -* وَالصَّحِيحُ لَا يُشْتَرَطُ:
*__________•* الِاتِّفَاقُ عَلَى تَعْلِيلِ حُكْمِ الْأَصْلِ
*__________•* أَوْ النَّصُّ عَلَى الْعِلَّةِ.

يتبع ..

----------


## فتح البارى

> *__________•* وَ[وكونه] غَيْرَ فَرْعٍ إذَا لَمْ يَظْهَرْ لِلْوَسَطِ فَائِدَةٌ، وَقِيلَ: مُطْلَقًا


حذفَ السيوطيُّ هذا الشرطَ، راجع شرحَ المحلي



> وَلَوْ سَلَّمَ الْعِلَّةَ أَوْ سَلَّمَهُ الْمُنَاظِرُ انْتَهَضَ الدَّلِيلُ


حذفَ السيوطيُّ لفظةَ (المناظر) لأنها توهم أن المسلِّم ثانيا غيرُ المسلِّم أولا

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)* 842. (الْفَرْعُ) شَرْطُهُ تَمَامُ الْعِلَّةِ ... مِنْ عَيْنِهَا أَوْ جِنْسِهَا قَدْ حَلَّتِ
843. فَإِنْ بِهَا يُقْطَعْ فَقَطْعِي وَإِنِ ... ظَنِّيَةً فَهْوَ قِيَاسُ الْأَدْوَنِ
844. وَإِنْ يَكُنْ عُورِضَ ذَا بِمَا اقْتَضَى ... خِلَافَ حُكْمِهِ لَغَا وَالْمُرْتَضَى
845. قَبُولُهَا بِمُقْتَضٍ نَقِيضًا او ... ضِدًّا وَأَنْ يُقْبَلَ تَرْجِيحٌ رَأَوْا
846. وَأَنَّهُ لَا يَجِبُ الْإِيـمَا إِلَيْهْ ... حَالَ إِقَامَةِ دَلِيلِهِ عَلَيْهْ
847. وَلَا يَقُومُ خَبَرٌ عَلَى خِلَافْ ... فَرْعٍ لَنَا وَقَاطِعٌ بَلَا خِلَافْ
848. وَالشَّرْطُ فِي الْفَرْعِ وَفِي الْأَصْلِ اتِّحَادْ ... حُكْمِهِمَا فَإِنْ يُخَالِفْ فَفَسَادْ
849. وَبِبَيَانِ الِاتِّحَادِ فَلْيُجِبْ ... مُعْتَرِضًا بِالِاخْتِلَافِ الْمُنْتَصِبْ
850. وَلَا يَكُونُ حُكْمُ الَاصْلِ آخِرَا ... وَقِيلَ إِلَّا لِدَلِيلٍ آخَرَا
851. وَلَيْسَ شَرْطًا لِلشُّيُوخِ الْجِلَّهْ ... ثُبُوتُ حُكْمِهِ بِنَصٍّ جُمْلَهْ
852. وَشَرْطُ نَفْيِ نَصٍّ اوْ إِجْمَاعِ ... مُوَافِقٍ فِي الْحُكْمِ ذُو نِزَاعِ

**◄**(جمع الجوامع)**[842]:[852]
 __*(3) الثَّالِثُ: الْفَرْعُ:
*_____ -* وَهُوَ الْمَحَلُّ الْمُشَبَّهُ*،* وَقِيلَ: حُكْمُهُ [827] 
*_____ -* وَمِنْ شَرْطِهِ:
*__________•* وُجُودُ تَمَامِ الْعِلَّةِ فِيهِ
*______________** فَإِنْ كَانَتْ:
*_**________________*‘ قَطْعِيَّةً = فَقَطْعِيٌّ
*_**________________*‘ أَوْ ظَنِّيَّةً = فَقِيَاسُ الْأَدْوَنِ؛ كَالتُّفَّاحِ عَلَى الْبُرِّ بِجَامِعِ الطَّعْمِ
*__________•* وَتُقْبَلُ الْمُعَارَضَةُ فِيهِ بِمُقْتَضٍ نَقِيضَ أَوْ ضِدَّ لَا خِلَافَ الْحُكْمِ عَلَى الْمُخْتَارِ
*______________** وَالْمُخْتَارُ: ‘ قَبُولُ التَّرْجِيحِ، ‘ وَأَنَّهُ لَا يَجِبُ الْإِيمَاءُ إلَيْهِ فِي الدَّلِيلِ
*__________•* وَ[أنْ] لَا يَقُومَ الْقَاطِعُ عَلَى خِلَافِهِ وِفَاقًا
*__________•* وَ[أنْ] لَا [يقومَ] خَبَرُ الْوَاحِدِ [على خلافه] عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ
*__________•* وَلْيُسَاوِ الْأَصْلَ، وَحُكْمُهُ حُكْمُ الْأَصْلِ فِيمَا يُقْصَدُ مِنْ عَيْنٍ أَوْ جِنْسٍ
*______________** فَإِنْ خَالَفَ:
*_**________________*‘ فَسَدَ الْقِيَاسُ،
*_**________________*‘ وَجَوَابُ الْمُعْتَرِضِ بِالْمُخَالَفَة  ِ = بِبَيَانِ الِاتِّحَادِ
*__________•* وَ[أنْ] لَا يَكُونَ مَنْصُوصًا:
*______________** بِمُوَافِقٍ، خِلَافًا لِمُجَوِّزِ دَلِيلَيْنِ
*______________** وَلَا بِمُخَالِفٍ إلَّا لِتَجْرِبَةِ النَّظَرِ
*__________•* وَ[أنْ] لَا [يكونَ حكمُ الفرعِ] مُتَقَدِّمًا عَلَى حُكْمِ الْأَصْلِ
*______________** وَجَوَّزَهُ الْإِمَامُ عِنْدَ دَلِيلٍ آخَرَ
*_____ -* وَلَا يُشْتَرَطُ:
*__________•* ثُبُوتُ حُكْمِهِ بِالنَّصِّ جُمْلَةً خِلَافًا لِقَوْمٍ
*__________•* وَلَا انْتِفَاءُ نَصٍّ أَوْ إجْمَاعٍ يُوَافِقُهُ خِلَافًا لِلْغَزَالِيِّ وَالْآمِدِيِّ


يتبع ..

----------


## فتح البارى

1- قول صاحب (الجمع):



> *_____ -* وَهُوَ الْمَحَلُّ الْمُشَبَّهُ*،* وَقِيلَ: حُكْمُهُ [827]


قدمه السيوطيُّ:
827. ________وَفِي ... الْفَرْعِ قَوْلَانِ وَثَانِيهَا نُفِي

2- قوله:



> *__________•* وَتُقْبَلُ الْمُعَارَضَةُ فِيهِ بِمُقْتَضٍ نَقِيضَ أَوْ ضِدَّ لَا خِلَافَ الْحُكْمِ عَلَى الْمُخْتَارِ



ذُكِرَتْ هذه المسألة هنا لأنها تئول إلى شرط في الفرع وهو أن لا يعارَض.

3- قوله:



> *_____ -* وَمِنْ شَرْطِهِ:
> *__________•* وُجُودُ تَمَامِ الْعِلَّةِ فِيهِ


و:



> *__________•* وَلْيُسَاوِ الْأَصْلَ، وَحُكْمُهُ حُكْمُ الْأَصْلِ فِيمَا يُقْصَدُ مِنْ عَيْنٍ أَوْ جِنْسٍ


قدَّمَ السيوطيُّ وحذفَ للتَّكرار، راجع شرح المحلي في الموضع الثاني مع حاشية البَنَّاني

4- قوله:



> *__________•* وَ[أنْ] لَا يَكُونَ مَنْصُوصًا:
> *______________** بِمُوَافِقٍ، خِلَافًا لِمُجَوِّزِ دَلِيلَيْنِ


و:



> *_ -* وَلَا يُشْتَرَطُ ... انْتِفَاءُ نَصٍّ أَوْ إجْمَاعٍ يُوَافِقُهُ


جمعهما السيوطيُّ في مسألة واحدة لتناقض كلام المصنف، راجع شرح المحلي في الموضع الثاني مع حاشيته.

----------


## فيصل بن نايف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهأخي فتح الباري فتح الله لي ولك وللمسلمين من واسع فضلة ورزقنا وإياك الاخلاص والمتابعة في القول والعمل وأن يتم ما تقوم به من خدمة لإخوانك فنحن بحاجة لهذه الطريقة وخصوصاً هذه التعليقات النفيسة التي جمعتها فلو جمعت هذا الجهد في ملف وورد وجعلت التعقيبات والفوائد بحواشي سفلية لأصبح عملاً رائعاً تشكر عليه ختاماً أعمل فهناك من يستنير بعد فضل الله ثم بما تقوم به .

----------


## طلال العراقي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي فتح الباري فتح الله لي ولك وللمسلمين من واسع فضلة ورزقنا وإياك الاخلاص والمتابعة في القول والعمل وأن يتم ما تقوم به من خدمة لإخوانك فنحن بحاجة لهذه الطريقة وخصوصاً هذه التعليقات النفيسة التي جمعتها فلو جمعت هذا الجهد في ملف وورد وجعلت التعقيبات والفوائد بحواشي سفلية لأصبح عملاً رائعاً تشكر عليه ختاماً أعمل فهناك من يستنير بعد فضل الله ثم بما تقوم به .


وانا أضم صوتي لأخي فيصل
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا مشايخي الأفاضل، وشكر الله لكم حسنَ ظنكم بأخيكم وتشجيعَكم له، وإن شاء الله سأفعل ما اقترحتموه.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*853. (الرَّابِعُ الْعِلَّةُ) عِنْدَ أَهْلِ ... حَقٍّ مُعَرِّفٌ وَحُكْمُ الْأَصْلِ*
*854. بِهَا وَقَالَ الْحَنَفِيُّ ثَابِتُ ... بِالنَّصِ وَالسَّيْفُ يَقُولُ* *البَاعِتُ*
*855. وَهْيَ الْمُؤَثِّرُ لِذِي اعْتِزَالِ ... بِهِ وَجَعْلِ اللهِ لِلْغَزَالِي*
*856. وَقَدْ تَجِي دَافِعَةً أَوْ رَافِعَهْ ... أَوْ ذَاتَ الَامْرَيْنِ بِلَا مُنَازَعَهْ*
*857. وَصْفًا حَقِيقِي ظَاهِرًا مُنْضَبِطَا ... أَوْ وَصْفَ عُرْفٍ بِاطِّرَادٍ شُرِطَا*
*858. كَذَا عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ وَصْفًا لُغَوِي ... أَوْ حُكْمَ شَرْعٍ لَوْ حَقِيقِيًّا نُوِي*
*859. بَسِيطَةً أَوْ ذَاتَ تَرْكِيبٍ وَفِي ... ثَالِثٍ الزَّيْدُ عَنِ الْخَمْسِ نُفِي*
*860. وَشَرْطُ الِالْحَاقِ بِهَا أَنْ تَشْتَمِلْ ... لِحِكْمَةٍ تَبْعَثُهُ أَنْ يَمْتَثِلْ*
*861. وَشَاهِدًا تَصْلُحُ لِلْإِنَاطَهْ ... بِهَا فَمِّمَا قَدْ نَرَى اشْتِرَاطَهْ*
*862. مَانِعُهَا وَصْفٌ وُجُودِيٌّ يُخِلّْ ... بِالْحِكْمَةِ الَّتِي عَلَيْهَا تَشْتَمِلْ*
*863. وَأَنْ يَكُونَ ضَابِطًا لِحِكْمَةِ ... وَقِيلَ قَدْ يَكُونُ نَفْسَ الْحِكْمَةِ
**864. ثَالِثُهَا إِنْ ضُبِطَتْ وَانْتُخِلَا ... بِالْعَدَمِي الثُّبُوتِي لَنْ يُعَلَّلَا**◄**(جمع الجوامع)*[853]:[864]
*__*(4) الرَّابِعُ: الْعِلَّةُ: 
*_____* *-**___**_**•* قَالَ أَهْلُ الْحَقِّ: الْمُعَرِّفُ
*____________________* *** وَحُكْمُ الْأَصْلِ ثَابِتٌ بِهَا لَا بِالنَّصِّ خِلَافًا لِلْحَنَفِيَّةِ
*__________* *•* وَقِيلَ: الْمُؤَثِّرُ بِذَاتِهِ
*__________* *•* وَقَالَ الْغَزَالِيُّ: [المؤثر] بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ
*__________* *•* وَقَالَ الْآمِدِيُّ: الْبَاعِثُ عَلَيْهِ

*_____**-*  وَقَدْ تَكُونُ:
*__________* ( أ )*_* *•* دَافِعَةً
*______________* *•* أَوْ رَافِعَةً
*______________* *•* أَوْ فَاعِلَةً الْأَمْرَيْنِ

*_________**_*(ب)*__**•* وَوَصْفًا ظَاهِرًا مُنْضَبِطًا
*______________* *•* أَوْ [وصفا] عُرْفِيًّا مُطَّرِدًا
*______________* *•* وَكَذَا فِي الْأَصَحِّ [وصفا] لُغَوِيًّا
*______________* *•* أَوْ حُكْمًا شَرْعِيًّا
*__________________* *** وَثَالِثُهَا إِنْ كَانَ الْمَعْلُولُ حَقِيقِيًّا

*__________* (ج)*__**•* أَوْ [أمرا] مُرَكَّبًا
*__________________* *** وَثَالِثُهَا: لَا يَزِيدُ عَلَى خَمْسٍ

*_____* *-* وَمِنْ شُرُوطِ الْإِلْحَاقِ بِهَا:
*__________* *•* اشْتِمَالُهَا عَلَى حِكْمَةٍ تَبْعَثُ عَلَى الِامْتِثَالِ وَتَصْلُحُ شَاهِدًا لِإِنَاطَةِ الْحُكْمِ
*__________________* *** وَمِنْ ثَمَّ كَانَ مَانِعُهَا وَصْفًا وُجُودِيًّا يُخِلُّ بِحِكْمَتِهَا
*__________* *•* وَأَنْ تَكُونَ ضَابِطًا لِحِكْمَةٍ
*__________________* *** وَقِيلَ: يَجُوزُ كَوْنُهَا نَفْسَ الْحِكْمَةِ،
*__________________* *** وَقِيلَ: إِنْ انْضَبَطَتْ
*__________* *•* وَأَنْ لَا تَكُونَ عَدَمًا فِي الثُّبُوتِيِّ وِفَاقًا لِلْإِمَامِ وَخِلَافًا لِلْآمِدِيِّ
*__________________* *** وَالْإِضَافِيُّ عَدَمِيٌّ

يتبع ..
*
*

----------


## أيمن بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## فتح البارى

وجزاك مثله أخي الكريم

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)865. وَجَازَ تَعْلِيلٌ بِمَا لَا نَطَّلِعْ .... نَحْنُ عَلَى حِكْمَتِهِ فَإِنْ قُطِعْ
866. بِنَفْيِهَا فِي صُورَةٍ فَالْحُجَّهْ .... يَثْبُتُ فِيهَا الْحُكْمُ لِلْمَظِنَّهْ
867. وَالْجَدَلِيُّو  نَ انْتَفَى وَالْقَاصِرَهْ .... قَوْمٌ أَبَوْهَا مُطْلَقًا مُكَابَرَهْ
868. وَقِيلَ لَا مَنْصُوصَةٌ أَوْ مُجْمَعُ .... وَالْمُرْتَضَى جَوَازُهَا وَتَنْفَعُ
869. فِي مَنْعِ الِالْحَاقِ وَفِي الْمُنَاسَبَهْ .... تُعْرَفُ وَاعْتِضَادِ نَصٍّ صَاحَبَهْ
870. وَعِنْدَ الِامْتِثَالِ أَيْ لِأَجْلِهِ .... يَزْدَادُ أَجْرًا فَوْقَ أَجْرِ فِعْلِهِ
871. وَلَا تُعَدَّى عِنْدَ كَوْنِهَا مَحَلّْ .... حُكْمٍ وَخَاصَ جُزْئِهِ وَالْوَصْفَ جَلّْ
872. وَجَوَّزُوا التَّعْلِيلَ فِي الْمُنْتَخَبِ .... عِنْدَ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ بِاسْمٍ لَقَبِ
873. وَجَزْمًا الْمُشْتَقُّ وَالْمَبْنِيُّ .... مِنَ الصِّفَاتِ شَبَهٌ صُورِيُّ
874. وَجَوَّزَ الْجُلُّ بِعِلَّتَيْنِ .... بَلِ ادَّعَوْا وُقُوعَهُ بِتَيْنِ
875. وَقِيلَ فِي الْمَنْصُوصِ لَا مَا اسْتُنْبِطَا .... وَعَكْسُهُ يُحْكَى وَلَكِنْ غُلِّطَا
876. وَقِيلَ فِي تَعَاقُبٍ وَالْمَنْعَا .... رَأَى إِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ شَرْعَا
877. وَالْآمِدِيُّ الْقَطْعُ بِامْتِنَاعِهِ .... عَقْلًا إِذِ الْمُحَالُ فِي إِيقَاعِهِ
878. وَجَازَ حُكْمَانِ بِعِلَّةٍ وَلَوْ ...تَضَادَدَا وَالْمَنْعَ وَالْفَرْقَ حَكَوْا

*◄**(جمع الجوامع)*[865]:[878]
*_____**-* وَيَجُوزُ التَّعْلِيلُ بِمَا لَا يُطَّلَعُ عَلَى حِكْمَتِهِ
*__________* *•* فَإِنْ قَطَعَ بِانْتِفَائِهَا فِي صُورَةٍ:
*__________________* *** فَقَالَ الْغَزَالِيُّ وَابْنُ يَحْيَى: يَثْبُتُ الْحُكْمُ لِلْمَظِنَّةِ
*__________________* *** وَقَالَ الْجَدَلِيُّونَ  : لَا.
*_____**-* وَالْقَاصِرَةُ:
*__________* *•* مَنَعَهَا:
*__________________* *** قَوْمٌ مُطْلَقًا
*__________________* *** وَالْحَنَفِيَّة  ُ إِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ بِنَصٍّ أَوْ إِجْمَاعٍ
*__________* *•* وَالصَّحِيحُ جَوَازُهَا
*__________________* *** وَفَائِدَتُهَا:
*_**_____________________*‘ مَعْرِفَةُ الْمُنَاسَبَةِ،
*_**_____________________*‘ وَمَنْعُ الْإِلْحَاقِ،
*_**_____________________*‘ وَتَقْوِيَةُ النَّصِّ،
*_**_____________________*‘ قَالَ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ: وَزِيَادَةُ الْأَجْرِ عِنْدَ قَصْدِ الِامْتِثَالِ لِأَجْلِهَا
*__________* *•* وَلَا تَعَدِّيَ لَهَا عِنْدَ كَوْنِهَا:
*__________________* *** مَحَلَّ الْحُكْمِ
*__________________* *** أَوْ جُزْأَهُ الْخَاصَّ
*__________________* *** أَوْ وَصْفَهُ اللَّازِمَ

*_____**-* وَيَصِحُّ التَّعْلِيلُ بِمُجَرَّدِ الِاسْمِ اللَّقَبِ وِفَاقًا لِأَبِي إِسْحَاقَ الشِّيرَازِيِّ وَخِلَافًا لِلْإِمَامِ
*__________* *•* أَمَّا الْمُشْتَقُّ = فَوِفَاقٌ،
*__________* *•* وَأَمَّا نَحْوُ: (الْأَبْيَضِ) = فَشَبَهٌ صُورِيٌّ

*_____**-* وَجَوَّزَ الْجُمْهُورُ التَّعْلِيلَ بِعِلَّتَيْنِ وَادَّعَوْا وُقُوعَهُ
*__________* *•* وَابْنُ فُورَكٍ وَالْإِمَامُ فِي الْمَنْصُوصَةِ دُونَ الْمُسْتَنْبَطَ  ةِ
*__________* *•* وَمَنَعَهُ إمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ شَرْعًا مُطْلَقًا
*__________* *•* وَقِيلَ يَجُوزُ فِي التَّعَاقُبِ
*__________* *•* وَالصَّحِيحُ: الْقَطْعُ بِامْتِنَاعِهِ عَقْلًا لِلُّزُومِ الْمُحَالِ مِنْ وُقُوعِهِ كَجَمْعِ النَّقِيضَيْنِ

*_____**-* وَالْمُخْتَارُ وُقُوعُ حُكْمَيْنِ بِعِلَّةٍ: *•* إثْبَاتًا كَالسَّرِقَةِ لِلْقَطْعِ وَالْغُرْمِ ،*•* وَنَفْيًا كَالْحَيْضِ لِلصَّوْمِ وَالصَّلَاةِ وَغَيْرِهِمَا 
*__________________* *** وَثَالِثُهَا: إِنْ لَمْ يَتَضَادَّا

----------


## فتح البارى

> *_____**-* وَجَوَّزَ الْجُمْهُورُ التَّعْلِيلَ بِعِلَّتَيْنِ وَادَّعَوْا وُقُوعَهُ
> *__________* *•* وَابْنُ فُورَكٍ وَالْإِمَامُ فِي الْمَنْصُوصَةِ دُونَ الْمُسْتَنْبَطَ  ةِ
> *__________* *•* وَمَنَعَهُ إمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ شَرْعًا مُطْلَقًا
> *__________* *•* وَقِيلَ يَجُوزُ فِي التَّعَاقُبِ
> *__________* *•* وَالصَّحِيحُ: الْقَطْعُ بِامْتِنَاعِهِ عَقْلًا لِلُّزُومِ الْمُحَالِ مِنْ وُقُوعِهِ كَجَمْعِ النَّقِيضَيْنِ


قال السيوطي -رحمه الله- :
«محل الخلاف في الواحد بالشخص، أما الواحد بالنوع المختلف شخصا فيجوز تعد العلل فيه بالاتفاق» اهـ
ويمكن أن يُزادَ على نظم السيوطي -رحمه الله- قولُ الأشموني -رحمه الله- :
كجمع ما تناقضا، قلتُ: مَحلّْ ... ذا الخلفِ فيما واحدٌ بالشخص حَلّْ
أما الذي اتحد نوعا واختلفْ ... شخصا وفاقٌ في جوازه ائتلفْ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) 879. وَمِنْ شُرُوطِهِ كَمَا تَقَرَّرَا .... أَنْ لََا يُرَى ثُبُوتُهَا مُؤَخَّرَا
880. عَنْ حُكْمِ الَاصْلِ عِنْدَنَا وَأَنْ لَا .... تَعُودَ بِالْإِبْطَالِ فِيهِ أَصْلَا
881. وَإِنْ تَعُدْ عَلَيْهِ بِالْخُصُوصِ .... لَا بِالْعُمُومِ الْخُلْفُ فِي النُّصُوصِ
[الأشموني: قلتُ التي تعود بالتعميم قد .... جازت بإجماع مِن الكل انعقَد]
882. وَأَنَّ مُسْتَنْبَطَهَا مَا وَرَدَا .... مُعَارَضًا بِمَا يُنَافِي وُجِدَا
883. فِي الْأَصْلِ لَا الْفَرْعِ لَنَا وَأَنْ لَا ... تُنَافِيَ اجْمَاعًا وَنَصًّا يُتْلَى
884. وَلَمْ تَزِدْ عَلَى الَّذِي حَوَاهُ .... إِنْ خَالَفَ الْمَزِيدُ مُقْتَضَاهُ
885. وَأَنْ تَكُونَ ذَاتَ تَعْيِينٍ فَلَا....تَعْلِيل  َ بِالْمُبْهَمِ أَوْ وَصَفًا جَلَا
886. غَيْرَ مُقَدَّرٍ وَغَيْرَ شَامِلِ ..... دَلِيلُهَا لِحُكْمِ فَرْعٍ حَاصِلِ
887. بِجِهَةِ الْعُمُومِ وَالْخُصُوصِ .... وَالْخُلْفُ فِي الثَّلَاثِ عَنْ نُصُوصِ
888. وَلَيْسَ شَرْطًا كَوْنُهَا فِي الْفَرْعِ .... أَوْ حُكْمِ الَاصْلِ ثَابِتًا بِالْقَطْعِ
889. وَلَا انْتِفَاءُ مَذْهَبِ الصَّحَابِي .... مُخَالِفًا لَهَا عَلَى الصَّوَابِ
890. أَمَّا انْتِفَا مُعَارِضٍ فَمَبْنِي .... عَلَى جَوَازِ عِلَّتَيْنِِ أَعْنِي
891. وَصْفًا لَهَا يَصْلُحُ لاَ مُنَافِي .... لَكِنْ يَئُولُ الْأَمْرُ لِاخْتِلَافِ
892. كَالطَّعْمِ مَعْ كَيْلٍ بِبُرٍّ لَمْ يُنَافْ ... وَفِي كَتُفَّاحٍ يَئُولُ لِلْخِلَافْ

*◄**(جمع الجوامع)*[879]:[889]
*_____**-* [تابع شروط الإلحاق]:
*__________* *•*وَمِنْهَا أَنْ لَا يَكُونَ ثُبُوتُهَا مُتَأَخِّرًا عَنْ ثُبُوتِ حُكْمِ الْأَصْلِ خِلَافًا لِقَوْمٍ
*__________* *•* وَمِنْهَا أَنْ لَا تَعُودَ عَلَى الْأَصْلِ بِالْإِبْطَالِ
*__________________* **** وَفِي عَوْدِهَا بِالتَّخْصِيصِ لَا التَّعْمِيمِ قَوْلَانِ*
*__________* *•* وَأَنْ لَا تَكُونَ الْمُسْتَنْبَطَ  ةُ مُعَارَضَةً بِمُعَارِضٍ مُنَافٍ مَوْجُودٍ فِي الْأَصْلِ، قِيلَ: وَلَا الْفَرْعِ
*__________* *•* وَأَنْ لَا تُخَالِفَ نَصًّا أَوْ إجْمَاعًا
*__________* *•* وَأَنْ لَا تَتَضَمَّنَ زِيَادَةً عَلَيْهِ [أي على النص أو الإجماع] إِنْ نَافَتِ الزِّيَادَةُ مُقْتَضَاهُ وِفَاقًا لِلْآمِدِيِّ
*__________* *•* وَأَنْ تَتَعَيَّنَ خِلَافًا لِمَنِ اكْتَفَى بِعِلِّيَّةِ مُبْهَمٍ مُشْتَرَكٍ
*__________* *•* وَأَنْ لَا تَكُونَ وَصْفًا مُقَدَّرًا وِفَاقًا لِلْإِمَامِ
*__________* *•* وَأَنْ لَا يَتَنَاوَلَ دَلِيلُهَا حُكْمَ الْفَرْعِ بِعُمُومِهِ أَوْ خُصُوصِهِ عَلَى الْمُخْتَارِ

*_____**-* وَالصَّحِيحُ لَا يُشْتَرَطُ:
*__________* *•* الْقَطْعُ بِحُكْمِ الْأَصْلِ
*__________* *•* وَلَا انْتِفَاءُ مُخَالَفَةِ مَذْهَبِ الصَّحَابِيِّ
*__________* *•* وَلَا الْقَطْعُ بِوُجُودِهَا فِي الْفَرْعِ
*__________* *•* أَمَّا انْتِفَاءُ الْمُعَارِضِ = فَمَبْنِيٌّ عَلَى التَّعْلِيلِ بِعِلَّتَيْنِ
*__________________* *** وَالْمُعَارِضُ هُنَا: وَصْفٌ صَالِحٌ لِلْعِلِّيَّةِ كَصَلَاحِيَةِ الْمُعَارَضِ غَيْرُ مُنَافٍ وَلَكِنْ يَئُولُ إِلَى الِاخْتِلَافِ
*_**______________________*‘ كَالطَّعْمِ مَعَ الْكَيْلِ فِي الْبُرِّ لَا يُنَافِي، وَيَئُولُ إِلَى الِاخْتِلَافِ فِي التُّفَّاحِ

----------


## أيمن بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)893. وَلَيْسَ نَفْيُ الْوَصْفِ عَنْ فَرْعٍ لَزِمْ .... مُعْتَرِضًا وَقِيلَ أَلْزِمْ وَالْتَزِمْ
894. ثَالِثُهَا إِنْ ذَكَرَ الْفَرْقَ وَلَا .... إِبْدَاءُ أَصْلٍ شَاهِدٍ فِيمَا اعْتَلَى
895. لِلْمُسْتَدِلِّ الدَّفْعُ لِلْمُوَارَبَهْ .... بِالْمَنْعِ وَالْقَدْحِ وَبِالْمُطَالَب  َهْ
896. بِكَوْنِهِ مُؤَثِّرًا وَالشَّبَهِ ..... إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ سَبْرٌ وَتَقْسِيمٌ بِهِ
897. وَبِبَيَانِ أَنَّ مَا عَدَاهُ فِي .... صُورَةٍ اسْتَقَلَّ لَوْ هَذَا يَفِي
898. بِظَاهِرٍ عَامٍ إِذَا لَمْ يَعْتَرِضْ .... تَعْمِيمَهُ وَإِنْ يَقُلْ لِلْمُعْتَرِضْ
899. قَدْ ثَبَتَ الْحُكْمُ بِهَا مَعَ انْتِفَا ... وَصْفِكَ فَالدَّفْعُ بِهَذَا مَا كَفَى
900. إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَعْ ذَاكَ وَصْفُ الْمُسْتَدِلّْ .... وَقِيلَ مُطْلَقًا وَقَالَ يَنْخَزِلْ
901. ثُمَّ إِذَا مُعْتَرِضٌ أَبْدَى خَلَفْ .... مُلْغًى فَذَا تَعَدُّدَ الْوَضْعِ عُرِفْ
902. فَائِدَةُ الْإِلْغَاءِ زَالَتْ إِلَّا ... أَنْ يُلْغِيَ الْمُبْدَى مَنِ اسْتَدَلَّا
903. لَا بِقُصُورِهِ وَضَعْفِ الْمَعْنَى ... إِنْ سَلَّمَ الْمَظِنَّةَ اللَّتْ تُعْنَى
904. وَقِيلَ يَكْفِي فِيهِمَا وَهَلْ كَفَى ... رُجْحَانُ وَصْفِ الْمُسْتَدِلِّ اخْتُلِفَا
905. وَبِاخْتِلَافِ الْجِنْسِ لِلْحِكْمَةِ قَدْ .... يَأْتِي اعْتِرَاضٌ مَعَ كَوْنِهِ اتَّحَدْ
906. ضَابِطُ أَصْلِهِ وَفَرْعٍ فَيُصَارْ .... لِحَذْفِهِ خُصُوصَهُ عَنِ اعْتِبَارْ
907. وَإِنْ تَكُ الْعِلَّةُ فَقْدَ شَرْطٍ اوْ ..... وُجُودَ مَانِعٍ فَجُلُّهُمْ رَأَوْا
908. يَلْزَمُ مِنْ ذَاكَ وُجُودُ الْمُقْتَضِى .... وَالْفَخْرُ وَالسُّبْكِيُّ ذَا لَا يَرْتَضِي
*◄**(جمع الجوامع)*[893]:[908]
*_____**-* [المعارضة في الأصل]:
*__________* *•* وَلَا يَلْزَمُ الْمُعْتَرِضَ:
*__________________* *** نَفْيُ الْوَصْفِ الَّذِي عَارَضَ بِهِ عَنِ الْفَرْعِ
*_**___________________________*‘ وَثَالِثُهَا: إِنْ صَرَّحَ بِالْفَرْقِ
*__________________* *** وَلَا إِبْدَاءُ أَصْلٍ عَلَى الْمُخْتَارِ

*__________* *•* وَلِلْمُسْتَدِل  ِّ الدَّفْعُ:
*__________________* *** بِالْمَنْعِ
*__________________* *** وَالْقَدْحِ
*__________________* *** وَبِالْمُطَالَب  َةِ بِالتَّأْثِيرِ أَوِ الشَّبَهِ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ سَبْرًا
*__________________* *** وَبِبَيَانِ اسْتِقْلَالِ مَا عَدَاهُ فِي صُورَةٍ وَلَوْ بِظَاهِرٍ عَامٍّ إذَا لَمْ يَتَعَرَّضْ لِلتَّعْمِيمِ

*__________* *•* وَلَوْ قَالَ [المستدل]: ثَبَتَ الْحُكْمُ مَعَ انْتِفَاءِ وَصْفِك لَمْ يَكْفِ
*__________________* *** إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَعَهُ وَصْفُ الْمُسْتَدِلِّ
*__________________* *** وَقِيلَ: مُطْلَقًا
*__________________* *** وَعِنْدِي أَنَّهُ [أي المستدل] يَنْقَطِعُ لِاعْتِرَافِهِ وَلِعَدَمِ الِانْعِكَاسِ

*__________* *•* وَلَوْ أَبْدَى الْمُعْتَرِضُ مَا يَخْلُفُ الْمُلْغَى سُمِّيَ تَعَدُّدَ الْوَضْعِ وَزَالَتْ فَائِدَةُ الْإِلْغَاءِ
*__________________* *** مَا لَمْ يُلْغِ [المستدل] الْخَلَفَ بِغَيْرِ:
*_**___________________________*‘ دَعْوَى قُصُورِهِ *______________**_____**↓*
*_**___________________________*‘ أَوْ دَعْوَى مَنْ سَلَّمَ وُجُودَ الْمَظِنَّةِ ضَعْفَ الْمَعْنَى = خِلَافًا لِمَنْ زَعَمَهُمَا إلْغَاءً

*__________* *•* وَيَكْفِي رُجْحَانُ وَصْفِ الْمُسْتَدِلِّ بِنَاءً عَلَى مَنْعِ التَّعَدُّدِ

*__________* *•* وَقَدْ يُعْتَرَضُ [على المستدل] بِاخْتِلَافِ جِنْسِ الْمَصْلَحَةِ وَإِنْ اتَّحَدَ ضَابِطُ الْأَصْلِ وَالْفَرْعِ
*__________________* *** فَيُجَابُ بِحَذْفِ خُصُوصِ الْأَصْلِ عَنِ الِاعْتِبَارِ

*_____**-* وَأَمَّا الْعِلَّةُ إذَا كَانَتْ وُجُودَ مَانِعٍ أَوِ انْتِفَاءَ شَرْطٍ = فَلَا يَلْزَمُ وُجُودُ الْمُقْتَضِي
*__________* *•* وِفَاقًا لِلْإِمَامِ وَخِلَافًا لِلْجُمْهُورِ

----------


## فتح البارى

انتهى تقسيم (أركان القياس)، وهو يبدأ من المشاركة (128)

----------


## أيمن بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## فتح البارى

وجزاك مثلَه وبارك فيك ونفع بك

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)  مَسَالِكُ الْعِلَّةِ
[المراقي: ومسلك العلة ما دلَّ على ... عِلِّيَّةِ الشيء متى ما حصلا]
 909. الْأَوَّلُ (الْإِجْمَاعُ) فَـ(النَّصُّ) الْعَلِي......مِثْ  لُ "لِعِلَّةِ كَذَا" ثُمَّ يَلِي
910. "لِسَبَبٍ" وَبَعْدُ "مِنْ أَجْلِ" فَـ"كَيْ".......وَم  عَهَا "إِذَنْ" أَوِ الظَّاهِرُ أَيْ
911. كَـ"اللَّامِ" فَالْإِضْمَارِ فَـ"الْبَا" فَـ"الْفَا".......م  نْ شَارِعٍ فَمِنْ فَقِيهٍ يُلْفَى
912. رَاوٍ فَغَيْرِهِ وَمِنْهُ فَاقْتَفِ........"إ  نَّ" وَ"إِذْ" وَمَا مَضَى فِي الْأَحْرُفِ

*◄**(جمع الجوامع)* [909]:[912]
*◘* مَسَالِكُ الْعِلَّةِ:
*__*(1) الْأَوَّلُ: الْإِجْمَاعُ
*__*(2) الثَّانِي: النَّصُّ:
*_________* ( أ ) الصَّرِيحُ:
*______________* *•* مِثْلُ (لِعِلَّةِ كَذَا)
*______________* *•* فَـ(لِسَبَبِ [كذا])
*______________* *•* فَـ(مِنْ أَجْلِ [كذا])
*______________* *•* فَنَحْوُ: *** (كَيْ)  *** وَ(إِذَنْ)
*_________* (ب) الظاهر:
*______________* *•* كَـ(اللَّامِ): *______________**___* *↓*
*____________________* *** ظَاهِرَةً
*____________________* *** فَمُقَدَّرَةً: نَحْوُ (أَنْ كَانَ كَذَا)
*______________* *•* فَـ(الْبَاءِ) *__**_**__**_**____________* *↓*
*______________* *•* فَـ(الْفَاءِ) *_**_**_**__**_**____________**_**←**_**_*‘                    فِي كَلَامِ الشَّارِعِ
*______________* *_**_____________________________*‘ فَالرَّاوِي الْفَقِيهِ
*_______**_**______________________________  ______*‘ فَغَيْرِهِ
*______________* *•* وَمِنْهُ:
*__________________* *** (إِنَّ)
*__________________* *** وَ(إِذْ)
*__________________* *** وَمَا مَضَى فِي الْحُرُوفِ [مما يرد للتعليل وهي (بيد) و(حتى) و(على) و(في) و(مِن)]

----------


## فتح البارى

> *__________________* *** وَمَا مَضَى فِي الْحُرُوفِ [مما يرد للتعليل وهي (بيد) و(حتى) و(على) و(في) و(مِن)]


في التحفة الرضية:
أي كل ما أفاد تعليلًا يُعد ... كـ(في) (على) (حتى) و(مِن) (بيد) وَرَد

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) 913. الثَّالِثُ (الْإِيـمَا) اقْتِرَانُ الْوَصْفِ...اللّ  فْظِ لَا مُسْتَنْبَطٍ مَعْ خُلْفِ
914. بِالْحُكْمِ أَيًّا كَانَ لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنِ.......مُعَل  ِلًا كَانَ بَعِيدَ الْمَقْرَنِ
915. كَحُكْمِهِ بَعْدَ سَمَاعِ وَصْفِ....أَوْ ذِكْرِهِ فِي الْحُكْمِ وَصْفًا مَنْفِي
916. مُفَادُهُ لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ تَعْلِيلَا.......أ  وْ بَيْنَ حُكْمَيْنِ أَتَى تَفْصِيلَا
917. بِوَصْفٍ اوْ بِشَرْطٍ اوْ بِاسْتِثْنَا.....  َوْ غَايَةٍ وَنَحْوُهَا "لَكِنَّا"
918. أَوْ كَوْنِهِ قَدْ رَتَّبَ الْحُكْمَ عَلَى....وَصْفٍ وَمِنْ مُفَوِّتٍ قَدْ حَظَلَا
919. وَلَيْسَ شَرْطًا أَنْ يُنَاسِبَ الَّذِي....أُومِي إِلَيْهِ الْحُكْمَ فِي الْقَوْلِ الشَّذِي

*◄**(جمع الجوامع)* [913]:[919]
*__*(3) الثَّالِثُ: الْإِيمَاءُ
*_____**-* وَهُوَ اقْتِرَانُ الْوَصْفِ الْمَلْفُوظِ -قِيلَ: أَوِ الْمُسْتَنْبَطِ- بِحُكْمٍ  وَلَوْ مُسْتَنْبَطًا لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِلتَّعْلِيلِ هُوَ أَوْ نَظِيرُهُ كَانَ بَعِيدًا
*_____**-* [أقسامه]:
*_________* *•* كَحُكْمِهِ بَعْدَ سَمَاعِ وَصْفٍ
*_________* *•* وَكَذِكْرِهِ فِي الْحُكْمِ وَصْفًا لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ عِلَّةً لَمْ يُفِدْ
*_________* *•* وَكَتَفْرِيقِهِ بَيْنَ حُكْمَيْنِ:
*__________________* *** بِصِفَةٍ:
*_**______________________*‘ مَعَ ذِكْرِهِمَا
*_**______________________*‘ أَوْ ذِكْرِ أَحَدِهِمَا
*__________________* *** أَوْ بِشَرْطٍ
*__________________* *** أَوْ غَايَةٍ
*__________________* *** أَوِ اسْتِثْنَاءٍ
*__________________* *** أَوِ اسْتِدْرَاكٍ
*_________* *•* وَكَتَرْتِيبِ الْحُكْمِ عَلَى الْوَصْفِ
*_________* *•* وَكَمَنْعِهِ مِمَّا قَدْ يُفَوِّتُ الْمَطْلُوبَ
*_____**-* وَلَا يُشْتَرَطُ مُنَاسَبَةُ الْمُومَى إِلَيْهِ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ

----------


## فتح البارى

> *_____**-* وَلَا يُشْتَرَطُ مُنَاسَبَةُ الْمُومَى إِلَيْهِ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ


محل الخلاف في اشتراط ظهور المناسبة كما قال الزركشي، ونظمتُ:
محل هذا الخلف في أن تظهرا ... وشرطُها في نفس الامر اعتُبِرا
أو:
محل ذا أن تظهر المناسبه ... وشرطوا في نفس الامر قاطبه
وأرجو التعديل من مشايخي الكرام

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> في التحفة الرضية:
> أي كل ما أفاد تعليلًا يُعد ... كـ(في) (على) (حتى) و(مِن) (بيد) وَرَد


جزيت خيرا وبورك فيك.
ونظمها بعض الشناقطة وزاد (إن) قائلا:
كـ(بيد) (حتى) و(على) و(في) و(من) ..... كذاك (إن) كـ(لا تذر .. إنك إن)
يشير إلى قوله تعالى: {وقال نوح رب لا تذر على الأرض من الكافرين ديارا إنك إن تذرهم يضلوا عبادك ولا يلدوا إلا فاجرا كفارا}.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> جزيت خيرا وبورك فيك.
> ونظمها بعض الشناقطة وزاد (إن) قائلا:
> كـ(بيد) (حتى) و(على) و(في) و(من) ..... كذاك (إن) كـ(لا تذر .. إنك إن)
> يشير إلى قوله تعالى: {وقال نوح رب لا تذر على الأرض من الكافرين ديارا إنك إن تذرهم يضلوا عبادك ولا يلدوا إلا فاجرا كفارا}.


استفسار:
كذاك (إن)
واضحٌ من العروض أنها غير مثقلة، فما المرادُ بها؟

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وهل (إنَّ) في الآية مثل أختها في قول بشار:
بكِّرا صاحبيَّ قبلَ الهجيرِ * * * إنَّ ذاك النَّجاحَ في التَّبكيرِ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يبدو أن الناظم خففها للوزن يا شيخنا الفاضل، وأشار بالمثال إلى ذلك.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) 920. الرَّابِعُ (التَّقْسِيمُ وَالسَّبْرُ) وَذَا....حَصْرُكَ الَاوْصَافَ وَإِبْطَالُ اللَّذَا
921. لَيْسَ بِصَالِحٍ فَفِي الْبَاقِي انْحَصَرْ.....وَي  كْتَفَى فِيهِ بِقَوْلِ مَنْ نَظَرْ
922. بَحَثْتُ وَالْأَصْلُ الْعَدَمْ فَلَمْ أَجِدْ....وَظَنُّ  هُ يَكْفِيهِ أَعْنِي الْمُجْتَهِدْ
923. وَالْحَصْرُ وَالْإِبْطَالُ حَيْثُ عَنَّا.......قَطْع  ا فَقَطْعِيٌّ وَإِلَّا ظَنَّا
924. وَهْوَ لَدَى الْأَكْثَرِ لِلْمُنَاظِرِ....  مَعَ الْخُصُومِ حُجَّةٌ وَالنَّاظِرِ
925. ثَالِثُهَا لِنَاظِرٍ وَالرَّابِعُ......  ..إِنْ لَيْسَ في تَعْلِيلِهِ مُنَازِعُ
926. فَإِنْ بِوَصْفٍ زَائِدٍ خَصْمٌ يَفِي......بَيَانَ  هُ الصَّلَاحَ لَمْ يُكَلَّفِ
927. وَالْمُسْتَدِلّ  ُ لَا انْقِطَاعَ خَذَلَهْ .....حَتَّى إِذَا يَعْجِزُ عَنْ أَنْ يُبْطِلَهْ
928. وَحَيْثُ أَبْطَلَا سِوَى وَصْفَيْنِ......فَ  لْيَكْفِهِ التَّرْدِيدُ بَيْنَ ذَيْنِ
929. مِنْ طُرُقِ الْإِبْطَالِ أَنْ يُبَيِّنَا....لِل  ْخَصْمِ أَنَّ الْوَصْفَ طَرْدٌ لَوْ هُنَا
930. وَأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَظْهَرِ الْمُنَاسَبَهْ..  .....فِيهِ وَيَكْفِي لَمْ أَجِدْ مُنَاسَبَهْ
931. مِنْ بَعْدِ بَحْثٍ فَإِنِ الْخَصْمُ ادَّعَى...أَنَّ كَذَاكَ وَصْفَهُ الَّذِي رَعَى
932. فَمَا لَهُ بَيَانُهَا لِلِانْتِقَالْ..  ....بَلْ رَجَّحَ السَّبْرَ بِتَكْثِيرِ الْمَحَالْ

*◄**(جمع الجوامع)*[920]:[932]
*__*(4) الرَّابِعُ (السَّبْرُ وَالتَّقْسِيمُ)
*_______**-* وَهُوَ حَصْرُ الْأَوْصَافِ فِي الْأَصْلِ وَإِبْطَالُ مَا لَا يَصْلُحُ فَيَتَعَيَّنُ الْبَاقِي

*_______**-**_**•* وَيَكْفِي قَوْلُ الْمُسْتَدِلِّ:
*_**__________________**** بَحَثْتُ فَلَمْ أَجِدْ 
*_**__________________**** وَالْأَصْلُ عَدَمُ مَا سِوَاهَا
*_________**•* وَالْمُجْتَهِدُ [الناظر لنفسه] يَرْجِعُ إِلَى ظَنِّهِ

*_______**-* فَإِنْ كَانَ الْحَصْرُ وَالْإِبْطَالُ:
*____________**•* قَطْعِيًّا = فَقَطْعِيٌّ
*____________**•* وَإِلَّا = فَظَنِّيٌّ
*_**__________________*^ وَهُوَ حُجَّةٌ لِلنَّاظِرِ وَالْمُنَاظِرِ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ
*_**_______________________**** وَثَالِثُهَا: إِنْ أُجْمِعَ عَلَى تَعْلِيلِ ذَلِكَ الْحُكْمِ، وَعَلَيْهِ إمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ
*_**_______________________**** وَرَابِعُهَا: للنَّاظِرِ دُونَ الْمُنَاظِرِ

*_______**-* فَإِنْ أَبْدَى الْمُعْتَرِضُ وَصْفًا زَائِدًا:
*____________**•* لَمْ يُكَلَّفْ بَيَانَ صَلَاحِيَّتِهِ لِلتَّعْلِيلِ
*____________**•* وَلَا يَنْقَطِعُ الْمُسْتَدِلُّ حَتَّى يَعْجِزَ عَنْ إِبْطَالِهِ

*_______**-* وَقَدْ يَتَّفِقَانِ عَلَى إِبْطَالِ مَا عَدَا وَصْفَيْنِ فَيَكْفِي الْمُسْتَدِلَّ التَّرْدِيدُ بَيْنَهَا

*_______**-* وَمِنْ طُرُقِ الْإِبْطَالِ
*____________**•* بَيَانُ أَنَّ الْوَصْفَ طَرْدٌ وَلَوْ فِي ذَلِكَ الْحُكْمِ كَالذُّكُورَةِ وَالْأُنُوثَةِ فِي الْعِتْقِ
*____________**•* وَمِنْهَا أَنْ لَا تَظْهَرَ مُنَاسَبَةُ الْمَحْذُوفِ
*_**________________**** وَيَكْفِي قَوْلُ الْمُسْتَدِلِّ: بَحَثْتُ فَلَمْ أَجِدْ مُوهِمَ مُنَاسَبَةٍ
*_**________________**** فَإِنْ ادَّعَى الْمُعْتَرِضُ أَنَّ الْمُسْتَبْقَى كَذَلِكَ فَلَيْسَ لِلْمُسْتَدِلِّ بَيَانُ مُنَاسَبَتِهِ؛
*_**________________**______*لِأَنَّهُ انْتِقَالٌ وَلَكِنْ يُرَجِّحُ سَبْرَهُ بِمُوَافَقَةِ التَّعْدِيَةِ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) 933. الْخَامِسُ (الْإِخَالَةُ الْمُنَاسَبَهْ).  ....وَسَمِّ "تَخْرِيجَ الْمَنَاطِ" كَاسِبَهْ
934. تَعْيِينُهُ لِعِلَّةٍ بِإِبْدَا........مُ  نَاسِبٍ مَعَ اقْتِرَانٍ قَصْدَا
935. تَحَقُّقُ اسْتِقْلَالِهِ بِنَفْيِ مَا.....سِوَاهُ بِالسَّبْرِ، وَمَا قَدْ لَايَمَا
936. فِي الْعُرْفِ فِعْلَ الْعُقَلَا الْمُنَاسِبُ....و  َقِيلَ بَلْ دَافِعُ ضُرٍّ جَالِبُ
937. وَقِيلَ مَا تَلْقَاهُ بِالْقَبُولِ.....  ِينَ عَرَضْتَهُ عَلَى الْعُقُولِ
938. وَقِيلَ وَصْفٌ ظَاهِرٌ لَهُ انْضِبَاطْ....يَح  ْصُلُ عَقْلًا إِذْ بِهِ الْحُكْمُ يُنَاطْ
939. صَالِحٌ انْ يَكُونَ شَرْعٌ قَصَدَهْ....مِنْ جَلْبِ إِصْلَاحٍ وَدَفْعِ مَفْسَدَهْ
940. فَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَمْ يَنْضَبِطْ أَوْ مَا ظَهَرْ.....مُلَاز  مٌ وَهْوَ الْمَظِنَّةُ اعْتُبِرْ
941. وَقُسِّمَ الْحُصُولُ لِلْمَقْصُودِ مِنْ...مَا شُرِعَ الْحُكْمُ لَهُ عِلْمًا وَظَنّْ
942. كَالْبَيْعِ وَالْقِصَاصِ أَوْ مُحْتَمِلَا.....ع  لَى السَّوَا كَحَدِّ خَمْرٍ مَثَلَا
943. أَوْ نَفْيُهُ أَرْجَحُ مِثْلَ أَنْ نَكَحْ.....آيِسَة   قَصْدَ وِلَادٍ وَالْأَصَحّْ
944. جَوَازُ تَعْلِيلٍ بِكُلٍّ مِنْهُمَا.....مِث  لُ جَوَازِ الْقَصْرِ إِذْ تَنَعَّمَا
945. وَإِنْ يَفُتْ قَطْعًا فَقِيلَ يُعْتَبَرْ......وَ  عِنْدَنَا الْأَصَحُّ مَا لَهُ أَثَرْ
946. فِيهِ تَعَبُّدٌ كَالِاسْتِبْرَا وَقَدْ......بَاعَ وَفي مَجْلِسِ بَيْعٍ اسْتَرَدّْ
947. أَوْ لَا مِثَالُهُ لُحُوقُ النَّسَبِ.....لِم  شْرِقِيٍّ زَوْجُهُ بِالْمَغْرِبِ

*◄**(جمع الجوامع)*[933]:[947]
*__*(5) الْخَامِسُ الْمُنَاسَبَةُ وَالْإِخَالَةُ
*_______**-* وَيُسَمَّى اسْتِخْرَاجُهَا تَخْرِيجَ الْمَنَاطِ
*_**__________________*^ وَهُوَ تَعْيِينُ الْعِلَّةِ بِإِبْدَاءِ مُنَاسَبَةٍ مَعَ الِاقْتِرَانِ وَالسَّلَامَةِ عَنِ الْقَوَادِحِ = كَالْإِسْكَارِ

*_______**-* وَيَتَحَقَّقُ الِاسْتِقْلَالُ بِعَدَمِ مَا سِوَاهُ بِالسَّبْرِ

 *_______**-* وَالْمُنَاسِبُ:
*_________**•* الْمُلَائِمُ لِأَفْعَالِ الْعُقَلَاءِ
*_________**•* وَقِيلَ: مَا يَجْلِبُ نَفْعًا أَوْ يَدْفَعُ ضَرَرًا
*_________**•* وَقَالَ أَبُو زَيْدٍ: مَا لَوْ عُرِضَ عَلَى الْعُقُولِ لَتَلَقَّتْهُ بِالْقَبُولِ
*_________**•* وَقِيلَ: وَصْفٌ ظَاهِرُهُ مُنْضَبِطٌ يَحْصُلُ عَقْلًا مِنْ تَرْتِيبِ الْحُكْمِ عَلَيْهِ مَا يَصْلُحُ كَوْنُهُ مَقْصُودًا لِلشَّارِعِ=
*______**_________**_________**_________**_________* =مِنْ حُصُولِ مَصْلَحَةٍ أَوْ دَفْعِ مَفْسَدَةٍ
*_______________*^ فَإِنْ كَانَ خَفِيًّا أَوْ غَيْرَ مُنْضَبِطٍ اُعْتُبِرَ مُلَازِمُهُ = وَهُوَ الْمَظِنَّةُ

*_______**-* [المقصود من شرع الحكم]:
*_______**__**•* وَقَدْ يَحْصُلُ الْمَقْصُودُ مِنْ شَرْعِ الْحُكْمِ:
*____________**** يَقِينًا
*____________**** أَوْ ظَنًّا = كَالْبَيْعِ وَالْقِصَاصِ
*____________**** وَقَدْ يَكُونُ مُحْتَمِلًا سَوَاءً = كَحَدِّ الْخَمْرِ *↓*
*____________**** أَوْ نَفْيُهُ أَرْجَحَ = كَنِكَاحِ الْآيِسَةِ لِلتَّوَالُدِ*_**↓*
*_______**_**__**_______**____________**___**←* وَالْأَصَحُّ جَوَازُ التَّعْلِيلِ بِالثَّالِثِ وَالرَّابِعِ = كَجَوَازِ الْقَصْرِ لِلْمُتَرَفِّهِ 
*_______**__**•* فَإِنْ كَانَ فَائِتًا قَطْعًا:
*____________**** فَقَالَتِ الْحَنَفِيَّةُ: يُعْتَبَرُ
*____________**** وَالْأَصَحُّ لَا يُعْتَبَرُ سَوَاءٌ:
*_**______________________*‘ مَا لَا تَعَبُّدَ فِيهِ = كَلُحُوقِ نَسَبِ الْمَشْرِقِيِّ بِالْمَغْرِبِيّ  َةِ
*_**______________________*‘ وَمَا فِيهِ تَعَبُّدٌ = كَاسْتِبْرَاءِ جَارِيَةٍ اشْتَرَاهَا بَائِعُهَ فِي الْمَجْلِسِ


يتبع ..

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*
948. ثُمَّ الْمُنَاسِبُ ثَلاَثًا قُسِمَا.....مَا بِالضَّرُورِيِّ لَدَيْهِمْ وُسِمَا
949. وَبَعْدَهُ الْحَاجِيُّ فَالتَّحْسِينِي  ....فَذُو الضَّرُورَةِ كَحِفْظِ الدِّينِ
950. فَالنَّفْسِ فَالْعَقْلِ فَالَانْسَابِ فَمَالْ....وَالْع  ِرْضِ وَالْمُلْحَقُ مَا بِهِ اكْتِمَالْ
951. كَحَدِّ نَزْرِ مُسْكِرٍ وَالثَّانِي.....ب  يْعٌ فَإِيـجَارٌ وَقَدْ يُدَانِي
952. أَوَّلَهَا وَكَالْخِيَارِ مُكْمِلُهْ.....وَ  لثَّالِثُ الْمَعْرُوفُ لَا يُزَلْزِلُهْ
953. كَسَلْبِ عَبْدٍ مَنْصِبَ الشَّهَادَةِ.....  َلِيهِ مَا عَارَضَ كَالْكِتَابَةِ

*
◄(جمع الجوامع)**[948]:[953]*
*_______**-* وَالْمُنَاسِبُ [باعتبار نفس المقصود]:  ضَرُورِيٌّ، فَحَاجِيٌّ، فَتَحْسِينِيٌّ
*_______**__*(1) وَالضَّرُورِيُّ  :
*_______**_______**•*  كَـ:
*________**__________**** حِفْظِ الدِّينِ
*________**__________**** فَالنَّفْسِ
*________**__________**** فَالْعَقْلِ
*________**__________**** فَالنَّسَبِ
*________**__________**** فَالْمَالِ وَالْعِرْضِ
*_______**_______**•* وَيُلْحَقُ بِهِ مُكَمِّلُهُ: كَحَدِّ قَلِيلِ الْمُسْكِرِ

*_______**__*(2) وَالْحَاجِيُّ:
*_______**_______**•* كَـ:
*________**__________**** الْبَيْعِ
*________**__________**** فَالْإِجَارَةِ
*_______**_______**•* وَقَدْ يَكُونُ ضَرُورِيًّا: كَالْإِجَارَةِ لِتَرْبِيَةِ الطِّفْلِ
*_______**_______**•* وَ[يلحق به] مُكَمِّلُهُ: كَخِيَارِ الْبَيْعِ

*_______**__*(3) وَالتَّحْسِينِي  ُّ:
*_______**_______**•* غَيْرُ مُعَارِضِ الْقَوَاعِدِ: كَسَلْبِ الْعَبْدِ أَهْلِيَّةَ الشَّهَادَةِ
*_______**_______**•* وَالْمُعَارِضُ: كَالْكِتَابَةِ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)* 954. ثُمَّ الْمُنَاسِبُ إِذَا يُعْتَبَرُ.....فِ   عَيْنِ حُكْمٍ عَيْنُ وَصْفٍ يَظْهَرُ
955. بِنَصٍّ اوْ إِجْمَاعٍ الْمُؤَثِّرُ.....  َوْ لَا بِأَنْ كَانَ بِهِ الْمُعْتَبَرُ
956. تَرْتِيبُ حُكْمِهِ عَلَى الْوَفْقِ وَلَوْ...لِلْجِن  سِ في الْجِنْسِ مُلَائِمًا رَأَوْا
957. أَوْ ثَبَتَ الْإِلْغَا فَلَا يُعَلَّلُ......بِه  ِ وَإِنْ لَمْ يُثْبَتَا فَالْمُرْسَلُ
958. وَمَالِكٌ يَقْبَلُ هَذَا مُطْلَقَا....وَاب  ْنُ الْجُوَيْنِي كَادَ أَنْ يُوَافِقَا
959. مَعَ الْمُنَادَاةِ عَلَيْهِ بِالنَّكِيرْ...و  مُطْلَقًا قَدْ رَدَّهُ الْجَمُّ الْغَفِيرْ
960. وَآخَرُونَ فِي الْعِبَادَاتِ وَمَا....دَلَّ عَلَى اعْتِبَارِهِ مَا قَدْ سَمَا
961. فَلَيْسَ مِنْهُ وَهْوَ حَقٌّ قَطْعَا.....وَذَا  َ مَا لِلِاضْطِرَارِ يُرْعَى
962. مَصْلَحَةٌ كُلِّيَّةٌ قَطْعِيَّةُ.....و  شَرْطُ قَطْعِهَا رَآهُ الْحُجَّةُ
963. لِلْقَطْعِ بِالْقَوْلِ بِهِ لَا أَصْلِهِ....قَالَ وَظَنُّهُ الْقَوِي كَمِثْلِهِ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[949]:[963]*
*_______**-** ثُمَّ الْمُنَاسِبُ [باعتبار الشارع له]:*
*_______**_______**•* *إِنِ اعْتُبِرَ بِنَصٍّ أَوْ إجْمَاعٍ عَيْنُ الْوَصْفِ فِي عَيْنِ الْحُكْمِ = فَـ(الْمُؤَثِّرُ)*
*_______**_______**•* *وَإِنْ لَمْ يُعْتَبَرْ بِهِمَا بَلْ بِتَرْتِيبِ الْحُكْمِ عَلَى وَفْقِهِ وَلَوْ بِاعْتِبَارِ جِنْسِهِ فِي جِنْسِهِ = فَـ(الْمُلَائِمُ*)
*_______**_______**•** وَإِنْ لَمْ يُعْتَبَرْ:
**________**_________***** فَإِنْ دَلَّ الدَّلِيلُ عَلَى إلْغَائِهِ = فَلَا يُعَلَّلُ بِهِ [وهو (الملغى)]*
*________**_________***** وَإِلَّا = فَهُوَ (الْمُرْسَلُ)*
*_____________________‘**_** .** وَقَدْ قَبِلَهُ مَالِكٌ مُطْلَقًا*
*_______**_______________________**^** وَكَادَ إمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ يُوَافِقُهُ مَعَ مُنَادَاتِهِ عَلَيْهِ بِالنَّكِيرِ*
*_______**________________**.* *وَرَدَّهُ الْأَكْثَرُ مُطْلَقًا
**_______**________________**.** وَ[ردَّه] قَوْمٌ فِي الْعِبَادَاتِ*
*_____________________‘** وَلَيْسَ مِنْهُ مَصْلَحَةٌ ضَرُورِيَّةٌ كُلِّيَّةٌ قَطْعِيَّةٌ؛ لِأَنَّهَا مِمَّا دَلَّ الدَّلِيلُ عَلَى اعْتِبَارِهَا فَهِيَ حَقٌّ قَطْعًا*
*_______**________________**.** وَاشْتَرَطَهَا الْغَزَالِيُّ لِلْقَطْعِ بِالْقَوْلِ بِهِ لَا لِأَصْلِ الْقَوْلِ بِهِ، قَالَ: "وَالظَّنُّ الْقَرِيبُ مِنَ الْقَطْعِ كَالْقَطْعِ"*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزيتم خيرا أخي الكريم، وأسأل الله أن يبارك في عملك ووقتك وينفع به، فهو عمل عظيم نافع إن شاء الله.
هل من إفادة عن (وإن لم يُثْبَتا) ولم لم تكن (يَثْبُتا) ؟

----------


## فتح البارى

وجزاكم مثله وبارك فيكم
- يبَثتا = خطأ كما تفضلتم
- وفي آخر المشاركة (156) :
* وَمَا فِيهِ تَعَبُّدٌ = كَاسْتِبْرَاءِ جَارِيَةٍ اشْتَرَاهَا بَائِعُهَ فِي الْمَجْلِسِ
بائعها

*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*
964. (مَسْأَلَةٌ) تَنْخَرِمُ الْمُنَاسَبَهْ .....إِذَا تُرَى مَفْسَدَةٌ مُصَاحِبَهْ
965. رَاجِحَةٌ أَوِ اسْتَوَتْ وَقِيلَ لَا.....وَخُلْفُهُ لَفْظِيٌّ اذْ لَا عَمَلَا


*◄(جمع الجوامع)*[964][965]
مسألة
 الْمُنَاسَبَةُ تَنْخَرِمُ بِمَفْسَدَةٍ تَلْزَمُ رَاجِحَةً أَوْ مُسَاوِيَةً خِلَافًا لِلْإِمَامِ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*966. (الشَّبَهُ)السَّ  ادِسُ وَهْوَ مَرْتَبَهْ.....تُ  ْعَلُ بَيْنَ الطَّرْدِ وَالْمُنَاسَبَه  ْ
967. وَقَالَ قَاضِيهِمْ هُوَ الْمُنَاسِبُ.....  ِتَبَعٍ وَكُلُّ قَوْمٍ جَانِبُ
968. فَإِنْ قِيَاسُ عِلَّةٍ تَعَذَّرَا ..... فَالشَّافِعِيُّ حُجَّةً لَهُ يَرَى
969. وَالصَّيْرَفِيّ  ُ وَأَبُو إِسْحَاقَا......رَ  دَّا كَمَا لَوْ أَمْكَنَتْ وِفَاقَا
970. أَعْلَاهُ قَيْسُ غَالِبِ الْأَشْبَاهِ فِي...حُكْمٍ وَوَصْفٍ ثُمَّ صُورِيٌّ يَفِي
971. وَفَخْرُنَا حُصُولَهَا فِيمَا يُرَى.....عِلَّةً اوْ مُسْتَلْزِمًا لَهَا انْظُرَا
972. . قُلْتُ: وَلَا يُعْتَمَدُ الصُّورِيُّ....عَ  نِ الْإِمَامِ الشَّافِعِي مَحْكِيُّ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)*[966]:[972]
*__*(6) السَّادِسُ: الشَّبَهُ
*_______**-* [تعريفه]: 
*_______**__**•* مَنْزِلَةٌ بَيْنَ الْمُنَاسِبِ وَالطَّرْدِ
*_______**__**•* وَقَالَ الْقَاضِي: هُوَ الْمُنَاسِبُ بِالتَّبَعِ

*_______**-* [حجيته]:
*_______**__**•* وَلَا يُصَارُ إلَيْهِ مَعَ إمْكَانِ قِيَاسِ الْعِلَّةِ إِجْمَاعًا
*_______**__**•* فَإِنْ تَعَذَّرَتْ:
*_____**_________**** فَقَالَ الشَّافِعِيُّ: حُجَّةٌ
*_____**_________**** وَقَالَ الصَّيْرَفِيُّ وَالشِّيرَازِيّ  ُ: مَرْدُودٌ

*_______**-* [مراتبه]:
*_______**__**•* وَأَعْلَاهُ قِيَاسُ غَلَبَةِ الْأَشْبَاهِ فِي الْحُكْمِ وَالصِّفَةِ
*_______**__**•* ثُمَّ الصُّورِيُّ

*_______**-* وَقَالَ الْإِمَامُ [الرازي]: الْمُعْتَبَرُ حُصُولُ الْمُشَابَهَةِ لِعِلَّةِ الْحُكْمِ أَوْ مُسْتَلْزِمِهَا

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*973. (الدَّوَرَانُ) حَيْثُ وَصْفٌ وُجِدَا.....يُوجَ  ُ حُكْمٌ وَلِفَقْدٍ فُقِدَا
974. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ أَنَّهُ ظَنًّا مُفِيدْ......وَقِي  لَ بَلْ قَطْعًا وَقِيلَ لَا يُفِيدْ
975. وَأَنَّهُ لَا يَلْزَمُ الَّذِي اسْتَدَلّْ......نَ  فْيُ الَّذِي بِعِلَّةٍ مِنْهُ أَجَلّْ =
976. وَلَوْ سِوَى مُنَاظِرٍ، وَالْمُعْتَرِضْ  ....إِنْ يُبْدِ وَصْفًا غَيْرَ ذَاكَ يَنْتَهِضْ
977. جَانِبُ مُسْتَدِلِّهِ بِالتَّعْدِيَهْ  .......فَإِنْ يَكُنْ لِفَرْعِهِ مُعَدِّيَهْ
978. يَضُرُّ عِنْدَ مَانِعٍ لِعِلَّتَيْنْ....  ..أَوْ آخَرٍ فَلْيُطْلَبِ التَّرْجِيحُ بَيْنْ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)*[973]:[978]
*__*(7) السَّابِعُ: الدَّوَرَانُ
*_______**-* وَهُوَ أَنْ يُوجَدَ الْحُكْمُ عِنْدَ وُجُودِ وَصْفٍ وَيَنْعَدِمَ عِنْدَ عَدَمِهِ
*_______**-* [حجيته]:
*__________**__**•* قِيلَ: لَا يُفِيدُ
*_______**_____**•* *_**** وَقِيلَ: قَطْعِيٌّ [في إفادة العلية]
*_____**_________**** وَالْمُخْتَارُ -وِفَاقًا لِلْأَكْثَرِ- : ظَنِّيٌّ
*_______**-* وَلَا يَلْزَمُ الْمُسْتَدِلَّ بَيَانُ نَفْيِ مَا هُوَ أَوْلَى مِنْهُ
*_______**-* فَإِنْ أَبْدَى الْمُعْتَرِضُ وَصْفًا آخَرَ:
*__________**__**•* [إن كان وصف المعترض قاصرا] = تَرَجَّحَ جَانِبُ الْمُسْتَدِلِّ بِالتَّعْدِيَةِ
*__________**__**•* وَإِنْ كَانَ [وصف المعترض] مُتَعَدِّيًا:
*_____**________________**** إِلَى الْفَرْعِ [المتنازَع فيه] = ضَرَّ عِنْدَ مَانِعِ الْعِلَّتَيْنِ
*_____**________________**** أَوْ إِلَى فَرْعٍ آخَرَ = طُلِبَ التَّرْجِيحُ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*979. تَقَارُنُ الْحُكْمِ لِوَصْفٍ(طَرْدُ)  ........وَالْأَكْثَ  رُونَ أَنَّهُ يُرَدُّ
980. وَقِيلَ إِنْ قَارَنَهُ فِيمَا عَدَا......فَرْعَ النِّزَاعِ فَلْيُفِدْهَا أَبَدَا
981. وَقِيلَ فِي فَرْدٍ وَقِيلَ لَمْ يُفِدْ......إِلَّا مُنَاظِرًا خِلَافَ الْمُجْتَهِدْ


*◄(جمع الجوامع)*[974]:[981]
*__*(8) الثَّامِنُ: الطَّرْدُ
*_______**-* وَهُوَ مُقَارَنَةُ الْحُكْمِ لِلْوَصْفِ.
*_______**-* [حجيته]:
*__________**__**•* وَالْأَكْثَرُ عَلَى رَدِّهِ
*_____**___________**** قَالَ عُلَمَاؤُنَا:
*_____________________‘* قِيَاسُ الْمَعْنَى = مُنَاسِبٌ 
*_____________________‘* وَالشَّبَهِ = تَقْرِيبٌ
*_____________________‘* وَالطَّرْدِ = تَحَكُّمٌ
*__________**__**•* وَقِيلَ: إِنْ قَارَنَهُ فِيمَا عَدَا صُورَةَ النِّزَاعِ = أَفَادَ، وَعَلَيْهِ الْإِمَامُ وَكَثِيرٌ
*__________**__**•* وَقِيلَ: تَكْفِي الْمُقَارَنَةُ فِي صُورَةٍ 
*__________**__**•* وَقَالَ الْكَرْخِيُّ: يُفِيدُ الْمُنَاظِرَ دُونَ النَّاظِرِ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*982. التَّاسِعُ (التَّنْقِيحُ لِلْمَنَاطِ) أَنْ ......يَدُلَّ ظَاهِرٌ عَلَى التَّعْلِيلِ عَنْ =
983. وَصْفٍ فَيُلْغَى ذَا عَنِ اعْتِبَارِ......خُ  صُوصِهِ بِالِاجْتِهَادِ الْجَارِي
984. ثُمَّ يُنَاطُ بِالْأَعَمِّ أَوْ تُرَى......عِدَّةُ أَوْصَافٍ فَيُلْغَى مَا عَرَى
985. إِثْبَاتُهُ الْعِلَّةَ فِي بَعْضِ الصُّوَرْ....تَحْ  قِيقُهُ وَمَا هُوَ التَّخْرِيجُ مَرّْ


*◄(جمع الجوامع)*[982]:[985]
*__*(9) التَّاسِعُ: تَنْقِيحُ الْمَنَاطِ
*_______**-* وَهُوَ:
*__________**__**•* أَنْ يَدُلَّ ظَاهِرٌ عَلَى التَّعْلِيلِ بِوَصْفٍ وَيُنَاطَ بِالْأَعَمِّ
*__________**__**•* أَوْ تَكُونَ أَوْصَافٌ فَيُحْذَفَ بَعْضُهَا وَيُنَاطَ بِالْبَاقِي
*_______**-* أَمَّا تَحْقِيقُ الْمَنَاطِ: فَإِثْبَاتُ الْعِلَّةِ فِي آحَادِ صُوَرِهَا كَتَحْقِيقِ أَنَّ النَّبَّاشَ سَارِقٌ
*_______**-* وَتَخْرِيجُهُ: مَرَّ [في مبحث المناسبة]

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*986. عَاشِرُهَا(إِلْ  َاءُ فَارِقٍ)كَمَا.....  .يُلْحَقُ في سِرَايَةِ الْعَبْدِ الْإِمَا
987. وَهْوَ مَعَ الطَّرْدِ وَمَا قَدْ صَحِبَهْ...مِنْ دَوَرَانٍ قَصْدُهَا ضَرْبُ شَبَهْ
988. إِذْ يَحْصُلُ الظَّنُّ بِهَا فِي الْجُمْلَةِ....مِ  نْ غَيْرِ تَعْيِينٍ لِنَوْعِ الْحِكْمَةِ
خاتمة 
989. لَيْسَ تَأَتِّي الْقَيْسِ مَعْ عِلِّيَةِ.....وَص  فٍ وَلَا عَجْزُكَ عَنْ إِفْسَادِ تِي
990. دَلِيلَ عِلِّيَّتِهِ عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ......وَالْفَرْقُ بَيْنَهُ وَالِاعْجَازِ وَضَحْ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)*[986]:[990]
*__*(10) الْعَاشِرُ: إِلْغَاءُ الْفَارِقِ
*_______**-* كَإِلْحَاقِ الْأَمَةِ بِالْعَبْدِ فِي السِّرَايَةِ
*_______**-* وَهُوَ وَالدَّوَرَانُ وَالطَّرْدُ [ثلاثتها] تَرْجِعُ إِلَى ضَرْبِ شَبَهٍ إِذْ تُحَصِّلُ الظَّنَّ فِي الْجُمْلَةِ وَلَا تُعَيِّنُ جِهَةَ الْمَصْلَحَةِ

*◘* خَاتِمَةٌ فِي نَفْيِ مَسْلَكَيْنِ ضَعِيفَيْنِ
*_______**-* لَيْسَ تَأَتِّي الْقِيَاسِ بِعِلِّيَّةِ وَصْفٍ وَلَا الْعَجْزُ عَنْ إِفْسَادِهِ = دَلِيلَ عِلِّيَّتِهِ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ فِيهِمَا

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*القوادح
991. (النَّقْضُ) أَيْ تَخَلُّفٌ لِلْحُكْمِ عَنْ....عِلِّيَّة  ٍ يَقْدَحُ فِيهَا كَيْفَ عَنّْ
992. وَالْحَنَفِيُّ لَا وَتَخْصِيصَ الْعِلَلْ....سَمّ  َى وَقِيلَ قَادِحٌ كَيْفَ حَصَلْ 
993. إِلَّا لِفَقْدِ شَرْطٍ اوْ لِمَانِعِ........وَ  قِيلَ إِلَّا لَهُمَا أَوْ وَاقِعِ
994. في مَعْرِضِ اسْتِثْنَاءٍ اوْ نُصَّتْ بِمَا..لَا يَقْبَلُ التَّأْوِيلَ وَالْفَخْرُ اعْتَمَى
995. إِلَّا عَلَى مَذَاهِبٍ مُعَمِّمَهْ .......وُرُودَهُ وَقِيلَ فِي الْمُحَرِّمَهْ
996. وَقِيلَ فِي مَنْصُوصَةٍ يَقْدَحُ لَا......خِلَافِهَ  ا وَقِيلَ عَكْسُهُ جَلَا
997. وَقِيلَ فِي الْمَنْصُوصِ لَا بِظَاهِرِ......عَا  مٍ وَفِي سِوَاهُ لَا لِلْغَابِرِ
998. وَالْخُلْفُ في الْأَصَحِّ مَعْنَوِيُّ........  عَلَيْهِ نَحْوُ خَرْمِهَا مَبْنِيُّ
999. جَوَابُهُ مَنْعُ وُجُودِ الْعِلَّةِ.......أ  وِ انْتِفَاءِ الْحُكْمِ فِي الْمُورَدَةِ
1000. إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَذْهَبَ مُسْتَدِلِّهَا..  ....وَذِكْرُ مَانِعٍ لِمَنْ يَبْذُلُهَا
1001. وَالْأَكْثَرُ الْمَنْعُ مِنَ اسْتِدْلَالِ......  .عَلَى وُجُودِهَا لِلِانْتِقَالِ
1002. ثَالِثُهَا إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ دَلِيلُ.......بِال  قَدْحِ أَوْلَى مِنْهُ لَا نُحِيلُ
1003. وَإِنْ عَلَى وُجُودِهَا مَنِ اسْتَدَلّْ...دَل  َ بِمَلْزُومِ الْوُجُودِ في مَحَلّْ
1004. نَقْضٍ وَأَبْدَى مَنْعَهُ فَقَالَا......لِيَ  نْتَقِضْ دَلِيلُكَ انْتِقَالَا
1005. فَالْحَقُّ لَا يُسْمَعْ وَإِنْ قَالَ اقْبَلِ....يَلْزَ  مُ إِمَّا نَقْضُهَا أَوِ الدَّلِي
1006. وَفِي إِقَامَةِ دَلِيلِهِ عَلَى....تَخَلُّف  ِ الْحُكْمِ الْخِلَافُ اللَّذْ خَلَا
1007. وَفِي وُجُوبِ الِاحْتِرَازِ الْمُنْتَقَى...ث  الِثُهَا عَلَى الْخُصُومِ مُطْلَقَا
1008. وَغَيْرُ مُسْتَثْنَى قَوَاعِدَ شُهِرْ......لِنَاظ  ِرٍ وَقِيلَ أَوْ لَمْ يَشْتَهِرْ
1009. وَمُدَّعِي الْإِثْبَاتِ وَالنَّفْيِ عَلَى .....فَرْدٍ وَلَوْ غَيْرَ مُعَيَّنٍ جَلَا
1010. يُنْقَضُ بِالْعَامِ مِنَ النَّفْيِ وَمِنْ.....إِثْبَ  تِهِ وَالْأَمْرُ بِالْعَكْسِ زُكِنْ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)*[991]:[1010]
(*◘*)*الْقَوَادِحُ* 
*__*(1) *مِنْهَا (**تَخَلُّفُ الْحُكْمِ عَنِ الْعِلَّةِ*)
*_______**-* [حجيته]:
*__________**__**•** [يقدح مطلقا] وِفَاقًا لِلشَّافِعِيِّ وَسَمَّاهُ النَّقْضَ،*
*__________**__**•** وَقَالَتِ الْحَنَفِيَّةُ: لَا يَقْدَحُ وَسَمَّوْهُ تَخْصِيصَ الْعِلَّةِ،*
*__________**__**•** وَقِيلَ: لَا* *[يقدح]** فِي الْمُسْتَنْبَطَ  ةِ*
*__________**__**•** وَقِيلَ: عَكْسُهُ** [أي لا يقدح في المنصوصة]*
*__________**__**•** وَقِيلَ: يَقْدَحُ إلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ لِمَانِعٍ أَوْ فَقْدِ شَرْطٍ* *وَعَلَيْهِ أَكْثَرُ فُقَهَائِنَا،*
*__________**__**•** وَقِيلَ: يَقْدَحُ إلَّا أَنْ يَرِدَ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الْمَذَاهِبِ كَالْعَرَايَا، وَعَلَيْهِ الْإِمَامُ*
*__________**__**•** وَقِيلَ: يَقْدَحُ فِي الْحَاظِرَةِ*
*__________**__**•** وَقِيلَ: فِي الْمَنْصُوصَةِ إلَّا* *بِظَاهِرٍ عَامٍّ وَالْمُسْتَنْبَ  طَةِ إلَّا لِمَانِعٍ أَوْ فَقْدِ شَرْطٍ* 
*__________**__**•** وَقَالَ الْآمِدِيُّ: إِنْ كَانَ التَّخَلُّفُ لِمَانِعٍ أَوْ فَقْدِ شَرْطٍ أَوْ فِي مِعْرَضِ الِاسْتِثْنَاءِ
**_____**___**___**_____**__**مَنْصُوصَةً كَانَتْ أَوْ مُسْتَنْبَطَةً أَوْ كَانَتْ مَنْصُوصَةً بِمَا لَا يَقْبَلُ التَّأْوِيلَ* =* لَمْ يَقْدَحْ*

*_______**-** وَالْخِلَافُ مَعْنَوِيٌّ لَا لَفْظِيٌّ خِلَافًا لِابْنِ الْحَاجِبِ وَمِنْ فُرُوعِهِ:*
*__________**__**•** التَّعْلِيلُ بِعِلَّتَيْنِ*
*__________**__**•** وَالِانْقِطَاعُ*
*__________**__**•** وَانْخِرَامُ الْمُنَاسَبَةِ بِمَفْسَدَةٍ*
*__________**__**•* *وَغَيْرُهَا*

*_______**-** وَجَوَابُهُ:*
*__________**__**•** مَنْعُ وُجُودِ الْعِلَّةِ*
*__________**__**•** أَوِ انْتِفَاءِ الْحُكْمِ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ انْتِفَاؤُهُ مَذْهَبَ الْمُسْتَدِلِّ*
*__________**__**•** وَعِنْدَ مَنْ يَرَى الْمَوَانِعَ بَيَانُهَا*

*_______**-** وَلَيْسَ لِلْمُعْتَرِضِ الِاسْتِدْلَالُ عَلَى وُجُودِ الْعِلَّةِ بِهِ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ لِلِانْتِقَالِ
**__________**__**•** وَقَالَ الْآمِدِيُّ: مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ دَلِيلٌ أَوْلَى بِالْقَدْحِ*
*__________**__**•** وَلَوْ دَلَّ عَلَى وُجُودِهَا بِمُوجِدٍ فِي مَحَلِّ النَّقْضِ ثُمَّ مَنَعَ وُجُودَهَا =
**________**___**__**فَقَالَ: يَنْتَقِضُ دَلِيلُكَ* = *فَالصَّوَابُ أَنَّهُ لَا يُسْمَعُ لِانْتِقَالِهِ مِنْ نَقْضِ الْعِلَّةِ إلَى نَقْضِ دَلِيلِهَا*

*_______**-* *وَلَيْسَ لَهُ [أي للمعترض] الِاسْتِدْلَالُ عَلَى تَخَلُّفِ الْحُكْمِ
**__________**__**•** وَثَالِثُهَا: إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ دَلِيلٌ أَوْلَى*

*_______**-** وَيَجِبُ الِاحْتِرَازُ مِنْهُ:*
*__________**__**•** عَلَى الْمُنَاظِرِ مُطْلَقًا، وَعَلَى النَّاظِرِ إلَّا فِيمَا اشْتَهَرَ مِنَ الْمُسْتَثْنَيَ  اتِ فَصَارَ كَالْمَذْكُورِ*
*__________**__**•** وَقِيلَ: يَجِبُ مُطْلَقًا*
*__________**__**•** وَقِيلَ: إِلَّا فِي الْمُسْتَثْنَيَ  اتِ مُطْلَقًا

**_______**-**  وَدَعْوَى صُورَةٍ مُعَيَّنَةٍ أَوْ مُبْهَمَةٍ بالْإِثْبَاتِ أَوْ  نَفْيُهَا يَنْتَقِضُ بِالْإِثْبَاتِ أَوْ النَّفْيِ الْعَامَّيْنِ  وَبِالْعَكْسِ*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)* 1011. (الْكَسْرُ) وَهْوَ نَقْضُهُ الْمَكْسُورُ....لِنَقْضِ مَعْنًى قَدْحُهُ الْمَشْهُورُ
1012. إِسْقَاطُهُ بَعْضَ الَّذِي قَدْ عَلَّلَا.....إِمّ  ا مَعَ الْإِبْدَالِ أَوْ مَا أَبْدَلَا
1013. نَحْوُ صَلَاةٌ وَاجِبٌ قَضَاؤُهَا....فَم  ِثْلُ أَمْنٍ وَاجِبٌ أَدَاؤُهَا
1014. يُلْغِي خُصُوصَ هَذِهِ الْمُعْتَرِضُ....  .فَمُبْدِلٌ عِبَادَةً يَنْتَقِضُ
1015. بِصَوْمِ حَائِضٍ وَإِنْ لَمْ يُبْدِلِ.....لَمْ يَبْقَ إِلَّا وَاجِبٌ وَمَا يَلِي 
1016. وَلَيْسَ كُلُّ وَاجِبِ الْقَضَاءِ......كَ  حَائِضٍ مُسْتَلْزِمَ الْأَدَاءِ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)*[1011]:[1016]
*__*(2) وَمِنْهَا (الْكَسْرُ) :
*_______**-* قَادِحٌ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ؛ لِأَنَّهُ نَقْضُ الْمَعْنَى
*_______**-* وَهُوَ إسْقَاطُ وَصْفٍ مِنَ الْعِلَّةِ:
*__________**__**•* إِمَّا مَعَ إِبْدَالِه:
*_______**_______**__*كَمَا يُقَالُ فِي الْخَوْفِ: صَلَاةٌ يَجِبُ قَضَاؤُهَا فَيَجِبُ أَدَاؤُهَا كَالْأَمْنِ،
*_______**_______**__*فَيُعْتَرَضُ بِأَنَّ خُصُوصَ (الصَّلَاةِ) مُلْغَى، فَلْيُبَدَّلْ بِـ(الْعِبَادَة  )
*________**______**__*ثُمَّ يُنْقَضُ بِـ(صَوْمِ الْحَائِضِ)
*__________**__**•* أَوْ لَا يُبَدَّلُ:
*_______**_______**__*فَلَا يَبْقَى إلَّا (يَجِبُ قَضَاؤُهَا) وَلَيْسَ كُلُّ مَا يَجِبُ قَضَاؤُهُ يُؤَدَّى، دَلِيلُهُ الْحَائِضُ

----------


## فتح البارى

*
◄(الكوكب الساطع)*1017. (تَخَلُّفُ الْعَكْسِ) مِنَ الْقَوَادِحِ....ف  ِي قَوْلِ مَنْعِ عِلَّتَيْنِ الرَّاجِحِ
1018. وَالْعَكْسُ حَدُّهُ انْتِفَاءُ الْحُكْمِ.....لِن  فْيِهَا أَعْنِي انْتِفَاءَ الْعِلْمِ
1019. إِذْ عَدَمُ الدَّلِيلِ لَيْسَ يَلْزَمُ.......مِن  هُ لِمَا دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ الْعَدَمُ


*◄(جمع الجوامع)*[1017]:[1019]
*__*(3) وَمِنْهَا (الْعَكْسُ) 
*_______**-* وَهُوَ انْتِفَاءُ الْحُكْمِ لِانْتِفَاءِ الْعِلَّةِ
*_______**-* فَإِنْ ثَبَتَ مُقَابِلُهُ = فَأَبْلَغُ
*_______**-* وَشَاهِدُهُ = قَوْلُهُ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : «أَرَأَيْتُمْ لَوْ وَضَعَهَا فِي حَرَامٍ أَكَانَ عَلَيْهِ وِزْرٌ؟ فَكَذَلِكَ إِذَا وَضَعَهَا فِي الْحَلَالِ كَانَ لَهُ أَجْرٌ»
*_______________*فِي جَوَابِ «أَيَأْتِي أَحَدُنَا شَهْوَتَهُ وَلَهُ فِيهَا أَجْرٌ»
*_______**-* وَتَخَلُّفُهُ = قَادِحٌ عِنْدَ مَانِعِ عِلَّتَيْنِ
*_______**-* وَنَعْنِي بِانْتِفَائِهِ = انْتِفَاءَ الْعِلْمِ أَوِ الظَّنِّ؛ إِذْ لَا يَلْزَمُ مِنْ عَدَمِ الدَّلِيلِ عَدَمُ الْمَدْلُولِ

----------


## مروان محمد أوعيني

اغرورقت عيناي فرحا لما رأيت صنيعك أخي فتح الباري ومن معك، وفقكما الله، تابعا فإن كثيرا من طلبة العلم سيفيدهم هذا العمل وأنا في مقدمتهم، جزاكما الله خيرا الجزاء

----------


## فتح البارى

* ◄(الكوكب الساطع)*1020. (وَعَدَمُ التَّأْثِيرِ) أَنَّ الْوَصْفَ لَا........مُنَاسِب  ٌ وَإِنَّمَا ذَا دَخَلَا
 1021. قِيَاسَ مَعْنًى وَالَّتِي لَا يُجْمَعُ.....وَلَ  ْ تَكُنْ نُصَّتْ وَذَاكَ أَرْبَعُ
 1022. فِي الْوَصْفِ أَيْ بِكَوْنِهِ طَرْدِيَّا.....وَ  لْأَصْلِ بَيْعٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَرْئِيَّا
 1023. فَبَاطِلٌ كَالطَّيْرِ فِي الْهَوَاءِ .....يُقَالُ لَا تَأْثِيرَ لِلتَّرَائِي
 1024. فَعَجْزُ تَسْلِيمٍ كَفَى وَالْحَاصِلُ.....  ِي الْأَصْلِ قَدْ عَارَضَ هَذَا الْقَائِلُ
 1025. وَالْحُكْمِ وَهْوَ أَضْرُبٌ قَدْ لَا يَكُونْ....فِي ذِكْرِهِ فَائِدَةٌ كَمُشْرِكُونْ =
 1026. قَدْ أَتْلَفُوا مَالًا بِدَارِ الْحَرْبِ.....فَل  ا ضَمَانَ لَاحِقٌ كَالْحَرْبِي
 1027. فَدَارُ حَرْبٍ عِنْدَهُمْ طَرْدٌ فَلَا....فَائِدَة  ٌ فَذَا يُضَاهِي الْأَوَّلَا
 1028. لِأَنَّهُ طَالَبَ بِالتَّأْثِيرِ..  .....وَقَدْ يَكُونُ فَيْدُهُ ضَرُورِي
 1029. عِبَادَةٌ بِحَجَرٍ تَعَلَّقَتْ.......  َقَبْلَهَا مَعْصِيَةٌ مَا سَبَقَتْ
 1030. فَلْيَعْتَبِرْ تَعَدُّدَ الْأَحْجَارِ......  مُسْتَجْمِرٌ كَعَدَدِ الْجِمَارِ
 1031. فَقَوْلُهُ: "مَعْصِيَةٌ مَا قُدِّمَا"......لَي  سَ لَهُ التَّأْثِيرُ فِي كِلَيْهِمَا
 1032. لَكِنَّهُ احْتِيجَ لِذِكْرِهِ هُنَا.....خَوْفَ انْتِقَاضِهِ بِرَجْمِ مَنْ زَنَا
 1033. وَقَدْ يُفِيدُ لَا ضَرُورِيًّا فَإِنْ....لَمْ تُغْتَفَرْ تِلْكَ وَإِلَّا الْخُلْفَ دِنْ
 1034. مِثَالُهُ مَفْرُوضَةٌ كَالظُّهْرِ......ف  َلَمْ يَجِبْ إِذْنُ إِمَامِ الْعَصْرِ [وفي نسخة: الْمِصْرِ]
 1035. فَقَوْلُهُ مَفْرُوضَةٌ حَشْوٌ مَتَى....يَحْذِفْ  هُ لَمْ يُنْقَضْ بِشَيْءٍ وَأَتَى
 1036. بِهِ لِكَيْ أَصْلًا بِفَرْعٍ قَرَّبَهْ.....تَق  وِيَةً لِمَا حَوَى مِنَ الشَّبَهْ
 1037. رَابِعُهَا فِي الْفَرْعِ مِثْلُ تَعْقِدُ .....بِنَفْسِهَا لِغَيْرِ كُفْءٍ يَفْسُدُ
 1038. وَهْوَ كَثَانٍ إِذْ لِغَيْرِ الْكُفْءِ لَا......يُؤَثِّرُ التَّقْيِيدُ وَلْيَرْجِعْ إِلَى
 1039. تَنَازُعٍ فِي الْفَرْضِ تَخْصِيصُ صُوَرْ...مِنَ النِّزَاعِ بِالْحِجَاجِ وَالنَّظَرْ
 1040. وَجَائِزٌ ثَالِثُهَا مَعَ الْبِنَا.....أَيْ غَيْرَ ذِي الْفَرْضِ عَلَيْهِ قَدْ بَنَى  *◄(جمع الجوامع)*[1020]:[1040]
 *__*(4) وَمِنْهَا (عَدَمُ التَّأْثِيرِ)
*_______**-* أَيْ أَنَّ الْوَصْفَ لَا مُنَاسَبَةَ فِيهِ
*_____________**__**•* وَمِنْ ثَمَّ اخْتُصَّ:
*_____**_________________**** بِقِيَاسِ الْمَعْنَى
*_____**_________________**** وَبِالْمُسْتَنْ  بَطَةِ الْمُخْتَلَفِ فِيهَا
*_______**-* وَهُوَ أَرْبَعَةٌ:
*___________**1.* فِي الْوَصْفِ بِكَوْنِهِ طَرْدِيًّا
*___________**2.* وَفِي الْأَصْلِ:
*_____________**__**•* مِثْلُ: مَبِيعٌ غَيْرُ مَرْئِيٍّ فَلَا يَصِحُّ كَالطَّيْرِ فِي الْهَوَاءِ،
*_________________**__*فَيَقُولُ [المعترض]: لَا أَثَرَ لِكَوْنِهِ غَيْرَ مَرْئِيٍّ؛ فَإِنَّ الْعَجْزَ عَنِ التَّسْلِيم كَافٍ 
*_____________**__**•* وَحَاصِلُهُ مُعَارَضَةٌ فِي الْأَصْلِ
*___________**3.* وَفِي الْحُكْمِ، وَهُوَ أَضْرُبٌ؛ لِأَنَّهُ إمَّا:
*______________**__**( أ )* أَنْ لَا يَكُونَ لِذِكْرِهِ فَائِدَةٌ:
*__________________**__**•* كَقَوْلِهِمْ فِي الْمُرْتَدِّينَ  :
*________________________**__*"مُشْرِكُونَ أَتْلَفُوا مَالًا فِي دَارِ الْحَرْبِ فَلَا ضَمَانَ كَالْحَرْبِيِّ"  
*______**_______________* وَ"دَارُ الْحَرْبِ" عِنْدَهُمْ طَرْدِيٌّ فَلَا فَائِدَةَ لِذِكْرِهِ، 
*_____________________* إِذْ مَنْ أَوْجَبَ الضَّمَانَ أَوْجَبَهُ، وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِي دَارِ الْحَرْبِ، وَكَذَا مَنْ نَفَاهُ 
*_____________________*  وَيَرْجِعُ [الاعتراض] إِلَى الْأَوَّلِ لِأَنَّهُ يُطَالِبُ [المستدلَّ] بِتَأْثِيرِ كَوْنِهِ فِي دَارِ الْحَرْبِ
*______________**__**(ب)* أَوْ يَكُونَ لَهُ فَائِدَةٌ:
*__________________**__**•* ضَرُورِيَّةٌ
*_**_____**_________________**** كَقَوْلِ مُعْتَبِرِ الْعَدَدِ فِي الِاسْتِجْمَارِ بِالْأَحْجَارِ:
*_________________________**__*"عِبَادَةٌ مُتَعَلِّقَةٌ بِالْأَحْجَارِ لَمْ يَتَقَدَّمْهَا مَعْصِيَةٌ فَاعْتُبِرَ فِيهَا الْعَدَدُ كَالْجِمَارِ" 
*______________________**___*فَقَوْلُهُ: "لَمْ يَتَقَدَّمْهَا مَعْصِيَةٌ" عَدِيمُ التَّأْثِيرِ فِي الْأَصْلِ وَالْفَرْعِ،
*______________________**___*لَكِنَّهُ مُضْطَرٌّ إِلَى ذِكْرِهِ لِئَلَّا يُنْتَقَضَ بِالرَّجْمِ
*__________________**__**•* أَوْ غَيْرُ ضَرُورِيَّةٍ
*_**_____**___________________**** فَإِنْ لَمْ تُغْتَفَرْ الضَّرُورِيَّةُ لَمْ تُغْتَفَرْ [هذه]، وَإِلَّا فَتَرَدُّدٌ
*_**_____**___________________**** مِثَالُهُ: "الْجُمُعَةُ صَلَاةٌ مَفْرُوضَةٌ فَلَمْ تَفْتَقِرْ إِلَى إِذْنِ الْإِمَامِ كَالظُّهْرِ"،
*___________________________**__*فَإِنَّ " مَفْرُوضَةٌ " حَشْوٌ؛ إِذْ لَوْ حُذِفَ لَمْ يُنْتَقَضْ بِشَيْءٍ، 
*________________________**_____*لَكِنَّهُ ذُكِرَ لِتَقْرِيبِ الْفَرْعِ مِنَ الْأَصْلِ بِتَقْوِيَةِ الشَّبَهِ بَيْنَهُمَا إِذِ الْفَرْضُ بِالْفَرْضِ أَشْبَهُ.
*___________**4.* الرَّابِعُ: فِي الْفَرْعِ
*_______________**__**•* مِثْلُ: "زَوَّجَتْ نَفْسَهَا بِغَيْرِ كُفْءٍ فَلَا يَصِحُّ كَمَا لَوْ زُوِّجَتْ"
*_**_____**___________________**** وَهُوَ كَالثَّانِي إِذْ لَا أَثَرَ لِلتَّقْيِيدِ بِـ"غَيْرِ الْكُفْءِ"
*_______________**__**•* وَيَرْجِعُ إِلَى الْمُنَاقَشَةِ فِي الْفَرْضِ  
*_**_____**______________________**** وَهُوَ [أي الفرض] تَخْصِيصُ بَعْضِ صُوَرِ النِّزَاعِ بِالْحِجَاجِ 
*_______________________________  __^* وَالْأَصَحُّ جَوَازُهُ [أي الفرض]
 *_______________________________  _______‘* وَثَالِثًا: بِشَرْطِ الْبِنَاءِ؛ أَيْ بِنَاءِ غَيْرِ مَحَلِّ الْفَرْضِ عَلَيْهِ

----------


## فتح البارى

* ◄(الكوكب الساطع)* 1020.  (وَعَدَمُ التَّأْثِيرِ) أَنَّ الْوَصْفَ لَا........مُنَاسِب  ٌ وَإِنَّمَا  ذَا دَخَلَا
 1021. قِيَاسَ مَعْنًى وَالَّتِي لَا يُجْمَعُ.....وَلَ  ْ  تَكُنْ نُصَّتْ وَذَاكَ أَرْبَعُ
 1022. فِي الْوَصْفِ أَيْ بِكَوْنِهِ  طَرْدِيَّا.....وَ  لْأَصْلِ بَيْعٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَرْئِيَّا
 1023.  فَبَاطِلٌ كَالطَّيْرِ فِي الْهَوَاءِ .....يُقَالُ لَا تَأْثِيرَ  لِلتَّرَائِي
 1024. فَعَجْزُ تَسْلِيمٍ كَفَى وَالْحَاصِلُ.....  ِي  الْأَصْلِ قَدْ عَارَضَ هَذَا الْقَائِلُ
 1025. وَالْحُكْمِ وَهْوَ  أَضْرُبٌ قَدْ لَا يَكُونْ....فِي ذِكْرِهِ فَائِدَةٌ كَمُشْرِكُونْ =
  1026. قَدْ أَتْلَفُوا مَالًا بِدَارِ الْحَرْبِ.....فَل  ا ضَمَانَ لَاحِقٌ  كَالْحَرْبِي
 1027. فَدَارُ حَرْبٍ عِنْدَهُمْ طَرْدٌ فَلَا....فَائِدَة  ٌ  فَذَا يُضَاهِي الْأَوَّلَا
 1028. لِأَنَّهُ طَالَبَ  بِالتَّأْثِيرِ..  .....وَقَدْ يَكُونُ فَيْدُهُ ضَرُورِي
 1029. عِبَادَةٌ  بِحَجَرٍ تَعَلَّقَتْ.......  َقَبْلَهَا مَعْصِيَةٌ مَا سَبَقَتْ
 1030.  فَلْيَعْتَبِرْ تَعَدُّدَ الْأَحْجَارِ......  مُسْتَجْمِرٌ كَعَدَدِ  الْجِمَارِ
 1031. فَقَوْلُهُ: "مَعْصِيَةٌ مَا قُدِّمَا"......لَي  سَ لَهُ  التَّأْثِيرُ فِي كِلَيْهِمَا
 1032. لَكِنَّهُ احْتِيجَ لِذِكْرِهِ  هُنَا.....خَوْفَ انْتِقَاضِهِ بِرَجْمِ مَنْ زَنَا
 1033. وَقَدْ يُفِيدُ  لَا ضَرُورِيًّا فَإِنْ....لَمْ تُغْتَفَرْ تِلْكَ وَإِلَّا الْخُلْفَ دِنْ
  1034. مِثَالُهُ مَفْرُوضَةٌ كَالظُّهْرِ......ف  َلَمْ يَجِبْ إِذْنُ  إِمَامِ الْعَصْرِ [وفي نسخة: الْمِصْرِ]
  1035. فَقَوْلُهُ مَفْرُوضَةٌ حَشْوٌ مَتَى....يَحْذِفْ  هُ لَمْ يُنْقَضْ  بِشَيْءٍ وَأَتَى
 1036. بِهِ لِكَيْ أَصْلًا بِفَرْعٍ  قَرَّبَهْ.....تَق  وِيَةً لِمَا حَوَى مِنَ الشَّبَهْ
 1037. رَابِعُهَا  فِي الْفَرْعِ مِثْلُ تَعْقِدُ .....بِنَفْسِهَا لِغَيْرِ كُفْءٍ يَفْسُدُ
 1038. وَهْوَ كَثَانٍ إِذْ لِغَيْرِ الْكُفْءِ لَا......يُؤَثِّرُ  التَّقْيِيدُ وَلْيَرْجِعْ إِلَى
 1039. تَنَازُعٍ فِي الْفَرْضِ تَخْصِيصُ  صُوَرْ...مِنَ النِّزَاعِ بِالْحِجَاجِ وَالنَّظَرْ
 1040. وَجَائِزٌ  ثَالِثُهَا مَعَ الْبِنَا.....أَيْ غَيْرَ ذِي الْفَرْضِ عَلَيْهِ قَدْ  بَنَى

*◄(جمع الجوامع)*[1020]:[1040]
 *__*(4) وَمِنْهَا (عَدَمُ التَّأْثِيرِ)
*_______**-* أَيْ أَنَّ الْوَصْفَ لَا مُنَاسَبَةَ فِيهِ
*_____________**__**•* وَمِنْ ثَمَّ اخْتُصَّ:
*_____**_________________**** بِقِيَاسِ الْمَعْنَى
*_____**_________________**** وَبِالْمُسْتَنْ  بَطَةِ الْمُخْتَلَفِ فِيهَا
*_______**-* وَهُوَ أَرْبَعَةٌ:
*___________**1.* فِي الْوَصْفِ بِكَوْنِهِ طَرْدِيًّا
*___________**2.* وَفِي الْأَصْلِ:
*_____________**__**•* مِثْلُ: مَبِيعٌ غَيْرُ مَرْئِيٍّ فَلَا يَصِحُّ كَالطَّيْرِ فِي الْهَوَاءِ،
*_________________**__*فَيَقُولُ [المعترض]: لَا أَثَرَ لِكَوْنِهِ غَيْرَ مَرْئِيٍّ؛ فَإِنَّ الْعَجْزَ عَنِ التَّسْلِيم كَافٍ
*_____________**__**•* وَحَاصِلُهُ مُعَارَضَةٌ فِي الْأَصْلِ
*___________**3.* وَفِي الْحُكْمِ، وَهُوَ أَضْرُبٌ؛ لِأَنَّهُ إمَّا:
*______________**__**( أ )* أَنْ لَا يَكُونَ لِذِكْرِهِ فَائِدَةٌ:
*__________________**__**•* كَقَوْلِهِمْ فِي الْمُرْتَدِّينَ  :
*________________________**__*"مُشْرِكُونَ أَتْلَفُوا مَالًا فِي دَارِ الْحَرْبِ فَلَا ضَمَانَ كَالْحَرْبِيِّ"  
*______**_______________* وَ"دَارُ الْحَرْبِ" عِنْدَهُمْ طَرْدِيٌّ فَلَا فَائِدَةَ لِذِكْرِهِ،
*_____________________* إِذْ مَنْ أَوْجَبَ الضَّمَانَ أَوْجَبَهُ، وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِي دَارِ الْحَرْبِ، وَكَذَا مَنْ نَفَاهُ
*_____________________*  وَيَرْجِعُ [الاعتراض] إِلَى الْأَوَّلِ لِأَنَّهُ يُطَالِبُ [المستدلَّ] بِتَأْثِيرِ كَوْنِهِ فِي دَارِ الْحَرْبِ
*______________**__**(ب)* أَوْ يَكُونَ لَهُ فَائِدَةٌ:
*__________________**__**•* ضَرُورِيَّةٌ
*_**_____**_________________**** كَقَوْلِ مُعْتَبِرِ الْعَدَدِ فِي الِاسْتِجْمَارِ بِالْأَحْجَارِ:
*_________________________**__*"عِبَادَةٌ مُتَعَلِّقَةٌ بِالْأَحْجَارِ لَمْ يَتَقَدَّمْهَا مَعْصِيَةٌ فَاعْتُبِرَ فِيهَا الْعَدَدُ كَالْجِمَارِ"
*______________________**___*فَقَوْلُهُ: "لَمْ يَتَقَدَّمْهَا مَعْصِيَةٌ" عَدِيمُ التَّأْثِيرِ فِي الْأَصْلِ وَالْفَرْعِ،
*______________________**___*لَكِنَّهُ مُضْطَرٌّ إِلَى ذِكْرِهِ لِئَلَّا يُنْتَقَضَ بِالرَّجْمِ
*__________________**__**•* أَوْ غَيْرُ ضَرُورِيَّةٍ
*_**_____**___________________**** فَإِنْ لَمْ تُغْتَفَرْ الضَّرُورِيَّةُ لَمْ تُغْتَفَرْ [هذه]، وَإِلَّا فَتَرَدُّدٌ
*_**_____**___________________**** مِثَالُهُ: "الْجُمُعَةُ صَلَاةٌ مَفْرُوضَةٌ فَلَمْ تَفْتَقِرْ إِلَى إِذْنِ الْإِمَامِ كَالظُّهْرِ"،
*__________________________**__*فَإِنَّ " مَفْرُوضَةٌ " حَشْوٌ؛ إِذْ لَوْ حُذِفَ لَمْ يُنْتَقَضْ بِشَيْءٍ،
*________________________**____*لَكِنَّهُ ذُكِرَ لِتَقْرِيبِ الْفَرْعِ مِنَ الْأَصْلِ بِتَقْوِيَةِ الشَّبَهِ بَيْنَهُمَا إِذِ الْفَرْضُ بِالْفَرْضِ أَشْبَهُ
*___________**4.* الرَّابِعُ: فِي الْفَرْعِ
*______________**__**•* مِثْلُ: "زَوَّجَتْ نَفْسَهَا بِغَيْرِ كُفْءٍ فَلَا يَصِحُّ كَمَا لَوْ زُوِّجَتْ"
*_**_____**___________________**** وَهُوَ كَالثَّانِي إِذْ لَا أَثَرَ لِلتَّقْيِيدِ بِـ"غَيْرِ الْكُفْءِ"
*______________**__**•* وَيَرْجِعُ إِلَى الْمُنَاقَشَةِ فِي الْفَرْضِ
*_**_____**______________________**** وَهُوَ [أي الفرض] تَخْصِيصُ بَعْضِ صُوَرِ النِّزَاعِ بِالْحِجَاجِ
*_______________________________  __^* وَالْأَصَحُّ جَوَازُهُ [أي الفرض]
*_______________________________  _______‘* وَثَالِثًا: بِشَرْطِ الْبِنَاءِ؛ أَيْ بِنَاءِ غَيْرِ مَحَلِّ الْفَرْضِ عَلَيْهِ

----------


## فتح البارى

*وَالنَّظَرُ الْفِكْرُ مُفِيدُ الْعِلْمِ ... وَالظَّنِّ ________

[**في الشمسية:
*والفكر أن تلاحظ المعقولا ... حتى به تستحصل المجهولا]

----------


## فتح البارى

* ◄(الكوكب الساطع)* 1041. (الْقَلْبُ) دَعْوَى أَنَّ مَا اسْتَدَلَّ بِهْ...فِيهَا عَلَى ذَاكَ عَلَيْهِ إِنْ نَبِهْ
1042. وَمُمْكِنٌ تَسْلِيمُ صِحَّةٍ مَعَهْ......وَقِيل  َ تَصْحِيحٌ وَقِيلَ مَنَعَهْ
1043. وَاقْبَلْ عَلَى الْأَوَّلِ لَا مُفَاوَضَهْ.....ف  إِنْ يُسَلِّمْ صِحَّةً مُعَارَضَهْ
1044. أَوْ لَا فَقَادِحٌ وَقِيلَ شَاهِدُ........زُور  ٍ عَلَيْهِ وَلَهُ فَفَاسِدُ
1045. وَمِنْهُ مَا صَحَّحَ رَأْيَ الْقَالِبِ....مَع  ْ كَوْنِهِ أَبْطَلَ رَأْيَ الصَّاحِبِ
1046. صَرِيحًا اوْ لَا فَمِثَالُ الْأَوَّلِ......عَ  قْدٌ بِحَقِّ غَيْرِهِ وَلَا يَلِي
1047. فَلاَ تَرَاهُ كَالشِّرَا مُعْتَبَرَا.......  ُقَالُ عَقْدٌ فَيَصِحُّ كَالشِّرَا
1048. وَالثَّانِ لُبْثٌ لَا يَكُونُ قُرْبَهْ......بِنَ  فْسِهِ فَلِلْوُقُوفِ أَشْبَهْ
1049. فَقُلْ فَلَا يُشْتَرَطُ الصَّوْمُ كَذَا....وَمِنْهُ مَا يُورَدُ إِبْطَالًا لِذَا
1050. مُصَرَّحًا عُضْوٌ فَلَا يَكْفِي أَقَلّْ....مُطْلَ  قِ الِاسْمِ مِثْلُ وَجْهٍ فَلْيُقَلْ
1051. فَمِثْلُهُ بِالرُّبْعِ لَا يُقَدَّرُ .......أَوْ لَا كَعَقْدِ عِوَضٍ يُعْتَبَرُ
1052. مَعْ جَهْلِ مَا عُوِّضَ كَالْأَنْكِحَةِ  .....فَقُلْ فَلَا نَشْرِطْ خِيَارَ الرُّؤْيَةِ
1053. وَمِنْهُ-وَالْقَاضِي لَهُ لَا يَقْتَفِي-...(قَلْبُ الْمُسَاوَاةِ) كَقَوْلِ الْحَنَفِي
1054. طَهَارَةٌ بِمَائِعٍ فَلَا تَجِبْ......نِيَّت  ُهَا مِثْلُ نَجَاسَةٍ تُصِبْ
1055. فَقُلْ لَهُ فَيَسْتَوِي جَامِدُهَا.....وَ  َائِعٌ وَأَصْلُكُمْ شَاهِدُهَا

*◄(جمع الجوامع)*[1041]:[1055]
*__*(5) وَمِنْهَا (الْقَلْبُ)
*_______**-* وَهُوَ دَعْوَى [المعترض] أَنَّ مَا اسْتَدَلَّ بِهِ [المستدل] فِي الْمَسْأَلَةِ عَلَى ذَلِكَ الْوَجْهِ = عَلَيْهِ لَا لَهُ إِنْ صَحَّ
*_____________**__**•* وَمِنْ ثَمَّ أَمْكَنَ مَعَهُ تَسْلِيمُ صِحَّتِهِ
*_____________**__**•* وَقِيلَ: هُوَ تَسْلِيمٌ لِلصِّحَّةِ مُطْلَقًا
*_____________**__**•* وَقِيلَ: إِفْسَادٌ مُطْلَقًا
*_____________**__**•* وَعَلَى الْمُخْتَارِ فَهُوَ مَقْبُولٌ، مُعَارَضَةٌ عِنْدَ التَّسْلِيمِ قَادِحٌ عِنْدَ عَدَمِهِ
*_____________**__**•* وَقِيلَ: هُوَ شَاهِدُ زُورٍ لَكَ وَعَلَيْكَ
*_______**-* وَهُوَ قِسْمَانِ:
*_______**___*1. الْأَوَّلُ: لِتَصْحِيحِ مَذْهَبِ الْمُعْتَرِضِ فِي الْمَسْأَلَةِ
*_____________**__**•* إِمَّا مَعَ إِبْطَالِ مَذْهَبِ الْمُسْتَدِلِّ صَرِيحًا:
*________________**___*كَمَا فِي بَيْعِ الْفُضُولِيِّ: "عَقْدٌ فِي حَقِّ الْغَيْرِ بِلَا وِلَايَةٍ فَلَا يَصِحُّ كَالشِّرَاءِ"  = فَيُقَالَ: "عَقْدٌ فَيَصِحُّ كَالشِّرَاءِ"
*_____________**__**•* أَوْ لَا:
*________________**___*مِثْلُ: "لُبْثٌ فَلَا يَكُونُ بِنَفْسِهِ قُرْبَةً كَوُقُوفِ عَرَفَةَ" = فَيُقَالُ: "فَلَا يُشْتَرَطُ فِيهِ الصَّوْمُ كَعَرَفَةَ"
*_______**___*2. الثَّانِي: لِإِبْطَالِ مَذْهَبِ الْمُسْتَدِلِّ
*_____________**__**•* بِالصَّرَاحَةِ:
*_______________**__*"عُضْوُ وُضُوءٍ فَلَا يَكْفِي أَقَلُّ مَا يَنْطَلِقُ عَلَيْهِ الِاسْمُ كَالْوَجْهِ" = فَيُقَالُ: "فَلَا يُقَدَّرُ غَسْلُهُ بِالرُّبُعِ كَالْوَجْهِ"
*_____________**__**•* أَوْ بِالِالْتِزَامِ  :
*_____________**____* "عَقْدُ مُعَاوَضَةٍ فَيَصِحُّ مَعَ الْجَهْلِ بِالْمُعَوَّضِ كَالنِّكَاحِ" = فَيُقَالُ: "فَلَا يُشْتَرَطُ خِيَارُ الرُّؤْيَةِ كَالنِّكَاحِ"

*_______**-* وَمِنْهُ -خِلَافًا لِلْقَاضِي- قَلْبُ الْمُسَاوَاةِ:
*_____________**__**•* مِثْلُ: "طَهَارَةٌ بِالْمَائِعِ فَلَا تَجِبُ فِيهَا النِّيَّةُ كَالنَّجَاسَةِ" = فَنَقُولُ: "فَيَسْتَوِي جَامِدُهَا وَمَائِعُهَ كَالنَّجَاسَةِ"

----------


## فتح البارى

* ◄(الكوكب الساطع)*  1056. (الْقَوْلُ بِالْمُوجَبِ) فِي التَّنْزِيلِ......  شَاهِدُهُ التَّسْلِيمُ لِلدَّلِيلِ
1057. مَعَ بَقَا النِّزَاعِ فِيمَا ثُقِّلَا........قَت  ْلٌ بِمَا يَقْتُلُ غَالِبًا فَلَا
1058. يُنَافِرُ الْقِصَاصَ كَالْحَرْقِ يُقَالْ.....مُسَل  َمٌ وَلَيْسَ يَقْتَضِي بِحَالْ
1059. وَقَوْلُنَا تَفَاوُتُ الْوَسَائِلِ......  لَا يَمْنَعُ الْقِصَاصَ فِي التَّثَاقُلِ
1060. كَالْمُتَوَسَّل  ِ إِلَيْهِ فَيُقَالْ......مُس  َلَّمٌ وَغَيْرُ لَازِمٍ بِحَالْ
1061. وُجُودُ شَرْطِهِ وَمُقْتَضِيهِ .....وَالْخَصْمَ صَدِّقْ فِي الْأَصَحِّ فِيهِ
1062. إِذَا يَقُولُ لَيْسَ هَذَا مَأْخَذِي.....وَا  ْمُسْتَدِلُّ إِنْ تَرَاهُ يَنْبِذِ
1063. بَعْضَ كَلَامٍ غَيْرِ مَشْهُورٍ وَقَدْ....خَافَ بِهِ الْمَنْعَ عَلَيْهِ ذَا وَرَدْ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)* [1056]:[1063]
*__*(6) وَمِنْهَا (الْقَوْلُ بِالْمُوجَبِ)
*_______**-* وَشَاهِدُهُ:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ وَلِرَسُولِهِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  فِي جَوَابِ:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لَيُخْرِجَنَّ الأَعَزُّ مِنْهَا الأَذَلَّ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
*_______**-* وَهُوَ تَسْلِيمُ الدَّلِيلِ مَعَ بَقَاءِ النِّزَاعِ
*_**_______**-* [ويقع على ثلاثة أوجه]:
*_______**___*1. [أن يستنتج المستدل من الدليل ما يتوهم أنه محل النزاع أو ملازمه ولا يكون كذلك]:
*_________(___**__**•* كَمَا يُقَالُ فِي [القصاص بقتل] الْمُثَقَّلِ مِنْ جَانِبِ الْمُسْتَدِلِّ: "قُتِلَ بِمَا يَقْتُلُ غَالِبًا فَلَا يُنَافِي الْقِصَاصَ كَالْإِحْرَاقِ"
*____________________^* فَيُقَالُ: "سَلَّمْنَا عَدَمَ الْمُنَافَاةِ، وَلَكِنْ لِمَ قُلْتَ: "[إن القتل بالمثقل] يَقْتَضِيهِ؟"
*_______**___*2. [أن يستنتج المستدل من الدليل إبطال أمر يتوهم منه أنه مأخذ الخصم ومبني على مذهبه وهو يمنع ذلك،
*__________**__* فلا يلزم من إبطاله إبطال مذهبه]:
*____________**__**•* وَكَمَا يُقَالُ [في القصاص بالقتل بالمثقل]: "التَّفَاوُتُ فِي الْوَسِيلَةِ لَا يَمْنَعُ الْقِصَاصَ كَالْمُتَوَسَّل  ِ إلَيْهِ"
*____________________^* فَيُقَالُ: "مُسَلَّمٌ وَلَا يَلْزَمُ مِنْ إبْطَالِ مَانِعٍ انْتِفَاءُ الْمَوَانِعِ وَوُجُودُ الشَّرَائِطِ وَالْمُقْتَضِي"
*____________**__**•* وَالْمُخْتَارُ تَصْدِيقُ الْمُعْتَرِضِ فِي قَوْلِهِ: "لَيْسَ هَذَا مَأْخَذِي"
*_______**___*3. وَرُبَّمَا سَكَتَ الْمُسْتَدِلُّ عَنْ مُقَدِّمَةٍ غَيْرِ مَشْهُورَةٍ مَخَافَةَ الْمَنْعِ = فَيَرِدُ الْقَوْلُ بِالْمُوجَبِ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*1064. وَ(الْقَدْحُ) فِي الظُّهُورِ وَالْمُنَاسَبَه  ْ...وَفِي صَلَاحِيَةِ حُكْمٍ صَاحَبَهْ
1065. لِكَوْنِهِ يُفْضِي إِلَى الْقَصْدِ وَفِي....ضَبْطٍ جَوَابُهَا بَيَانُ مَا خَفِي

*◄(جمع الجوامع)* [1064]:[1065]
*__*(7) وَمِنْهَا الْقَدْحُ فِي الْمُنَاسَبَةِ*__**__**__**__**__**_**_____*←↓
*__*(8) وَ[القدح] فِي صَلَاحِيَّةِ إِفْضَاءِ الْحُكْمِ إلَى الْمَقْصُودِ*___*←↓
*__*(9) وَ[القدح] فِي الِانْضِبَاطِ*__**__**__**__**__**__**____* ←↓
*_*(10) وَ[القدح في] الظُّهُورِ*__**__**__**__**__**__**_____**_*← ←  وَجَوَابُهَا = بِالْبَيَانِ

----------


## فتح البارى

*
◄(الكوكب الساطع)*1066. (الْفَرْقُ) رَاجِعٌ إِلَى الْمُعَارَضَهْ..  .فِي الْأَصْلِ أَوْ فِي الْفَرْعِ لَا مُفَاوَضَهْ [وفي نسخة: لا معارضه]
1067. وَقِيلَ فِي كِلَيْهِمَا وَالرَّاجِحُ....و  َإِنْ سُؤَالَانِ نَقُلْهُ قَادِحُ
1068. وَأَنَّهُ يُمْنَعُ تَعْدَادُ الْأُصُولْ.....وَ  ِنْ بِمَنْعِ عِلَّتَيْنِ لَا نَقُولْ
1069. وَمَنْ يُجَوِّزْ قَالَ يَكْفِي لَوْ فُرِقْ...مِنْ وَاحِدٍ ثَالِثُهَا لَا إِنْ لَحِقْ
1070. بِكُلِّهَا ثُمَّ اقْتِصَارُ الْمُسْتَدِلّْ..  .عَلَى جَوَابِ وَاحِدٍ خُلْفٌ نُقِلْ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)* [1066]:[1070]
*_*(11) وَمِنْهَا الْفَرْقُ [بين الأصل والفرع]
*_______**-* وَهُوَ رَاجِعٌ إِلَى الْمُعَارَضَةِ فِي الْأَصْلِ أَوْ الْفَرْعِ، وَقِيلَ: إِلَيْهِمَا مَعًا
*_______**-* وَالصَّحِيحُ أَنَّهُ قَادِحٌ وَإِنْ قِيلَ إِنَّهُ سُؤَالَانِ
*_______**-* وَ[الصحيح] أَنَّهُ يَمْتَنِعُ تَعَدُّدُ الْأُصُولِ لِلِانْتِشَارِ وَإِنْ جُوِّزَ عِلَّتَانِ
*_____________**__**•* قَالَ الْمُجِيزُونَ [للتعدد]: ثُمَّ لَوْ فُرِّقَ بَيْنَ الْفَرْعِ وَأَصْلٍ مِنْهَا = كَفَى
*__________________________** وَثَالِثُهَا: إِنْ قَصَدَ الْإِلْحَاقَ بِمَجْمُوعِهَا
*_____________**__**•* ثُمَّ فِي اقْتِصَارِ الْمُسْتَدِلِّ عَلَى وُجُوبِ أَصْلٍ وَاحِدٍ قَوْلَانِ

----------


## فتح البارى

*

◄(الكوكب الساطع)*1071. ثُمَّ (فَسَادُ الْوَضْعِ) أَنْ لَا يُوْجَدَا....دَلِ  يلُهُ بِالْهَيْئَةِ الَّتِي بَدَا
1072. صَلَاحُهَا لِلِاعْتِبَارِ فِي أَنْ......يُرَتَّب  َ الْحُكْمُ بِهِ وَيُقْرَنْ
1073. كَالْأَخْذِ لِلتَّخْفِيفِ وَالتَّوْسِعَةِ  ...وَالنَّفْيِ وَالْإِثْبَاتِ مِنْ أَضْدَادِ تِي
[الأشموني: فقتلُنا جناية مشتدَّه ... فينتفي التكفير مثل الرِّده]
1074. وَمِنْهُ تَحْقِيقُ اعْتِبَارِ الْجَامِعِ....فِي ضِدِّ حُكْمِهِ بِلَا مُنَازِعِ
1075. أَوْ فِيهِ نَصٌّ وَجَوَابُ السَّالِكْ.....تَ  ْرِيرُهُ لِكَوْنِهِ كَذَلِكْ


*◄(جمع الجوامع)* [1071]:[1075]
*_*(12) وَمِنْهَا (فَسَادُ الْوَضْعِ) :
*_______**-* [أقسامه]:
*___________1.* بِأَنْ لَا يَكُونَ الدَّلِيلُ عَلَى الْهَيْئَةِ الصَّالِحَةِ لِاعْتِبَارِهِ فِي تَرْتِيبِ الْحُكْمِ
*_____________**__**•* كَتَلَقِّي التَّخْفِيفِ مِنَ التَّغْلِيظِ، وَالتَّوْسِيعِ مِنَ التَّضْيِيقِ، وَالْإِثْبَاتِ مِنَ النَّفْيِ
*_____________**__**•* [تلقي التخفيف من التغليظ] مِثْلُ: الْقَتْلُ جِنَايَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ فَلَا يُكَفَّرُ كَالرِّدَّةِ
*___________**2.* وَمِنْهُ كَوْنُ الْجَامِعِ ثَبَتَ اعْتِبَارُهُ بِنَصٍّ أَوْ إِجْمَاعٍ فِي نَقِيضِ الْحُكْمِ

*_______**-* وَجَوَابُهُمَا بِتَقْرِيرِ كَوْنِهِ كَذَلِكَ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*
1076. (فَسَادُ الِاعْتِبَارِِ) أَنْ يُخَالِفَا....إِج  ْمَاعًا اوْ نَصًّا وَمِمَّا سَلَفَا
1077. أَعَمُّ وَالتَّقْدِيـمُ وَالتَّأْخِيرُ..  ...عَنِ الْمُنُوعَاتِ لَهُ تَخْيِيرُ
1078. جَوَابُهُ بِالطَّعْنِ وَالتَّأْوِيلِ..  ...وَالْمَنْعِ أَوْ عَارَضَ بِالدَّلِيلِ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)* *[1076]:[1078]*
*_*(13) وَمِنْهَا (فَسَادُ الِاعْتِبَارِ)
*_______**-* بِأَنْ يُخَالِفَ [الدليل] نَصًّا أَوْ إِجْمَاعًا
*_______**-* وَهُوَ أَعَمُّ مِنْ فَسَادِ الْوَضْعِ
*_______**-* وَلَهُ [أي للمعترض]  تَقْدِيمُهُ عَلَى الْمُنُوعَاتِ وَتَأْخِيرُهُ عَنْهَا
*_______**-* وَجَوَابُهُ:
*__________**__**1.* الطَّعْنُ فِي سَنَدِهِ
*__________**__**2.* أَوِ الْمُعَارَضَةُ لَهُ 
*__________**__**3.* أَوْ مَنْعُ الظُّهُورِ
*__________**__**4.* أَوِ التَّأْوِيلُ

----------


## فتح البارى

قال الإمام السبكي -رحمه الله- :



> *_______**-* وَهُوَ أَعَمُّ مِنْ فَسَادِ الْوَضْعِ


النسبة هنا هي العموم والخصوص من وجه؛ بمعنى أننا نحتاج لمادة اجتماع ومادتي افتراق:
فيصدق فساد الاعتبار فقط: حيث يكون الدليل على الهيئة الصالحة لترتيب الحكم عليه ويعارضه نص أو إجماع
ويصدق فساد الوضع فقط: حيث لا يكون الدليل على الهيئة الصالحة لترتيب الحكم عليه ولا يعارضه نص أو إجماع
وصدقهما معا: حيث لا يكون الدليل على الهيئة الصالحة لترتيب الحكم عليه ويعارضه نص أو إجماع

ومن قال إن فساد الاعتبار أعم مطلقا -كالإمام الزركشي- زاد على التعريف:
*__**-* أن يكون إحدى مقدماته مخالفة للنص أو الإجماع
*__**-* أو يكونَ الحكمُ مما لا يمكن ثبوته بالقياس
*__**-* أو يكونَ تركيبُه مشعرا بنقيض الحكم

ونظَم ذلك الإمام الأشموني -رحمه الله- :
وهو أعم من فساد الوضع ... قلت: لو التعريف وافي الجمع
بضمِّ "أو إحدى المقدمات" ... أو بالقياس حكمه لا ياتي
أو مشعر تركيبه بضد ما ... أُمَّ وإلا ذا الأخص منهما

----------


## فتح البارى

قال الإمام تاج الدين السبكي -رحمه الله- :



> كَتَلَقِّي التَّخْفِيفِ مِنَ التَّغْلِيظِ، وَالتَّوْسِيعِ مِنَ التَّضْيِيقِ، وَالْإِثْبَاتِ مِنَ النَّفْيِ


1.مثال تلقِّي التوسيع من التضييق:
الزكاة مال وجب إرفاقا لدفع الحاجة فكانت على التراخي كالدية على العاقلة، فالتراخي الموسع لا يناسب دفع الحاجة المضيق.
ونظمتُ:
كدية العاقلة الزكاةُ قل ... مالٌ لدفع حاجةٍ على مَهَل
وأرجو التصحيح من مشايخي الأفاضل

2. مثال تلقي الإثبات من النفي:
مثل له الإمام الزركشي -وتبعه الإمام ابن العراقي في مختصره- :
بالمعاطاة في المحقرات: بيع لم يوجد فيه سوى لم يوجد فيها سوى الرضا فلا ينعقد بها بيع كما في غير المحقر، فالرضا الذي هو مناط البيع يناسب الانعقاد لا عدمه.

وفيه نظر، والصحيح أنه مثال لتلقي النفي من الإثبات -وهو من زيادات السيوطي-؛ لأن المتلقى هنا إنما هو عدم الانعقاد وهو نفي متلقى من وجود الرضا وهو إثبات، والرضا إنما يناسب الانعقاد. (المحلي مع حاشية العطار)




> *126. وَأَجْمَعُوا أَنَّ الشَّوَاذَ لَمْ يُبَحْ ... قِرَاءَةٌ بِهَا وَلَكِنِ الْأَصَحّْ*
> *127. كَخَبَرٍ فِي الِاحْتِجَاجِ تَجْرِي ... وَأَنَّهَا الَّتِي وَرَاءَ الْعَشْرِ*


ونظمتُ:
وإن يقل: (مذهب راوٍ) أو (قِرا .... ءَةٌ بمعنًى) فاجتنبْ ذاك افترا
وأرجو التصحيح من مشايخي الأفاضل

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)* 1079. ثُمَّ (الْمُطَالَبَةُ بِالتَّصْحِيحِ).  ....لِعِلَّةٍ تَقْدَحُ فِي الصَّحِيحِ
1080. جَوَابُهُ إِثْبَاتُ ذَاكَ عِلَّهْ....وَمِنْ  هُ أَنْ يُمْنَعَ وَصْفُ الْعِلَّهْ
1081. كَفَّارَةٌ لِلزَّجْرِ عَنْ جِمَاعِ....يُحْذَ  رُ فِي الصَّوْمِ فَبِالْوِقَاعِ
1082. تَعَيَّنَ اخْتِصَاصُهَا كَالْحَدِّ....يُق  َالُ بَلْ عَنْ فِطْرِهِ الْمُشْتَدِّ [وفي نسخة الْمُنْسَدِّ]
1083. جَوَابُهُ لِلِاعْتِبَارِ وَضَّحَا.....مُحَ  ِّقًا إِذْ خَصْمُهُ قَدْ نَقَّحَا
1084. وَمِنْهُ مَنْعُ حُكْمِ الَاصْلِ ثُمَّ فِي....قَطْعٍ بِهِ ثَالِثُهَا غَيْرُِ الْخَفِي
1085. رَابِعُهَا اعْتِبَارُ عُرْفٍ لِلْبَلَدْ....وَق  ِيلَ لَا يُسْمَعُ ثُمَّ الْمُعْتَمَدْ
1086. إِنْ يُقِمِ الدَّلِيلَ لَا يَنْقَطِعُ....مُع  ْتَرِضٌ بَلْ لِاعْتِرَاضٍ يَرْجِعُ
1087. وَقْدْ يُجَاءُ بِمُنُوعٍ فَصْلِ....كَلَمْ نُسَلِّمْ لَكَ حُكْمَ الْأَصْلِ
1088. سَلَّمْتُهُ دُونَ قِيَاسٍ يَحْصُلُ.....سَلّ  مْتُهُ لَا أَنَّهُ مُعَلَّلُ
1089. سَلَّمْتُهُ لَا أَنَّ هَذَا عِلَّتُهْ....سَلّ  َمْتُ لَا الْوُجُودُ لَا تَعْدِيَتُهْ
1090. سَلَّمْتُ لَا وُجُودُهُ فِي الْفَرْعِ...ثُمّ   يُجَابُ كُلُّهَا بِالدَّفْعِ
1091. وَمِنْ هُنَا يُعْرَفُ لِلْوُعَاةِ......ج  َوَازُ إِيرَادِ مُعَارَضَاتِ
1092. وَلَوْ مِنَ انْوَاعٍ وَلَوْ تَرتَّبَتْ....وَه  ْيَ الَّتِي فِي ذِكْرِ تَالِيهَا ثَبَتْ
1093. تَسْلِيمُ مَتْلُوٍّ عَلَى التَّقْدِيرِ....و  َالثَّالِثُ التَّفْصِيلُ فِي الْمَذْكُورِ


*◄(جمع الجوامع)* [1079]:[1093]
*_*(14) وَمِنْهَا (مَنْعُ عِلِّيَّةِ الْوَصْفِ) :
*_______**-* وَيُسَمَّى الْمُطَالَبَةُ بِتَصْحِيحِ الْعِلَّةِ
*_______**-* وَالْأَصَحُّ قَبُولُهُ
*_______**-* وَجَوَابُهُ بِإِثْبَاتِهِ
*_______**-* وَمِنْهُ:
*____________1.* مَنْعُ وَصْفِ الْعِلَّةِ:
*______________**__**•* كَقَوْلِنَا فِي إِفْسَادِ الصَّوْمِ بِغَيْرِ الْجِمَاعِ:
*_________________**__*الْكَفَّارَةُ لِلزَّجْرِ عَنِ الْجِمَاعِ الْمَحْذُورِ فِي الصَّوْمِ فَوَجَبَ اخْتِصَاصُهَا بِهِ كَالْحَدِّ
*_________________**__*فَيُقَالُ: بَلْ عَنِ الْإِفْطَارِ الْمَحْذُورِ فِيهِ
*______________**__**•* وَجَوَابُهُ بِتَبْيِينِ اعْتِبَارِ الْخُصُوصِيَّةِ
*______________**__**•* وَكَأَنَّ الْمُعْتَرِضَ يُنَقِّحُ الْمَنَاطَ وَالْمُسْتَدِلّ  ُ يُحَقِّقُهُ
*____________2.* وَمَنْعُ حُكْمِ الْأَصْلِ
*______________**__**•* وَفِي كَوْنِهِ قَطْعًا لِلْمُسْتَدِلِّ مَذَاهِبُ:
*______________________** ثَالِثُهَا قَالَ الْأُسْتَاذُ[أبو إسحاق الإسفراييني]: إِنْ كَانَ ظَاهِرًا
*______________________** وَقَالَ الْغَزَالِيُّ: يُعْتَبَرُ عُرْفُ الْمَكَانِ
*______________________** وَقَالَ أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الشِّيرَازِيُّ: لَا يُسْمَعُ
*_______________________*[الأشموني: قلتُ الذي وجد للشيرازى ... في سمعه النصُّ على الجواز]
*______________**__**•* فَإِنْ دَلَّ [المستدل] عَلَيْهِ لَمْ يَنْقَطِعِ الْمُعْتَرِضُ عَلَى الْمُخْتَارِ بَلْ لَهُ أَنْ يَعُودَ وَيَعْتَرِضَ
*_______**_**_______**__*[وهذا على القول بالسماع وعدم القطع]

*_______**-* [إيراد منوع مرتبة]:
*_________**__**•* وَقَدْ يُقَالُ:
*_________________1.* [فيما يتعلق بالأصل]:
*_____________________** لَا نُسَلِّمُ حُكْمَ الْأَصْلِ
*_____________________** سَلَّمْنَا وَلَا نُسَلِّمُ أَنَّهُ مِمَّا يُقَاسُ فِيهِ
*_____________________** سَلَّمْنَا وَلَا نُسَلِّمُ أَنَّهُ مُعَلَّلٌ
*_________________2.* [فيما يتعلق بالعلة]:
*_____________________** سَلَّمْنَا وَلَا نُسَلِّمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الْوَصْفَ عِلَّتُهُ
*_____________________** سَلَّمْنَا وَلَا نُسَلِّمُ وُجُودَهُ فِيهِ
*_____________________** سَلَّمْنَا وَلَا نُسَلِّمُ أَنَّهُ مُتَعَدٍّ
*_________________3.* [فيما يتعلق بالفرع]:
*_____________________** سَلَّمْنَا وَلَا نُسَلِّمُ وُجُودَهُ فِي الْفَرْعِ
*_________**__**•* فَيُجَابُ بِالدَّفْعِ بِمَا عُرِفَ مِنَ الطُّرُقِ
*_________**__**•* وَمِنْ ثَمَّ عُرِفَ جَوَازُ إيرَادَاتِ الْمُعَارَضَاتِ  :
*_________________1.* مِنْ نَوْعٍ
*_________________2.* وَكَذَا مِنْ أَنْوَاعٍ وَإِنْ كَانَتْ مُتَرَتِّبَةً؛ أَيْ يَسْتَدْعِي تَالِيهَا تَسْلِيمَ مَتْلُوِّهَا لِأَنَّ تَسْلِيمَهُ تَقْدِيرِيٌّ 
*____________________** وَثَالِثُهَا التَّفْصِيلُ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)* 1094. ثُمَّ (اخْتِلَافُ ضَابِطٍ فِي الْفَرْعِ....وَال  ْأَصْلِ) إِذْ لَا ثِقَةٌ بِالْجَمْعِ
1095. جَوَابُهُ بِأَنَّهُ الْمُشْتَرَكُ .....أَوْ أَنَّ الِافْضَاءَ سَوَاءً يُدْرَكُ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)* [1094]:[1095]
*_*(15) وَمِنْهَا (اخْتِلَافُ الضَّابِطِ فِي الْأَصْلِ وَالْفَرْعِ) :
*_______**-* لِعَدَمِ الثِّقَةِ بِالْجَامِعِ [وجودا ومساواة]
*_______**-* وَجَوَابُهُ:
*_________**__**•* *_**1.* بِأَنَّهُ الْقَدْرُ الْمُشْتَرَكُ [وهو جواب عن عدم وجود الجامع]
*___________**__**2.* أَوْ بِأَنَّ الْإِفْضَاءَ سَوَاءٌ [وهو جواب عن عدم المساواة]
*_________**__**•* لَا إِلْغَاءُ التَّفَاوُتِ

----------


## فتح البارى

*
◄(الكوكب الساطع)*1096. وَالِاعْتِرَاضَ  اتُ لِمَنْعٍ تَرْجِعُ.....وَقَ  ْلَهَا اسْتِفْسَارُهُ يَطَّلِعُ
1097. طَلَبُهُ بَيَانَ مَعْنًى يَحْصُلُ....حَيْث  ُ غَرِيبٌ لَفْظُهُ أَوْ مُجْمَلُ
1098. ثُمَّ عَلَى مُعْتَرِضٍ فِيمَا اصْطُفِي....بَيَا  نُ هَذَيْنِ وَلَمْ يُكَلَّفِ
1099. ذِكْرَ اسْتِوَا مَحَامِلٍ وَلْيُثْبِتِ...ب  أَنَّ الَاصْلَ عَدمُ التَّفَاوُتِ
1100. وَالْمُسْتَدِلّ  ُ فَقْدَ ذَيْنِ يُظْهِرُ...أَوْ بِاحْتِمَالٍ لَفْظَهُ يُفَسِّرُ
1101. لَا بِسِوَى مُحْتَمَلٍ عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ...وَف  ي قَبُولِ مُدَّعَاهُ أَنْ وَضَحْ
1102. فِي قَصْدِهِ دَفْعًا لِإِجْمَالٍ يُوَافْ...لِعَدَ  ِ الظُّهُورِ فِي الْغَيْرِ خِلَافْ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)* [1095]:[1102]
*◘* وَالِاعْتِرَاضَ  اتُ [كلها] رَاجِعَةٌ إِلَى الْمَنْعِ
*_______**-* وَمُقَدِّمُهَا الِاسْتِفْسَارُ  :
*_________**__**•* وَهُوَ طَلَبُ ذِكْرِ مَعْنَى اللَّفْظِ حَيْثُ غَرَابَةٌ أَوْ إِجْمَالٌ
*_________**__**•* وَالْأَصَحُّ أَنَّ بَيَانَهُمَا [أي الغرابة والإجمال] عَلَى الْمُعْتَرِضِ
*________________** وَلَا يُكَلَّفُ [المعترِضُ بالإجمال] بَيَانَ تَسَاوِي الْمَحَامِلِ، وَيَكْفِيهِ أَنَّ الْأَصْلَ عَدَمُ تَفَاوُتِهَا
*________________* 1.* فَيُبَيِّنُ الْمُسْتَدِلُّ عَدَمَهُمَا، *2.* أَوْ يُفَسِّرُ اللَّفْظَ بِمُحْتَمَلٍ قِيلَ: أَوْ بِغَيْرِ مُحْتَمَلٍ
*________________**________*^ وَفِي قَبُولِ دَعْوَاهُ الظُّهُورَ فِي مَقْصِدِهِ دَفْعًا لِلْإِجْمَالِ لِعَدَمِ الظُّهُورِ فِي الْآخَرِ = خِلَافٌ

----------


## فتح البارى

*
**◄(الكوكب الساطع)*1103. آخِرُهَا (التَّقْسِيمُ) كَوْنُ اللَّفْظِ ذَا.....تَرَدُّدٍ بَيْنَ احْتِمَالَيْنِ إِذَا
1104. بَعْضُهُمَا يُمْنَعُ وَالْمُخْتَارُ..  ...وُرُودُهُ وَرَدُّهُ يُصَارُ
1105. اللَّفْظُ مَوْضُوعٌ لَهُ لَوْ عُرْفَا.....أَوْ ظَاهِرٌ وَلَوْ دَلِيلٌ يُلْفَى


*◄(جمع الجوامع)* [1103]:[1105]
*_*(16) وَمِنْهَا  (التَّقْسِيمُ) :
*_______**-* وَهُوَ كَوْنُ اللَّفْظِ مُتَرَدِّدًا بَيْنَ أَمْرَيْنِ أَحَدُهُمَا مَمْنُوعٌ
*_______**-* وَالْمُخْتَارُ وُرُودُهُ
*_______**-* وَجَوَابُهُ أَنَّ اللَّفْظَ:
*_________**__**1.* مَوْضُوعٌ وَلَوْ عُرْفًا
*_________**__**2.* أَوْ ظَاهِرٌ وَلَوْ بِقَرِينَةٍ فِي الْمُرَادِ

----------


## فتح البارى

توضيح المتن:*_**(16)* *وَمِنْهَا (التَّقْسِيمُ) :**وَهُوَ كَوْنُ اللَّفْظِ مُتَرَدِّدًا بَيْنَ أَمْرَيْنِ
 أَحَدُهُمَا* -وهو مراد المستدل- *مَمْنُوعٌ* عند المعترض ، وهو الذي يحصل المقصودوالآخر -غير مراد المستدل- مُسَلَّمٌ عند المعترض ولكن لا يحصل المقصود

فيعترض المعترضُ بأن ما أراده المستدل غيرُ مرادٍ من اللفظ
فيجيب المستدلُّ بأنه هو المراد من اللفظ لأن اللفظ موضوعٌ له فقط أو ظاهرٌ بقرينة

واختُلِف في تفسير كلام المصنف، انظر حاشية البَنَّاني (2 - 333:334)

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*[تذنيب]
1106. الْمَنْعُ لَا يَعْتَرِضُ الْحِكَايَهْ.....  َلِ الدَّلِيلَ وَهْوَ قَبْلَ الْغَايَهْ
1107. لِبَعْضِهِ مُجَرَّدًا أَوْ عَارَضَهْ......مُس  ْتَنِدًا وَسَمِّهِ الْمُنَاقَضَهْ
1108. وَالِاحْتِجَاجُ مِنْهُ لِلَّذِي مَنَعْ...غَصْبٌ مُحَقِّقُ الْخِلَافِ مَا اسْتَمَعْ
1109. أَوْ بَعْدُ مَعْ مَنْعِ دَلِيلِهِ عَلَى....تَخَلُّف  ِ الْحُكْمِ فَنَقْضٌ أُجْمِلَا
1110. أَوْ لَا وَقَدْ دَلَّ بِمَا قَدْ نَاقَضَهْ....ثُبُ  وتُ مَدْلُولٍ فَذَا الْمُعَارَضَهْ
1111. كَمِثْلِ مَا قُلْتَ وَإِنْ عَلَيْهِ.......دَل  َ فَعِنْدِي فِيهِ مَا يَنْفِيهِ
1112. وَانْقَلَبَ الْمُورِدُ مُسْتَدِلَّا....و  َيَدْفَعُ الْمَمْنُوعُ بِاللَّذْ دَلَّا
1113. فَإِنْ يَعُدْ لِمَنْعِهِ كَمَا مَضَى....وَهَكَذَ  ا حَتَّى إِذَا الْأَمْرُ اقْتَضَى
1114. إِفْحَامَ مُسْتَدِلِّهِ إِنِ انْقَطَعْ....بِكَ  ثْرَةِ الْمُنُوعِ أَوْ حَتَّى وَقَعْ
1115. إِلْزَامُ خَصْمٍ بِانْتِهَاءِ الْمَانِعِ.....إِ  َى ضَرُورِي أَوْ يَقِينِي شَائِعِ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)* [1106]:[1115]
*◘* ثُمَّ الْمَنْعُ لَا يَعْتَرِضُ الْحِكَايَةَ بَلِ الدَّلِيلَ إِمَّا قَبْلَ تَمَامِهِ لِمُقَدِّمَةٍ مِنْهُ أَوْ بَعْدَهُ
*_______**-* وَالْأَوَّلُ [وهو المنع قبل التمام لمقدمة]:
*_**___________**_**•* [أقسامه]: 
*______________**____**1.* إِمَّا مُجَرَّدٌ
*______________**____**2.* أَوْ مَعَ الْمُسْتَنَدِ
*________________________** كَـ"لَا نُسَلِّمُ كَذَا وَلِمَ لَا يَكُونُ كَذَا"
*________________________** أَوْ "[لا نسلم كذا و]إِنَّمَا يَلْزَمُ كَذَا لَوْ كَانَ كَذَا"
*_**_________**___**•* وَهُوَ الْمُنَاقَضَةُ
*_________**____**•* فَإِنِ احْتَجَّ لِانْتِفَاءِ الْمُقَدِّمَةِ = فَغَصْبٌ لَا يَسْمَعُهُ الْمُحَقِّقُونَ 

*_______**-* وَالثَّانِي [وهو المنع بعد تمام الدليل]:
*____________**__**1.* إِمَّا مَنْعُ الدَّلِيلِ بِنَاءً عَلَى تَخَلُّفِ حُكْمِهِ = فَالنَّقْضُ الْإِجْمَالِيُّ
*____________**__**2.* أَوْ مَعَ تَسْلِيمِهِ وَالِاسْتِدْلَا  لِ بِمَا يُنَافِي ثُبُوتَ الْمَدْلُولِ = فَالْمُعَارَضَة  ُ.
*_________________**__**•* فَيَقُولُ [المعترض]: مَا ذَكَرْتَ وَإِنْ دَلَّ فَعِنْدِي مَا يَنْفِيهِ،
*_________________________** وَيَنْقَلِبُ [المعترض] مُسْتَدِلًّا
*_________________**__**•* وَعَلَى الْمَمْنُوعِ [المستدل] الدَّفْعُ بِدَلِيلٍ
*_________________**__**•* فَإِنْ مَنَعَ [المعترض] ثَانِيًا = فَكَمَا مَرَّ، وَهَكَذَا إِلَى:
*_________________________** إِفْحَامِ الْمُعَلِّلِ [المستدل] إِنِ انْقَطَعَ بِالْمُنُوعِ
*_________________________** أَوْ إلْزَامِ الْمَانِعِ [المعترض] إِنِ انْتَهَى إلَى ضَرُورِيٍّ أَوْ يَقِينِيٍّ مَشْهُورٍ

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> *_______**-** وَلَا تَجُوزُ الْقِرَاءَةُ بِالشَّاذِّ
> **_**___________**_**•* *وَالصَّحِيحُ أَنَّهُ مَا وَرَاءَ الْعَشَرَةِ وِفَاقًا لِلْبَغَوِيِّ وَالشَّيْخِ الْإِمَامِ
> **_____________________***وَقِيلَ: مَا وَ**رَ**اءَ السَّبْعَةِ**،
> *



يبدو أنَّ هذا الخلاف مما كان قديمًا.
ويمكن الآن أن يكون من [المسائل التي انقرض فيها الخلاف واستقر الإجماع] بتعبير الأستاذ أبي مالك العوضي هـنــا ويُنظر المشاركة (7) منه.

----------


## فتح البارى

شيخنا الفاضل القارئ المليجي: شكر الله لكم وجزاكم خيرا

----------


## فتح البارى

أرجو استبدال هذه المشاركة بالمشاركة رقم (22)*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*(الْكِتَابُ الْأَوَّلُ): فِي الْكِتَابِ وَمَبَاحِثِ الْأَقْوَالِ*
*122.* *أَمَّا الْقُرَانُ هَهُنَا فَالْمُنْزَلُ....  .. عَلَى النَّبِيِّ مُعْجِزًا يُفَصَّلُ*
* 123**. بَاقِي تِلَاوَةٍ وَمِنْهُ الْبَسْمَلَهْ ... لَا فِي بَرَاءَةٍ وَلَا مَا نَقَلَهْ*
* 124**.* *آحَادُهُمْ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ فِيهِمَا ... وَالسَّبْعُ قَطْعًا لِلتَّوَاتُرِ انْتَمَى*
* 125**.* *وَقِيلَ إِلَّا هَيْئَةَ الْأَدَاءِ ... وَقِيلَ خُلْفَ اللَّفْظِ لِلْقُرَّاءِ*
* 126**.* *وَأَجْمَعُوا أَنَّ الشَّوَاذَ لَمْ تُبَحْ ... قِرَاءَةٌ بِهَا وَلَكِنِ الْأَصَحّْ*
* 127**.* *كَخَبَرٍ فِي الِاحْتِجَاجِ تَجْرِي ... وَأَنَّهَا الَّتِي وَرَاءَ الْعَشْرِ*
* [الأشموني: وفاق ما الشيخ الإمام اعتقدا ... والبغويْ وقيل ما السبعَ عدا]*
* 128**.* *وَلَا يَجُوزُ فِي الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَنْ ... وُرُودُ مَا لَيْسَ لَهُ مَعْنًى يُبَنْ*
* 129**.* *أَوْ مَا سِوَى ظَاهِرِهِ قَدْ يُقْصَدُ ... بِلَا دَلِيلٍ عِنْدَ مَنْ يُعْتَمَدُ*
* 130**.* *ثُمَّ أَصَحُّهَا بَقَاءُ الْمُجْمَلِ ... إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُكَلَّفَا بِالْعَمَلِ*
* 131**.* *وَأَنَّ بِالْقَرَائِنِ الْأَدِلَّهْ ... نَقْلِيَّةً تُعْطِي الْيَقِينَ كُلَّهْ

**◄*(جمع الجوامع)*(الْكِتَابُ الْأَوَّلُ): فِي الْكِتَابِ وَمَبَاحِثِ الْأَقْوَالِ**
[122]:[**131**]
**◘* *الْكِتَابُ: الْقُرْآنُ
**_______**-* *وَالْمَعْنِيُّ بِهِ هُنَا: اللَّفْظُ الْمُنَزَّلُ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ  لِلْإِعْجَازِ بِسُورَةٍ مِنْهُ الْمُتَعَبَّدُ بِتِلَاوَتِهِ،
**_______**-** وَمِنْهُ:
**_**___________**_**•* *الْبَسْمَلَةُ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ سُورَةٍ غَيْرَ (بَرَاءَةٍ) عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ،
**_**___________**_**•* *لَا مَا نُقِلَ آحَادًا عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ
**_______**-** وَالسَّبْعُ  مُتَوَاتِرَةٌ
**_**___________**_**•** قِيلَ: فِيمَا لَيْسَ مِنْ قَبِيلِ الْأَدَاءِ؛ كَالْمَدِّ  وَالْإِمَالَةِ وَتَخْفِيفِ الْهَمْزَةِ
**______________________________  __^** قَالَ أَبُو شَامَةَ:  وَالْأَلْفَاظِ الْمُخْتَلَفِ فِيهَا بَيْنَ الْقُرَّاءِ،
**_______**-** وَلَا تَجُوزُ الْقِرَاءَةُ بِالشَّاذِّ
**_**___________**_**•* *وَالصَّحِيحُ أَنَّهُ مَا وَرَاءَ الْعَشَرَةِ وِفَاقًا لِلْبَغَوِيِّ وَالشَّيْخِ الْإِمَامِ
**_____________________*** وَقِيلَ: مَا وَرَاءَ السَّبْعَةِ
**_**___________**_**•* *أَمَّا إِجْرَاؤُهُ مُجْرَى الْآحَادِ فَهُوَ الصَّحِيحُ

**◘** وَلَا يَجُوزُ وُرُودُ:
**_______**-** مَا لَا مَعْنَى لَهُ فِي الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ خِلَافًا لِلْحَشْوِيَّةِ  ،
**_______**-** وَلَا مَا يُعْنِي بِهِ غَيْرُ ظَاهِرِهِ إلَّا بِدَلِيلٍ، خِلَافًا لِلْمُرْجِئَةِ،*
*_**___________**_**•** وَفِي بَقَاءِ الْمُجْمَلِ غَيْرَ مُبَيَّنٍ* *[أقوالٌ]* *=** ثَالِثُهَا الْأَصَحُّ: لَا يَبْقَى الْمُكَلَّفُ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ*

*◘** وَالْحَقُّ أَنَّ الْأَدِلَّةَ النَّقْلِيَّةَ قَدْ تُفِيدُ الْيَقِينَ بِانْضِمَامِ تَوَاتُرٍ أَوْ غَيْرِهِ.
**
*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*خَـاتِـمَـةٌ*
*1116. إِنَّ الْقِيَاسَ مِنْ أُمُورِ الدِّينِ......ثَال  ِثُهَا إِنْ كَانَ ذَا تَعيِينِ*
*1117. وَمِنْ أُصُولِ الْفِقْهِ في الْمُشْتَهِرِ....  .وَحُكْمُهُ قَالَ أَبُو الْمُظَفَّرِ*
*1118. يُقَالُ فِيهِ دِينُهُ تَعَالَى......وَال  ْمُصْطَفَى وَلَا يُقَالُ قَالَا*
*1119. فَرْضُ كِفَايَةٍ لِقَوْمٍ كَمَلَهْ.....عَيْ  ٍ عَلَى مُجْتَهِدٍ يَحْتَاجُ لَهْ*
[الأشموني: قلت وندبا حيث لا في الحال ... بل إنما افتقر في المآل]
*1120. وَهْوَ جَلِيٌّ مَا بِقَطْعٍ انْتَفَى ....فَارِقُهُ أَوِ احْتِمَالٌ ضُعِّفَا*
*1121. خِلَافُهُ الْخَفِي وَقِيلَ ذَا الشَّبَهْ....وَوَ  اضِحٌ بَيْنَهُمَا ذُو مَرْتَبَهْ*
*1122. وَقِيلَ ذَا الْمُسَاوِ وَالْجَلِيُّ....ق  ِيَاسُ الَاوْلَى الْأَدْوَنُ الْخَفِيُّ*
*1123. ثُمَّ قِيَاسُ الْعِلَّةِ الْمُصَرَّحُ......  فِيهِ بِهَا وَمَا بِهِ يُصَرَّحُ
1124. بِلَازِمِ الْعِلَّةِ فَالْآثَارِهَا*[وفي نسخة: فالأثْرِ لها]*... فَحُكْمِهَا فَلِلدَّلَالَةِ انْتَهَى*
*1125. وَمَا بِمَعْنَى الْأَصْلِ عِنْدَ الْحَاذِقِ....مَا كَانَ فِيهِ الْجَمْعُ نَفْيَ الْفَارِقِ**◄*(جمع الجوامع)*[1116]:[**1125**]*
خَاتِمَةٌ
*◘* الْقِيَاسُ:
*_____**-* مِنَ الدِّينِ، وَثَالِثُهَا: حَيْثُ يَتَعَيَّنُ
*_____**-* وَمِنْ أُصُولِ الْفِقْهِ خِلَافًا لِإِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ
*_____**-* وَحُكْمُ الْمَقِيسِ قَالَ السَّمْعَانِيُّ  : "يُقَالُ إِنَّهُ دِينُ اللَّهِ وَلَا يَجُوزُ أَنْ يُقَالَ قَالَهُ اللَّهُ"
*_____**-* ثُمَّ الْقِيَاسُ فَرْضُ كِفَايَةٍ يَتَعَيَّنُ عَلَى مُجْتَهِدٍ احْتَاجَ إِلَيْهِ
*_____**-* وَهُوَ: جَلِيٌّ وَخَفِيٌّ
*_**___________**_**•* فَالْجَلِيُّ مَا قُطِعَ فِيهِ بِنَفْيِ الْفَارِقِ أَوْ كَانَ احْتِمَالًا ضَعِيفًا، وَالْخَفِيُّ خِلَافُهُ
*_**___________**_**•* وَقِيلَ: الْجَلِيُّ هَذَا، وَالْخَفِيُّ الشَّبَهُ، وَالْوَاضِحُ بَيْنَهُمَا
*_**___________**_**•* وَقِيلَ: الْجَلِيُّ الْأَوْلَى، وَالْوَاضِحُ الْمُسَاوِي، وَالْخَفِيُّ الْأَدْوَنُ
*_____**-* [وينقسم باعتبار علته]:
*_**___________**_**•* وَقِيَاسُ الْعِلَّةِ: مَا صُرِّحَ فِيهِ بِهَا
*_**___________**_**•* وَقِيَاسُ الدَّلَالَةِ: مَا جُمِعَ فِيهِ:
*__________________________** بِلَازِمِهَا
*__________________________** فَأَثَرِهَا
*__________________________** فَحُكْمِهَا
*_**___________**_**•* وَالْقِيَاسُ فِي مَعْنَى الْأَصْلِ: الْجَمْعُ بِنَفْيِ الْفَارِقِ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) الْكِتَابُ الْخَامِسُ فِي الِاسْتِدْلَالِ
1126. وَهْوَ دَلِيلٌ لَيْسَ نَصًّا وَاتِّفَاقْ..وَل  َا قِيَاسًا نَحْوُ عَكْسٍ وَكَبَاقْ
1127. نَحْوُ الدَّلِيلُ يَقْتَضِي أَنْ لَا وَقَدْ ... خُولِفَ فِي كَذَا لِمَعْنًى قَدْ فُقِدْ
1128. هُنَا فَأَبْقِهِ لِذَاكَ الْمَسْلَكِ....وَ  كَانْتِفَا الْحُكْمِ لِنَفْيِ الْمُدْرَكِ
1129. كَالْحُكْمُ يَسْتَدْعِي وَإِلَّا لَزِمَا....تَكْلِ  يفُ غَافِلٍ دَلِيلًا مُلْزِمَا
1130. وَلَا دَلِيلَ هَهُنَا بِالسَّبْرِ أَوْ ...أَصْلٍ وَمِنْهُ فِي الَّذِي الْبَعْضُ رَأَوْا
1131. قَدْ وُجِدَ الْمَانِعُ أَوْ مَا يَقْتَضِي...أَوْ فُقِدَ الشَّرْطُ وَهَذَا مَا ارْتُضِي


*◄*(جمع الجوامع)*[1126]:[**1131**]*
*◘* الْكِتَابُ الْخَامِسُ فِي الِاسْتِدْلَالِ
*_____**-* وَهُوَ دَلِيلٌ لَيْسَ بِنَصٍّ وَلَا إِجْمَاعٍ وَلَا قِيَاسٍ؛ فَيَدْخُلُ:
*_______**____**1.* الِاقْتِرَانِيّ  ُ
*_______**____**2.* وَالِاسْتِثْنَا  ئِيُّ
*_______**____**3.* وَقِيَاسُ الْعَكْسِ
*_______**____**4.* وَقَوْلُنَا: الدَّلِيلُ يَقْتَضِي أَنْ يَكُونَ كَذَا، خُولِفَ فِي كَذَا لِمَعْنًى مَفْقُودٍ فِي صُورَةِ النِّزَاعِ = فَتَبْقَى عَلَى الْأَصْلِ 
*_______**____**5.* وَكَذَا انْتِفَاءُ الْحُكْمِ لِانْتِفَاءِ مُدْرَكِهِ
*_**________________**_**•* كَقَوْلِنَا: الْحُكْمُ يَسْتَدْعِي دَلِيلًا وَإِلَّا لَزِمَ تَكْلِيفُ الْغَافِلِ، وَلَا دَلِيلَ بِالسَّبْرِ أَوْ الْأَصْلِ 
*_______**____**6.* وَكَذَا قَوْلُهُمْ وُجِدَ الْمُقْتَضِي أَوْ الْمَانِعُ أَوْ فُقِدَ الشَّرْطُ خِلَافًا لِلْأَكْثَرِ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)1132. وَمِنْهُ الِاسْتِقْرَاءُ ثُمَّ ذُو التَّمَامْ...بِا  ْكُلِّ إِلَّا صُورَةَ النِّزَاعِ دَامْ
1133. حُجَّتُهُ قَطْعِيَّةٌ لِلْأَكْثَرِ....و  َنَاقِصٌ أَيْ بِكَثِيرِ الصُّوَرِ
1134. ظَنِّيَّةٌ وَسَمِّ هَذَا تُصِبِ....إِلْحَا  قَ فَرْدٍ بِالْأَعَمِّ الْأَغْلَبِ


*◄*(جمع الجوامع)*[1132]:[**1134**]*
*_____**-* مَسْأَلَةٌ: [من أنواع الاستدلالِ الاستقراءُ]
*_**_________**_**•* الِاسْتِقْرَاءِ بِالْجُزْئِيِّ عَلَى الْكُلِّيِّ إِنْ كَانَ:
*_____________**____**1.* تَامًّا أَيْ بِالْكُلِّ إِلَّا صُورَةَ النِّزَاعِ = فَقَطْعِيٌّ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ
*_____________**____**2.* أَوْ نَاقِصًا أَيْ بِأَكْثَرِ الْجُزْئِيَّاتِ = فَظَنِّيٌّ، وَيُسَمَّى إِلْحَاقَ الْفَرْدِ بِالْأَغْلَبِ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع) 1135. وَمِنْهُ الِاسْتِصْحَابُ قَالَ الْعُلَمَا ... يُحْتَجُّ بِاسْتِصْحَابِ أَصْلٍ عُدِمَا
1136. وَالنَّصِّ وَالْعُمُومِ حَتَّى يَرِدَا ... مُغَيِّرٌ وَمَا بِهِ الشَّرْعُ بَدَا
1137. دَلَّ عَلَى ثُبُوتِهِ لِسَبَبِهْ ... وَالْخُلْفُ فِي الْأَخِيرِ غَيْرُ مُشْتَبِهْ
1138. ثَالِثُهَا فِي الدَّفْعِ دُونَ الرَّفْعِ ... وَقِيلَ إِنْ مُعَارِضٌ ذُو مَنْعِ
1139. مِنْ ظَاهِرٍ وَقِيلَ ظَاهِرٌ غَلَبْ ... فَقِيلَ مُطْلَقًا وَقِيلَ ذُو سَبَبْ
1140. كَقُلَّتَيْنِ بَالَ نَحْوُ الظَّبْيِ بِهْ ... وَشُكَّ مَعْ تَغْيِيرِهِ فِي سَبَبِهْ
1141. وَقِيلَ إِنْ عَهْدٌ يَطُلْ فَلْيُعْتَمَدْ ... أَصْلٌ وَإِلَّا لَا وَهَذَا الْمُعْتَمَدْ
1142. وَامْنَعْ لِسَحْبِ[وفي نسخة: بصَحْبِ] حَالِ الِاتِّفَاقِ فِي ... مَحَلِّ خُلْفٍ وَرَآهُ الصَّيْرَفِي
1143. فَحَدُّ الِاسْتِصْحَابِ فِي ذَا الشَّانِ ... ثُبُوتُ أَمْرٍ فِي الزَّمَانِ الثَّانِي
1144. لِكَوْنِهِ فِي الزَّمَنِ الْغَبِيرِ ... لِفَقْدِ مَا يَصْلُحُ لِلتَّغْيِيرِ
1145. أَمَّا الَّذِي فِي أَوَّلٍ مَصْحُوبُ ... لِكَوْنِهِ فِي الثَّانِ فَالْمَقْلُوبُ
1146. وَقَدْ يُقَالُ فِيهِ لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنِ ... الثَّابِتُ الْيَوْمَ بِذَاكَ الزَّمَنِ
1147. لَكَانَ غَيْرَ ثَابِتٍ فَيَقْضِي ... بِأَنَّهُ لِلْآنَ غَيْرُ مَقْضِي
*◄*(جمع الجوامع)*[1135]:[**1147**]*
*___**-* مَسْأَلَةٌ [من الأدلة المختلف فيها: الاستصحاب]
*_**___**_**•* قَالَ عُلَمَاؤُنَا اسْتِصْحَابُ:
*_______** الْعَدَمِ الْأَصْلِيِّ =
*_______** وَالْعُمُومِ أَوْ النَّصِّ إلَى وُرُودِ الْغَيْرِ =
*_______** وَمَا دَلَّ الشَّرْعُ عَلَى ثُبُوتِهِ لِوُجُودِ سَبَبِهِ  = حُجَّةٌ:
*________________________  _____‘* مُطْلَقًا
*________________________  _____‘* وَقِيلَ: فِي الدَّفْعِ دُونَ الرَّفْعِ
*_______________________ ______‘* وَقِيلَ: بِشَرْطِ أَنْ لَا يُعَارِضَهُ:
*______________________________ _**~* ظَاهِرٌ مُطْلَقًا
*________________________  _______**~* وَقِيلَ: ظَاهِرٌ غَالِبًا:
*_______________________________  ___**,* قِيلَ: مُطْلَقًا
*_______________________________  ___,* وَقِيلَ: ذُو سَبَبٍ
*_______________________________  ______*← لِيَخْرُجَ بَوْلٌ وَقَعَ فِي مَاءٍ كَثِيرٍ فَوُجِدَ مُتَغَيِّرًا
*_______________________________  ________* وَاحْتُمِلَ كَوْنُ التَّغْيِيرِ بِه
*_______________________________  ______*← وَالْحَقُّ: سُقُوطُ الْأَصْلِ إِنْ قَرُبَ الْعَهْدُ وَاعْتِمَادُهُ إِنْ بَعُدَ*
_**___**_**•* وَلَا يُحْتَجُّ بِاسْتِصْحَابٍ حَالَ الْإِجْمَاعِ فِي مَحَلِّ الْخِلَافِ
*_**___**_**_**___**_**** خِلَافًا لِلْمُزَنِيِّ وَالصَّيْرَفِيّ  ِ وَابْنِ سُرَيْجٍ وَالْآمِدِيِّ
*
_**___**_**•* فَعُرِفَ أَنَّ الِاسْتِصْحَابَ = ثُبُوتُ أَمْرٍ فِي الثَّانِي لِثُبُوتِهِ فِي الْأَوَّلِ لِفُقْدَانِ مَا يَصْلُحُ لِلتَّغْيِيرِ
*_**___**_**_**___**_**** أَمَّا ثُبُوتُهُ فِي الْأَوَّلِ لِثُبُوتِهِ فِي الثَّانِي = فَمَقْلُوبٌ
*_**___**______________________**_**___**_**^* وَقَدْ يُقَالَ فِيهِ:
*_**___**______________**_**___**____________* لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الثَّابِتُ الْيَوْمَ ثَابِتًا أَمْسِ لَكَانَ غَيْرَ ثَابِتٍ
*_**___**___________**_**_________________**_* فَيَقْضِي اسْتِصْحَابُ أَمْسِ بِأَنَّهُ الْآنَ غَيْرُ ثَابِتٍ
*_**___**___________**_**_________________**_* وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِكَ فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ ثَابِتٌ [أمس]

----------


## فتح البارى

*أرجو استبدال هذه المشاركة والتي تليها بالمشاركة رقم (23)
◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*143. وَإِنْ يَكُنْ خَالَفَ فَالْمُخَالَفَه  ْ ... وَشَرْطُهُ أَنْ لَا يَكُونَ حَاذِفَهْ*
* 144. لِنَحْوِ خَوْفٍ أَوْ لِغَالِبٍ يُقَالْ ... مَذْكُورُهُ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ أَوْ سُؤَالْ*
* 145. أَوْ حَادِثٍ أَوْ جَهْلِ حُكْمٍ أَوْ سِوَى ... ذَاكَ إِذَا التَّخْصِيصُ بِالذِّكْرِ حَوَى*
* 146. نَعَمْ وَلَا يَمْنَعُ أَنْ يُقَاسَ بِهْ ... بَلْ قِيلَ مَعْرُوضٌ يَعُمُّ فَانْتَبِهْ*
* 147. وَقِيلَ لَا يَعُمُّهُ إِجْمَاعَا ... فَالْوَصْفُ وَالنَّحْوِيُّ لَا يُرَاعَى*
* 148. كَالْغَنَمِ السَّائِمِ أَوْ سَائِمَةِ ... الضَّأْنِ لَا مُجَرَّدِ السَّائِمَةِ*
* 149. عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ وَحَكَى السَّمْعَانِي ... عَنِ الْجَمَاهِيرِ اعْتِبَارَ الثَّانِي*
* 150. وَالنَّفْيُ غَيْرُ سَائِمَاتِ الْغَنَمِ ... وَقِيلَ غَيْرُ مُطْلَقِ السَّوَائِمِ*
[الأشموني: قلت الإمامُ أولَ القولين قد ... رجحه وغيرُه فليعتمد]
* 151. وَمِنْهُ عِلَّةٌ وَظَرْفٌ وَعَدَدْ ... .حَالٌ، وَمِنْهَا الشَّرْطُ وَالْغَايَةُ عُدّْ*
* 152. وَسَبْقُ مَعْمُولٍ وَفَصْلُ الْخَبَرِ ... مِنْ مُبْتَدًا أَوْ نَحْوِهِ بِالْمُضْمَرِ*
* 153. وَ(إِنَّمَا) وَنَحْوُ (مَا وَإلَّا) ... وَذَا فَمَا يُقَالُ نُطْقًا أعْلَى*
* 154. أَيْ (إِنَّمَا) وَغَايَةٌ فَالْفَصْلُ ... وَمِثْلُهُ الشَّرْطُ فَوَصْفٌ يَتْلُو*
* 155. مُنَاسِبًا فَمُطْلَقًا فَالْعَدَدُ ... فَسَبْقُ مَعْمُولٍ إِذِ الْمُعْتَمَدُ*
* 156. يُفِيدُ الِاخْتِصَاصَ فَالْبَيَانِي ... كَالْحَصْرِ وَالسُّبْكِيُّ ذُو فُرْقَانِ*
* 157. لِلْحَصْرِ قَالَ الْأَكْثَرُونَ (إِنَّمَا) ... .وَأَلْحَقَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  ُ (أَنَّمَا)*
*158. وَحُجَّةٌ جَمِيعُهَا إِلَّا اللَّقَبْ ... فِي لُغَةٍ وَقِيلَ لِلشَّرْعِ انْتَسَبْ
159. وَقِيلَ مَعْنًى وَاحْتِجَاجًا يَصْطَفِي ... بِاللَّقَبِ الدَّقَّاقُ ثُمَّ الصَّيْرَفِي
160. وَأَنْكَرَ النُّعْمَانُ كُلًّا وَاسْتَقَرّْ[وفي نسخة: واشتهر] ... وَقِيلَ فِي الشَّرْعِ وَقَوْمٌ فِي الْخَبَرْ
161. وَفِي سِوَى الشَّرْعِ أَبَى السُّبْكِي وَرَدّْ ... وَقَوْمٌ الْوَصْفَ وَقَوْمٌ الْعَدَدْ*
[الأشموني: قلت وفي حجية الموافقه ... أبدى الأنام كلهم موافقه]


متن (جمع الجوامع) في المشاركة التالية

----------


## فتح البارى

* ◄*(جمع الجوامع)*[143]:[161]
**_______**(1)** وَإِنْ خَالَفَ فَمُخَالَفَةٌ،*
*______________**-** وَشَرْطُهُ:*
*_**_______________**_**•* *أَنْ لَا يَكُونَ الْمَسْكُوتُ تُرِكَ لِخَوْفٍ وَنَحْوِهِ*
*_**_______________**_**•* *وَلَا يَكُونَ الْمَذْكُورُ خَرَجَ:
**___**_________________**1.* *لِلْغَالِبِ، خِلَافًا لِإِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ * *2.* *أَوْ لِسُؤَالٍ* *3.**أَوْ حَادِثَةٍ =*
*___**_________________**4.* *أَوْ لِلْجَهْلِ بِحُكْمِهِ* *5.** أَوْ غَيْرِهِ* *=** مِمَّا يَقْتَضِي التَّخْصِيصَ بِالذِّكْرِ*
*______________**-* *وَلَا يَمْنَعُ قِيَاسَ الْمَسْكُوتِ بِالْمَنْطُوقِ
**______________________*** بَلْ قِيلَ: يَعُمُّهُ الْمَعْرُوضُ، وَقِيلَ: لَا يَعُمُّهُ إِجْمَاعًا*،
*______________**-* *وَهُوَ:
**_____________**____**1.* *صِفَةٌ:
**_**__________________**_**•** كَالْغَنَمِ السَّائِمَةِ أَوْ سَائِمَةِ الْغَنَمِ لَا مُجَرَّدِ السَّائِمَةِ عَلَى الْأَظْهَرِ*
*_**__________________**_**•** وَهَلِ الْمَنْفِيُّ غَيْرُ سَائِمَتِهَا أَوْ غَيْرُ مُطْلَقِ السَّوَائِمِ؟* *=** قَوْلَانِ*
*_**__________________**_**•* *وَمِنْهَا الْعِلَّةُ وَالظَّرْفُ وَالْحَالُ وَالْعَدَدُ*
*____________**____**2.** وَشَرْطٌ
**____________**____**3.* *وَغَايَةٌ*
*____________**____**4.* *وَ(إِنَّمَا)
**____________**____**5.* *وَمِثْلُ (لَا عَالِمَ إلَّا زَيْدٌ)
**____________**____**6.* *وَفَصْلُ الْمُبْتَدَأِ مِنَ الْخَبَرِ بِضَمِيرِ الْفَصْلِ
**____________**____**7.* *وَتَقْدِيمُ الْمَعْمُولِ*
*_____________**-* *وَأَعْلَاهُ:*
*_**__________________**_**•* * لَا عَالِمَ إلَّا زَيْدٌ،*
*_**__________________**_**•* *ثُمَّ مَا قِيلَ إِنَّهُ مَنْطُوقٌ بِالْإِشَارَةِ*
*_**__________________**_**•* *ثُمَّ غَيْرُهُ*
*_____________**-*(مَسْأَلَةٌ) [حجية المفاهيم]
*_**__________________**_**•* الْمَفَاهِيمُ إلَّا اللَّقَبَ = حُجَّةٌ لُغَةً، وَقِيلَ شَرْعًا، وَقِيلَ مَعْنًى،
*_______________________** وَاحْتَجَّ بِاللَّقَبِ الدَّقَّاقُ وَالصَّيْرَفِيّ  ُ وَابْنُ خُوَيْزِ مَنْدَادَ وَبَعْضُ الْحَنَابِلَةِ
*_______________________** وَأَنْكَرَ:
*__________________________،* أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ الْكُلَّ مُطْلَقًا
*__________________________،* وَقَوْمٌ فِي الْخَبَرِ
*__________________________،* وَالشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ فِي غَيْرِ الشَّرْعِ
*__________________________،* وَإمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ صِفَةً لَا تُنَاسِبُ الْحُكْمَ
*__________________________،* وَقَوْمٌ الْعَدَدَ دُونَ غَيْرِهِ
*_____________**-* (مَسْأَلَةٌ) [ترتيب المفاهيم]
*_______**__________**1.* الْغَايَةُ = قِيلَ: مَنْطُوقٌ، وَالْحَقُّ مَفْهُومٌ
*_____________**____**2.* يَتْلُوهُ الشَّرْطُ
*_______**__________**3.* فَالصِّفَةُ الْمُنَاسِبَةُ
*_____________**____**4.* فَمُطْلَقُ الصِّفَةِ غَيْرِ الْعَدَدِ*
_____________**____**5.* فَالْعَدَدُ
*_____________**____**6.* فَتَقْدِيمُ الْمَعْمُولِ، لِدَعْوَى الْبَيَانِيِّين  َ إِفَادَتَهُ الِاخْتِصَاصَ، وَخَالَفَهُمُ ابْنُ الْحَاجِبِ وَأَبُو حَيَّانَ
*_**_____________________**_**•* وَالِاخْتِصَاصُ = الْحَصْرُ خِلَافًا لِلشَّيْخِ الْإِمَامِ حَيْثُ أَثْبَتَهُ وَقَالَ: لَيْسَ هُوَ الْحَصْرَ
*_____________**-* (مَسْأَلَةٌ) [إفادة (إنما) الحصر]
*_**__________________**_**•* (إنَّمَا)
*_______________________** قال الآمدي وأبو حيان: لَا تُفِيدُ الْحَصْرَ
*_______________________** وَأَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الشِّيرَازِيُّ وَالْغَزَالِيُّ وإِلْكِيَا وَالشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ: تُفِيدُ فَهْمًا
*______________________________  _______________________^* وَقِيلَ: نُطْقًا
*_**__________________**_**•* وَبِالْفَتْحِ  الْأَصَحُّ أَنَّ حَرْفَ (أَنَّ) فِيهَا فَرْعُ الْمَكْسُورَةِ
*___________________________**  وَمِنْ  ثَمَّ ادَّعَى الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  ُ إفَادَتَهَا الْحَصْرَ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لعلك تقصد المشاركة 24 يا أخي الكريم ؟

----------


## فتح البارى

نعم بارك الله فيكم

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)مَسْأَلَةٌ
1148. لَا يُطْلَبُ الدَّلِيلُ مِمَّنْ قَدْ نَفَى....إِنِ ادَّعَى عِلْمًا ضَرُورِيًّا وَفَى
1149. أَوْ لَا يُطَالَبْ بِدَلِيلٍ فِي الْأَبَرّْ....وَا  لْأَخْذُ بِالْأَقَلِّ فِي الْإِجْمَاعِ مَرّْ
1150. وَفِي وُجُوبِ الْأَخْذِ بِالْأَخَفِّ أَوْ...أَشَدِّهَ   أَوْ لَا وَلَا خُلْفٌ حَكَوْا [وفي نسخة: خلفا حكوا]
مَسْأَلَةٌ
1151. اخْتَلَفُوا هَلْ كَانَ قَبْلَ الْبِعْثَةِ.....ن  بِيُّنَا مُكَلَّفًا بِشِرْعَةِ
1152. وَاخْتَلَفَ الْمُثْبِتُ قِيلَ مُوسَى...آدَمُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ نُوحٌ عِيسَى
1153. وَالْمُرتَضَى الْوَقْفُ هُنَا وَأَصْلَا...وَال  مَنْعُ بَعْدَ الْوَحْيِ لَكِنْ نَقْلَا
مَسْأَلَةٌ
1154. الْحُكْمُ قَبْلَ الشَّرْعِ فِي ذِي النَّفْعِ...وَال  ُّرِّ قَدْ مَرَّ وَبَعْدَ الشَّرْعِ
1155. رُجِّحَ أَنَّ الْأَصْلَ تَحْرِيمُ الْمَضَارّْ...وَ  لْحِلُّ فِي ذِي النَّفْعِ وَالسُّبْكِيُّ صَارْ
1156. إِلَى خُصُوصِهِ بِغَيْرِ الْمَالِ......فَذَ  اكَ حَظْرٌ بِالْحَدِيثِ الْعَالِي =
[الأشموني: «إن دماءكم ...» لآخر الخبر .... قلتُ وفي استثنائه هذا نظر]



* ◄*(جمع الجوامع)*[1148]:[1156]*
*_____**-* مَسْأَلَةٌ: [متى يطالَب النافي بالدليل]
*___**_______**1.* لَا يُطَالَبُ النَّافِيَ بِالدَّلِيلِ = إِنْ ادَّعَى عِلْمًا ضَرُورِيًّا
*___**_______**2.* وَإِلَّا = فَيُطَالَبُ بِهِ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ

*_____**-* وَيَجِبُ الْأَخْذُ بِأَقَلِّ الْمَقُولِ، وَقَدْ مَرَّ [عند الكلام على الإجماع السكوتي]

*_____**-* وَهَلْ يَجِبُ [الأخذ] بِالْأَخَفِّ أَوِ الْأَثْقَلِ أَوْ لَا يَجِبُ شَيْءٌ = أَقْوَالٌ

*_____**-* مَسْأَلَةٌ: [شرع من قبلنا]
*_**_________**_**•* اخْتَلَفُوا هَلْ كَانَ الْمُصْطَفَى  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مُتَعَبَّدًا قَبْلَ النُّبُوَّةِ بِشَرْعٍ؟
*_______________** وَاخْتَلَفَ الْمُثْبِتُ: فَقِيلَ نُوحٌ وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ وَمُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا ثَبَتَ أَنَّهُ شَرْعٌ = أَقْوَالٌ
*_______________** وَالْمُخْتَارُ:
*_**__________________**1.* [قبل النبوة] = الْوَقْفُ تَأْصِيلًا وَتَفْرِيعًا
*__**_________________**2.* وَبَعْدَ النُّبُوَّةِ = الْمَنْعُ

*_____**-* مَسْأَلَةٌ: حُكْمُ الْمَنَافِعِ وَالْمَضَارِّ:
*___**________**1.* قَبْلَ الشَّرْعِ = مَرَّ
*___**________**2.* وَبَعْدَهُ = الصَّحِيحُ أَنَّ أَصْلَ الْمَضَارِّ التَّحْرِيمُ، وَالْمَنَافِعِ الْحِلُّ
*_**_____________**_**•* قَالَ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ: إلَّا أَمْوَالَنَا؛ لِقَوْلِهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «إِنَّ دِمَاءَكُمْ وَأَمْوَالَكُمْ وَأَعْرَاضَكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ حَرَامٌ»

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄*(الكوكب الساطع)مسألة
1157. الْأَكْثَرُونَ لَيْسَ الِاسْتِحْسَانُ  ....بِحُجَّةٍ وَخَالَفَ النُّعْمَانُ
1158. وَحَدُّهُ قِيلَ دَلِيلٌ يَنْقَدِحْ....فِي نَفْسِهِ وَبِاللِّسَانِ لَا يَصِحّْ
1159. وَرُدَّ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ تَحَقُّقُ....فَلْ  يُعْتَبَرْ أَوْ لَا فَلَا مُتَّفَقُ
1160. وَقِيلَ بَلْ هُوَ الْعُدُولُ عَنْ قِيَاسْ...إِلَى أَشَدَّ وَهْوَ أَمْرٌ لَا الْتِبَاسْ
1161. وَقِيلَ أَنْ يُعْدَلَ عَنْ حُكْمِ الدَّلِيلْ ...لِعَادَةٍ وَفِي جَوَابِ ذَاكَ قِيلْ
1162. بِأَنَّهَا إِنْ ثَبَتَتْ حَقًّا فَقَدْ......قَامَ دَلِيلُهَا وَإِلَّا فَلْتُرَدّْ
1163. فَإِنْ يُحَقَّقْ مِنْهُ مَا تُنُوزِعَا....فِي  هِ فَمَنْ قَالَ بِهَذَا شَرَّعَا
1164. وَلَيْسَ مَا اسْتَحْسَنَ مِنْ مُخْتَلَفِ....الش  َّافِعِي كَحَلِفٍ فِي الْمُصْحَفِ


* ◄*(جمع الجوامع)*[1157]:[1164]*
*_____**-* مَسْأَلَةٌ: الِاسْتِحْسَانُ
*_**__________**_**•* قَالَ بِهِ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ، وَأَنْكَرَهُ الْبَاقُونَ
*_**__________**_**•* وَفُسِّرَ:
*_______________** بِدَلِيلٍ يَنْقَدِحُ فِي نَفْسِ الْمُجْتَهِدِ تَقْصُرُ عِبَارَتُهُ عَنْهُ
* _______________________^* وَرُدَّ بِأَنَّهُ إِنْ تَحَقَّقَ = فَمُعْتَبَرٌ
*_______________** وَبِعُدُولٍ عَنْ قِيَاسٍ إِلَى أَقْوَى
* _______________________^* وَلَا خِلَافَ فِيهِ
*_______________** أَوْ [بعدول] عَنِ الدَّلِيلِ إِلَى الْعَادَةِ
* _______________________^* وَرُدَّ بِأَنَّهُ:
*__________________________،* إِنْ ثَبَتَ أَنَّهَا حَقٌّ = فَقَدْ قَامَ دَلِيلُهَا
*__________________________،* وَإِلَّا = رُدَّت

*_**__________**_**•* فَإِنْ تَحَقَّقَ اسْتِحْسَانٌ مُخْتَلَفٌ فِيهِ = فَمَنْ قَالَ بِهِ فَقَدْ شَرَّعَ
*_________________** أَمَّا اسْتِحْسَانُ الشَّافِعِيِّ التَّحْلِيفَ عَلَى الْمُصْحَفِ وَالْحَطَّ فِي الْكِتَابَةِ وَنَحْوَهُمَا = فَلَيْسَ مِنْهُ

----------


## فتح البارى

*أرجو أن تستبدل بالمشاركة رقم (25)
◄**(الكوكب الساطع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
162. حُدُوثُ مَوْضُوعَاتِنَا لِلْكَشْفِ ... عَنِ الضَّمِيرِ مِنْ عَظِيمِ اللُّطْفِ
163. وَهْيَ مِنَ الْمِثَالِ وَالْإِشَارَةِ ... أَشَدُّ فِي إِفَادَةٍ وَيَسْرَةِ
164. وَهْيَ كَمَا صَرَّحَ أَهْلُ الشَّانِ ... أَلْفَاظُنَا الْمُفِيدَةُ الْمَعَانِي
165. وَعُرِفَتْ بِالنَّقْلِ لَا بِالْعَقْلِ ... فَقَطْ بَلِ اسْتِنْبَاطِهِ مِنْ نَقْلِ
166. وَاللَّفْظُ مَدْلُولَاتِهِ قَدْ فَصَّلُوا ... مَعْنًى وَلَفْظٌ مُفْرَدٌ مُسْتَعْمَلُ
167. كَكِلْمَةٍ فَتِلْكَ قَوْلٌ مُفْرَدُ ... .أَوْ مُهْمَلٌ كَاسْمِ الْهِجَا أَوْ يَرِدُ
168. مُرَكَّبًا كَمَا مَضَى وَيُعْنَى ... .بِالْوَضْعِ جَعْلُهُ دَلِيلَ الْمَعْنَى
169. وَكَوْنَهُ مُنَاسِبَ الْمَعْنَى فَلَا ... نَشْرِطُهُ وَقَالَ عَبَّادٌ بَلَى
170. يَعْنِي كَفَتْ دَلَالَةٌ إِلَيْهِ ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ حَامِلَةٌ عَلَيْهِ
171. وَوَضْعُهُ لِخَارِجِيِّ الْمَعْنَى ... وَقِيلَ مُطْلَقًا وَقِيلَ ذِهْنَا
172. وَكُلُّ مَعْنًى مَا لَهُ لَفْظٌ بَلَى ... لِكُلِّ مُحْتَاجٍ إِلَيْهِ حَصَلَا
173. وَالْمُحْكَمُ الْمُتَّضِحُ الْمَعْنَى وَمَا ... .تَشَابَهَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي قَدْ عَلِمَا
174. وَرُبَّمَا يُطْلِعُهُ مَنِ اصْطَفَى ... وَلَيْسَ مَوْضُوعًا لِمَعْنًى ذِي خَفَا
175. إِلَّا عَلَى الْخَوَاصِ لَفْظٌ شَائِعُ ... قَدْ قَالَهُ الْفَخْرُ وَلَكِنْ نَازَعُوا


*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[162]:[175]*
*◘* *(مَسْأَلَةٌ)* [تعريف اللغة وطرق معرفتها] 
*_____**-* *مِنَ الْأَلْطَافِ حُدُوثُ الْمَوْضُوعَاتِ اللُّغَوِيَّةِ لِيُعَبَّرَ عَمَّا فِي الضَّمِي
**_**_____________________**_**^* *وَهِيَ أَفْيَدُ مِنَ الْإِشَارَةِ وَالْمِثَالِ وَأَيْسَرُ
**_____**-* *وَهِيَ: الْأَلْفَاظُ الدَّالَّةُ عَلَى الْمَعَانِي
**_____**-* *وَتُعْرَفُ:
**_**_________**_**•* *بِالنَّقْلِ تَوَاتُرًا أَوْ آحَادًا
**_**_________**_**•* *وَبِاسْتِنْبَاط  ِ الْعَقْلِ مِنَ النَّقْلِ** لَا مُجَرَّدِ الْعَقْلِ
**_____**-* *وَمَدْلُولُ اللَّفْظِ:
**_**_________**_**•* *إِمَّا مَعْنًى:
**_______________** *جُزْئِيٌّ
**_______________** *أَوْ كُلِّيٌّ
**_**_________**_**•* *أَوْ لَفْظٌ:
**_______________** *مُفْرَدٌ:______________، مُسْتَعْمَلٌ: كَالْكَلِمَةِ فَهِيَ قَوْلٌ مُفْرَدٌ
______________، أَوْ مُهْمَلٌ: كَأَسْمَاءِ حُرُوفِ الْهِجَاءِ**_______________** *أَوْ مُرَكَّبٌ
**_____**-* *وَالْوَضْعُ: جَعْلُ اللَّفْظِ دَلِيلًا عَلَى الْمَعْنَى
**_**_________**_**•* *وَلَا يُشْتَرَطُ مُنَاسَبَةُ اللَّفْظِ لِلْمَعْنَى
**_______________** * خِلَافًا لِعَبَّادٍ [الصَّيمَرِي] حَيْثُ أَثْبَتَهَا:
**____________________،* *فَقِيلَ: بِمَعْنَى أَنَّهَا حَامِلَةٌ عَلَى الْوَضْعِ
**____________________،* *وَقِيلَ: بَلْ كَافِيَةٌ فِي دَلَالَةِ اللَّفْظِ عَلَى الْمَعْنَى
**____________________**[الأشموني: قلت الصحيح منهما ذا الثاني ... حكاه عن عباد الاصفاني]*
*_**_________**_**•* *وَاللَّفْظُ مَوْضُوعٌ لِلْمَعْنَى الْخَارِجِيِّ لَا الذِّهْنِيِّ خِلَافًا لِلْإِمَامِ
**______________** *وَقَالَ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ: لِلْمَعْنَى مِنْ حَيْثُ هُوَ
**_**_________**_**•* *وَلَيْسَ لِكُلِّ مَعْنًى لَفْظٌ، بَلْ كُلُّ مَعْنًى مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَى اللَّفْظِ
**_____**-* *[المحكم والمتشابه]*
*_**_________**_**•* *وَالْمُحْكَمُ: الْمُتَّضِحُ الْمَعْنَى
**_**_________**_**•* *وَالْمُتَشَابِه  ُ: مَا اسْتَأْثَرَ اللَّهُ -تَعَالَى- بِعِلْمِهِ، وَقَدْ يُطْلِعُ عَلَيْهِ بَعْضَ أَصْفِيَائِهِ 
**_____**-* *قَالَ الْإِمَامُ: وَاللَّفْظُ الشَّائِعُ لَا يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَكُونَ مَوْضُوعًا لِمَعْنًى خَفِيٍّ إِلَّا عَلَى الْخَوَاصِّ
**_**_________**_**•* *كَمَا يَقُولُ مُثْبِتُو الْحَالِ: الْحَرَكَةُ مَعْنًى يُوجِبُ تَحَرُّكَ الذَّاتِ*
*____________[الأشموني: كمثبتي الحال تقول حَرَكَه ... معنى عرى الجسمَ اقتضى تَحَرُّكَه]*

----------


## فتح البارى

*
◄**(الكوكب الساطع)*مَسْأَلَةٌ
1165. قَوْلُ الصَّحَابِيِّ عَلَى الصَّحَابِي ... لَيْسَ بِحُجَّةٍ عَلَى الصَّوَابِ
1166. وَلَا سِوَاهُ وَعَنِ السُّبْكِيِّ ... وَالْفَخْرِ إِلَّا فِي التَّعَبُّدِيِّ
1167. وَأَكْثَرُ الْمُحَقِّقِينَ بِامْتِنَاعْ ... تَقْلِيدِهِ وَنَفْسُ الَامْرِ لَا نِزَاعْ
1168. وَقِيلَ حُجَّةٌ عَلَى الْقَيْسِ وَفَى ... وَكَالدَّلِيلَي  ْنِ إِذَا مَا اخْتَلَفَا
1169. وَقِيلَ بَلْ دُونَ الْقِيَاسِ ثُمَّ فِي ... تَخْصِيصِهِ الْعُمُومَ قَوْلَانِ قُفِي
1170. وَقِيلَ إِنْ يُشْهَرْ وَقِيلَ إِنْ يُنَافْ ... قَيْسًا وَقِيلَ مَعَ تَقْرِيبٍ يُوَافْ
1171. وَقِيلَ قَوْلُ الصَّاحِبَيْنِ الْكُمَّلِ ... قِيلَ وَعُثْمَانَ وَقِيلَ مَعْ عَلِي
1172. أَمَّا وِفَاقُ الشَّافِعِيِّ زَيْدَا ... إِرْثًا فَلِلدَّلِيلِ لَا تَقْلِيدَا
*
**◄(جمع الجوامع)**[1165]:[1172]*
*_____**-* مَسْأَلَةٌ:*[مذهب الصحابي]*
*_**_______**_**•* قَوْلُ الصَّحَابِيِّ:
*____________** *1.* عَلَى صَحَابِيٍّ *=* غَيْرُ حُجَّةٍ وِفَاقًا   *2.* وَكَذَا عَلَى غَيْرِهِ، قَالَ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ: إِلَّا فِي التَّعَبُّدِيِّ
*_______________________**،* وَفِي تَقْلِيدِهِ قَوْلَانِ لِارْتِفَاعِ الثِّقَةِ بِمَذْهَبِهِ إِذْ لَمْ يُدَوَّنْ

*____________** وَقِيلَ: حُجَّةٌ:
*__________________،* فَوْقَ الْقِيَاسِ* =* فَإِنِ اخْتَلَفَ صَحَابِيَّانِ فَكَدَلِيلَيْنِ
*__________________،* وَقِيلَ: دُونَهُ [أي دون القياس]* =* وَفِي تَخْصِيصِهِ الْعُمُومَ قَوْلَانِ
*__________________، وَقِيلَ:*إِنِ انْتَشَرَ
*__________________، وَقِيلَ:* إِنْ خَالَفَ الْقِيَاسَ
*__________________، وَقِيلَ:* إِنِ انْضَمَّ إِلَيْهِ قِيَاسُ تَقْرِيبٍ
*__________________، وَقِيلَ:* قَوْلُ الشَّيْخَيْنِ فَقَطْ
*__________________، وَقِيلَ: [قول]* الْخُلَفَاءِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ
*__________________،* وَعَنِ الشَّافِعِيِّ: *[قول الخلفاء الأربعة]* إِلَّا عَلِيًّا

*_**_______**_**•* أَمَّا وِفَاقُ الشَّافِعِيِّ زَيْدًا فِي الْفَرَائِضِ *=* فَلِدَلِيلٍ لَا تَقْلِيدًا

----------


## فتح البارى

*
◄**(الكوكب الساطع)*مسألة
1173. إِلْهَامُنَا لَيْسَ لِفَقْدِ الثِّقَةِ.....مِن   غَيْرِ مَعْصُومٍ بِهِ بِحُجَّةِ
1174. وَبَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْجَبْرِ قَدْ رَآهُ...وَالسُّه  رَوَرْدِي خَصَّ مَنْ حَوَاهُ
1175. إِيقَاعُهُ في الْقَلْبِ مَا يَثْلُجُ لَهْ.....بِهِ يَخُصُّ اللهُ مَنْ قَدْ كَمَّلَهْ

خاتمة
1176. الْفِقْهُ مَبْنَاهُ عَلَى مَا حَرَّرَهْ......أَص  ْحَابُنَا قَوَاعِدٌ مُخْتَصَرَهْ
1177. بِشَكٍّ الْيَقِينُ لَا يُزَالُ.....وَإِن  َ كُلَّ ضَرَرٍ مُزَالُ
1178. وَبِالْمَشَاقِ يُجْلَبُ التَّيْسِيرُ....و  َإِنَّهُ لِلْعَادَةِ الْمَصِيرُ
1179. وَزَادَ بَعْضٌ خَامِسَ الْقَوَاعِدِ....أ  َنَّ أُمُورَ الشَّخْصِ بِالْمَقَاصِدِ
[أدلة القواعد السابقة على الترتيب نظمها *جد الشيخ محمد الحسن الدَّدَوْ:
* 1. حديث (أحدثت) 2. فـ(لا ضرر لا) .... 3. فقول خالق الورى (ما جَعَلا)
4. فـ(ما رآه المسلمون حسنا) ......... 5. فـ(إنما الأعمال) تأسيس لـنا] *____**____*وانظر هنا = 143


*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[1173]:[1179]*
*_____**-* مَسْأَلَةٌ: الْإِلْهَامُ:
*_**_______**_**•* إِيقَاعُ شَيْءٍ فِي الْقَلْبِ يَثْلُجُ لَهُ الصَّدْرُ يَخُصُّ بِهِ اللَّهُ -تَعَالَى- بَعْضَ أَصْفِيَائِهِ
*_**_______**_**•* وَلَيْسَ بِحُجَّةٍ لِعَدَمِ ثِقَةِ مَنْ لَيْسَ مَعْصُومًا بِخَوَاطِرِهِ خِلَافًا لِبَعْضِ الصُّوفِيَّةِ 

*_____**-* خَاتِمَةٌ *[في القواعد الفقهية الأساسية]:
**_**_______**_**•* قَالَ الْقَاضِي الْحُسَيْنُ مَبْنَى الْفِقْهِ عَلَى أَنَّ:
*___**____________________**1.* الْيَقِينَ لَا يُرْفَعُ بِالشَّكِّ
*___**____________________**2.* وَالضَّرَرَ يُزَالُ
*_**___**___________________**3.* وَالْمَشَقَّةَ تَجْلِبُ التَّيْسِيرَ
*_**___**___________________**4.* وَالْعَادَةَ مُحَكَّمَةٌ
*_**_______**_**•* قِيلَ*[زيادة على الأربعة]:* *5.* وَالْأُمُورَ بِمَقَاصِدِهَا

----------


## فتح البارى

*
أرجو أن تستبدل بالمشاركة (28)
◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
* 176. تَوْقِيفٌ اللُّغَاتُ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ ... وَمِنْهُمُ ابْنُ فُورَكٍ وَالْأَشْعَرِي*
* 177. عَلَّمَهَا بِالْوَحْيِ أَوْ بِأَنْ خَلَقْ ... عِلْمًا ضَرُورِيًّا وَصَوْتًا قَدْ نَطَقْ*
*[الأشموني: قلت كقول شيخنا المحلي ... الظاهر الأول عند العقل]*
* 178. وَبِاصْطِلَاحٍ قَالَ ذُو اعْتِزَالِ ... وَالْعِلْمُ مِنْ قَرَائِنِ الْأَحْوَالِ*
* 179. وَقِيلَ مَا اسْتُغْنِيَ فِي التَّعْرِيفِ ... مُحْتَمِلٌ وَغَيْرُهُ تَوْقِيفِي*
* 180. وَقِيلَ عَكْسُهُ وَقَوْمٌ وَقَفُوا ... وَقَوْمٌ التَّوْقِيفُ ظَنٌّ أَلِفُوا* *[وفي نسخة: وقومٌ التوقيفَ ظنًّا أَلِفُوا]** 

◄*(جمع الجوامع) [176]،[180]
*◘* *(مَسْأَلَةٌ)* *[اللغات توقيفية]*
*_____**-* *قَالَ ابْنُ فُورَكَ وَالْجُمْهُورُ: اللُّغَاتُ تَوْقِيفِيَّةٌ*
*_**____________**_**•* *عَلَّمَهَا اللَّهُ:*
*__________________** *بِالْوَحْيِ*
*__________________** *أَوْ خَلْقِ الْأَصْوَاتِ*
*__________________** *أَوِ الْعِلْمِ الضَّرُورِيِّ*
*_**____________**_**•* *وَعُزِيَ إِلَى الْأَشْعَرِيِّ*
*_____**-* وَ*[قال]* أَكْثَرُ الْمُعْتَزِلَةِ  : اصْطِلَاحِيَّةٌ
*_**____________**_**•* حَصَلَ عِرْفَانُهَا بِالْإِشَارَةِ وَالْقَرِينَةِ كَالطِّفْلِ
*_____**-* وَالْأُسْتَاذُ: الْقَدْرُ الْمُحْتَاجُ فِي التَّعْرِيفِ تَوْقِيفٌ، وَغَيْرُهُ مُحْتَمِلٌ لَهُ
*_____**-* وَقِيلَ: عَكْسُهُ *[أي عكس القول السابق]*
*_____**-* وَتَوَقَّفَ كَثِيرٌ
*_____**-* وَالْمُخْتَارُ:
*__________**_**•* الْوَقْفُ عَنِ الْقَطْعِ
*__________**_**•* وَأَنَّ التَّوْقِيفَ مَظْنُونٌ

----------


## فتح البارى

*أرجو أن تستبدل بالمشاركة (29)
◄(الكوكب الساطع)**(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
*181. قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ مَعَ الْغَزَالِيْ ... وَالْآمِدِيِّ وَأَبِي الْمَعَالِي*
*182. لَا تَثْبُتُ اللُّغَاتُ بِالْقِيَاسِ ... وَأَثْبَتَ الْقَاضِي أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ*
*183. شَرْعًا وَفِي لُغَةٍ الشِّيرَازِي ... وَابْنُ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةٍ وَالرَّازِي*
*184. وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ تَثْبُتُ الْحَقَائِقُ ... دُونَ الْمَجَازِ وَالْجَمِيعُ وَافَقُوا*
*185. عَلَى جَوَازِ مَا بِالِاسْتِقْرَا ثَبَتْ ... تَعْمِيمُهُ وَالْمَنْعُ فِي الْأَعْلَامِ بَتّْ**

◄(جمع الجوامع)**[181]:[185]*
*◘* *(مَسْأَلَةٌ)**:* *[القياس في اللغة]
**_____**-* *[حكمه]:*
*_**________**_**•* *قَالَ الْقَاضِي وَإِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ وَالْغَزَالِيُّ وَالْآمِدِيُّ: لَا تَثْبُتُ اللُّغَةُ قِيَاسًا
**_**________**_**•* *وَخَالَفَهُمُ ابْنُ سُرَيْجٍ وَابْنُ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ وَأَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الشِّيرَازِيُّ وَالْإِمَامُ
**___**_**_____**_**•* *وَقِيلَ: تَثْبُتُ الْحَقِيقَةُ لَا الْمَجَازُ
**_____**-* *وَلَفْظُ "الْقِيَاسِ" [المذكور في المسألة] يُغْنِي عَنْ قَوْلِكَ: (مَحَلُّ الْخِلَافِ مَا لَمْ يَثْبُتْ تَعْمِيمُهُ بِاسْتِقْرَاءٍ)
**___**_**_____**_**___**_**_____**___**___**_**_____**_**^* *[هو قول ابن الحاجب ومقصود المصنف الاعتراض عليه]*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)** الْكِتَابُ السَّادِسُ فِي التَّعَادُلِ وَالتَّرَاجِيحِ*
*1180. مُمْتَنِعٌ تَعَادُلُ الْقَوَاطِعِ ....كَذَا الْأَمَارَتَيْن  ِ أَيْ فِي الْوَاقِعِ*
*1181. عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ وَإِذَا تُوُهِّمَا ... فَالْوَقْفُ وَالتَّخْيِيرُ أَوْ تَرْكُهُمَا*
*1182. أَوْ ذَا بِغَيْرِ وَاجِبٍ وَفِيهِ ...  مُخَيَّرٌ* *[وفي نسخة:**تَخَيُّرٌ] خُلْفٌ بِهِ نَحْكِيهِ*
*1183. وَحَيْثُ عَنْ مُجْتَهِدٍ قَوْلَانِ .... تَعَاقَبَا فَالْقَوْلُ عِنْهُ الثَّانِي*
*1184. أَوْ لَا فَمَا يُذْكَرُ فِيهِ الْمُشْعِرُ .... بِكَوْنِهِ أَرْجَحَ أَوْ لَا يُذْكَرُ*
*1185. فَهْوَ مُرَدَّدٌ وَهَذَا وَقَعَا .... لِلشَّافِعِي فِي بِضْعَ عَشْرَ مَوْضِعَا*
*1186. وَهْوَ دَلِيلٌ لِعُلُوِّ شَانِهِ [شَأْنِهِ] ..... عِلْمًا وَدِينًا وَعَلَى إِتْقَانِهِ*
*1187. ثُمَّ رَأَى الْقَفَّالُ مَا يُصَحِّحُ .... رَأْيَ أَبِي حَنِيفَةٍ مرَجَّحُ [يُرَجَّحُ]*
*1188. وَقِيلَ عَكْسُهُ وَتَرْجِيحُ النَّظَرْ .... أَوْلَى وَبَعْدَهُ فَقِفْ إِذْ مَا ظَهَرْ*
*1189. وَقَوْلُهُ مُخَرَّجًا فِي الْمَسْأَلَهْ .... مِنَ النَّظِيرِ حَيْثُ لَا يُعْرَفُ لَهْ*
*1190. قَوْلٌ بِهَا وَقِيلَ لَا يُنْسَبُ لَهْ ... وَقِيلَ قَيِّدْ نَاسِبًا أوْ أَرْسِلَهْ*
*1191. وَحَيْثُ نَصَّ فِي نَظِيرَيْنِ عَلَى ... تَخَالُفٍ فَطُرُقٌ قَدْ حَصَلَا*

*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[1180]:[1191]**
الْكِتَابُ السَّادِسُ فِي التَّعَادُلِ وَالتَّرَاجِيحِ*
*◘* *[التعادل]*
*_____**-* *يَمْتَنِعُ تَعَادُلُ الْقَاطِعَيْنِ*
*_____**-* *وَكَذَا [يمتنع تعادل] الْأَمَارَتَيْن  ِ فِي نَفْسِ الْأَمْرِ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ*
*_**____________**_**•* *فَإِنْ تُوُهِّمَ التَّعَادُلُ* [بناء على جوازه]*:
**__________________** *فَالتَّخْيِيرُ* *=*
*__________________** * أَوِ التَّسَاقُطُ* *=*
*__________________*** أَوْ الْوَقْفُ** =*
*__________________*** أَوْ التَّخْيِيرُ فِي الْوَاجِبَاتِ وَالتَّسَاقُطُ فِي غَيْرِهَا* *=** أَقْوَالٌ*.
*_____**-* *[أقوال المجتهد]*:
*_**____________**_**•* *وَإِنْ نُقِلَ عَنْ مُجْتَهِدٍ قَوْلَانِ مُتَعَاقِبَانِ* *=** فَالْمُتَأَخِّر  ُ قَوْلُهُ*
*_**____________________________**_**^* *وَإِلَّا* *=** فَمَا ذَكَرَ فِيهِ الْمُشْعِرَ بِتَرْجِيحِهِ*
*_**______________________________  ______**_**^* *وَإِلَّا* *=** فَهُوَ مُتَرَدِّدٌ*.
*_**____________**_**•* *وَوَقَعَ* *[**هذا التردد]* *لِلشَّافِعِيِّ فِي بِضْعَةَ عَشَرَ مَكَانًا، وَهُوَ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى عُلُوِّ شَأْنِهِ عِلْمًا وَدِينًا*
*____________________** *ثُمَّ قَالَ الشَّيْخُ أَبُو حَامِدٍ[الإسفراييني]: مُخَالِفُ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ مِنْهُمَا أَرْجَحُ مِنْ مُوَافِقِهِ*
*____________________** *وَعَكَسَ الْقَفَّالُ* *[فقال:* موافق أبي حنيفة أرجح*]*
*____________________** *وَالْأَصَحُّ: التَّرْجِيحُ بِالنَّظَرِ، فَإِنْ وَقَفَ فَالْوَقْفُ*
*_**____________**_**•* *وَإِنْ لَمْ يُعْرَفْ لِلْمُجْتَهِدِ قَوْلٌ فِي مَسْأَلَةٍ لَكِنْ فِي نَظِيرِهَا* *=** فَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ الْمُخَرَّجُ فِيهَا عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ*
*_**______________________________  _______________**_**^** وَالْأَصَحُّ: لَا يُنْسَبُ إِلَيْهِ مُطْلَقًا بَلْ مُقَيَّدًا*
*_**____________**_**•* *وَمِنْ مُعَارَضَةِ نَصٍّ آخَرَ لِلنَّظِيرِ** =** تَنْشَأُ الطُّرُقُ*

----------


## فتح البارى

*مكان المشاركة رقم (30)
◄*(الكوكب الساطع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
* 186. اللَّفْظُ وَالْمَعْنَى ذَوَا اتِّحَادِ ... قَدْ يَمْنَعُ الشِّرْكَةَ فِي الْمُرَادِ*
* 187. كَعَلَمٍ مَا لِمُعَيَّنٍ وُضِعْ ... لَمْ يَتَنَاوَلْ غَيْرَهُ كَمَا اتُّبِعْ*
* 188. فَإِنْ يَكُ التَّعْيِينُ خَارِجِيَّا ... فَعَلَمُ الشَّخْصِ وَإِنْ ذِهْنِيَّا*
* 189. فَالْجِنْسُ لِلْمَاهِيَّةِ اسْمُهُ وُضِعْ ... مِنْ حَيْثُ هِيْ فَشِرْكَةٌ لَا تَمْتَنِعْ*
* 190. تُلْفِيهِ ذَا تَوَاطُؤٍ إِنِ اسْتَوَى ... مُشَكِّكًا إِذَا تَفَاوُتًا حَوَى*
* 191. وَاللَّفْظُ وَالْمَعْنَى إِذَا تَعَدَّدَا ... فَمُتَبَايِنٌ وَمَهْمَا اتَّحَدَا*
* 192. مَعْنَاهُ دُونَ اللَّفْظِ ذُو تَرَادُفِ ... وَعَكْسُهُ إِنْ كَانَ فِي الْمُخَالِفِ*
* 193. حَقِيقَةً مُشْتَرَكٌ وَإِلَّا ... حَقِيقَةٌ مَعَ الْمَجَازِ يُتْلَى** ◄*(جمع الجوامع)*[186]:[193]
**◘** (مَسْأَلَةٌ)*:
*_____**-* *اللَّفْظُ وَالْمَعْنَى:
**__________**1.* *إِنِ اتَّحَدَا:
**______________**•** فَإِنْ مَنَعَ تَصَوُّرُ مَعْنَاهُ الشَّرِكَةَ* *=** فَجُزْئِيٌّ
**______________**•* *وَإِلَّا* *=** فَكُلِّيٌّ:
_____________________**** *مُتَوَاطِئٌ إِنِ اسْتَوَى
_____________________**** *مُشَكِّكٌ إِنْ تَفَاوَتَ
**__________**2.* *وَإِنْ تَعَدَّدَا* *=** فَمُتَبَايِنٌ
**__________**3.* *وَإِنِ اتَّحَدَ الْمَعْنَى دُونَ اللَّفْظِ* *=* *فَمُتَرَادِفٌ
**__________**4.* *وَعَكْسُهُ* *[وهو أن يتحد اللفظ ويتعدد المعنى]**:
**__________________**•** إِنْ كَانَ* *[اللفظ]** حَقِيقَةً فِيهِمَا* *=** فَمُشْتَرَكٌ
**__________________**•** وَإِلَّا* *=** فَحَقِيقَةٌ وَمَجَازٌ

**_____**-* *وَالْعَلَمُ: مَا وُضِعَ لِمُعَيَّنٍ لَا يَتَنَاوَلُ غَيْرَهُ
**_**______________**1.* *فَإِنْ كَانَ التَّعَيُّنُ خَارِجِيًّا* *=** فَعَلَمُ الشَّخْصِ
**_**______________**2.* *وَإِلَّا* *=** فَعَلَمُ الْجِنْسِ
**_______________**3.** وَإِنْ وُضِعَ لِلْمَاهِيَّةِ مِنْ حَيْثُ هِيَ* *=** فَاسْمُ الْجِنْسِ*

----------


## فتح البارى

*مكان المشاركة (31)
◄(الكوكب الساطع)**(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
*194. الِاشْتِقَاقُ رَدُّ لَفْظٍ لِسِوَاهْ ... وَلَوْ مَجَازًا لِتَنَاسُبٍ حَوَاهْ
195. فِي أَحْرُفٍ أَصْلِيَّةٍ وَالْمَعْنَى ... وَشَرْطُهُ التَّغْيِيرُ كَيْفَ عَنَّا
196. وَمِنْهُ كَاسْمِ الْفَاعِلِ الْمُطَّرِدُ ... وَمِنْهُ كَالْقَارُورَةِ الْمُقْتَصِدُ
197. مَنْ لَمْ يَقُمْ وَصْفٌ بِهِ مَا اشْتُقَّ لَهْ ... مِنْهُ سُمًى وَخَالَفَ الْمُعْتَزِلَهْ
198. وَلَا الَّذِي قَامَ بِهِ مَا لَيْسَ لَهْ ... اسْمٌ فَإِنْ كَانَ فَأَوْجِبْ عَمَلَهْ
199. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ شَرَطُوا لَهُ الْبَقَا ... فِي كَوْنِهِ حَقِيقَةً قَدْ أُطْلِقَا
200. أَوْ آخِرِ الْجُزْءِ إِذَا لَمْ يُمْكِنِ ... وَالثَّالِثُ اشْتِرَاطُهُ فِي الْمُمْكِنِ
201. وَالرَّابِعُ الْوَقْفُ وَقِيلَ إِنْ طَرَا ... وَصْفٌ وُجُودِيٌّ يُنَافِي الْآخَرَا
202. لَمْ يَجُزِ الْإِطْلَاقُ إِجْمَاعًا جَلَا ... وَلَيْسَ فِي الْمُشْتَقِّ مَا دَلَّ عَلَى
203. خُصُوصِ تِلْكَ الذَّاتِ وَاسْمُ الْفَاعِلِ ... حَقِيقَةٌ فِي الْحَالِ ثُمَّ الْمُنْجَلِي
204. حَالُ التَّلَبُّسِ وَقِيلَ النُّطْقِ ... وَقِيلَ لَا وُقُوعَ لِلْمُشْتَقِّ
**
◄(جمع الجوامع)**[194]:[204]*
*◘**(مَسْأَلَةٌ)**:* *[الاشتقاق]*
*_____**-* *الِاشْتِقَاقُ: رَدُّ لَفْظٍ إلَى آخَرَ** وَلَوْ* *[*كان الآخر*]** مَجَازًا لِمُنَاسَبَةٍ بَيْنَهُمَا فِي الْمَعْنَى وَالْحُرُوفِ الْأَصْلِيَّةِ
**_____**-* *وَلَا بُدَّ مِنْ تَغْيِيرٍ
**_____**-* *وَ**[المشتق]**:
**_________•* *قَدْ* *يَطَّرِدُ كَاسْمِ الْفَاعِلِ
**_________•** وَقَدْ يَخْتَصُّ كَالْقَارُورَةِ
**_____**-* *[اشتقاق الاسم لمن قام به الوصف]:
**_________•* *وَمَنْ لَمْ يَقُمْ بِهِ وَصْفٌ لَمْ يَجُزْ أَنْ يُشْتَقَّ لَهُ مِنْهُ اسْمٌ
**_________________***** خِلَافًا لِلْمُعْتَزِلَة  ِ**؛ وَمِنْ بِنَائِهِمُ:
**______________________________**؛* *اتِّفَاقُهُمْ عَلَى أَنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ذَابِحٌ
**______________________________**؛* *وَاخْتِلَافُهُم  ْ هَلْ إِسْمَاعِيلُ مَذْبُوحٌ؟
**_________•* *فَإِنْ قَامَ بِهِ:
**________________**** *مَا لَهُ اسْمٌ* *=** وَجَبَ الِاشْتِقَاقُ
**________________**** *أَوْ مَا لَيْسَ لَهُ اسْمٌ كَأَنْوَاعِ الرَّوَائِحِ* *=** لَمْ يَجِبْ

**_____**-* *وَالْجُمْهُورُ عَلَى اشْتِرَاطِ بَقَاءِ* *الْمُشْتَقِّ مِنْهُ فِي كَوْنِ الْمُشْتَقِّ حَقِيقَةً إِنْ أَمْكَنَ،* *وَإِلَّا فَ**آخِرِ جُزْءٍ مِنْهُ
**_____________•* *وَثَالِثُهَا: الْوَقْفُ
**_____________•* *وَمِنْ ثَمَّ كَانَ اسْمُ الْفَاعِلِ [والمفعول] حَقِيقَةً فِي الْحَالِ؛ أَيْ حَالِ التَّلَبُّسِ لَا النُّطْقِ خِلَافًا لِلْقَرَافِيِّ

**_____**-* *وَقِيلَ: إنْ طَرَأَ عَلَى الْمَحَلِّ وَصْفٌ وُجُودِيٌّ يُنَاقِضُ الْأَوَّلَ لَمْ يُسَمَّ بِالْأَوَّلِ إِجْمَاعًا

**_____**-* *وَلَيْسَ فِي الْمُشْتَقِّ إِشْعَارٌ بِخُصُوصِيَّةِ الذَّاتِ*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*1192. وَعُرِفَ التَّرْجِيحُ بِالتَّقْوِيَةِ .... إِحْدَى الْأَمَارَتَيْن  ِ عَامِلًا بِتِي
1193. وَصْفًا وَبِالرَّاجِحِ يَلْزَمُ الْعَمَلْ .... الْقَاضِ إلَّا مَا بِظَنٍّ قَدْ حَصَلْ
1194. فَكَوْنَهُ مُرَجِّحًا مَا اعْتَبَرَا .... وَقِيلَ إِنْ يَرْجَحْ بِظَنٍّ خُيِّرَا
1195. وَلَيْسَ فِي الْقَطْعِيِّ تَرْجِيحٌ لِمَا....مَرَّ وَنَاسِخٌ أَخِيرٌ مِنْهُمَا
1196. وَلَوْ أَخِيرًا نَقَلَ الْآحَادُ ..... فَاعْمَلْ بِهِ وَخَالَفَتْ أَفْرَادُ
1197. وَكَثْرَةُ الرُّوَاةِ ذُو تَرْجِيحِ .... أَوِ الْأَدِلَّةِ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ
1198. بِالْمُتَعَارِض  َيْنِ إِنْ يُمْكِنْ عَمَلْ ... وَلَوْ بِوَجْهٍ فَهْوَ أَوْلَى فِي الْأَجَلّْ
1199. وَلَا يُقَدَّمُ عَلَى الْكِتَابِ  .... سُنَّةٌ اوْ بِالْعَكْسِ فِي الصَّوَابِ
1200. أَوْ يَتَعَذَّرْ وَالْأَخِيرُ عُلِمَا .... فَنَاسِخٌ أَوْ لَا فَخُذْ غَيْرَهُمَا
1201. وَإِنْ تَقَارَنَا وَقَدْ تَعَذَّرَا .... الْجَمْعُ وَالتَّرْجِيحُ فَلْيُخَيَّرَا
1202. أَوْ جُهِلَا فَحَيْثُ نَسْخٌ أَمْكَنَا .... فَاتْرُكْهُمَا أَوْ لَا كَأَنْ تَقَارَنَا
*[الأشموني: وإن عموم بين هذين استقر ... فمثله في آخر التخصيص مر]*

*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[1192]:[1202]*
*◘* وَالتَّرْجِيحُ تَقْوِيَةُ أَحَدِ الطَّرِيقَيْنِ
*_____**-* وَالْعَمَلُ بِالرَّاجِحِ وَاجِبٌ
*____________•* وَقَالَ الْقَاضِي: إِلَّا مَا رُجِّحَ ظَنًّا إِذْ لَا تَرْجِيحَ بِظَنٍّ عِنْدَهُ
*____________•* وَقَالَ الْبَصْرِيُّ: إِنْ رُجِّحَ أَحَدُهُمَا بِالظَّنِّ فَالتَّخْيِيرُ
*_____**-* وَلَا تَرْجِيحَ فِي الْقَطْعِيَّاتِ لِعَدَمِ التَّعَارُضِ
*_____**-* وَالْمُتَأَخِّر  ُ نَاسِخٌ
*____________•* وَإِنْ نُقِلَ التَّأْخِيرُ بِالْآحَادِ عُمِلَ بِهِ لِأَنَّ دَوَامَهُ مَظْنُونٌ
*_____**-* وَالْأَصَحُّ التَّرْجِيحُ بِكَثْرَةِ الْأَدِلَّةِ وَالرُّوَاةِ
*_____**-* وَ*[الأصح]* أَنَّ الْعَمَلَ بِالْمُتَعَارَض  َينِ وَلَوْ مِنْ وَجْهٍ أَوْلَى مِنْ إِلْغَاءِ أَحَدِهِمَا
*_____________•* وَلَوْ سُنَّةً قَابَلَهَا كِتَابٌ، وَلَا يُقَدَّمُ الْكِتَابُ عَلَى السُّنَّةِ وَلَا السُّنَّةُ عَلَيْهِ خِلَافًا لِزَاعِمَيْهِمَ  ا
*_**____________•* فَإِنْ تَعَذَّرَ *[العمل بالمتعارضين وتساويا في العموم والخصوص]*:
*________________**** وَعُلِمَ الْمُتَأَخِّرُ *=* فَنَاسِخٌ
*____________________**^* وَإِلَّا *=* رَجَعَ إلَى غَيْرِهِمَا
*________________**** وَإِنْ تَقَارَنَا *=* فَالتَّخْيِيرُ إِنْ تَعَذَّرَ الْجَمْعُ وَالتَّرْجِيحُ
*________________**_____________**^**[قال ابن العراقي في (الغيث الهامع):
**________________**_______________**"**وكان ينبغي أن يقول: (لتعذر الجمع)؛ لأن الكلام مفروض في تعذر الجمع**"**]*
*________________**** وَإِنْ جُهِلَ التَّارِيخُ:
*______________________**؛* وَأَمْكَنَ النَّسْخُ *=* رَجَعَ إِلَى غَيْرِهِمَا
*___________________________**^* وَإِلَّا *=* تَخَيَّرَ
*_**____________•* فَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَعَمَّ *=* فَكَمَا سَبَقَ *[في مبحث االتخصيص]*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*مَـسْـأَلَـةٌ
1203. تُرَجَّحُ الْأَخْبَارُ بِالْعُلُوِّ......  وَالْفِقْهِ فِي رَاوٍ لَهَا وَالنَّحْوِ
1204. وَلُغَةٍ وَضَبْطِهِ وَفِطْنَتِهْ......  .وَلَوْ رَوَى بِلَفْظِهِ وَيَقْظَتِهْ
1205. وَوَرَعٍ وَشُهْرَةِ الْعَدَالَهْ.....  َفَقْدِ بِدْعَةٍ وَعِلْمِهَا لَهْ
1206. بِالِاخْتِبَارِ أَوْ تَرَى مُزَكِّيَهْ...أَ  ْثَرَ عَدًّا وَصَرِيحِ التَّزْكِيَهْ
1207. مَعْرُوْفِ قِيْلَ أَوْ شَهِيرِ النَّسَبِ...وَحِ  ْظِ مَرْوِيٍّ وَذِكْرِ السَّبَبِ
1208. مُعَوِّلٍ لِحِفْظِهِ لَا الْكُتُبِ....سَمَ  اعِهِ لَا مِنْ وَرَاءِ الْحُجُبِ
1209. وَقُوَّةِ الطَّرِيقِ وَالْأَصْلِ أَقَرّْ.....وَمِن   أَكَابِرِ الصِّحَابِ وَذَكَرْ
1210. ثَالِثُهَا فِي غَيْرِ أَحْكَامِ النِّسَا...آخِرِ إِسْلَامٍ وَقِيلَ عُكِسَا
1211. مُبَاشِرٍ صَاحِبِهَا حُرٍّ حَمَلْ....بَعْدَ بُلُوغٍ وَبِلَفْظٍ لَا خَلَلْ
1212. غَيْرِ مُدَلِّسٍ وَلَا ذِي اسْمَيْنِ.....وَك  وْنِهِ مُخَرَّجَ الشَّيْخَيْنِ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[1203]:[1212]*
*____**-* مَسْأَلَةٌ*:* يُرَجَّحُ:
*_____**(أ)* *[حسب حال الرواي]*
*___________**[بكثرة الرواة كما سبق]*
* __________**1.* بِعُلُوِّ الْإِسْنَادِ
*__________**2.* وَفِقْهِ الرَّاوِي
*__________**3.* وَلُغَتِهِ وَنَحْوِهِ
*__________**4: 6.* وَوَرَعِهِ وَضَبْطِهِ وَفِطْنَتِهِ، وَلَوْ رَوَى الْمَرْجُوحُ بِاللَّفْظِ
*__________**7.* وَيَقَظَتِهِ
*__________**8.* وَعَدَمِ بِدْعَتِهِ
*__________**9.* وَشُهْرَةِ عَدَالَتِهِ
*_________**10.* وَكَوْنِهِ مُزَكَّى بِالِاخْتِبَارِ
*_________**11.* أَوْ *[كونِه]* أَكْثَرَ مُزَكِّينَ
*_________**12.* وَ*[**كونِه**]* مَعْرُوفَ النَّسَبِ قِيلَ وَمَشْهُورَهُ
*_________**13.* وَصَرِيحِ التَّزْكِيَةِ عَلَى الْحُكْمِ بِشَهَادَتِهِ وَالْعَمَلِ بِرِوَايَتِهِ*
**_________**14.* وَحِفْظِ الْمَرْوِيِّ
*_________**15.* وَذِكْرِ السَّبَبِ
*_________**16.* وَالتَّعْوِيلِ عَلَى الْحِفْظِ دُونَ الْكِتَابَةِ
*_________**17.* وَظُهُورِ طَرِيقِ رِوَايَتِهِ
*_________**18.* وَسَمَاعِهِ مِنْ غَيْرِ حِجَابٍ
*_________**19.* وَكَوْنِهِ مِنْ أَكَابِرِ الصَّحَابَةِ
*_________**20.* وَ*[**كونِه**]* ذَكَرًا خِلَافًا لِلْأُسْتَاذِ
*__________________**^* وَثَالِثُهَا يُرَجَّحُ *[الذكر**]* فِي غَيْرِ أَحْكَامِ النِّسَاءِ
*_________**21.* وَ*[**كونِه**]* حُرًّا
*_________**22.* وَ*[**كونِه**]* مُتَأَخِّرَ الْإِسْلَامِ وَقِيلَ مُتَقَدِّمَهُ
*_________**23.* وَ*[**كونِه**]* مُتَحَمِّلًا بَعْدَ التَّكْلِيفِ
*_________**24.* وَ*[**كونِه**]* غَيْرَ مُدَلِّسٍ
*_________**25.* وَ*[**كونِه**]* غَيْرَ ذِي اسْمَيْنِ
*_________**26.* وَ*[**كونِه**]* مُبَاشِرًا *[لمرويه**]*
*_________**27.* وَ*[**كونِه**]*صَاحِبَ الْوَاقِعَةِ*[**المروية**]
**_________**28.* وَ*[**كونِه**]* رَاوِيًا بِاللَّفْظِ
*_________**29.* وَ*[و**كونِ الخبر**]* لَمْ يُنْكِرْهُ رَاوِي الْأَصْلِ
*_________**30.* وَكَوْنِهِ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ *[**أو أحدهما**]*

----------


## فتح البارى

> *
> **_________**14**.* وَحِفْظِ الْمَرْوِيِّ
> *_________**15.* وَذِكْرِ السَّبَبِ
> *_________**16.* وَالتَّعْوِيلِ عَلَى الْحِفْظِ دُونَ الْكِتَابَةِ


قوله: (والتعويل ..) غير مكرر مع قوله المار: (وحفظ المروي)
والفرق بينهما أن مدار قوله: (والتعويل ..) على ما هو الشأن والعادة من غير اطلاع على الحال في هذا المروي المعين بخصوصه
وأن قوله: (وحفظ المروي) مفروض في مروي معين مخصوص [حاشية البناني]




> *__**27.* وَ*[**كونِه**]*صَاحِبَ الْوَاقِعَةِ*[**المروية**]*


(وصاحب الواقعة) هو أخص من المباشر فإن المباشر قد يكون رسولا فيها ولا يكون صاحب الواقعة ولا يلزم من كونه صاحب الواقعة أن يكون مباشرا لها [حاشية العطار]

----------


## فتح البارى

*مكان المشاركة رقم (32)
◄(الكوكب الساطع)**(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
*205. وُقُوعُ ذِي التَّرَادُفِ الْمُصَوَّبُ ... وَأَنْكَرَ ابْنُ فَارِسٍ وَثَعْلَبُ*
*206. كَأَنَّهُ فِي لُغَةٍ مُفْرَدَةِ ... وَأَنْكَرَ الْإِمَامُ فِي الشَّرْعِيَّةِ*
*207. وَلَيْسَ مِنْهُ فِي الْأَصَحِّ الْحَدُّ مَعْ ... مَحْدُودِهِ وَالِاسْمُ وَالْجَائِي تَبَعْ*
*208. وَالْحَقُّ أَنَّ تَابِعًا يُفِيدُ ... تَقْوِيَةً وَفَاقَهُ التَّأْكِيدُ*
*209. وَالْمُرْتَضَى تَعَاقُبُ الرِّدْفَيْنِ ... مِنْ لُغَةٍ يَكُونُ[خ: تكون] أَوْ ثِنْتَيْنِ*
*210. إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ بِلَفْظِهِ تُعُبِّدَا ... وَالثَّالِثُ الْمَنْعُ إِذَا تَعَدَّدَا**◄(جمع الجوامع)**[205][210]*
*◘** (مَسْأَلَةٌ)**:
**_____**-**الْمُتَرَادِفُ [خ: الترادف]* *وَاقِعٌ**:
**__________•* *خِلَافًا:
**______________** * لِثَعْلَبٍ وَابْنِ فَارِسٍ: مُطْلَقًا
**______________** *وَلِلْإِمَامِ [خ: والإمام]: فِي الْأَسْمَاءِ الشَّرْعِيَّةِ
**_____**-* *وَالْحَدُّ وَالْمَحْدُودُ، وَنَحْوُ: حَسَنٍ بَسَنٍ = غَيْرُ مُتَرَادِفَيْنِ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ
**_____**-* *وَالْحَقُّ:
**__________•* *إِفَادَةُ التَّابِعِ التَّقْوِيَةَ
**__________• * *وَوُقُوعُ كُلٍّ مِنَ الرَّدِيفَيْنِ مَكَانَ الْآخَرِ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ تَعَبُّدٌ [أو: تُعُبِّدَ] بِلَفْظِهِ
**___________________** *خِلَافًا:
_____________________؛ لِلْإِمَامِ: مُطْلَقًا
_____________________؛ وَلِلْبَيْضَاوِ  يِّ [خ: والبيضاوي] وَالْهِنْدِيِّ: إِذَا كَانَا مِنْ لُغَتَيْنِ.*

----------


## فتح البارى

*مكان المشاركة (33)

◄(الكوكب الساطع)**(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
*211. ذُو الِاشْتِرَاكِ وَاقِعٌ فِي الْأَظْهَرِ ... وَقَدْ نَفَاهُ ثَعْلَبٌ وَالْأَبْهَرِي*
*212. وَفِي الْقُرَانِ نَجْلُ دَاوُدَ نَفَى ... وَآخَرُونَ فِي حَدِيثِ الْمُصْطَفَى*
*213. وَقِيلَ وَاجِبٌ وَقِيلَ مُمْتَنِعْ ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ بَيْنَ النَّقِيضَيْنِ مُنِعْ**◄(جمع الجوامع)**[211]:[213]*
*◘**(مَسْأَلَةٌ)**:* *الْمُشْتَرَكُ:
**________**-** وَاقِعٌ:
**_____________•* *خِلَافًا:
**_________________*** لِثَعْلَبٍ وَالْأَبْهَرِيّ  ِ وَالْبَلْخِيِّ: مُطْلَقًا
**_________________** *وَلِقَوْمٍ: فِي الْقُرْآنِ، وَقِيلَ: وَالْحَدِيثِ
**________**-**وَقِيلَ: وَاجِبُ الْوُقُوعِ
**________**-** وَقِيلَ: مُمْتَنِعٌ
**_____________•**وَقَالَ الْإِمَامُ [الرَّازِيُّ]: مُمْتَنِعٌ بَيْنَ النَّقِيضَيْنِ فَقَطْ.
_______
جمع المصنفُ سبعة مذاهب*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)* 1213. وَالْقَوْلُ فَالْفِعْلُ فَصَمْتٌ فَالْفَصِيحْ...ل  ا زَائِدٌ فَصَاحَةً عَلَى الصَّحِيحْ
1214. وَالْقُرَشِي وَالْمَدَنِي وَمَا اشْتَمَلْ....عَلَ  ى زِيَادَةٍ وَحَاوٍ لِلْعِلَلْ
1215. وَمَا بِهِ الْعِلَّةُ قَبْلَ الْحُكْمِ......وَق  ِيلَ عَكْسُهُ لِأَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ
1216. وَمُفْهِمٌ عُلُوَّ شَأْنِ الْمُصْطَفَى....أ  َوْ فِيهِ تَهْدِيدٌ وَتَأْكِيدٌ وَفَى
1217. وَذُو عُمُومٍ مُطْلَقٍ عَلَى اللَّذَا.....بِسَ  َبٍ إِلَّا بِصُورَةٍ لِذَا
1218. وَالْعَامُ شَرْطِيًّا عَلَى الْمُنَكَّرِ...ع  لَى الْأَصَحِّ وَهْوَ بِالْبَاقِي حَرِي
1219. وَالْجَمْعُ رَاجِحٌ عَلَى (مَا) (مَنْ) وَذِي...عَلَى اسْمِ جِنْسٍ مَعَ (أَلْ) ثُمَّ الَّذِي
1220. مَا خُصَّ وَالْهِنْدِيُّ عَكْسَهُ أَجَلّْ...وَمَا يَكُونُ فِيهِ تَخْصِيصٌ أَقَلّْ
1221. عَلَى إِشَارَةٍ وَالِايـمَا الِاقْتِضَا.....و  سَبْقُ ذَيْنِ لِلْمَفَاهِيمِ رِضَا
1222. وَالْمُرْتَضَى تَقَدُّمُ الْفَحْوَى عَلَى.....خِلَافِ  ِ وَمَا عَنَ اصْلٍ نَقَلَا
*
**◄(جمع الجوامع)**[1213][1222]*
* _____**(ب)* *[حسب المتن]*
* ________**1: 3.* وَالْقَوْلُ فَالْفِعْلُ فَالتَّقْرِيرُ
*__________**4.* وَالْفَصِيحُ لَا زَائِدُ الْفَصَاحَةِ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ
*__________**5.* وَالْمُشْتَمِلُ عَلَى زِيَادَةٍ
*__________**6.* وَالْوَارِدُ بِلُغَةِ قُرَيْشٍ
*__________**7.* وَالْمَدَنِيُّ
*__________**8.* وَالْمُشْعِرُ بِعُلُوِّ شَأْنِ النَّبِيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
*__________**9.* وَالْمَذْكُورُ فِيهِ الْحُكْمُ مَعَ الْعِلَّةِ
*_________**10.* وَالْمُتَقَدِّم  ُ فِيهِ ذِكْرُ الْعِلَّةِ عَلَى الْحُكْمِ
*__________________•* وَعَكَسَ النَّقْشَوَانِي  ُّ
*_________**11.* وَمَا كَانَ فِيهِ تَهْدِيدٌ أَوْ تَأْكِيدٌ
*_________**12.* وَمَا كَانَ عُمُومًا مُطْلَقًا عَلَى [العموم] ذِي السَّبَبِ إِلَّا فِي السَّبَبِ
*_________**13.* وَالْعَامُّ الشَّرْطِيُّ عَلَى النَّكِرَةِ الْمَنْفِيَّةِ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ
*_________**14.* وَهِيَ [أي النكرة المنفية] عَلَى الْبَاقِي [من صيغ العموم]
*_________**15.* وَالْجَمْعُ الْمُعَرَّفُ عَلَى (مَا) وَ(مَنْ)
*_________**16.* وَالْكُلُّ [أي الجمع المعرف و(ما) و(من)] عَلَى الْجِنْسِ الْمُعَرَّف لِاحْتِمَالِ الْعَهْدِ
*_________**17.* قَالُوا: وَمَا لَمْ يُخَصَّ
*_________________•* وَعِنْدِي عَكْسُهُ
*_________**18.* وَالْأَقَلُّ تَخْصِيصًا
*_________**19.* وَالِاقْتِضَاءُ عَلَى الْإِشَارَةِ وَالْإِيمَاءِ
*_________**20.* وَيُرَجَّحَانِ [أي الإشارة والإيماء] عَلَى الْمَفْهُومَيْن  ِ
*_________**21.* وَالْمُوَافَقَة  ُ عَلَى الْمُخَالَفَةِ
*_________________•* وَقِيلَ عَكْسُهُ

*_____**(جـ)* *[حسب مدلول اللفظ]
**__________**1.* وَالنَّاقِلُ عَنِ الْأَصْلِ عِنْدَ الْجُمْهُورِ
*___________**.*
*___________**.*
يتبع ...

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)* 1222. وَالْمُرْتَضَى تَقَدُّمُ الْفَحْوَى عَلَى.....خِلَافِ  ِ وَمَا عَنَ اصْلٍ نَقَلَا*
1223. وَمُثْبِتٍ ثَالِثُهَا يَسْتَوِيَانْ....  وَقِيلَ لَا فِي الْعِتْقِ وَالطَّلَاقِ بَانْ* *[خ: والطلاقُ ثان][خ: والذي أبان]**
1224. وَالْأَمْرِ وَالْحَظْرِ عَلَى الْإِبَاحَةِ....ث  َالِثُهَا سَوَاءٌ الْحَظْرُ وَتِي
1225. وَدَافِعِ الْحَدِّ عَلَى اللَّذْ مَا نَفَى...وَمُثْبِ  ِ الْوَضْعِ عَلَى مَا كَلَّفَا
1226. وَبِاتِّفَاقٍ قُدِّمَ النَّهْيُ عَلَى ...أَمْرٍ وَالِاخْبَارُ عَلَى ذَيْنِ اعْتَلَى
1227. وَالْحَتْمُ وَالْكُرْهُ عَلَى النَّدْبِ وَمَا....يُعْقَلُ مَعْنَاهُ لِمَا لَنْ يُفْهَمَا*

*
**◄(جمع الجوامع)**[1222][1227]*
*_____**(جـ) [حسب مدلول اللفظ]
__________1. وَالنَّاقِلُ عَنِ الْأَصْلِ عِنْدَ الْجُمْهُورِ*
*__________2.* وَالْمُثْبِتُ عَلَى النَّافِي
*_________________•* وَثَالِثُهَا: سَوَاءٌ
*_________________•* وَرَابِعُهَا: إِلَّا فِي الطَّلَاقِ وَالْعَتَاقِ
*__________3.* وَالنَّهْيُ عَلَى الْأَمْر
*__________4.* وَالْأَمْرُ عَلَى الْإِبَاحَةِ
*__________5.* وَالْخَبَرُ عَلَى الْأَمْرِ وَالنَّهْيِ
*__________6.* وَخَبَرُ الْحَظْرِ عَلَى الْإِبَاحَةِ
*_________________•* وَثَالِثُهَا: سَوَاءٌ
*________7، 8.* وَالْوُجُوبُ وَالْكَرَاهَةُ عَلَى النَّدْبِ
*__________9.* وَالنَّدْبُ عَلَى الْمُبَاحِ فِي الْأَصَحِّ
*_________10.* وَنَافِي الْحَدِّ خِلَافًا لِقَوْمٍ
*_________11.* وَالْمَعْقُولُ مَعْنَاهُ
*_________12.* وَالْوَضْعِيُّ عَلَى التَّكْلِيفِيِّ فِي الْأَصَحِّ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*
1228. وَمَا بِوَفْقِهِ *[خ: يوافقْه]* دَلِيلٌ آخَرُ.....لَوْ مُرْسَلًا أَوْ قَدْ رَآهُ الْأَكْثَرُ
1229. أَوْ أَهْلُ طَيْبَةَ أَوِ الصَّحَابِي....ثَ  الِثُهَا إِنْ كَانَ ذَا انْتِسَابِ
1230. إِلَى تَمَيُّزٍ بِنَصٍّ عَيْنِ.......رَابِ  ُهَا إِنْ أَحَدَ الشَّيْخَيْنِ
1231. وَقِيلَ إِنْ يُخَالِفِ ابْنُ جَبَلِ....في الْحِلِّ وَالتَّحْرِيمِ وَالْقَضَا عَلِي
1232. وَالْإِرْثِ زَيْدٌ لَمْ يُرَجَّحْ بِهِمَا.....الشَّ  فِعِيُّ فِي الْفُرُوضِ قَدَّمَا
1233. وِفَاقَ زَيْدٍ فَمُعَاذٍ فَعَلِي....وَفِي سِوَاهَا قَبْلَهُ ابْنُ جَبَلِ
1234. وَأُخِّرَ النَّصُّ عَنِ الْإِجْمَاعِ....و  َقُدِّمَ الْخَالِي عَنِ النِّزَاعِ
1235. ثَالِثُهَا سَوَاءُ *[خ: السواء]* وَالَّذِي فَرَضْ....صَحَابَ  ةٌ وَالْكُلُّ وَالَّذِي انْقَرَضْ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[1228][1235]*
*____**(د) [حسب الأمور الخارجية]
_________1.* وَالْمُوَافِقُ دَلِيلًا آخَرَ
*_______2: 5.* وَكَذَا* [الموافق]* مُرْسَلًا أَوْ صَحَابِيًّا أَوْ أَهْلَ الْمَدِينَةِ أَوِ الْأَكْثَرَ فِي الْأَصَحِّ
*_________________________**^* وَثَالِثُهَا فِي مُوَافِقِ الصَّحَابِيِّ: إِنْ كَانَ *[الصحابي]* حَيْثُ مَيَّزَهُ النَّصُّ: كَزَيْدٍ فِي الْفَرَائِضِ
*_________________________**^* وَرَابِعُهَا: إِنْ كَانَ* [الصحابي]* أَحَدَ الشَّيْخَيْنِ:
*______________________________  ______________؛* مُطْلَقًا
*______________________________  ______________؛* وَقِيلَ: إِلَّا أَنْ يُخَالِفَهُمَا:
*______________________________  ____________________,* مُعَاذٌ فِي الْحَلَالِ وَالْحَرَامِ
*______________________________  ____________________,*  أَوْ زَيْدٌ فِي الْفَرَائِضِ
*______________________________  ____________________,* وَنَحْوُهُمَا
*_________________________**^* قَالَ الشَّافِعِيُّ:
*______________________________؛* وَ*[يرجح]* مُوَافِقُ زَيْدٍ فِي الْفَرَائِضِ، فَمُعَاذٍ، فَعَلِيٍّ
*______________________________؛* وَ*[يرجح موافق]* مُعَاذٍ فِي أَحْكَامِ غَيْرِ الْفَرَائِضِ، فَعَلِيٍّ

*_____**(هـ) [ترجيح بعض الإجماعات على بعض]
__________1.* وَالْإِجْمَاعُ عَلَى النَّصِّ
*__________2.* وَإِجْمَاعُ الصَّحَابَةِ عَلَى غَيْرِهِمْ
*__________3.* وَإِجْمَاعُ الْكُلِّ عَلَى مَا خَالَفَ فِيهِ الْعَوَامُّ
*________4: 5.* وَ*[الإجماع]* الْمُنْقَرِضُ عَصْرُهُ وَمَا لَمْ يُسْبَقْ بِخِلَافٍ عَلَى غَيْرِهِمَا
*______________________________  _**^* وَقِيلَ: الْمَسْبُوقُ أَقْوَى
*______________________________  _**^* وَقِيلَ: سَوَاءٌ

----------


## فتح البارى

*مكان المشاركة (34)
◄(الكوكب الساطع)**(مَسْأَلَةٌ)*
*214. يَصِحُّ أَنْ يُرَادَ مَعْنَيَاهُ ... تَجَوُّزًا وَالشَّافِعِي رَآهُ*
*215. حَقِيقَةً وَذَا ظُهُورٍ فِيهِمَا ... فَاحْمِلْ بِلَا قَرِينَةٍ عَلَيْهِمَا*
*216. وَوَافَقَ الْقَاضِي وَقَالَ مُجْمَلُ ... عَلَيْهِمَا لِلِاحْتِيَاطِ يُحْمَلُ*
*217. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ مِثْلَ مَا حَكَى الصَّفِي ... بِالْمَنْعِ مِنْ حَمْلٍ وَبِالتَّوَقُّف  ِ*
*218. وَقِيلَ إِنَّمَا يَصِحُّ عَقْلَا ... وَقِيلَ لَا يَصِحُّ ذَاكَ أَصْلَا*
*219. وَقِيلَ فِي الْإِفْرَادِ لَا يَصِحُّ ... وَقِيلَ فِي الْإِثْبَاتِ وَالْأَصَحُّ*
*220. الْجَمْعُ بِاعْتِبَارِ مَعْنَيَيْهِ ... إِنْ سَوَّغُوهُ قَدْ بُنِي عَلَيْهِ*
*221. وَالْخُلْفُ يَجْرِي فِي الْمَجَازَيْنِ وَفِي ... حَقِيقَةٍ وَضِدِّهَا فِيمَا اصْطُفِي*
*222. فَفِي الْعُمُومِوَافْعَلُوا الْخَيْرَسَلَكْ.....وَقِيل   لِلْفَرْضِ وَقِيلَ مُشْتَرَكْ**◄(جمع الجوامع)**[214]:[222]*
*◘** (مَسْأَلَةٌ)**:
**____**__-* *[إطلاق المشترك على معانيه معا]:*
*_________**•** الْمُشْتَرَكُ يَصِحُّ إِطْلَاقُهُ عَلَى مَعْنَيَيْهِ مَعًا:
**________________***** مَجَازًا
**________________**** *وَعَنِ الشَّافِعِيِّ وَالْقَاضِي وَالْمُعْتَزِلَ  ةِ: حَقِيقَةً
**_____________________؛* *زَادَ الشَّافِعِيُّ: وَظَاهِرٌ فِيهِمَا عِنْدَ التَّجَرُّدِ عَنِ الْقَرَائِنِ فَيُحْمَلُ عَلَيْهِمَا
**_____________________؛* *وَعَنِ الْقَاضِي: مُجْمَلٌ* *[عند التجرد عن القرائن]** وَلَكِنْ يُحْمَلُ عَلَيْهِمَا احْتِيَاطًا
**________________**** *وَقَالَ أَبُو الْحُسَيْنِ وَالْغَزَالِيُّ  : يَصِحُّ أَنْ يُرَادَا، لَا أَنَّهُ لُغَةٌ
**________________**** *وَقِيلَ: يَجُوزُ [خ: يصح] فِي النَّفْيِ لَا الْإِثْبَاتِ
**_________**•** وَالْأَكْثَرُ عَلَى أَنَّ جَمْعَهُ بِاعْتِبَارِ مَعْنَيَيْهِ إِنْ سَاغَ = مَبْنِيٌّ عَلَيْهِ

**____**__-**وَفِي الْحَقِيقَةِ وَالْمَجَازِ الْخِلَافُ** [الذي في المشترك]**، خِلَافًا لِلْقَاضِي
_**_____________•* *وَمِنْ ثَمَّ عَمَّ نَحْوُ:وَافْعَلُوا الْخَيْرَ الْوَاجِبَ وَالْمَنْدُوبَ
**___________________** *خِلَافًا:
**_______________________؛* *لِمَنْ خَصَّهُ بِالْوَاجِبِ
**_______________________؛** وَمَنْ قَالَ: لِلْقَدْرِ الْمُشْتَرَكِ
**____**__-* *وَكَذَا الْمَجَازَانِ [خ: المجازات]*

----------


## فيصل بن نايف

لازلت متابع لعملك وأقول لك أني أدخل الألوكة يومياً لكي أرى ما تمت زيادته أو تعديله وأتمنى منك أن تزودني بهذا العمل الرائع بصيغة وورد لو سمحت ووجدت متسع من الوقت وليس لي نية إلا الاستفاده فقط وأقول هذا العمل يصلح أن يكون كتاب.

----------


## أبو الحارث الشافعي

وأنا كذلك أتابع الموضوع بصورة شبه يومية .. وتضامنا مع أخي فيصل حفظه الله أرجو منك شيخنا الفاضل أن تعجل بإتمام هذا العمل القيم .. وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## فتح البارى

شكر الله لكم حسن ظنكم بأخيكم، وأنا أعدل المشاركات السابقة كي يكون الموضوع على نسق واحد، وسأضعه كاملا إن شاء الله، وأسأل الله التوفيق والسداد.

----------


## فتح البارى

> *1222**.** وَالْمُرْتَضَى** تَقَدُّمُ** الْفَحْوَى عَلَى.....خِلَافِ  ِ** وَمَا عَنَ اصْلٍ نَقَلَا**
> 1223. وَمُثْبِتٍ ثَالِثُهَا يَسْتَوِيَانْ....  وَقِيلَ لَا فِي الْعِتْقِ وَالطَّلَاقِ بَانْ [خ: والطلاقُ ثان][خ: والذي أبان]
> 1224. وَالْأَمْرِ وَالْحَظْرِ عَلَى الْإِبَاحَةِ....ث  َالِثُهَا سَوَاءٌ الْحَظْرُ وَتِي
> 1225. وَدَافِعِ الْحَدِّ عَلَى اللَّذْ مَا نَفَى...وَمُثْبِ  ِ الْوَضْعِ عَلَى مَا كَلَّفَا*


بالجر في جميع المعطوفات ليجري الخلاف فيها، وحكاية الخلاف من زيادات السيوطي

----------


## أبو الحارث الشافعي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أخي الحبيب
هل من الممكن [رجاء] أن ترسل لي ما تم من هذا المجهود الرائع على جمع الجوامع في ملف وورد .. وكذلك منظومة بديعة البيان ... وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء شيخنا الفاضل المبارك ... وهذا إيميلي dr_deyaa_baddour@yahoo.com

----------


## فتح البارى

شيخنا الكريم
كنت أقصد أني سأنسخ المتنين من المجلس ثم أضعهما على الوورد، أما الآن فليس عندي نسخة من ذلك على جهازي! لأني أكتفي بوضعهما على المجلس، فأرجو العفو والمسامحة.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)* *[الأشموني: وسَوِّ بين المتواترين في ... كتابنا وسنة في الأعرف]*
1236. وَرُجِّحَ الْقِيَاسُ هَهُنَا بِأَنْ ... يَقْوَى دَلِيلُ الْأَصْلِ أَوْ عَلَى السَّنَنْ
1237. أَيْ فَرْعُهُ مِنْ جِنْسِ أَصْلِهِ وَأَنْ .... يُقْطَعَ بِالْعِلَّةِ أَوْ يَغْلِبَ ظَنّْ
1238. وَكَوْنِهَا بِالْمَسْلَكِ الْقَوِيِّ .... وَذَاتَ أَصْلَيْنِ عَلَى الْمَرْضِيِّ
1239. وَصِفَةٍ ذَاتِيَّةٍ وَقِلَّةِ .... أَوْصَافِهَا*[خ: وقَلَّتِ ... أوصافُها]* وَقِيلَ عَكْسُ ذِي وَتِي
1240. وَذَاتُ الِاحْتِيَاطِ وَالْعُمُومِ فِي ... أَصْلٍ وَفِي التَّعْلِيلِ لَمْ يُخْتَلَفِ
1241. وَمَا يُوَافِقُ أُصُولًا عِدَّهْ......أَوْ عِلَّةً أُخْرَى وَبَعْضٌ رَدَّهْ
1242. وَمَا ثُبُوتُهَا بِإِجْمَاعٍ فَنَصّْ....قَطْعً  ا فَظَنًّا فَبِإِيـمَاءٍ تُخَصّْ *[خ: يَخُصّْ]*
1243. فَالسَّبْرِ فَالْمُنَاسَبَا  تِ فَالشَّبَهْ.....ف  الدَّوَرَانِ وَحَكَوْا فِي الْمَرْتَبَهْ
1244. النَّصَّ فَالْإِجْمَاعَ قِيلَ وَاجْعَلِ ....الدَّوَرَانَ بَعْدَ سَبْرِهَا يَلِي
1245. وَعِلَّةٌ عَلَى دَلَالَةٍ رَجَحْ .... وَغَيْرُ ذِي تَرَكُّبٍ عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ
1246. وَالْوَصْفُ لِلْحَقِيقَةِ الْمَعْزِيُّ .... وَبَعْدَهُ الْعُرْفِيُّ فَالشَّرْعيُّ
1247. ثُمَّ الْوُجُودِي وَالْبَسِيطُ رَجَحَا *[أو: رُجِّحَا]*... عَلَى سِوَاهُمَا وَمَا قَدْ وَضَحَا
1248. فِيهَا اطِّرَادٌ وَانْعِكَاسٌ فَاطِّرَادْ .... فَقَطْ وَفِي الْقَاصِرَةِ الْخِلَافُ بَادْ
1249. مَعْ غَيْرِهَا ثَالِثُهَا سِيَّانِ .... وَزَائِدٍ فُرُوعُهَا قَوْلَانِ
1250. وَفِي حُدُودِ الشَّرْعِ قَدِّمْ مُلْتَزِمْ ... الْأَعْرَفِ الذَّاتِي الصَّرِيحِ وَالأَعَمّْ
1251. قِيلَ الْأَخَصُّ وَوِفَاقُ النَّقْلِ صَحّْ .... وَمَا الطَّرِيقُ لِاكْتِسَابِهِ رَجَحْ
1252. وَلَيْسَ لِلْمُرَجِّحِ انْحِصَارُ .... وَقُوَّةُ الظَّنِّ هُوَ الْمَثَارُ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[1236][1252]*
*______**(ز)* وَالْأَصَحُّ تَسَاوِي الْمُتَوَاتِرَي  ْنِ مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَسُنَّةٍ
*______________**•* وَثَالِثُهَا: تُقَدَّمُ السُّنَّةُ
*_____**(حـ)* وَيُرَجَّحُ الْقِيَاسُ:
*_________1.* بِقُوَّةِ دَلِيلِ حُكْمِ الْأَصْلِ
*_________2.* وَكَوْنِهِ عَلَى سَنَنِ الْقِيَاسِ؛ أَيْ فَرْعُهُ مِنْ جِنْسِ أَصْلِهِ
*_____**(طـ)** [بسبب العلة]:*
*_________1.* وَالْقَطْعِ بِالْعِلَّةِ أَوِ الظَّنِّ الْأَغْلَبِ
*_________2.* وَكَوْنِ مَسْلَكِهَا أَقْوَى
*_________3.* وَ*[ترجح]* ذَاتُ أَصْلَيْنِ عَلَى ذَاتِ أَصْلٍ، وَقِيلَ: لَا
*_________4.* وَذَاتِيَّةٌ عَلَى حُكْمِيَّةٍ، وَعَكَسَ السَّمْعَانِيُّ
*_________5.* وَكَوْنُهَا أَقَلَّ أَوْصَافًا، وَقِيلَ عَكْسُهُ
*_________6.* وَالْمُقْتَضِيَ  ةُ احْتِيَاطًا فِي الْفَرْضِ
*_________7.* وَعَامَّةُ الْأَصْلِ
*_________8.* وَالْمُتَّفَقُ عَلَى تَعْلِيلِ أَصْلِهَا
*_________9.* وَالْمُوَافِقَة  ُ الْأُصُولَ عَلَى مُوَافِقَةِ أَصْلٍ وَاحِدٍ
*________10.* قِيلَ: وَالْمُوَافِقَة  ُ عِلَّةً أُخْرَى إِنْ جُوِّزَ عِلَّتَانِ *=[رجحه السيوطي]*
*_____11: 15.* وَمَا ثَبَتَتْ عِلَّتُهُ: بِالْإِجْمَاعِ فَالنَّصِّ الْقَطْعِيَّيْن  ِ فَالظَّنِّيَّيْ  نِ فَالْإِيمَاءِ فَالسَّبْرِ فَالْمُنَاسَبَة  ِ فَالشَّبَهِ فَالدَّوَرَانِ
*______________**•* وَقِيلَ: النَّصُّ فَالْإِجْمَاعُ
*______________**•* وَقِيلَ: الدَّوَرَانُ فَالْمُنَاسَبَة  ُ وَمَا قَبْلَهَا وَمَا بَعْدَهَا
*________16.* وَقِيَاسُ الْمَعْنَى عَلَى *[قياس]* الدَّلَالَةِ
*________17.* وَغَيْرُ الْمُرَكَّبِ عَلَيْهِ إِنْ قُبِلَ، وَعَكَسَ الْأُسْتَاذُ
*_____18: 21.* وَالْوَصْفُ: الْحَقِيقِيُّ فَالْعُرْفِيُّ فَالشَّرْعِيُّ* =[البناني: كلٌّ من الثلاثة وجودي أو عدمي، بسيط أو مركب،
**______________**•* الْوُجُودِيُّ فَالْعَدَمِيُّ*___**_________**وكلٌّ مقدم على ما بعده بأقسامه الأربعة]*
*______________**•* الْبَسِيطُ فَالْمُرَكَّبُ
*________22.* وَالْبَاعِثَةُ عَلَى الْأَمَارَةِ *=[حذفه السيوطي]*
*________23.* وَالْمُطَّرِدَة  ُ الْمُنْعَكِسَةُ
*________24.* ثُمَّ الْمُطَّرِدَةُ فَقَطْ عَلَى الْمُنْعَكِسَةِ فَقَطْ
*________25.* وَفِي الْمُتَعَدِّيَة  ِ وَالْقَاصِرَةِ أَقْوَالٌ؛ ثَالِثُهَا: سَوَاءٌ
*________26.* وَفِي الْأَكْثَرِ فُرُوعًا قَوْلَانِ 
*_____**(ك)* *[بين الحدود]*
*_________1.* وَالْأَعْرَفُ مِنَ الْحُدُودِ السَّمْعِيَّةِ عَلَى الْأَخْفَى 
*_________2.* وَالذَّاتِيُّ عَلَى الْعَرَضِيِّ
*_________3.* وَالصَّرِيحُ
*_________4.* وَالْأَعَمُّ
*_________5.* وَمُوَافِقَةُ نَقْلِ السَّمْعِ وَاللُّغَةِ
*_________6.* وَرُجْحَانُ طَرِيقِ اكْتِسَابِهِ

*____**__-* وَالْمُرَجِّحَا  تُ لَا تَنْحَصِرُ، وَمُثَارُهَا غَلَبَةُ الظَّنِّ وَسَبَقَ كَثِيرٌ فَلَمْ نُعِدْهُ

----------


## أبو الحارث الشافعي

بارك الله في وقتك وعملك شيخنا المبارك ... وقد حاولت إرسال رسالة خاصة ولكن رسائلكم زادت عن الحد المسموح به - كما هو متوقع -  :Smile:  ... فاضطررت إلى كتابتها هنا ... فعذرا على إثقالكم بطلبي ... وجزاك الله عنا خيرا الجزاء

----------


## أبو الحارث الشافعي

ما رأيكم شيخنا الفاضل لو شرعتم في مثل هذا التنسيق القيم المفيد لمتن [جمع الجوامع] للإمام السيوطي مع [ألفيته] النحوية ؟

----------


## فتح البارى

> *____**__-* وَالْمُرَجِّحَا  تُ لَا تَنْحَصِرُ، وَمُثَارُهَا غَلَبَةُ الظَّنِّ وَسَبَقَ كَثِيرٌ فَلَمْ نُعِدْهُ


تصحيح: مَثارها


- الفاضل أبو الحارث الشافعي:
سأنظر إن شاء الله، ولي رجاء أرجو منكم قبوله:
أخوكم ما زال حدَثا، فلا تخلعوا عليه هذه الألقابَ، ولستُ أجهلُ أنه لم يبعثْكم على هذا إلا تواضعُكم وحُسْنُ ظنِّكم بي، ولكن ذلك لا يُحمد إذا أصاب غيرَ موضعِه، أسألُ الله أن يوفقَنا ويسددَ خطانا.

----------


## فتح البارى

هذه المشاركة والتي تليها مكان المشاركة رقم (35)
*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*
 *(**مَسْأَلَةٌ**)*
*[**الْحَقِيقَةُ وَالْمَجَازُ**]*
*223.* *الْأَوَّلُ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمُسْتَعْمَلَ  هْ ... فِيمَا اصْطِلَاحًا أَوَّلًا تُوضَعُ لَهْ*
*224.* *فِي لُغَةٍ تَكُونُ أَوْ عُرْفِيَّهْ ... عُمُومًا اوْ خُصُوصًا اوْ شَرْعِيَّهْ*
*225.* *وَالْأُولَيَانِ وَقَعَا وَقَدْ نَفَى ... عُرْفِـيَّـةً تَعُمُّ قَوْمٌ حُنَفَا*
*226.* *وَقَوْمٌ الْإِمْكَانَ لِلشَّرْعِيَّهْ ... وَقَوْمٌ الْوُقُوعَ، وَالدِّيـنِـيَّ  هْ** =*
*227.* *قَوْمٌ وَذَا الْمُخْتَارُ لَا الْفُرُوعَا ... وَذُو اعْتِزَالٍ أَطْلَقَ الْوُقُوعَا*
*228.* *وَقِيلَ لَا الْإِيـمَانُ وَالتَّوَقُّفُ ... لِلسَّيْفِ وَالشَّرْعِيُّ مَا لَا يُعْرَفُ*
*229.* *إِلَّا مِنَ الشَّرْعِ اسْمُهُ وَيُطْلَقُ ... لِلنَّدْبِ وَالْمُبَاحِ ثُمَّ الْمُطْلَقُ**=*
*230.* *بِالْوَضْعِ ثَانِيًا مَجَازٌ لِاعْتِلَاقْ .... فَسَبْقُ وَضْعٍ وَاجِبٌ بِالِاتِّفَاقْ*
*231.* *وَسَبْقُ الِاسْتِعْمَالِ فِي الْمُسْتَظْهَرِ ... لَيْسَ بِوَاجِبٍ سِوَى فِي الْمَصْدَرِ*
*232.* *وَقَدْ نَفَى وُقُوعَهُ أُولُو فِطَنْ ... وَآخَرُونَ فِي الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَنْ*
*233.* *وَإِنَّمَا يُؤْثِرُهُ لِثِقْلِهَا ... أَوْ لِبَشَاعَةٍ بِهَا أَوْ جَهْلِهَا*
*234.* *أَوْ شُهْرَةِ الْمَجَازِ أَوْ بَلَاغَتِهْ ... أَوْ غَيْرِ ذَا كَالسَّجْعِ أَوْ قَافِيَتِهْ*
*235.* *وَلَيْسَ غَالِبًا عَلَى اللُّغَاتِ ... وَنَجْلُ جِنِّي قَالَ بِالْإِثْبَاتِ*
*236.* *وَلَا إِذَا الْحَقِيقَةُ اسْتَحَالَتِ ... مُعْتَمَدًا وَخَالَفَ ابْنُ ثَابِتِ*
*237.* *وَهْوَ مَعَ النَّقْلِ يُنَاوِي**[**خ: ينافي**]* *الْأَصْلَا ... وَمِنْهُمَا التَّخْصِيصُ جَزْمًا أَوْلَى*
*238.* *وَبَعْدَهُ الْمَجَازُ وَالْإِضْمَارُ ... سَاوَاهُ فَهْوَ الثَّالِثُ الْمُخْتَارُ*
*239.* *فَالنَّقْلُ بَعْدَهُ فَالِاشْتِرَاكُ ثُمّْ ... يَأْتِي الْمَجَازُ لِعَلَاقَاتٍ تُؤَمّْ* *[**تَؤُم**]*
*240.* *بِالشَّكْلِ أَوْ ظَاهِرِ وَصْفٍ يُرْعَى ... أَوْ بِاعْتِبَارِ مَا يَكُونُ قَطْعَا*
*241.* *أَوْ غَالِبًا وَالنَّقْصِ وَالْمُسَبَّبِ ... وَالْكُلِّ أَيْ لِبَعْضِهِ وَالسَّبَبِ*
*242.* *وَالْمُتَعَلِّق  ِ وَعَكْسِ الْخَمْسَةِ ... وَالضَّدِّ وَالْجِوَارِ ثُمَّ الْآلَةِ*
*243.* *وَالسَّمْعُ فِي نَوْعِ الْمَجَازِ مُشْتَرَطْ* *[**خ: يشترط**]** ...* *وَقِيلَ بِالْوَقْفِ وَقِيلَ الْجِنْسُ قَطْ*
*244.* *وَصِحَّةُ الْمَجَازِ فِي الْإِسْنَادِ ... وَالْفِعْلِ وَالْحُرُوفِ ذُو اعْتِمَادِ*
*245.* *وَالْفَخْرُ فِي الْحُرُوفِ مُطْلَقًا مَنَعْ ... وَالْفِعْلِ وَالْمُشْتَقِّ إِلَّا بِالتَّبَعْ*
*246.* *وَالْمَنْعُ فِي الْأَعْلَامِ عَنْ ذِي مَعْرِفَهْ ... وَقِيلَ إِلَّا مُتَلَمَّحَ الصِّفَهْ*
*247.* *وَيُعْرَفُ الْمَجَازُ مِنْ تَبَادُرِ ... سِوَاهُ لِلْأَفْهَامِ غَيْرَ النَّادِرِ*
*248.* *وَصِحَّةِ النَّفْيِ وَجَمْعِهِ عَلَى ... خِلَافِ أَصْلِهِ وَأَنْ يُسْتَعْمَلَا*
*249.* *فِي الْمُسْتَحِيلِ وَلُزُومًا قُيِّدَا ... وَلَيْسَ بِالْوَاجِبِ أَنْ يَطَّرِدَا*
*250.* *وَوَقْفِهِ عَلَى الْمُسَمَّى الْآخَرِ ... إِمَّا عَلَى التَّقْدِيرِ أَوْ فِي الظَّاهِرِ*
___________________
241. (والمسبب ... والكل أي لبعضه والسبب) نشر معكوس وتقديره: كإطلاق المسبب على السبب، والكل على بعضه [سلم المطالع]، خلافا لما قرره الشيخ الإثيوبي
متن (جمع الجوامع) في المشاركة التالية ...

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[223][250]*
*◘** الْحَقِيقَةُ**:*
*____**__-** لَفْظٌ مُسْتَعْمَلٌ فِيمَا وُضِعَ لَهُ ابْتِدَاءً*
*____**__-** وَهِيَ*: *لُغَوِيَّةٌ،* *وَعُرْفِيَّةٌ،* *وَشَرْعِيَّةٌ*
*____________•* *وَوَقَعَ الْأُولَيَانِ** [بلا خلاف في اللغوية والعرفية الخاصة، أما العرفية العامة ففيها خلاف**]*
*____________•** وَنَفَى* *قَوْمٌ* *إِمْكَانَ الشَّرْعِيَّةِ*
*________________*** وَالْقَاضِي* *[**الباقلاني**]* *وَابْنُ الْقُشَيْرِيِّ: وُقُوعَهَا*
*________________*** وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ: وَقَعَتْ مُطْلَقًا [دينية كانت أو فرعية]*
*_________________________^* *وَقَوْمٌ: إِلَّا الْإِيمَانَ*
*________________*** وَتَوَقَّفَ الْآمِدِيُّ*
*________________*** وَالْمُخْتَارُ -وِفَاقًا لِأَبِي إِسْحَاقَ الشِّيرَازِيِّ* *وَالْإِمَامَيْن  ِ وَابْنِ الْحَاجِبِ-: وُقُوعُ الْفَرْعِيَّةِ لَا* *الدِّينِيَّةِ*
*________________*** وَمَعْنَى الشَّرْعِيِّ: مَا لَمْ يُسْتَفَدِ اسْمُهُ إِلَّا مِنَ الشَّرْعِ*
*_______________________؛* *وَقَدْ يُطْلَقُ عَلَى الْمَنْدُوبِ وَالْمُبَاحِ*
*◘** وَالْمَجَازُ**:*
*____**__-** اللَّفْظُ الْمُسْتَعْمَلُ بِوَضْعٍ ثَانٍ لِعَلَاقَةٍ*
*____________•** فَعُلِمَ وُجُوبُ**:*
*________________*** سَبْقِ الْوَضْعِ = وَهُوَ اتِّفَاقٌ*
*________________*** لَا الِاسْتِعْمَالِ* *=** وَهُوَ الْمُخْتَارُ*
*_______________________؛** قِيلَ: مُطْلَقًا*
*_______________________؛** وَالْأَصَحُّ: لِمَا عَدَا الْمَصْدَرَ*
*____**__-** وَهُوَ وَاقِعٌ؛ خِلَافًا**:*
*____________•** لِلْأُسْتَاذِ**[**أبي إسحاق الإسفراييني**]**وَ**[**أبي علي**]**الْفَارِسِيِّ:* *مُطْلَقًا* *[**ولم يثبت ذلك عنهما**]*
*____________•** وَلِلظَّاهِرِيّ  َةِ* *[**ابن داود فقط**]*: *فِي الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ*
*____**__-** وَإِنَّمَا يُعْدَلُ إِلَيْهِ**:*
*____________•** لِثِقَلِ الْحَقِيقَةِ*
*____________•** أَوْ بَشَاعَتِهَا*
*____________•** أَوْ جَهْلِهَا*
*____________•** أَوْ بَلَاغَتِهِ*
*____________•** أَوْ شُهْرَتِهِ*
*____________•** أَوْ غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ*
*____**__-** وَلَيْسَ الْمَجَازُ**:*
*____________•** غَالِبًا عَلَى اللُّغَاتِ خِلَافًا لِابْنِ جِنِّي*
*____________•** وَلَا مُعْتَمَدًا حَيْثُ تَسْتَحِيلُ الْحَقِيقَةُ خِلَافًا لِأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ*
*____**__-** وَهُوَ وَالنَّقْلُ**:*
*____________•** خِلَافُ الْأَصْلِ*
*____________•** وَأَوْلَى مِنَ الِاشْتِرَاكِ، قِيلَ: وَمِنَ الْإِضْمَارِ*
*____________•** وَالتَّخْصِيصُ أَوْلَى مِنْهُمَا*
*____**__-** وَقَدْ يَكُونُ**:*
*____________1.* *بِالشَّكْلِ*
*____________2.* *أَوْ صِفَةٍ ظَاهِرَةٍ*
*____________3.* *أَوْ بِاعْتِبَارِ مَا يَكُونُ**:* *_____**[**زاد السيوطي عكس هذا القول**]*
*___________________*** قَطْعًا*
*___________________*** أَوْ ظَنًّا* *لَا احْتِمَالًا*
*____________4.* *وَبِالضِّدِّ*
*____________5.* *وَالْمُجَاوَرَة  ِ*
*____________6.* *وَالزِّيَادَةِ*
*____________7.* *وَالنُّقْصَانِ*
*____________8.* *وَالسَّبَبِ لِلْمُسَبَّبِ*
*____________9.* *وَالْكُلِّ لِلْبَعْضِ*
*___________10.* *وَالْمُتَعَلِّق  ِ لِلْمُتَعَلَّقِ*
*________11: 13.* *وَبِالْعُكُوسِ* *[**أي: المسبب للسبب، والبعض للكل، والمتعلَّق للمتعلِّق**]*
*___________14.* *وَمَا بِالْفِعْلِ عَلَى مَا بِالْقُوَّةِ* *[**حذفها السيوطي**]*

*____**__-** وَقَدْ يَكُونُ الْمَجَازُ**:*
*____________•** فِي الْإِسْنَادِ خِلَافًا لِقَوْمٍ*
*____________•** وَفِي الْأَفْعَالِ وَالْحُرُوفِ، وِفَاقًا لِابْنِ عَبْدِ السَّلَامِ وَالنَّقْشَوَان  ِيِّ*
*_____________________*** وَمَنَعَ الْإِمَامُ**:*
*__________________________؛** الْحَرْفَ مُطْلَقًا*
*__________________________؛** وَالْفِعْلَ وَالْمُشْتَقَّ إِلَّا بِالتَّبَعِ*
*____**__-** وَلَا يَكُونُ فِي الْأَعْلَامِ خِلَافًا لِلْغَزَالِيِّ فِي مُتَلَمَّحِ الصِّفَةِ*
*____**__-** وَيُعْرَفُ**:*
*____________**1.**بِتَبَادُرِ غَيْرِهِ [إِلَى الْفَهْمِ] لَوْلَا الْقَرِينَةُ*
*____________**2.**وَصِحَّةِ النَّفْيِ*
*____________**3.**وَعَدَمِ وُجُوبِ الِاطِّرَادِ*
*____________**4.**وَجَمْعِهِ عَلَى خِلَافِ جَمْعِ الْحَقِيقَةِ*
*____________**5.**وَبِالْتِزَامِ تَقْيِيدِهِ*
*____________**6.**وَتَوَقُّفِهِ عَلَى الْمُسَمَّى الْآخَرِ*
*____________**7.**وَالْإِطْلَاقِ عَلَى الْمُسْتَحِيلِ*
*____**__-** وَالْمُخْتَارُ: اشْتِرَاطُ السَّمْعِ فِي نَوْعِ الْمَجَازِ*
*________________•** وَتَوَقَّفَ الْآمِدِيُّ**.*

----------


## فتح البارى

*



			
				فِيمَا اصْطِلَاحًا أَوَّلًا تُوضَعُ لَهْ
			
		

وفي نسخة: فيما ابتداء عندهم توضع له*

----------


## دمحمود جمال

عذرا
كنت قد تسرعت في جمعها إفادة لي ولكم أيها الفضلاء
ولم أكن مسجلا في المجلس العلمي فرفعتها على ملتقى أهل الحديث

----------


## فتح البارى

لا حاجة للاعتذار يا شيخنا الفاضل، فأنا الملوم لا أنتم، والله يغفر لي.

----------


## فتح البارى

*مكان المشاركة رقم (36) و(37) و(38)
◄(الكوكب الساطع)(مَسْأَلَةٌ)**251. اللَّفْظُ إِذْ مَا اسْتَعْمَلَتْهُ الْعَرَبُ.... فِيمَا لَهُ لَا عِنْدَهُمْ مُعَرَّبُ
252. وَلَيْسَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ ... كَالشَّافِعِي وَابْنِ جَرِيرِ الطَّبَرِي
(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
253. اللَّفْظُ أَقْسَامٌ حَقِيقَةٌ فَقَطْ ... أَوْ فَمَجَازٌ أَوْ كِلَيْهِمَا ضَبَطْ[ضُبِطْ]
254. بِجِهَتَيْنِ اعْتُبِرَا أَوْ لَا وَلَا .... وَذَلِكَ اللَّفْظُ الَّذِي مَا اسْتُعْمِلَا
255. ثُمَّ عَلَى عُرْفِ الْمُخَاطِبِ احْمِلِ ... فَفِي خِطَابِ الشَّرْعِ لِلشَّرْعِ اجْعَلِ
256. فَالْعُرْفِ ذِي الْعُمُومِ ثُمَّ اللُّغَوِي ... وَقِيلَ فِي الْإِثْبَاتِ لِلشَّرْعِ قَوِي
257. وَاللُّغَوِي فِي النَّهْيِ وَالْإِجْمَالِ .... رَأْيَانِ لِلسَّيْفِ مَعَ الْغَزَالِي
258. ثُمَّ عَلَى الْأَوَّلِ إِنْ تَعَذَّرَا .... حَقِيقَةً فَفِيهِ خُلْفٌ قُرِّرَا
259. رُدَّ إِلَيْهِ بِالْمَجَازِ فِي الْقَوِي ... وَقِيلَ مُجْمَلٌ وَقِيلَ اللُّغَوِي
260. وَإِنْ مَجَازٌ رَاجِحٌ قَدْ عَارَضَا ... حَقِيقَةً مَرْجُوحَةً فَالْمُرْتَضَى
261. ثَالِثُهَا الْإِجْمَالُ إِذْ لَا هَجْرَ عَنّْ .... وَكَوْنُ حُكْمٍ ثَابِتٍ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ
262. يُرَادَ مِنْ لَفْظٍ مَجَازًا لَا يَدُلّْ .... عَلَى اعْتِبَارِ أَنَّهُ الْمُرَادُ بَلْ
263. يَبْقَى عَلَى الْحَقِيقَةِ الْخِطَابُ .... إِنْ لَمْ يُجَوَّزْ ذَلِكَ الصَّوَابُ
(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
264. اللَّفْظُ إِنْ أُطْلِقَ فِي مَعْنَاهُ ثُمّْ ... أُرِيدَ مِنْهُ لَازِمُ الْمَعْنَى فَسَمّْ
265. كِنَايَةً وَهْوَ حَقِيقَةً جَرَى .... أَوْ لَمْ يُرَدْ مَعْنًى وَلَكِنْ عُبِّرَا
266. عَنْ لَازِمٍ مِنْهُ بِمَلْزُومٍ فَذَا ... يَجْرِي مَجَازًا فِي الَّذِي السُّبْكِي احْتَذَى
267. وَمَنْ يَقُلْ مَجَازٌ اوْ حَقِيقَةُ .... أَوْ لَا وَلَا كُلٌّ لَدَيْهِ حُجَّةُ
268. وَإِنْ لِتَلْوِيحٍ سِوَاهُ قُصِدَا ... تَعْرِيضُهُمْ لَيْسَ مَجَازًا أَبَدَا


◄(جمع الجوامع)[251][268]
◘ (مَسْأَلَةٌ): الْمُعَرَّبُ:
______- لَفْظٌ غَيْرُ عَلَمٍ اسْتَعْمَلَتْهُ الْعَرَبُ فِي مَعْنًى وُضِعَ لَهُ فِي غَيْرِ لُغَتِهِمْ
______- وَلَيْسَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ وِفَاقًا لِلشَّافِعِيِّ وَابْنِ جَرِيرٍ وَالْأَكْثَرِ
◘ (مَسْأَلَةٌ):اللَّفْظُ:
____- [أقسامه من حيث الاستعمال في معنى واحد]
__________• إِمَّا حَقِيقَةٌ
__________• أَوْ مَجَازٌ
__________• أَوْ حَقِيقَةٌ وَمَجَازٌ بِاعْتِبَارَيْن  ِ
__________• وَالْأَمْرَانِ [أي الحقيقة المجاز] مُنْتَفِيَانِ قَبْلَ الِاسْتِعْمَالِ
____- ثُمَّ هُوَ مَحْمُولٌ عَلَى عُرْفِ الْمُخَاطِبِ أَبَدَا:
__________• فَفِي الشَّرْعِ: الشَّرْعِيُّ لِأَنَّهُ عُرْفُهُ
________________* ثُمَّ الْعُرْفِيُّ [العرف] الْعَامُّ
________________* ثُمَّ اللُّغَوِيُّ
__________• وَقَالَ الْغَزَالِيُّ وَالْآمِدِيُّ:
________________* فِي الْإِثْبَاتِ: الشَّرْعِيُّ
________________* وَفِي النَّفْيِ:
____________________؛ الْغَزَالِيُّ: مُجْمَلٌ
____________________؛ وَالْآمِدِيُّ: اللُّغَوِيُّ
____- وَفِي تَعَارُضِ الْمَجَازِ الرَّاجِحِ وَالْحَقِيقَةِ الْمَرْجُوحَةِ أَقْوَالٌ؛ ثَالِثُهَا الْمُخْتَارُ: مُجْمَلٌ
____- وَثُبُوتُ حُكْمٍ يُمْكِنُ كَوْنُهُ مُرَادًا مِنْ خِطَابٍ لَكِنْ مَجَازًا = لَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ الْمُرَادُ مِنْهُ، بَلْ يَبْقَى الْخِطَابُ عَلَى حَقِيقَتِهِ
___________• خِلَافًا لِلْكَرْخِيِّ وَ[أبي الحسين] الْبَصْرِيِّ.
◘ (مَسْأَلَةٌ):
____- الْكِنَايَةُ:
__________• لَفْظٌ اُسْتُعْمِلَ فِي مَعْنَاهُ مُرَادًا مِنْهُ لَازِمُ الْمَعْنَى = فَهِيَ حَقِيقَةٌ
__________• فَإِنْ لَمْ يُرَدِ الْمَعْنَى وَإِنَّمَا عُبِّرَ بِالْمَلْزُومِ [عَنِ اللَّازِمِ] = فَهُوَ مَجَازٌ
____- وَالتَّعْرِيضُ: لَفْظٌ اُسْتُعْمِلَ فِي مَعْنَاهُ لِيُلَوَّحَ بِهِ غَيْرُه = فَهُوَ حَقِيقَةٌ أَبَدًا




__________________________
قولُ السيوطيِّ -رحمه الله- :
258. ثُمَّ عَلَى الْأَوَّلِ إِنْ تَعَذَّرَا .... حَقِيقَةً فَفِيهِ خُلْفٌ قُرِّرَا
259. رُدَّ إِلَيْهِ بِالْمَجَازِ فِي الْقَوِي ... وَقِيلَ مُجْمَلٌ وَقِيلَ اللُّغَوِي

هو نظمٌ لقول تاج الدين السبكي -رحمه الله- في باب (المجمل):
وَأَنَّ الْمُسَمَّى الشَّرْعِيَّ أَوْضَحُ مِنَ اللُّغَوِيِّ -وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ-،
فَإِنْ تَعَذَّرَ حَقِيقَةً فَيُرَدُّ إلَيْهِ بِتَجَوُّزٍ أَوْ مُجْمَلٌ أَوْ يُحْمَلُ عَلَى اللُّغَوِيِّ = أَقْوَالٌ

ولكن السيوطي -رحمه الله- قَدَّمَهُ هنا*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*الْكِتَابُ السَّابِع: فِي الاِجْتِهَادِ
1253. بَذْلُ الْفَقِيهِ الْوُسْعَ فِي تَحْصِيلِ ... ظَنٍّ بِالَاحْكَامِ مِنَ الدَّلِيلِ
1254. ثُمَّ الْفَقِيهُ اسْمٌ عَلَى الْمُجْتَهِدِ ... الْبَالِغِ الْعَاقِلِ وَالْعَقْلَ احْدُدِ
1255. مَلَكَةٌ يُدْرَكُ مَعْلُومٌ بِهَا ... وَقِيلَ الِادْرَاكُ وَقِيلَ مَا انْتَهَى
1256. إِلَى الضَّرُورِيِّ فَقِيهِ النَّفْسِ لَوْ ... يَنْفِي الْقِيَاسَ لَوْ جَلِيًّا قَدْ رَأَوْا
1257. يَدْرِي دَلِيلَ الْعَقْلِ وَالتَّكْلِيفَ بِهْ ... حَلَّ مِنَ الْآلَاتِ وُسْطَى رُتَبِهْ
1258. مِنْ لُغَةٍ وَالنَّحْوِ وَالْمَعَانِي .... وَمِنْ أُصُولِ الْفِقْهِ وَالْبَيَانِ
1259. وَمِنْ كِتَابٍ وَالْأَحَادِيثِ الَّذِي ... يَخُصُّ الَاحْكَامَ بِدُونِ حِفْظِ ذِي
1260. وَحَقَّقَ السُّبْكِيُّ أَنَّ الْمُجْتَهِدْ .... مَنْ هَذِهِ مَلَكَةٌ لَهُ وَقَدْ
1261. أَحَاطَ بِالْمُعْظَمِ مِنْ قَوَاعِدِ .... حَتَّى ارْتَقَى لِلْفَهْمِ لِلْمَقَاصِدِ
1262. وَلْيُعْتَبَرْ قَالَ لِفِعْلِ الِاجْتِهَادْ ... لَا كَوْنِهِ وَصْفًا غَدَا فِي الشَّخْصِ بَادْ
1263. أَنْ يَعْرِفَ الْإِجْمَاعَ كَيْ لَا يَخْرِقَا ... وَسَبَبَ النُّزُولِ قُلْتُ أَطْلِقَا
1264. وَنَاسِخَ الْكُلِّ وَمَنْسُوخًا وَمَا ... صُحِّحَ وَالْآحَادَ مَعْ ضِدِّهِمَا
1265. وَحَالَ رَاوِي سُنَّةٍ وَنَكْتَفِي [خ: يكتفي] ... الْآنَ بِالرُّجُوعِ لِلْمُصَنَّفِ
1266. لَا الْفِقْهُ وَالْكَلَامُ وَالْحُرِّيَّةُ .... وَلَا الذُّكُورَةُ وَلَا الْعَدَالَةُ
1267. وَالْبَحْثَ عَنْ مُعَارِضٍ فَلْيَقْتَفِ ... وَاللَّفْظِ هَلْ مَعْهُ قَرِينَةٌ تَفِي
[الأشموني: قلت وهذا البحث لن يحتما ... لكنـه أولى لـما تقدما]
1268. وَدُونَهُ مُجْتَهِدُ الْمَذْهَبِ مَنْ ... يُمْكِنُ تَخْرِيجُ الْوُجُوهِ حَيْثُ عَنّْ
1269. عَلَى نُصُوصٍ عَنْ إِمَامِهِ حَذَا .... وَدُونَهُ مُجْتَهِدُ الْفُتْيَا وَذَا
1270. الْمُتَبَحِّرُ الَّذِي تَمَكَّنَا.....مِ  ْ كَوْنِهِ رَجَّحَ قَوْلًا وُهِّنَا
1271. وَالْمُرْتَضَى تَجَزِّي الِاجْتِهَادِ .... وَجَائِزٌ وَوَاقِعٌ لِلْهَادِي
1272. ثَالِثُهَا فِي الْحَرْبِ وَالْآرَا فَقَدْ .... وَالرَّابِعُ الْوَقْفُ وَلِلْخَطَا فَقَدْ
1273. وَعَصْرِهِ ثَالِثُهَا بِإِذْنِهِ ..... مُصَرِّحًا قِيلَ وَلَوْ بِضِمْنِهِ
1274. وَقِيلَ لِلْوُلَاةِ قِيلَ وَالْبَعِيدْ .... وَفِي الْوُقُوعِ الْبُعْدُ وَالْوَقْفُ مَزِيدْ


*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[1253][1274]*
الْكِتَابُ السَّابِعُ فِي الِاجْتِهَادِ
*◘* الِاجْتِهَادُ: اسْتِفْرَاغُ الْفَقِيهِ الْوُسْعَ لِتَحْصِيلِ ظَنٍّ بِحُكْمٍ
*____**__-* وَالْمُجْتَهِدُ  : الْفَقِيهُ
*____________•* وَهُوَ الْبَالِغُ
*____________•* الْعَاقِلُ
*_________________** أَيْ ذُو مَلَكَةٍ  يُدْرِكُ بِهَا الْمَعْلُومَ
*_________________** وَقِيلَ: الْعَقْلُ نَفْسُ الْعِلْمِ
*_________________________^* وَقِيلَ: ضَرُورِيُّهُ
*____________•* فَقِيهُ النَّفْسِ وَإِنْ أَنْكَرَ الْقِيَاسَ
*_________________________**^* وَثَالِثُهَا إِلَّا الْجَلِيَّ
*____________•* الْعَارِفُ بِالدَّلِيلِ الْعَقْلِيِّ وَالتَّكْلِيفِ بِهِ
*____________•* ذُو الدَّرَجَةِ الْوُسْطَى لُغَةً وَعَرَبِيَّةً وَأُصُولًا وَبَلَاغَةً وَمُتَعَلَّقَ الْأَحْكَامِ مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَسُنَّةٍ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَحْفَظِ الْمُتُونَ
*_________________** وَقَالَ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ: هُوَ مَنْ هَذِهِ الْعُلُومُ مَلَكَةٌ لَهُ، وَأَحَاطَ بِمُعْظَمِ قَوَاعِدِ الشَّرْعِ
*_________________**___________* وَمَارَسَهَا بِحَيْثُ اكْتَسَبَ قُوَّةً يَفْهَمُ بِهَا مَقْصُودَ الشَّارِعِ
*____**__-* وَيُعْتَبَرُ -قَالَ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ: لِإِيقَاعِ الِاجْتِهَادِ لَا لِكَوْنِهِ صِفَةً فِيهِ- كَوْنُهُ خَبِيرًا:
*____________•* بِمَوَاقِعِ الْإِجْمَاعِ كَيْ لَا يَخْرِقَهُ
*____________•* وَالنَّاسِخِ وَالْمَنْسُوخِ
*____________•* وَأَسْبَابِ النُّزُولِ
*____________•* وَشَرْطِ الْمُتَوَاتِرِ وَالْآحَادِ
*____________•* وَالصَّحِيحِ وَالضَّعِيفِ
*____________•* وَحَالِ الرُّوَاةِ = وَيَكْفِي فِي زَمَانِنَا الرُّجُوعُ إِلَى أَئِمَّةِ ذَلِكَ
*____**__-* وَلَا يُشْتَرَطُ:
*____________•* عِلْمُ الْكَلَامِ
*____________•* وَتَفَارِيعُ الْفِقْهِ
*____________•* وَالذُّكُورَةُ
*____________•* وَالْحُرِّيَّةُ
*____________•* وَكَذَا الْعَدَالَةُ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ
*____________**__**_________**^*[الأشموني: قلت وفي مجيء ذا الخلف نظر ... إذ لا محل ههنا له ظهر]
*____**__-* وَلْيَبْحَثْ عَنِ الْمُعَارِضِ وَاللَّفْظِ هَلْ مَعَهُ قَرِينَةٌ؟
*____**__-* وَدُونَهُ[أي دون المجتهد المطلق] مُجْتَهِدُ الْمَذْهَبِ
*____________•* وَهُوَ الْمُتَمَكِّنُ مِنْ تَخْرِيجِ الْوُجُوهِ عَلَى نُصُوصِ إِمَامِهِ
*____**__-* وَدُونَهُ[أي دون مجتهد المذهب] مُجْتَهِدُ الْفُتْيَا
*____________•* وَهُوَ الْمُتَبَحِّرُ الْمُتَمَكِّنُ مِنْ تَرْجِيحِ قَوْلٍ عَلَى آخَرَ
*____**__-* وَالصَّحِيحُ جَوَازُ تَجَزُّؤِ الِاجْتِهَادِ
*____**__-* وَ[الصحيح] جَوَازُ الِاجْتِهَادِ لِلنَّبِيِّ  وَوُقُوعِهِ، وَثَالِثُهَا: فِي الْآرَاءِ وَالْحُرُوبِ فَقَطْ
*____________•* وَالصَّوَابُ أَنَّ اجْتِهَادَهُ  لَا يُخْطِئُ
*____________•* وَالْأَصَحُّ:
*_______________** أَنَّ الِاجْتِهَادَ جَائِزٌ فِي عَصْرِهِ
*_______________________؛* وَثَالِثُهَا: بِإِذْنِهِ صَرِيحًا قِيلَ أَوْ غَيْرَ صَرِيحٍ
*_______________________؛* وَرَابِعُهَا: لِلْبَعِيدِ
*_______________________؛* وَخَامِسُهَا: لِلْوُلَاةِ
*_______________** وَأَنَّهُ وَقَعَ:
*_______________________؛* وَثَالِثُهَا: لَمْ يَقَعْ لِلْحَاضِرِ
*_______________________؛* وَرَابِعُهَا: الْوَقْفُ

----------


## فتح البارى

> *____________•* فَقِيهُ النَّفْسِ وَإِنْ أَنْكَرَ الْقِيَاسَ
> *_________________________**^* وَثَالِثُهَا إِلَّا الْجَلِيَّ


الخلاف في أنه يخرج بإنكاره القياسَ عن فقاهة النفس أو لا، لا في اشتراط كونه فقيها وعدمه، حتى لا يكون معنى قوله: "ثالثها إلا الجلي" = وثالثها يشترط كونه فقيه النفس إلا إن أنكر القياس فلا يشترط ذلك! وهو فاسد مناف للمقصود. [حاشية البناني - بمعناه] 
فائدة:



> *_______________** أَنَّ الِاجْتِهَادَ جَائِزٌ فِي عَصْرِهِ
> *_______________________؛* وَثَالِثُهَا: بِإِذْنِهِ صَرِيحًا قِيلَ أَوْ غَيْرَ صَرِيحٍ
> *_______________________؛* وَرَابِعُهَا: لِلْبَعِيدِ
> *_______________________؛* وَخَامِسُهَا: لِلْوُلَاةِ


قال الزركشي -رحمه الله-:
*«*قال الإمام: "والخوض في هذه المسألة قليل الفائدة، لأنه لا ثمرة له في الفقه"
واعترضه الشيخ صدر الدين بن الوكيل وقال: في مسائل الفقه ما ينبني عليه؛ فلو شك في نجاسة إناءين ومعه ماء طاهر بيقين غيرهما، ففي جواز الاجتهاد وجهان:
أصحهما: نعم، وهو قول من يجوز في زمنه
والثاني: المنع، وتابعه المصنف في شرح المنهاج، وفيه نظر*». اهـ*

فعلق ابن العراقي -رحمه الله- :
*«*قلت: ليست هذه المسألة مبنية على تلك، وإنما اتفقتا في المدرك وفي وصف جامع؛ وهو الاجتهاد مع القدرة على اليقين، فإذا وصفت المسألة هكذا كان لها ثمرة الفقه، وإذا وصفت على ما تقدم كانت كلاما في أمر انقضى، والله أعلم*». اهـ*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*مَـسْـأَلَـةٌ
1275. وَاحِدٌ الْمُصِيبُ فِي أَحْكَامِ ... عَقْلِيَّةٍ وَمُنْكِرُ الْإِسْلَامِ
1276. مُخْطٍ أَثِيمٌ كَافِرٌ لَمْ يُعْذَرِ.... وَقَدْ رَأَى الْجَاحِظُ ثُمَّ الْعَنْبَرِي
1277. لَا إِثْمَ فِي الْعَقْلِيِّ ثُمَّ الْمُنْتَقَى ... إِنْ يَكُ مُسْلِمًا وَقِيلَ مُطْلَقَا
*[وفي نسخة: لا إثم في العقلي قيل مطلقا ... وقيل إن يُسلِم وعنه المنتقى]*
1278. وَقِيلَ زَادَ الْعَنْبَرِي كُلٌّ مُصِيبْ ... وَفِي الَّتِي لَا قَاطِعٌ فِيهَا يُصِيبْ
1279. كُلٌّ لَدَى صَاحِبَيِ النُّعْمَانِ .... وَالْبَازِ وَالشَّيْخِ وَبَاقِلَّانِي
1280. فَذَانِ قَالَا إِنَّ حُكْمَ اللهِ .... تَابِعُ ظَنِّهِ بِلَا اشْتِبَاهِ
1281. وَالْأَوَّلُونَ ثَمَّ أَمْرٌ لَوْ حَكَمْ ....كَانَ بِهِ مَنْ لَمْ يُصَادِفْهُ اتَّسَمْ
1282. أَصَابَ لَا حُكْمًا وَلَا انْتِهَاءَ .... بَلِ اجْتِهَادًا فِيهِ وَابْتِدَاءَ
1283. وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ وَاحِدٌ وَفِيهِ .... لِلَّهِ حُكْمٌ قَبْلَهُ عَلَيْهِ
1284. أَمَارَةٌ وَقِيلَ لَا وَالْمُعْتَمَدْ  ....كُلِّفَ أَنْ يُصِيبَهُ مَنِ اجْتَهَدْ
1285. وَأَنَّ مَنْ أَخْطَأَهُ لَا يَأثَمُ .... بَلْ أَجْرُهُ لِقَصْدِهِ مُنْحَتِمُ
1286. وَفَرْدٌ الْمُصِيبُ بِالْإِجْمَاعِ..  ...مَعْ قَاطِعٍ وَقِيلَ بِالنِّزَاعِ
1287. وَنَفْيُ إِثْمِ مُخْطِئٍ ذُو الِانْتِقَا.....و  إِنْ يُقَصِّرْ فَعَلَيْهِ اتُّفِقَا
*

**◄(جمع الجوامع)**[1275][1287]*
*__**__-* مَسْأَلَةٌ:
*________•* الْمُصِيبُ فِي الْعَقْلِيَّاتِ وَاحِدٌ
*______________** وَنَافِي الْإِسْلَامِ مُخْطِئٌ آثِمٌ كَافِرٌ
*_______________________؛*  وَقَالَ الْجَاحِظُ وَالْعَنْبَرِيّ  ُ: لَا يَأْثَمُ الْمُجْتَهِدُ
*______________________________  __________.* قِيلَ مُطْلَقًا
*______________________________  __________**.* وَقِيلَ: إِنْ كَانَ مُسْلِمًا
*______________________________  __________.* وَقِيلَ زَادَ الْعَنْبَرِيُّ: كُلٌّ مُصِيبٌ
*________•* *[غير العقليات]*
*___________(1)* أَمَّا الْمَسْأَلَةُ الَّتِي لَا قَاطِعَ فِيهَا:
*______________** فَقَالَ الشَّيْخُ وَالْقَاضِي وَأَبُو يُوسُفَ وَمُحَمَّدٌ وَابْنُ سُرَيْجٍ: كُلُّ مُجْتَهِدٍ مُصِيبٌ
*_______________________؛* ثُمَّ قَالَ الْأَوَّلَانِ: حُكْمُ اللَّهِ تَابِعٌ لِظَنِّ الْمُجْتَهِدِ
*_______________________؛* وَقَالَ الثَّلَاثَةُ: هُنَاكَ مَا لَوْ حَكَمَ لَكَانَ بِهِ
*_____________________________^* وَمِنْ ثَمَّ قَالُوا: أَصَابَ اجْتِهَادًا لَا حُكْمًا وَابْتِدَاءً لَا انْتِهَاءً
*______________** وَالصَّحِيحُ وِفَاقًا لِلْجُمْهُورِ: أَنَّ الْمُصِيبَ وَاحِدٌ
*__________________________**^* *[قالوا:]*وَلِلَّهِ تَعَالَى حُكْمٌ قَبْلَ الِاجْتِهَادِ:
*______________________________  __________**؛* قِيلَ لَا دَلِيلَ عَلَيْهِ
*______________________________  __________**؛* وَالصَّحِيحُ:
*______________________________  _____________,* أَنَّ عَلَيْهِ أَمَارَةً
*______________________________  _____________**,* وَأَنَّهُ مُكَلَّفٌ بِإِصَابَتِهِ
*______________________________  _____________**,* وَأَنَّ مُخْطِئَهُ لَا يَأْثَمُ بَلْ يُؤْجَرُ
*___________(2)* أَمَّا الْجُزْئِيَّةُ الَّتِي فِيهَا قَاطِعٌ *=* فَالْمُصِيبُ فِيهَا وَاحِدٌ وِفَاقًا وَقِيلَ عَلَى الْخِلَافِ
*______________________________  _** وَلَا يَأْثَمُ الْمُخْطِئُ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ

*________•* وَمَتَى قَصَّرَ مُجْتَهِدٌ أَثِمَ وِفَاقًا.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*مَـسْـأَلَـةٌ
1288. لَا يُنْقَضُ الْحُكْمُ بِالِاجْتِهَادِ ... قَطْعًا فَإِنْ خَالَفَ نَصًّا بَادِي
1289. أَوْ ظَاهِرًا وَلَوْ قِيَاسًا لَا خَفِي ... أَوْ حُكْمُهُ بِغَيْرِ رَأْيِهِ يَفِي
1290. أَوْ بِخِلَافِ نَصِّ مَنْ قَلَّدَهُ ... يُنْقَضْ وَإِنْ يَنْكِحْ وَمَا أَشْهَدَهُ
1291. ثُمَّ تَغَيَّرَ اجْتِهَادٌ مِنْهُ أَوْ ... إِمَامِهِ فِي حَظْرِهَا خُلْفٌ حَكَوْا
* [الأشموني: قلت وعندي إن بصحة حكَم ... قاضٍ فلا كما به الهندي جزم]*
1292. وَمَنْ تَغَيَّرَ اجْتِهَادُهُ وَجَبْ ... إِعْلَامُ مُسْتَفْتٍ بِهِ كَيْمَا انْقَلَبْ * [خ: كي ينقلب]*
*[الأشموني: قلت وذا يلزمه قبل العمل ... وهكذا بعد إذا أوجب حَلّْ]*
1293. وَالْفِعْلُ لَا يُنْقَضْ وَلَا يَضْمَنُ مَا ... يَتْلَفْ فَإِنْ لِقَاطِعٍ فَأَلْزِمَا
* 
**◄(جمع الجوامع)**[1288][1293]**
__**__-* مَسْأَلَةٌ: لَا يُنْقَضُ الْحُكْمُ فِي الِاجْتِهَادِيّ  َاتِ وِفَاقًا
*________•* فَإِنْ خَالَفَ نَصًّا، أَوْ حَكَمَ بِخِلَافِ اجْتِهَادِهِ، أَوْ حَكَمَ بِخِلَافِ نَصِّ إِمَامِهِ غَيْرَ مُقَلِّدٍ غَيْرَهُ حَيْثُ يَجُوزُ *=* نُقِضَ
*______________** وَلَوْ تَزَوَّجَ بِغَيْرِ وَلِيٍّ ثُمَّ تَغَيَّرَ اجْتِهَادُهُ *= * فَالْأَصَحُّ تَحْرِيمُهَا عَلَيْهِ
*_______________________؛* وَكَذَا الْمُقَلِّدُ يَتَغَيَّرُ اجْتِهَادُ إِمَامِهِ
*______________** وَمَنْ تَغَيَّرَ اجْتِهَادُهُ *=* أَعْلَمَ الْمُسْتَفْتِيَ لِيَكُفَّ
*_______________________؛* وَلَا يُنْقَضُ مَعْمُولُهُ
*_______________________؛* وَلَا يَضْمَنُ الْمُتْلَفَ إِنْ تَغَيَّرَ لَا لِقَاطِعٍ

----------


## فتح البارى

> *[الأشموني: قلت وعندي إن بصحة حكَم ... قاضٍ فلا كما به الهندي جزم]
> *


وقيل تحرم؛ لأن حكم الحاكم إنما يفيد الحِل لمن يعتقده [حاشية البناني]



> *1292. وَمَنْ تَغَيَّرَ اجْتِهَادُهُ وَجَبْ ... إِعْلَامُ مُسْتَفْتٍ بِهِ كَيْمَا انْقَلَبْ**
> [الأشموني: قلت وذا يلزمه قبل العمل ... وهكذا بعد إذا أوجب حَلّْ]*


قال الإمام النووي -رحمه الله-: (ويلزم المفتي إعلامه برجوعه قبل العمل، وكذا بعده حيث يجب النقض) [الروضة]
وقد نظم الأشموني هذا، والذي في المطبوع:
قلت وذا يلزم قبل العمل ... وهكذا بعد إذا أوجب حل

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*مَـسْـأَلَـةٌ
1294. يَجُوزُ أَنْ يُقَالَ لِلنَّبِيِّ .... احْكُمْ بِمَا تَشَاءُ أَوْ صَفِيِّ
1295. فَهْوَ صَوَابٌ وَيَكُونُ مُدْرَكَا ... شَرْعًا وَتَفْوِيضًا يُسَمَّى ذَلِكَا
1296. ثَالِثُهَا الْمَنْعُ لِعَالِمٍ وَلَمْ ... يَقَعْ عَلَى الْأَقْوَى وَمُوسَى قَدْ جَزَمْ
1297. نَظِيرُ هَذَا الْخُلْفُ فِي أَصْلٍ شُهِرْ .... تَعْلِيقُ أَمْرٍ بِاخْتِيَارِ مَنْ أُمِرْ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[1294][1297]*
*__**__-* مَسْأَلَةٌ: *[التفويض]*
*________•* يَجُوزُ أَنْ يُقَالَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَوْ عَالِمٍ: "احْكُمْ بِمَا تَشَاءُ فَهُوَ صَوَابٌ"، وَيَكُونُ مُدْرَكًا شَرْعِيًّا
*______________** وَيُسَمَّى التَّفْوِيضَ
*______________** وَتَرَدَّدَ الشَّافِعِيُّ:
*_____________________؛* قِيلَ: فِي الْجَوَازِ
*_____________________؛* وَقِيلَ: فِي الْوُقُوعِ
*______________** وَقَالَ ابْنُ السَّمْعَانِيِّ: يَجُوزُ لِلنَّبِيِّ دُونَ الْعَالِمِ
*______________** ثُمَّ الْمُخْتَارُ: لَمْ يَقَعْ 
*________•* وَفِي تَعَلُّقِ الْأَمْرِ بِاخْتِيَارِ الْمَأْمُورِ = تَرَدُّدٌ [هذه مسألة استطرادية، ومحلها باب الأمر،
*____________________**__________*وذكرت هنا بجامع التفويض في كلٍّ]

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*مَسْأَلَةٌ
1298. الْحَدُّ لِلتَّقْلِيدِ أَخْذُ الْقَوْلِ مِنْ.....حَيْثُ دَلِيلُهُ عَلَيْهِ مَا زُكِنْ
1299. وَلَازِمٌ لِغَيْرِ ذِي اجْتِهَادِ.....وَ  ِيلَ إِنْ بَانَ انْتِفَا الْفَسَادِ
*[الأشموني: قلت وذا الشرط الذي قد أطلقا ... لعالم للاجتهاد ما ارتقى]*
1300. وَقِيلَ مَا لِعَالِمٍ أَنْ قَلَّدَا.....وَلَ  ْ يَكُونُ لَمْ يَصِرْ مُجْتَهِدَا
1301. قِيلَ وَلَا الْعَامِيِّ وَالْمُجْتَهِدُ  .....إِنْ يَجْتَهِدْ وَظَنَّ لَا يُقَلِّدُ
1302. كَذَاكَ إِنْ لَمْ يَجْتَهِدْ عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ ....ثَالِثُهَا الْجَوَازُ لِلْقَاضِي وَضَحْ
1303. وَقِيلَ لِلضِّيقِ وَقِيلَ إِنْ يَرَى....أَعْلَى وَقِيلَ فِي الَّذِي لَهُ جَرَى

*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[1298][1303]*
*____**__-* مَسْأَلَةٌ: التَّقْلِيدُ أَخْذُ الْقَوْلِ مِنْ غَيْرِ مَعْرِفَةِ دَلِيلِهِ
*___________(1)* وَيَلْزَمُ غَيْرَ الْمُجْتَهِدِ
*_________________•* وَقِيلَ: بِشَرْطِ تَبَيُّنِ صِحَّةِ اجْتِهَادِهِ 
*_________________•* وَمَنَعَ الْأُسْتَاذُ التَّقْلِيدَ فِي الْقَوَاطِعِ
*_________________•* وَقِيلَ: لَا يُقَلِّدُ عَالِمٌ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُجْتَهِدًا
*___________(2)* *[المجتهد]:*
*_________________•* أَمَّا ظَانُّ الْحُكْمِ بِاجْتِهَادِهِ = فَيَحْرُمُ عَلَيْهِ التَّقْلِيدُ لِمُخَالَفَتِهِ
*_________________•* وَكَذَا الْمُجْتَهِدُ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ *[= الأشموني: قلت عنى مَن لاجتهاد أُهِّلا ... لكنه اجتهاده ما أَعملا]*
*_________________________** وَثَالِثُهَا: يَجُوزُ لِلْقَاضِي
*_________________________** وَرَابِعُهَا: يَجُوزُ تَقْلِيدُ الْأَعْلَمِ
*_________________________** وَخَامِسُهَا: عِنْدَ ضِيقِ الْوَقْتِ
*_________________________** وَسَادِسُهَا: فِيمَا يَخُصُّهُ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*مَسْأَلَةٌ
1304. إِنْ يَتَكَرَّرْ حَادِثٌ وَقَدْ طَرَا.....مَا يَقْتَضِي الْرُّجُوعَ أَوْ مَا ذَكَرَا
1305. دَلِيلَهُ الْأَوَّلَ جَدَّدَ النَّظَرْ....حَتْ  مًا عَلَى الْمَشْهُورِ دُونَ مَنْ ذَكَرْ
1306. وَهَكَذَا إِعَادَةُ الْمُسْتَفْتِي..  ......سُؤَالَهُ وَلَوْ تِبَاعَ مَيْتِ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[11304][1306]*
*____**__-* مَسْأَلَةٌ:
*__________•* إِذَا تَكَرَّرَتِ الْوَاقِعَةُ:
*______________** وَتَجَدَّدَ مَا يَقْتَضِي الرُّجُوعَ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ ذَاكِرًا لِلدَّلِيلِ الْأَوَّلِ = وَجَبَ تَجْدِيدُ النَّظَرِ قَطْعًا
*______________** وَكَذَا *[يجب تجديده]* إِنْ لَمْ يَتَجَدَّدْ *[ما يقتضي الرجوع ولم يكن ذاكرا للدليل]*
*______________** لَا إِنْ كَانَ ذَاكِرًا *[للدليل]*
*__________•* وَكَذَا الْعَامِّيُّ يَسْتَفْتِي وَلَوْ مُقَلِّدَ مَيِّتٍ ثُمَّ تَقَعُ تِلْكَ الْحَادِثَةُ = هَلْ يُعِيدُ السُّؤَالَ؟

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*مَسْأَلَةٌ
1307. ثَالِثُهَا الْمُخْتَارُ فِي الْمَفْضُولِ جَازْ....تَقْلِيد  ُهُ إِنْ يَعْتَقِدْ سَاوَى وَمَازْ *[خ: فاز]*
1308. فَالْبَحْثُ عَنْ أَرْجَحِهِمْ لَا يَلْزَمُ.....أَوْ يَعْتقِدْ رُجْحَانَ فَرْدٍ مِنْهُمُ
1309. فَلْيَتَعَيَّنْ وَالَّذِي عِلْمًا رَجَحْ.....فَوْقَ الَّذِي فِي وَرَعٍ عَلَى الْأَصَحّْ
1310. وَقُلِّدَ الْمَيِّتُ فِي الْقَوِيِّ .......ثَالِثُهَا بِشَرْطِ فَقْدِ الْحَيِّ
1311. وَجُوِّزَ اسْتِفْتَاءُ مَنْ قَدْ عُرِفَا.....أَهْل  ا لَهُ أَوْ ظُنَّ حَيْثُ لَا خَفَا
1312. بِشُهْرَةٍ بِالْعِلْمِ وَالْعَدَالَهْ..  ....أَوِ انْتِصَابِهِ وَالِاسْتِفْتَا لَهْ
1313. وَلَوْ يَكُونُ قَاضِيًا وَقِيلَ لَا....ذَا فِي الْمُعَامَلَاتِ لَا مَنْ جُهِلَا
1314. وَحَتْمُ بَحْثِ عِلْمِهِ وَالِاكْتِفَا...  ِالسَّتْرِ وَالْوَاحِدِ فِي ذَا الْمُقْتَفَى
1315. وَجَازَ عَنْ مَأْخَذِهِ إِنْ يَسْأَلِ*[خ: أن يسألا**]* .... مُسْتَرْشِدًا وَلْيُبْدِ إِنْ كَانَ جَلِي *[خ: جلا**]*

*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[11307][1315]*
*__**__-* مَسْأَلَةٌ:
*_______•* تَقْلِيدُ الْمَفْضُولِ أَقْوَالٌ:
*__________** ثَالِثُهَا الْمُخْتَارُ: يَجُوزُ لِمُعْتَقِدِهِ فَاضِلًا أَوْ مُسَاوِيًا؛ وَمِنْ ثَمَّ:
*____________________؛* لَمْ يَجِبِ الْبَحْثُ عَنِ الْأَرْجَحِ
*____________________؛* فَإِنْ اعْتَقَدَ رُجْحَانَ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ تَعَيَّنَ
*____________________؛* وَالرَّاجِحُ عِلْمًا فَوْقَ الرَّاجِحِ وَرَعًا فِي الْأَصَحِّ

*_______•* وَيَجُوزُ تَقْلِيدُ الْمَيِّتِ خِلَافًا لِلْإِمَامِ
*__________** وَثَالِثُهَا: إِنْ فُقِدَ الْحَيُّ
*__________** وَرَابِعُهَا: قَالَ الْهِنْدِيُّ: إِنْ نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُ مُجْتَهِدٌ فِي مَذْهَبِهِ [أسقطه السيوطي، قال الأشموني:
*_________**_____**__________**_________*إذ الكلام في الذي عنه انضبط ... فلا يجيء ما الصفي قد شرط]

*_______•* وَيَجُوزُ اسْتِفْتَاءُ:
*__________** مَنْ عُرِفَ بِالْأَهْلِيَّة  ِ أَوْ ظُنَّ بِاشْتِهَارِهِ بِالْعِلْمِ وَالْعَدَالَةِ وَانْتِصَابِهِ وَالنَّاسُ مُسْتَفْتُونَ
*________________؛* وَلَوْ قَاضِيًا
*____________________,* وَقِيلَ: لَا يُفْتِي قَاضٍ فِي الْمُعَامَلَاتِ
*__________** لَا الْمَجْهُولِ *[علما أو عدالة]*
*________________؛* وَالْأَصَحُّ:
*____________________,* وُجُوبُ الْبَحْثِ عَنْ عِلْمِهِ
*____________________,* وَالِاكْتِفَاءُ  :
*________________________.* بِظَاهِرِ الْعَدَالَةِ
*________________________.* وَبِخَبَرِ الْوَاحِدِ

*_______•* *[سؤال العامي عن مأخذ المجتهد]:* 
*__________** وَلِلْعَامِّيِّ سُؤَالُهُ عَنْ مَأْخَذِهِ اسْتِرْشَادًا
*__________** ثُمَّ عَلَيْهِ *[أي: على العالم]* بَيَانُهُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ خَفِيًّا

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*مَسْأَلَةٌ
1316. يَجُوزُ لِلْمُجْتَهِدِ الْمُقَيَّدِ.....  ِالْمَذْهَبِ الْإِفْتَاءُ فِي الْمُعْتَمَدِ
1317. ثَالِثُهَا لِفَقْدِهِ وَالرَّابِعُ......  جَازَ لِمَنْ قَلَّدَ وَهْوَ الْوَاقِعُ
1318. وَالْمَنْعَ لِلْعَامِيِّ مُطْلَقًا وَلَوْ....دَلِيلُ  هَا نَصٌّ عَلَى الْأَقْوَى رَأَوْا
1319. جَازَ خُلُوُّ الْعَصْرِ عَنْ مُجْتَهِدِ.....وَ  ُطْلَقًا يَمْنَعُ قَوْمُ أَحْمَدِ
1320. وَابْنُ دَقِيقِ الْعِيدِ لَا إِنْ أَتَتِ ....أَشْرَاطُهَا وَالْمُرْتَضَى لَمْ يَثْبُتِ
1321. إِذَا بِقَوْلِ مُفْتٍ الْعَامِي عَمِلْ....لَيْسَ لَهُ الرُّجُوعُ إِجْمَاعًا نُقِلْ
1322. وَقِيلَ بِالْإِفْتَاءِ يَلْزَمُ الْعَمَلْ...وَقِ  لَ بِالشُّرُوعِ قِيلَ أَوْ حَصَلْ
1323. مِنْهُ الْتِزَامٌ وَرَأَى السَّمْعَانِي....  إِنْ مَالَتِ النَّفْسُ لِلِاطْمِئْنَان  ِ
1324. وَابْنُ الصَّلَاحِ وَالنَّوَاوِي إِنْ فُقِدْ....سِوَاهُ وَالتَّخْيِيرَ جَوِّزْ إِنْ وُجِدْ
1325. وَصُحِّحَ الْجَوَازُ فِي حُكْمٍ سِوَاهْ....وَالِا  لْتِزَامُ بِمُعَيَّنٍ[خ: لمعين] رَآهْ
1326. أَرْجَحَ أَوْ مُسَاوِيًا وَإِنَّ لَهْ.....خُرُوجَهُ عَنْهُ وَلَوْ فِي مَسْأَلَهْ
1327. ثَالِثُهَا لَا الْبَعْضِ وَالتَّتَبُّعُ..  ....لِرُخَصٍ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ يُمْنَعُ


*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[11316]:[1327]*
*__**__-** مَسْأَلَةٌ:
**_______•** يَجُوزُ لِلْقَادِرِ عَلَى التَّفْرِيعِ وَالتَّرْجِيحِ -وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُجْتَهِدًا- الْإِفْتَاءُ بِمَذْهَبِ مُجْتَهِدٍ اطَّلَعَ عَلَى مَأْخَذِهِ وَاعْتَقَدَهُ
**_____________*** وَثَالِثُهَا: عِنْدَ عَدَمِ الْمُجْتَهِدِ
**_____________*** وَرَابِعُهَا: وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَادِرًا لِأَنَّهُ نَاقِلٌ*
*_______•** وَيَجُوزُ خُلُوُّ الزَّمَانِ عَنْ مُجْتَهِدٍ
**_____________*** خِلَافًا:
**________________؛* لِلْحَنَابِلَةِ *مُطْلَقًا
**________________؛** وَلِابْنِ دَقِيقِ الْعِيدِ مَا لَمْ يَتَدَاعَ الزَّمَانُ بِتَزَلْزُلِ الْقَوَاعِدِ * 
*_____________*** وَالْمُخْتَارُ لَمْ يَثْبُتُ وُقُوعُهُ*

*_______•* [وقت لزوم العامي العمل بقول المجتهد]
*_____________(1)** وَإِذَا عَمِلَ الْعَامِّيُّ بِقَوْلِ مُجْتَهِدٍ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ الرُّجُوعُ عَنْهُ
**_____________(2)* [أن يكون قبل العمل]:
*__________________** *وَقِيلَ: يَلْزَمُهُ الْعَمَلُ بِمُجَرَّدِ الْإِفْتَاءِ
**__________________*** وَقِيلَ: بِالشُّرُوعِ فِي الْعَمَلِ
**__________________*** وَقِيلَ: إِنِ الْتَزَمَهُ
**__________________*** وَقَالَ السَّمْعَانِيُّ  : إِنْ وَقَعَ فِي نَفْسِهِ صِحَّتُهُ
**__________________*** وَقَالَ ابْنُ الصَّلَاحِ: إِنْ لَمْ يُوجَدْ مُفْتٍ آخَرَ، فَإِنْ وُجِدَ تَخَيَّرَ بَيْنَهُمَا*
*__________________*** وَالْأَصَحُّ جَوَازُهُ فِي حُكْمٍ آخَرَ*

*_______•** وَ[الأصح] أَنَّهُ يَجِبُ الْتِزَامُ مَذْهَبٍ مُعَيَّنٍ يَعْتَقِدُهُ أَرْجَحَ أَوْ مُسَاوِيًا*
*_____________*** ثُمَّ [في المساوي] يَنْبَغِي السَّعْيُ فِي اعْتِقَادِهِ أَرْجَحَ*
*_____________*** ثُمَّ فِي خُرُوجِهِ عَنْهُ أَقْوَالٌ؛ ثَالِثُهَا: لَا يَجُوزُ فِي بَعْضِ الْمَسَائِلِ*
*___________________؛** وَ[الأصح] أَنَّهُ يَمْتَنِعُ تَتَبُّعُ الرُّخَصِ
**_____________________________’** وَخَالَفَ أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْمَرْوَزِيِّ*
*______________________**_____________^*[=الأشموني: قلت وفي ما قاله عندي نظر ... في الرافعي أنه له حظر]

----------


## فتح البارى

فائدة:
قال الإمام ابن العراقي -رحمه الله- : في "الغيث الهامع":
*«*قلت مرة لشيخنا الإمام البلقيني -رحمه الله-: ما يقصر بالشيخ تقي الدين السبكي عن الاجتهاد وقد استكمل آلاته؟ وكيف يقلد؟
 ولم أذكره هو استحياء منه لما أريد أن أرتب على ذلك، فسكت عنه.
فقلت: ما عندي أن الامتناع من ذلك إلا للوظائف التي قررت للفقهاء على المذاهب الأربعة، وأن من خرج عن ذلك واجتهد لم ينله شيء من ذلك وحرم ولاية القضاء وامتنع الناس من استفتائه ونسب للبدعة!
فتبسم ووافقني على ذلك*». اهـ*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

بوركت
وقد حصل نحو ذلك لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية؛ فقد كان يدرّس على مذهب الحنابلة ويأخذ من وقفهم، فاعتُرض عليه بأنه مجتهد والوقف مسمى للحنابلة فقط، فقال: إنما آخذ على علمي بمذهب أحمد، لا على تقليدي له.

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم

----------


## فتح البارى

*هذه المشاركة والتي تليها مكان المشاركة (39)
◄*(الكوكب الساطع)(الْحُرُوفُ)
269. (إِذًا) جَوَابًا وَجزَاءً صَاحَبَا ... فَقِيلَ دَائِمًا وَقِيلَ غَالِبَا
270. لِلشَّرْطِ (إِنْ) وَالنَّفْيِ وَالزِّيَادَةِ .. وَالشَّكَّ وَالْإِبْهَامَ (أَوْ) أَفَادَتِ
271. وَمُطْلَقَ الْجَمْعِ وَلِلتَّفْصِيلِ .... وَأَنْكَرَ التَّقْسِيمَ فِي التَّسْهِيلِ
272. وَكَـ"إِلَى" وَ"بَلْ" وَلِلتَّخْيِيرِ ... كَذَا لِتَقْرِيبٍ لَدَى الْحَرِيرِي
273. (أَيْ) لِنَدَا الْأَوْسَطِ فِي الشَّهِيرِ ... لَا الْقُرْبِ وَالْبُعْدِ وَلِلتَّفْسِيرِ
274. لِلشَّرْطِ (أَيٌّ) وَلِلِاسْتِفْهَ  امِ ثُمّْ .... مَوْصُولَةٌ وَذَاتُ وَصْفٍ قِيلَ ضُمّْ
275. ثُمَّ عَلَى مَعْنَى الْكَمَالِ فِيهِ دَلّْ ... وَوُصْلَةٌ إِلَى نِدَا مَا فِيهِ "أَلْ"
276. لِلْمَاضِ (إِذْ) وَرَجِّحِ الْمُسْتَقْبَلَ  ا ... ظَرْفًا وَمَفْعُولًا بِهِ وَبَدَلَا
277. مِنْهُ وَذَاتَ الْجَرِّ بِالزَّمَانِ .... وَحَرْفًا اوْ ظَرْفِيَّةً قَوْلَانِ
278. إِنْ عَلَّلَتْ وَلِلْمُفَاجَاة  ِ كَذَا ... عَنْ سِيبَوَيْهِ فَجَرَى خُلْفُ "إِذَا"
279. ظَرْفٌ لِلِاسْتِقْبَال  ِ وَالشَّرْطِ (إِذَا) ... وَقَلَّ أَنْ تَخْرُجَ عَنْ أَفْرَادِ ذَا
280. وَلِلْمُفَاجَاة  ِ فَقِيلَ حَرْفَا .. أَوْ لِمَكَانٍ أَوْ زَمَانٍ ظَرْفَا
[الأشموني: إذا الفجا حرفٌ وفاق السالكِ ... في مذهب الأخفش وابن مالكِ
______زمخشري الزجاجُ بل ظرف زمان ... مبرد مع ابن عصفور مكان]
281. (إِلَى) لِلِانْتِهَا وَمَعْنَى "فِي" وَ"مَعْ" ... وَ"مِنْ" وَ"عِنْدَ" وَلِتَبْيِينٍ تَقَعْ*
*

----------


## فتح البارى



----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(جمع الجوامع)*[269]:[281]
◘ (الْحُرُوفُ)
*__**__-* أَحَدُهَا (إِذَنْ):
*___________•* قَالَ سِيبَوَيْهِ: لِلْجَوَابِ وَالْجَزَاءِ
*____________________** قَالَ الشَّلَوْبِينُ: دَائِمًا
*____________________** وَالْفَارِسِيُّ: غَالِبًا
*__**__-* الثَّانِي (إِنْ):
*___________•* لِلشَّرْطِ
*___________•* وَالنَّفْيِ
*___________•* وَالزِّيَادَةِ
*__**__-* الثَّالِثُ (أَوْ):
*___________•* لِلشَّكِّ
*___________•* وَالْإِبْهَامِ
*___________•* وَالتَّخْيِيرِ
*___________•* وَمُطْلَقِ الْجَمْعِ
*___________•* وَالتَّقْسِيمِ
*___________•* وَبِمَعْنَى "إِلَى"
*___________•* وَالْإِضْرَابِ كَـ"بَلْ"
*___________•* قَالَ الْحَرِيرِيُّ: وَالتَّقْرِيبِ، نَحْوُ: مَا أَدْرِي أَسَلَّمَ أَوْ وَدَّعَ
*___________*[الأشموني: وقرَّبت كذا الحريري ادعى ... كليت شعري سلما أو ودعا]
*__**__-* الرَّابِعُ (أَيْ):
*___________•* بِالْفَتْحِ وَالسُّكُونِ:
*__________________** لِلتَّفْسِيرِ
*__________________** وَلِنِدَاءِ الْقَرِيبِ أَوِ الْبَعِيدِ أَوِ الْمُتَوَسِّطِ = أَقْوَالٌ.
*___________•* وَبِالتَّشْدِيد  ِ:
*__________________** لِلشَّرْطِ
*__________________** وَالِاسْتِفْهَا  مِ
*__________________** وَمَوْصُولَةٌ
*__________________** وَدَالَّةٌ عَلَى مَعْنَى الْكَمَالِ
*__________________** وَوُصْلَةٌ لِنِدَاءِ مَا فِيهِ (أَلْ).
*__**__-* الْخَامِسُ (إِذْ):
*___________•* اسْمٌ:
*_______________** لِلْمَاضِي:
*_____________________؛* ظَرْفًا
*_____________________؛* وَمَفْعُولًا بِهِ
*_____________________؛* وَبَدَلًا مِنَ الْمَفْعُولِ
*_____________________؛* وَمُضَافًا إلَيْهَا اسْمُ زَمَانٍ
*_______________** وَلِلْمُسْتَقْب  َلِ [المستقبل] فِي الْأَصَحِّ
*___________•* وَتَرِدُ لِلتَّعْلِيلِ:
*_______________** حَرْفًا
*_______________** أَوْ [وقيل] ظَرْفًا
*___________•* وَلِلْمُفَاجَأَ  ةِ وِفَاقًا لِسِيبَوَيْهِ
*__**__-* السَّادِسُ (إِذَا):
*___________•* لِلْمُفَاجَأَةِ  :
*__________________** حَرْفًا: وِفَاقًا لِلْأَخْفَشِ وَابْنِ مَالِكٍ
*__________________** وَقَالَ الْمُبَرِّدُ وَابْنُ عُصْفُورٍ: ظَرْفَ مَكَانٍ
*__________________** وَالزَّجَّاجُ وَالزَّمَخْشَرِ  يُّ: ظَرْفَ زَمَانٍ
*___________•* وَتَرِدُ ظَرْفًا لِلْمُسْتَقْبَل  ِ مُضَمَّنَةً مَعْنَى الشَّرْطِ غَالِبًا
*__________________** وَنَدَرَ مَجِيئُهَا لِلْمَاضِي وَالْحَالِ.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*مسألة
1328. يَمْتَنِعُ التَّقْلِيدُ فِي الْعَقَائِدِ......  .لِلْفَخْرِ وَالْأُسْتَاذِ ثُمَّ الْآمِدِي
1329. وَالْعَنْبَرِي جَوَّزَهُ وَقَدْ حَظَرْ.....أَسْلَ  فُنَا كَالشَّافِعِي فِيهَا النَّظَرْ
1330. ثُمَّ عَلَى الْأَوَّلِ إِنْ يُقَلِّدِ......فَمُؤْمِنٌ عَاصٍ عَلَى الْمُعْتَمَدِ
1331. لَكِنْ أَبُو هَاشِمِ لَمْ يَعْتَبِرِ......إِ  يـمَانَهُ وَقَدْ عُزِي لِلْأَشْعَرِي
1332. قَالَ القُشَيْرِيُّ عَلَيْهِ مُفْتَرَى ...وَالْحَقُّ إِنْ يَأْخُذْ بِقَوْلِ مَنْ عَرَى
1333. بِغَيْرِ حُجَّةٍ بِأَدْنَى وَهْمِ........لَمْ يَكْفِهِ وَيَكْتَفِي بِالْجَزْمِ
1334. فَلْيَجْزِمِ الْعَقْدَ وَلَا يُنَاكِثُ.......بِ  نَّمَا الْعَالَمُ حَقًّا حَادِثُ
1335. صَانِعُهُ اللهُ الَّذِي تَوَحَّدَا.....قَ  ِيمٌ ايْ مَا لِوُجُودِهِ ابْتِدَا
1336. وَالْوَاحِدُ الشَّيْءُ الَّذِي لَا يَنْقَسِمْ....وَل  َا يُشَبَّهُ بِوَجْهٍ قَدْ رُسِمْ
1337. وَذَاتُهُ كُلَّ الذَّوَاتِ نَافَتِ.......وَعِلْمُهَا لِلْخَلْقِ غَيْرُ ثَابِتِ
1338. وَاخْتَلَفُوا هَلْ عِلْمُهَا فِي الْآخِرَهْ.....يُ  ْكِنُنَا قَوْلَانِ لِلْأَشَاعِرَهْ
1339. لَيْسَ بِجَوْهَرٍ وَلَا بِجِسْمِ.....أَوْ عَرَضٍ كَاللَّوْنِ أَوْ كَالطَّعْمِ
1340. وَلَمْ يَزَلْ سُبْحَانَهُ وَلَا مَكَانْ......مُنْف  َرِدًا فِي ذَاتِهِ وَلَا زَمَانْ
1341. وَأَحْدَثَ الْعَالَمَ لَا لِمَنْفَعَهْ.....  َرُومُهَا وَلَوْ يَشَا مَا اخْتَرَعَهْ
1342. فَهْوَ لِمَا يُرِيدُ فَعَّالٌ وَلَا.......يَلْزَمُهُ شَيْءٌ تَعَالَى وَعَلَا
1343. وَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ مِثْلَهُ ثُمَّ الْقَدَرْ....مِنْ  هُ الَّذِي يَحْدُثُ مِنْ خَيْرٍ وَشَرّْ
1344. وَوَاجِبٌ تَنْزِيهُ الِاعْتِقَادِ......عَنِ الْحُلُولِ وَعَنِ اتِّحَادِ
1345. وَنَصَّ فِي إِحْيَائِهِ الْغَزَالِي......م  َنْ قَالَ هَذَا فَاسِدُ الْخَيَالِ
1346. قُدْرَتُهُ لِكُلِّ مَا لَمْ يَسْتَحِلْ......وَعِلْمُهُ لِكُلِّ مَعْلُومٍ شَمِلْ
1347. لِكُلِّ كُلِّيٍّ وَجُزْئِي وَسُكُونْ.......يُرِيدُ مَا يَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ يَكُونْ
1348. أَوْ لَا فَلَا يُرِيدُ وَالْبَقَـاءُ....  ...لَيْسَ لَهُ بَـدْءٌ وَلَا انْتِهَاءُ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[11328]:[1348]*
*__**__-* مَسْأَلَةٌ
*_______•* اخْتُلِفَ فِي التَّقْلِيدِ فِي أُصُولِ الدِّينِ
*_____________** وَقِيلَ النَّظَرُ فِيهِ حَرَامٌ
*_____________** وَعَنْ الْأَشْعَرِيِّ: لَا يَصِحُّ إِيمَانُ الْمُقَلِّدِ
*______________________؛* وَقَالَ الْقُشَيْرِيُّ: مَكْذُوبٌ عَلَيْهِ
*_____________** وَالتَّحْقِيقُ: إِنْ كَانَ أَخْذَ قَوْلِ الْغَيْرِ بِغَيْرِ حُجَّةٍ مَعَ احْتِمَالِ شَكٍّ أَوْ وَهْمٍ فَلَا يَكْفِي=
*________**___________*وَإِنْ كَانَ جَزْمًا فَيَكْفِي خِلَافًا لِأَبِي هَاشِمٍ
*_______•* فَلْيَجْزِمْ عَقْدَهُ بِأَنَّ الْعَالَمَ مُحْدَثٌ وَلَهُ صَانِعٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ
*_____________** وَالْوَاحِدُ الشَّيْءُ الَّذِي لَا يَنْقَسِمُ وَلَا يُشَبَّهُ بِوَجْهٍ
*_______•*وَاَللَّهُ -تَعَالَى-:
*_**____________** قَدِيمٌ لَا ابْتِدَاءَ لِوُجُودِهِ
*_____________** حَقِيقَتُهُ مُخَالِفَةٌ لِسَائِرِ الْحَقَائِقِ
*________________؛* قَالَ الْمُحَقِّقُونَ لَيْسَتْ مَعْلُومَةً الْآنَ
*________________؛* وَاخْتَلَفُوا هَلْ يُمْكِنُ عِلْمُهَا فِي الْآخِرَةِ؟
*_____________** لَيْسَ بِجِسْمٍ وَلَا جَوْهَرٍ وَلَا عَرَضٍ
*_____________** وَلَمْ يَزَلْ وَحْدَهُ وَلَا مَكَانَ وَلَا زَمَانَ وَلَا قُطْرَ وَلَا أَوَانَ
*_____________** ثُمَّ أَحْدَثَ هَذَا الْعَالَمَ مِنْ غَيْرِ احْتِيَاجٍ وَلَوْ شَاءَ مَا اخْتَرَعَهُ
*________________؛* لَمْ يَحْدُثْ بِابْتِدَاعِهِ فِي ذَاتِهِ حَادِثٌ
*_____________**  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فَعَّالٌ لِمَا يُرِيدُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
*_____________**  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
*_____________** الْقَدَرُ خَيْرُهُ وَشَرُّهُ مِنْهُ
*_____________** عِلْمُهُ شَامِلٌ لِكُلِّ مَعْلُومٍ جُزْئِيَّاتٌ وَكُلِّيَّاتٌ
*_____________** وَقُدْرَتُهُ [شاملة] لِكُلِّ مَقْدُورٍ
*_____________** مَا عُلِمَ أَنَّهُ يَكُونُ أَرَادَهُ، وَمَا لَا فَلَا
*_____________** بَقَاؤُهُ غَيْرَ مُسْتَفْتَحٍ وَلَا مُتَنَاهٍ

----------


## فتح البارى

قال ابن العراقي -رحمه الله- في "الغيث الهامع" :
*«*وسمعت والدي [الحافظ أبو الفضل زين الدين عبد الرحيم بن الحسين العراقي 806 هـ] ينقل عن شيخه الإمام السبكي والد المصنف أنه كان يتوقف في استعمال الذات في حق الله تعالى*». اهـ*

*قال الشيخ محمد سالم عدود-رحمه الله- في (مجمل اعتقاد السلف):*
*27- يُقَالُ نَفْسُه كَمَا قَالَ:كتَبْ .... ربُّكُمُ.. الْآيةَ أمَّا مَنْ نَسَبْ*
*28- ذَاتـًا لَـهُ فَقَدْ عَنَى التِي لَهُ ... مِلََّتَـهُ شِـرْعَـتَهُ سَبِيــلَهُ*
*29- وَالْأصْلُ أن تُضَـافَ لِلْإلَـهِ ..... لَا لِلضَّمِيـرِ أَوْ لِلَـفْـظِ اللهِ*
*30- كَمِثْلِ مَا قَالَ خُبَيْبٌ إذْ صُلِبْ ... وَقَـالَ نَابِغَةُ ذُبْيَـانَ الـذََّرِبْ*
*31- لِأَنَّهَا تَأنِيـثُ (ذِي) الْمُلتَـزَمِ .... فِيهِ الْإضَافَـةُ لِغَيـرِ العَـلَمِ*
*32- مِن ظَاهرٍ قَالَ ابْنُ مَالِكٍ وَقَدْ ... ذَكَرَ مَا يَلزَمُ (ذُو) فِي ذَا الصَّدَدْ*
*33- ("ذُو" "ذَاتُ" أُنثَاهُ "ذَوَاتُ"الجَمْع  ُ .. وَجَرَيَـانَ الْأصْـلِ يَجْرِي الفَرْعُ)*
*34- نَعَـمْ، أتَـتْ مُضَافــةً للهِ ... فِي كَـذَبَـاتِ القَــانِتِ الْأوَّاهِ*
*35- وَهْوَ شُـذُوذٌ وَنَظِيـرُهُ (ذُو ..... بَكَّـةَ) مِـمَّا شَأْنُـهُ الشُّذُوذُ*

----------


## فتح البارى

*أرجو استبدال هذه المشاركة وما بعدها بالمشاركة رقم (41) 
◄(الكوكب الساطع)
**282. (الْبَاءُ) لِلْإِلْصَاقِ وَالتَّعْدِيَةِ .... وَالسَّبَبِيَّة  ِ وَالِاسْتِعَانَ  ةِ
283. وَقَسَمٍ وَمِثْلُ "مَعْ" وَ"فِي" "عَلَى" .... وَ"عَنْ" وَ"مِنْ" فِي الْمُرْتَضَى وَكَـ"إِلَى"
284. وَبَدَلًا جَاءَتْ وَلِلتَّأْكِيدِ .... وَ(بَلْ) أَتَتْ لِلْعَطْفِ* *فِي الْفَرِيدِ**
285.* *وَالْجُمْلَةِ** الْإِضْرَابِ لِانْتِقَالِ .... لِغَرَضٍ آخَرَ أَوْ إِبْطَالِ
286. (بَيْدَ) كَـ"غَيْرَ" وَكَـ"مِنْ أَجْلِ" وَ(ثُمّْ)... عَطْفٌ لِتَشْرِيكٍ وَمُهْلَةً يَضُمّْ
287.* *وَفِيهِمَا* *خُلْفٌ وَلِلتَّرَتُّبِ .... وَرَدَّ عَبَّادِيُّنَا* *كَقُطْرُبِ**
288. (حَتَّى) لِلِانْتِهَاءِ وَالتَّعْلِيلِ ... كَذَا لِلِاسْتِثْنَاء  ِ فِي الْقَلِيلِ
289.* *قُلْتُ وَكَـ(ـالْوَاوِ) وَقِيلَ كَـ(ـالْفَا)** ...* *وَقِيلَ بَيْنَ "الْفَا" وَ"ثُمَّ" تُلْفَى**
290.* *وَفِي دُخُولِ الْغَايَةِ الْأَصَحُّ لَا ... تَدْخُلُ مَعْ "إِلَى" وَ"حَتَّى" دَخَلَا**
291.* *رَابِعُهَا إِنْ كَانَ جِنْسَهُ فَفِي .... ذَيْنِ وَفِي الْعَاطِفَةِ الْخُلْفُ نُفِي**
292.* *وَحَيْثُمَا دَلَّ دَلِيلٌ صَالِحُ ..... عَلَيْهِ أَوْ عَدَمِهِ فَوَاضِحُ**
293. وَ(رُبَّ) لِلتَّقْلِيلِ وَالتَّكْثِيرِ..  ... وَقِيلَ أَوَّلٍ أَوِ الْأَخِيرِ
294. (عَلَى) الْأَصَحُّ اسْمًا كَـ"فَوْقَ" يُلْفَى** [خ: تلفى]** .... وَتُعْطِي الِاسْتِعْلَا* *كَثِيرًا* *حَرْفَا
295. وَمِثْلَ "مَعْ" وَ"عَنْ" وَ"**مِنْ**" وَ"اللَّامِ" "فِي" ... وَ"**الْبَا**" وَ"لَكِنْ" وَمَزِيدَةً تَفِي
296. أَمَّا عَلَا يَعْلُو فَفِعْلٌ،* *عَلِّلِ.....بِـ(عَ  نْ) تَجَاوَزِ ابْتَدِ اسْتَعْلِ ابْدِلِ**
297. (الْفَاءُ) لِلسَّبَبِ وَالتَّعْقِيبِ..  ..بِحَسَبِ الْمَقَامِ وَالتَّرْتِيبِ
298. وَ(فِي) لِظَرْفَيِ* *الْمَكَانِ وَالزَّمَنْ** ... وَكَـ"إِلَى" "عَلَى" وَ"مَعْ" وَ"الْبَا" وَ"مِنْ"
299. وَ"اللَّامِ" وَالتَّوْكِيدِ ثُمَّ (كَيْ) كَـ"أَنْ" ... وَ"اللَّامِ" (كُلٌّ) فِيهِ الِاسْتِغْرَاقُ عَنّْ
300. لِمُفْرَدَاتِ النُّّكْرِ وَالْمُعَرَّفِ..  ...جَمْعًا وَأَجْزَا مُفْرَدٍ مُعَرَّفِ
301.* *قُلْتُ وَإِنْ فِي حَيِّزِ النَّفْيِ أَتَتْ ... كَسَبْقِ فِعْلٍ أَوْ أَدَاةٍ قَدْ نَفَتْ**
302.* *تَوَجَّهَ النَّفْيُ إِلَى الشُّمُولِ ثُمّْ ... أُثْبِتَ لِلْبَعْضِ وَإِلَّا فَلْيَعُمّْ*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[282]:[302]
**___-**السَّابِعُ (**الْبَاءُ**):
**________•** لِلْإِلْصَاقِ:
**____________** حَقِيقَةً
*____________** *وَمَجَازًا
**________•* *وَالتَّعْدِيَةِ
**________•** وَالِاسْتِعَانَ  ةِ
**________•* *وَالسَّبَبِيَّة  ِ
**________•* *وَالْمُصَاحَبَة  ِ [مثل: مع]
**________•* *وَالظَّرْفِيَّة  ِ* *[مثل: في]*
*________•* *وَالْبَدَلِيَّة  ِ
**________•* *وَالْمُقَابَلَة  ِ
**________•* *وَالْمُجَاوَزَة  ِ* *[مثل: عن]*
*________•* *وَالِاسْتِعْلَا  ءِ* *[مثل: على]*
*________•* *وَالْقَسَمِ
**________•* *وَالْغَايَةِ* *[مثل: إلى]*
*________•* *وَالتَّوْكِيدِ
**________•* *وَكَذَا التَّبْعِيضُ* *[مثل: من]**وِفَاقًا لِلْأَصْمَعِيِّ وَالْفَارِسِيِّ وَابْنِ مَالِكٍ.
**___-* *الثَّامِنُ (بَلْ):
**________•* *لِلْعَطْفِ
**________•* *وَالْإِضْرَابِ:
**____________*** إِمَّا لِلْإِبْطَالِ
**____________** *أَوْ لِلِانْتِقَالِ مِنْ غَرَضٍ إِلَى آخَرَ.
**___-* *التَّاسِعُ (بَيْدَ):
**________•* *بِمَعْنَى (غَيْرَ)
**________•* *وَبِمَعْنَى (مِنْ أَجْلِ)، وَعَلَيْهِ: «بَيْدَ أَنِّي مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ»
**___-* *الْعَاشِرُ (ثُمَّ) حَرْفُ عَطْفٍ:
**________•* *لِلتَّشْرِيكِ
**________•** وَالْمُهْلَةِ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ
**________•* *وَلِلتَّرْتِيبِ خِلَافًا لِلْعَبَّادِيِّ  .*

----------


## فتح البارى

*___- الْحَادِيَ عَشَرَ (حَتَّى):
________• لِانْتِهَاءِ الْغَايَةِ غَالِبًا
________• وَلِلتَّعْلِيلِ
________• وَنَدَرَ لِلِاسْتِثْنَاء  ِ.
___- الثَّانِي عَشَرَ (رُبَّ):
________• لِلتَّكْثِيرِ =
________• وَلِلتَّقْلِيلِ = وَلَا تَخْتَصُّ بِأَحَدِهِمَا خِلَافًا لِزَاعِمِي ذَلِكَ.
___- الثَّالِثَ عَشَرَ (عَلَى):
________• الْأَصَحُّ أَنَّهَا قَدْ تَكُونُ اسْمًا بِمَعْنَى (فَوْقَ)
________• وَتَكُونُ حَرْفًا:
____________* لِلِاسْتِعْلَاء  ِ
____________* وَالْمُصَاحَبَة  ِ [مثل: مع]
____________* وَالْمُجَاوَزَة  ِ [مثل: عن]
____________* وَالتَّعْلِيلِ [مثل: اللام]
____________* وَالظَّرْفِيَّة  ِ [مثل: في]
____________* وَالِاسْتِدْرَا  كِ [مثل: لكن]
____________* وَالزِّيَادَةِ
________• أَمَّا عَلَا يَعْلُو فَفِعْلٌ.*

----------


## فتح البارى

*
___- الرَّابِعَ عَشَرَ (الْفَاءُ الْعَاطِفَةُ):
________• لِلتَّرْتِيبِ الْمَعْنَوِيِّ وَالذِّكْرِيِّ
________• وَلِلتَّعْقِيبِ فِي كُلٍّ بِحَسَبِهِ
________• وَلِلسَّبَبِيَّ  ةِ.
___- الْخَامِسَ عَشَرَ (فِي):
________• لِلظَّرْفَيْنِ
________• وَالْمُصَاحَبَة  ِ [مثل: مع]
________• وَالتَّعْلِيلِ [مثل: اللام]
________• وَالِاسْتِعْلَا  ءِ [مثل: على]
________• وَالتَّوْكِيدِ
________• وَالتَّعْوِيضِ
________• وَبِمَعْنَى:
____________* (الْبَاءِ)
____________* وَ(إِلَى)
____________* وَ(مِنْ).
___- السَّادِسَ عَشَرَ (كَيْ):
________• لِلتَّعْلِيلِ [مثل: اللام]
________• وَبِمَعْنَى (أَنْ) الْمَصْدَرِيَّة  ِ.
___- السَّابِعَ عَشَرَ (كُلُّ) اسْمٌ لِاسْتِغْرَاقِ:
________• أَفْرَادِ
____________* الْمُنَكَّرِ
____________* وَالْمُعَرَّفِ الْمَجْمُوعِ
________• وَأَجْزَاءِ الْمُفْرَدِ الْمُعَرَّفِ.

*

----------


## فتح البارى

مكان المشاركة (43)
◄(الكوكب الساطع)303. لِلِاخْتِصَاصِ (اللَّامُ) وَالتَّعْدِيَةِ ... وَالْمِلْكِ وَالتَّوْكِيدِ وَالصَّيْرُورَة  ِ
304. وَالْعِلَّةِ التَّمْلِيكِ أَوْ كَـ"فِي" "عَلَى" ... وَ"عِنْدَ" "بَعْدَ" "مِنْ" وَ"عَنْ" وَ"مَعْ" "إِلَى"
305. (لَوْلَا) امْتِنَاعٌ لِوُجُودٍ فِي الْجُمَلْ ... اسْمِيَّةً وَفِي الْمُضَارِعِ احْتَمَلْ
306. عَرْضًا وَتَحْضِيضًا وَفِي الَّذِي مَضَى ... مُوَبِّخٌ وَنَفْيُهُ لَا يُرْتَضَى

◄(جمع الجوامع)*[303]:[306]*
 ___- الثَّامِنَ عَشَرَ (اللَّامُ):
________• لِلتَّعْلِيلِ
________• وَالِاسْتِحْقَا  قِ
________• وَالِاخْتِصَاصِ
________• وَالْمِلْكِ
________• وَالصَّيْرُورَة  ِ أَيِ: الْعَاقِبَةِ
________• وَالتَّمْلِيكِ وَشِبْهِهِ
________• وَتَوْكِيدِ النَّفْيِ
________• وَالتَّعْدِيَةِ
________• وَالتَّأْكِيدِ
________• وَبِمَعْنَى
____________* (إِلَى)
____________* وَ(عَلَى)
____________* وَ(فِي)
____________* وَ(عِنْدَ)
____________* وَ(بَعْدَ)
____________* وَ(مِنْ)
____________* وَ(عَنْ).
___- التَّاسِعَ عَشَرَ (لَوْلَا) حَرْفٌ مَعْنَاهُ:
________• فِي الْجُمْلَةِ الِاسْمِيَّةِ: امْتِنَاعُ جَوَابِهِ لِوُجُودِ شَرْطِهِ
________• وَفِي [الجملة الفعلية]:
____________* الْمُضَارِعَةِ: التَّحْضِيضُ
____________* وَالْمَاضِيَةِ: التَّوْبِيخُ، وَقِيلَ: تَرِدُ لِلنَّفْيِ.

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄**(**الكوكب الساطع**)* 1349. لَمْ يَزَلِ الْبَارِي بِأَسْمَاهُ الْعُلَى.....وَبِ  ِفَاتِ ذَاتِهِ وَهْيَ الْأُلَى
1350. دَلَّ عَلَيْهَا الْفِعْلُ مِنْ إِرَادَةِ......عِل  ْمٍ حَيَاةٍ قُُدْرَةٍ مَشَاءَةِ
1351. أَوْ كَوْنُهُ مُنَزَّهًا عَنِ الْغِيَرْ.......سَ  ْعٌ كَلَامٌ وَالْبَقَاءُ وَالْبَصَرْ
1352. أَسْمَاؤُهُ سُبْحَانَهُ مُوَقَّفَهْ.......  َالِثُهَا الْإِسْمُ فَقَطْ دُونَ الصِّفَهْ
1353. وَيُكْتَفَى بِمَرَّةٍ وَالْمَصْدَرِ....  ...وَالْفِعْلِ وَالْمَظْنُونِ فِي الْمُعْتَبَرِ
1354. وَمَا أَتَى بِهِ الْهُدَى وَالسُّنَنُ....مِ  نَ الصِّفَاتِ الْمُشْكِلَاتِ نُؤْمِنُ
1355. بِهَا كَمَا جَاءَتْ مُنَزِّهِينَا....  .مُفَوِّضِينَ أَوْ مُـؤَوِّلِـينَـ  ا
[الأشموني: قلت وبالتفويض إذْن السلف ... والأخذ بالتأويل رأي الخلف]
1356. وَالْجَهْلُ بِالتَّفْصِيلِ لَيْسَ يَقْدَحُ.....بِال  اتِّفَاقِ وَالسُّكُوتُ أَصْلَحُ
1357. كَلَامُهُ الْقُرْآنُ لَيْسَ يُخْلَقُ.....وَهْ  َ بِلَا تَجَوُّزٍ مَا تَنْطِقُ
1358. أَلْسُنُنَا بِهِ وَفِي الْمَصَاحِفِ.....  ُطَّ وَمَحْفُوظٌ بِصَدْرِ الْعَارِفِ
1359. يُثِيبُ بِالطَّوْعِ وَبِالْعِصْيَان  ِ.......عَاقَبَ أَوْ يُنْعِمُ بِالْغُفْرَانِ
1360. لِمَا عَدَا الشِّرْكَ وَلِلْبَارِي الْبَدِيعْ...إِث  ابَةُ الْعَاصِي وَتَعْذِيبُ الْمُطِيعْ
1361. وَضَرُّ أَطْفَالِ الْوَرَى وَالْعُجْمِ......و  َيَسْتَحِيلُ وَصْفُهُ بِالظُّلْمِ
1362. وَالْخُلْفُ فِي ذُرِّيَّةِ الْكُفَّارِ.....ق  يلَ بِجَنَّةٍ وَقِيلَ النَّارِ
1363. وَقِيلَ بِالْبَرْزَخِ وَالْمَصِيرِ......  .تُرْبًا وَالِامْتِحَانِ عَنْ كَثِيرِ
1364. وَقِيلَ بِالْوَقْفِ وَوُلْدُ الْمُسْلِمِ......ف  ِي جَنَّةِ الْخُلْدِ بِإِجْمَاعٍ نُمِي
1365. يَرَاهُ فِي الْمَوْقِفِ ذُو الْإِيمَانِ.....و  حَسَبَ الْمَقَامِ فِي الْجِنَانِ
1366. وَالْخُلْفُ فِي الْجَوَازِ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَفِي...نَوْمٍ وَفِي الْوُقُوعِ لِلْهَادِي اقْتُفِي
1367. مَنْ كَتَبَ اللهُ سَعِيدًا فِي الْأَزَلْ.....فَه  وَ السَّعِيدُ ثُمَّ بَعْدُ لَا بَدَلْ
1368. وَهَكَذَا الشَّقِيُّ وَالَّذِي عَلِمْ.......بِأَن  َهُ يَمُوتُ مُؤْمِنًا سَلِمْ [خ: بأن يموتَ مؤمنا منها سلم]
1369. وَلَمْ يَزَلْ عَيْنُ الرِّضَا مِنْهُ عَلَى....شَيْخِ التُّقَى الصِّدِّيقِ زَادَهُ عَلَا
1370. ثُمَّ الرِّضَا مِنْهُ مَعَ الْمَحَبَّةِ.....  َيْرُ الْمَشِيئَةِ مَعَ الْإِرَادَةِ
1371. فَلَيْسَ يَرْضَى الْكُفْرَ لِلْعِبَادِ.....و  فِعْلُهُ مِنْهُمْ عَلَى الْمُرَادِ
1372. هُوَ الَّذِي يَرْزُقُ ثُمَّ الرِّزْقُ مَا.....يَحْصُلُ مِنْهُ النَّفْعُ لَوْ مُحَرَّمَا
1373. بِيَدِهِ الْهُدَى مَعَ الْإِضْلَالِ......  .أَيْ خَلْقُ الِاهْتِدَاءِ وَالضَّلَالِ
1374. وَالِاهْتِدَا الْإِيمَانُ وَالتَّوْفِيقُ ......فِيمَا هُوَ الْأَشْهَرُ وَالتَّحْقِيقُ
1375. الْخَلْقُ لِلْقُدْرَةِ وَالدَّاعِيَةِ......  ..لِطَاعَةٍ وَقِيلَ خَلْقُ الطَّاعَةِ
1376. وَضِدُّهُ الْخِذْلَانُ وَاللُّطْفُ الَّذِي.....بِهِ صَلَاحُ الْعَبْدِ آخِرًا خُذِ
[الأشموني: والجعل ماهيات ممكن ضبط .. ثالثها مركباتها فقط]

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(جمع الجوامع)
* *[1349]:[1376]
* *_____________** لَمْ يَزَلْ:
*__________________؛* بِأَسْمَائِهِ
*__________________؛* وَصِفَاتِ ذَاتِهِ مَا دَلَّ عَلَيْهَا:
*_____________________,* فِعْلُهُ: مِنْ قُدْرَةٍ وَعِلْمٍ وَحَيَاةٍ وَإِرَادَةٍ
*_____________________,* أَوِ التَّنْزِيهُ عَنِ النَّقْصِ: مِنْ سَمْعٍ وَبَصَرٍ وَكَلَامٍ وَبَقَاءٍ
*_____________** وَمَا صَحَّ فِي الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ مِنْ الصِّفَاتِ نَعْتَقِدُ ظَاهِرَ الْمَعْنَى وَنُنَزِّهُهُ عِنْدَ سَمَاعِ الْمُشْكِلِ
*_________________؛* ثُمَّ اخْتَلَفَ أَئِمَّتُنَا أَنُؤَوِّلُ أَمْ نُفَوِّضُ مُنَزِّهِينَ؟
*_____________________,* مَعَ اتِّفَاقِهِمْ عَلَى أَنَّ جَهْلَنَا بِتَفْصِيلِهِ لَا يَقْدَحُ
*_____________** الْقُرْآنُ كَلَامُهُ غَيْرُ مَخْلُوقٍ
*_________________؛* عَلَى الْحَقِيقَةِ لَا الْمَجَازِ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي مَصَاحِفِنَا، مَحْفُوظٌ فِي صُدُورِنَا، مَقْرُوءٌ بِأَلْسِنَتِنَا
*_____________** يُثِيبُ عَلَى الطَّاعَةِ، وَيُعَاقِبُ -إِلَّا أَنْ يَغْفِرَ غَيْرَ الشِّرْكِ- عَلَى الْمَعْصِيَةِ
*_________________؛* وَلَهُ إِثَابَةُ الْعَاصِي وَتَعْذِيبُ الْمُطِيعِ وَإِيلَامُ الدَّوَابِّ وَالْأَطْفَالِ
*_____________** وَيَسْتَحِيلُ وَصْفُهُ بِالظُّلْمِ
*_____________** يَرَاهُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ
*_________________؛* وَاخْتُلِفَ هَلْ تَجُوزُ الرُّؤْيَةُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الْمَنَامِ؟
*__________________*[الأشموني: قلت أرى الإمكان فيمها أسد ... أما الوقوع يقظة فالجل رد
*_______________________* نعم لطه وقعت على الجلي ... ووقعت في النوم لابن حنبل]
تابع بقية هذه المشاركة ..

----------


## فتح البارى

*[تابع المشاركة السابقة] ..
_____________** السَّعِيدُ مَنْ كَتَبَهُ فِي الْأَزَلِ سَعِيدًا، وَالشَّقِيُّ عَكْسُهُ
*_________________؛* ثُمَّ لَا يَتَبَدَّلَانِ
*_________________؛* وَمَنْ عَلِمَ مَوْتَهُ مُؤْمِنًا فَلَيْسَ بِشَقِيٍّ
*_________________؛* وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط:  مَا زَالَ بِعَيْنِ الرِّضَا
*_____________** وَالرِّضَا  وَالْمَحَبَّةُ غَيْرُ الْمَشِيئَةِ وَالْإِرَادَةِ؛ فَلَا يَرْضَى  لِعِبَادِهِ الْكُفْرَ {وَلَوْ شَاءَ رَبُّكَ مَا فَعَلُوهُ}
*_____________** هُوَ الرَّزَّاقُ وَالرِّزْقُ مَا يُنْتَفَعُ بِهِ وَلَوْ حَرَامًا
*_____________** بِيَدِهِ الْهِدَايَةُ وَالْإِضْلَالُ [وهما] خَلْقُ:
 *_________________؛* الضَّلَالِ
*_________________؛* وَالِاهْتِدَاءِ وَهُوَ الْإِيمَانُ
*_____________** وَالتَّوْفِيقُ خَلْقُ الْقُدْرَةِ الدَّاعِيَةِ إلَى الطَّاعَةِ، وَقَالَ إِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ: خَلْقُ الطَّاعَةِ
*_________________؛* وَالْخِذْلَانُ ضِدُّهُ
*_____________** وَاللُّطْفُ مَا يَقَعُ عِنْدَهُ صَلَاحُ الْعَبْدِ آخِرَةً
*_____________** وَالْخَتْمُ وَالطَّبْعُ وَالْأَكِنَّةُ: خَلْقُ الضَّلَالِ فِي الْقَلْبِ
*_____________** وَالْمَاهِيَّات  ُ مَجْعُولَةٌ
*_________________؛* وَثَالِثُهَا: إِنْ كَانَتْ مُرَكَّبَةً

----------


## فتح البارى

*مكان المشاركة (44)
◄**(**الكوكب الساطع**)* 307. وَ( لَوْ) لِشَرْطِ الْمَاضِ وَالْمُسْتَقْبَ  لِ ... نَزْرٌ فَلِلرَّبْطِ فَقَطْ أَبُو عَلِي
308. وَلِلَّذِي كَانَ حَقِيقًا سَيَقَعْ ... أَيْ لِوُقُوعِ غَيْرِهِ عَمْرُو اتَّبَعْ
309. وَالْمُعْرِبُون  َ وَالَّذِي فِي الْفَنِّ شَاعْ ... بِأَنَّهَا حَرْفُ امْتِنَاعٍ لِامْتِنَاعْ
310. وَالْمُرْتَضَى امْتِنَاعُ مَا يَلِيهِ ... مَعْ كَوْنِهِ يَسْتَلْزِمُ التَّالِيهِ
311. ثُمَّ إِذَا نَاسَبَ تَالٍ يَنْتَفِي ... إِنْ أَوَّلًا خِلَافُهُ لَمْ يَخْلُفِ
312. كَقِوْلِهِ: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لَوْ كَانَ.. :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: لِلْآخِرِ لَا ... ذُو خَلَفٍ وَيَثْبُتُ الَّذِي تَلَا
313. إِنْ لَمْ يُنَافِ وَبِأَوْلَى نَصِّهِ ... نَاسَبَهُ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لَوْ لَمْ يَخَفْ لَمْ يَعْصِهِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
314. أَوِ الْمُسَاوِي نَحْوُ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنِ ... رَبِيبَتِي.. :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: الْحَدِيثَ أَوْ بِالْأَدْوَنِ
315. وَوَرَدَتْ لِلْعَرْضِ وَالتَّمَنِّي ... وَالْحَضِّ عِنْدَ بَعْضِ أَهْلِ الْفَنِّ
316. وَقِلَّةٍ كَخَبَرِ الْمُصَدََّقِ ...  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: تَصَدََّقُوا وَلَوْ بِظِلْفٍ مُحْرَقِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

*◄**(**جمع الجوامع**)* [307]:[316]
*___**-* الْعِشْرُونَ (لَوْ):
*________**•* شَرْطٌ لِلْمَاضِي
*____________**** وَيَقِلُّ لِلْمُسْتَقْبَل  ِ
*____________**** قَالَ سِيبَوَيْهِ: حَرْفٌ لِمَا كَانَ سَيَقَعُ لِوُقُوعِ غَيْرِهِ
*____________**** وَقَالَ غَيْرُهُ: حَرْفُ امْتِنَاعٍ لِامْتِنَاعٍ
*____________**** وَقَالَ الشَّلَوْبِينُ: لِمُجَرَّدِ الرَّبْطِ
*____________**** وَالصَّحِيحُ -وِفَاقًا لِلشَّيْخِ الْإِمَامِ-: امْتِنَاعُ مَا يَلِيهِ وَاسْتِلْزَامُه  ُ لِتَالِيهِ
*___________________**؛* ثُمَّ يَنْتَفِي التَّالِي إِنْ نَاسَبَ
*_______________________**,* وَلَمْ يَخْلُفِ الْمُقَدَّمَ غَيْرُهُ: كَـ  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لَوْ كَانَ فِيهِمَا آلِهَةٌ إِلا اللهُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
*_______________________**,* لَا إِنْ خَلَفَهُ كَقَوْلِك: لَوْ كَانَ إِنْسَانًا لَكَانَ حَيَوَانًا
*___________________**؛* وَيَثْبُتُ إِنْ لَمْ يُنَافِ وَنَاسَبَ:
*_______________________**,* بِالْأَوْلَى كَـ«لَوْ لَمْ يَخَفْ لَمْ يَعْصِ»
*_______________________**,* أَوِ الْمُسَاوَاةِ كَـ«لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ رَبِيبَةً لَمَا حَلَّتْ لِلرَّضَاعِ»
*_______________________**,* أَوِ الْأَدْوَنِ كَقَوْلِك: لَوْ انْتَفَتْ أُخُوَّةُ النَّسَبِ لَمَا حَلَّتْ لِلرَّضَاعِ.
*______________________________**[الأشموني: قلت صواب ذا المثال عكسه ... لأنه "لو لم يخف لم ..." نفسُه]*
*________**•* وَتَرِدُ:
*____________**** لِلتَّمَنِّي
*____________**** وَالْعَرْضِ
*____________**** وَالتَّحْضِيضِ
*__ __________****وَالتَّقْلِيلِ: نَحْوُ « ... وَلَوْ بِظِلْفٍ مُحْرَقٍ»

----------


## فتح البارى

> *_______________________**,* أَوِ الْأَدْوَنِ كَقَوْلِك: لَوْ انْتَفَتْ أُخُوَّةُ النَّسَبِ لَمَا حَلَّتْ لِلرَّضَاعِ.
> *______________________________**[الأشموني: قلت صواب ذا المثال عكسه ... لأنه "لو لم يخف لم ..." نفسُه]*


أي أن هذا المثال من قبيل: "لو لم يخف الله لم يعصه"
لأنه -كما قال المحلي- انقلب على المصنف سهوا؛ أي صار الشرط جوابا والجواب شرطا
 وصوابه ليكون للأدون: "لو انتفت أخوة الرضاع لما حلت للنسب"

----------


## فتح البارى

*مكان المشاركة رقم (45)
◄**(الكوكب الساطع)* 317. (لَنْ) حَرْفُ نَفْيٍ يَنْصِبُ الْمُسْتَقْبَلَ  ا ... وَلَمْ يُفِدْ تَأْبِيدَ مَنْفِيٍّ بَلَى [خ: منفي ولا، خ: تلا]
318. تَأْكِيدَهُ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ فِيهِمَا ... وَلِلدُّعَاءِ وَرَدَتْ فِي الْمُعْتَمَى
319. (مَا) اسْمًا أَتَتْ مَوْصُولَةً وَنَكِرَهْ ... مَوْصُوفَةً وَذَا تَعَجُّبٍ تَرَهْ
320. وَالشَّرْطِ الِاسْتِفْهَامِ وَالْحَرْفِيَّه  ْ ... نَفْيٍ زِيَادَةٍ وَمَصْدَرِيَّهْ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[317][320]*
*___**-* الْحَادِيَ وَالْعِشْرُونَ (لَنْ):
*________**•* حَرْفُ نَفْيٍ وَنَصْبٍ وَاسْتِقْبَالٍ
*________**•* وَلَا تُفِيدُ تَوْكِيدَ النَّفْيِ وَلَا تَأْبِيدَهُ خِلَافًا لِمَنْ زَعَمَهُ
*________**•* وَتَرِدُ لِلدُّعَاءِ وِفَاقًا لِابْنِ عُصْفُورٍ.

*___**-* الثَّانِي وَالْعِشْرُونَ (مَا): تَرِدُ اسْمِيَّةً وَحَرْفِيَّةً
*________**•* *[فالاسمية ترد]:
**____________**** مَوْصُولَةً
*____________**** وَنَكِرَةً مَوْصُوفَةً
*____________**** وَلِلتَّعَجُّبِ
*____________**** وَاسْتِفْهَامِي  َّةً
*____________**** وَشَرْطِيَّةً: زَمَانِيَّةً وَغَيْرَ زَمَانِيَّةٍ
*________**•* وَ*[الحرفية ترد]:
**____________**** مَصْدَرِيَّةً كَذَلِكَ [أي: زمانية وغير زمانية]
*____________**** وَنَافِيَةً [عاملة وغير عاملة]
*____________**** وَزَائِدَةً: كَافَّةً وَغَيْرَ كَافَّةٍ
*___________**___________*[الأشموني: بعمل وبسواه تنفي ... زادت بكف وبغير كف]

----------


## فتح البارى

*مكان المشاركة رقم (46)
◄**(الكوكب الساطع)*
 321. (مِنِ) ابْتَدِئْ بِهَا وَبَيِّنْ عَلِّلِ ... بَعِّضْ وَلِلْفَصْلِ أَتَتْ وَالْبَدَلِ
322. وَالنَّصِّ لِلْعُمُومِ أَوْ مِثْلَ "إِلَى" ... وَ"عَنْ" وَ"فِي" وَ"عِنْدَ" وَ"الْبَا" وَ"عَلَى"
323. لِلشَّرْطِ (مَنْ) وَالْوَصْلِ وَاسْتِفْهَامِ ... وَذَاتِ وَصْفٍ نُكْرًا اوْ تَمَامِ
324. لِطَلَبِ التَّصْدِيقِ(هَ  ْ)-وَمَا أَتَى ... تَصَوُّرًا-كَهَلْ أَخُوكَ ذَا الْفَتَى؟
325. وَقَوْلُهُ فِي الْأَصْلِ لِلْإِيـجَابِ ... كَابْنِ هِشَامٍ لَيْسَ بِالصَّوَابِ
326. لِمُطْلَقِ الْجَمْعِ لَدَى الْبَصْرِيَّهْ ... (الْوَاوُ) لَا تَرْتِيبَ أَوْ مَعِيَّهْ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[321][326]*
*___**-* الثَّالِثُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ (مِنْ):
*________**•* لِابْتِدَاءِ الْغَايَةِ غَالِبًا
*________**•* وَلِلتَّبْعِيضِ
*________**•* وَالتَّبْيِينِ
*________**•* وَالتَّعْلِيلِ
*________**•* وَالْبَدَلِ
*________**•* وَالْغَايَةِ [مثل: إلى]
*________**•* وَتَنْصِيصِ الْعُمُومِ
*________**•* وَالْفَصْلِ
*________**•* وَمُرَادَفةِ
*____________**** (الْبَاءِ)
*____________**** وَ(عَنْ)
*____________**** وَ(فِي)
*____________**** وَ(عِنْدَ)
*____________**** وَ(عَلَى)

*___**-* الرَّابِعُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ (مَنْ):
*________**•* شَرْطِيَّةً
*________**•* وَاسْتِفْهَامِي  َّةً
*________**•* وَمَوْصُولَةً
*________**•* وَنَكِرَةً مَوْصُوفَةً
*________**•* قَالَ أَبُو عَلِيٍّ: وَنَكِرَةً تَامَّةً.

*___**-* الْخَامِسُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ (هَلْ):
*________**•* لِطَلَبِ التَّصْدِيقِ الْإِيجَابِيِّ
*____________**** لَا لِلتَّصَوُّرِ
*____________**** وَلَا لِلتَّصْدِيقِ السَّلْبِيِّ.

*___**-* السَّادِسُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ (الْوَاوُ):
*________**•* لِمُطْلَقِ الْجَمْعِ
*________**•* وَقِيلَ: لِلتَّرْتِيبِ
*________**•* وَقِيلَ: لِلْمَعِيَّةِ.

_______
فائدة: هنا

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*
 1378. أَرْسَلَ لِلْأَنَامِ رُسْلًا وَافِرَهْ.....بِا  ْمُعْجِزَاتِ الظَّاهِرَاتِ الْوَافِرَهْ [خ: الباهرة]
1379. وَخَصَّ مِنْ بَيْنِهِمُ مُحَمَّدَا........ب  ِأَنَّهُ خَاتِمُهُمْ وَالْمُبْتَدَا
1380. وَبَعْثِهِ لِلثَّقَلَيْنِ أَجْمَعِينْ.....و  فَضْلِهِ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الْعَالَمِينْ
1381. يَلِيهِ إِبْرَاهِيمُ ثُمَّ مُوسَى.....وَنُوح   وَالرُّوحُ الْكَرِيمُ عِيسَى
1382. وَهُمْ أُولُو الْعَزْمِ فَمُرْسَلُو الْأَنَامْ.....فَالْأَنْبِي  اءُ فَالْمَلَائِكُ الْكِرَامْ
[الأشموني: قلت الخواص إذ عوامُ البشر ... أفضل من عوامِهم في الأشهر]
1383. وَاخْتَلَفَتْ فِي خَضِرٍ أَهْلُ النُّقُولْ.....قِ  لَ وَلِيٌّ وَ[خ: أو]نَبِيٌّ وَ[خ: أو]رَسُولْ
1384. لُقْمَانَ ذِي الْقَرْنَيْنِ حَوَّا مَرْيَمِ...وَالْ  َنْعُ فِي الْجَمِيعِ رَأْيُ الْمُعْظَمِ
1385. مُعْجِزَةُ الرَّسُولِ أَمْرٌ خَارِقُ.....لِعَا  َةٍ مَعَ ادِّعَا مُوَافِقُ
1386. وَلَمْ يَكُنْ عُورِضَ وَالْإِيمَانُ....  .تَصْدِيقُ قَلْبٍ أَيِ الِاطْمِئْنَانُ
1387. وَإِنَّمَا بِالنُّطْقِ مِمَّنْ قَدْ قَدَرْ......بِكِلْ  مَةِ الشَّهَادَتَيْن  ِ يُعْتَبَرْ
1388. وَالنُّطْقُ شَرْطٌ فِيهِ عِنْدَ الْخَلَفِ ...وَمِنْهُ شَطْرٌ عِنْدَ جُلِّ السَّلَفِ
1389. وَجَازَ أَنْ يَقُولَ إِنِّي مُؤْمِنْ......إِنْ شَاءَ رَبِّي خَشْيَةً أَنْ يُفْتَنْ 
1390. بَلْ هُوَ أَوْلَى عِنْدَ جُلِّ السَّلَفِ.....وَأ  نْكَرَ الْقَوْلَ بِهَذَا الْحَنَفِي
1391. وَالْمُرْتَضَى عَنْ عُظَمَاءِ الشَّانِ......قَبُ  ولُهُ لِلزَّيْدِ وَالنُّقْصَانِ
1392. وَعَمَلُ الْجَوَارِحِ الْإِسْلَامُ......  وَشَرْطُهُ الْإِيمَانُ وَالتَّمَامُ
1393. بَعْدَ حُصُولِ ذَيْنِ بِالْإِحْسَانِ..  ....أَنْ تَعْبُدَ اللهَ عَلَى الْعِيَانِ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[1378]:[1393]*
*_____________** أَرْسَلَ الرَّبُّ تَعَالَى رُسُلَهُ بِالْمُعْجِزَات  ِ الْبَاهِرَاتِ
*________________؛* وَخَصَّ مُحَمَّدًا بِأَنَّهُ:
*____________________,* خَاتَمُ النَّبِيِّينَ الْمَبْعُوثُ إِلَى الْخَلْقِ أَجْمَعِينَ
*____________________*[الأشموني: قلت انتفا البعث إلى الملائك ... أقوى بل الإجماع في هذا حكي]
*____________________,* الْمُفَضَّلُ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الْعَالَمِينَ
*____________________,* وَبَعْدَهُ الْأَنْبِيَاءُ ثُمَّ الْمَلَائِكَةُ -عَلَيْهِمْ السَّلَامُ-
*_______•* [أركان الدين]:
*_____________** وَالْإِيمَانُ: تَصْدِيقُ الْقَلْبِ
*________________؛* وَلَا يُعْتَبَرُ إِلَّا مَعَ التَّلَفُّظِ بِالشَّهَادَتَي  ْنِ مِنَ الْقَادِرِ
*________________؛* وَهَلْ التَّلَفُّظُ شَرْطٌ أَوْ شَطْرٌ؟ = فِيهِ تَرَدُّدٌ
*_____________** وَالْإِسْلَامُ: أَعْمَالُ الْجَوَارِحِ
*________________؛* وَلَا تُعْتَبَرُ [الأعمال] إِلَّا مَعَ الْإِيمَانِ
*_____________** وَالْإِحْسَانُ: أَنْ تَعْبُدَ اللَّهَ كَأَنَّك تَرَاهُ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ تَرَاهُ فَإِنَّهُ يَرَاكَ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄**(الكوكب الساطع)*1394. وَالْفِسْقُ لَا يُزِيلُ الِايمَانَ وَلَا.....يُخَلَّ  ُ الْفَاسِقُ فِيهَا لِلْمَلَا
1395. أَوَّلُ شَافِعٍ وَمَنْ يُشَفَّعُ.......نَ  ِيُّنَا وَهْوَ الْمَقَامُ الْأَرْفَعُ
1396. وَلَا يَمُوتُ الْمَرْءُ إِلَّا بِالْأَجَلْ...وَ  لنَّفْسُ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ تَبْقَى لِلْمِلَلْ
1397. وَفِي فَنَاهَا قَبْلَ بَعْثٍ حَصَلَا......تَرَد  ُّدٌ وَصَحَّحَ السُّبْكِيُّ لَا
1398. وَشَهَّرُوا بَقَاءَ عَجْبِ الذَّنَبِ......وَا  لْمُزَنِي يَبْلَى وَأَوِّلْ تُصِبِ
[الأشموني: قلت له نجل قتيبة قفا ... والأخذ بالحديث أحرى بالوفا]
[السيوطي: ثمانية حكم البقاء يعمها ... من الخلق والباقون في حيز العدم
*_______*هي العرش والكرسي نار وجنة ... وعجْب وأرواح كذا اللوح والقلم]
1399. وَالرُّوحُ عَنْهَا أَمْسَكَ النَّبِيُّ مَعْ....سُؤَالِهِ فَلَا تَخُضْ فِيهَا وَدَعْ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[1394]:[1399]*
*_______•* وَالْفِسْقُ لَا يُزِيلُ الْإِيمَانَ
*_____________** وَالْمَيِّتُ مُؤْمِنًا فَاسِقًا تَحْتَ الْمَشِيئَةِ:
*________________؛* إِمَّا أَنْ يُعَاقَبَ ثُمَّ يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ
*________________؛* وَإِمَّا أَنْ يُسَامَحَ بِمُجَرَّدِ فَضْلِ اللَّهِ أَوْ مَعَ الشَّفَاعَةِ
*______________*[ذكره السيوطي قبل، البيت رقم (1359) ]
*_______•* وَأَوَّلُ شَافِعٍ وَأَوْلَاهُ حَبِيبُ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدٌ الْمُصْطَفَى
*_______•* وَلَا يَمُوتُ أَحَدٌ إِلَّا بِأَجَلِهِ
*_______*[الأشموني: قلت رأي الكعبي أن من قتل ... (فـ)ـذو اختلاس وهو رأي ما قبل]
*_______•* وَالنَّفْسُ بَاقِيَةٌ بَعْدَ قَتْلِ الْبَدَنِ
*_____________** وَفِي فَنَائِهَا عِنْدَ الْقِيَامَةِ تَرَدُّدٌ
*________________؛* قَالَ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ: وَالْأَظْهَرُ لَا تَفْنَى أَبَدًا
*_____________** وَفِي عَجْبِ الذَّنَبِ قَوْلَانِ؛ قَالَ الْمُزَنِيُّ: وَالصَّحِيحُ يَبْلَى، وَتَأَوَّلَ الْحَدِيثَ
*_____________** وَحَقِيقَةُ الرُّوحِ لَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ عَلَيْهَا مُحَمَّدٌ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، فَنُمْسِكُ عَنْهَا

----------


## فتح البارى

*1377. وَالْخَتْمُ وَالطَّبْعُ مَعَ الْأَكِنَّةِ.....  لْخَلْقُ فِي الْقُلُوبِ لِلضَّلَالَةِ*

هذا البيت سقط من هذه المشاركة = هنا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لا أعرف كيف أشكرك على هذا الجهد العظيم يا أخي الكريم !
بلغك الله مناك في الدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## فتح البارى

> بلغك الله مناك في الدنيا والآخرة.


آمين، وإياكم
__________
قال السيوطي -رحمه الله- :
*324. لِطَلَبِ التَّصْدِيقِ(هَ  ْ)-وَمَا أَتَى ... تَصَوُّرًا-**كَهَلْ أَخُوكَ ذَا الْفَتَى**؟*
*325.* *وَقَوْلُهُ فِي الْأَصْلِ لِلْإِيـجَابِ ... كَابْنِ هِشَامٍ لَيْسَ بِالصَّوَابِ

**قال في (سلم المطالع) :
لطلب التصديق الِايجابيِّ (هل) ... معناه لم يكن على سلْب دخَل
فلا يُنافي إن على الإيجاب ... يدخلْ وقوعَ النفي في الجواب
لأن هل لطب التصديق عَم ... فصَحَّ في جوابه "لا" و"نعم"*

----------


## فتح البارى

مكان المشاركة رقم (47)
*◄**(الكوكب الساطع)*(الْأَمْرُ)
327. حَقِيقَةٌ فِي الْقَوْلِ مَخْصُوصًا (أَ مَ رْ) ... فِي الْفِعْلِ ذُو تَجَوُّزٍ فِيمَا اشْتَهَرْ
328. وَقِيلَ وَضْعُهُ لِقَدْرٍ مُشْتَرَكْ ... وَقِيلَ لَمْ يَقُلْهُ قَطُّ مَنْ سَلَكْ
329. وَقِيلَ بَلْ مُشْتَرَكٌ فِي ذَانِ ... وَالشَّيْءِ وَالْوَصْفِ نَعَمْ وَالشَّانِ
330. وَحَدُّهُ اقْتِضَاءُ فِعْلٍ غَيْرِ كَفّْ ... عَلَيْهِ مَدْلُولٍ بِغَيْرِ نَحْوِ كُفّْ
331. وَإِنْ عُلُوٌّ أَوِ الِاسْتِعْلَا انْتَفَى ... وَالْقَوْلُ بِاعْتِبَارِ ذَيْنِ ضُعِّفَا
332. وَالْفَخْرُ قَدْ قَالَ بِالِاسْتِعْلَا  ءِ ... وَالشَّيْخُ بِالْعُلُوِّ، وَالْجُّبَّائِي  =
333. بِقَصْدِهِ دَلَالَةً عَلَى طَلَبْ ... بِاللَّفْظِ، وَاعْدُدْ فِي الْبَدِيهِيِّ الطَّلَبْ
334. وَلَيْسَ الَامْرُ عِنْدَنَا مُرَادِفَا ... إِرَادَةً وَذُو اعْتِزَالٍ خَالَفَا

*◄(جمع الجوامع)[327]:[334]*
*◘* (الْأَمْرُ)
*___- [الأمر بحسب ما يقتضيه لفظه]:
**________•* (أَ مَ رَ):
*____________** حَقِيقَةٌ فِي الْقَوْلِ الْمَخْصُوصِ، مَجَازٌ فِي الْفِعْلِ
*____________** وَقِيلَ: لِلْقَدْرِ الْمُشْتَرَكِ
*____________** وَقِيلَ: هُوَ مُشْتَرَكٌ بَيْنَهُمَا
*_______________________^* قِيلَ: وَبَيْنَ الشَّأْنِ وَالصِّفَةِ وَالشَّيْءِ.
*___-* *[الأمر بحسب ما يقتضيه مدلوله]:
**________•* وَحَدُّهُ: اقْتِضَاءُ فِعْلٍ غَيْرِ كَفٍّ مَدْلُولٍ عَلَيْهِ*[أي على الكف]* بِغَيْرِ *[لفظ]* كُفَّ.
*___-* وَلَا يُعْتَبَرُ فِيهِ عُلُوٌّ وَلَا اسْتِعْلَاءٌ
*________•* وَقِيلَ: يُعْتَبَرَانِ
*________•* وَاعْتَبَرَتِ الْمُعْتَزِلَةُ وَأَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الشِّيرَازِيُّ وَابْنُ الصَّبَّاغِ وَالسَّمْعَانِي  ُّ: الْعُلُوَّ
*________•* وَأَبُو الْحُسَيْنِ وَالْإِمَامُ وَالْآمِدِيُّ وَابْنُ الْحَاجِبِ: الِاسْتِعْلَاءَ
*___-* وَاعْتَبَرَ أَبُو عَلِيٍّ وَابْنُهُ إِرَادَةَ الدَّلَالَةِ بِاللَّفْظِ عَلَى الطَّلَبِ
*________•* وَالطَّلَبُ بَدِيهِيٌّ.
*___-* وَالْأَمْرُ غَيْرُ الْإِرَادَةِ خِلَافًا لِلْمُعْتَزِلَة  ِ.

----------


## فتح البارى

مكان المشاركة رقم (49)
*◄**(الكوكب الساطع)* (مَسْأَلَةٌ)
335. لِمُثْبِتِي النَّفْسِيِّ خُلْفٌ يَجْرِي ... هَلْ صِيغَةٌ تَخُصُّهُ لِلْأَمْرِ
336. وَالشَّيْخُ عَنْهُ النَّفْيُ قِيلَ الْوَقْفُ ... وَقِيلَ الِاشْتِرَاكُ ثُمَّ الْخُلْفُ
337. فِي صِيغَةِ (افْعَلْ) لِلْوُجُوبِ تَرِدُ ... وَالنَّدْبِ وَالْمُبَاحِ أَوْ تَهَدُّدُ [تُهَدِّدُ]
338. وَالْإِذْنِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ إِنْذَارٍ وَمَنّْ ... إِرْشَادٍ انْعَامٍ وَتَفْوِيضٍ تَمَنّْ
339. وَالْخَبَرِ التَّسْوِيَةِ التَّعْجِيبِ ... وَلِلدُّعَا التَّعْجِيزِ وَالتَّكْذِيبِ
340. وَلِاحْتِقَارٍ وَاعْتِبَارٍ مَشْوَرَهْ ... إِهَانَةٍ وَالضِّدِّ تَكْوِينٍ تَرَهْ
341. إِرَادَةِ امْتِثَالٍ التَّسْخِيرِ ... وَهْيَ حَقِيقَةٌ لَدَى الْجُمْهُورِ
342. أَيْ فِي الْوُجُوبِ لُغَةً أَوْ شَرْعًا اوْ ... عَقْلًا مَذَاهِبُ وَفِي النَّدْبِ حَكَوْا
343. وَفِي مُقَدَّرٍ لِهَذَيْنِ احْتَمَلْ ... وَفِيهِمَا وَفِي الثَّلَاثَةِ الْأُوَلْ
344. وَأَرْبَعٍ وَهْيَ وَإِرْشَادٍ وَفِي ... الْخَمْسَةِ الْأَحْكَامِ أَقْوَالٌ تَفِي
345. أَوْ أَمْرُهُ جَلَّ لِحَتْمٍ وَالنَّبِي ... الْمُبْتَدَا لِلنَّدْبِ أَوْ لِلطَّلَبِ=
346. الْجَازِمِ الْقَاطِعِ ثُمَّ إِنْ صَدَرْ ... مِنْ شَارِعٍ أَوْجَبَ فِعْلًا مُسْتَطَرْ
347. وَهْوَ الصَّحِيحُ تِلْكُ عَشْرٌ كَامِلَهْ ... وَالْوَقْفُ أَوْ قَصْدُ امْتِثَالٍ نَافِلَهْ
348. وَفِي اعْتِقَادِ الْحَتْمِ قَبْلَ الْبَحْثِ عَنْ ... صَارِفِهِ الْخُلْفُ الَّذِي فِي الْعَامِ عَنّْ

يتبع بمتن جمع الجوامع ..

----------


## فتح البارى

تبع للمشاركة السابقة
*◄(جمع الجوامع)[335]:**[348]*
___- (مَسْأَلَةٌ) [صيغة (افعل)]:
________• الْقَائِلُونَ بِالنَّفْسِيِّ: اخْتَلَفُوا هَلْ لِلْأَمْرِ صِيغَةٌ تَخُصُّهُ؟
____________* وَالنَّفْيُ عَنِ الشَّيْخِ:
_________________؛ فَقِيلَ: لِلْوَقْفِ
_________________؛ وَقِيلَ: لِلِاشْتِرَاكِ
____________* وَالْخِلَافُ فِي صِيغَةِ (افْعَلْ)
________• وَتَرِدُ:
____________* لِلْوُجُوبِ
____________* وَالنَّدْبِ
____________* وَالْإِبَاحَةِ
____________* وَالتَّهْدِيدِ
____________* وَالْإِرْشَادِ
____________* وَإِرَادَةِ الِامْتِثَالِ
____________* وَالْإِذْنِ
____________* وَالتَّأْدِيبِ
____________* وَالْإِنْذَارِ
____________* وَالِامْتِنَانِ
____________* وَالْإِكْرَامِ
____________* وَالتَّسْخِيرِ
____________* وَالتَّكْوِينِ
____________* وَالتَّعْجِيزِ
____________* وَالْإِهَانَةِ
____________* وَالتَّسْوِيَةِ
____________* وَالدُّعَاءِ
____________* وَالتَّمَنِّي
____________* وَالِاحْتِقَارِ
____________* وَالْخَبَرِ
____________* وَالْإِنْعَامِ
____________* وَالتَّفْوِيضِ
____________* وَالتَّعَجُّبِ
____________* وَالتَّكْذِيبِ
____________* وَالْمَشْوَرَةِ
____________* وَالِاعْتِبَارِ
________• [المعنى الحقيقي لصيغة افعل]:
____________* وَالْجُمْهُورُ حَقِيقَةٌ فِي الْوُجُوبِ
_________________؛ لُغَةً أَوْ شَرْعًا أَوْ عَقْلًا = مَذَاهِبُ
____________* وَقِيلَ: فِي النَّدْبِ
____________* وَقَالَ الْمَاتُرِيدِيّ  ُ: لِلْقَدْرِ الْمُشْتَرَكِ بَيْنَهُمَا [وهو الطلب]
____________* وَقِيلَ: مُشْتَرَكَةٌ بَيْنَهُمَا [اشتراكا لفظيا بأن تعدد الوضع واللفظ واحد]
____________* وَتَوَقَّفَ الْقَاضِي وَالْغَزَالِيُّ وَالْآمِدِيُّ فِيهَا
____________* وَقِيلَ: مُشْتَرَكَةٌ فِيهِمَا وَفِي الْإِبَاحَةِ
____________* وَقِيلَ: فِي الثَّلَاثَةِ وَالتَّهْدِيدِ
____________* وَقَالَ عَبْدُ الْجَبَّارِ [منكر للكلام النفسي]: لِإِرَادَةِ الِامْتِثَالِ
____________* وَقَالَ الْأَبْهَرِيُّ:
_________________؛ أَمْرُ اللَّهُ -تَعَالَى- لِلْوُجُوبِ
_________________؛ وَأَمْرُ النَّبِيِّ الْمُبْتَدَأُ لِلنَّدَبِ
____________* وَقِيلَ: مُشْتَرَكَةٌ بَيْنَ الْخَمْسَةِ الْأُوَلِ
____________* وَقِيلَ: بَيْنَ الْأَحْكَامِ الْخَمْسَةِ
____________* وَالْمُخْتَارُ -وِفَاقًا لِلشَّيْخِ أَبِي حَامِدٍ وَإِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ-: حَقِيقَةٌ فِي الطَّلَبِ الْجَازِمِ [لغة]
_________________؛ فَإِنْ صَدَرَ مِنَ الشَّارِعِ أَوْجَبَ الْفِعْلَ
________• وَفِي وُجُوبِ اعْتِقَادِ الْوُجُوبِ قَبْلَ الْبَحْثِ = خِلَافُ الْعَامِّ

----------


## فتح البارى

مكان المشاركة (50)
*◄**(الكوكب الساطع)*349. فَإِنْ أَتَى (افْعَلْ) بَعْدَ حَظْرٍ دَانِي ... قَالَ الْإِمَامُ: أَوِ الِاسْتِئْذَانِ
350. فَلِلْإِبَاحَةِ وَقِيلَ الْحَتْمِ ... وَقِيلَ مَا قَدْ كَانَ قَبْلَ الْحِرْمِ
351. وَالنَّهْيُ بَعْدَ الْحَتْمِ لِلْإِبَاحَةِ ... أَوْ رَفْعِ حَتْمِهِ أَوِ الْكَرَاهَةِ
352. مَذَاهِبٌ وَالْجُلُّ لِلْحَظْرِ وَفَى ... وَابْنُ الْجُوَيْنِي فِيهِمَا قَدْ وَقَفَا

*◄(جمع الجوامع)[349]:[352]*
________• فَإِنْ وَرَدَ الْأَمْرُ بَعْدَ حَظْرٍ -قَالَ الْإِمَامُ: أَوِ اسْتِئْذَانٍ- : [تفريعٌ على اقتضاء الأمر للوجوب]
___________* فَلِلْإِبَاحَةِ
___________* وَقَالَ أَبُو الطَّيِّبِ الشِّيرَازِيُّ والسَّمْعَانِيّ  ُ وَالْإِمَامُ: لِلْوُجُوبِ
___________* وَتَوَقَّفَ إِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ.
________• أَمَّا النَّهْيُ بَعْدَ الْوُجُوبِ:
___________* فَالْجُمْهُورُ لِلتَّحْرِيمِ
___________* وَقِيلَ: لِلْكَرَاهَةِ
___________* وَقِيلَ: لِلْإِبَاحَةِ
___________* وَقِيلَ: لِإِسْقَاطِ الْوُجُوبِ
___________* وَإِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ عَلَى وَقْفِهِ.

__________
فائدة:
- وَقِيلَ مَا قَدْ كَانَ قَبْلَ الْحِرْمِ
قال ابن العراقي -رحمه الله- في "الغيث الهامع":
(وكان شيخنا البلقيني يقول: إن هذا هو المختار، فإنه للإباحة في قوله تعالى: "وإذا حللتم فاصطادوا" ، وللإيجاب في قوله تعالى: "فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم فاقتلوا المشركين" ، فالاصطياد كان قبل تحريمه بالإحرام مباحا فاسمتر كذلك، وقتال المشركين قبل تحريمه في هذه المدة كان واجبا فاستمر كذلك) اهـ
-قال العطار -رحمه الله-:
(سكت عن النهي بعد الاستئذان، وحكمه التحريم على قياس وقوعه بعد الوجوب، ومما ورد منه للتحريم خبر مسلم عن المقداد قال «أرأيت إن لقيت رجلا من الكفار فقاتلني فضرب إحدى يدي بالسيف فقطعها ثم لاذ مني بشجرة فقال: أسلمت لله، أفأقاتله يا رسول الله بعد أن قالها؟ قال: لا» ومما ورد من الكراهة خبر مسلم أيضا «أأصلي في مبارك الإبل؟ قال: لا») .

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄**(الكوكب الساطع)* 1400. حَقٌّ كَرَامَاتٌ لِلَاوْلِيَاءِ..  .....قَالَ الْقُشَيْرِيُّ بِلَا انْتِهَاءِ
1401. لِوَلَدٍ بِدُونِ وَالِدٍ وَمَا......أَشْبَه  َهُ قِيلَ وَهَذَا الْمُعْتَمَى
1402. وَلَا نَرَى تَكْفِيرَ أَهْلِ الْقِبْلَةِ......و  َلَا الْخُرُوجَ أَيْ عَلَى الْأَئِمَّةِ
1403. مِنَ الْفُرُوضِ النَّصْبُ لِلْإِمَامِ .....وَلَوْ لِمَفْضُولٍ عَلَى الْأَنَامِ
[الأشموني: وما على الرب العلي شيء وجب ... ومحض فضل ما عليه قد كتب]
1404. حَقٌّ عَذَابُ الْقَبْرِ كَالسُّؤَالِ.....لِمَنْ عَدَا الشَّهِيدِ وَالأَطْفَالِ
[سلم المطالع:
القبر لا يجد فيه لو ما ... مرابط لو ليلة ويوما
ومن شهيدا في السبيل قتلا ... أو كل ليل سورة الملك تلا
ذي خمسة روح البيان قالا ... تقي عذاب القبر والأهوالا]
1405. وَالْحَشْرُ مَعْ مَعَادِنَا الْجِسْمَانِي....  .وَالْحَوْضِ وَالصِّرَاطِ وَالْمِيزَانِ
1406. وَالنَّارُ وَالْجَنَّةُ مَخْلُوقَانِ.....  لْيَوْمَ وَالْأَشْرَاطُ ذَاتُ الشَّانِ
1407. طُلُوعُ شَمْسِهَا وَمعْهَا الْقَمَرُ....مِنْ مَغْرِبٍ بَعْدَ ثَلَاثٍ تُنْظَرُ
1408. وَيَخْرُجُ الدَّجَّالُ ثُمَّ يَنْزِلُ.....عِيس  ى وَفِي رَمْلَةِ لُدٍّ يَقْتُلُ
1409. وَالْخَسْفُ وَالدَّابَةُ وَالدُّخَانُ......  وَبَعْدَ هَذَا يُرْفَعُ الْقُرَانُ
1410. وَأَفْضَلُ الْأُمَّةِ صِدِّيقٌ يَلِي.......فَعُمَ  ٌ فَالْأُمَوِيُّ فَـعَلِي
1411. فَسَائِرُ الْعَشْرَةِ فَالْبَدْرِيَّه  ْ ... فَأُحُدٌ فَالْبَيْعَةُ الزَّكِيَّهْ
1412. وَأَفْضَلُ الْأَزْوَاجِ بِالتَّحْقِيقِ..  ...خَدِيجَةٌ مَعَ ابْنَةِ الصِّدِّيقِ
1413. وَفِيهِمَا ثَالِثُهَا الْوَقْفُ وَفِي....عَائِشَة  ٍ وَابْنَتِهِ الْخُلْفُ قُفِي
1414. وَالْمُرْتَضَى تَقَدُّمُ الزَّهْرَاءِ......  بَلْ وَعَلَى مَرْيَمٍ الْعَذْرَاءِ
1415. وَمَا بِهِ عَائِشَةٌ قَدْ رُمِيَتْ......فَإِ  نَّهَا بِغَيْرِ شَكٍّ بُرِّئَتْ
1416. ثُمَّ الَّذِي بَيْنَ الصَّحَابَةِ شَجَرْ...نُمْسِك   عَنْهُ وَنَرَى الْكُلَّ ائْتَجَرْ
1417. وَالشَّافِعِي وَمَالِكٌ وَالْحَنْظَلِي ...إِسْحَاقُ وَالنُّعْمَانُ وَابْنُ حَنْبَلِ
1418. وَابْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ مَعَ الثَّوْرِيِّ.....وَابْنِ جَرِيرٍ مَعَ الَاوْزَاعِيِّ
1419. وَالظَّاهِرِي وَسَائِرُ الْأَئِمَّةِ......  عَلَى هُدًى مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةِ
1420. وَالْأَشْعَرِيّ  ُ الْحُجَّةُ الْمُعَظَّمُ.....  ِمَامُنَا فِي السُّنَّةِ الْمُقَدَّمُ
[الأشموني: وكيف لا وهو إمام السنة ... وحافظ الدين بأوفى جُنة]
1421. وَأَنَّ مَا كَانَ الْجُنَيْدُ يَلْزَمُ.....وَصَ  ْبُهُ فَهْوَ طَرِيقٌ قَيِّمُ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)[1400]:[1421]*
*_______•* وَكَرَامَاتُ الْأَوْلِيَاءِ حَقٌّ
*_____________** قَالَ الْقُشَيْرِيُّ: وَلَا يَنْتَهُونَ إلَى نَحْوِ وَلَدٍ دُونَ وَالِدٍ
*_______•* وَلَا نُكَفِّرُ أَحَدًا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقِبْلَةِ
*_______•* وَلَا نُجَوِّزُ الْخُرُوجَ عَلَى السُّلْطَانِ
*_______•* وَنَعْتَقِدُ أَنَّ عَذَابَ الْقَبْرِ وَسُؤَالَ الْمَلَكَيْنِ وَالصِّرَاطَ وَالْمِيزَانَ حَقٌّ
*_______•* وَالْجَنَّةُ وَالنَّارُ مَخْلُوقَتَانِ الْيَوْمَ [الأشموني: وما عليهما فلم يطرأ فنا ... ولا على من فيهما قد أسكنا]
*_______•* وَيَجِبُ عَلَى النَّاسِ نَصْبُ إمَامٍ وَلَوْ مَفْضُولًا
*_______•* وَلَا يَجِبُ عَلَى الرَّبِّ سُبْحَانَهُ شَيْءٌ
*_______•* وَالْمَعَادُ الْجِسْمَانِيُّ بَعْدَ الْإِعْدَامِ حَقٌّ
*_______•* وَنَعْتَقِدُ: أَنَّ خَيْرَ الْأُمَّةِ بَعْدَ نَبِيِّهَا مُحَمَّدٍ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أَبُو بَكْرٍ خَلِيفَتُهُ، فَعُمَرُ، فَعُثْمَانُ، فَعَلِيٌّ أُمَرَاءُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ
*_______•* وَبَرَاءَةَ عَائِشَةَ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا قُذِفَتْ بِهِ
*_______•* وَنُمْسِكُ عَمَّا جَرَى بَيْنَ الصَّحَابَةِ وَنَرَى الْكُلَّ مَأْجُورِينَ
*_______•* وَأَنَّ الشَّافِعِيَّ وَمَالِكًا وَأَبَا حَنِيفَةَ وَالسُّفْيَانَي  ْنِ وَأَحْمَدَ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  َّ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَدَاوُدَ وَسَائِرَ أَئِمَّةِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ عَلَى هُدًى مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ
*_______•* وَأَنَّ أَبَا الْحَسَنِ الْأَشْعَرِيَّ إِمَامٌ فِي السُّنَّةِ مُقَدَّمٌ 
*_______•* وَأَنَّ طَرِيقَ الشَّيْخِ الْجُنَيْدِ وَصَحْبِهِ طَرِيقٌ مُقَوَّمٌ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄**(**البدر اللامع**)*[الأشموني:
مما الذي عرفانه لنفع ... ولا يضر جهله في الشرع
أن الأصح المستبان زَينه ... أن وجود كل شيء عينه
وقال: "غيره" كثيرٌ منا ... قلت لدى التحقيق هذا الأسنى
والفيلسوف عينه في الواجب .... قد، فعلى أول ذي المذاهب
الممكن المعدوم لا شيء ولا ... ذات وليس ثابتا كذا على
ثان لدي أكثرهم ذا أُمَّا ... وأنه الاسم هو المسمى
وأن أسماء الإله الحسنى ... قصر على التوقيف أعني الإذنا
*1389**. وَجَازَ أَنْ يَقُولَ إِنِّي مُؤْمِنْ......إِنْ شَاءَ رَبِّي خَشْيَةً أَنْ يُفْتَنْ* 
*1390.** بَلْ هُوَ أَوْلَى عِنْدَ جُلِّ السَّلَفِ.....وَأ  نْكَرَ الْقَوْلَ بِهَذَا الْحَنَفِي*
وأنه تلذذ الكفار ... لمحض الاستدراج لا الأبرار
وأن ما له يشار بـ(أنَا) ... الهيكل المخصوص أعني البدنا
قلت المناسب وأن النفسا ... الهيكل المخصوص أي ما حسا
ثمت ذا واه وأيضا ناقضا ... لِامساكه عن نفسنا فيما مضى =
[يعني قول المصنف: وحقيقة الروح أمسك عنها محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فنمسك عنها. (انظر التشنيف)]*
والجوهر الفرد أيِ الجزء الذي ... لا يتجزا ثابت فيما احتذي]


**◄(جمع الجوامع)_______• وَمِمَّا لَا يَضُرُّ جَهْلُهُ، وَتَنْفَعُ مَعْرِفَتُهُ:
___________* الْأَصَحُّ:
_______________؛ أَنَّ وُجُودَ الشَّيْءِ عَيْنُهُ
____________________, وَقَالَ كَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ: غَيْرُهُ
____________________, فَعَلَى الْأَصَحِّ [أن وجود الشيء عينه] الْمَعْدُومُ لَيْسَ بِشَيْءٍ وَلَا ذَاتٍ وَلَا ثَابِتٍ
____________________, وَكَذَا عَلَى الْآخَرِ [أن وجود الشيء غيره] عِنْدَ أَكْثَرِهِمْ
_______________؛ وَأَنَّ الِاسْمَ الْمُسَمَّى
_______________؛ وَأَنَّ أَسْمَاءَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى تَوْقِيفِيَّةٌ
_______________؛ وَأَنَّ  الْمَرْءَ يَقُولُ أَنَا مُؤْمِنٌ إنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ  خَوْفًا مِنْ سُوءِ  الْخَاتِمَةِ وَالْعِيَاذُ بِاَللَّهِ لَا شَكًّا فِي  الْحَالِ
_______________؛ وَأَنَّ مَلَاذَّ الْكَافِرِ اسْتِدْرَاجٌ
_______________؛ وَأَنَّ الْمُشَارَ إلَيْهِ بِـ(أَنَّا) = الْهَيْكَلُ الْمَخْصُوصُ
_______________؛ وَأَنَّ الْجَوْهَرَ الْفَرْدُ -وَهُوَ الْجُزْءُ الَّذِي لَا يَتَجَزَّأُ- ثَابِتٌ
*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄**(البدر اللامع)* *[الأشموني:
وأنه لا حال بين ذي العدم ... وذي الوجود خلف ما القاضي حكم
وابن الجويني قلت لكن انتخبا [؟] ... رجوعه عنه وأن السببا
مع الإضافات أمور تعتبر ... في الذهن لا ذاتا وجودا استقر
ما عرض بعرض يقوم ... ولا زمانين معا يدوم
ولا محلين يحل في الأصح ... قلت الجواز الفخر في الأولى لمح
أنه المثلان كالضدين لا ... يجتمعان في الوجود مسجلا
دون الخلافين وأما ما جرى ... بينهما تناقض فلا يرى
أنهما على الوجود اجتمعا ... ولا معا عن الوجود ارتفعا]

**◄(جمع الجوامع)**
_______________؛ وَأَنَّهُ لَا حَالَ أَيْ لَا وَاسِطَةَ بَيْنَ الْمَوْجُودِ  وَالْمَعْدُومِ خِلَافًا لِلْقَاضِي وإِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ
**_______________**_______________**_______________**___**[رجع إمام الحرمين عن هذا القول]
_______________؛ وَأَنَّ النَّسَبَ وَالْإِضَافَاتِ أُمُورٌ اعْتِبَارِيَّةٌ لَا وُجُودِيَّةٌ
_______________؛ وَأَنَّ الْعَرَضَ:
___________________’ لَا يَقُومُ بِالْعَرَضِ
___________________’ وَلَا يَبْقَى زَمَانَيْنِ
___________________’ وَلَا يَحِلُّ مَحَلَّيْنِ
_______________؛ وَأَنَّ الْمِثْلَيْنِ لَا يَجْتَمِعَانِ كَالضِّدَّيْنِ
___________________’ بِخِلَافِ  الْخِلَافَيْنِ
___________________’ أَمَّا  النَّقِيضَانِ فَلَا يَجْتَمِعَانِ وَلَا يَرْتَفِعَانِ
**
*

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄**(**البدر اللامع**)*[الأشموني:
وأنه أحد شِقَّي ممكن ... ليس به أولى، بقاء الممكن=
يحتاج للسببْ وينبني على ... أن علة احتياج ما انجلى[؟]
من أثر إلى المؤثر بما ... إمكانه أو الحدوث أو هما
تركب أو أول فعال ... والثان شرطه وذا أقوال
قلت اقتضى هذا علو الأول ... لكن لدى الجمهور ثانيها العلى
قيل المكان سطح حاو بَطَنَا ... مس من المحوي سطحا عَلَنا
وقيل بُعْدٌ ذو وجود معلمي ... ينفذ فيه بُعْدُ ذات الجسم
وقيل مفروض وذا البعد الخلا ... ثم الخلاء جائز وقيل لا
ذا كون جسمين تباعدا وما ... بينهما شيء بما يمسسهما]

*◄(جمع الجوامع)*
______________؛ وَأَنَّ أَحَدَ طَرَفَيْ الْمُمْكِنِ لَيْسَ أَوْلَى بِهِ
______________؛ وَأَنَّ الْبَاقِيَ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَى السَّبَبِ
_________________, وَيَنْبَنِي عَلَى أَنَّ عِلَّةَ احْتِيَاجِ الْأَثَرِ إِلَى الْمُؤَثِّرِ:
_____________________. الْإِمْكَانُ =
_____________________. أَوِ الْحُدُوثُ =
_____________________. أَوْ هُمَا [على أنهما] جُزْءَا عِلَّةٍ =
_____________________. أَوِ الْإِمْكَانُ بِشَرْطِ الْحُدُوثِ = وَهِيَ أَقْوَالٌ
*___________** وَالْمَكَانُ
______________؛ قِيلَ: السَّطْحُ الْبَاطِنُ لِلْحَاوِي الْمُمَاسُّ لِلسَّطْحِ الظَّاهِرِ مِنَ الْمَحْوِيِّ
______________؛ وَقِيلَ: بُعْدٌ مَوْجُودٌ يَنْفُذُ فِيهِ الْجِسْمُ
______________؛ وَقِيلَ: بُعْدٌ مَفْرُوضٌ
_________________, وَهُوَ الْخَلَاءُ
_____________________. وَالْخَلَاءُ جَائِزٌ
_____________________. وَالْمُرَادُ مِنْهُ: كَوْنُ الْجِسْمَيْنِ لَا يَتَمَاسَّانِ وَلَا بَيْنَهُمَا مَا يُمَاسُّهُمَا

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄**(**البدر اللامع**)* [قال الأشموني:
وجوهر قد قيل في الزمان ... جُرِّدَ لا جسم ولا جِسماني
قلت ارتضى الإمام ذا ولفلك ... معدل النهار بعضهم سلك
وقيل بل حركة لفلَكِهْ ... وقيل بل مقدار تلك الحركه
واختير قرن متجدد وُهِمْ ... بمتجدد تجددا علم
إزالةً لذلك الإيهام ... ممتنع تداخل الأجسام
وأنْ من الأعراض يخلو جوهر ... تركيبه منها كذاك يحظر
ويتناهى بعد كل جوهر ... وقارنَ المعلولُ عند الأكثر
علتَه في وقتها والمجتبى ... بالوفق للشيخ الإمام عقبا
ذي مطلقا ثالثها الرتبيه ... وضعية لا ما ترى عقليه
أما التقدم عليه مرتبه ... فلا خلاف مانع ترتبه]

*◄(جمع الجوامع)*
___________* وَالزَّمَانُ
______________؛ قِيلَ: جَوْهَرٌ لَيْسَ بِجِسْمٍ وَلَا جِسْمَانِيٍّ
______________؛ وَقِيلَ: فَلَكُ مُعَدَّلِ النَّهَارِ
______________؛ وَقِيلَ: عَرَضٌ
__________________, فَقِيلَ: حَرَكَةُ مُعَدَّلِ النَّهَارِ
__________________, وَقِيلَ: مِقْدَارُ الْحَرَكَةِ
______________؛ الْمُخْتَارُ أَنَّهُ مُقَارَنَةُ مُتَجَدِّدٍ مَوْهُومٍ لِمُتَجَدِّدٍ مَعْلُومٍ إِزَالَةً لِلْإِيهَامِ
___________* وَيَمْتَنِعُ تَدَاخُلُ الْأَجْسَامِ
___________* وَ[يمتنع] خُلُوُّ الْجَوْهَرِ عَنْ جَمِيعِ الْأَعْرَاضِ
___________* وَالْجَوْهَرُ غَيْرُ مُرَكَّبٍ مِنَ الْأَعْرَاضِ
___________* وَالْأَبْعَادُ مُتَنَاهِيَةٌ
___________* وَالْمَعْلُولُ:
______________؛ قَالَ الْأَكْثَرُ: يُقَارِنُ عِلَّتَهُ زَمَانًا
______________؛ وَالْمُخْتَارُ -وِفَاقًا لِلشَّيْخِ الْإِمَامِ-: يَعْقُبُهَا مُطْلَقًا
______________؛ وَثَالِثُهَا: إِنْ كَانَتْ وَضْعِيَّةً لَا عَقْلِيَّةً [فيقارنها]
______________؛ أَمَّا التَّرْتِيبُ رُتْبَةً فَوِفَاقٌ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄**(**البدر اللامع**)*[قال الأشموني:
وحصر اللذة في المعارف ... الفخر والشيخ الإمام ذا قفي
وهي لدي ابن زكريا عدمي ... وهو الخلاص من شباك ألم
وقيل ذي إدراك ما يلائم ... والحق الادراك لهذي لازمُ
قلت الصواب أن هذه تعد ... كالري وجدانية فلا تحد
قابلها الألم ثم ما جمع ... في العقل إما واجب أو ممتنع
أو ممكن لأن ذاته مضت ... في أنها إما وجوده اقتضت
في خارج أو اقتضت أن يعدما ... أو ما اقتضت شيئا هناك منهما]

*◄(جمع الجوامع)*
___________* وَاللَّذَّةُ:
______________؛ حَصَرَهَا  الْإِمَامُ وَالشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ فِي الْمَعَارِفِ
______________؛ وَقَالَ ابْنُ زَكَرِيَّا: هِيَ  الْخَلَاصُ مِنَ الْأَلَمِ
______________؛ وَقِيلَ: إِدْرَاكُ الْمُلَائِمِ
______________؛ وَيُقَابِلُهَا الْأَلَمُ

___________* وَمَا تَصَوَّرَهُ الْعَقْلُ:
______________؛ إِمَّا وَاجِبٌ أَوْ مُمْتَنِعٌ أَوْ مُمْكِنٌ
______________؛ لِأَنَّ ذَاتَهُ إِمَّا أَنْ تَقْتَضِيَ وُجُودَهُ فِي الْخَارِج أَوْ  عَدَمَهُ أَوْ لَا تَقْتَضِيَ شَيْئًا

----------


## فتح البارى

قال العطار -رحمه الله- في "حاشيته":
(وَمَنْ سَمَتْ بِهِ هِمَّتُهُ إلَى الِاطِّلَاعِ عَلَى غَرَائِبِ الْمُؤَلَّفَاتِ وَعَجَائِبِ الْمُصَنَّفَاتِ انْكَشَفَ لَهُ حَقَائِقُ كَثِيرَةٌ مِنْ دَقَائِقِ الْعُلُومِ وَتَنَزَّهَتْ فِكْرَتُهُ إنْ كَانَتْ سَلِيمَةً فِي رِيَاضِ الْفُهُومِ:
فَكُنْ رَجُلًا رِجْلُهُ فِي الثَّرَى ... وَهَامَةُ هِمَّتِهِ الثُّرَيَّا
فَالنَّفْسُ الْإِنْسَانِيَّ  ةُ بِالِاطِّلَاعِ عَلَى حَقَائِقِ الْمَعَارِفِ تَتَكَمَّلُ وَالْفَاضِلُ الْكَامِلُ بِمَعْرِفَةِ أَنْوَاعِ الْعُلُومِ يَتَفَوَّقُ وَيَتَفَضَّلُ لَا بِتَحْسِينِ هَيْئَةِ اللِّبَاسِ وَالْمُزَاحَمَة  ِ عَلَى التَّصَدُّرِ فِي مَجَالِسِ النَّاسِ.
قَالَ الْحَكِيمُ الْفَارَابِيُّ:
أَخِي خَلِّ [حَيِّزَ ذِي بَاطِلٍ] ... وَكُنْ وَالْحَقَائِقَ فِي حَيِّزِ
فَمَا الدَّارُ دَارَ مُقَامٍ لَنَا ... وَمَا الْمَرْءُ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِالْمُعْجِزِ
[وهل نحن إلا خطوط وقعن... على كرة وقع مستوفز]
يُنَافِسُ هَذَا لِذَاكَ عَلَى ... أَقَلَّ مِنْ الْكَلِمِ الْمُوجَزِ
مُحِيطُ الْعَوَالِمِ أَوْلَى بِنَا ... [فكم ذا التزاحم] فِي الْمَرْكَزِ
فَلَا تَجْعَلْ سَعْيَك لِغَيْرِ تَحْصِيلِ الْكَمَالَاتِ الْعِرْفَانِيَّ  ةِ مَصْرُوفًا وَلَا تَتَّخِذْ غَيْرَ نَفَائِسِ الْكُتُبِ أَلِيفًا أَلُوفًا:
وَلَا تَكُ مِنْ قَوْمٍ يُدِيمُونَ سَعْيَهُمْ ... لِتَحْصِيلِ أَنْوَاعِ الْمَآكِلِ وَالشُّرْبِ
فَهَذِي إذَا عُدَّتْ طِبَاعَ بَهَائِمَ ... وَشَتَّانَ مَا بَيْنَ الْبَهِيمِ وَذِي اللُّبِّ
وَهَذِهِ نَفْثَةُ مَصْدُورٍ وَلِلَّهِ عَاقِبَةُ الْأُمُورِ.
لَعَمْرِي لَقَدْ تَسَاوَى الْفَطِنُ وَالْأَبْلَهُ الْأَفِنُ وَاسْتَنْسَرَ الْبُغَاثُ وَسُدَّ طَرِيقُ النَّظَرِ عَلَى الْمُنَاظِرِ الْبَحَّاثِ وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إلَّا بِاَللَّهِ الْعَلِيِّ الْعَظِيمِ) اهـ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄**(الكوكب الساطع)*خاتمة في علم التصوف
1422. أَوَّلُ وَاجِبٍ عَلَى الْمُكَلَّفِ......  مَعْرِفَةُ اللهِ وَقِيلَ الْفِكْرُ فِي
1423. دَلِيلِهِ وَقِيلَ أَوَّلُ النَّظَرْ.....وَق  يلَ قَصْدُهُ إِلَيْهِ الْمُعْتَبَرْ
[الأشموني: قلت جرى ذا الخلف لفظا آيلا ... بعد ذي مقاصد او وسائلا]
1424. وَمَنْ تَكُونُ نَفْسُهُ أَبِيَّهْ.......يَ  ْنَحُ لِلْمَرَاتِبِ الْعَلِيَّهْ
1425. وَمَنْ يَكُونُ عَارِفًا بِرَبِّهِ......مُص  َوِّرًا لِبُعْدِهِ وَقُرْبِهِ
1426. رَجَا وَخَافَ فَأَصَاخَ فَارْتَكَبْ ....مَأْمُورَهُ وَمَا نُهِي عَنْهُ اجْتَنَبْ
1427. أَحَبَّهُ اللهُ فَكَانَ عَقْلَهُ......وَسَ  مْعَهُ وَيَدَهُ وَرِجْلَهُ
1428. وَاعْتَدَّهُ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاهُ إِنْ دَعَاهْ.....أَجَا  َهُ أَوِ اسْتَعَاذَهُ كَفَاهْ
1429. أَمَّا الَّذِي هِمَّتُهُ دَنِيَّهْ......فَل  َا مُبَالَاةَ لَهُ سَنِيَّهْ
1430. فَفَوْقَ جَهْلِ الْجَاهِلِينَ يَجْهَلُ.....وَتَ  ْتَ سُبْلِ الْمَارِقِينَ يَدْخُلُ
1431. فَخُذْ صَلَاحًا بَعْدُ أَوْ فَسَادَا.....وَشِ  ْوَةً تُرْدِيكَ أَوْ إِسْعَادَا
1432. وَقُرْبًا اوْ بُعْدًا وَسُخْطًا أَوْ رِضَا....وَجَنَّة  َ الْفِرْدَوْسِ أَوْ نَارَ لَظَى

*◄(جمع الجوامع)*[1422]:[1432]
*◘* خَاتِمَةٌ
___- أَوَّلُ الْوَاجِبَاتِ الْمَعْرِفَةُ
________* وَقَالَ الْأُسْتَاذُ: النَّظَرُ الْمُؤَدِّي إِلَيْهَا
________* وَالْقَاضِي: أَوَّلُ النَّظَرِ
________* وَابْنُ فُورَكٍ وَإِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ: الْقَصْدُ إِلَى النَّظَرِ
___- وَذُو النَّفْسِ الْأَبِيَّةِ يَرْبَأُ بِهَا عَنْ سَفْسَافِ الْأُمُورِ وَيَجْنَحُ إِلَى مَعَالِيهَا
___- وَمَنْ عَرَفَ رَبَّهُ تَصَوَّرَ تَبْعِيدَهُ وَتَقْرِيبَهُ فَخَافَ وَرَجَا، فَأَصْغَى إِلَى الْأَمْرِ وَالنَّهْيِ، فَارْتَكَبَ وَاجْتَنَبَ،
____ فَأَحَبَّهُ مَوْلَاهُ؛ فَكَانَ سَمْعَهُ وَبَصَرَهُ وَيَدَهُ الَّتِي يَبْطِشُ بِهَا، وَاتَّخَذَهُ وَلِيًّا إِنْ سَأَلَهُ أَعْطَاهُ، وَإِنْ اسْتَعَاذَ بِهِ أَعَاذَهُ.
___- وَدَنِيءُ الْهِمَّةِ لَا يُبَالِي؛ فَيَجْهَلُ فَوْقَ جَهْلِ الْجَاهِلِينَ، وَيَدْخُلُ تَحْتَ رِبْقَةِ الْمَارِقِينَ
________* فَدُونَكَ صَلَاحًا أَوْ فَسَادًا، وَرِضًا أَوْ سَخَطًا، وَقُرْبًا أَوْ بُعْدًا، وَسَعَادَةً أَوْ شَقَاوَةً، وَنَعِيمًا أَوْ جَحِيمًا

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*1433. وَزِنْ بِشَرْعٍ كُلَّ أَمْرٍ خَاطِرِ......فَإِن  ْ يَكُنْ يُؤْمَرْ بِهِ فَبَادِرِ
1434. فَإِنْ تَخَفْ وُقُوعَهُ عَلَى صِفَهْ.....مَنْهِ  َّةٍ فَمَا عَلَيْكَ مِنْ سَفَهْ
1435. فَحَاجَةُ اسْتِغْفَارِنَا إِلَيْهِ لَا......يُوجِبُ [خ: توجب] تَرْكَهُ بَلِ الذِّكْرُ عَلَا
1436. مِنْ ثَمَّ قَالَ السُّهْرَوَرْدِ  ي اعْمَلْ وَإِنْ.....خَشِيت   عُجْبًا ثَمَّ دَاوِهِ وَزِنْ
1437. وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِمَّا نُهِي عَنْهُ احْذَرِ......فَإِن  ْ تَمِلْ لِفِعْلِهِ فَاسْتَغْفِرِ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[1433]:[1437]*
___- وَإِذَا خَطَرَ لَكَ أَمْرٌ فَزِنْهُ  بِالشَّرْعِ
________* فَإِنْ كَانَ مَأْمُورًا فَبَادِرْ، فَإِنَّهُ مِنَ  الرَّحْمَنِ
____________؛ فَإِنْ خَشِيتَ وُقُوعَهُ -لَا إِيقَاعَهُ- عَلَى صِفَةٍ  مَنْهِيَّةٍ = فَلَا عَلَيْكَ
____________؛ وَاحْتِيَاجُ اسْتِغْفَارِنَا إِلَى اسْتِغْفَارٍ لَا يُوجِبُ تَرْكَ الِاسْتِغْفَارِ
____________________, وَمِنْ ثَمَّ قَالَ السُّهْرَوَرْدِ  يُّ: اعْمَلْ وَإِنْ خِفْتَ الْعُجْبَ مُسْتَغْفِرًا
________* وَإِنْ كَانَ مَنْهِيًّا: فَإِيَّاكَ، فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ الشَّيْطَانِ
____________؛ فَإِنْ مِلْتَ فَاسْتَغْفِرْ
___________
فَإِنْ خَشِيتَ وُقُوعَهُ -لَا إِيقَاعَهُ- عَلَى صِفَةٍ  مَنْهِيَّةٍ فَلَا عَلَيْكَ
قال ابن العراقي -رحمه الله- في "الغيث الهامع":
(وإنما عبر المصنف بالوقوع واحترز عن الإيقاع لأنه لو كان قصده إيقاعه على الصفة المذمومة بأن علم أنه إنما يقوم للرياء = فإن ذلك الخاطر شيطاني، وإنما الكلام في خشية وقوع هذه المفسدة من غير أن تكون هي الحامل له على الفعل) اهـ

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*1438. وَالْهَمُّ وَالْحَدِيثُ مَغْفُورَانِ مَا......لَمْ يَكُ يَعْمَلْ أَوْ بِهِ تَكَلَّمَا
[الأشموني: قلت وفي مجرد العزم احكما ... بإثمه والعزم ما قد صمما]
1439. إِنْ لَمْ تُطِعْ فِي تَرْكِهَا الْأَمَّارَهْ....  ...فَجَاهِدَنَّه  ا وَشُنَّ الْغَارَهْ
1440. فَإِنْ فَعَلْتَ تُبْ فَإِنْ لَمْ تُقْلِعِ .....لِلَذَّةٍ أَوْ كَسَلٍ مُوَسَّعِ
1441. فَلْتَذْكُرَنَّ هَاذِمَ اللَّذَّاتِ.......  َفَجْأََةَ الْمَمَاتِ وَالْفَوَاتِ
1442. أَوْ لِقُنُوطٍ فَاخْشَ مَقْتَ رَبِّكَا.....وَاذ  كُرْ عَظِيمَ عَفْوِهِ يَسْهُلْ بِكَا
1443. وَاعْرِضْ عَلَى نَفْسِكَ تَوْبَةً تُؤَمّْ....وَمَا حَوَتْ مِنْ حَسَنٍ وَهْيَ النَّدَمْ 
1444. وَشَرْطُهَا الْإِقْلَاعُ وَالْعَزْمُ السَّنِي....أَنْ لَا يَعُودَ وَادِّرَاكُ الْمُمْكِنِ
1445. وَصَحَّتِ التَّوْبَةُ قَالَ الْأَكْثَرُ.......  َلَوْ يَكُونُ بَعْدَ نَقْضٍ يَكْثُرُ
1446. مِنْ أَيِّ ذَنْبٍ كَانَ لَوْ صَغِيرَا......مَعْ فِعْلِهِ آخَرَ لَوْ كَبِيرَا
1447. وَإِنْ شَكَكْتَ قِفْ فَتَرْكُ طَاعَةِ.....أَوْل  ى مِنَ الْوُقُوعِ فِي مَفْسَدَةِ
1448. مِنْ ثَمَّ قَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ مَنْ شَكَّ هَلْ.....ثَلَاثٌ اوْ يَنْقُصُ عَنْهُ مَا غَسَلْ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)**[1438]:[1448]*
___________؛ وَحَدِيثُ النَّفْسِ -مَا لَمْ تَتَكَلَّم أَوْ تَعْمَلُ- وَالْهَمُّ مَغْفُورَانِ
___________؛ وَإِنْ لَمْ تُطِعْكَ الْأَمَّارَةُ فَجَاهِدْهَا
___________؛ فَإِنْ فَعَلْتَ فَتُبْ
___________؛ فَإِنْ لَمْ تُقْلِعْ:
_______________, لِاسْتِلْذَاذٍ أَوْ كَسَلٍ = فَتَذَكَّرْ هَاذِمَ اللَّذَّاتِ وَفَجْأَةَ الْفَوَاتِ
_______________, أَوْ لِقُنُوطٍ:
_________________~ فَخَفْ مَقْتَ رَبِّكَ وَاذْكُرْ سَعَةَ رَحْمَتِهِ
_________________~ وَاعْرِضْ التَّوْبَةَ وَمَحَاسِنَهَا:
____________________' وَهِيَ النَّدَمُ
____________________' وَتَتَحَقَّقُ:
_______________________. بِالْإِقْلَاعِ
_______________________. وَعَزْمٍ أَنْ لَا يَعُودَ
_______________________. وَتَدَارُكِ مُمْكِنِ التَّدَارُكِ
____________________' وَتَصِحُّ وَلَوْ بَعْدَ نَقْضِهَا عَنْ ذَنْبٍ وَلَوْ صَغِيرًا
_____________________مَعَ الْإِصْرَارِ عَلَى آخَرَ وَلَوْ كَبِيرًا عِنْدَ الْجُمْهُورِ
________* وَإِنْ شَكَكْتَ أَمَأْمُورٌ أَمْ مَنْهِيٌّ؟ = فَأَمْسِكْ
___________؛ وَمِنْ ثَمَّ قَالَ الْجُوَيْنِيُّ فِي الْمُتَوَضِّئِ يَشُكُّ أَيَغْسِلُ ثَالِثَةً أَمْ رَابِعَةً: لَا يَغْسِلُ.

----------


## فتح البارى

في حاشية البناني:
مراتب القصد خمس هاجس ذكروا ... فخاطر فحديث النفس فاستمعا
يليه هم وعزم كلها رفعت ... سوى الأخير ففيه الإثم قد وقعا

هاجس خاطر حديث النفس ... ثم هم لا إثم إلا بعزم

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*1449. نَعَمْ عَلَى الصُّوفِيِّ تَرْكُ اللَّعِبِ......وَش  َأْنُهُ الْإِيثَارُ لَا فِي الْقُرَبِ
1450. وَالِاعْتِزَالُ فِي زَمَانِ الْفِتَنِ......مِن  ْ بَعْدِ عِلْمٍ وَاجِبٍ وَالسُّنَنِ
1451. وَالصَّبْرُ وَالْيَقِينُ ثُمَّ الشُّكْرُ.....وَا  صَّمْتُ إِلَّا ذَاكِرًا وَالْفِكْرُ
1452. وَتَرْكُهُ السُّؤَالَ وَالتَّوَكُّلُ..  ...وَالْكَسْبُ خُلْفٌ أَيُّ ذَيْنِ أَفْضَلُ
1453. ثَالِثُهَا التَّفْصِيلُ وَالصَّوَابُ......  مَا خَالَفَ التَّوَكُّلَ اكْتِسَابُ
1454. وَلَا ادِّخَارُ قُوتِ عَامٍ وَالْكَفَافْ .....أَفْضَلُ مِنْ فَقْرٍ وَمَالٍ لِلْعَفَافْ
1455. وَالْخُلْفُ فِي أَخْذٍ وَتَرْكٍ نُقِلَا.....وَرَج  َحُوا أَخْذَ الْمَلَا دُونَ الْخَلَا
1456. وَلَيْسَ مِنْ زَهَادَةٍ تَغَرُّبُ........وَ  تَرْكُ مُحْتَاجٍ لَهُ تَرَهُّبُ
1457, وَالْعِلْمُ خَيْرٌ مِنْ صَلَاةِ النَّافِلَهْ......  فَقَدْ غَدَا اللهُ بِرِزْقٍ كَافِلَهْ 
1458. وَالْمَرْءُ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَى أَنْ يَعْرِفَا......فَر  ْقَ أُمُورٍ فِي افْتِرَاقِهَا خَفَا
1459. كَالْفَرْقِ بَيْنَ الْعَجْزِ وَالتَّوَكُّلِ..  .وَالْحُبِّ لِلَّهِ وَمَعْهُ الْمُنْجَلِي
1460. وَالنُّصْحِ وَالتَّأْنِيبِ وَالْفِرَاسَةِ..  ..... وَالظَّنِّ وَالدَّعْوَةِ وَالرِّيَاسَةِ
1461. وَقُوَّةٍ فِي أَمْرِ دِينٍ وَالْعُلُوّْ......  .وَالِاجْتِه َادِ فِي اتِّبَاعٍ وَالْغُلُوّْ
1462. وَالذُّلِّ وَالْعَفْوِ وَتِيهٍ وَشَرَفْ.....وَال  حِقْدِ وَالْوَجْدِ وَجُودٍ وَسَرَفْ
1463. وَالْكِبْرِ وَالْهَيْبَةِ وَالْمَهَانَةِ..  ....تَوَاضُعٍ وَالْكِبْرِ وَالصِّيَانَةِ
1464. وَالِاحْتِرَازِ مَعَ سُوءِ الظَّنِّ.......وَه  كَذَا الرَّجَاءُ وَالتَّمَنِّي
1465. وَرِقَّةٍ وَجَزَعٍ وَالْقَسْوَةِ....  .وَالصَّبْرِ مَعْ هَدِيَّةٍ وَالرِّشْوَةِ
1466. وَذِكْرِهِ لِلْحَالِ وَالشِّكَايَةِ..  ...وَبَلَهٍ فِي الْقَلْبِ وَالسَّلَامَةِ
1467. وَثِقَةٍ وَغِرَّةٍ وَالشُّكْرِ.......  ِذِكْرِ مَا يُمْنَحُهُ وَالْفَخْرِ
1468. وَكُلُّ أَمْرٍ وَاقِعٌ بِإِذْنِهِ.....سُ  ْحَانَهُ خَالِقُ كَسْبِ عَبْدِهِ
1469. قَدَّرَ فِيهِ قُدْرَةً لِلْكَسْبِ لَا........إِبْدَاع  ِهِ تَصْلُحُ فَاللهُ عَلَا
1470. خَالِقُ لَا مُكْتَسِبٌ مَا يَصْنَعُ.....وَعَ  ْدُهُ مُكْتَسِبٌ لَا مُبْدِعُ
[الأشموني:
لأجل ذا القدرة فيما صححوا ... لعمل الضدين ليست تصلح
وأنه العجز الذي يخالل ... وصف وجودي لها يقابل
تقابل الضدين لا كالملكه ... مع عدم كما الحكيم سلكه]

يتبع بمتن جمع الجوامع ..

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(جمع الجوامع)[1449]:[1470]*
___- وَكُلٌّ وَاقِعٌ بِقُدْرَةِ اللَّهِ -تَعَالَى- وَإِرَادَتِهِ
________* وَهُوَ خَالِقُ كَسْبِ الْعَبْدِ
____________؛ قَدَّرَ لَهُ قُدْرَةً هِيَ اسْتِطَاعَتُهُ تَصْلُحُ لِلْكَسْبِ لَا لِلْإِبْدَاعِ
____________؛ فَاَللَّهُ خَالِقٌ غَيْرُ مُكْتَسِبٍ وَالْعَبْدُ مُكْتَسِبٌ غَيْرُ خَالِقٍ
_________________, وَمِنْ ثَمَّ الصَّحِيحُ أَنَّ:
______________________. الْقُدْرَةَ [من العبد] لَا تَصْلُحُ لِلضِّدَّيْنِ
______________________. وَأَنَّ الْعَجْزَ صِفَةٌ وُجُودِيَّةٌ تُقَابِلُ الْقُدْرَةَ تَقَابُلَ الضِّدَّيْنِ لَا الْعَدَمِ وَالْمَلَكَةِ
___- [التفاضل بين التوكل والاكتساب]
________* وَرَجَّحَ قَوْمٌ التَّوَكُّلَ
________* وَآخَرُونَ الِاكْتِسَابَ
________* وَثَالِثٌ: الِاخْتِلَافَ بِاخْتِلَافِ النَّاسِ وَهُوَ الْمُخْتَارُ
____________؛ وَمِنْ ثَمَّ قِيلَ: إِرَادَةُ التَّجْرِيدِ مَعَ دَاعِيَةِ الْأَسْبَابِ شَهْوَةٌ خَفِيَّةٌ
____________________وَسُلُوكُ الْأَسْبَابِ  مَعَ دَاعِيَةِ التَّجْرِيدِ انْحِطَاطٌ عَنِ الذِّرْوَةِ الْعَلِيَّةِ
____________؛ وَقَدْ يَأْتِي الشَّيْطَانُ:
_________________, بِاطِّرَاحِ جَانِبِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى فِي صُورَةِ الْأَسْبَابِ
_________________, أَوْ بِالْكَسَلِ وَالتَّمَاهُنِ فِي صُورَةِ التَّوَكُّلِ
____________؛ وَالْمُوَفَّقُ:
_________________, يَبْحَثُ عَنْ هَذَيْنِ [الأمرين اللذين يأتي بهما الشيطان في صورة غيرهما]
_________________, وَيَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لَا يَكُونُ إلَّا مَا يُرِيدُ
_________________, وَلَا يَنْفَعُنَا عِلْمُنَا بِذَلِكَ إِلَّا أَنْ يُرِيدَ اللَّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى
____________[الأشموني:
_______________من ثَم قيل قصدك التجريد مع ... داعية الأسباب شهوة تقع
_______________خفية وعكسه انحطاط ... عن ذروة بها العلا يناط
_______________وقد يجي الشيطان باطراح ... جانب رب الناس كالنصَّاح
_______________في صورة الأسباب أو بكسل ... ومهن في صورة التوكل
_______________ومن يوفق الإلهُ يبحث ... عن ذين عالما بأن لا يحدث
_______________في الكون إلا ما أراده ولا ... ينفعنا عرفاننا بما انجلى
_______________إلا إذا أراده تعالى ... جدا ومجدا وسما جلالا]

----------


## فتح البارى

*◄(الكوكب الساطع)*خاتمة الكتاب
1471. وَتَمَّ مَا نَظَمْتُهُ مُيَسَّرَا......سَ  هْلًا بَدِيعًا مُوجَزًا مُحَرَّرَا
1472. في عَامِ سَبْعَةٍ وَسَبْعِينَ الَّتِي.....بَعْد   ثَمَانِمِائَةٍ لِلْهِجْرَةِ
1473. أُرْجُوزَةٌ فَرِيدَةٌ فِي أَهْلِهَا......إِذ  ْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَنِّهَا كَمِثْلِهَا
1474. حَوَتْ مِنَ الْأَصْلَيْنِ وَالتَّصَوُّفِ..  ..مَا لَا مَزِيدَ عَنْهُ فِي الْجَمْعِ الْوَفِي
1475. خَلَتْ مِنَ التَّعْقِيدِ وَالتَّقْعِيرِ..  ....وَالْحَشْو ِ وَالتَّطْوِيلِ وَالتَّكْرِيرِ
1476. فِي أَلْفِ بَيْتٍ عَدُّهَا يَقِينَا.......وَأ  رْبَعِ الْمِئِينَ مَعْ خَمْسِينَا
1477. بِحَيْثُ أَنِّي جَازِمٌ بِأَنْ لَا.......يُمْكِنُ الِاخْتِصَارُ مِنْهَا أَصْلَا
1478. وَلَوْ يَرُومُ أَحَدٌ يُنْشِيهَا.......أ  تَى بِهَا أَكْثَرَ مِنْ ضِعْفَيْهَا
1479. فَأَحْمَدُ اللهَ عَلَى مَا سَهَّلَا......حَمْ  دًا يُنِيلُ مِنْ مَزَايَاهُ الْعُلَا
1480. مُصَلِّيًا عَلَى نَبِيٍّ عَمَّتِ........مَكَ  ارِمُ الْخُلْقِ بِهِ وَتَمَّتِ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)[1471]:[1480]*
___- وَقَدْ تَمَّ جَمْعُ الْجَوَامِعِ عِلْمًا، الْمُسْمِعُ كَلَامُهُ آذَانًا صُمًّا، الْآتِي مِنْ أَحَاسِنِ الْمَحَاسِنِ بِمَا يَنْظُرُهُ الْأَعْمَى
___- مَجْمُوعًا جَمُوعًا وَمَوْضُوعًا، لَا مَقْطُوعًا فَضْلُهُ وَلَا مَمْنُوعًا، وَمَرْفُوعًا عَنْ هِمَمِ الزَّمَانِ مَدْفُوعًا
___- فَعَلَيْكَ بِحِفْظِ عِبَارَتِهِ، لَا سِيَّمَا مَا خَالَفَ فِيهَا غَيْرَهُ
___- وَإِيَّاكَ أَنْ تُبَادِرَ بِإِنْكَارِ شَيْءٍ قَبْلَ التَّأَمُّلِ وَالْفِكْرَةِ أَوْ أَنْ تَظُنَّ إمْكَانَ اخْتِصَارِهِ، فِي كُلِّ ذَرَّةٍ دُرَّةٌ
________* فَرُبَّمَا ذَكَرْنَا الْأَدِلَّةَ فِي بَعْضِ الْأَحَايِينِ
____________؛ إِمَّا لِكَوْنِهَا مُقَرَّرَةً فِي مَشَاهِيرِ الْكُتُبِ عَلَى وَجْهٍ لَا يَبِينُ
____________؛ أَوْ لِغَرَابَةٍ أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ مِمَّا يَسْتَخْرِجُهُ النَّظَرُ الْمَتِينُ
________* وَرُبَّمَا أَفْصَحْنَا بِذِكْرِ أَرْبَابِ الْأَقْوَالِ
____________؛ فَحَسِبَهُ الْغَبِيُّ تَطْوِيلًا يُؤَدِّي إلَى الْمَلَالِ وَمَا دَرَى أَنَّا إنَّمَا فَعَلْنَا ذَلِكَ لِغَرَضٍ تُحَرَّكُ لَهُ الْهِمَمُ الْعَوَالِ
____________؛ فَرُبَّمَا:
_________________, لَمْ يَكُنْ الْقَوْلُ مَشْهُورًا عَمَّنْ ذَكَرْنَاهُ
_________________, أَوْ كَانَ قَدْ عُزِيَ إِلَيْهِ عَلَى الْوَهْمِ سِوَاهُ
_________________, أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ مِمَّا يُظْهِرُهُ التَّأَمُّلُ لِمَنِ اسْتَعْمَلَ قُوَاهُ
___- بِحَيْثُ إنَّا جَازِمُونَ بِأَنَّ اخْتِصَارَ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ مُتَعَذِّرٌ اللَّهُمَّ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِيَ رَجُلٌ مُبَذِّرٌ مُبْتِرٌ
___- فَدُونَكَ مُخْتَصَرًا بِأَنْوَاعِ الْمَحَامِدِ حَقِيقًا، وَأَصْنَافِ الْمَحَاسِنِ خَلِيقًا
___- جَعَلَنَا اللَّهُ بِهِ  مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِي وَحَسُنَ أُولَئِكَ رَفِيقًا

----------


## فتح البارى

انتهيت بفضل الله، وسأعدل المشاركات السابقة -إن شاء الله- كي يكون الموضوع على نسق واحد ورموز متشابهة، وسأضع بعض الفوائد المنتقاة من الشروح والحواشي، أسأل الله التوفيق والسداد.

----------


## أحمد أبو يوسف

أجزل الله لكم المثوبة على هذا المجهود و جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## فتح البارى

*ماكان المشاركة (51)
◄**(الكوكب الساطع)* (مَسْأَلَةٌ)
353. لِطَلَبِ الْمَاهِيَّةِ الْأَمْرُ فَلَا ... يُفِيدُ تَكْرَارًا وَلَا فَوْرًا جَلَا
354. أَوْ مَرَّةً لَكِنَّهَا ضَرُورِي ... وَهْيَ مُفَادُهُ لَدَى الْكَثِيرِ
355. وَقَالَ لِلتَّكْرَارِ قَوْمٌ مُطْلَقَا ... وَآخَرُونَ إِنْ بِشَرْطٍ عُلِّقَا
356. أَوْ صِفَةٍ وَقِيلَ بِالْوَصْفِ فَقَدْ ... وَالْوَقْفِ وَاشْتِرَاكِهِ سَبْعٌ تُعَدّْ
357. وَقِيلَ لِلْفَوْرِ وَقِيلَ إِمَّا ... لَهُ أَوِ الْعَزْمِ وَوَقْفٌ [وَقْفٍ] عَمَّا
358. وَمَنْ يُبَادِرْ بِامْتِثَالٍ اتَّصَفْ ... مُخَالِفًا لِمَانِعٍ وَمَنْ وَقَفْ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)*(مَسْأَلَةٌ)
[353]:[356]
 ___- الْأَمْرُ: لِطَلَبِ الْمَاهِيَّةِ
_______• لَا لِتَكْرَارٍ وَلَا مَرَّةٍ
____________* وَالْمَرَّةُ:
________________؛ ضَرُورِيَّةٌ
________________؛ وَقِيلَ: مَدْلُولُهُ
____________*[التكرار]:
________________؛ وَقَالَ الْأُسْتَاذُ وَالْقَزْوِينِي  ُّ: لِلتَّكْرَارِ مُطْلَقًا
________________؛ وَقِيلَ: [للتكرار] إِنْ عُلِّقَ بِشَرْطٍ أَوْ صِفَةٍ
____________*وَقِيلَ: بِالْوَقْفِ
_______• وَلَا لِفَوْرٍ خِلَافًا لِقَوْمٍ
____________* وَقِيلَ: لِلْفَوْرِ أَوِ الْعَزْمِ
____________* وَقِيلَ: مُشْتَرَكٌ.
____________* وَالْمُبَادِرُ مُمْتَثِلٌ، خِلَافًا:
________________________؛ لِمَنْ مَنَعَ
________________________؛ وَمَنْ وَقَفَ
________________
قال ابن العراقي -رحمه الله- في "الغيث الهامع":
«جعل الشارحُ [أي الزركشي] لفظَ المصنِّفِ: (الأمر بـطلب الماهية) بالباء، وشرَحَه على أنه تصوير المسألة، ولا معنى لذلك، فإن الأمر هو الطلب، وعبارةُ المصنِّفِ: (لـطلب الماهية) باللام، وهو الخبر، وقولُه: (لا لتكرار ولا مرة) لتقرير ذلك، والله أعلم» اهـ

----------


## فتح البارى

مكان المشاركة رقم (52)
*◄**(الكوكب الساطع)* (مَسْأَلَةٌ)
359. وَاسْتَلْزَمَ الْقَضَاءَ عِنْدَ الرَّازِي ... وَعَابِدِ الْجَبَّارِ وَالشِّيرَازِي
360. وَهْوَ بِآخَرٍ لَدَى الْجُمْهُورِ ... وَالْأَرْجَحُ الْإِتْيَانُ بِالْمَأْمُورِ
361. يَسْتَلْزِمُ الْإِجْزَا وَأَنَّ الْأَمْرَا ... بِالْأَمْرِ بِالشَّيْ لَيْسَ بِالشَّيْ أَمْرَا
362. وَأَنَّ الَامِرَ بِلَفْظٍ يَشْمَلُهْ ... خِلَافَ مَا فِي الْعَامِ يَأْتِي يُدْخِلُهْ
363. وَأَنَّ فِي الْمَأْمُورِ مُطْلَقًا دَخَلْ ... نِيَابَةٌ إِلَّا لِمَانِعٍ حَصَلْ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)*[359][363]
___- (مَسْأَلَةٌ) :
_______• قَالَ الرَّازِيُّ وَالشِّيرَازِيّ  ُ وَعَبْدُ الْجَبَّارِ: الْأَمْرُ يَسْتَلْزِمُ الْقَضَاءَ
____________* وَقَالَ الْأَكْثَرُ: الْقَضَاءُ بِأَمْرٍ جَدِيدٍ
_______•وَالْأَصَحُّ:
____________* أَنَّ الْإِتْيَانَ بِالْمَأْمُورِ بِهِ يَسْتَلْزِمُ الْإِجْزَاءَ
____________* وَأَنَّ الْأَمْرَ بِالْأَمْرِ بِالشَّيْءِ لَيْسَ أَمْرًا بِهِ
____________* وَأَنَّ الْآمِرَ بِلَفْظٍ يَتَنَاوَلُهُ دَاخِلٌ فِيهِ
____________* وَأَنَّ النِّيَابَةَ تَدْخُلُ الْمَأْمُورَ إِلَّا لِمَانِعٍ.

----------


## فتح البارى

مكان المشاركة (53)
*◄**(الكوكب الساطع)*
 (مَسْأَلَةٌ)
364. الْأَمْرُ نَفْسِيًّا بِشَيْءٍ عُيِّنَا ... نَهْيٌ عَنِ الضِّدِّ الْوُجُودِي عِنْدَنَا
365. وَالْفَخْرُ وَالسَّيْفُ لَهُ تَضَمَّنَا ... وَقِيلَ لَا وَلَا وَقِيلَ ضُمِّنَا
366. الْحَتْمَ لَا النَّدْبَ وَلَا اللَّفْظِي عَلَى ... مُرَجَّحٍ وَلَيْسَ عَيْنًا لِلْمَلَا
367. وَالنَّهْيُ قِيلَ أَمْرُ ضِدٍّ قَطْعَا ... وَعَكْسُهُ وَقِيلَ خُلْفٌ يُرْعَى

*◄(جمع الجوامع)*[364]:[367]
___- (مَسْأَلَةٌ): [هل الأمر بالشيء نهي عن ضده؟]
_______• [الأمر النفسي]:
___________* قَالَ الشَّيْخُ وَالْقَاضِي: الْأَمْرُ النَّفْسِيُّ بِشَيْءٍ مُعَيَّنٍ نَهْيٌ عَنْ ضِدِّهِ الْوُجُودِيِّ
___________* وَعَنِ الْقَاضِي: يَتَضَمَّنُهُ، وَعَلَيْهِ عَبْدُ الْجَبَّارِ وَأَبُو الْحُسَيْنِ وَالْإِمَامُ وَالْآمِدِيُّ
___________* وَقَالَ إِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ وَالْغَزَالِيُّ: لَا عَيْنُهُ وَلَا يَتَضَمَّنُهُ
___________* وَقِيلَ: أَمْرُ الْوُجُوبِ يَتَضَمَّنُ فَقَطْ.
_______• أَمَّا [الأمر] اللَّفْظِيُّ:
___________* فَلَيْسَ عَيْنَ النَّهْيِ قَطْعًا
___________* وَلَا يَتَضَمَّنُهُ عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ.
_______• وَأَمَّا النَّهْيُ [النفسي]:
___________* فَقِيلَ: أَمْرٌ بِالضِّدِّ
___________* وَقِيلَ: عَلَى الْخِلَافِ.

----------


## فتح البارى

*مكان المشاركة رقم (54)
**◄**(الكوكب الساطع)* (مَسْأَلَةٌ)
368. إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ تَعَاقَبَ الْأَمْرَانِ ... أَوْ يَتَمَاثَلَا هُمَا غَيْرَانِ
369. وَالْمُتَعَاقِب  َانِ إِنْ تَمَاثَلَا ... وَمَا مِنَ التَّكْرَارِ مَانِعٌ وَلَا
370. عَطْفَ فَقِيلَ بِهِمَا فَلْيُعْمَلَا ... وَقَوْلُ تَأْكِيدٍ وَوَقْفٍ نُقِلَا
371. فِي عَطْفٍ التَّأْسِيسَ رَجِّحْ فِي الْأَصَحّْ ... وَغَيْرَهُ مَهْمَا بِعَادِيٍّ رَجَحْ
[الأشموني: فإن أبى التكرار  فيما سبقا ... فالثاني تأكيد وفاقا مطلقا]
 
*◄(جمع الجوامع)*[368]:[371]
___- (مَسْأَلَةٌ) [في الأمرين المتعاقبين وغير المتعاقبين]
_______• الْأَمْرَانِ غَيْرَ مُتَعَاقِبَيْنِ أَوْ [مُتَعَاقِبَيْنِ] بِغَيْرِ مُتَمَاثِلَيْنِ = غَيْرَانِ.
_______• وَالْمُتَعَاقَب  َانِ بِمُتَمَاثِلَيْ  نِ وَلَا مَانِعَ مِنَ التَّكْرَارِ:
________________________* وَالثَّانِي غَيْرُ مَعْطُوفٍ:
______________________________  _؛ قِيلَ: مَعْمُولٌ بِهِمَا
______________________________  _؛ وَقِيلَ: تَأْكِيدٌ
______________________________  _؛ وَقِيلَ بِالْوَقْفِ.
________________________* وَفِي الْمَعْطُوفِ:
______________________________  _؛ التَّأْسِيسُ أَرْجَحُ
______________________________  _؛ وَقِيلَ: التَّأْكِيدُ
________________________* فَإِنْ رُجِّحَ التَّأْكِيدُ بِعَادِيٍّ = قُدِّمَ
______________________________  _؛ وَإِلَّا فَالْوَقْفُ.

----------


## فتح البارى

*العطار:* قول المصنف: (*فَإِنْ رُجِّحَ التَّأْكِيدُ بِعَادِيٍّ = قُدِّمَ) راجع لقوله: (**وَلَا مَانِعَ مِنَ التَّكْرَارِ) * 
وملخص ما ذكره العطار في المسألة السابقة:
*◘* الأمران إما:
*___-* بمتخالفَين:
*_______•* متعاقبَين:
*____________** بعطف = غيران
*____________** من غير عطف = غيران
*_______•* غير متعاقبين:
*____________* بعطف* = غيران [مشايخي الكرام: أريد مثالا على ذلك]
*____________* من غير عطف* = غيران
*___-* بمتماثلَين:
*_______• متعاقبَين:
____________* بعطف
**________________؛* *منع من التكرار مانع* =* الوقف
**________________؛* *لم يمنع من التكرار مانع* =* التأسيس أرجح، وقيل التأكيد
____________* من غير عطف
**________________؛ منع من التكرار مانع* =* التأكيد
________________؛ لم يمنع من التكرار مانع* =* قيل: معمول بهما، وقيل تأكيد، وقيل: بالوقف*
*_______• غير متعاقبين:
____________* بعطف
**________________؛ منع من التكرار مانع* =* الوقف* *[لم يذكرها المصنف]*
*________________؛ لم يمنع من التكرار مانع*= غيران
* ____________* من غير عطف*
*________________؛ منع من التكرار مانع* =* إن كان المانع عاديا ترجح به التأكيد** [*لم يذكرها المصنف]
*________________؛ لم يمنع من التكرار مانع* = غيران

----------


## الأمير الشنقيطي

عملٌ جليلٌ جدا .بقي أمران:1- جمعه في ملف ورد .2- العزم على طبع الكتاب في أحد الدور .فما هو رأيكم ؟

----------


## فتح البارى

*مكان المشاركة رقم (54)
**◄**(الكوكب الساطع)* (مَسْأَلَةٌ)
368. إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ تَعَاقَبَ الْأَمْرَانِ ... أَوْ يَتَمَاثَلَا هُمَا غَيْرَانِ
369. وَالْمُتَعَاقِب  َانِ إِنْ تَمَاثَلَا ... وَمَا مِنَ التَّكْرَارِ مَانِعٌ وَلَا
370. عَطْفَ فَقِيلَ بِهِمَا فَلْيُعْمَلَا ... وَقَوْلُ تَأْكِيدٍ وَوَقْفٍ نُقِلَا
371. فِي عَطْفٍ التَّأْسِيسَ رَجِّحْ فِي الْأَصَحّْ ... وَغَيْرَهُ مَهْمَا بِعَادِيٍّ رَجَحْ
[الأشموني: فإن أبى التكرار  فيما سبقا ... فالثاني تأكيد وفاقا مطلقا]
 
*◄(جمع الجوامع)*[368]:[371]
___- (مَسْأَلَةٌ) [في الأمرين المتعاقبين وغير المتعاقبين]
_______• الْأَمْرَانِ غَيْرَ مُتَعَاقِبَيْنِ أَوْ [مُتَعَاقِبَيْنِ] بِغَيْرِ مُتَمَاثِلَيْنِ = غَيْرَانِ.
_______• وَالْمُتَعَاقَب  َانِ بِمُتَمَاثِلَيْ  نِ:
______________* وَلَا مَانِعَ مِنَ التَّكْرَارِ:
________________________؛ وَالثَّانِي غَيْرُ مَعْطُوفٍ:
______________________________  _, قِيلَ: مَعْمُولٌ بِهِمَا
______________________________  _, وَقِيلَ: تَأْكِيدٌ
______________________________  _, وَقِيلَ بِالْوَقْفِ.
________________________؛ وَفِي الْمَعْطُوفِ:
______________________________  _, التَّأْسِيسُ أَرْجَحُ
______________________________  _, وَقِيلَ: التَّأْكِيدُ
______________* فَإِنْ رُجِّحَ التَّأْكِيدُ بِعَادِيٍّ [أي إن وجد مانع من التكرار] = قُدِّمَ
__________________  _؛ وَإِلَّا فَالْوَقْفُ.

____________________
العطار: (ولو قال المصنف "فإن وجد مانع من التكرار عادي قدم التأكيد" لكان أظهر، وإنما خص المصنف المانع بالعادي مع أنه يقدم كذلك مع العقلي والشرعي لأن في التقديم مع المانع العادي خلافا وأما في المانع القياسي والشرعي فلا خلاف فيه)

----------


## فتح البارى

> عملٌ جليلٌ جدا .بقي أمران:1- جمعه في ملف ورد .2- العزم على طبع الكتاب في أحد الدور .فما هو رأيكم ؟


جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل
إن شاء الله سأجمعه على ملف وورد، ولكن قد يحتاج هذا إلى وقت، فأخوكم لا يحسن استخدام هذا البرنامج، والموضوع يحتاج لمزيد تحرير.

----------


## فتح البارى

*مكان المشاركة رقم (55)
**◄**(الكوكب الساطع)*[النَّهْيُ]
372. هُوَ اقْتِضَاءُ الْكَفِّ عَنْ فِعْلٍ بِلَا ... كُفَّ وَلِلدَّوَامِ مُطْلَقًا جَلَا
373. وَلَفْظُهُ لِلْحَظْرِ وَالْكَرَاهَةِ ... وَالْيَأْسِ وَالْإِرْشَادِ وَالْإِبَاحَةِ
374. وَلِاحْتِقَارٍ وَلِتَهْدِيدٍ بَيَانْ ... عَاقِبَةٍ تَسْوِيَةٍ دُعَا امْتِنَانْ
375. وَفِي الْإِرَادَةِ وَفِي التَّحْرِيمِ مَا ... فِي الْأَمْرِ وَالْعُلُوِّ الِاسْتِعْلَا انْتَمَى
376. وَالنَّهْيَ عَنْ فَرْدٍ وَذِي تَعَدُّدِ ... جَمْعًا وَفَرْقًا وَجَمِيعًا اقْصِدِ
[الأشموني: مثل 1- مخير الحرام 2- التفرقه ... ما بين نعليه 3- الزنا مع سرقه]
*◄(جمع الجوامع)[372]:[376]*
◘ النَّهْيُ:
_____- اقْتِضَاءُ كَفٍّ عَنْ فِعْلٍ لَا بِقَوْلِ كُفَّ
_____- وَقَضِيَّتُهُ الدَّوَامُ
_________• مَا لَمْ يُقَيَّدْ بِالْمَرَّةِ
_________• وَقِيلَ: مُطْلَقًا. [حذفه السيوطي، راجع شرحه]
_____- وَتَرِدُ صِيغَتُهُ:
_________• لِلتَّحْرِيمِ
_________• وَالْكَرَاهَةِ
_________• وَالْإِرْشَادِ
_________• وَالدُّعَاءِ
_________• وَبَيَانِ الْعَاقِبَةِ
_________• وَالتَّقْلِيل
_________• وَالِاحْتِقَارِ
_________• وَالْيَأْسِ
_____- وَفِي الْإِرَادَةِ وَالتَّحْرِيمِ مَا فِي الْأَمْرِ
_____- وَقَدْ يَكُونُ عَنْ:
_________• وَاحِدٍ
_________• وَمُتَعَدِّدٍ:
_____________* جَمْعًا: كَالْحَرَامِ الْمُخَيَّرِ
_____________* وَفَرْقَا: كَالنَّعْلَيْنِ تُلْبَسَانِ أَوْ تُنْزَعَانِ وَلَا يُفْرَقُ
_____________* وَجَمِيعًا: كَالزِّنَا وَالسَّرِقَةِ.

----------


## فتح البارى

مكان المشاركة (56)
*◄**(الكوكب الساطع)*
 (مَسْأَلَةٌ)
377. مُطْلَقُ نَهْيِ الْحَظْرِ كَالتَّنْزِيهِ ... عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ فِي الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ
378. جُمْهُورُهُمْ يُعْطِي الْفَسَادَ شَرْعَا ... وَقِيلَ بَلْ مَعْنًى وَقِيلَ وَضْعَا
379. إِنْ عَادَ -قَالَ السُّلَمِي: أَوِ احْتَمَلْ ... رُجُوعُهُ- لِلَازِمٍ أَوْ مَا دَخَلْ
380. وَالنَّهْيُ لِلْخَارِجِ كَالتَّطَهُّرِ ... بِالْغَصْبِ لَا يُفِيدُ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ
381. وَقِيلَ بَلْ يُعْطِي الْفَسَادَ مُطْلَقَا ... وَالْفَخْرُ فِي عِبَادَةٍ قَدِ انْتَقَى
382. وَالْمَنْعَ مُطْلَقًا رَأَى النُّعْمَانُ ... قَالَ وَمَا لِلْعَيْنِ يُسْتَبَانُ
383. فَسَادُهُ لِكَوْنِهِ لَمِ يُشْرَعِ ... وَيُفْهِمُ الصِّحَّةَ إِنْ وَصْفٌ رُعِي
384. وَالنَّفْيُ لِلْقَبُولِ قِيلَ قَدْ أَفَادْ ... صِحَّتَهُ وَقِيلَ بَلْ يُعْطِي الْفَسَادْ
385. وَنَفْيُ الِاجْزَا كَالْقَبُولِ عَنْهُ.....وَقِيل   أَوْلَى بِالْفَسَادِ مِنْهُ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)[377]:[385]*
 _____- (مَسْأَلَةٌ) 
________• وَمُطْلَقُ نَهْيِ التَّحْرِيمِ  -وَكَذَا التَّنْزِيهُ فِي الْأَظْهَرِ-  لِلْفَسَادِ شَرْعًا  -وَقِيلَ: لُغَةً: وَقِيلَ: مَعْنًى- :
__________* فِيمَا عَدَا الْمُعَامَلَاتِ مُطْلَقًا
___________ وَفِيهَا [أي: في المعاملات] إِنْ رَجَعَ -قَالَ ابْنُ عَبْدِ السَّلَامِ: أَوِ احْتمَلَ رُجُوعُهُ- إِلَى أَمْرٍ دَاخِلٍ أَوْ لَازِمٍ وِفَاقًا لِلْأَكْثَرِ
____________________؛ وَقَالَ الْغَزَالِيُّ وَالْإِمَامُ: فِي الْعِبَادَاتِ فَقَطْ
__________* فَإِنْ كَانَ لِخَارِجٍ -كَالْوُضُوءِ بِمَغْصُوبٍ- :
____________________؛ لَمْ يُفِدْ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ
____________________؛ وَقَال أَحْمَدُ: يُفِيدُ مُطْلَقًا، وَلَفْظُهُ حَقِيقَةٌ وَإِنِ انْتَفَى الْفَسَادُ لِدَلِيلٍ
____________________؛ وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ:
_________________________, لَا يُفِيدُ مُطْلَقًا
______________________________  _^ نَعَمْ؛ الْمَنْهِيُّ عَنْهُ لِعَيْنِهِ غَيْرُ مَشْرُوعٍ = فَفَسَادُهُ عَرَضِيٌّ
_________________________, ثُمَّ قَالَ: وَالْمَنْهِيُّ لِوَصْفِهِ يُفِيدُ الصِّحَّةَ
________• وَقِيلَ: إِنْ نُفِىَ عَنْهُ الْقَبُولُ [فهو دليل الصحة]
___________* وَقِيلَ: بَلِ النَّفْيُ دَلِيلُ الْفَسَادِ.
________• وَنَفْيُ الْإِجْزَاءِ:
___________* كَنَفْيِ الْقَبُولِ
___________* وَقِيلَ: أَوْلَى بِالْفَسَادِ.
_____________
وَقِيلَ: إِنْ نُفِىَ عَنْهُ الْقَبُولُ
قال العطار: (هذا بحث مستقل غير مرتبط بالنهي لأنه في النفي فكان الأولى بالمصنف أن يعبر بما يفيده كأن يقول أما نفي القبول فقيل دليل الصحة وقيل ... إلخ) اهـ
السيوطي عدَّل كثيرا في كلام المصنف، فراجع شرحه.

----------


## فتح البارى

فائدة:



> *________• وَقِيلَ: إِنْ نُفِىَ عَنْهُ الْقَبُولُ [فهو دليل الصحة]
> ___________* وَقِيلَ: بَلِ النَّفْيُ دَلِيلُ الْفَسَادِ.*


*
قال ابن العربي:
(والذي ينبغي أن يقال في اختلاف الأحاديث التي ذكرها وكونها مستوية في نفي القبول، فانتفت الصحة معه في بعضها دون بعض = أنه لا يلزم من نفي القبول نفي الصحة، لكنا ننظر في المواضع التي فيها نفي القبول:
- فإن كان ذلك العمل قد اقترفت [كذا، ولعلها: اقترنت] به معصية = علمنا أن عدم قبوله إنما هو لوجود تلك المعصية، فمن هذا الوجه كان ذلك العمل غيرَ مرضي، لكنه صحيح في نفسه لاجتماع الشروط والأركان فيه، وذك كصلاة العبد الآبق ومن ذكر معه، فهؤلاء إنما لم تقبل صلاتهم للمعصية التي ارتكبوها مع صحة صلاتهم
- وإن لم يقترن بذلك العمل معصية = فعدم قبولها إنما هو لفقد شرط من شروطه، فهو غير صحيح لأن الشرط ما يلزم من عدمه العدم، وهذا كصلاة المحدِث، فعدم قبولها إنما هو لأن ضد الحدث -الذي هو الطهارة- شرط في صحة الصلاة) اهـ [نقله الصنعاني في حاشيته، ونقل عن النووي مثله]
ومثله قال ابن العراقي في "الغيث الهامع" وإنما نقلت كلام ابن العربي لأنه أوضح*

----------


## فتح البارى

مكان المشاركة (57)
*◄**(الكوكب الساطع)*
 (الْعَامُّ)
386. الْعَامُ لَفْظٌ يَشْمَلُ الصَّالِحَ لَهْ ... مِنْ غَيْرِ حَصْرٍ وَالصَّحِيحُ دَخَلَهْ
387. نَادِرَةٌ وَصُوَرٌ لَمْ تُقْصَدِ ... وَيَدْخُلُ الْمَجَازَ فِي الْمُعْتَمَدِ
388. وَإِنَّمَا يَعْرِضُ لِلْأَلْفَاظِ لَا ... مَعْنًى وَلَا الذِّهْنِيِّ فِي رَأْيٍ عَلَا [خ: وللذهني في رأي علا]
 389. يُقَالُ لِلْمَعْنَى أَخَصُّ وَأَعَمّْ ... وَالْخَاصُ وَالْعَامُ بِهِ اللَّفْظُ اتَّسَمْ
390. وَالْحُكْمُ فِيهِ نَفْيًا اوْ ضِدًّا جَلَا ... لِكُلِّ فَرْدٍ بِالْمُطَابَقَة  ِ لَا
391. مَجْمُوعِ الَافْرَادِ وَلَا الْمَاهِيَّهْ ... فَالْحَنَفِيُّ مُطْلَقًا قَطْعِيَّهْ=
392. دَلَالَةُ الْعَامِ وَأَصْلُ الْمَعْنَى... نَحْنُ فَقَطْ وَكُلُّ فَرْدٍ ظَنَّا
393. الْفَخْرُ وَالسُّبْكِيُّ لَا الْقَرَافِي ... عُمُومُ الَاشْخَاصِ إِذَا يُوَافِي
394. يَسْتَلْزِمُ الْعُمُومَ فِي الْأَزْمِنَةِ ... وَكُلِّ الَاحْوَالِ وَفِي الْأَمْكِنَةِ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)[386]:[394]*
◘ الْعَامُّ:
___- لَفْظٌ يَسْتَغْرِقُ الصَّالِحَ لَهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ حَصْرٍ
___- وَالصَّحِيحُ:
________• دُخُولُ النَّادِرَةِ وَغَيْرِ الْمَقْصُودَةِ تَحْتَهُ
________• وَأَنَّهُ قَدْ يَكُونُ مَجَازًا
________• وَأَنَّهُ [أي العموم] مِنْ عَوَارِضِ الْأَلْفَاظِ [دون المعاني]
_________________* قِيلَ: وَالْمَعَانِي
_________________* وَقِيلَ بِهِ فِي الذِّهْنِيِّ [أي من عوارض المعاني الذهنية لا الخارجية]
___- وَيُقَالُ لِلْمَعْنَى: أَعَمُّ، وَلِلَّفْظِ: عَامٌّ.
___- وَمَدْلُولُهُ:
________• كُلِّيَّةٌ؛ أَيْ: مَحْكُومٌ فِيهِ عَلَى كُلِّ فَرْدٍ مُطَابَقَةً إِثْبَاتًا أَوْ سَلْبًا
________• لَا كُلٌّ
________• وَلَا كُلِّيٌّ
___- وَدَلَالَتُهُ:
________• عَلَى أَصْلِ الْمَعْنَى قَطْعِيَّةٌ = وَهُوَ عَنِ الشَّافِعِيِّ،
________• وَعَلَى كُلِّ فَرْدٍ بِخُصُوصِهِ:
______________* ظَنِّيَّةٌ = وَهُوَ عَنِ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ
______________* وَعَنِ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ: قَطْعِيَّةٌ
___- وَعُمُومُ الْأَشْخَاصِ يَسْتَلْزِمُ عُمُومَ الْأَحْوَالِ وَالْأَزْمِنَةِ وَالْبِقَاعِ، وَعَلَيْهِ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ.

__________________________
فائدة:
قال المصنف: «وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ عَوَارِضِ الْأَلْفَاظِ [دون المعاني]، قِيلَ: وَالْمَعَانِي، وَقِيلَ بِهِ فِي الذِّهْنِيِّ»

قال الزركشيُّ -وتبعه السيوطيُّ وأصلحه في نظمه- :
«عطفُ المصنِّفِ على (الأصح) يقتضي وجود خلاف في كونه من عوارض اللفظ، وليس كذلك، فينبغي أن يُجعلَ استئنافا لا عطفا على ما قبله» اهـ
والجواب: أن محلَّ الخلافِ هو اختصاصُ ذلك بالألفاظِ أو عدمُ اختصاصِهِ، فصَحَّحَ المصنفُ -رحمه الله- اختصاصَه بالألفاظ فقط، ولذلك نَبَّهَ الشارحُ جلال الدين المحلي بقوله: (دون المعاني)
(الغيث الهامع) وحاشية(البَنَّا  ي) وحاشية(العطار)

----------


## فتح البارى

> ___- وَالصَّحِيحُ:
> ________• دُخُولُ النَّادِرَةِ وَغَيْرِ الْمَقْصُودَةِ تَحْتَهُ


قال العطار: (محل الخلاف عند انتفاء القصد، أما في قصد الانتفاء أو الدخول فلا خلاف)





> (كُلِّيَّةٌ؛ أَيْ: مَحْكُومٌ فِيهِ عَلَى كُلِّ فَرْدٍ مُطَابَقَةً إِثْبَاتًا أَوْ سَلْبًا)


قال العطار: (المراد بالسلب عمومه نحو {ولا تقتلوا النفس}، أما سلب العموم نحو: "ما كل عدد زوجا" فلا عموم له؛ إذ لا يرتفع فيه الحكم عن كل فرد فرد، فإنه يلزم عليه أن لا يكون في العدد زوج)

----------


## فتح البارى

مكان المشاركة (59)
*◄**(الكوكب الساطع)* (مَسْأَلَةٌ) [في صيغ العموم]
395. (كُلٌّ) وَ(أَيٌّ) وَ(الَّذِي) (الَّتِي) وَ(مَا) ... وَنَحْوُهَا (مَتَى) وَ(أَيْنَ) (حَيْثُمَا)
396. حَقِيقَةٌ فِيهِ وَقِيلَ فِي الْخُصُوصْ ... وَقِيلَ فِيهِمَا وَبِالْوَقْفِ نُصُوصْ
397. وَالْجَمْعُ ذَا إِضَافَةٍ أَوْ (أَلْ) وَلَا ... عَهْدَ لَهُ وَقِيلَ لَيْسَ مُسْجَلَا
398. وَابْنُ الْجُوَيْنِيِّ إِذَا يَحْتَمِلُ ... عَهْدًا وَلَا قَرِينَةٌ فَمُجْمَلُ
399. وَمِثْلُهُ الْمُفْرَدُ إِنْ تَعَرَّفَا ... أَوْ إِنْ يُضَفْ فَالْفَخْرُ مُطْلَقًا نَفَى
400. وَغَيْرَ ذِي التَّاءِ أَبُو الْمَعَالِي ... أَوْ وَحْدَةٍ مَيَّزَتِ الْغَزَالِي
401. فِي النَّفْيِ ذُو تَنْكِيرٍ الْعُمُومَا ... وَضْعًا وَقَالَ الْحَنَفِي لُزُومَا
402. نَصًّا مَعَ الْبِنَاءِ أَوْ (مِنْ) يُعْطِي ... وَفِي سِوَاهُ ظَاهِرًا وَالشَّرْطِ
[الأثيوبي: أو في سياق مُثبَتٍ للامتنان ... كذا للاستفهام ذي النكير بان]
403. عُرْفًا وَعَقْلًا رُبَّمَا يُوَافِي ... كَالْحُكْمِ بِالْعَيْنِ أَوِ الْأَوْصَافِ
404. رَتَّبَهُ وَقِسْمَيِ الْمَفْهُومِ فِي ... قَوْلٍ وَلَفْظِيًّا عُمُومُهُ نُفِي [خ: خِلَافُهُ يَفِي]

*◄(جمع الجوامع)*[395][404]
___- (مَسْأَلَةٌ) [في صيغ العموم]
________• (كُلٌّ) وَ(الَّذِي) وَ(الَّتِي) وَ(أَيٌّ) وَ(مَا) وَ(مَتَى) وَ(أَيْنَ) وَ(حَيْثُمَا) = لِلْعُمُومِ حَقِيقَةً
________________________________________________* وَقِيلَ: لِلْخُصُوصِ
________________________________________________* وَقِيلَ: مُشْتَرَكَةٌ
________________________________________________* وَقِيلَ بِالْوَقْفِ.
________• وَالْجَمْعُ الْمُعَرَّفُ بِاللَّامِ أَوِ الْإِضَافَةِ = لِلْعُمُومِ مَا لَمْ يَتَحَقَّقْ عَهْدٌ
__________________________________* خِلَافًا:
_____________________________________؛ لِأَبِي هَاشِمٍ: مُطْلَقًا
_____________________________________؛ وَلِإِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ: إِذَا احْتُمِلَ مَعْهُودٌ
________• وَالْمُفْرَدُ الْمُحَلَّى = مِثْلُهُ [أي مثل الجمع المعرف]
__________________* خِلَافًا:
_____________________؛ لِلْإِمَامِ [الرازي]: مُطْلَقًا
_____________________؛ وَلِإِمَامِ الْحَرَمَيْنِ وَالْغَزَالِيِّ  : إذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ وَاحِدُهُ بِالتَّاءِ
______________________________  __________^ زَادَ الْغَزَالِيُّ: أَوْ تَمَيَّزَ بِالْوَحْدَةِ
________• وَالنَّكِرَةُ فِي سِيَاقِ النَّفْيِ = لِلْعُمُومِ:
_________________________* وَضْعًا
____________________________؛ وَقِيلَ: لُزُومًا، وَعَلَيْهِ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ
_________________________* نَصًّا إِنْ بُنِيَتْ عَلَى الْفَتْحِ، وَظَاهِرًا إِنْ لَمْ تُبْنَ
________• وَقَدْ يُعَمُّ اللَّفْظُ 
________________* عُرْفًا:
___________________؛ كَالْفَحْوَى
___________________؛ وَ[كترتيب الحكم على الأعيان؛ نحو:] (حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ)
________________* أَوْ عَقْلًا:
___________________؛ كَتَرْتِيبِ الْحُكْمِ عَلَى الْوَصْفِ
___________________؛ وَكَمَفْهُومِ الْمُخَالَفَةِ
________• وَالْخِلَافُ:
____________* فِي أَنَّهُ [أي المفهوم] لَا عُمُومَ لَهُ = لَفْظِيٌّ
____________* وَفِي أَنَّ الْفَحْوَى بِالْعُرْفِ، وَالْمُخَالَفَة  َ بِالْعَقْلِ = تَقَدَّمَ [في مبحث المفهوم]

----------


## فتح البارى

فوائد:



> وَفِي أَنَّ الْفَحْوَى بِالْعُرْفِ، وَالْمُخَالَفَة  َ بِالْعَقْلِ = تَقَدَّمَ [في مبحث المفهوم]


-قال الزركشي -رحمه الله-:
(أما المخالفة فالمذكور هناك أنه هل يدل باللغة أو بالشرع أو بالمعنى؟ ولم يذكر العقل، وفسرنا هناك المعنى بالعرف العام، فيُرجع للتقسيم السابق) اهـ

فنبه المحلي على أن المعنى عبر عنه هنا بالعقل
قال العطار:
(قوله: "المعبر عنه هنا بالعقل" يعني أن دلالة اللفظ على مفهوم المخالفة عُبّر عنها تارة بالمعنى وتارة أخرى بالعقل كما هنا، وغرض الشارح الرد على العراقي تبعا للزركشي، وعبارة العراقي: "وأما مفهوم المخالفة فالمذكور هناك أنه هل يدل باللغة أو الشرع أو المعنى وهو العرف كما تقدم ولم يذكر العقل" فأشار الشارح إلى أنه لا مخالفة بين العبارات) اهـ



> وَالنَّكِرَةُ فِي سِيَاقِ النَّفْيِ = لِلْعُمُومِ


قال الزركشي -وتبعه السيوطي-:
(وقوله "في سياق النفي" كان الأحسن أن يقول "في النفي" ليعم ما كان في سياقه وما انصب النفي عليها) اهـ

قال ابن العراقي -رحمه الله-:
(ودخل في هذه العبارة ما باشره النفي نحو: ما أحد قائما، وما باشر عامله نحو: ما قأم أحد، وسواء أكان النافي (ما) أو (لم) أو (لن) أو (ليس) أو غيرها.
وظهر بذلك أن قول الشارح [الزركشي]: "كان الأحسن أن يقول "في النفي" ليعم ما كان في سياقه وما انصب النفي عليها" = مردود، بل التعبير بقولنا: "في سياق النفي" يشمل النوعين) اهـ

- قال العطار:
(وقد استدل على إفادة النكرة للعموم في سياق النفي بقوله تعالى {قل من أنزل الكتاب الذي جاء به موسى} في رد {ما أنزل الله على بشر من شيء}، فلو لم يكن: "من شيء" للسلب الكلي لما استقام رده بالإيجاب الجزئي؛ إذ الإيجاب الجزئي لا ينافي السلب الجزئي) اهـ

----------


## دمحمود جمال

أعانكم الله على إتمام هذا العمل الجليل
ووفقكم لغيره من الأعمال وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## فتح البارى

> أعانكم الله على إتمام هذا العمل الجليل
> ووفقكم لغيره من الأعمال وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


آمين، وإياكم

----------


## فتح البارى

مكان المشاركة (60)
*◄**(الكوكب الساطع)* 405. نَعَمْ وَالِاسْتِثْنَا  ءُ مِعْيَارُ الْعُمُومْ ... عَلَى نِزَاعٍ وَالْأَصَحُّ لَا عُمُومْ
406. لِلْجَمْعِ نُكْرًا وَالْأَصَحُّ جَازَا ... إِطْلَاقُهُ لِوَاحِدٍ مَجَازًا
407. وَفِي أَقَلِّ الْجَمْعِ مَذْهَبَانِ ... أَقْوَاهُمَا ثَلَاثَةٌ لَا اثْنَانِ
408. وَأَنَّهُ يَبْقَى عَلَى الْتَّعْمِيمِ ... مَا سِيقَ لِلْمَدْحِ أَوِ التَّذْمِيمِ
409. مَا لَمْ يُعَارِضْهُ عُمُومٌ لَمْ يُسَقْ ... وَفِيهِ قَوْلَانِ بِإِطْلَاقٍ نَسَقْ
410. وَأَنَّ نَفْيَ الِاسْتِوَا عَمَّ وَ(لَا ... أَكَلْتُ) مَعْ وَ(إِنْ أَكَلْتُ) مَثَلَا
411. لَا الْمُقْتَضِي وَالْفِعْلُ مُثْبَتًا وَلَا ... مَعْ (كَانَ) وَالْعَطْفُ عَلَى عَامٍ خَلَا
412. وَلَا قَضَى بِشُفْعَةِ الْجَارِ وَلَا ... مُعَلَّقٌ بِعِلَّةٍ لَفْظًا تَلَا [خ: بَلَى]
413. وَأَنَّ تَرْكَهُ لِلِاسْتِفْصَال  ِ ... يُجْعَلُ كَالْعُمُومِ فِي الْمَقَالِ
[(المراقي): قيام الاحتمال في الأفعال ... قل مجمل مسقط الاستدلال]
414. وَأَنَّ نَحْوَ (أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ)... لَا يَشْمَلُ الْأُمَّةَ وَالْمَرْضِيُّ
415. فِي (أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ) الرَّسُولُ يَدْخُلُ ... وَإِنْ بِـ(قُلْ) ثَالِثُهَا يُفَصَّلُ
416. وَأَنَّهُ لِكَافِرٍ وَعَبْدِ ... يَشْمَلُ دُونَ مَنْ يَجِي مِنْ بَعْدِ
417. وَأَنَّ (مَنْ) تَنَاوَلُ الْأُنْثَى خِلَافْ ... جَمْعِ الذُّكُورِ سَالِمًا إِذَا يُوَافْ
418. وَأَنَّهُ لَا يَتَعَدَّاهُ الْخِطَابْ ... لِوَاحِدٍ وَأَنَّ (يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابْ)
419. لَا يَشْمَلُ الْأُمَّةَ دُونَ عَكْسِهِ ... وَأَنَّهُ يَدْخُلُ قَوْلَ نَفْسِهِ 
420. إِنْ كَانَ قَوْلًا خَبَرًا لَا أَمْرَا ... وَرَجَّحَ الْإِطْلَاقَ فِيمَا مَرَّا 
421. وَأَنَّ نَحْوَ (خُذْ مِنَ الْأَمْوَالِ) ... مِنْ كُلِّ نَوْعٍ شَرْطُ الِامْتِثَالِ

*◄(جمع الجوامع)*[405]:[421]
________• وَمِعْيَارُ الْعُمُومِ: الِاسْتِثْنَاءُ
________• وَالْأَصَحُّ أَنَّ الْجَمْعَ الْمُنَكَّرَ لَيْسَ بِعَامٍّ
________• وَ[الأصح] أَنَّ أَقَلَّ مُسَمَّى الْجَمْعِ ثَلَاثَةٌ لَا اثْنَانِ
_______________________^ وَ[الأصح] أَنَّهُ يَصْدُقُ عَلَى الْوَاحِدِ مَجَازًا
________• وَ[الأصح] تَعْمِيمُ الْعَامِّ بِمَعْنَى الْمَدْحِ وَالذَّمِّ إذَا لَمْ يُعَارِضْهُ عَامٌّ آخَرُ
_______________________* وَثَالِثُهَا: يَعُمُّ مُطْلَقًا.
________• وَ[الأصح] تَعْمِيمُ :
___________________* نَحْوِ: (لَا يَسْتَوُونَ)
___________________* وَ(لَا أَكَلْتُ) * قِيلَ: وَ(إِنْ أَكَلْتُ)
___________________* لَا الْمُقْتَضِي ______________←↓
___________________* وَ[لا] الْعَطْفِ عَلَى الْعَامِّ _______←↓
___________________* وَ[لا] الْفِعْلِ الْمُثْبَتِ _________←↓
___________________* وَ[لا] نَحْوِ: (كَانَ يَجْمَعُ فِي السَّفَرِ)_←↓
___________________* وَلَا الْمُعَلَّقِ بِعِلَّةٍ لَفْظًا لَكِنْ قِيَاسًا___←_← خِلَافًا لِزَاعِمِي ذَلِكَ.
________• وَأَنَّ تَرْكَ الِاسْتِفْصَالِ يُنَزَّلُ مَنْزِلَةَ الْعُمُومِ
________• وَأَنَّ نَحْوَ: (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ) لَا يَتَنَاوَلُ الْأُمَّةَ إِلَّا بِدَلِيلٍ
________• وَأَنَّ نَحْوَ: (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ):
________________* يَشْمَلُ الرَّسُولَ -عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ- وَإِنْ اقْتَرَنَ بِـ(قُلْ)
_______________________؛ وَثَالِثُهَا: التَّفْصِيلُ
________________* وَأَنَّهُ يَعُمُّ الْعَبْدَ وَالْكَافِرَ
________________* وَيَتَنَاوَلُ الْمَوْجُودِينَ دُونَ مَنْ بَعْدَهُمْ
________• وَأَنَّ (مَنِ) الشَّرْطِيَّةَ تَتَنَاوَلُ الْإِنَاثَ
________• وَأَنَّ جَمْعَ الْمُذَكَّرِ السَّالِمَ لَا يَدْخُلُ فِيهِ النِّسَاءُ ظَاهِرًا
________• وَأَنَّ خِطَابَ الْوَاحِدِ لَا يَتَعَدَّاهُ
________________* وَقِيلَ: يَعُمُّ عَادَةً
________• وَأَنَّ خِطَابَ الْقُرْآنِ وَالْحَدِيثِ بِـ(يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ) = لَا يَشْمَلُ الْأُمَّةَ
________• وَأَنَّ الْمُخَاطِبَ دَاخِلٌ فِي عُمُومِ خِطَابِهِ إِنْ كَانَ خَبَرًا لَا أَمْرًا
________• وَأَنَّ نَحْوَ: (خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ) يَقْتَضِي الْأَخْذَ مِنْ كُلِّ نَوْعٍ، وَتَوَقَّفَ الْآمِدِيُّ.

----------


## فتح البارى

فائدة:



> • وَ[الأصح] أَنَّ أَقَلَّ مُسَمَّى الْجَمْعِ ثَلَاثَةٌ لَا اثْنَانِ


قال ابن النجار -رحمه الله- :
(والمراد غير لفظ "ج م ع" ونحن وقلنا وقلوبكما مما في الإنسان منه واحد)
قال الشيخ الأثيوبي:
ثم المراد غير لفظ جمع او  ... نحن وقلنا وقلوب قد رأوا

----------


## فتح البارى

مشايخي الكرام: هذه أول محاولة لجعل هذا العمل على الوورد = العام
هل هناك ملاحظات أو اقتراحات؟

----------


## أحمد أبو يوسف

شيخي الكريم لو جعلتم الجزء المنثور في صفحة و في الصفحة الموالية ما يقابله من المنظوم  و هكذا إلى آخر الكتاب.
ما رأيكم؟

----------


## فيصل بن نايف

فرحت لكن للأسف لم استطع تحميله

----------


## أيمن بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## مسدد العدناني

جهد متعوب عليه واسأل الله أن يبارك في جهدكملقد قطعتم شوطاً كبيراً فاقترح إعطاءه دار نشر ويطبع الجزء الذي انتهيتم منه فدور النشر عندهم منسقين للورد محترفين ومن ثم تنزيله على ملف وورد في الشبكة والله الموفق

----------


## إياد سالم

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود القيم جدا شيخنا الكريم لو تكرمتم بتحويله لصيغة pdf فالعمل محفوظ بصيغة وورد لا تفتح عندنا لاختلاف النسخة من البرنامج المذكور

----------


## فتح البارى

سأواصل إن شاء الله

----------


## محمد عمر باجابر

أشكر الشيخ ( فتح الباري) على الموضوع وكذا الشيخ أبومالك العوضي على أن دلني لهذا الموضوع
وجزاكم الله خيرا
وأنا متابع إن شاء الله

----------


## فتح البارى

المنطوق ومفهوم الموافقة (word و pdf) : هنا
فائدة:
قال العطار -رحمه الله- :
« ... وَأَمَّا ثَانِيًا: فَلِأَنَّ مَا اُشْتُهِرَ أَنْ "لَا مُشَاحَّةَ فِي الِاصْطِلَاحِ" = لَيْسَ عَلَى الْمَعْنَى الَّذِي أَرَادَهُ وَاتَّخَذَهُ دَيْدَنًا، بَلْ مَعْنَاهُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ لِأَحَدٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ فَنٍّ أَنْ يُشَاحِحَ غَيْرَهُ مِنْ أَهْلِ فَنٍّ آخَرَ عَلَى أَمْرٍ اُصْطُلِحَ عَلَيْهِ، لَا أَنَّ لِكُلِّ أَحَدٍ أَنْ يَصْطَلِحَ!

فَإِنَّهُ يَلْزَمُ عَلَيْهِ عَدَمُ الْوُثُوقِ بِالْأَلْفَاظِ الِاصْطِلَاحِيّ  َةِ، وَاشْتِبَاهُ مَا اصْطَلَحَ عَلَيْهِ الْوَاضِعُ بِغَيْرِهِ، وَسَدُّ أَبْوَابِ الِاعْتِرَاضِ؛ فَإِنَّ لِلْخَصْمِ عِنْدَ قِيَامِ الْحُجَّةِ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَقُولَ: هَذَا أَمْرٌ اصْطَلَحْت عَلَيْهِ أَنَا وَلَا مُشَاحَّةَ فِي الِاصْطِلَاحِ!

وَلَوْ سَلَّمْنَا أَنَّ لِكُلِّ أَحَدٍ أَنْ يَصْطَلِحَ = فَلَيْسَ عَلَى عُمُومِهِ، بَلْ الْمُرَادُ مَنْ كَانَ فِي طَبَقَةِ الْوَاضِعِ أَوْ بَعْدَهَا مِمَّنْ لَهُ اسْتِخْرَاجٌ فِي الْفَنِّ وَتَمْهِيدٌ لِقَوَاعِدِهِ؛ كَالسَّكَّاكِيّ  ِ وَعَبْدِ الْقَاهِرِ وَالزَّمَخْشَرِ  يِّ بِالنِّسْبَةِ إلَى فَنِّ الْبَيَانِ، وَكَذَلِكَ سِيبَوَيْهِ وَالْكِسَائِيُّ وَالْأَخْفَشُ بِالنِّسْبَةِ لِلنَّحْوِ، وَكَالْعُلَمَاء  ِ الَّذِينَ ذَكَرَهُمْ [وهم: الباقلاني والأستاذ أبي إسحاق وابن فورك وإمام الحرمين] بِالنِّسْبَةِ لِفَنِّنَا هَذَا

لَا أَنَّ كُلَّ مُصَنِّفٍ أَوْ مُشْتَغِلٍ بِذَلِكَ الْفَنِّ لَهُ أَنْ يَضَعَ أَلْفَاظًا يَصْطَلِحُ عَلَيْهَا وَيَسْتَعْمِلُه  َا مَنْ جَاءَ بَعْدَهُ، وَإِلَّا كَانَ نَسْخًا لِمَا عَلَيْهِ الْأَوَّلُ». اهـ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك، وأسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## فتح البارى

> *جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك، وأسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


آمين، وإياكم
---------------
التخصيص = هنا
المخصصات المتصلة = هنا

فوائد:
- من الفروق بين العام المخصوص والعام الذي أريد به الخصوص:
قال ولي الدين العراقي -رحمه الله- في "الغيث الهامع":
*«وكان شيخنا الإمام البلقيني يقول: إن الفرق بينهما من أوجه:
أحدهما: أن قرينة العام المخصوص لفظية، وقرينة الذي أريد به الخصوص عقلية
الثاني: أن قرينة المخصوص قد تنفك عنه، وقرينة الذي أريد به الخصوص لا تنفك عنه**»* اهـ

 


> **** إِلَّا أَنْ يَبْقَى غَيْرُ مَحْصُورٍ*
> **** وَقِيلَ: إِلَّا أَنْ يَبْقَى قَرِيبٌ مِنْ مَدْلُولِهِ*


قال السيوطي -رحمه الله-:
*«*وحكى في "جمع الجوامع" قولا آخر؛ أنه لا بُدَّ من بقاء جمع يقرب من مدلول العام
وقال شراحه [=التشنيف] إنه عين القول الذي قبله، لأن المراد بقربه من مدلول العام أن يكون غير محصور، فلذلك حذفته*»* اهـ
*
قال العطار -رحمه الله-:
«* فيه نظر، بل هما متباينان بناء على ما أصَّلَهُ من أن المراد بالعام أعمُّ من المحدود بما سبق [= فالمراد بالعام هنا مطلق اللفظ الشامل لمتعدد وإن لم يكن عاما اصطلاحا]؛ وبيان ذلك أن قوله "إلا أن يبقى غيرُ محصور" يخرج المحصور سواء كان قريبا من مدلوله أم لا، وقوله "وقيل إلا أن يبقى قريب من مدلوله" ظاهره ولو كان محصورا، فالمحصور القريب من المدلول داخل على القول الأخير خارج على القول الذي قبله، نحو: "له عليَّ مائة إلا واحدا"، فإن الباقي بعد التخصيص قريب من مدلول العام أي الدال على متعدد، فإن التسعة والتسعين قريبة من المائة، وهذا ظاهر في تباينها.
 وأما على ما قاله العراقي تبعا لغيره إن المراد بالعام في تعريف التخصيص هو المعرف بما سبق [العام في الاصطلاح]، فالقولان متحدان، وعبارتُه: "والظاهر أنهما واحد والمراد بقوله من مدلوله العام أن يكون غير محصور فإن العام هو المستغرق لما يصلح له من غير حصر"*»* اهـ





> *435. وَقِيلَ إِنْ عَنْهُ الْعُمُومُ أَنْبَأَ ... وَالْخُلْفُ مِمَّنْ ذَا تَجَوُّزًا رَأَىَ*


قال ولي الدين العراقي -رحمه الله- في "الغيث الهامع":
*«*لك أن تقول في هذه المسألة: هي التي قبلها، إلا أنه عبر هناك بأنه حقيقة أم لا، وهنا بأنه حجة أم لا، ولا فرق بينهما.
وجوابه: أن هذه مُرَتَّبَةٌ على تلك، والخلاف مُفرَّع على القول هناك بأنه مجاز، فأما إذا قلنا: إنه حقيقة = فهو حجة قطعا، وكان ينبغي الإفصاح عن ذلك لدفع الإبهام*.»* اهـ لذا نبه السيوطي من زياداته




> *وَقِيلَ: بِشَرْطِ أَنْ يُنْوَى فِي الْكَلَامِ*


*اختلف في تفسير كلام المصنف -رحمه الله-:
1- أن هذا متفق عليه عند الذاهبين إلى اشتراطِ اتصاله، فلو لم تعرض له نية الاستثناء إلا بعد الفراغ من المستثنى منه لم يعتد به.
ثم قيل: يعتبر وجود النية في أول الكلام، وقيل: يكتفى بوجودها قبل فراغه، وهذا هو الصحيح.
وتعبير المصنف عنه بـ(قيل) لا يدل على تمريضه، وإنما يكون دالا على ذلك إذا أتى به في مقابلة ذكر مذهب مختار [انظر التشنيف]
2- أي أن ينوى أولا،* فاندفع ما قيل: النية لا بد منها على جميع الأقوال فلا تصح المقابلة، فإن النية التي لا بد منها لا يشترط أن تكون أوَّلا [شرح المحلي مع حاشية العطار]
*3- قال ولي الدين العراقي -رحمه الله-:
 «الظاهر أن المصنف إنما ذكر ذلك تفريعا على مذهب من لا يشترط الاتصال، فمنهم من أخذه على إطلاقه، ومنهم من قيده بأن ينوي ذلك في أثناء الكلام، فيغتفر عند الفصل الطويل في اللفظ إذا اقترنت نيته بأول الكلام**»* اهـ [الغيث الهامع]

----------


## فتح البارى

باب التخصيص كاملا = هنا مع تعديل ملف (المخصصات المتصلة) السابق

فوائد:



> * يَجُوزُ التَّخْصِيصُ بِـ ... الْعَقْلِ خِلَافًا لِشُذُوذٍ، وَمَنَعَ الشَّافِعِيُّ تَسْمِيَتَهُ تَخْصِيصًا، وَهُوَ لَفْظِيٌّ.
> *


*والفرق بين قول الشافعي -رحمه الله- وقولِ الشذوذ: أنَّ الشافعيَّ* *يمنعُ التسميةَ** مع قوله بأنَّ لفظَ العام شاملٌ لما نفاه العقلُ، والشذوذَ يمنعون التناولَ لما نفاه العقل، ويلزم منه منعُ التسمية، فما عَلَّلَ به الشذوذُ عَدَمَ تناولِ العام له من أنه لا تصح إرادتُه عَلَّلَ به الشافعيُّ عَدَمَ التسميةِ، فظهَر الفرْقُ، وبهذا يندفع ما يُقال: لِمَ لَمْ يَقُلْ: خلافا لشذوذ والشافعي [العطار]*
*قضية كلام الإمام* *[الشافعي]** -رضي الله عنه- أن نفي صحة الإرادة من حيث الحكم، أما من حيث اللفظ فهو متناول لما نفاه العقل، وبهذا يفترق كلام الإمام من كلام الشذوذ وإن اتفقا على نفي التسمية بالتخصيص.* [البناني]





> * وَلِابْنِ أَبَانَ إنْ لَمْ يُخَصَّ مُطْلَقًا*


*(قوله: ابن أبان) اسمه عيسى من أئمة الحنفية، قال  الإمام النووي في شرح مسلم: "أما أبان ففيه وجهان لأهل العربية: الصرف  وعدمه، فمن لم يصرفه جعله فعلا ماضيا، والهمزة زائدة فيكون أفعل، ومن صرَفه  جعل الهمزة أصلا فيكون فعالا، وصرفه هو الصحيح، وهو الذي اختاره الإمام  محمد بن جعفر في كتابه جامع اللغة والإمامُ أبو محمد بن السيد البطليوسي"  اهـ ، وقال القرافي: "المحدثون والفقهاء على عدم صرف أبان هذا، وكذلك أبان  بن عثمان بن عفان -رضي الله عنه-"اهـ [العطار]

*



> *وَثَالِثُهَا: إنْ خُصَّ بِقَاطِعٍ -وَعِنْدِي عَكْسُهُ-*


*قوله:* *(**وعندي عكسه) ليس المراد أنه يختار العكس، وإلا لنافاه ما تقدَّم عن الجمهور، بل لو سلم كلام ابنِ أبان لكان الأَوْلَى العكس، ولذلك صَرَفَ الشارحُ العبارةَ عن ظاهرِها وقال: "أي ينبغي"، فمحلُّ عبارةِ المتنِ على أن ذلك بحثٌ مع ابنِ أبان على سبيل القدح في دليله بالقول بالموجب، خلافا لما حَلَّ به الزركشيُّ قولَ المتنِ المذكورَ مِنْ أنَّهُ قولٌ مُستقِلٌ ارتكَبَهُ المصنِّفُ، ووجَّهَهُ، وتعقَّبَهُ في ذلك التوجيهِ العلامةُ البرماوي في شرح ألفيته** [العطار]*





> *وَالْمُسْتَقِلّ  ُ:** الْأَخَصُّ جَائِزٌ إذَا أَمْكَنَتْ مَعْرِفَةُ الْمَسْكُوتِ، وَالْمُسَاوِي وَاضِحٌ*


*(المساوي): الأوجه* *عطفُه على (الأخص) [العطار]*





> *وَالْأَصَحُّ أَنَّ عَطْفَ الْعَامِّ عَلَى الْخَاصِّ ...  لَا يُخَصِّصُ*


الديماني: وذا لأن العطف يعطي الاشتراك ... في الحكم لا في وصفه وقيل ذاك



*(غريبة) ذكر المصنفُ في كتابه المسمى بـ"ترشيح التوشيح" عند الكلام على ما وقع الغلط فيه بسبب تصحيف أو تحريف: أنه وقع في بعض الحنفية في حديث عبد الله بن زمعة هذا أنه سَقَطَ من نسخته حرفُ** النداء من قوله: "هو لك يا عبد" ثم نَوَّنَ "عبد"، أو جعلَه خبرَ "هو"، وقال: "إنما قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (هو لك عَبْدٌ)، فأين لحوق النسب؟" واتخذ الحديث حجة له، قال المصنف: "فانظر هذه العجائب والغرائب!" [العطار]*

----------


## فتح البارى

> * إِنْ تَأَخَّرَ الْخَاصُّ عَنِ الْعَمَلِ نَسَخَ الْعَامَّ، وَإِلَّا خَصَّصَ*


(وإلا) يشمل:
1- إن تأخر الخاص عن الخطاب بالعام دون العمل
2- أو تأخر العام عن الخاص مطلقا
3- أو تقارنا بأن عقب أحدهما الآخر
4- أو جهل تاريخهما

عذرا: عدلتُ الرابط في المشاركة السابقة

----------


## فتح البارى

المطلق والمقيد = هنا

----------


## فتح البارى

الظاهر والمؤول = هنا
المجمل والمبين = هنا

فوائد:



> *الظَّاهِرُ: مَا دَلَّ دَلَالَةً ظَنِّيَّةً*



قال الزركشي: 
(وهذا التعريف أعم مما ذكره المصنف في باب المنطوق والمفهوم؛ حيث قال: "ظاهرٌ إن احتمل مرجوحا كأسد" فإن المراد هنا ما يفيد معنى، سواء أفاد معه معنى آخر إفادة مرجوحة أم لم يفده) اهـ
قال ولي الدين العراقي:
(لو لم يدل على معنى آخر دلالة مرجوحة لكان نصا، فإنه إذا لم يحتمل معنى آخر كانت دلالته قطعية، فلا تفاوت بين التعبيرين، والله أعلم) اهـ

----------


## فتح البارى

النسخ = هنا

فائدة:
* 



			
				وَالْأَكْثَرُ أَنَّ نَسْخَ أَحَدِهِمَا [أي: الفحوى وأصلِه] يَسْتَلْزِمُ الْآخَرَ
			
		

*
عدل السيوطي عن قول المصنف تبعا للمحلي رحمهما الله
*ويمكن الجواب عن المصنف بعد التأمل في كلامه أنه لم يَسُقِ الخلافَ في الاستلزام على وجه التفريع على الجواز، بل ساق قولَ الأكثرِ بعد أن مشى على تصحيح الجواز؛ إذِ الواوُ لا تقتضي تفريعا فتأمل (نجاري). [العطار]*
*والاعتراض على المصنف مبني على أن المصنف ذكر قول الأكثر مختارا له، فينافي حينئذٍ اختياره الجوازَ، وليس كذلك، بل الذي ذكره هو الذي اختاره أولا من الجواز المبني على عدم الاستلزام، وذكر قول الأكثرين على وجه الحكاية لا على أنه مختار له، ولا يلزم من نسبته للأكثر أنه مختار له [البَنَّاني]*

----------


## فتح البارى

بداية الكتاب الثاني في السنة = هنا
*





			
				565. قَوْلُ النَّبِي وَالْفِعْلُ وَالتَّقْرِيرُ ... سُنَّتُهُ وَهَمُّهُ الْمَذْكُورُ


قال ولي الدين العراقي -رحمه الله- :
**«**وقد يقال الهم خفي فلا يطلع عليه إلا بقول أو فعل، فيكون الاستدلال بأحدهما، فلا يحتاج حينئذ إلى زيادة، والله أعلم**» اهـ*
* قال السيوطي -رحمه الله-
**«**الاستدلال في الحقيقة إنما يقع بالهم لا بالقول المبيِّن له، فإن قوله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * : "لقد هممتُ أن آمر بالصلاة ..." خبرٌ لا إنشاء حتى يحتج به، ولو ادعي دخول الهم في الفعل لكان أقرب لأنه فعل قلبي**» اهـ*




> *وَمَا سِوَاهُ* *إِنْ عُلِمَتْ صِفَتُهُ فَأُمَّتُهُ مِثْلُهُ،** وَتُعْلَمُ* *بِنَصٍّ** وَتَسْوِيَةٍ بِمَعْلُومِ الْجِهَةِ**، وَوُقُوعِهِ بَيَانًا أَوْ امْتِثَالًا لَدَالٍّ عَلَى وُجُوبٍ أَوْ نَدْبٍ أَوْ إبَاحَةٍ*


وجه الإشكال أن ذكر البيان هنا في عدد أقسام سوى ما تقدم يستلزم جعل القسم قسيما لذكره فيما تقدم، وحاصل الجواب أنه لا إشكال؛ لأن الكلام هنا ليس مخصوصا بسوى ما تقدم بل فيما يعلم به صفة الفعل من حيث هو، فقوله: "وتعلم صفة فعله" أي مطلقا لا بقيد كونه سوى ما تقدم فلا إشكال [العطار]
وقال ولي الدين العراقي -رحمه الله-:
*«*لا تكرار فيه، فالأول أراد به حكم فعل النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  إذا كان بيانا لمجمل، وهو الوجوب عليه كما تقدم، والثاني أراد به حكمه في حقنا، وهو تابع لحكم المجمل*» اهـ*

----------


## فتح البارى

الكلام في الأخبار = هنا
- بدا لي أن أقدم متن الجمع على الكوكب لأنه الأصل
- أرجو من مشايخي وإخواني إبداء ملاحظاتهم واقتراحاتهم

----------


## فتح البارى

تابع الكلام في الأخبار مسألة (1) = هنا

سؤال:



> *628. وَالْقَوْلُ بِاثْنَيْ عَشْرَ أَوْ عِشْرِينَا ... يُحْكَى وَأَرْبَعِينَ أَوْ سَبْعِينَا*
> *629. أَوْ بِضْعَ عَشْرٍ [عَشْرَ؟] وَثلَاثِمِائَةِ ...دُونَ اشْتِرَاطِ فَقْدِ جَمْعِ بَلْدَةِ*


*هل الصواب (عَشْرَ) بارك الله فيكم ؟*

فوائد:



> *وَمِنْ الْمَقْطُوعِ بِكَذِبِهِ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ:** خَبَرُ مُدَّعِي الرِّسَالَةِ بِلَا مُعْجِزَةٍ أَوْ تَصْدِيقِ الصَّادِقِ*


*نبه السيوطي في نظمه أن ذلك مفروض فيما قبل بعثة النبي، وهذا من زياداته التي لم ينبه عليها*




> *_________* وَمِنْ الْمَقْطُوعِ بِكَذِبِهِ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ:*
> *____________. خَبَرُ مُدَّعِي الرِّسَالَةِ بِلَا مُعْجِزَةٍ أَوْ تَصْدِيقِ الصَّادِقِ*
> *____________. وَمَا نُقِّبَ عَنْهُ وَلَمْ يُوجَدْ عِنْدَ أَهْلِهِ*
> *____________. وَبَعْضُ الْمَنْسُوبِ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ* 
> *____________. وَالْمَنْقُولُ آحَادًا فِيمَا تَتَوَفَّرُ الدَّوَاعِي عَلَى نَقْلِهِ خِلَافًا لِلرَّافِضَةِ*


*قضية كلام المصنف أن فيه قولا بأنه لا يقطع بكذبه، ولم يذكره الشارح [المحلي] ولا غيره فيما علمت، فالظاهر أنه من المقطوع بكذبه قطعا استدلالا، ثم رأيت الإسنوي صرح بذلك، قاله شيخ الإسلام**، قلت: وقضية كلام الشارح عدم الخلاف في هذا الفرع [البنَّاني]*
*لذا أصلحه الإمام السيوطي -رحمه الله- ولم ينبِّه*





> *وَكَذَا الْمُخْبِرُ بِمِسْمَعٍ مِنَ النَّبِيِّ وَلَا حَامِلَ عَلَى التَّقْرِيرِ وَالْكَذِبِ [صادقٌ] خِلَافًا لِلْمُتَأَخِّرِ  ينَ**، وَقِيلَ: إِنْ كَانَ عَنْ دُنْيَوِيٍّ*


*- الأقوال أربعة:
1- يدل مطلقا
2- لا يدل مطلقا
3- يدل في الدنيوي دون الديني
4- يدل في الديني دون الدنيوي = حكاه المصنف في المختصر، وهو من زيادات الإمام السيوطي
قال الإمام السيوطي -رحمه الله-*
*«**وعلى ذكرها أربعة مشى الشيخ جلال الدين [المحلي]، والذي يظهر لي أنها ثلاثة فقط، وإن الذي في الجمع هو الذي في المختصر، فإن عبارته: "**وَكَذَا الْمُخْبِرُ بِمِسْمَعٍ مِنَ النَّبِيِّ وَلَا حَامِلَ عَلَى التَّقْرِيرِ وَالْكَذِبِ [صادق] خِلَافًا لِلْمُتَأَخِّرِ  ينَ**، وَقِيلَ: إِنْ كَانَ عَنْ دُنْيَوِيٍّ"*
*فشرحه الشيخ على التقدير: "وقيل: يدل إن كان عن دنيوي"، ولا يتعين ذلك، بل يجوز أن تقدر: "وقيل: لا يدل"، وعليه مشى الشيخ ولي الدين [العراقي]**» اهـ*
*ولكن الإمام السيوطي تبع الإمامَ المحلي في النظم.*

*- قال الإمام ولي الدين العراقي –رحمه الله- :**«**وما عرفتُ معنى ذكر المصنف هنا الكذبَ مع التقرير؛ فليحرر**» اهـ*
*قال العطار:**«**والحامل على الكذب صورته أن يكون الكذب مباحا؛ كأن يكون للإصلاح أو في إنكار وديعة من ظالم**» اهـ*

----------


## فتح البارى

تابع الكلام في الأخبار (2) = هنا
تابع الكلام في الأخبار (3) = هنا 

فوائد:



> *وَزِيَادَةُ الْعَدْلِ:** مَقْبُولَةٌ إِنْ لَمْ يُعْلَمِ اتِّحَادُ الْمَجْلِسِ*


 موضوع هذا فيما إذا انفرد عن عدد من العدول لا عن واحد ... وأما الزيادة عن واحد فتأتي في قوله: "*وَلَوِ انْفَرَدَ وَاحِدٌ عَنْ وَاحِدٍ = قُبِلَ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِ"* [حاشية العطار]



> *فَإِنْ كَانَ السَّاكِتُ عَنْهَا أَضْبَطَ أَوْ صَرَّحَ بِنَفْيِ الزِّيَادَةِ عَلَى وَجْهٍ يُقْبَلُ = تَعَارَضَا*


تقييد لمحل الخلاف السابق في حالة اتفاق المجلس [حاشية العطار]

الموضوع ما زال في طور الإنشاء والتعديل، وقد صححت أشياءَ في الملفات السابقة، وعندما أنتهي سأضع الملفات كاملة إن شاء الله

----------


## فتح البارى

تابع الكلام في الأخبار 4 = هنا
فوائد:



> *وَكَذَا صَبِيٌّ فِي الْأَصَحِّ*


- محل الخلاف في الصبي المميز الذي علم منه التحرز عن الكذب، وقد أشار الإمام السيوطي إلى هذا
- قال الإمام الزركشي -رحمه الله- :
«ولو قال المصنِّف: "فبلغ أو أسلم فأدى" لكان أحسن؛ ليشمل ما لو تحمل في حال كفره ثم أسلم، والحكم سواء على الصحيح» اهـ
قال الإمام ولي الدين العراقي -رحمه الله- :
«قلت: هذه الصورة لا خلاف فيها، وإنما الخلاف في التحمل صبيا، والله أعلم» اهـ 
قال الإمام السيوطي –رحمه الله-:
«ثم رأيت الخلاف فيه وفي الفاسق أيضا في المنهج في علوم الحديث للقطب القسطلاني، وفي شرح المنهاج لتاج الدين السبكي، فإن صح ذلك شمِله قولي: وأنه من حَمَلا ... في النقص نقبلْه إذا ما كملا» اهـ



> *[خ: وهوى النفس]*


قال الإمام ولي الدين العراقي-رحمه الله-:
«ليس يعتبر في العدل ألا يهوى خلاف الحق، وإنما المعتبر فيه ألا يوقعه الهوى في الباطل، فمن خالف هواه فهذا من أكمل العدول، ولا تظهر ثمرة التقوى إلا إذا هوي الإنسان غير الحق، فأما إذا كان هوى الإنسان تابعا للحق واجتمعا في جانب واحد فلا تظهر ثمرة التقوى» اهـ




> *وَكَذَا مَجْهُولُ الْعَيْنِ،* * فَإِنْ وَصَفَهُ نَحْوُ الشَّافِعِيِّ بِالثِّقَةِ = فَالْوَجْهُ قَبُولُهُ*


قال الإمام الزركشي -رحمه الله- :
«الضمير في "وصفه" عائد إلى أقرب مذكور وهو مجهول العين، لا مطلق المجهول، ومراده به: حدثني رجل أو إنسان ...»اهـ
قال الإمام ولي الدين العراقي-رحمه الله- :
«هذا تخليط من المصنف والشارح، فليس المراد بمجهول العين من لا يسمى، وإنما المراد به  من يسمى ولكن لم يرو عنه إلا واحد كما تقدم، وأما هذه فمسألة أخرى، وهي التوثيق على الإبهام من غير تسمية المروي عنه، فذهب أبو بكر الصيرفي والخطيب إلى عدم الاكتفاء بذلك، لأنه لو سماه فقد يَعرف غيرُه مِن جرحه ما لا يعرفه هو.» اهـ
وتبعه الإمام السيوطي وأصلحه في النظم، والمسألة اصطلاحية؛ فمن العلماء من جعَل مجهولَ العين والمبهمَ شيئا واحدا




> *وَإِنْ قَالَ: لَا أَتَّهِمُهُ = فَكَذَلِكَ**، وَقَالَ الذَّهَبِيُّ: لَيْسَ تَوْثِيقًا*


قال الإمام الزركشي -رحمه الله- :
«والعجب اقتصاره على نقله عن الذهبي، مع أن ذلك قاله طوائف من فحول أصاحبنا اهـ ثم حكاه عن أبي بكر الصيرفي والماوردي والروياني» اهـ
قال الإمام ولي الدين العراقي-رحمه الله- :
«هؤلاء منعوا القبول في قوله: "حدثني الثقة" أيضا، فسووا بين اللفظين، والمحكي عن الذهبي انحطاط قوله: "من لا أتهم" عن قوله: "الثقة" وأنه لا يلزم من كونه لا يتهمه أن يكون ثقة، والله أعلم» اهـ
فالمصنف قائل بالقبول، فهو عنده توثيق معمول به
والصيرفي وغيره قائلون بأن "لا أتهم" توثيق لا يُكتفى به لجواز جارح لم يطلع عليه الواصف، فهو توثيق غير معمول به،
 والذهبي نفى كونه توثيقا أصلا وقال: إنما هو للاتهام لا تعرض فيه لضبط الراوي وإتقانه [حاشية العطار]



> *وَقَطِيعَةِ الرَّحِمِ*


قال الإمام ولي الدين العراقي-رحمه الله- :
«وهل تختص القطيعة بالإساءة أم تتعدى إلى ترك الإحسان؟ فيه نظر، والأول أقرب، والله أعلم» اهـ
قال الشيخ حسن العطار -رحمه الله-: «ومعناه أن يقطع ما ألف القريب منه من سابق الوصلة والإحسان لغير عذر شرعي» اهـ
 


> *وَالْعُقُوقِ*


قال الإمام الزركشي -رحمه الله- :
«وإنما قال: "والعقوق" ولم يقيد بالوالدين لما في الحديث: "الخالة بمنزلة الأم" صححه الترمذي، وعلى قياسه العم أب، وفي الصحيح: "عم الرجل صنو أبيه"» اهـ
قال الإمام ولي الدين العراقي-رحمه الله- :
«لا يمكن أن يتخيل في الخالة والعم أن مخالفتهما في الإثم كمخالفة الوالدين، وإنما هما من جملة الأقارب، فقطيعتهما قطيقة رحم، وليس في الحديثين المذكورين عموم، فلا يلزم من كونها بمنزلتها وكونِه صنوَه أن يكون ذلك في جميع الأمور» اهـ



> *وَالْكَذِبِ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ*


قال الإمام الزركشي -رحمه الله- :
«وتقييد المصنف يوهم أن الكذب على غيره ليس بكبيرة، وليس على إطلاقه، ومنه الكذاب فب غالب أقواله» اهـ
قال الإمام ولي الدين العراقي-رحمه الله- :
«إنما صار فعل ذلك كبيرة بالإصرار، والله أعلم» اهـ



> *وَإِدْمَانِ الصَّغِيرَةِ*


هل المراد الإدمان على نوع واحد من الصغائر أم الإكثار من الصغائر سواء كانت من نوع أو أنواع؟
والجمهور على أن من غلبت طاعتُه معاصيه كان عدلا، ومن غلبت معاصيه طاعتَه كان مردود الشهادة [حاشية العطار]
قال الإمام ولي الدين العراقي-رحمه الله- :
«وكان شيخنا الإمام البلقيني يقول: الإكثار من النوع غيرُ المداومة عليه، ويحمل الإكثار على الأكثرية التي يغلب بها معاصيه على طاعته، وهذا غير المداومة، فالمؤثر إنما هو الغلبة لا المداومة» اهـ

----------


## فتح البارى

تابع الكلام في الأخبار = هنا ثم هنا ثم هنا

فوائد:



> *وَقَالَ الْقَاضِي: يَكْفِي الْإِطْلَاقُ فِيهِمَا*


- قال الإمام الزركشي -رحمه الله- :
«ينبغي أن يكون الواو في قوله: "وقال القاضي" بمعنى ثُمَّ؛ لأنه دخول منه في مسألة أخرى» اهـ
قال الإمام ولي الدين العراقي -رحمه الله- :
«وليس كما قال، بل الواو على بابها ولو كان دخولا في مسألة أخرى، وإنما يحسن الإتيان بـ(ثُمَّ) لو تفرعت هذه المسألة على التي قبلها، وليس كذلك، بل هما مسألتان مستقلتان ليست إحداهما مفرعة على الأخرى، والله أعلم» اهـ




> *وَالْجَرْحُ مُقَدَّمٌ ...*


- قال الإمام الزركشي -رحمه الله- :
«واعلم أن القول بتقديم الجرح إنما يصير بشرطين ذكرهما ابن دقيق العيد ... أن يكون الجرح بناء على أمر مجزوم به؛ أي بكونه جرحا، لا بطريق اجتهادي كما اصطلح عليه أهل الحديث في الاعتماد في الجرح على اعتبار حديث الرواي مع حديث غيره، والنظر إلى كثرة الموافقة والمخالفة والتفرد والشذوذ» اهـ
قال الإمام ولي الدين العراقي -رحمه الله- :
«قلت: لم يعتمد أهل الحديث على ذلك في معرفة العدالة الجرح، وإنما اعتمدوا عليه في معرفة الضبط والتغفل، والله أعلم» اهـ




> *فَإِنْ تَجَرَّدَ وَلَا دَلِيلَ سِوَاهُ = فَالْأَظْهَرُ الِانْكِفَافُ لِأَجْلِهِ*


- قال الإمام الزركشي -رحمه الله- : «وهو توسيط بين القولين» اهـ
قال الإمام ولي الدين العراقي -رحمه الله- :
«قلت الذي فهمته من هذه العبارة أن المجتهد ينكف عن العمل في تلك المسألة بما يقتضيه المرسل لأنه غير حجة، وبما يخالفه لاحتمال كونه حجة، وهذا معنى قوله: "لأجله"، وحاصله أنه يحدث شبهة توجب التوقف في المسألة، والله أعلم» اهـ



> ... *كَانَ الْمَجْمُوعُ حُجَّةً وِفَاقًا لِلشَّافِعِيِّ*


- قال الإمام الزركشي -رحمه الله- :
«من تأمل نصوص الشافعي في (الرسالة) وجدها مصرحة بأن لم يطلق القول بأن المرسل حينئذ يصير حجة مطلقا، كما نقله المصنف وغيره، بل سوغ الاحتجاج به؛ ولهذا قال الشافعي بعد ذلك: "ولا أستطيع أن أقول: الحجة تثبت به كثبوتها بالمتصل"، وفائدة ذلك أنه إذا عارضه متصل كان المتصل مقدما عليه، ولو كان حجة مطلقا لتعارضا» اهـ
قال الإمام ولي الدين العراقي -رحمه الله- :
«قلت: لا فرق بين كونه حجة وبين كونه يسوغ الاحتجاج به، فإنه لا يسوغ الاحتجاج إلا بما هو حجة، وقول الشافعي: "ولا أستطيع أن أقول: الحجة تثبت به كثبوتها بالمتصل" لا يدل على أنه ليس بحجة، بل هو حجة، لكن غيره أقوى منه، فلو عارضه متصل أقوى منه قدِّم عليه» اهـ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزيت خيرا أخي الكريم على هذه الفوائد النفيسة، ومع الأسف كثير من الإخوة لا يعلم قدر هذه الفوائد، ويمر بها مرور الكرام، هذا إن مر!

----------


## الكاغد

والله يا مشايخنا نحن بانتظار إتمام هذا العمل الجبار بأحر من الجمر ودعواتنا لشيخنا فتح الباري وأبومالك العوضي!!

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا مشايخي الكرام
----------------
أرجو إعادة تحميل الملف الثالث في المشاركة السابقة، وقد عدلته = هنا
لأن في الملف السابق سقطا

----------


## فتح البارى

الكتاب الثالث (الإجماع) = هنا

فوائد:



> ... *أَقْوَالُ اعْتِبَارِ الْعَامِّيِّ وَالنَّادِرِ*


*- يعتبران = يضر خلافهما = فلا بد من انقراض الكل*
*- لا يعتبران = لا يضر خلافهما* *=** لا يشترط انقراضهما، بل يشترط انقراض غالب العلماء*
*- يعتبر العامي دون النادر* *=** يضر خلاف العامي* *=** انقراض غالب العلماء والعوام*
*- يعتبر النادر دون العامي** =** يضر خلاف النادر* *=** انقراض العلماء كلهم دون العوام*




> *وَأَنَّ انْقِرَاضَ الْعَصْرِ لَا يُشْتَرَطُ،* *وَخَالَفَ أَحْمَدُ وَابْنُ فُورَكٍ وَسُلَيْمٌ فَشَرَطُوا انْقِرَاضَ كُلِّهِمْ أَوْ غَالِبِهِمْ أَوْ عُلَمَائِهِمْ =* *أَقْوَالُ اعْتِبَارِ الْعَامِّيِّ وَالنَّادِرِ** ...* *وَقِيلَ: [يشترط] إِنْ بَقِيَ مِنْهُمْ كَثِيرٌ*


*ضبط الكثير بعدد التواتر*
*قال الشهاب: (لا يقال هذا يتحد مع قوله الذي مر "أو غالبهم"؛ لأنا نقول: لا يلزم من الكثرة المشترط انقراضها هنا أن تكون غالبة؛ فلو كان ثلاثة آلاف مثلا وانقرض منهم ألفان وبقي ألف لم يتحقق الشرط لمكان الكثرة، وتحقق على القول السابق لانقراض غالب أهل العصر)*
*
قلت: عندي إشكال في هذا؛ لأن القول الأول: "أو غالبهم" = مبنيٌّ على عدم اعتبار النادر في الإجماع، فلذلك شُرِطَ انقراض غالب أهل العصر لا كلِّهم*

*ولعل الفرقَ هو أن القول بانقراض أكثرِ أهل العصر مقابلٌ لقولِ أحمدَ ومن معه، وبيان ذلك:*
*1- أن قول أحمد ومن معه يَنظر إلى مَن يُعتبر في الإجماع دون مَن لا يُعتبر، فَلِكَوْنِهم لا يَعتبرون مخالفةَ النادرِ اشترطوا انقراضَ غالبِ أهل العصر لأنهم المعتبَرون في الإجماع، والنادر لا يدخل في هذا الغالب*
*2- وأما القول بانقراض أكثر أهل العصر -سواء اعتبر في الإجماع الكل أو الغالب- فلا يضر عنده إلا رجوع عدد التواتر من المجمعين المعتبَرين، فشرطوا انقراض الأكثر*

*فالقول الأول [= أو غالبهم] يشترط انقراضَ كلِّ المجمعِين ((المعتبَرين))* 
*فيشترط انقراض الغالب لأنه لا يعتبر النادر، فإن اعتبر النادر اشترط انقراض الكل*
*والقول الثاني لا يشترط انقراضَ كلِّ المجمعِين ((المعتبَرين)))، فلا يضر خلاف المعتبرين في الإجماع إلا إذا بلغ عددُهم عددَ التواتر، سواء اعتُبِرَ في الإجماع الكلُّ أو الغالبُ، فشرطوا انقراض أكثر أهل العصر بحيث لا يبقى منهم عددٌ يبلغ التواتر.*

*فالمراد بالقول الثاني هو رد التفصيل الذي قال به أحمد ومن معه، وهذا ما فهمته من تقريرات الشربيني ، وأرجو من مشايخي التصحيح والبيان.*




> *وَأَنَّ مُوَافَقَتَهُ خَبَرًا لَا تَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ عَنْهُ بَلْ ذَلِكَ الظَّاهِرُ إِنْ لَمْ يُوجَدْ غَيْرُهُ*


- قال الإمام الزركشي -رحمه الله- :«*لينظر في هذه المسألة مع قوله فيما سبق: "وأن الإجماع على وفق خبر لا يدل على صدقه"*

قال الإمام ولي الدين العراقي -رحمه الله- :
«*قلت: تلك المسألة في الاستدلال بذلك على صحة الخبر، وهي كعمل العالم على وَفق خبر لا يدل على صحته، فالبحث هناك عن الأخبار وصحتها، وهذه المسألة بعد صحة الخبر لا تدل موافقة الإجماع له على أنه ناشئ عنه، فهذا من مباحث الإجماع: هل يتعين أن يكون سنده هذا الخبر أو يجوز أن يكون غيره؟ والله أعلم*» اهـ

وباقي الفوائد في الملف المرفَق

----------


## محمد البغدادي

جزيت خيرا من الباري 
يا شيخنا فتح الباري 
جمعت الملفات على ملف واحد وقد يكون هناك فوت واستعجلت ولم اصحح ولم اراجع 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...74#post1871174

----------


## فتح البارى

- لستُ بشيخ بارك الله فيك
- أنا منقطع حتى 1/2/2013 ، وبعدها سأرجع إن شاء الله لأتم هذا العمل

----------


## فتح البارى

1- القياس = هنا

----------


## فتح البارى

القياس 2 = هنا

بعض التعليقات:

1 -


> قال المصنف في الأصل: (وَلَا يُشْتَرَطُ: دَالٌّ عَلَى جَوَازِ الْقِيَاسِ عَلَيْهِ بِنَوْعِهِ أَوْ شَخْصِهِ، وَلَا اتِّفَاقٌ عَلَى وُجُودِ الْعِلَّةِ فِيهِ = خِلَافًا لِزَاعِمَيْهِمَ  ا)
> ثم قال في حكم الأصل: (وَالصَّحِيحُ لَا يُشْتَرَطُ: الِاتِّفَاقُ عَلَى تَعْلِيلِ حُكْمِ الْأَصْلِ، أَوِ النَّصُّ عَلَى الْعِلَّةِ)


قال المحلي: (وإنما فرق بين المسألتين لمناسبة المحلين*)** اهـ*
يعني أن المسألة الأولى -وهي عدم اشتراط الاتفاق على وجود العلة- محلُّها الأصل؛ لأنه محل وجودها، فناسب ذكرها في مباحث الأصل.
 والمسألة الثانية -وهي عدم اشتراط الاتفاق على أن حكم الأصل معلل- محلُّها حكم الأصل؛ لأنها من مباحثه، فناسب ذكرها فيه.
 والحاصل أن وجود العلة من عوارض الأصل، والتعليل من عوارض الحكم، فالمناسب ذكر المعارض عند ذكر مباحث معروضه اهـ. ناصر [حاشية العطار]

2-


> *وَكَوْنُهُ غَيْرَ مُتَعَبَّدٍ فِيهِ بِالْقَطْعِ*


استشكل الزركشي الجمعَ بينه وبين ترجيحِه جريانَ القياس في العقليات، مع أننا متعبدون فيها بالقطع.
والجواب: أن العقليات أعم من القطعيات، فمجرد جوازه في العقليات لا ينافي اشتراط كونه غير متعبد فيه بالقطع، فيكون هذا الاشتراط مخصصا لعموم العقليات التي يجري فيها القياس [حاشية البناني]

3- 


> *وَ[أنْ] لَا [يكونَ حكمُ الفرعِ] مُتَقَدِّمًا عَلَى حُكْمِ الْأَصْلِ**،** وَجَوَّزَهُ الْإِمَامُ عِنْدَ دَلِيلٍ آخَرَ*


 قال الزركشي:(ولم يحفظ المصنف في هذه المسألة خلافا سوى تفصيل الإمام المذكور، وقد أطلق ابن الصباغ في العدة امتناعَ هذا الشرط، وجوز أن يكون الحكم عليه أمارات متقدمة ومتأخرة، قال: فإن الدليل على الشيء يجوز تأخيره عن ثبوته، ولهذا معجزات النبي منها ما قارن تبوته، ومنها ما تأخر عنه، ويجوز الاستدلال على نبوته بما نزل من القرآن بالمدينة، فكذا في الأحكام المظنونة) اهـ
قال ولي الدين العراقي: (كلام ابن الصباغ هو كتفصيل الإمام)اهـ

  قال الزركشي: (ولك أن تقول: الكلام في تفريعه عن الأصل المتأخر، وذلك لا يمكن سواء كان عليه دليل غيره أم لا).اهـ  
قال العراقي: (لا امتناع في تفرعه عن متأخر إذا كان له أصل متقدم عليه، فيكون فرعا لأصلين وجد أحدهما قبله والآخر بعده، وقوله: "لا يمكن" فيه نظر؛ فإنه محل النزاع، والله أعلم) اهـ

وثَمَّ تعليقات واستدراكات أودَعها الإمام السيوطي شرحَه.

----------


## فتح البارى

فائدة تخص المشاركة رقم (328)




> *الْعَدَالَةُ*: وَهِيَ مَلَكَةٌ تَمْنَعُ عَنِ اقْتِرَافِ: الْكَبَائِرِ، وَصَغَائِرِ الْخِسَّةِ: كَسَرِقَةِ لُقْمَةٍ، [خ: وهوى النفس]


قال المحلي رحمه الله:
(وفي نسخة: "وهوى النفس" أي اتباعه، وهو مأخوذ والد المصنف؛ فقال: "لا بد منه فإن المتقي للكبائر وصغائر الخسة مع الرذائل المباحة قد يتبع هواه عند وجوده لشيء منها فيرتكبه، ولا عدالة لمن هو بهذه الصفة"، وهذا صحيح في نفسه غيرُ محتاج إليه مع ما ذكره المصنف؛ لأن مَن عنده ملكة تمنعه عن اقتراف ما ذكر ينتفي عنه اتباع الهوى لشيء منه، وإلا لوقع في المهوي فلا يكون عنده ملكة تمنع منه)

قال المعلمي رحمه الله:
(أقول: ما مِن إنسان إلا وله أهواء فيما ينافي العدالة، وإنما المحذور اتباعُ الهوى، ومقصود السبكي تنبيهُ الْمُعدلين، فإنه قد يخفى على بعضهم معنى «الملكة»، فيكتفي في التعديل بأنه قد خَبَرَ صاحبَه فلم يَرَهُ ارتكبَ منافيا للعدالة فيعدِّله، ولعله لو تدبر لعلم أن لصاحبه هوى غالبا يخشى أن يحمله على ارتكاب منافي العدالة إذا احتاج إليه وتهيأ له، ومتى كان الأمر كذلك فلم يغلب على ظن المعدل حصول تلك الملكة، وهي العدالة لصاحبه، بل إما أن يترجح عنده عدم حصولها؛ فيكون صاحبه ليس بعدل، وإما أن يرتاب في حصولها لصاحبه؛ فكيف يشهد بحصولها له؟ كما هو معنى التعديل.) اهـ

وكلام الإمام تقي الدين السبكي موجود في الأشباه والنظائر، قال رحمه الله:
(لا بد عندي في العدالة من وصف آخرَ لم يتعرضوا إليه، وهو الاعتدال عند انبعاث الأغراض حتى يملك نفسه عن اتباع هواه؛ فإن المتقي للكبائر والصغائر الملازمَ لطاعة الله وللمروءة قد يستمر على  ذلك ما دام سالما من الهوى؛ فإذا غلبه هواه خرج عن الاعتدال، وانحل عصام  التقوى فقال ما يهواه، وإبقاءُ هذا الوصف هو المقصود من العدل، كما يشير  إليه قوله تعالى: {وَإِذَا قُلْتُمْ فَاعْدِلُوا وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى}، وقوله تعالى: {وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا لِتَكُونُوا  شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ}؛ فكم مِن صالح لا شك في صلاحه من عصمته أن لا  يحد [لعلها: يحيد]، وفي نفسه أن لا يعصي؛ فإذا جرت عليه المقادير وغلب هواه، قامت نفسه  فانبعث منها ما لا يبقى مع الصلاح.
فلا بد أن يمتحن الصالح حتى يعرف  حاله في الرضا والغضب وعند الأغراض؛ فإذا استوى كلامه فهو العدل، وإلا  فليس بعدل وإن كان صالحًا قبل حصول ما يغيره.
فالعدالة: هيئة راسخة في  النفس تحمل على الصدق في القول في الرضا والغضب، ويعرف ذلك باجتناب  الكبائر، وعدم الإصرار على الصغائر، وملازمة المروءة والاعتدال عند انبعاث  الأغراض حتى يملك نفسه عن اتباع هواه، فقد رأيت مَن لا يقدم على ذنب فيما يعتقد، ثم يستر هواه على عقله أعاذنا الله من ذلك) اهـ.

----------


## فتح البارى

3- القياس = هنا


بعض التعليقات:
1- 



> وَأَنْ لَا تَكُونَ عَدَمًا فِي الثُّبُوتِيِّ وِفَاقًا لِلْإِمَامِ وَخِلَافًا لِلْآمِدِيِّ


قال الزركشي رحمه الله: "... إذا علمت هذا فنسبة المصنف المنعَ للإمام والجوازَ للآمدي معكوسٌ، وهو سبق قلم"

لكن ذكر ولي الدين العراقي رحمه الله أن ما عزاه المصنف للرازي من عدم الجواز هو كذلك في كلامه على الدوران، لكنه صحح ههنا الجواز، فكلام الرازي مضطرب في ذلك، فتبع المصنف أحد الموضعين.
وذكر أيضا أن في قول الزركشي: "على أن في ثبوت الخلاف بينهما نظرا" نظرا، فالخلاف بينهما ثابت، ولو بنى كل منهما قوله على أصل يخالف أصل الآخر [الغيث الهامع]

ويبدو أن الزركشي قد سبق قلمه مثل المصنف، فقد قال في (البحر المحيط) : "السَّادِسَ عَشَرَ: أَنْ لَا يَكُونَ عَدَمًا فِي الْحُكْمِ الثُّبُوتِيِّ عِنْدَ الْإِمَامِ الرَّازِيَّ وَغَيْرِهِ وَخَالَفَهُ الْآمِدِيُّ" 

2-



> وَالْمُخْتَارُ وُقُوعُ حُكْمَيْنِ بِعِلَّةٍ


الخلاف فيه مفرع على مرجوح وهو تفسير العلة بالباعث أما على تفسيرها بالمعرف كما هو الحق فواقع قطعا كما أنه جائز ومثلوه بغروب الشمس فإنه علة لجواز الإفطار ووجوب المغرب وبطلوع فجر يوم من رمضان فإنه علة لحرمة الفطر ووجوب الصبح [حاشية العطار]

3- 



> *وَأَمَّا الْعِلَّة إِذَا كَانَتْ وُجُودَ مَانِعٍ أَوِ انْتِفَاءَ شَرْطٍ = فَلَا يَلْزَمُ وُجُودُ الْمُقْتَضِي، وِفَاقًا لِلْإِمَامِ وَخِلَافًا لِلْجُمْهُورِ*


مقابله محذوف أي أما العلة التي لثبوت الحكم فقد علمت من عند قوله "قال أهل الحق" .. إلى هنا، وأما العلة التي لانتفاء الحكم فهي ما إذا كانت إلخ [حاشية العطار]

4-



> 854. بِهَا وَقَالَ الْحَنَفِيُّ ثَابِتُ ... بِالنَّصِ، وَالسَّيْفُ يَقُولُ البَاعِتُ


(الباعت): لغة في (الباعث)

5- الشيخ حسن بن محمد بن محمود العطار الشافعي (1250هـ) له منظومة في علم التشريح
قال في حاشيته على شرح المحلي: ( ... كما أوضحنا ذلك في شرح منظومتنا التي في علم التشريح)

----------


## عبد فقير

أى المنهجين أفضل للشافعية؟
1- الورقات ثم اللمع للشيرازى ثم منهاج البيضاوى 
أم
2- الورقات ثم لب الأصول ثم جمع الجوامع

----------


## فتح البارى

> أى المنهجين أفضل للشافعية؟
> 1- الورقات ثم اللمع للشيرازى ثم منهاج البيضاوى 
> أم
> 2- الورقات ثم لب الأصول ثم جمع الجوامع


- لا علم لي أيها الفاضل
- إن شاء الله سأرجع قريبا لأكمل هذا العمل، وأعتذر من الانقطاع.

----------


## فتح البارى

إن شاء الله سيُسجل المتن بصوت نديّ!

----------


## أبو الحارث الشافعي

أخي الكريم فتح الباري .. أتابع عملك الرائق النافع بشغف بالغ بصورة [ يومية ] ..  فهلا تفضلت علينا ببقية ملفات الوورد في أقرب وقت لصعوبة ضبط ترتيب المشاركات المعدلة في عملك المبارك على المنتدى ..  بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

شرح محمد علي آدم الأثيوبي على الكوكب الساطع المسمى : الجليس الصالح مصوراً pdf الطبعة الثالثة نشر دار ابن الجوزي على الرابط التالي إن شاء الله

الجليس الصالح النافع بتوضيح معاني الكوكب الساطع

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بورك فيكم 

===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله الفردوس الأعلى أخي الحبيب فتح الباري ونحن في ليلة 27 وجعل الله هذا العمل المبارك في ميزان حسناتك وبارك في علمك وعملك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب وبارك في ذريتك وأهلك ومن لقيت.
عجّل بتمامه أتم الله عليك المنة وعجل لك بالفرج والعافية كل حين.

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

جزاك الله خيرا أيها المبارك ونحن في أشد الشوق لرؤية المتن منسقا كاملا على ملف واحد ليعم النفع والأجر إن شاء الله فبادر فما أراك إلا قد فتح لك باب خير عظيم فاغتنمه بارك الله لك ورزقنا وإياك حسن العمل.

----------


## عبدالاعلى

بارك الله فيكم
لو استجبتم لاقتراحات اخواننا بجمعها في ملف وورد .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

زادكم الله علما ونفعا

----------

